# Need an image? Don't PM me. :)



## rcobourn

If you need to reimage a TiVo for hard drive repair or storage upgrade:

Turn-key solutions are available from a sponsor of this forum, DVRUpgrade

If you want to go the do-it-yourself route, here is your best bet: drop by #tivo on EFnet. Check the topic for instructions, or just ask for what you are looking for. Be patient. If someone has it, they'll respond, eventually.

Please also use this thread to post requests for any images I can't point you to.

The old thread can be read here.


----------



## ciper

I suggest everyone visit the #tivo channel on efnet even if you dont need an image. 


rcobourn: Who do we have to thank for that bot? Its quite useful


----------



## rcobourn

Some out of date information removed here to avoid confusion.


----------



## n2gadgts

Went to EFNet and put in #tivo for the chatroom and my name in the nickname and it wouldn't connect. I'm looking for a image to a TCD540040. I bought this unit at a yard sale and would like to get it working.


----------



## Da Goon

Tivo_60 said:


> Text came up stating that if you're looking for an image file, type "!image". I did that and there it sat for 3 hours. Not such a chatty chat room.:down:


I guess you didn't pay too much attention after typing !image.


----------



## Da Goon

Yeah... at the top next to Status #TiVo.


----------



## rcobourn

More old information removed.


----------



## rcobourn

Here is a perhaps better web client to try: TiVo Chat

Look for your response to !image in a separate tab.


----------



## tivoupgrade

The FTP site and credentials being handed out by that IRC-bot leads to pirated copies of almost every software product I have developed and licensed in the past five years.

Our sponsorship here is supposed to increase awareness, and potential sales of our products, not enable bootlegging. 

We cannot afford to sponsor these forums, pay our employees, and keep our families fed when people are doing this sort of thing.

Whoever is doing this, please stop!

Thanks,

Lou


----------



## rcobourn

I'll make sure there is no link to that repository until they clean anything out of there that shouldn't be there.


----------



## ciper

A list of offending files would be useful.


----------



## rcobourn

ciper said:


> A list of offending files would be useful.


It looks like they are cleared out now.


----------



## discore

#tivo on Efnet didn't have any useful information in the topic so I sent over an email, thanks!


----------



## discore

Hey finding Tivo images seems to be sort of a hassle. Your primary FTP is offline and the backup (gotdns.org) didn't have a SVR-2000 image.

I had one from like 6 years ago but it was the old Tivo software with no native support for the NIC. So instead of performing the hackery required to get the ancient image working over the network (no landline), I was able to do a "Clear and Reset Everything" on the drive I was replacing and create a brand new image. Thankfully I was only replacing it due to excessive noise; a full crash would have left me with a whole set of annoyances.

Anyway, that's my tale of woe, and in the spirit of helping others out who are in similar situations (do a search for SVR-2000 on these forums and check out how many people have needed images), I have hosted a copy of the Tivo 3.0 software for Sony SVR-2000s at:

http://discore.org/tivo/tivoimage-svr2000-v3.0-30hour-20080428.bak

It has been tested and works fine for me. Made with mfstools v2 if that's important.

Delete my post, ban me, sue me, whatever, just let it be known that the above link is very fast and will work for a very long time so take it if you need it and tell others who need it. I suggest the people who run the FTPs from this thread grab it as well. Stan had one in his old thread apparently but a PM went answered.

Finally, the part of the post that won't get deleted, you can email discore [@] gmail [.] com and I'll send you the link within a couple days or so (no fancy autoreplies unfortunately).

Enjoy and keep it real my fellow oldschool SVR-2000 hackers.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Or, consider supporting one of TiVo Community Forum's sponsors or advertisers.

Also consider joining the TiVoCommunity Club for special discounts and other offers.


----------



## natepenn

hmm so if I added a drive to my series 2 and then took that drive away and now the original drive won't work, can I just reinstall the original disk image?


----------



## tivoupgrade

natepenn said:


> hmm so if I added a drive to my series 2 and then took that drive away and now the original drive won't work, can I just reinstall the original disk image?


If you added a drive to your Series2, then the two drives become 'married' meaning that one will not work without the other without additional modifications being made.

So, the answer to your question is 'yes' - you would need to reinstall your original disk image onto the original drive; presumably, you made your backup using MFStools, yes? If so, use the MFStools on this boot CD to restore the image onto the drive of your choice (but first you should run full manufacturer's diagnostics on the target drive to ensure that it is OK).


----------



## natepenn

I made a backup using the MFSTools boot disc, but I don't think it worked. I did download instantcake-tcd540040-std.iso though, can I use that? Noob question: how do I load the disc image onto the original drive exactly?


----------



## tivoupgrade

natepenn said:


> I made a backup using the MFSTools boot disc, but I don't think it worked. I did download instantcake-tcd540040-std.iso though, can I use that? Noob question: how do I load the disc image onto the original drive exactly?


Is that what you have, a TCD540 unit? Did you follow the instructions in the README (also attached to your order)?


----------



## natepenn

yes I have a 540040 unit. Not sure which read me files you speak of.


----------



## TigerTivo

Ugh, my wife and I gave her mother my old 40hr but it recently keeled over and I cannot find my small back up 

I have a spare 160Gig drive I was going to put in the dead 24004A unit.

I do have an identical 24004A with a massive 500g drive, but I don't know if I can use it as a backup to restore to the 160g drive. Obviously, I just need the OS. 

But, if anyone has a lean TCD24004A image they can share, I'd think really nice thoughts about them


----------



## classicsat

Yes, you can use the working 500GB drive to make an image for a smaller drive. Just include the "s" option in the backup part of the operation. I have done it myself before, to an original capacity drive even.


----------



## nhl

Hi. Need an image for a TCD652160 (TiVo HD). Thanks.


----------



## vueaskew

Followed the directions as posted, worked like a charm...thanks!


----------



## durst

OK, what am I doing wrong. 

I dropped by #tivo on EFnet and the topic is:
Welcome to the EFnet Tivo chat channel

what is the code for requesting an image there?

I am seeking an HDVR2 6.2a (not 6.2)


----------



## Tivo_60

durst said:


> OK, what am I doing wrong.
> 
> I dropped by #tivo on EFnet and the topic is:
> Welcome to the EFnet Tivo chat channel
> 
> what is the code for requesting an image there?
> 
> I am seeking an HDVR2 6.2a (not 6.2)


the request is : !image

However, from what I can see the image link is down.


----------



## durst

yea, when I try that nothting happens


----------



## durst

HELP!

please. still desparately needing an HDVR2 6.2a image!

FTP doesn't work! I'm at a loss, and I'm broke.


----------



## BDProductions

Had I of known that getting a replacement image would be so hard for a linux device, I would have made my own backup image before buying a tivo to repair a customer's computer (customer's computer had a nearly dead drive)

I can confirm, both FTPs and IRC are not apparently viable.. 

I tried FTP first.. bad account on the first server and no response from the second...

Next came IRC... real client and web based, both... no !image trigger... I guess there's no DCC transfers there lately?

Having satisfied the requirements I tried the additional email address and still have no response... I am still in the IRC channels as I type this... dead....

I'll post back if there are any changes...

Good luck to everyone else looking for an image... I will next ask some of my geekier friends to make images of their own series 2 units to send... 

Still hopeful,
BDP


----------



## ForrestB

You can buy a Tivo image/installer here for $20 http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm


----------



## durdenb

I have a toshiba sd-400 80gb that i think the hdd is bad or going bad. Can i get the image from that hdd and put it on a 60gb hdd or is there a bare image that would work and where could i get it.


----------



## tfellad

durdenb said:


> I have a toshiba sd-400 80gb that i think the hdd is bad or going bad. Can i get the image from that hdd and put it on a 60gb hdd or is there a bare image that would work and where could i get it.


You can buy a Tivo image/installer here for $20 http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm:)


----------



## finfan365

I've been unable to connect ot the ftp site. Is it possible the address is old, and the bot not updated yet?

THanks,


----------



## mmarcuse

If someone could please PM me the FTP info or any location with a Toshiba TX-20 backup image I'd owe them a burger. Super size, even.

My drive died this weekend and I need to replace it, but I have no backup. Thanks!


----------



## Sapphire

A little birdie told me that the FTP site is out of commission and the only way to get an image now is to buy it from PTVUpgrade as part of the "Instantcake" package or a ready made upgrade drive.


----------



## StanSimmons

Raj said:


> A little birdie told me that the FTP site is out of commission and the only way to get an image now is to buy it from PTVUpgrade as part of the "Instantcake" package or a ready made upgrade drive.


Well, MY FTP site is out of commission...


----------



## mmarcuse

StanSimmons said:


> Well, MY FTP site is out of commission...


Ahhh, but you guys do have an image. What if I gave you the login to *my* FTP site and you could up it for me there? I could put some cake there for you in return! 

If that's possible and you have the image, please PM me and I'll give you somewhere to stick it. Errr...you know what I mean.


----------



## tivoupgrade

mmarcuse said:


> Ahhh, but you guys do have an image. What if I gave you the login to *my* FTP site and you could up it for me there? I could put some cake there for you in return!
> 
> If that's possible and you have the image, please PM me and I'll give you somewhere to stick it. Errr...you know what I mean.


Please check your PM.

Lou


----------



## StanSimmons

mmarcuse said:


> Ahhh, but you guys do have an image. What if I gave you the login to *my* FTP site and you could up it for me there? I could put some cake there for you in return!
> 
> If that's possible and you have the image, please PM me and I'll give you somewhere to stick it. Errr...you know what I mean.


dude, the instantcake images are the product of one of the sponsors of this board. it isn't cool to be trading his images.


----------



## mmarcuse

StanSimmons said:


> dude, the instantcake images are the product of one of the sponsors of this board. it isn't cool to be trading his images.


Oh, wait a second - were you interpreting my 'I'll put cake up there for you' joke to mean that I'd put the Instantcake stuff up to trade? Hahahaha...bad use of words, I meant it as a joke referencing Portal. I didn't mean I'd put up a pirated copy of his Instantcake software, I would never do that!

I'll rephrase that - I meant I'll put ice cream up there for ya if you can send me a TX-20 image.


----------



## Da Mail Man

.


----------



## StanSimmons

Da Mail Man said:


> greetings all,
> 
> ..obviously, i don't know what the hell i am doing and this thread (the previous 1,000 posts) are burning my eyeballs out!...so, i will just come out and say this and if i break any rules, get back to me and i will wipe out this post/request.
> 
> http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?p=298315#post298315 is a thread/post of which i asked some info about gettiing an image for a tivo stand alone unit (believe version 2.5??)....i have instant cake and if you read the brief thread, you will see where i am at....
> 
> ...i have 2 tivos (TCD540040 and TCD24008A _LIFETIME_) that i would like to obtain image files for...in all the confusion and all the darn downloads i have done, it is my belief that instant cake carries such an image, am i correct?...reading the link to the thread above, you can see the problem with getting my "defective" tivo back on it;s feet and further, would like to have a back up should either of these take a dump in the future...and some direction to burn it back to a larger drive....am i doing the correct thing and using the correct programs for creation, storage, etc etc.??..the more reading i do, the more confused i become...i also DON"T understand mic or ftp...can anyone provide and guidance/files/etc in these issues?...thanks for the assistance... *(i have pm'ed nobody)*


Yes, DVRUpgrade.com has InstantCake images for both of those TiVo's. If all you want to do is get them up and running (possibly with larger drives) then that is what you need.


----------



## StanSimmons

mmarcuse said:


> Oh, wait a second - were you interpreting my 'I'll put cake up there for you' joke to mean that I'd put the Instantcake stuff up to trade? Hahahaha...bad use of words, I meant it as a joke referencing Portal. I didn't mean I'd put up a pirated copy of his Instantcake software, I would never do that!
> 
> I'll rephrase that - I meant I'll put ice cream up there for ya if you can send me a TX-20 image.


Sorry, my mistake... I'm not a gamer and didn't get the reference. I don't have a TX-20 image.


----------



## Da Mail Man

StanSimmons said:


> Yes, DVRUpgrade.com has InstantCake images for both of those TiVo's. If all you want to do is get them up and running (possibly with larger drives) then that is what you need.


.


----------



## facesso

I was hoping someone out of the kindness of their heart would provide me with a stock v1.3 image for my Sony SVR-2000. My Tivo has been sitting in a closet collecting dust for almost a year now. I had originally bought it as an open item from Circuit City. I had gradeur intentions of hacking and converting it into a glorified VCR. Need I say more. My futile attempts failed and a gave up for some time. 

Now I understand DVRUpgrades.com provides Tivo images but unfortunately I do not believe they'll provide me with a Series 1 version otherthan 3.0. I had read that a Series 1 would allow me to use the tivo as a basic recording device which is what I hoping to use it for. Thank you in advance.


----------



## classicsat

You don't need 1.3. 3.0 will work fine. You may need to get TiVo to set the "can record" flag though, if your unit is one of the older ones eligible for that state. You can send a PM to tivojerry, with the TSN of the unit, explaining what you want.


----------



## facesso

classicsat said:


> You don't need 1.3. 3.0 will work fine. You may need to get TiVo to set the "can record" flag though, if your unit is one of the older ones eligible for that state. You can send a PM to tivojerry, with the TSN of the unit, explaining what you want.


Since TivoJerry is out on vacation until 9/9 and is consequently not accepting PMs, I gave Tivo Support a call. Regrettably the Tivo support representative I spoke with said I was not eligible and stated that I would need to subscribe to get the recording functionality I was looking for. Interestingly enough he did not even want to look up my TSN to validate eligibility.

On a related note he did read from one of their internal incident codes (14-29-02) which clearly stated that only Tivo Series 1 devices manufactured on or before October 2001 are eligible for the "can record" flag. Since my Tivo was built in December 2001, I cannot leverage the option you provided.

With that being said I am hoping someone could review my orginal request and help me locate a stock v1.3 image for an SVR-2000. Thank you again for your assistance!


----------



## classicsat

1.3 software will not help you. It will not make your TiVo record without sub, nor make TiVo think it is supposed to be.

Unfortunately, you have one of the units that is not eligible to record without sub, and we don't talk of getting around subscribing, for units such as yours that need it to work.


----------



## RANSOME

looking for an image for a hr10-250, hard drive is dead.Thanks in advance 
Gregg

[email protected]


----------



## txuser

does anyone still have an image for toshiba rs-tx20? thanks!


----------



## jhatfield

I'm looking for an image for a DRT800. I bought it cheap on ebay because it needs a hard drive.

I am considering InstantCake. I don't have any problem spending $20, but I'm not sure what I'm getting for it. I don't need an auto-installer. What I would like is a raw untampered with image. Has the InstantCake image been modified or is it a stock virgin image?

thanks for any help.
Jon


----------



## sbddude

looking for a 240xxxx image. I have 140, 540, dual tuner, and direcTV RCA40.


----------



## msnuser111

anyone have a pre-7.x image for a 540 S2? Thanks in advance,Ray


----------



## bbarry

looking for a 3.0 image for an S1, anyone willing to help. Not looking for any cakemix as I don't bake.


----------



## su_A_ve

Looking for an HDVR2 6.4a image... Thanks...


----------



## ny942631

Hi,

I need an image for my TCD 230040 hard drive died and I didn't have a backup... EFnet produced no results.  I would ratehre avoid paying $20 for instant cake if possible. please help.
thanks a lot. Dan


----------



## ciper

ny942631 said:


> EFnet produced no results.


Patience is a virtue...


----------



## paladin732

My series 3 recently started doing the evil loop of death. I was hoping to find a stock image to place onto a blank hard drive to get it working again. Is the efnet portal still working or will I need to buy instantcake (I'd gladly pay $10 to get the image, but $20 seems a little steep when I do not even need the installer, I can do it myself with the free tools available to the community)


----------



## tivoupgrade

paladin732 said:


> My series 3 recently started doing the evil loop of death. I was hoping to find a stock image to place onto a blank hard drive to get it working again. Is the efnet portal still working or will I need to buy instantcake (I'd gladly pay $10 to get the image, but $20 seems a little steep when I do not even need the installer, I can do it myself with the free tools available to the community)


You should consider removing the drive and running diagnostics on it. That will ensure you identify the problem before spending any money (either on InstantCake or a new drive) unnecessarily.

Lou


----------



## lew

paladin732 said:


> will I need to buy instantcake (I'd gladly pay $10 to get the image, but $20 seems a little steep when I do not even need the installer, I can do it myself with the free tools available to the community)


I don't think Lou is charging extra for the installer. I suspect $20 is the minimum price that Lou feels is enough to cover credit card (paypal) charges, marketing expenses (board sponsorship), server costs while leaving a few dollars of profit. I don't know if he pays tivo a licensing fee per download.

Spend a few dollars to get immediate access to a clean image or take the time to find an image on the web.


----------



## cybergal24

Hello..

I need an image for the direct tv rca dvr40 please..
I can't affort the $20 image right now as I am not working...
I need to sell the tivo.. that is why I need to reimage it...

thanks..


----------



## cybergal24

Hello..

I need an image for the direct tv rca dvr40 please..
I can't affort the $20 image right now as I am not working...
I need to sell the tivo..

thanks..


----------



## tomc585

In search of HR10-250 image. I have the old drive out in the snow....hoping to be able to read the drive 1 last time. thanks.


----------



## prenger745

I previously had purchased InstantCake for this but either I misplaced the CD or my son threw it away...

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Dab


----------



## bobina

I need an image for Toshiba sd-h400 
I try to back up from old hard drive but something got wrong
And erase everything 
Thank you in advance


----------



## rbenotti

Hi - I'm looking for an image for a Toshiba TX-20. Anyone have one?

Also - I read the TX-60 uses a different image. Anyone have that image?


----------



## rbtravis

Both are available in Instantcake from DVRupgrade for $20.00 each if you can't find them elsewhere.


----------



## magnus

They use the same image. So, if you were to purchase from dvrupgrade then you would have to only have buy 1 copy.



rbenotti said:


> Hi - I'm looking for an image for a Toshiba TX-20. Anyone have one?
> 
> Also - I read the TX-60 uses a different image. Anyone have that image?


----------



## bsd

.


----------



## tweiner

Hi looking for image for hd tcd652160

thanks


----------



## Karl123

tweiner said:


> Hi looking for image for hd tcd652160
> 
> thanks


Me, too. Just bought this used unit (my first HD Tivo). It sometimes does not record a whole program, which I hope is just a software problem. I'm getting ready to put in a larger drive, and don't want to use the existing software.


----------



## kosstydt

I'm in need a image for a TCD649080 Can anyone help
Thanks


----------



## ddstreet

Hi, I need an image for a Toshiba SD-H400, anyone have one available?

Thanks.


----------



## wolfman2

I need an image for a DirecTV R10. Where do I find it?

Thanks


----------



## Chevy45

Hi, I need an Image for a 708. Thanks. I tried P.M, went to irc channel and even Email tivo (at) geckobyte (dot) net with your request, but so far nothing, hope maybe some one see it this way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scsiguy72

kosstydt said:


> I'm in need a image for a TCD649080 Can anyone help
> Thanks


Did you get this? If not PM me.


----------



## Chevy45

Did you find it, if not let me know, cause yesterday I found a 6.4 on e-mule for this receiver.


wolfman2 said:


> I need an image for a DirecTV R10. Where do I find it?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Chevy45

Hi, I got an image for a Philips DSR 7000, some one told me that I can use it on the DSR 708, is it true that I can use that without any problems? Anyone?.


----------



## noyade233

Hi, need a image for a HD TCD658000. Thanks!


----------



## bengalfreak

Chevy45 said:


> Hi, I got an image for a Philips DSR 7000, some one told me that I can use it on the DSR 708, is it true that I can use that without any problems? Anyone?.


I wouldn't think so. The DSR-7000 is a non-RID DTivo while the DSR-708 has a RID number attached to it. Why not just go to DVRupgrade.com and shell out the $20 for the specific image you need.


----------



## KmanFL

My modem died a while back and was replaced with an external modem. Unfortunately, I never made a backup image for Series 1 SW version 3.0. My backup image (tivo.bak) was for SW ver 2.01 which does not support an external modem. I bought Instantcake, but it hijacked the serial port so my Tivo can not use a serial modem (external). Does anyone have a clean backup image (not Net Ready) for a Philips HDR 312 SW ver 3.0? HDR 112, 212, 312 will work. 

Does anyone need a backup image for Philips 312 SW version 2.01? If your Tivo internal modems works it will update to version 3.0 on second or third phone call.


----------



## sampsas

Would like an image for TCD649080 as well please...
Thank you


----------



## whitepelican

bengalfreak said:


> I wouldn't think so. The DSR-7000 is a non-RID DTivo while the DSR-708 has a RID number attached to it. Why not just go to DVRupgrade.com and shell out the $20 for the specific image you need.


The RID/non-RID really doesn't matter as far as the images. The images for any S2 DirecTivos (except the R10) are interchangeable. The worst thing that will happen if the Tivo realizes it has the wrong version might be a phone call home to load the correct version.


----------



## jamiesbeck

Hi. i need TCD649080 also. the hard drive just crashed after 13months... not cool. id spend the 20 but unemployed by layoff!!


----------



## PinkPanter

I need a TCD240040 4.0 image or a 4.0 tivoapp


----------



## classicsat

There is no need for 4.0, if you have a legitimate purpose.

Standalone Series 2s that used to run 4.01 can run the latest, which I think is 9.3.2c, and can take any rather recent image.

DirecTV TiVos can, and I think need to run at least 6.3, and have some of the 4.01 features in it.


----------



## stinkbomb1020

In desperate need of Tivo Series 1 Phillips HDR31203 image.
Thanks


----------



## mrhappysat

The hard drive has failed in my old Sony Sat T60 Tivo. It will not even power up.

Could some kind soul point me toward an image that might help me get my unit back up and running. I miss my Tivo. 

TIA!!


----------



## Rowsdower

Hello! I just purchased a TiVo HD XL unit (TCD658000) without a hard drive, and I'm disappointed to discover that no InstantCake CD is available for that model. I'd be most appreciative if someone could supply the appropriate image. Thank you!


----------



## magnus

I saw that unit on ebay and wondered how one would get the image, given that there is no instancake for it.



Rowsdower said:


> Hello! I just purchased a TiVo HD XL unit (TCD658000) without a hard drive, and I'm disappointed to discover that no InstantCake CD is available for that model. I'd be most appreciative if someone could supply the appropriate image. Thank you!


----------



## Rowsdower

magnus said:


> I saw that unit on ebay and wondered how one would get the image, given that there is no instancake for it.


Yep, that's the one. I hope that someone can help me out.


----------



## magnus

Yep, hopefully someone will get it for you cause that's too much money to not know for sure if it works.


----------



## tivoupgrade

magnus said:


> I saw that unit on ebay and wondered how one would get the image, given that there is no instancake for it.


Probably time to make a kit/InstantCake version for this unit. Never really thought there would be any demand for it...


----------



## Rowsdower

tivoupgrade said:


> Probably time to make a kit/InstantCake version for this unit. Never really thought there would be any demand for it...


Yes, please do! I'll purchase it immediately. :up:


----------



## scsiguy72

Rowsdower said:


> Hello! I just purchased a TiVo HD XL unit (TCD658000) without a hard drive, and I'm disappointed to discover that no InstantCake CD is available for that model. I'd be most appreciative if someone could supply the appropriate image. Thank you!


Still need this?


----------



## Rowsdower

scsiguy72 said:


> Still need this?


Yes, desperately. The TiVo unit and replacement hard drive arrived today.


----------



## mrhappysat

No help for mrhappysat?

Oh, well. 

I'd probably pay $5 for the cake version but $20 is way too much. You can buy a replacement T60 on fleaBay for not much more than that. 

peace


----------



## magnus

You should probably do that then.


----------



## Rowsdower

*Update:* A forum member agreed to upload the TCD658000 image to me for the $20 that I would have paid for InstantCake. The box is up and running with 2TB of capacity.


----------



## 12gauge

I need an image for a TCD540040, the hard disk died. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mrhappysat

magnus said:


> You should probably do that then.


That's exactly what I'll do. There is certainly no help for me here..


----------



## magnus

ok



mrhappysat said:


> That's exactly what I'll do. There is certainly no help for me here..


----------



## tivoupgrade

Guess I wasted the day working on a 658 version... 

oh well...


----------



## Rowsdower

tivoupgrade said:


> Guess I wasted the day working on a 658 version...
> 
> oh well...


I'm sorry about that, but you didn't respond to the private message that I sent yesterday (in which I asked when it would be available). Had I known that its release was imminent, I'd have waited.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Rowsdower said:


> I'm sorry about that, but you didn't respond to the private message that I sent yesterday (in which I asked when it would be available). Had I known that its release was imminent, I'd have waited.


That is because I was working on it... but that's OK, you shouldn't be sorry. The guy who sold you the image should be, though...


----------



## magnus

Wouldn't say wasted... I'm sure others will buy them... I might even grab one from ya.



tivoupgrade said:


> Guess I wasted the day working on a 658 version...
> 
> oh well...


----------



## tivoupgrade

magnus said:


> Wouldn't say wasted... I'm sure others will buy them... I might even grab one from ya.


Thx. I made some minor changes to the scripts and have not done any release notes for it yet but it is on the site.

1) swap space is 128MB (can't fit anything bigger on a 1TB drive) - no real benefit for a larger swap anyway

2) tested with a 1.5TB seagate barracuda

3) dual drive option removed (not sure why i did that - might have to change it back - i'm just not a big fan of dual-drive configurations, i guess) -- just put it back...


----------



## Rowsdower

tivoupgrade said:


> 1) swap space is 128MB (can't fit anything bigger on a 1TB drive) - no real benefit for a larger swap anyway


I encountered this issue when testing the backup image with a 1TB drive (before removing my WD20EVDS from its antistatic bag); when I attempted to set the swap file to sizes exceeding 128MB, WinMFS reported an insufficient number of sectors.

My understanding was that the optimal swap file size was ½ megabye per gigabyte of drive capacity (e.g. 256MB for a 500GB drive, 512MB for a 1TB drive, et cetera). So I allotted 1024MB (1GB) for my 2TB drive.

Is this no longer significant?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Rowsdower said:


> I encountered this issue when testing the backup image with a 1TB drive (before removing my WD20EVDS from its antistatic bag); when I attempted to set the swap file to sizes exceeding 128MB, WinMFS reported an insufficient number of sectors.
> 
> My understanding was that the optimal swap file size was ½ megabye per gigabyte of drive capacity (e.g. 256MB for a 500GB drive, 512MB for a 1TB drive, et cetera). So I allotted 1024MB (1GB) for my 2TB drive.
> 
> Is this no longer significant?


Not sure where that data comes from but it has always been my position that it does not matter. In traditional computing environments, swap space is a function of system memory, not hard drive space. Over the years, some have argued that increasing swap space gives the TiVo OS more headroom to work within when completing functions like 'mfsassert' (ie when recovering from a green screen), but since situations like that are symptomatic of other problems (ie defective drives), there has never been value in increasing swap file size given the underlying problem.


----------



## raffitaffy

Hi,
I need a Tivo image Toshiba RS TX60. I believe they are the same as the TX20s. I have seen FTP sites with many models, but not this. My current drive stutters, but is recognized by tivo. When I plug it into my sole IDE channel, it shows as a 163Gig drive, but according to winmfs, "not a tivo drive", so it can't be imaged. I tried master, slave and many jump pin settings. No Go.It also won't mount in MFSLive or MFStools. Weird huh? Then when I put it back in the tivo, it works! I am waiting for a IDE/USB docking station to arrive, but my expectations are low.
Please help we find an image. I know i can pay $20, but maybe someone can help me.
Thanks Kindly
-RaffiTaffy


----------



## squidwardd

My first Tivo now fails to load up. It is stuck on the Wait a moment screen. I hear the hard drive spin up, click, spin up, click, ... spin down, wait, spin up, click. and then silence. I'm assuming the hard drive crashed. I haven't removed the hard drive yet or put it in a PC. I would like to just replace the hard drive as it is obviously very old. It sounds like the biggest I can get is an EIDE 160 gb. But, how can I use some of the tools to get the new hard drive booted up. I need absolutely no data off the existing drive, just need to get the new hard drive to load. I will try to use the tools to get my existing disc image off, but I am guessing a clean image might be needed if the hard drive won't load up. Any advice on where to find an image and what tools to use? I was going to go off this guide hxxp://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/step1.php
Philips Model No. PTV100
Philips MN HDR112
Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## raffitaffy

hi all,
I am following another request for the Toshiba RS TX60 or TX20 in the hope that somebody decides to help. Please. Thank You


----------



## sweez

looking for an image for tcd240040. can anyone help?


----------



## DualInLA

Looking for an image for a Philips DSR6000R01. Can anyone help?


----------



## doubleagent369

I am looking for an image for a philips dsr7000 the drive died a few years ago and haven't gotten around to replacing it


----------



## rbtravis

If you receive no replies to your requests, you can always get Instantcake for your machine from www.DVRupgrade.com. The software is cheap,works great, and can handle up to 750 Gb IDE drives (single or dual). I have used it for over seven years with no problems. For only $20.00 its a great buy!


----------



## bengalfreak

rbtravis said:


> If you receive no replies to your requests, you can always get Instantcake for your machine from www.DVRupgrade.com. The software is cheap,works great, and can handle up to 750 Gb IDE drives (single or dual). I have used it for over seven years with no problems. For only $20.00 its a great buy!


You can't use IC on 1TB drives?


----------



## rbtravis

bengalfreak said:


> You can't use IC on 1TB drives?


I have only used IDE drives and have no knowledge of SATA or ESATA drives. I only comment on what I have tried.


----------



## chamelea

Yeah, from my recent reading over at _Upgrade_ it seems you CAN use the terrabyte SATA drives in the Series 2 D-TiVos (mine is DSR7000, 6.2 release) with an IDE-to-SATA adapter card costing only $8.

My concern though . . . just how slow are these older machines at reading a long file list on these giant drives?


----------



## bengalfreak

My DSR7000 reads my 750GB PATA file list just fine. No noticeable delay when going to the NPL.


----------



## tivoupgrade

chamelea said:


> My concern though . . . just how slow are these older machines at reading a long file list on these giant drives?


Mileage will always vary. If you rarely interact with your TiVo and have a HUGE NPL (lots of short recordings, for instance), then the first time you try to display the NPL in awhile will take a lot longer than if you did it 30 minutes ago. Same thing goes for sorting season passes and dealing with other large lists with inter-dependencies.

We've been doing 750GB and 1TB drives in Series2 units for quite some time now and haven't heard any complaints, so chances are you'll be happier with the capacity increases than with any performance issues that might arise...

Using the PATA-SATA adapter will not affect performance at all.

Lou


----------



## raffitaffy

Won't someone help me with a Toshiba RS TX60/T20 image?


----------



## chamelea

tivoupgrade said:


> . . . We've been doing 750GB and 1TB drives in Series2 units for quite some time now and haven't heard any complaints, so chances are you'll be happier with the capacity increases than with any performance issues that might arise...
> 
> Using the PATA-SATA adapter will not affect performance at all.





bengalfreak said:


> My DSR7000 reads my 750GB PATA file list just fine. No noticeable delay when going to the NPL.


Thanks guys . . . good to hear


----------



## superfan99

Iam looking for an image for the Tivo2 HD TCD652160


----------



## motorcycle_rider

I am looking for an image for the Toshiba SD-H400

I now have what I need for this. Thanks


----------



## Stinkweed8

I cant find a place to get this...can anyone help me?

NEVER MIND...i just bought the instant cake version..

one more update....it wasnt the hdd...I caked it and it still wouldnt boot.

Fortunately I had a spare S2 with similar internals and switched the power supply and it fired. Too bad I didnt try this before wiping the hdd....


----------



## chamelea

Stinkweed8 said:


> ... one more update....it wasnt the hdd...I caked it and it still wouldnt boot.
> 
> Fortunately I had a spare S2 with similar internals and switched the power supply and it fired. Too bad I didnt try this before wiping the hdd....


Still, you first suspected a HDD failure??
What symptoms later turned out to be the power supply?

_Others could benefit from your experience . . . 
couldn't hurt to replace the fan, also._


----------



## Stinkweed8

chamelea said:


> Still, you first suspected a HDD failure??
> What symptoms later turned out to be the power supply?
> 
> _Others could benefit from your experience . . .
> couldn't hurt to replace the fan, also._


Yes, I first suspected hdd failure...It seems to be the most common isssue with Tivos and is generally an easy fix. And i corroborated my symptoms (stuck on power up screen) with some other users who said a hdd replacement solved their woes.

Anyhow, so after replacing the hdd with freshly 'instantcaked' one, I still could not get boot. It SOUNDED like the drives were spinning, but i noticed that the light on the front wasnt going on...except intermittently when unplugging the box...something was strange with the plug, or the psu...i couldnt find a spare plug, but i had a spare old S2 tivo with similar almost identical looking psu. I gave it a try and it booted and the lights came on and everything was good. I didnt have a spare fan (the one from the old tivo was noisy)

The only other thing that happened was a error code 51 which I googled to discover that I needed to clear and delete everything because of the freshened hdd. That solved the error code...


----------



## chamelea

Thanks. Mine self-reboots, but can't get beyond the (green) GSOD.
Seems to be a different problem, most likely the HDD.


----------



## paladin732

superfan99 said:


> Iam looking for an image for the Tivo2 HD TCD652160


I am looking for the same image please.

Thanks


----------



## Extremist

Hope I'm in the right thread for this...

I have a DTivo Samsung SIR-S4080R that I am needing an image for if anyone could help me. Thank you!!


----------



## dawg1

Need TCD652160 Tivo HD Image. Thanks!


----------



## Extremist

Extremist said:


> Hope I'm in the right thread for this...
> 
> I have a DTivo Samsung SIR-S4080R that I am needing an image for if anyone could help me. Thank you!!


BUMP...

Anybody have an image?

The wife is starting to give me nasty looks and griping about missing her General Hospital, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Extremist

Extremist said:


> BUMP...
> 
> Anybody have an image?
> 
> The wife is starting to give me nasty looks and griping about missing her General Hospital, any help would be appreciated!


Well little did I know that DirecTV would be the ones to put a stop to my Tivo DVR dreams...

Three different CSR's, a supervisor, and two card CSR's and they would NOT re-marry my card to the new Tivo. They would ONLY send me a new card for the low low price of $20. I know they can re-marry the cards, I've done it at least twice before and I told them as much, but they would not budge.

As an alternative the card CSR offered me a leased unit, with no contract, and no additional fee. Free shipping and handling as well... (apparently the contracts ended 2 weeks ago, according to this CSR, they don't do that anymore).

How does this make financial sense for DTV? Re-marry the card for nearly 0 cost... OR send me a whole new unit for 0 cost to me? Well... whatever. Their loss I guess.

Also, the card CSR told me that in Feb. they would start offering the actual Tivo units again. I'm sure that's here somewhere, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Extremist said:


> As an alternative the card CSR offered me a leased unit, with no contract, and no additional fee. Free shipping and handling as well... (apparently the contracts ended 2 weeks ago, according to this CSR, they don't do that anymore).


This sounds *very* suspicious to me; you may want to double-check that with another CSR...


----------



## Extremist

tivoupgrade said:


> This sounds *very* suspicious to me; you may want to double-check that with another CSR...


I just got the new unit today along with the new access card. I haven't opened the boxes yet or opened the mailer with the access card in it, I wanted to call and confirm first.

I just spoke with a CSR who confirmed that I'm still under no contract with DTV at this point.


----------



## magnus

You'll have a new contract once you open the box and activate the card. It does not matter what they tell you... you will get one.



Extremist said:


> I just got the new unit today along with the new access card. I haven't opened the boxes yet or opened the mailer with the access card in it, I wanted to call and confirm first.
> 
> I just spoke with a CSR who confirmed that I'm still under no contract with DTV at this point.


----------



## dbutts

..... 

can i use the same iso on two different tivo hd units?

e.g.

i pulled the original hdd from my registered and working tivo hd. i used that drive to upgrade to a 1tb hdd so it has the same info as my original

can i now clone a 2d hdd for another tivo hd? or does the hdd contain unique info?


----------



## exegesis48

dbutts said:


> .....
> 
> can i use the same iso on two different tivo hd units?
> 
> e.g.
> 
> i pulled the original hdd from my registered and working tivo hd. i used that drive to upgrade to a 1tb hdd so it has the same info as my original
> 
> can i now clone a 2d hdd for another tivo hd? or does the hdd contain unique info?


You can use the same image, just realize that after running setup on the unit you will have to "Clear and Erase Everything" from the Tivo settings.


----------



## rdangel

My S2 drive died this weekend. Not looking to invest much money in it, just live out my 12 mos without buying another machine.

Anyone have access to a backup image of a TCD240?
PM me if possible.
Thanks!


----------



## Dan04u

Hi 
I have a
series 2
Tivo TCD649080
That I need a image for. Please help


----------



## hisjerry

I need an image for TCD540040 (nightlight/SA). Thanks in advance!~


----------



## coletown

Am also looking for TCD540040 image. Any help appreciated. I can help w/ TCD240 and TCD540 images in return. Thanks much.


----------



## HmeTinkerer

Hi there, my Series 2 TCD240040 croaked this past weekend. I just assumed it was the hard drive as that seemed the most likely failure point. The screen is always black and none of the LED status lights ever turn on (usually a light green LED is on during normal operation). I just bought an old TCD540040 found on Craigslist and figured that I could just copy that image and use it to revive my unit with the lifetime service. Now after reading through this forum, I am not so sure. Will this work? 

I tried the IRC stuff and it looks like the !image feature is no longer available. I'm not even sure the hard drive is the issue. Anyone with similar symptoms?


----------



## tivoupgrade

HmeTinkerer said:


> Hi there, my Series 2 TCD240040 croaked this past weekend. I just assumed it was the hard drive as that seemed the most likely failure point. The screen is always black and none of the LED status lights ever turn on (usually a light green LED is on during normal operation). I just bought an old TCD540040 found on Craigslist and figured that I could just copy that image and use it to revive my unit with the lifetime service. Now after reading through this forum, I am not so sure. Will this work?
> 
> I tried the IRC stuff and it looks like the !image feature is no longer available. I'm not even sure the hard drive is the issue. Anyone with similar symptoms?


Might want to take a look at the link in my signature on troubleshooting, that should get you on the right track to diagnosing the problem.

Lou


----------



## HmeTinkerer

tivoupgrade said:


> Might want to take a look at the link in my signature on troubleshooting, that should get you on the right track to diagnosing the problem.
> 
> Lou


Thanks, Lou. I get this message:
To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 2 posts.
But you're probably talking about ww.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416062 ?
I am going to be posting in the Tivo Help Center forum since after downloading the Seagate tool disk, it appears that the disk is fine.

EDIT: found a 3/4 inch long crack in the power supply circuit board. I'm assuming that is the culprit.


----------



## tivoupgrade

HmeTinkerer said:


> Thanks, Lou. I get this message:
> To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 2 posts.
> But you're probably talking about ww.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416062 ?
> I am going to be posting in the Tivo Help Center forum since after downloading the Seagate tool disk, it appears that the disk is fine.


Ah, yes; didn't realize that link was restricted. That is the article.

Linking here for newcomers...

Lou


----------



## nix7

I need an image for a HR 10-250; unfortunately I didn't manage to grab one before the click-of-death claimed the unit's hd. Does anyone have one that I could get a copy of?

I'm just trying to get this thing going for the last few months of my contract with an unused drive. ...and the Olympics are coming up and the wife would be quite upset if we had no tv...

PM me if you like.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## mdedmon

What a stupid thing... minimum posts before PM. Ugghh...


----------



## amatheu

rcobourn said:


> If you need to reimage a TiVo for hard drive repair or storage upgrade:
> 
> Turn-key solutions are available from a sponsor of this forum, DVRUpgrade
> 
> If you want to go the do-it-yourself route, here are your best bets:
> 
> 1) Drop by #tivo on EFnet. Check the topic for instructions. If you don't have an IRC client, you can use the java client at http://irc.netsplit.de/webchat/?net=EFnet. If you have an IRC client installed, try this link: IRC://irc.efnet.org/tivo. (fastest results here)
> 
> 2) Email tivo (at) geckobyte (dot) net with your request (fast results).
> 
> 3) PM Me. Include an email address for faster response. (Okay, I know the thread title says don't PM me, but I'll get to these eventually. Checking private messages that don't include an email address means I have to read the rest of the forum or threads will no longer be marked new when I do have time to read them, so I'll only do so at my convenience. If you do include an email address, I'll see it via an email alert and can respond promptly.)
> 
> Please also use this thread to post requests for any images I can't point you to.
> 
> The old thread can be read here.


I copy the drive 500 GB TO 640 gb THE COPY WAS OK AND i GET THE QUESTION IF i WANT TO EXPAND, AND i CLICK YES, THEN i GET "sorry there is not more partitions left" the help is appreciate

Thanks


----------



## super.delux

Im lookin for an image for TCD24008A (TiVo series 2)


----------



## reddwarfusa

Ok thought I'd give this a go, does anyone have a link to and ftp server or location where I might be able to downlaod an image for a HDR112 series 1? Let me know please.

TIA


----------



## cberry

I am looking for an image for the Toshiba SD-H400. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Phasers

I need an original (non-expanded) image for a Series 3 250GB...

My 750GB drive is dying, and I lost my 250 a few yrs back, so I can copy but not re-expand. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## bud8man

super.delux said:


> Im lookin for an image for TCD24008A (TiVo series 2)


Did you have any luck? I have the same need!


----------



## cwerdna

Looking for a TCD652160 image. Been waiting on the #TiVO EFNet channel for awhile but no response.

Still no response ~6 hours after I originally posted. :|

edit: Thanks to a person who came forward on IRC.


----------



## mdjacks

I'm looking for a tcd140060 image. Can anyone help me with it?


----------



## smw6230

Ouch. 

The HD in an old SVR-2000 died on me before I learned how to make backups/upgrades. Thus if anyone has the Sony_SVR-2000_3.0-30G image I'd greatly appreciate a copy. 

Thanks.


----------



## T1V0

smw6230 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> The HD in an old SVR-2000 died on me before I learned how to make backups/upgrades. Thus if anyone has the Sony_SVR-2000_3.0-30G image I'd greatly appreciate a copy.
> 
> Thanks.


have a look at post #14 of this very thread


----------



## aaronwt

Phasers said:


> I need an original (non-expanded) image for a Series 3 250GB...
> 
> My 750GB drive is dying, and I lost my 250 a few yrs back, so I can copy but not re-expand. Any help would be very much appreciated.


Aren't they only $20 from one of the forum sponsers?


----------



## smw6230

T1V0 said:


> have a look at post #14 of this very thread


You sir, are a stud. I blew right past that and didn't even see it in my earlier readings on the thread.


----------



## dmk1974

Hello,

If anyone has an image for TCD24008A I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## whitepelican

aaronwt said:


> Aren't they only $20 from one of the forum sponsers?


They used to be. It appears that all Instantcake images have recently seen a 100% price increase to $40. I think at that price anyone who is looking for an image for an old Series 1 or 2 Tivo (or a DirecTivo) would be better off buying a working unit off ebay for probably half of that price and using it to re-build their hard drive.


----------



## jebrecht

More like $40 now


----------



## jebrecht

Hi. Need an image for a Philips HDC212.

I lost my backup image!!

Thanks.


----------



## DaveRZ

Hello. I need an image for an HR10-250. My last backup image is of version 3.1.5! Anything recent would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## JJ-X

Looking for an image for an old Philips HDR112 (PTV100) Tivo unit. At one time it was upgraded with a second drive for more storage, but that second drive was put to other uses (thinking I'd never use the Tivo again) and now the Tivo just restarts at the "Almost there" screen. 

Thanks


----------



## franticjelly

cwerdna said:


> Looking for a TCD652160 image. Been waiting on the #TiVO EFNet channel for awhile but no response.
> 
> Still no response ~6 hours after I originally posted. :|
> 
> edit: Thanks to a person who came forward on IRC.


oh no, thats the image ive spent all day looking for!

i got the S03 error and when i tried all the kickstart methods it just got stuck in a reboot loop and i need to restore the drive =(

could you please PM where you found it?
or better yet i will pm you, thanks in advance, glad i found this thread!


----------



## DemonSlayer

If anyone needs a Tivo HD image I can upload mine. The image is expanded for a 1TB drive. I also have an image for a 1.5TB - 2TB drive.


----------



## coman93

Looking for a image for a SD-H400. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kosibar

I'm looking for an image for my TiVo HD (TCD652160).

I'm not really sure if my problem is the hard drive or not but it seems logical. For $20 I'd just buy InstantCake and take my chances but for $40 it's a little too much of a risk if it turns out that something else is wrong. I wonder why they raised their prices.


----------



## Tivo_60

Read 2 posts above yours, where he's offering one.


----------



## kosibar

Tivo_60 said:


> Read 2 posts above yours, where he's offering one.


Thank you for pointing that out. Unfortunately it is for a 1 TB drive. As I understand it you can expand the images but not shrink them. Is that accurate? I'm trying to rebuild the stock drive which is much smaller than 1 TB.


----------



## Tivo_60

If you backup using mfstools (2.0) then it will automatically shrink the drive back to its original size when you back up.


----------



## cr33p

Needing an image for a RCAdvr40, I dont have the 652160 if anyone is still in need


----------



## JohnNButchNGunny

DemonSlayer said:


> If anyone needs a Tivo HD image I can upload mine. The image is expanded for a 1TB drive. I also have an image for a 1.5TB - 2TB drive.


I've been trying to find a Tivo HD image for a 2TB drive. I'd very much appreciate any help you can provide (such as a file download location). Thanks!


----------



## McCarron

JohnNButchNGunny said:


> I've been trying to find a Tivo HD image for a 2TB drive. I'd very much appreciate any help you can provide (such as a file download location). Thanks!


Same here, researching options to expand my Tivo HD to an internal 2TB drive and would really love to have this image. Thanks!


----------



## Ovit311

Definately a hard image to come by for my TivoHD.....Still looking !!!


----------



## Tivo_60

No, it's not...just read Post #169 and PM him.


----------



## genequagmire

Just for the record:

If you have access to demonoid, there is a TiVoHD image available there. I'm finally up and running again, thank god.


----------



## getstuff4less

Hello, I need an image for the above model. My current drive is dead.


----------



## baltm604

Please send any info for dsr704 image.

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## misfitflt

mdedmon said:


> What a stupid thing... minimum posts before PM. Ugghh...


I agree.


----------



## Prime

misfitflt said:


> I agree.


I concur as well.

I'm looking for a good image for an R10. Greatly appreciate any assistance.


----------



## streela

I'm looking for an image for a TCD540040. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## xhale

I am looking for a Tivo HD image for a 2TB drive. I would appreciate any help anyone can provide (such as a file download location, etc.). TIA!


----------



## tmcpherson

Anyone got an image for TCD666316B?


----------



## Grandpasteve

Hi I need an image for TCD652160

Thanks


----------



## accdealer

hi,

i am looking for the mr. b greater than 1tb image so that i can upgrade my tivo hd with a 2tb drive.


----------



## scottcar

Hello,
I'm looking for an image for my Series 1 HDR212. I'm stuck in the guided setup. The first call goes through just fine. The second call seems like it doesn't download anything. I've tried EVERYTHING under the sun, and still get 'failed while preparing data'. I'm also working on my 10 posts so I can PM. If somebody can help me out that would be great.


----------



## David Ortiz

I have an HR10-250 with new drives and a new power supply, running 3.1.5. I'd like to upgrade to 6.4a, but I'm not sure if DIRECTV is sending the update any longer. Is there image for the HR10-250 with 6.4a?

Thanks,

David


----------



## bjnc

scottcar> if you manage to track down a HDR212, any chance you could share? I'm trying to recover a friend's Tivo, same model. I tried in #tivo, but there wasn't much activity there, not sure if that is still an option of if nobody was watching.

-Brian


----------



## JohnnyRocket

Hi all,
I need 3.5d images for both a sony t60 and dsr6000 series 1 directv tivos.

Any love out there?

Thanks,
John


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Need an HDVR2 image... And the DVRUpgrade site is down as well!


----------



## dcharno

Need an image for a TCD240080


----------



## natboy

coman93 said:


> Looking for a image for a SD-H400.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Any luck with the SD-H400 image? I'm currently looking for one..


----------



## lwong

Looking for Series 3 image... Please?


----------



## little_boy

Looking for a TCD540040 image. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jnapoleone

cwerdna said:


> Looking for a TCD652160 image. Been waiting on the #TiVO EFNet channel for awhile but no response.
> 
> Still no response ~6 hours after I originally posted. :|
> 
> edit: Thanks to a person who came forward on IRC.


Happen to still have that image around, I have a TivoHD that is starting to reboot periodically.


----------



## LAZ300

jnapoleone said:


> Happen to still have that image around, I have a TivoHD that is starting to reboot periodically.


I need a tivo HD image please!


----------



## tcfcameron

It's my understanding several people on here posess a copy of the 2TB "Broflovski" / Hybrid TiVo HD Image. I am asking for you to share it with me. Pretty Please?

I have spent months trying to get a hold of anything that would let me use the full capacity of the 2TB drives I bought for my TiVo HD (TCD652160) units. I consider this a last-resort.

I already spent my money on WD20EADS drives, which are already in-use and working perfectly (except that I'm only able to use half of the capacity). There's no point in telling me about dvr_dude on eBay, or pointing me to any of the web shops selling pre-imaged drives, as I already have the drives I bought, which were purchased BEFORE any of these options were available (I was OK with 1/2 capacity at the time, given the price I got on the drives). I already tried the efnet/ftp route, but that did not provide anything that addresses the >1TB issue.

I promise to abide by the author's wishes that the image not be made publicly accessable (keeping it off all the public file-sharing sites that I have been searching for it on, etc.)

Any responses, whether yay or nay, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ciper

I too am interested in the Mr. Broflovski image and would like a copy.


----------



## MWShannon

Fios DVR capacity finally got the best of me and I picked up a TiVo HD. It's been quite a while since I have been on here and I am reading through threads getting myself back up to date (I am so happy to be back using a TiVo again). 

Since I am waiting for the cable card of course I thought I should be gathering information on upgrading the unit to a larger drive. I have a 2TB drive that would be perfect but then I found out about the inability to address all of the space on it. I then read about 2TB Broflovski TiVo HD Image which I see solved the problem but it seems this image is not easy to find. If anyone would be kind enough to PM me with a copy of the image I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## tcfcameron

ciper said:


> I too am interested in the Mr. Broflovski image and would like a copy.


If you do get you hands on it, please consider passing it along. So, I can stop begging for it.

Thanks


----------



## tcfcameron

MWShannon said:


> Fios DVR capacity finally got the best of me and I picked up a TiVo HD. It's been quite a while since I have been on here and I am reading through threads getting myself back up to date (I am so happy to be back using a TiVo again).
> 
> Since I am waiting for the cable card of course I thought I should be gathering information on upgrading the unit to a larger drive. I have a 2TB drive that would be perfect but then I found out about the inability to address all of the space on it. I then read about 2TB Broflovski TiVo HD Image which I see solved the problem but it seems this image is not easy to find. If anyone would be kind enough to PM me with a copy of the image I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mark


I'm still patiently waiting, myself. I think that's part of the deal. I made the mistake of "thread-crapping", (asking for it in threads not devoted specifically to requesting images). Which pissed off some people around here, so please be careful to NOT repeat my mistake.

Any ideas, if I get it offered-up to me, how to transfer the file? It will be too large to email. It can't be linked to in a public forum, or via file-sharing network/site, or via a public FTP server. I wish to respect the wishes of the author and keep it out of the public domain, and only available to those who request it, only as long as they agree to the same terms. The author wants it to be shared, but doesn't want it winding up where just anybody can get it. The author, himself, doesn't have the time to devote to distributing it. But, has asked that those who do have it SHARE IT, as long as those who get it agree to the aformentioned terms.


----------



## NiTE

I also would rather have the above mentioned image, i Agree to the above terms.

One 2TB drive is less likely to fail than 2 drives adding up to 1.25 on my original series 3 HDs

This is only my 2nd post!

Does the above mentioned image work with the first Series 3s? the good ones with the OLED display, THX and 250 gig drive.

I have a premiere XL with a WD MY DVR expander, two original series 3 with hitachi ESATA 1TB drives and apricorn cases. a series 2 with lifetime and an 80 gig drive. that needs expanding for sure.

the series 1 philips and series two toshiba are out of service because they are obsolete...or are they?


----------



## tcfcameron

NiTE said:


> I also would rather have the above mentioned image, i Agree to the above terms.
> 
> One 2TB drive is less likely to fail than 2 drives adding up to 1.25 on my original series 3 HDs
> 
> This is only my 2nd post!
> 
> Does the above mentioned image work with the first Series 3s? the good ones with the OLED display, THX and 250 gig drive.
> 
> I have a premiere XL with a WD MY DVR expander, two original series 3 with hitachi ESATA 1TB drives and apricorn cases. a series 2 with lifetime and an 80 gig drive. that needs expanding for sure.
> 
> the series 1 philips and series two toshiba are out of service because they are obsolete...or are they?


To the best of my knowledge, it doesn't work with the Original "Series 3" TiVos. The Broflovski / Hybrid image, to the best of my knowlege, uses some parts of the HD XL (which supports 2TB drives) image to allow the TiVo HD to use the full capacity.


----------



## chewy2314

pretty please. can someone pls help out?


----------



## lessd

NiTE said:


> I also would rather have the above mentioned image, i Agree to the above terms.
> 
> One 2TB drive is less likely to fail than 2 drives adding up to 1.25 on my original series 3 HDs
> 
> This is only my 2nd post!
> 
> Does the above mentioned image work with the first Series 3s? the good ones with the OLED display, THX and 250 gig drive.
> 
> I have a premiere XL with a WD MY DVR expander, two original series 3 with hitachi ESATA 1TB drives and apricorn cases. a series 2 with lifetime and an 80 gig drive. that needs expanding for sure.
> 
> the series 1 philips and series two toshiba are out of service because they are obsolete...or are they?


The image only works (that i know of) with the TiVo-HD, if you get a TiVo-HDXL you can use a full 2Tb drive in that unit using the normal tools.


----------



## Zer0

My very first TiVo (TiVo HD) is stuck in a reboot loop after a power surge. It looks to just be the hard drive, so I'd like to request a clean up-to-date image if possible. Thanks!


----------



## J563

Looking for a TCD540040 image. Thank You in advance!!


----------



## SID6767

I had drive going bad on my Series 2 tcd240080 I tried to back up the drive and all it did was crash I am looking for an image for that model now to see if i can save the unit? Any Ideas


----------



## murphjo

xhale said:


> I am looking for a Tivo HD image for a 2TB drive. I would appreciate any help anyone can provide (such as a file download location, etc.). TIA!


Also interested!


----------



## redbeard25

If anyone has a link to this image, please PM me... I need to fix my sister's dead 140HR. Thanks!


----------



## ssstivo

Looking for TCD540080 image.
Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

Well I need a TCD1400060 Image to do a repair.

New plan, well I will repair but this will go to my Aunt which lived with me, has been in a Old folks home (start of Alzheimer)for around 2 years now. She will be getting a new TV too.

She has done good by her nephews which she took out of foster care.

I will most likely get instant cake so I can fix any issues later.


----------



## nin28

The hard drive on my Toshiba SD-H400 has died. Does anyone have a disk image of it? Thanks.


----------



## bradnewman

Hi all looking an image to a TCD540040. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sickboy2137

The hard drive in one of my TiVo Series 2 Dual Turner just died. I had a second one, but while attempting to copy the working drive, it died on me too. I am now in need of a image for these TiVos. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RiyanWeb

Hi looking for image to a TCD652160. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ahitz

I also need a TCD540080 for my poor, dear father.


----------



## TaurusKev

Is there any way to obtain an image for a TiVo TCD24004A. My Maxtor is completely shot, and recovery is beyond hope


----------



## shathis

thanks


----------



## TaurusKev

TaurusKev said:


> Is there any way to obtain an image for a TiVo TCD24004A. My Maxtor is completely shot, and recovery is beyond hope


No longer need it. I managed to fix my TiVo using WinMFS to copy the Dead Maxtor to a living Western Digital. Lost all my recordings, but it boots up!


----------



## Tivo_60

RiyanWeb said:


> Hi looking for image to a TCD652160. Thank you in advance.


PM sent


----------



## Deity

Does anyone have an image for the Philips DSR708 DirecTivo? Looking for 6.2 or 6.4. My unit gave out after 6 years of service. Thanks


----------



## jsinrb

Can someone direct me to a TCD540040 image? (Or any TCD540xxx I think...). I'd PM StanSimmons like he suggested in the thread he started 10 years(!) ago, but I need 5 posts before I can PM him, and I doubt anyone wants to read my next 4 posts .

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

jsinrb said:


> I'd PM StanSimmons like he suggested in the thread he started 10 years(!) ago, but I need 5 posts before I can PM him, and I doubt anyone wants to read my next 4 posts .
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Use the Post Testing Area.


----------



## debnjay

Trying to restore a friends TCD240080 with a dead drive. Can anyone point me to an image I can restore to a replacement drive? Thanks.


----------



## jsinrb

ggieseke said:


> Use the Post Testing Area.


Thanks for the suggestion. OT but it looks like maybe that forum doesn't increment my post count?


----------



## Deity

I used a compatible S2 DTV 62small.mfs file to image and expand a new 250GB HDD and installed it back on the Tivo. Now the settings show as "RCA DSR7000/17" instead of Philips DSR 708. The unit is now functional though the menu/guide is somewhat different than the original. The channels have automatically updated and DTV works. The Recording features are disabled because it hasn't called home, yet. I have a few n00b questions ATM. If I let it call home will it update from 6.2 to 6.4a automatically? If it updates will it fix the model back to Philips DSR 708? Will I still be able to hack in the future (if I choose to) so that USB Wireless can be used with this 6.4a? This all started because after 6 trusty years my HDD failed and showed the GSOD. Despite my best efforts, I was unable to get the image off that HDD. Also, I have an identical DSR708 which is running 6.4a. Should I just start from scratch and "copy/restore" from that? Please advise and my apologies in advance. :/


----------



## will0527

Could use some help with a clean image for a Tivo HD TCD 652160. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrgrossm

I need an version 3.5 image for a phillips dsr6000. Mine is stuck on 3.1.0c and doesn't have the DST patch which is going to make the time wrong as of Oct 31st. I keep forcing calls, but it just won't update! Help please!!!


----------



## george 64

ahitz said:


> I also need a TCD540080 for my poor, dear father.


i also could use this as hard drive died and no backup thanks


----------



## george 64

ggieseke said:


> Use the Post Testing Area.


i tried that too but my count stays the same


----------



## george 64

still looking for a TCD540080 image if someone could give me a pm that would be great if not at least this is getting my post count up so i can pm


----------



## GoalieEd

Looking for a Sony series 1 SVR-2000 latest version image


----------



## robos965

I'm looking for a tcd649080 also and a HDR112 image.

Thanks


----------



## equalizr458

Need an image for an hd 10-250 ver 6.4a Please


----------



## equalizr458

also is there an irc channel for images ?


----------



## EliteCruises

Thank you!!!


----------



## dsa1971

Anybody have an image for Tivo HD TCD 652160?


----------



## iglesiab

Hi,

Looking for an image of the HR10-250 and Sd-H400. If anyone can help i would appreciate it. Thanks

I cannot seem to connect to the right IRC channel - it is always just me in there...


----------



## ajt

Tried EFNet and and other searches and can't find this image. Can anyone point me to one? Thanks


----------



## matthewak89

Does anyone know where I would be able to find a RS-TX20 image? I'm replacing my HD, but can't find the right image.

Thanks!


----------



## kviri

I am seeking the "Broflovski" 2TB disk image for one of my TiVo HD units that just suffered a drive failure, if anyone would be willing to provide me with a copy.

(If not... oh well. It was worth a shot.  )


----------



## aloha_bill

i need a TCD240080 image. Thanks in advance


----------



## leesc

Hello!
I need a tcd240080 image please. Could someone help me with that.
Thank you,


----------



## klyde

I need a SD DVR 40 image. Mine has a locked out update and I want to make it current.
thank you


----------



## unitron

GoalieEd said:


> Looking for a Sony series 1 SVR-2000 latest version image


Have you checked

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

which is post #14 of this thread?

I just checked and apparently the link still works.

If not I've got it saved so PM me or reply here and we'll try to work something out.


----------



## klyde

Are you saying that sony image will work?
I found a drive I had with a DVR740 image and put it in the Tivo and ran through the delete everything and restart and got it working. It has 6.2 on it. Its an 80gb drive.
I tried using winfms and saved the image but the new 16gb hard drive I wanted to put it on comes up as drive 0 and crashes the program. Tomorrow I will try the hinsdale boot cd. Been a long time since I did one that way. I will have to d/l a new version.
Do you know the latest software version? Does it have network enabled?
thanks


----------



## unitron

klyde said:


> Are you saying that sony image will work?
> I found a drive I had with a DVR740 image and put it in the Tivo and ran through the delete everything and restart and got it working. It has 6.2 on it. Its an 80gb drive.
> I tried using winfms and saved the image but the new 16gb hard drive I wanted to put it on comes up as drive 0 and crashes the program. Tomorrow I will try the hinsdale boot cd. Been a long time since I did one that way. I will have to d/l a new version.
> Do you know the latest software version? Does it have network enabled?
> thanks


I think you may have mistaken my reply to GoalieEd for a reply to you.

My apoogies for any confusion I may have inadvertently caused.

Regret that I am unable to offer any help or device specific advice for a DVR740.

On a different topic, if anyone who sees this can help me get a TCD649080 Image, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## klyde

ok, I guess I did, I didnt read the quote. Im dumb some time

thank you


----------



## Bob O`Bob

I'm another new member of this forum in need of a TCD649080 image. Looks like it's been a popular request lately.

thanks!


----------



## george 64

Bob O`Bob said:


> I'm another new member of this forum in need of a TCD649080 image. Looks like it's been a popular request lately.
> 
> thanks!


you have pm


----------



## craiggers14

Does anyone have an image for a 320gb premiere? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bob O`Bob

george 64 said:


> you have pm


Thanks! Sadly, this box appears to have still more issues.

It actually keeps rebooting right from the welcome screen, rather than hanging there OR getting to "just a few more" and just the same with three different drives - the original, a dd copy of the original, and an instantcake clean build. MFS was unable to make a backup from the original, so there's almost certainly a problem there, but still it is probably time to just retire the box.


----------



## unitron

Bob O`Bob said:


> Thanks! Sadly, this box appears to have still more issues.
> 
> It actually keeps rebooting right from the welcome screen, rather than hanging there OR getting to "just a few more" and just the same with three different drives - the original, a dd copy of the original, and an instantcake clean build. Probably time to retire the box.


I don't know if you can get a peek at the boot process via the serial port with a Series 2 the way you can with a Series 1. If so, that would tell you if it's even finding a hard drive.

Test the TiVo's IDE cable on a computer and try some other cables, both 40 and 80 conductor, in the TiVo before you declare it non-working.

Apparently IDE cables, *especially* the 80 conductor kind, want to be installed once and never disturbed, and don't respond well to a lot of handling, leading to infuriating intermittents. Sometimes you'll see a hard drive show up on the BIOS/CMOS screen with one or more incorrect characters in the name/number.


----------



## Bob O`Bob

Hmmm, thanks for the suggestion. With a drive jumpered to slave, and a cable borrowed from my PC, I now have the "option" of having it hang at the welcome screen, rather than cycling from there. It's different, but I'm not sure if it's helpful. When jumpered to master, it behaves the same as with the stock cable and cable select jumper. I think I can guess how "cable select" works now.


----------



## unitron

Bob O`Bob said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the suggestion. With a drive jumpered to slave, and a cable borrowed from my PC, I now have the "option" of having it hang at the welcome screen, rather than cycling from there. It's different, but I'm not sure if it's helpful. When jumpered to master, it behaves the same as with the stock cable and cable select jumper. I think I can guess how "cable select" works now.


On the old 40 conductor cables, where all 3 plugs were electrically and physically identical, pin 28 was connected at the motherboard end and at the middle connector, where the master drive was connected, and, if jumpered for cable select, the master detected that completed circuit (to ground) on pin 28, and declared itself as master.

On the far side of the middle connector a hole was punched through the wire in the pin 28 position so that the drive at the far end of the cable couldn't detect anything on that pin, and, if jumpered cable select, it detects that it's not detecting, and declares itself the slave.

The problem with this is that if only a master was installed there was an unterminated stub of cable, which reflects signal back from its empty end, which served as a form of interference.

If your 40 conductor cable didn't have that hole punched in it you had to jumper the drives differently to make one declare itself master and the other declare itself slave, but you could put either on either connector, or even plug the middle connector into the motherboard and put the drives on the two ends. If you only had one drive you put it on the end and left the middle unconnected, which properly terminated the cable.

The newer, more aggravating, 80 conductor cables feature 40 pin connectors, but each of the three has a unique internal wiring scheme.

The plug on the far end (the black one) is intended to always be the master and the one in the middle (the grayish or beige-ish one) to always be the slave, and the one on the other end farthest from the middle one is always the motherboard connector. The motherboard connector is blue, or, in some cases, green.

Pin 34 in the motherboard connector is internally connected to ground, which signals the motherboard that an 80 conductor cable is in use. The corresponding wire does not connect to that pin in the motherboard connector.

That wire is connected to pin 34 of the slave and master plugs, and the 2 drives talk to each other over it.

The motherboard and master plugs (on each end of the cable) have pin 28 (cable select) connected to the corresponding wire, so that the master detects that the motherboard socket has that pin grounded and knows that it's the master.

The middle plug does not connect pin 28 to the corresponding wire, so the slave drive connected to it doesn't detect a ground on that pin and knows that it's the slave.

Sometimes you can use an 80 conductor cable with one drive jumpered as master (instead of cable select) and connected to the black plug, and the other drive jumpered (or un-jumpered in some cases) as slave and connected to the middle grey plug, and get away with it, and sometimes it just confuses the computer and/or the drives. Depends on the particular hardware involved.

As someone once said "Standards are wonderful things, that's why there're so many of them."

As best I can tell, the welcome screen is on the TiVo motherboard, and the "just a few more minutes" screen is on the drive from which it tries to boot, so if you get the second screen it's having at least limited success in reading the drive.

It would be useful if you could telnet in to the boot process and see what the TiVo has to say.

Don't give up until you've tried with an older 40 conductor cable as well as an 80. You might have a 40 hanging off of your CD drive.


----------



## a17z

Looking for an image for a sony svr-3000. My hard drive died. TIA.


----------



## matthewak89

Still looking for an image for this model. Does anyone have one they could supply? I can provide FTP access to upload.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hugo?r1

Anybody with an image for Phillips HDR112 with the guided setup already done please?


----------



## unitron

hugo?r1 said:


> Anybody with an image for Phillips HDR112 with the guided setup already done please?


Discussion of hugo?r1's problem continued here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=459080


----------



## bgtees

Looking for an image for a 320GB Premiere, the drive died (unit fell while recording  ) and I'd like to go ahead and upgrade to a 1TB WD Green drive. Thanks.


----------



## SUOrangeman

Looking for a TCD7480000 image (1TB would be sufficient).

-SUO


----------



## lessd

SUOrangeman said:


> Looking for a TCD7480000 image (1TB would be sufficient).
> 
> -SUO


Is there a way to get the image without sending out a 1Tb drive, does anybody have a file (less than 1 Tb) that can be expanded to the 748 TPXL ?


----------



## bwhitless

I need an image for my HR10-250. Please help!

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## fkong777

Hi looking for image to a TivoHD 160 TCD652160. mine is dead stuck in the boot up "clearing everything screen" need desparate help please. TIA


----------



## karde

Hi I am looking for an image for a fried TCD540040 drive. TIA!!!


----------



## jsquare

fkong777 said:


> Hi looking for image to a TivoHD 160 TCD652160. mine is dead stuck in the boot up "clearing everything screen" need desparate help please. TIA


I'm having the same problem and need the 160GB image for the TiVo HD (TCD652160)


----------



## klyde

you need a invitation code to register there.


----------



## klyde

User registration
Registrations are closed. If you have an invitation code, click here
Required fields *
* Invitation code:	
Since the public registrations are closed,
you must have an invitation code provided
by a current member to be able to register

Please note: Invitations are free. Selling invitations is not allowed.
If you paid for your invitation, it will be banned.
Don't be fooled, there is no such thing as an authorized seller.
* Username:	

what am I missing?


----------



## Tivo_60

PM sent.


----------



## boroarke

Can anyone help me find an image for my TCD746320. My drive took a nose dive yesterday morning. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## cocallahan

Can anyone help me find a drive image for a Series 3 box? TCD648250B? My original died and it seems the new drive I replaced is now having problems as well. Sadly i seem to have misplaced (ie stupidly deleted) the image I had made.

Thanks.


----------



## sheriffA

Hi, 

I need an image for the original S3 hard drive.


----------



## Riverdome

Add me to the list of folks who need an image for an original Series 3. Thanks to anyone helping out with these requests!


----------



## bluetarga

Is this process here to contact Tivo Community users via PM, or is there an FTP site we should be going to? I have a DirecTV/Hughes HDVR2 that needs an image. Between this thread and the prior/originally referenced thread, there appears to be quite an evolution in the "recommended approach". Would be great if there could be a year-end 2010 "Here's what you do" post to clear up confusion. Thanks.


----------



## Xebec

Need an image (6.2) for dsr704


----------



## Thinkdiff

If anybody has a copy of the TiVo HD Hybrid XL image (for 1.2+TB drives), I'd greatly appreciate a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## satAway

I have a dead DirecTV/Hughes HDVR2, I need an image so that I can revive it. Please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## david547

My Series 2 harddrive just failed, cant justify the cost for instantcake now. Noone seeds this anymore. Does anyone have info on image for 649080 series 2 DT?


----------



## cooll

Tivo_60 said:


> PM sent.


could you please send me an invitation?


----------



## ramanan_n

david547 said:


> My Series 2 harddrive just failed, cant justify the cost for instantcake now. Noone seeds this anymore. Does anyone have info on image for 649080 series 2 DT?


Did you check the post #14 of this same thread? That link works pretty good. I'm yet to try this on my TCD649080. Let know how it goes.
PS: I'm not able to give the direct link. Hence access the post#14.


----------



## unitron

ramanan_n said:


> Did you check the post #14 of this same thread? That link works pretty good. I'm yet to try this on my TCD649080. Let know how it goes.
> PS: I'm not able to give the direct link. Hence access the post#14.


Yes, that link still works well, I've pointed others to it in the past, but only if they were looking for an image for a Series 1 Sony SVR-2000, because that's what it is for.

It won't work on anything else.

It will appear to work on a Series 1 Philips, but it won't respond to the remote control for the Philips.

Since Series 1 hard drives are byte swapped and everything newer isn't (aren't?), using it on your double tuner will be a complete waste of time and electrons.

See my PM to you.


----------



## george 64

david547 said:


> My Series 2 harddrive just failed, cant justify the cost for instantcake now. Noone seeds this anymore. Does anyone have info on image for 649080 series 2 DT?


check your pm


----------



## Hunterxx

I'd like to find a .tbk file for a TiVo Series3 (TCD648250B)
usable with WinMFS.


----------



## JohnnyBoy72

Anyone have one and how large a drive can I use in this model?

Thanks!!


----------



## ChillyWilly26

did the clear and delete a few days ago and now I am stuck on the "almost there" screen indefinitely, can somebody please provide an image for a tcd652160 so I can take it from there, thanks!


----------



## Tivo_60

Yikes ! A member here for 3 years and this is your first post.

I think we're going to require ID before anyone fills that request.


----------



## ChillyWilly26

Tivo_60 said:


> Yikes ! A member here for 3 years and this is your first post.
> 
> I think we're going to require ID before anyone fills that request.


This is the first time the ability to use search didn't answer my question, in 3 years...let the be a lesson to all who post the same thing 4x a day.


----------



## mvalpreda

Looking for a TiVo HD image. My stock drive appears to have an issue....TSN is showing all ZEROs.  Please PM me if you have an image.


----------



## lessd

mvalpreda said:


> Looking for a TiVo HD image. My stock drive appears to have an issue....TSN is showing all ZEROs.  Please PM me if you have an image.


You must do a clear & delete all, that will sync your drive to your TiVo and the TSN will not be zero anymore


----------



## Augster

Hello,

I need an image for a Phillips series 1 14 hour. I'm updating my HD, again, and I'm having nothing but troubles moving the current Tivo original drive to my bigger dual drives. 

Can someone point me to an image that actually works? Also, will WinMFS put that image on the new HD or do I need something different?

Thanks!


----------



## SuperBad

Hi. Need an image for a TCD652160 (TiVo HD). Thanks.


----------



## erubenst28

Something must be in the air.... I also need an image for the tivohd 160gb due the failure ofmthe current drive....i'd greatly appreciate a pm... I have four solid years of TiVo nirvana until this week!!!

Thanks again


----------



## Tivo_60

Wow, one post a year for ten years. That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## erubenst28

Sorry for having no issues recently .... I'll try to have my boxes crash more often so I can get credibility with you guys....


----------



## joejet

Hello, I need an image for my TiVo HD - TCD652160


----------



## Tivo_60

@ joejet and erubenst28....pm sent.


----------



## sup-peeps

Hi, 
If anyone has an image for a Hughes SD-DVR40, please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## SuperBad

Tivo_60 said:


> @ joejet and erubenst28....pm sent.


Why not me? Do I offend?


----------



## Tivo_60

Ooops, missed your post. PM sent.


----------



## Prozium

Looking for an image for a 240080. Thanks.


----------



## Tivo_60

SuperBad said:


> Why not me? Do I offend?


No, but it seems like newbie users, with a low post count, NEVER say "thanks" and appears that you're no exception.


----------



## SuperBad

Sorry, I haven't checked in a while. I Thank You most sincerely.



Tivo_60 said:


> No, but it seems like newbie users, with a low post count, NEVER say "thanks" and appears that you're no exception.


----------



## Jim26

I'd be very grateful for a TCD24004A image. The hard drive died and I'd like to resurrect it. TIA! Jim


----------



## NPT

Can somebody point me to an image for a Philips HDR212?

Thanks!


----------



## phenomusr

i need an image for a HDR112 also but i need version 1.3 b/c i cant get the instantcake v3.0 to work I'd be willing to send that if someone needs
Would the HDR312 v 1.3 work? anyways i need one bad


----------



## lilmonk3

In a super duper huge need of a quick fast way to get a HDVR2 DTV going again.. I am almost 100% sure its the HD.. Its my 7 yr old daughters and she had been saying it was messing up. Well it is stuck at the Powering up screen this morning.. I have a spare 80gb drive here that will work for now.. But I have to get this up and going, because she broke her leg Monday and is pretty much stuck in bed. And she is really wanting to watch her recorded things. I have spent all day looking around on RS and news groups for an image, without any luck.. Can someone PLZ help me find one, so I can get her back to happy land.. ) I know I cant save what she had on there, but she can start recording some of her shows that overlap times that she watches something else..


----------



## Tivo_60

What is the actual model # ?


----------



## lilmonk3

Tivo_60 said:


> What is the actual model # ?


Its a Directv Hughes model HDVR2 the serial # starts with 151. This is all I can find on the back


----------



## lilmonk3

Thanks Tivo 60.. Been working on that today,30 more hrs.


----------



## Tivo_60

Say what ? Is your connection that slow?
I can get it on my end in about 4hrs. If you want, I can dwnld it and then post it to a file hosting site.


----------



## lilmonk3

Tivo_60 said:


> Say what ? Is your connection that slow?
> I can get it on my end in about 4hrs. If you want, I can dwnld it and then post it to a file hosting site.


LOL.. I have sprint 3g card and its just OK.. But I dont do torrents much so I am sure the lack of sharing is killing me.. If you could to a RS or something, that would be wonderful


----------



## Tivo_60

You got it. I'll pm you with the link when done.


----------



## lilmonk3

Thx a bunch


----------



## ss_sea_ya

lilmonk3 said:


> In a super duper huge need of a quick fast way to get a HDVR2 DTV going again.. ..


Not free, but check out the Instantcake software:
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/category.cfm?SID=1


----------



## lilmonk3

THanks.. I have looked at that, but funds are very very very tight.. Hubby just spent 7 months beating cancer, and now the kid broke her leg.. So trying not to spend money that we dont have 



ss_sea_ya said:


> Not free, but check out the Instantcake software:
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/category.cfm?SID=1


----------



## erthquake

Hi All,

I need an image for a TCD24008A. Thanks!


----------



## jamnjj

Hello Everyone!

Stumbled onto this site today in my quest to get help resurrecting my dead tivos. I currently have a Philips Series 1 HDR312 and a TCD240080 Series 2. I believe that the hard drives are dead in both.

I am trying to locate images for the HDR312 and TCD240080. If anyone could provide such images, it would be greatly appreciated.

JJ


----------



## Jackdealer

In need of an image for Series 3 Tivo...648260B.. Thanks in advance...


----------



## ilovereality

Hi all..... trying to downsize my tcd649080 back to smaller hard drive so I can use the 500gig drive I dropped in it a few years ago elsewhere - I can't seem to get the msf tools to do it so thought I'd ask if anyone could point me to an image for this model - it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## larrylje

I need an image for Tivo 540040 please.

Thank You


----------



## skycat

My Tivo HD HDD just died and I don't have a backup of the original image. Can someone provide me an image for TiVo TCD652160 (TiVo HD)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## polosportscar

I need an image for a TCD652160. I thought I was able to back mine up but winmfs keeps crashing now so I'm just going to start from scratch if I can. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## ALSaul_2000

I would love an image for a Pioneer DVR-810H. I have images for a TCD540xxx and TCD140/240 if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## shtodd

Hello there,

Anyone out there can put me in touch with a TCD652160 winmfs image?  Many thanks for reading!


----------



## ccchuck

sigh...
looking for Hughes SD-DVR40 image


----------



## moparhemi

Need image for hr10 250 6.4x.

Thank you 

MH


----------



## vtogao

I need the latest software version for TIVO TCD652160. Thanks


----------



## karlenti

Need an image for Tivo HD. Model is TCD663320.


----------



## unitron

vtogao said:


> I need the latest software version for TIVO TCD652160. Thanks


Once you get any version of the software up and working on the machine TiVo will upgrade it when you connect to the mothership, will it not? At least on one that new? (although I now understand some of the DirecTV units are out of luck)


----------



## shamilian

Hi All,

I need an image for a TCD24008A. Thanks!


----------



## Throg

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## vtogao

Need an image for Tivo Model is TCD540040. THANKS


----------



## wonkietonk

I got the dreaded Welcome screen last week  Took a long time to take the darn box apart, take the drive out, and test it. Failed every test :/ So I'm looking for an image for model TCD540040. It'll be greatly appreciated!


----------



## beno91

bjnc said:


> scottcar> if you manage to track down a HDR212, any chance you could share? I'm trying to recover a friend's Tivo, same model. I tried in #tivo, but there wasn't much activity there, not sure if that is still an option of if nobody was watching.
> 
> -Brian


I'm new to the beautiful world of Tivo. I bought a used Philips HDR212 with a lifetime subscription for my mom and I'm trying to fix it up for her. To this day she has a stack of VHS tapes that she uses to record her shows....

Does anyone have an image for the HDR212? Any direction would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## GaryTheGolfer

Hello,

I have a Series 1 40 GB UK Thompson Tivo 2.5.5 PVR10UK. In 2003 I made a backup image but didn't use/test it until today.

I know you will be ahead of me now ....the backup doesn't fully restore (gets to 81%).

Is it possible to get a copy of this image (or the ftp link to it) so that I can restore on to my replacement hard drive? Please?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## bri

I got the dreaded clicking HD, tried leaving it in the freezer for a while, but no joy. Can anyone help me out with an image for my HR10-250?

Thanks!


----------



## mrpope

My DSR704 is on the fritz. Dose anyone have an image for my DTivo?

thanks,


----------



## pezpaul

Looking for a TCD540080 image, any tips? Thank you!


----------



## Dimitri

Hi,
Any Image available for a Humax DRT400?
Thanks for any help.
D


----------



## sheac12

After 4 years of great use i am in need of a Tivo HD TCD652160 image.


----------



## dpalmi

Hello,

Please help!

Need an image for a Tivo TCD240080.

Hard drive finally died 

Thanks!

dpalmi


----------



## Dimitri

Does anybody actually get an image here?
Need a good old one for Humax DRT400.
Thanks!


----------



## emerson42

vtogao said:


> I need the latest software version for TIVO TCD652160. Thanks


Same here. Drive died right when my Premier got here.

Nevermind, got it!


----------



## chucker

Image received, Thanks!!!

I need an image for my TCD648250. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thx, Chuck


----------



## [email protected]

It seems I've been out of the TiVo scene for far too long. All my old haunts and locations for things are gone and all the files I did have lost in a move. I need to obtain some PROM images for my units a Tivo HD (TCD652160) 1.04 would be of great help to me currently. Thank you to any help anyone can provide... almost feel like a newbie again!


----------



## erthquake

shamilian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an image for a TCD24008A. Thanks!


Hi shamilian,

Did you ever get a reply to your request? I never got a PM for mine. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## bryan8228

i need a image for a tcd24004a my hd failed


----------



## riverapj

I would like to ask for help because for two days i've been searching and I can not seem to find an answer? I currently own a Tivo Series 3 Tivo 648250 It has the original drive so I made a copy using winmfs and it appear to have backup correctly. But then I tried to do a upgrade from a 250gb to a 1tb drive I notice that I had issues with the original drive. It gave reading sector errors but then I compare the new 1 TB drive and there are some differences in certains partitions. When I place the new drive it never completes booting it just stays in the power up screen? Don't know what to do? Can somebody please provide me a clean image or recommend other actions? I also try doing a copy using mfs live and errors appear on reading primary drive. Thanks for letting me vent.


***Thanks for your assistance I'll give that image a try***


----------



## unitron

riverapj said:


> I would like to ask for help because for two days i've been searching and I can not seem to find an answer? I currently own a Tivo Series 3 Tivo 648250 It has the original drive so I made a copy using winmfs and it appear to have backup correctly. But then I tried to do a upgrade from a 250gb to a 1tb drive I notice that I had issues with the original drive. It gave reading sector errors but then I compare the new 1 TB drive and there are some differences in certains partitions. When I place the new drive it never completes booting it just stays in the power up screen? Don't know what to do? Can somebody please provide me a clean image or recommend other actions? I also try doing a copy using mfs live and errors appear on reading primary drive. Thanks for letting me vent.


Here's something you can try.

Since you're using WinMFS, see if you can copy and paste the partition table/map (View-MFSinfo) of your original drive so we can see if you can copy it to a larger drive and be able to put any more partitions on that larger drive. That's not a function of whether the larger drive has any free space, it depends on how many partitions you already have on the original, because there's a limit to how many partitions you can have on any given drive in a Tivo.

When I say copy and paste, I mean post the info here.

If you haven't hit the partition number limit yet, I'll tell you something to try.


----------



## thgood

Need image for TCD652160 please pm me.


----------



## anotherlab

Hi, I'm looking for the image for the TiVo HD TCD652160. Mine is in an endless reboot cycle, with the occasional GSOD to spice things up.


----------



## chucker

Dimitri said:


> Does anybody actually get an image here?
> Need a good old one for Humax DRT400.
> Thanks!


You've come to the right place, I got my image as requested! Be patient, I am sure someone will come thru for you.


----------



## mandms7

Hello. I'm looking for an image for the original Series3 - TCD648250B. As luck would have it, right after I put lifetime service on it, we had a power outage that seems to have caused my TiVo's hard drive to freak out. New hard drive on the way...

Thanks.

---------

Got the image - thanks!


----------



## purplerhino12

The hard drive crashed on my Series 3. Tried to back it up with WinMFS but restoring fails. I think the backup was corrupt since the drive has so many errors. Anyone have an image for the original Series3 - TCD648250B ?


Update: Got the image. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheManOfSteel

My Series 2TB 3 (TCD648250B, 1TB in + 1TB out) died for the third time. Bummer. 

Can anyone out there help a brother out? I need a new image? I had the supafly image on another backup drive, but much to my chagrin, that drive is dead too. Good times.

Thanks in advance!

(ps- first time on the boards, not sure how this works, exactly...will some one send me a personal message? Want to show props, thanks, and respect, not noobiness. Again, thanks in advance.)

(pps- i know it is off topic, but is it now possible to have a single 2TB drive in a series 3?)

======

That's damn good service! Good work, Doctors.


----------



## cpalcott

Anyone have an image for the original Series3 - TCD648250B?


----------



## mandms7

Well, I must be retarded. Someone provided me an image for my original Series3 - TCD648250B. The image file provided ends in .mfs. Can't seem to use WinMFS to restore this file, so I tried the MFS Live 1.4 boot CD. It got to 97.88% of the restore process before telling me "Premature end of backup data".

Can someone provide me with an image file for my TCD648250B that I can use WinMFS to restore?

Thanks.

Edit: I received an image. Thanks.


----------



## daycan

Hi, I'm looking for the UK_2.5.5 PVR10UK image for my series 1 TiVo. Mine is in an endless reboot cycle could someone PM me a link.

Thanks


----------



## Vast

Anyone have an image for a TCD652160 TiVoHD? Thanks!


----------



## cr33p

Anyone have an older DSR704 Image?

Thanks


----------



## brendafw

Anyone have an image for Toshiba RS-TX20? My hard drive died


----------



## zimmou

Does anybody happen to have an image for series3 model# TCD648250B that I can use Winmfs to restore. The other methods don't like me. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## graniteRich

After ten years, I have lost my backup for old faithful, any thoughts? Thank you


----------



## kdsnet3410

I was wondering if anyone had any information on how to get an image for a HDR212. I need an image that has already gone through the guided setup because my modem is fried. I just dug the unit out of my attic and would like to start messing around with it, for now just using the serial interface. If everything seems to work I will buy a TurboNET card for the tivo.


----------



## unitron

kdsnet3410 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any information on how to get an image for a HDR212. I need an image that has already gone through the guided setup because my modem is fried. I just dug the unit out of my attic and would like to start messing around with it, for now just using the serial interface. If everything seems to work I will buy a TurboNET card for the tivo.


Wouldn't it need to have been set up for your Zip Code and cable provider?

That, along with making sure that you are subscribed, is pretty much what guided setup is about.

If you get an image that's v3.0 of the software you can use the serial port to connect via an external modem, or you can use the serial port to connect to a computer's serial port and use its internal modem with the help of some freeware called pilotnet that was written to let Palm Pilot users use their computer's modems.

Of course without a subscription to the TiVo service, you'll be limited in what you can do with it.

I might have time to get you a 3.0 image in a couple of weeks.

If you still have the original hard drive with the original software on it, don't do anything to it yet, but go to mfslive.org and start reading and re-reading.


----------



## kdsnet3410

unitron said:


> Wouldn't it need to have been set up for your Zip Code and cable provider?
> 
> That, along with making sure that you are subscribed, is pretty much what guided setup is about.


That is true. Before I packed my TiVo in the attic I the drive quit working, so I dropped a small drive in it and imaged from an image I downloaded (dont remember the source, its been a few years now) The image has already went through the guided setup and I was allowed to at least record manually. I would get warnings about the service being expired, but I could still record manually, without the guide if I recall correctly.

I don't want to pay for TiVo service for this old unit, I just want to mess with it. I don't care about the programming; manually recording is sufficient for me. Preferably I would like to set it up to record from the AV in.


----------



## Pitt

Anyone know where I can get an image for a Hughes GXCEB0T? Mine recently suffered drive failure and I (stupidly) don't have a backup. I'd like to keep this thing working a while longer.


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone have the hybrid TiVo HD image which allows the non-XL units to utilize a 2 TB HDD?


----------



## radly

Wow, was brutal but FINALLY got my TCD648250B working again thanks to some notes in this and a few other forums. Thanks guys! I'm so making an image of my drive from now on in case this EVER happens again!


----------



## bandguy

Does anyone have a Toshiba SD-h400 image? I made a backup image before upgrading my drive but apparently my backup was corrupt. Tried the MakeTivoBootable and then sd-h400_unlock but I get:

crc mismatch len = 512
sector wrong in zone (69924864...)

I've been looking for an image for a few days now. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dwit

bandguy said:


> Does anyone have a Toshiba SD-h400 image? I made a backup image before upgrading my drive but apparently my backup was corrupt. Tried the MakeTivoBootable and then sd-h400_unlock but I get:
> 
> crc mismatch len = 512
> sector wrong in zone (69924864...)
> 
> I've been looking for an image for a few days now. Any help would be appreciated.


I've got a Winmfs tbk file for the sdh400. It's a file of about 176 MB.

Don't know how you folks are delivering these amongst yourselves. Suggestions?


----------



## Tivo_60

dwit said:


> I've got a Winmfs tbk file for the sdh400. It's a file of about 176 MB.
> 
> Don't know how you folks are delivering these amongst yourselves. Suggestions?


Easy, just upload to a file hosting site, like Megaupload, MediaFire, Rapidshare, etc.


----------



## dwit

Tivo_60 said:


> Easy, just upload to a file hosting site, like Megaupload, MediaFire, Rapidshare, etc.


Thanks. Guess I'll try one of those if I get a reply oe pm.


----------



## dwit

Tivo_60 said:


> Easy, just upload to a file hosting site, like Megaupload, MediaFire, Rapidshare, etc.


Ok. So how does that work. Do I just give someone the link address of the file(at ripidshare) and they are then able to download the file?

Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected]

I like 2shared.com because it's simple and there's built in administration where you can delete the file later.


----------



## jaquer

Well, this is a shot in the dark, but does anyone happen to have an image for an SIR-S4080R?

If I could stretch your generosity, a 6.4a image would be perfect.


----------



## exegesis48

Does anyone have an image for a TiVo HD?


----------



## cl001

I need the latest image of TCD652160. Thank you!


----------



## fleish

I've got a Phillips series 1 MN HDR31204 that's stuck booting to the severe error green screen of death & I can't find my old backups. If anyone has an image for it (or an HDR112 which I also have and while it will boot I can't get it to successfully complete a daily call - bombs out with the old 'failed while loading series' message) I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Chas94539

Like many others, I too am in need of an image for a TCD540040.

I'm pretty sure my hard disk died. Yesterday, when playing back a recorded show, the image would freeze for a couple of seconds every 30 or 40 seconds. If I replayed the same section again, the freezes would occur in a different location. It was frustrating to watch a show.

Today, the TIVO appeared to be dead. It was not outputting a image to the TV. It would not respond to the remote control, so I unplugged it. When I plugged it back in, the TIVO cannot get past the two screens that say "Powering up" and "It'll just be a few more moments". It alternates between those two screens every few minutes.

Bye... 
Charles


----------



## phirephoto

Anyone have any options for a Premiere? Tried to upgrade / copy the HD to a 2 TB, and now the original drive won't work - MFS tools says not a tivo drive, and plugging it into the TV, says Welcome, Please wait" for about 30 seconds, then reboots then repeats.


----------



## dwit

phirephoto said:


> Anyone have any options for a Premiere? Tried to upgrade / copy the HD to a 2 TB, and now the original drive won't work - MFS tools says not a tivo drive, and plugging it into the TV, says Welcome, Please wait" for about 30 seconds, then reboots then repeats.


Were you using winmfs to try to upgrade your drive? Sounds like the Tivo boot page may have been overwritten. This will prevent the Tivo from booting up. I don't know exactly what parts of winmfs may work on the Premiere, but it includes a fix when that happens with other Tivo units.

You might try the "restore boot page fix" in winmfs to see if it works. Check it out at mfslive.org.

You might also double check all your connections to the drive when installing it in the Tivo.


----------



## phirephoto

dwit said:


> Were you using winmfs to try to upgrade your drive? Sounds like the Tivo boot page may have been overwritten. This will prevent the Tivo from booting up. I don't know exactly what parts of winmfs may work on the Premiere, but it includes a fix when that happens with other Tivo units.
> 
> You might try the "restore boot page fix" in winmfs to see if it works. Check it out at mfslive.org.
> 
> You might also double check all your connections to the drive when installing it in the Tivo.


YOu mean fix bootpage? I did try that - both option 1 and 2.


----------



## Starque

UGH! I love my TiVo! Hard Drive failure. HR10-250. Thanks for your help!


----------



## unitron

fleish said:


> I've got a Phillips series 1 MN HDR31204 that's stuck booting to the severe error green screen of death & I can't find my old backups. If anyone has an image for it (or an HDR112 which I also have and while it will boot I can't get it to successfully complete a daily call - bombs out with the old 'failed while loading series' message) I'd greatly appreciate it.


Make a truncated backup of the 112 and restore it to a known good drive and try that in the 300.

Just don't use a Caviar Blue in an S1.


----------



## phirephoto

phirephoto said:


> YOu mean fix bootpage? I did try that - both option 1 and 2.


*bump*... Anyone ? Image for a Premiere or any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Anyone have any options for a Premiere? Tried to upgrade / copy the HD to a 2 TB, and now the original drive won't work - MFS tools says not a tivo drive, and plugging it into the TV, says Welcome, Please wait" for about 30 seconds, then reboots then repeats.


MFS Tools says not a TiVo drive?

Did you actually try to use the by now ancient MFS Tools, or do you mean MFS Live, or do you mean WinMFS?


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> MFS Tools says not a TiVo drive?
> 
> Did you actually try to use the by now ancient MFS Tools, or do you mean MFS Live, or do you mean WinMFS?


Sorry - WinMFS, and yes, it says not a Tivo drive. And Tivo says "Welcome, Please Wait" for 30 seconds or so, then reboots, then repeats.


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Sorry - WinMFS, and yes, it says not a Tivo drive. And Tivo says "Welcome, Please Wait" for 30 seconds or so, then reboots, then repeats.


What version of what operating system were you running WinMFS on when you tried to go from the original drive to the 2TB?

(I thought you needed to use the comer cd for that)

Was the 2TB new, blank, and unformatted?


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> What version of what operating system were you running WinMFS on when you tried to go from the original drive to the 2TB?
> 
> (I thought you needed to use the comer cd for that)
> 
> Was the 2TB new, blank, and unformatted?


Well, long story short - I initially tried the boot CD. I can't recall which one now, and tried to do the copy. No, the 2TB drive wasn't new blank and unformatted. (Unfortunately the instructions I found didn't say that was needed  ). The command gave an error, and at that point searching for solutions I cam across WinMFS. But I think at that point, it was too late. When I tried WinMFS, it then said Not a Tivo drive on the original Tivo drive, which now appears to be DOA. I contacted Tivo support, as the unit is still under Warranty but I have a feeling they may be able to determine I tried something like this and void my warranty. so I think my only option now is to somehow do a restore from a image of a Premiere, if I can find one, onto either the original drive or preferably, the 2 TB drive.


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Well, long story short - I initially tried the boot CD. I can't recall which one now, and tried to do the copy. No, the 2TB drive wasn't new blank and unformatted. (Unfortunately the instructions I found didn't say that was needed  ). The command gave an error, and at that point searching for solutions I cam across WinMFS. But I think at that point, it was too late. When I tried WinMFS, it then said Not a Tivo drive on the original Tivo drive, which now appears to be DOA. I contacted Tivo support, as the unit is still under Warranty but I have a feeling they may be able to determine I tried something like this and void my warranty. so I think my only option now is to somehow do a restore from a image of a Premiere, if I can find one, onto either the original drive or preferably, the 2 TB drive.


I was wondering if somehow part of the 2TB got written to the original TiVo drive instead of the other way around.

It sounds as though you didn't do nearly enough reading and research about the specifics of Premiere drive upgrading (as opposed to TiVo drive upgrading in general) before you tried it, and since I know next to nothing about Premiere-specific upgrading, someone who does might have to be the one to diagnose what you did wrong and what it caused to happen to the original drive.

Perhaps you could ask for an image (and instructions) at that "other" site that can't be mentioned here.


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> I was wondering if somehow part of the 2TB got written to the original TiVo drive instead of the other way around.
> 
> It sounds as though you didn't do nearly enough reading and research about the specifics of Premiere drive upgrading (as opposed to TiVo drive upgrading in general) before you tried it, and since I know next to nothing about Premiere-specific upgrading, someone who does might have to be the one to diagnose what you did wrong and what it caused to happen to the original drive.
> 
> Perhaps you could ask for an image (and instructions) at that "other" site that can't be mentioned here.


Does that site have in its name a part of the human body located in the middle of the leg?


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Does that site have in its name a part of the human body located in the middle of the leg?


No, the site to which you refer is often mentioned in advertisements appearing here.

If you will forgive the pun, they are, despite the name, a strong supported of this site.

However, if you can DEAL with searching Google's DATABASE, finding it shouldn't be too COMplicated.


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> No, the site to which you refer is often mentioned in advertisements appearing here.
> 
> If you will forgive the pun, they are, despite the name, a strong supported of this site.
> 
> However, if you can DEAL with searching Google's DATABASE, finding it shouldn't be too COMplicated.


Ok, thanks.. I just posted over there


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Ok, thanks.. I just posted over there


Good luck, I fear you're going to need it.

As for whether the 2TB had anything on it or not, WinMFS should have happily overwritten it with no problems provided you didn't make a mistake telling it which drive to copy to which drive. It's not impossible that Windows did something to screw up your TiVo drive before you and WinMFS had a chance to.


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Ok, thanks.. I just posted over there


I just thought of something, did you try to do this work on a GigaByte brand motherboard?


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> I just thought of something, did you try to do this work on a GigaByte brand motherboard?


Ummm.. it's a HP laptop. Windows 7. Well - ok, sorry, the first attempt was on a old desktop. Can't recall what brand. But the laptop I'm now using WinMFS tools on is a HP.

But regardless, I'm pretty confident the dirve is toast. It's under warranty so worst case, tivo will 'fix' it for $49, but I was hoping to get er done this weekend...


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Ummm.. it's a HP laptop. Windows 7. Well - ok, sorry, the first attempt was on a old desktop. Can't recall what brand. But the laptop I'm now using WinMFS tools on is a HP.
> 
> But regardless, I'm pretty confident the dirve is toast. It's under warranty so worst case, tivo will 'fix' it for $49, but I was hoping to get er done this weekend...


Reason I asked, GigaByte motherboards the past several years have a nasty habit of putting something called a Host Protected Area on hard drives that screws up a TiVo drive real good, and that might account for your original drive no longer being recognized.

If you have the MFS Live cd v1.4, you can boot from it and run

hdparm -N /dev/wherever your drive is attached (hda, hdab, hdc, hdd, sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, et cetera)

and it'll show if you've got an HPA or something like it, and if you do, it might be fixable.

Also, you can download the drive manufacturer's diagnostic software and burn a bootable cd of it and test the drive to see if, by co-incidence, it just happened to go bad while you were TiVo wrangling.

And, have you tried any of the kickstart procedures?

Also, that start screen and then reboot is sometimes a symptom of a good drive but a bad Tivo motherboard or power supply.


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> Reason I asked, GigaByte motherboards the past several years have a nasty habit of putting something called a Host Protected Area on hard drives that screws up a TiVo drive real good, and that might account for your original drive no longer being recognized.
> 
> If you have the MFS Live cd v1.4, you can boot from it and run
> 
> hdparm -N /dev/wherever your drive is attached (hda, hdab, hdc, hdd, sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, et cetera)
> 
> and it'll show if you've got an HPA or something like it, and if you do, it might be fixable.
> 
> Also, you can download the drive manufacturer's diagnostic software and burn a bootable cd of it and test the drive to see if, by co-incidence, it just happened to go bad while you were TiVo wrangling.
> 
> And, have you tried any of the kickstart procedures?
> 
> Also, that start screen and then reboot is sometimes a symptom of a good drive but a bad Tivo motherboard or power supply.


Ok, let me try that - I'm not sure what version of mfs tools I had, and murphys law, my burner crapped out on me so whatever version I had is what I'm stuck wth


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Ok, let me try that - I'm not sure what version of mfs tools I had, and murphys law, my burner crapped out on me so whatever version I had is what I'm stuck wth


MFS Tools is the predecessor to MFS Live, whereas WinMFS is not really a linear descedent (they can't use each other's backup files, for example).

If you actually have MFS Tools, and not MFS Live, it may be old enough that it can't handle drives over 137GB.

And it might not have hdparm, either.

Go to mfslive.org, download the .iso of MFS Live v1.4, copy to USB thumb drive or portable hard drive, find friend (or easily intimidated enemy), or neighborhood teen 'leet haxor with mad skilz, with burner.

Or PM me with name and mailing address, and I'll burn you a cd and mail it to you, but you won't get it 'til Monday at least.


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> Reason I asked, GigaByte motherboards the past several years have a nasty habit of putting something called a Host Protected Area on hard drives that screws up a TiVo drive real good, and that might account for your original drive no longer being recognized.
> 
> If you have the MFS Live cd v1.4, you can boot from it and run
> 
> hdparm -N /dev/wherever your drive is attached (hda, hdab, hdc, hdd, sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, et cetera)
> 
> and it'll show if you've got an HPA or something like it, and if you do, it might be fixable.
> 
> Also, you can download the drive manufacturer's diagnostic software and burn a bootable cd of it and test the drive to see if, by co-incidence, it just happened to go bad while you were TiVo wrangling.
> 
> And, have you tried any of the kickstart procedures?
> 
> Also, that start screen and then reboot is sometimes a symptom of a good drive but a bad Tivo motherboard or power supply.


Ok, got MFS Live booted, however I don't see my HD (But yes - it is seen by the computer since I accidentally booted to it).

I do see in shift page up it appears to be ata2 or ata2.00 but when I try ata2 or ata2.00 with the above command it says /dev/ata2: no such file or directory


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Ok, got MFS Live booted, however I don't see my HD (But yes - it is seen by the computer since I accidentally booted to it).
> 
> I do see in shift page up it appears to be ata2 or ata2.00 but when I try ata2 or ata2.00 with the above command it says /dev/ata2: no such file or directory


That ata is the ata in SATA or PATA, and refers more to the method of the controller talking to and controlling the drive than it does the particular port.

See if the stuff that flies past during boot that you have to go back up to read says anything about /dev/hda (device/hard drive a) or /dev/sda (device/SCSI, or, nowadays SATA, or USB, basically anything that's not PATA).

Probably best at this point to only have the cd drive booting MFS Live and the original TiVo drive attached to the computer.

Then you can do

fdisk -l

(that's a lowercase "L", not an uppercase "i")

That should give you an idea of what the OS loaded into memory by the cd is calling your hard drive.

If fdisk -l seems to choke, it might be because it encounteres the CD-ROM/DVD drive first, which means that it's hooked up as /dev/hda or as /dev/sda.

If so, do

fdisk -l /dev/sda

If that doesn't work, do

fdisk -l /dev/sdb

if necessary

fdisk -l /dev/sdc

and

fdisk -l /dev/sdd

Then, once you have the right thing to call it (I'm going to use /dev/sda from here on out to illustrate)

do

pdisk -l /dev/sda

to see if any TiVo partitions are found on the drive.

Then do

hdparm -N /dev/sda

and make sure it reports all of the drive's size, etc.

Then tell us what you've learnerd.


----------



## phirephoto

Damn you murphy and your law.. Now the CD boots, and after the prompt screen of which option to boot to, after the default, I can read the screen says something with Probing, then screen goes blank 

Selecting boot option 3 - text mode says
Kernel Panic - not syncing - Fatal exception in interrupt


----------



## phirephoto

ok - sounds like bad memory. Phew. Ok.. drive is SDA. Not sure how much you need.. But rfdisk -l it does report a 320 gb hard drive, /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table. pdisk -l whos 14 partitions.. Apple, Bootstrap 1, kernel 1, root 1, bootstrap 2, kernel 2, root 2, linux swap, /var, mfs app region, mfs media region, mfs app region 2, mfs media region 2, and sqlite.
hdparm -N says max sectors 625142448/625142448 HPA is disabled.


----------



## phirephoto

PS (and thanks again for all your help  ) I don't recall the pause button kickstart trick working, but I'll try it again.


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Damn you murphy and your law.. Now the CD boots, and after the prompt screen of which option to boot to, after the default, I can read the screen says something with Probing, then screen goes blank
> 
> Selecting boot option 3 - text mode says
> Kernel Panic - not syncing - Fatal exception in interrupt


There's a school of thought that says that Murphy was an optomist.

Perhaps the computer being used is going bad.

Or maybe not, I've had that and other "Live" cd's (the kind that load an OS into memory) go wonky during booting a time or three.

Usually just turning it off and letting it set for 10 to 30 minutes and trying again is successful. If it's a desktop computer you can, after turning it off and pulling the AC cord, unplug the other internal cords and cables and then plug them back in, being sure that they are firmly and properly seated, then hook the AC back up and try again.

If it's a laptop, maybe disassembly and reassembly isn't the way to go.

If you're using USB connections and adapters double check them for good solid connections.


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> ok - sounds like bad memory. Phew. Ok.. drive is SDA. Not sure how much you need.. But rfdisk -l it does report a 320 gb hard drive, /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table. pdisk -l whos 14 partitions.. Apple, Bootstrap 1, kernel 1, root 1, bootstrap 2, kernel 2, root 2, linux swap, /var, mfs app region, mfs media region, mfs app region 2, mfs media region 2, and sqlite.
> hdparm -N says max sectors 625142448/625142448 HPA is disabled.


If hdparm says HPA is disabled, then I think, but am not sure, that that means that there is one, and that the Live cd from which you booted temporarily disabled it.

If you still have it booted up, or can get it to again, do

mfsinfo /dev/sda

and let us know what it says.


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> If hdparm says HPA is disabled, then I think, but am not sure, that that means that there is one, and that the Live cd from which you booted temporarily disabled it.
> 
> If you still have it booted up, or can get it to again, do
> 
> mfsinfo /dev/sda
> 
> and let us know what it says.


I unhooked it to try the kickstart options, no go - don't get the flickering lights.

mfsinfo /dev/sda says Unknown MFS partition device /dev/sda11


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> I unhooked it to try the kickstart options, no go - don't get the flickering lights.
> 
> mfsinfo /dev/sda says Unknown MFS partition device /dev/sda11


Getting one to kickstart can be tricky, and apparently the timing and technique vary from Series to Series, if not model to model.

There are some post on this site somewhere, both recent and older, about how to kickstart what, but my eyes are glazing over here on the east coast.

Also I'm starting to get in a little over my head, having never actually worked with anything newer than S2 dual tuner drives. For instance that SQL partition is apparently new.

Usually if mfsinfo reports a problem (in my experiences with borked drives), it complains about the first MFS partition, partition 10, or it say something about checksum failure.

You may need to seek out the real gurus around here for further guidance.

hdparm has a lot of available options, most of which sound like they do really scary things and should be carefully avoided.

On drives that I was going to overwrite anyway, I have used a variation of

hdparm -N

to permanently disable the HPA, but I hesitate to reveal it here, at least yet, until we've heard from people who actually know about Premiere/Series 4 platform drives.

The last thing I want is to help you screw things up further.

Let me look back through some other threads on this site tomorrow and see if I can come up with any clues or knowledgable people to bug for answers.


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> Getting one to kickstart can be tricky, and apparently the timing and technique vary from Series to Series, if not model to model.
> 
> There are some post on this site somewhere, both recent and older, about how to kickstart what, but my eyes are glazing over here on the east coast.
> 
> Also I'm starting to get in a little over my head, having never actually worked with anything newer than S2 dual tuner drives. For instance that SQL partition is apparently new.
> 
> Usually if mfsinfo reports a problem (in my experiences with borked drives), it complains about the first MFS partition, partition 10, or it say something about checksum failure.
> 
> You may need to seek out the real gurus around here for further guidance.
> 
> hdparm has a lot of available options, most of which sound like they do really scary things and should be carefully avoided.
> 
> On drives that I was going to overwrite anyway, I have used a variation of
> 
> hdparm -N
> 
> to permanently disable the HPA, but I hesitate to reveal it here, at least yet, until we've heard from people who actually know about Premiere/Series 4 platform drives.
> 
> The last thing I want is to help you screw things up further.
> 
> Let me look back through some other threads on this site tomorrow and see if I can come up with any clues or knowledgable people to bug for answers.


It could be the gigabit issue.

I have a laptop I can try from, but on the laptop, I'd have to use SATA to USB. Will the MFS Live recognize that (install all the proper drivers and such?

Also maybe I'm not understanding "Graphical mode" - I select that and still get a command prompt CLI type interface?


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> It could be the gigabit issue.
> 
> I have a laptop I can try from, but on the laptop, I'd have to use SATA to USB. Will the MFS Live recognize that (install all the proper drivers and such?
> 
> Also maybe I'm not understanding "Graphical mode" - I select that and still get a command prompt CLI type interface?


Haven't yet had time today to look any further into your problem, but as for the graphical mode on the MFS Live cd boot options, I think that lets it use "pictures" of numbers, letters, and symbols instead of what the computer itself has built into its BIOS chip, which can be pretty 1981-ish clunky looking.

Are you saying that the desktop PC you first tried on definitely has a GigaByte brand motherboard?


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> Haven't yet had time today to look any further into your problem, but as for the graphical mode on the MFS Live cd boot options, I think that lets it use "pictures" of numbers, letters, and symbols instead of what the computer itself has built into its BIOS chip, which can be pretty 1981-ish clunky looking.
> 
> Are you saying that the desktop PC you first tried on definitely has a GigaByte brand motherboard?


Oh - I get it... Not a GUI. 

I'll see if I can see the motherboard. No, not 100% sure it's a gigabit MoBo. I want to say it's an HP or Compaq computer, but can't recall what model. I'll see if I can find out tonight.

Thanks again for all your help. If you ever make it to Fremont, CA, drinks on me


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Oh - I get it... Not a GUI.
> 
> I'll see if I can see the motherboard. No, not 100% sure it's a gigabit MoBo. I want to say it's an HP or Compaq computer, but can't recall what model. I'll see if I can find out tonight.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help. If you ever make it to Fremont, CA, drinks on me


Don't know if I can wait that long for a drink in this heat, but I appreciate the thought (and I'll start calculating how long a straw I'd need to reach from here in NC to there).

A "name-brand" computer isn't likely to have a GigaByte board, but since they tend to do all sorts of other secret proprietary stuff*, who knows what might have happened.

*A few years ago, Dell had machines with what looked like ATX power supplies with what looked like ATX power supply plugs and motherboards with what looked like ATX power supply sockets. People who replace their power supplies with non-Dell units soon discovered that they didn't put the same voltages on the same pins. (Not sure if they followed the same color code for the wires as everyone else or not)

Once upon a time, Compaq computers had "secret" hidden partitons on the hard drive with recovery files or part of the BIOS or something that required booting with a special floppy if you needed to access it to fix something, but I'm pretty sure they didn't have the motherboards set up to automatically create one of those partitions on any hard drive that happened to be connected to it later.


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> Don't know if I can wait that long for a drink in this heat, but I appreciate the thought (and I'll start calculating how long a straw I'd need to reach from here in NC to there).
> 
> A "name-brand" computer isn't likely to have a GigaByte board, but since they tend to do all sorts of other secret proprietary stuff*, who knows what might have happened.
> 
> *A few years ago, Dell had machines with what looked like ATX power supplies with what looked like ATX power supply plugs and motherboards with what looked like ATX power supply sockets. People who replace their power supplies with non-Dell units soon discovered that they didn't put the same voltages on the same pins. (Not sure if they followed the same color code for the wires as everyone else or not)
> 
> Once upon a time, Compaq computers had "secret" hidden partitons on the hard drive with recovery files or part of the BIOS or something that required booting with a special floppy if you needed to access it to fix something, but I'm pretty sure they didn't have the motherboards set up to automatically create one of those partitions on any hard drive that happened to be connected to it later.


It's a HP. doesn't appear to be a gigabyte board.


----------



## phirephoto

phirephoto said:


> It's a HP. doesn't appear to be a gigabyte board.


Hate to bump my own post, but .. bump 

Anyone have any suggestions or even better, an image for a Premiere? Payday is next Friday, and at that point, I'll have to bite the bullet and sent it to Tivo for repair (assuming they will cover it), but would like to avoid paying the $50 if possible...

Going through withdrawls.

And then I'm back at square one. I'll be afraid to try to do the upgrade again.

Thanks


----------



## dwit

phirephoto said:


> Hate to bump my own post, but .. bump
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions or even better, an image for a Premiere? Payday is next Friday, and at that point, I'll have to bite the bullet and sent it to Tivo for repair (assuming they will cover it), but would like to avoid paying the $50 if possible...
> 
> Going through withdrawls.
> 
> And then I'm back at square one. I'll be afraid to try to do the upgrade again.
> 
> Thanks


In fact, what method *did *you use to attempt the upgrade, initially?


----------



## phirephoto

dwit said:


> In fact, what method *did *you use to attempt the upgrade, initially?


Apparently as I found out, a older version of MFSTools.


----------



## dwit

phirephoto said:


> Apparently as I found out, a older version of MFSTools.


Just so you, and others know, and as far as I know, at this time, there is only one tool that has been demonstrated to successfully upgrade the Premiere drive to 2TB; Comer's JMFS program, outlined in the *Premiere Upgrade Thread*.

I don't believe any other methods have been demonstrated to work. Although with Comer's JMFS "procedure", the Supersize step was done initially with the WinMfs program, but that is no longer necessary now.


----------



## phirephoto

dwit said:


> Just so you, and others know, and as far as I know, at this time, there is only one tool that has been demonstrated to successfully upgrade the Premiere drive to 2TB; Comer's JMFS program, outlined in the *Premiere Upgrade Thread*.
> 
> I don't believe any other methods have been demonstrated to work. Although with Comer's JMFS "procedure", the Supersize step was done initially with the WinMfs program, but that is no longer necessary now.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.. Problem is now I've got basically a DOA Premiere  so hoping someone can help out with an image.


----------



## retiredqwest

phirephoto said:


> Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.. Problem is now I've got basically a DOA Premiere  so hoping someone can help out with an image.


Amazing what one can find in the Winmfs Forums:

Not a Tivo Drive in Premiere
WinMFS Beta Release Support
Post a reply
2 posts  Page 1 of 1
Not a Tivo Drive in Premiere

Postby tenadam5 » Sun May 15, 2011 8:11 am
When trying to copy one good Premiere drive to a new drive for my other premiere (the original drive died) i accidentally selected fix bootpage and chose option one for my good drive. Now I can not get it to be recognized as a Tivo drive and my Tivo just starts up, all lights flash and it restarts never getting past the hello screen.

Any help for the beginner would be appreciated.

tenadam5

Posts: 1
Joined: Sat May 14, 2011 10:45 am

Top
Re: Not a Tivo Drive in Premiere

Postby spike » Tue May 24, 2011 11:18 am
Try fix bootpage option2

http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1769


----------



## dwit

retiredqwest said:


> Amazing what one can find in the Winmfs Forums:
> 
> Not a Tivo Drive in Premiere
> WinMFS Beta Release Support
> Post a reply
> 2 posts • Page 1 of 1
> Not a Tivo Drive in Premiere
> 
> Postby tenadam5 » Sun May 15, 2011 8:11 am
> When trying to copy one good Premiere drive to a new drive for my other premiere (the original drive died) i accidentally selected fix bootpage and chose option one for my good drive. Now I can not get it to be recognized as a Tivo drive and my Tivo just starts up, all lights flash and it restarts never getting past the hello screen.
> 
> Any help for the beginner would be appreciated.
> 
> tenadam5
> 
> Posts: 1
> Joined: Sat May 14, 2011 10:45 am
> 
> Top
> Re: Not a Tivo Drive in Premiere
> 
> Postby spike » Tue May 24, 2011 11:18 am
> Try fix bootpage option2
> 
> http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1769


The "Fix Bootpage" possibility(both options) was suggested and tried here also, but apparently, was not successful.


----------



## phirephoto

retiredqwest said:


> Amazing what one can find in the Winmfs Forums:
> <SNIP>
> Postby spike » Tue May 24, 2011 11:18 am
> Try fix bootpage option2
> 
> http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1769


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8552922#post8552922

Me: "Yes, I tried both fix bootpage option 1 and option 2."


----------



## phirephoto

dwit said:


> The "Fix Bootpage" possibility(both options) was suggested and tried here also, but apparently, was not successful.


Just maybe for clarification - I tried boopage option 1. Then tried reloading mfs tools, it still said not a Tivo drive. tried bootpage option 2, then still Not a tivo drive.

Should I perhaps try fix bootpage, then try booting up the tivo? Or if I do the bootpage and it works, should it then say it's a Tivo drive?


----------



## dwit

phirephoto said:


> Just maybe for clarification - I tried boopage option 1. Then tried reloading mfs tools, it still said not a Tivo drive. tried bootpage option 2, then still Not a tivo drive.
> 
> Should I perhaps try fix bootpage, then try booting up the tivo? Or if I do the bootpage and it works, should it then say it's a Tivo drive?


Of course the Premiere was not sold when winmfs was developed. I think when/if WinMfs works on the Premiere it's more of "just a coincidence". I think the Premiere drive/software presents some different challenges for winmfs, and maybe some of the other mfs tools at this time.

For instance, I don't think you can make a truncated back up image of the Premiere like you can of the other previous "series" of Tivos. For now, an "image" for the Premiere is the contents of the entire drive. So when you ask for "an image for the Premiere", you basically have to acquire another actual Premiere hard drive to copy with the Jmfs program(with the option to expand), or possibly other drive cloning software(no expanding, just bit for bit copying).

But as far as what you should have done with the "fix boot page", I think it is probably a matter of trying all possible avenues. If the first didn't work, try another, an so on. So maybe even though winmfs did not recognize the Premiere drive as a "Tivo", I still would have tried to see if it would boot up, mavbe.

Granted, the probability may be very small that an operation is performed correctly on a drive it did not even recognize.

I really can't claim to know a lot about any of these "tools", except how to use them, as prescribed, with the Tivo drives they are made to work on.


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> Just maybe for clarification - I tried boopage option 1. Then tried reloading mfs tools, it still said not a Tivo drive. tried bootpage option 2, then still Not a tivo drive.
> 
> Should I perhaps try fix bootpage, then try booting up the tivo? Or if I do the bootpage and it works, should it then say it's a Tivo drive?


Exactly how did you get MFS Tools to say 'not a TiVo drive'?

And are we really talking about the MFS Tools that's command line based, older than the also command line based MFS Live, and older than WinMFS, which is a Graphical User Interface program that you install and run on a computer running Windows and can only run if Windows is already running?

Make sure that the computer you use is running XP with Service Pack 2 or 3 installed.

Hook up just the original TiVo drive, in addition to the drive with Windows on it.

Boot into Windows XP.

Run WinMFS.

Click on Fix Bootpage, choose option 1.

Exit WinMFS, shut down computer.

Return drive to Premiere.

See if it boots.

If not, power cycle it and see if you can get Kickstart to run.

If not, return drive to computer and do Fix Bootpage, option 2.

Return drive to Premiere.

See if it boots.

If not, power cycle and see if you can get Kickstart to run.

Somewhere around here there's a writeup on how to get into Kickstart on the various models.


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> Exactly how did you get MFS Tools to say 'not a TiVo drive'?
> 
> And are we really talking about the MFS Tools that's command line based, older than the also command line based MFS Live, and older than WinMFS, which is a Graphical User Interface program that you install and run on a computer running Windows and can only run if Windows is already running?
> 
> Make sure that the computer you use is running XP with Service Pack 2 or 3 installed.
> 
> Hook up just the original TiVo drive, in addition to the drive with Windows on it.
> 
> Boot into Windows XP.
> 
> Run WinMFS.
> 
> Click on Fix Bootpage, choose option 1.
> 
> Exit WinMFS, shut down computer.
> 
> Return drive to Premiere.
> 
> See if it boots.
> 
> If not, power cycle it and see if you can get Kickstart to run.
> 
> If not, return drive to computer and do Fix Bootpage, option 2.
> 
> Return drive to Premiere.
> 
> See if it boots.
> 
> If not, power cycle and see if you can get Kickstart to run.
> 
> Somewhere around here there's a writeup on how to get into Kickstart on the various models.


Ok, sorry for the confusion, it was WinMFS that said Not A Tivo Drive.

Computers I have are Windows 7 and XP SP3 (or whatever the latest SP is).

I'll try the above and see if that works.. 

Thanks!


----------



## retiredqwest

http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1500

is the thread in which Comer and Spike discuss the existing tools and how Comer modified them to end up with JMFS.

IOW, Winmfs does not work on a TP. YES, you can mount the TP drive, and when you run msinfo it reports the 'not a Tivo drive'.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?p=5643823&postcount=2

is a message about the Kickstart function built into all Tivo's.

I would try KS 52 the emergency reinstall of the software and see what happens.

As far as someone sending you an image..... ain't gonna happen. There aren't any tools to make and or restore an image on the TP.

But, I welcome anyone to PROVE me wrong.


----------



## phirephoto

retiredqwest said:


> http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1500
> 
> is the thread in which Comer and Spike discuss the existing tools and how Comer modified them to end up with JMFS.
> 
> IOW, Winmfs does not work on a TP. YES, you can mount the TP drive, and when you run msinfo it reports the 'not a Tivo drive'.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?p=5643823&postcount=2
> 
> is a message about the Kickstart function built into all Tivo's.
> 
> I would try KS 52 the emergency reinstall of the software and see what happens.
> 
> As far as someone sending you an image..... ain't gonna happen. There aren't any tools to make and or restore an image on the TP.
> 
> But, I welcome anyone to PROVE me wrong.


I tried the KS - not getting anything. The procedure for the Premiere says - going from memory - green and orange lights should flicker - I don't get that. I don't recall what I DO get, but not that. I did however try Pause - 52 at various times, and never saw any results. I'll try again tonight and I can jot down what the lights do, but I don't see green and orange flickering. If I remember, when it comes on, all lights come on, then that's it - then 30 seconds or so later it reboots.

I'm guessing the kickstart is from the hard drive, so if the hard drive is indeed fubar, kickstart won't work?


----------



## phirephoto

phirephoto said:


> I tried the KS - not getting anything. The procedure for the Premiere says - going from memory - green and orange lights should flicker - I don't get that. I don't recall what I DO get, but not that. I did however try Pause - 52 at various times, and never saw any results. I'll try again tonight and I can jot down what the lights do, but I don't see green and orange flickering. If I remember, when it comes on, all lights come on, then that's it - then 30 seconds or so later it reboots.
> 
> I'm guessing the kickstart is from the hard drive, so if the hard drive is indeed fubar, kickstart won't work?


Ok, tried fix bootpage 1, plug drive back into Tivo, no go. Bootpage 2, drive back into tivo, no go. Light status: All lights come on for a second, then go off, then just green stays on.. 20 or so seconds later, reboot. Tried hitting pause 52 at all possible times, no go.


----------



## phirephoto

retiredqwest said:


> http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1500As far as someone sending you an image..... ain't gonna happen. There aren't any tools to make and or restore an image on the TP.
> 
> But, I welcome anyone to PROVE me wrong.


You don't need tools to backup / restore a Tivo Premiere image - you need tools to create a hard drive image. I'm not a expert by any means of imaging (I work with Ghost imaging at work), but some of my coworkers are, and I guarantee you - I (they) can clone any drive. Doesn't matter what's on the drive, you're creating a byte for byte copy of the drive.


----------



## unitron

phirephoto said:


> You don't need tools to backup / restore a Tivo Premiere image - you need tools to create a hard drive image. I'm not a expert by any means of imaging (I work with Ghost imaging at work), but some of my coworkers are, and I guarantee you - I (they) can clone any drive. Doesn't matter what's on the drive, you're creating a byte for byte copy of the drive.


And that's not what retiredqwest was talking about.

What you're talking about, any of us could do with dd or dd_rescue and another hard drive of the same size. What you're talking about will produce something as large as the Premiere's stock hard drive. Files that big aren't sent over the internet from residence to residence, they're carried on a truck.

retiredqwest was talking about a compressed image such as can currently be made for S1 - S3 TiVos, images that can then be restored to drives of varying sizes.

However, in your situation, a clone of a virgin Premiere drive may be what you need, if only to see if your Premiere's motherboard has gone bad.

Do you know anybody else with a Premiere and a sense of adventure/foolish disregard for consequences?

It would be interesting to see what happens if your present drive is placed in another Premiere.

Do not, however, place anyone else's stock drive in your Premiere, for fear of corruption.

Anybody know if the Premiere has one of those easily dislodged front panel cables?


----------



## phirephoto

unitron said:


> And that's not what retiredqwest was talking about.
> 
> What you're talking about, any of us could do with dd or dd_rescue and another hard drive of the same size. What you're talking about will produce something as large as the Premiere's stock hard drive. Files that big aren't sent over the internet from residence to residence, they're carried on a truck.
> 
> retiredqwest was talking about a compressed image such as can currently be made for S1 - S3 TiVos, images that can then be restored to drives of varying sizes.
> 
> However, in your situation, a clone of a virgin Premiere drive may be what you need, if only to see if your Premiere's motherboard has gone bad.
> 
> Do you know anybody else with a Premiere and a sense of adventure/foolish disregard for consequences?
> 
> It would be interesting to see what happens if your present drive is placed in another Premiere.
> 
> Do not, however, place anyone else's stock drive in your Premiere, for fear of corruption.
> 
> Anybody know if the Premiere has one of those easily dislodged front panel cables?


I've e-mailed 400+ MB files before. Sure, it's not fun, but pretty easy especially with Comcast / high speed broadband 
Unfortunately, no, I don't know anyone else with a Premiere. I'm pretty confident though the drive 'died' because of what I tried. So at this point, I'm going with dvrupgrade.com and sending them my 2 TB hard drive to be imaged for the premiere.

When you say don't put anyone elses drive in my premiere for fear of corruption - you mean it would corrupt their drive, right? Why would I care?


----------



## SlipperyPete

Anyone still around that might be able to help me out with a TCD649080 image? Appears as though my disk has literally turned to dust, or more like sand...if you shake it, it now sounds like an etch-a-sketch.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ggieseke

SlipperyPete said:


> Anyone still around that might be able to help me out with a TCD649080 image? Appears as though my disk has literally turned to dust, or more like sand...if you shake it, it now sounds like an etch-a-sketch.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


PM sent. Must have been a Maxtor drive.


----------



## dwit

ggieseke said:


> PM sent. Must have been a Maxtor drive.


My guess is that by the time s2dt came out, Tivo had switched to using WD, only or mainly.

My 649080 drive is a WD.


----------



## SlipperyPete

ggieseke said:


> PM sent. Must have been a Maxtor drive.


Thank you so much, that did the trick. It was actually a WD, just trying to decide if it's worth the cost to send it back or more fun to take it apart.


----------



## ggieseke

SlipperyPete said:


> Thank you so much, that did the trick. It was actually a WD, just trying to decide if it's worth the cost to send it back or more fun to take it apart.


If it's still under warranty WD pays the shipping both ways. You will probably get a much bigger drive too.


----------



## sneitzke

I need an image for a TCD24004A 
Thanks


----------



## sneitzke

Need 5 posts


----------



## sneitzke

Need 4 posts


----------



## sneitzke

Need 2 posts


----------



## sneitzke

Need 1 post


----------



## section128drunk

Need a stock TCD652160 image for my dead series 3 lifetime unit, I have used instantcake in the past, but without a desktop with sata drives, that is no longer an option.. looking for a backup image I can use with winmfs and my usb to sata adapter on my laptop ..
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## j123

I need 6.4x images for the HR10-250 and HDVR2. These have been sitting for a long time since I bought them. Neither has 6.4x.


----------



## GerryinNV

My hard drives have crashed on my S1 Philips hdr31203 Tivo and I need an image. Any idea where I might find one? Many thanks.


----------



## r3nh03k

Greetings all,

I have a Tivo HD TCD652160 that I had upgraded only a few months ago using the "recommended" WD10EVDS. Now the drive motor spins up like a rheumatic man getting out of bed, and no amount of patience will get data off the drive now. The nice man at WD is willing to exchange the drive, but I am not getting my data back.

This leaves me without a runnable image for my Tivo. If anyone could help me out with an image, I would deeply appreciate it.

Oh, and clearly I will not be using the replacement WD * EVDS drive in my Tivo. Whodathunk WD was making such large RAIDs? ;-)


----------



## section128drunk

section128drunk said:


> Need a stock TCD652160 image for my dead series 3 lifetime unit, I have used instantcake in the past, but without a desktop with sata drives, that is no longer an option.. looking for a backup image I can use with winmfs and my usb to sata adapter on my laptop ..
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


my problemm ended up being the usb to sata cable, plugged it directly into the computer instead of the usb hub and

ONLY had winmfs running and I got a good read/write to get the unit working again


----------



## mellenfan

Looking for a 2Tb image for a tcd648250b and Tivo Premiere XL. PM if you have one. Thanks!


----------



## t1v0backdoor

Trying to get an old sd-h400 running for my gf. Having trouble finding an image. Any help appreciated.


----------



## bajabingo

im in serious need of a stock TCD652160 image ive been working on this for hours now i saw the sun go down and the sun come back up. my tivo hdd drive died and i dont have a backup .... please help me out if anyone can help me out i promise to help 50 more people that have my issue 
in desperate need thanks


----------



## uFu

Same as above. Looking for a TCD652160 image. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

r3nh03k said:


> This leaves me without a runnable image for my Tivo. If anyone could help me out with an image, I would deeply appreciate it.


 What did you do with the original hard drive?


----------



## Slope

Looking for an image for a 540 Series2. Any ideas?


----------



## billjump

I have lifetime subscriptions on
a
Tivo HD
TCD652160
and a 
Tivo Premiere
TCD746320

That I need images to replace their defective hard drives. Just Don't know where to get them.


----------



## spinnaker

Does anyone have a current link to an image for Direct TV Hughes HDVR2?


----------



## ckent701

I have a lifetime subscription on a Tivo HD TCD652160 with a bad hdd. Could someone please pm me with a way to get an image for my Tivo (link, ftp, ???).


I tried using dd rescue with no luck. Over 900 errors and GSOD reboot loop on new hard drive after copying bad image from the original hdd. Would a kickstart 52 have any effect on the new hdd? Do I need to run wdidle on the new drive (500GB WD Cavier Green)?

I don't care about the recorded shows on my old hdd.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C023M

I'm looking for an image for a TCD24008A.

The other images I have used have not let me use my USB/Ethernet adapter. If anyone has an image that will let me get connected I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lpwcomp

I assume then that you have no phone line.

Those must be really old images.


----------



## unitron

C023M said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD24008A.
> 
> The other images I have used have not let me use my USB/Ethernet adapter. If anyone has an image that will let me get connected I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Assuming that what's needed is the most recent version of the software for that model, I may have what you need. I've used it successfully with a Netgear FA120. Email me and let me know if you need the MFS Live v1.4 version or the WinMFS version.

What brand and model of adapter are you trying to use.

If you're getting a successful restore that just won't use your adapter what follows doesn't apply.

If you aren't getting a successful restore, it might apply. Either way, I leave it here for the enlightenment of future readers.

It occurs to me that the problem you are having might be related to the stock drive in that model being a Maxtor 80GB that's a few sectors bigger than the 80GB WD TiVo used in later models, which means you'll need to restore to either something as big as that original Maxtor or larger, unless perhaps you specify a smaller than original swap partition size, in which case you'll need to use the MFS Live cd v1.4.


----------



## unitron

Slope said:


> Looking for an image for a 540 Series2. Any ideas?


Email me if you didn't get my email.


----------



## cmayo

Anyone able to point me to a TCD652160 Tivo HD image?


----------



## mjsmith3

Hi, I'm looking for an image for my TCD648250B. I had upgraded a few years ago by pairing with a Hitachi 1TB drive, and now the stock drive has failed and I'd like to just put an image on the 1TB drive and use as a single drive. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mrfirley

Does anyone have or know where I can get a winMFS image for TCD648250B? Thanks in advance.


----------



## clendaniel

Got a desperate call from my parents last evening...looks like the drive in their HR10-250 has finally bit the dust. Trying to help them out and get it back up and running, anyone have an image for it or know where I can source one??

--Ian


----------



## TSWired

A power outage has finally done in my Series 3, upon powering up it now just clicks, then eventually stops trying and sits with all the front lights lit and the TiVo logo on the front panel.

Last Christmas I picked up a new 1 TB drive to instal but never got arround to doing it.

Can anyone pointe me to an image for the original Series 3 (250 gig) TCD648250B I believe. I transfered my original lifetime service to it and hate to let it go.

Thanks


----------



## The Lou Show

Hello!

My friend gave me an old HR 10-250. C & D put it in a loop for days. I'd like to try to reimage the HD, a WD2500. 

I'd send PM to some select few here, and I became a member in order to do so, but I am so new that all I can do is post here.

So . . . I seek to fix the hard drive for a HR 10-250. 

Please respond.

Lou


----------



## Gregavi

I'm looking for an image for a Sony SVR 2000. I have an image for the Philips HDR312 if anyone needs it. PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## ss_sea_ya

spinnaker said:


> Does anyone have a current link to an image for Direct TV Hughes HDVR2?


Ditto here.


----------



## unitron

Gregavi said:


> I'm looking for an image for a Sony SVR 2000. I have an image for the Philips HDR312 if anyone needs it. PM me.
> 
> Thanks.


Go to post #14 of this thread for the Sony image

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

Email me the link that'll let me download the Philips image.
(I'm running out of PM space)


----------



## Gregavi

unitron said:


> Email me the link that'll let me download the Philips image.


Give me your email address and I will "wetransfer" it to you. (www.wetransfer.com)


----------



## finnwake

It appears that after 8 years, the HD on my HVDR2 has died. It's stuck at "Welcome Powering up" screen. Does anyone have an image for the HDVR2 so that I can revive the machine. My wife thanks you in advance.


----------



## RedBowtie03

Looking for an image for a Tivo HD TCD652160. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## oscarq

I am in need of the image for Series 2 Dual Tuner TCD649080. I have lifetime service on the unit and my hard drive just died. Please help.


----------



## ggieseke

oscarq said:


> I am in need of the image for Series 2 Dual Tuner TCD649080. I have lifetime service on the unit and my hard drive just died. Please help.


I sent you a PM with a link to an image.


----------



## joey3002

Looking for an image for a Tivo HD TCD652160... huge props in advance if you could help me out.

thanks


----------



## xun1234

My Tivo HD TCD652160 died after a power black out. It just keep rebooting itself. I took the hard drive out, I can't even read the hard drive on a pc. I need a TCD652160 image to swap hard drive. Can anyone point me to a free image download site? Thanks in advance.


----------



## unitron

xun1234 said:


> My Tivo HD TCD652160 died after a power black out. It just keep rebooting itself. I took the hard drive out, I can't even read the hard drive on a pc. I need a TCD652160 image to swap hard drive. Can anyone point me to a free image download site? Thanks in advance.


When you say you can't read it on a pc, do you mean that the drive doesn't even show up in the BIOS/CMOS screen before any operating system is loaded, or that you can't see any of the contents trying to look at it in Windows?


----------



## bwiencek

Needing an image for an old RCA DVR40

Please PM me with where I can find one. :up:


----------



## rwrockin

I also need the image for my Tivo TCD649080. The hard disk failed and is clicking, so I'm unable to use other recovery options. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

rwrockin said:


> I also need the image for my Tivo TCD649080. The hard disk failed and is clicking, so I'm unable to use other recovery options. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dbenrosen

The hard drive in my series 3 has a lot of problems and I have tried to recover it using a number of methods, to no avail. I could really use an image for my TiVo TCD648250B. Thanks!

I found an image by searching for a torrent. It is a backup of a virgin TCD648250B.


----------



## lpwcomp

Question,

Can a WinMFS truncated backup of a configured(CC pairing, SPs, etc) TiVo be used to create a new drive that can be installed in a different, same model TiVo? I mean, will it come up at least far enough so that a C&DE can be performed?


----------



## unitron

lpwcomp said:


> Question,
> 
> Can a WinMFS truncated backup of a configured(CC pairing, SPs, etc) TiVo be used to create a new drive that can be installed in a different, same model TiVo? I mean, will it come up at least far enough so that a C&DE can be performed?


It should boot and throw you an error 51, which means it expects to be in that model TiVo, but one with a different TiVo Service Number, or maybe it's the other way around, the motherboard expects a hard drive that's set up to work with its TSN.

Either way, it'll give you the error message and tell you it needs to spend some time fixing it.

After it does that I'm pretty sure it'll dump you at the start of Guided Setup.

All of your presets, like Season Passes, Thumbs, Cable Card pairings, etc., will likely be gone, just as if you had done a clear and delete everything.

Since you're working from a truncated backup, you don't have any recorded shows to save, but just for completeness, if one swaps hard drives from one TiVo to another of the same model, one will get the error 51, and at the end of the process the recordings, which were tied to the TSN of the unit from which the drive was removed, will not be availible to watch on the unit into which the drive was placed.


----------



## ggieseke

lpwcomp said:


> Question,
> 
> Can a WinMFS truncated backup of a configured(CC pairing, SPs, etc) TiVo be used to create a new drive that can be installed in a different, same model TiVo? I mean, will it come up at least far enough so that a C&DE can be performed?


Yes. You will get error 51 until you C&DE.


----------



## bobharp

Could I get a PM on where I can find an image for my TCD648250B?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## magnus

bobharp said:


> Could I get a PM on where I can find an image for my TCD648250B?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM Sent


----------



## busdoctor

Can I get a PM on where I can find an image for my TCD652160?


----------



## magnus

busdoctor said:


> Can I get a PM on where I can find an image for my TCD652160?


sent


----------



## ericl007

george 64 said:


> check your pm


looking for tivo image Instantcake (CDs) for the TiVo TCD652160 (TiVo HD)
any one can help ?


----------



## ericl007

n2gadgts said:


> Went to EFNet and put in #tivo for the chatroom and my name in the nickname and it wouldn't connect. I'm looking for a image to a TCD540040. I bought this unit at a yard sale and would like to get it working.


I can get you one email me


----------



## ericl007

n2gadgts said:


> Went to EFNet and put in #tivo for the chatroom and my name in the nickname and it wouldn't connect. I'm looking for a image to a TCD540040. I bought this unit at a yard sale and would like to get it working.


I can get you one email me


----------



## ericl007

pm me


----------



## ericl007

looking for image in .tbk format please advise...


----------



## robertwidmer

Could I get a PM on where I can find an image for my TCD648250B?

System has locked up and MFSLive won't boot with drive attached.

Thanks!


----------



## ericgt

Does anyone know where I can get a .tbk image for a TCD540080?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## section128drunk

just to point out what may not be obvious .. new users (less than 10 posts) CAN'T respond to PM even if you PM them first???, I had this exact issue when I first signed up and posted a request for an image.. seems a bit silly for someone to have to bump their post count up to have the ability to RESPOND to a PM..

by the way I could use a winmfs image for a series 2 Humax t800 (NO DVD) updated to the newest software, the file I got was SW version 7.2 and just hangs at almost there


----------



## ericl007

ericgt said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a .tbk image for a TCD540080?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hi i'm rather new here, less that 10 posts most likely so I cant get pm or reply
see if you can email me -I have image for you


----------



## ericl007

busdoctor said:


> Can I get a PM on where I can find an image for my TCD652160?


yes me tooo


----------



## AiRTiMe34

Hey guys, My hr10-250 bit the dust tonight. It's a back up unit that we use in our bedroom so normally it wouldn't be a big deal, but The wife and I just had a kid and my wife has been planted in the bed nursing and needs her TV. So if anyone can get me some help that would be great. Preferably 6.4 the wife likes to "accidentally" delete my stuff and I like being able to retrieve it.


----------



## Lothsahn

Have a tcd240040 and need a stock image for it (or a TCD240080, etc). Having major problems with an upgrade I'm trying to do where it won't work with any drives other than the ones in it. Thinking maybe one of the previous upgrades damaged something...


----------



## palmheel

Can not read hdd to copy image, can someone point me to an image. Can not receive PMs yet.


----------



## Lothsahn

Lothsahn said:


> Have a tcd240040 and need a stock image for it (or a TCD240080, etc). Having major problems with an upgrade I'm trying to do where it won't work with any drives other than the ones in it. Thinking maybe one of the previous upgrades damaged something...


Just found an old backup of my TCD240040. Using that worked great.


----------



## redrhino

I'm looking for a truncated backup (tbk) image for a tcd240 ... hopefully version 7.3 or later.

Why? My most recent image of my lifetime 240 is at least 4 years old and winmfs is rather easy to work with. Oddly enough, my old machine has two ide drives but my current computer mother board has no ide slots.

Seriously, people, a winmfs image for the 240 would be great and super appreciated. Let me know if you can share

Thanks!


----------



## doormat

Looking for a 540040 image. I had a 40GB and 120GB drive in mine and I think the 40GB drive died (presumably, if the 120 died it'd still boot with corrupted recordings). I'd like to flash the 120 with the image. Though at this point I might have a hard time finding a motherboard with IDE connections! Would a USB to IDE adapter work for flashing it?


----------



## redrhino

Curious about the legality of using torrent files to share images.

I would be willing to collect images for various models (perhaps only recent versions of the software) then wrap them into a torrent then seed it ... if TiVo wouldn't mind. 

I figure that 250M (on average) for 16 models isn't too big ... and if a few others would help seed it could allow for quick downloads.

Certainly doing so might cut down on the requests for images (of which I've been guilty myself). 

So, do any of you see this as problematic?


----------



## palmheel

Hughes SD-DVR80 
Can not read hdd to copy image, Need an image, PM me for a ftp site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wil33562

Can someone point me to an image for a TCD649080?

Thanks,

-w


----------



## shackeh

I am looking for the TCD652160 image. Anyone able to help? I would be greatly appreciative.
Thanks,
shackeh


----------



## vsbdtv

Looking for an image for a 648250B Series 3. Any suggestions?


----------



## ggieseke

wil33562 said:


> Can someone point me to an image for a TCD649080?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -w


PM sent.


----------



## robertwinz

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steve614

redrhino said:


> So, do any of you see this as problematic?


Possibly. Why do you think this thread exists?


----------



## lillevig

shackeh said:


> I am looking for the TCD652160 image. Anyone able to help? I would be greatly appreciative.
> Thanks,
> shackeh


PM sent.


----------



## shackeh

lillevig said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much. Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## theDR

looking for the tcd540040 image


----------



## unitron

theDR said:


> looking for the tcd540040 image


EDIT:

Got enough free Dropbox space to put the 540 files there.

So go here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9160085#post9160085

____________________________________________________________
File Name: 540_gset.bak
Description: MFS Live v1.4 TCD540040 truncated backup
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/quv14n

File Name: 540_GSet.tbk
Description: WinMFS TCD540040 truncated backup
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/dq9ue3

It'll take forever and you have to sit through advertising, but it isn't costing either of us anything other than that.

Don't delay, they're due to be deleted due to lack of activity, so download the one you need and then download the other one to keep it pinned in place.

EDIT: Reloaded December 6, 2011


----------



## ericgt

Does anyone know if the Tivo brand S2 images are compatable (will the image for a 540040 work on a 540080)?


----------



## unitron

ericgt said:


> Does anyone know if the Tivo brand S2 images are compatable (will the image for a 540040 work on a 540080)?


The image for a 540080 won't go on a 540040's original 40GB hard drive because it expects to go onto an 80GB or larger drive, but since the 540040's image expects to go onto a 40GB or larger drive, it'll go onto a 540080's original 80GB drive, and then you can run mfsadd to add another set of MFS partitions.

However, since you can get 1TB drives for $50 (plus the price of a SATA/IDE adapter with a JMicron or Marvell chipset--go read the adapter thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

), you might as well go for the extra space.

You can't use a 240xxx image in a 540, or a 540 image in a 649, but if the first three numbers after the TCD are the same, you're probably good to go if the target drive is big enough.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> You can't use a 240xxx image in a 540, or a 540 image in a 649, but if the first three numbers after the TCD are the same, you're probably good to go if the target drive is big enough.


I was kind of curious about this myself. I have a TCD240 that appears to have the same software version as my TCD649. You are saying that I can't use the 40GB TCD240 image to make a drive for my 80GB TCD649 unit (not that I need or want to). I can only assume that the difference is in how the partitions are set up and not in the actual operating system. Inquiring minds want to know. As a side note, did you ever get DD-WRT firmware running in your old WRT54G router?


----------



## aymanme

Looking for an TCD652160 image (Tivo HD) ... thank you.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Needing a tcd652160 image. Thanks


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> I was kind of curious about this myself. I have a TCD240 that appears to have the same software version as my TCD649. You are saying that I can't use the 40GB TCD240 image to make a drive for my 80GB TCD649 unit (not that I need or want to). I can only assume that the difference is in how the partitions are set up and not in the actual operating system. Inquiring minds want to know. As a side note, did you ever get DD-WRT firmware running in your old WRT54G router?


If you go into system information on each TiVo, provided it's connected to the mothership recently enough to have what I suspect is the final version of the S2 software installed, you'll see that the left hand numbers are the same, but the final 3 are model specific (although apparently the TCD240xxx uses the same version as the TCD140xxx).

I suspect the different versions of the various releases of S2 software are mostly identical except for what has to be tailored for the different motherboards. For example, a TCD540040 and a TCD540080 use exactly the same motherboard, the only difference being the hard drive size when it leaves the factory, but it's a motherboard different from the 140/240 models and both of those are different from the 649s.

I'm not sure what you mean by "...the difference is in how the partitions are set up ..."

As far as I know all of the Series 2s use the same partition layout where one of the MFS media partitions is physically right after the Apple Partition Map (which is partition 1) even though it retains the Series 1 numbering convention, where partitions 2, 3, and 4 are one root, boot, kernel set, and 5, 6, and 7 are the alternate set, 8 is swap and 9 is var, and 10-11 are the first MFS pair. It's just that on an S1, partition 2 physically comes right after partition 1 at the front of the drive and on an S2 or newer it's physically farther in with an MFS partition bwtween it and partition 1. That change is why you run "restore" with the -p option on S2 and newer models and do not use that option with a Series 1 drive.

As for the router question, what little I have in the way of an organized schedule got rearranged for me by Irene (no real damage, just lots of aggravation), so I haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## doormat

I needed the 540040 img too, thanks.


----------



## unitron

doormat said:


> I needed the 540040 img too, thanks.


Did you get it before it got deleted?


----------



## rpweaver

Need an image? DVRUPGRADE has them. Used to be $20 but now they practically have a monopoly, they increased the price by 100%. And they are trying to solidify that monopoly by whatever means available. Eliminate the competition and then charge whatever you can. Images should be free from Tivo or DTV. Where are they going to be used except on their equipment that are otherwise useless when you lose a hard drive?


----------



## SnakeEyes

yeah im gonna pass on that. For $40 I can buy a used THD on ebay. $20 more can get a TP.


----------



## lillevig

aymanme said:


> Looking for an TCD652160 image (Tivo HD) ... thank you.





SnakeEyes said:


> Needing a tcd652160 image. Thanks


PMs sent


----------



## doormat

unitron said:


> Did you get it before it got deleted?


Sort of. I downloaded them, put them on my HP Media smart server, got home the next day and the server had died. Luckily I think I still have them on my laptop.


----------



## unitron

doormat said:


> Sort of. I downloaded them, put them on my HP Media smart server, got home the next day and the server had died. Luckily I think I still have them on my laptop.


If you downloaded them you may have extended their lifespan on the SendSpace server, so perhaps you can try those links again if necessary.


----------



## aymanme

lillevig said:


> PMs sent


Thanks ... worked like a champ.


----------



## stevebev

Looking for a tcd652160 image. mucho gracias!


----------



## aymanme

stevebev said:


> Looking for a tcd652160 image. mucho gracias!


Check your PMs .... Umm, rather turn on your PMs ....


----------



## stevebev

aymanme said:


> Check your PMs .... Umm, rather turn on your PMs ....


D'oh! should be right now


----------



## aymanme

stevebev said:


> D'oh! should be right now


Ok, now check your pm


----------



## stevebev

Thanks a million aymanme!!!


----------



## sixpackd

need a tcd240080 image please?

thx
sixpackd


----------



## ALSaul_2000

I am attempting to upgrade my Phillips PTV-300.. I installed two new Seagate 120Gig IDE Drives, and it starts fine, but then just "hangs-up/Locks-up". The video freezes and the Remote Control fails to do anything. This unit originally had a 60Gig upgrade from TiVo, but I just can't seem to get it to transfer correctly to the two new HD's. I used WinMFS and the older MFS version 3?.

Does anyone have an idea? I have an old InstantCake {2002} for my Sony SVR-2000 - will that work. Do I need/can some one send me an image just for the PTV-300? Or is shelling out another $40 for another InstantCake my only option?

Thanks for any assistance anyone can provide


----------



## unitron

ALSaul_2000 said:


> I am attempting to upgrade my Phillips PTV-300.. I installed two new Seagate 120Gig IDE Drives, and it starts fine, but then just "hangs-up/Locks-up". The video freezes and the Remote Control fails to do anything. This unit originally had a 60Gig upgrade from TiVo, but I just can't seem to get it to transfer correctly to the two new HD's. I used WinMFS and the older MFS version 3?.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea? I have an old InstantCake {2002} for my Sony SVR-2000 - will that work. Do I need/can some one send me an image just for the PTV-300? Or is shelling out another $40 for another InstantCake my only option?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance anyone can provide


Give up and use those two drives in a computer instead.

Series 1s are picky about which drives they'll work with.

Apparently they don't like Western Digital Caviar Blues, even SATA ones with the Marvell chipset SATA/IDE adapters that are otherwise the only ones that work in a Series 1.

And apparently they don't like matched pairs of Seagates, either.

I tried the same thing with 2 of the same model 160GB Seagate drives (IDE/PATA). And yes, I ran copykern so that I could use drives larger than 137GB.

Wouldn't work.

I could use either one of the Seagates by itself, it worked fine.

I could use either one of the Seagates as either the master or slave and a different brand drive as the other drive and it worked fine.

Together, there was something about them together that the ultra-picky Series 1s just don't like.

You can get a 1TB drive for $50 now, and the necessary SATA/IDE adapter for under $30, maybe well under if you look hard enough.

Go read the adapter thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

Go here

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/downloads/BOOTCD/ptvlba48-4.04.iso.zip

to get the image for a cd you can burn and use to run copykern.

If that link doesn't work anymore, go here

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/lba48_4.04_license.cfm

Don't use it for backing up and restoring images, just for copykern.

First you restore the image to the new drive with some other software, then you boot with that cd, then you mount that cd

mount -t iso9660 /dev/"whatever hdx or sdx you booted the PTV cd in" /cdrom

(I guess that's so the OS that loaded off of the cd can find something on the cd, like maybe copykern itself, or some part of it.)

Then you type copykern and follow the instructions.

Then you boot with the MFS Live v1.4 cd and run mfsadd to use the full drive.

For backing up and restoring, go to mfslive.org and download the image for the MFS Live v1.4 cd, and use it instead of any older MFS handling software.

WinMFS only works with backup images made with WinMFS, and nothing else works with those images, but MFS Live will work with backup images made by earlier versions and by MFS Tools.

When you use the

restore

command on the MFS Live cd, just use the -s option to set the swap partition size, and instead of

-xzpi

just use -i

Do not use -p on a Series 1. It puts a Series 2 and later partition layout on the hard drive that confuses an S1.

-x will be handled later by mfsadd

If I recall correctly from experiments I tried a while back, using the Sony image in the Philips (or maybe it was the other way around) would work to begin with, but it only responded to the remote it expected, so either I had to use the Sony remote with the Philips TiVo or the Philips remote with the Sony TiVo.

Others here and elsewhere have said that using the "other" brand's S1 image will eventually cause it to bork itself when it gets info or updates from the mothership and becomes hopelessly confused and schizo.


----------



## ALSaul_2000

Thank you UniTron - As usual, you have been an enormous help and a wealth of information. Take Care


----------



## robertwinz

robertwinz said:


> Thanks in advance.


Anyone? My old drive is completely dead - I can't get anything off it... I have a new drive, just need an image. Really missing my TiVo. Image would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## unitron

ALSaul_2000 said:


> Thank you UniTron - As usual, you have been an enormous help and a wealth of information. Take Care


We Carolinians gotta stick together!

(Besides I've got relates a little north of Charleston)

Don't capitalize me though, especially in the middle. It tickles.


----------



## lillevig

sixpackd said:


> need a tcd240080 image please?
> 
> thx
> sixpackd


PM sent


----------



## uw69

help!:up:


----------



## firebladezz

i'm struggling to find an image for my series 3 TiVo HD TCD652160.. i'm guessing there hard to find cause its an australian unit? thanks...:up:

its a TCD663160


----------



## Tivo_60

firebladezz said:


> i'm struggling to find an image for my series 3 TiVo HD TCD652160.. i'm guessing there hard to find cause its an australian unit? thanks...:up:


Whether it's Aussie or not shouldn't make a difference.
PM sent


----------



## robertwinz

robertwinz said:


> Anyone? My old drive is completely dead - I can't get anything off it... I have a new drive, just need an image. Really missing my TiVo. Image would be GREATLY appreciated.


Just to be clear, I'm looking for an image I can restore using WinMFS. Other people have managed to get hold of this image on this board in the last few weeks, so it's out there somewhere...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unitron

robertwinz said:


> Just to be clear, I'm looking for an image I can restore using WinMFS. Other people have managed to get hold of this image on this board in the last few weeks, so it's out there somewhere...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are you physically unable to run MFS Live? Like as in don't have a PC and have to run WinMFS under some sort of emulation on a Mac?

'Cause if you can get an image which was made with MFS Live, you can use MFS Live to restore that image to the new drive you're going to be using, then use WinMFS to make a WinMFS compatible backup from that drive and then use WinMFS to write that image to the new drive.


----------



## firebladezz

Tivo_60 said:


> Whether it's Aussie or not shouldn't make a difference.
> PM sent


its TCD663160 and no one has the image, even to buy...

although when i just restarted it then it came up with a green screen and said that my dvr has serious issues and it is going to atempt to fix and should take around 3 hours, i won't hold my breath. A image would be better then i can just transfer to a new drive.. presto.


----------



## unitron

firebladezz said:


> its TCD663160 and no one has the image, even to buy...
> 
> although when i just restarted it then it came up with a green screen and said that my dvr has serious issues and it is going to atempt to fix and should take around 3 hours, i won't hold my breath. A image would be better then i can just transfer to a new drive.. presto.


So is it green screening on the original drive, or are you trying an image for the US version of the HD?

If the latter, and it doesn't heal itself, maybe kickstart 56

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php

will get what you need written to the drive.

Or maybe kickstart 0 or 1

I get confused enough going trans-Atlantic and talking about UK S1s, trans-Pacific really leaves me in reduced to guessing territory.


----------



## Tivo_60

firebladezz said:


> its *TCD663160* and no one has the image, even to buy...
> 
> although when i just restarted it then it came up with a green screen and said that my dvr has serious issues and it is going to atempt to fix and should take around 3 hours, i won't hold my breath. A image would be better then i can just transfer to a new drive.. presto.


OK, that's *not* the model # you stated in your op...."*TCD652160*"

_Edit:_ BTW, you're welcome for the link.


----------



## aymanme

robertwinz said:


> Anyone? My old drive is completely dead - I can't get anything off it... I have a new drive, just need an image. Really missing my TiVo. Image would be GREATLY appreciated.


Check your PMs .... I might have what you need.


----------



## unitron

Since someone was kind enough to let me send them a Dropbox invite which they used to open a free account, we both got extra free space, so I'm now offering these images where they won't age off.

If you don't have a Dropbox account already, I could use more free space, hint, hint.

You don't need an account to download from mine, however.

New links here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9160125#post9160125

----------------------------------------------------------------
I think the more they're downloaded, the longer they get left on the server.

No doubt it'll take forever and you'll have to watch some ads, but it's free, so...

649_gset.bak (254.5 MB)
MFS Live v1.4 TCD649080 truncated backup
http://www.sendspace.com/file/b0r0ag

649_gset.tbk (213.6 MB)
WinMFS TCD649080 truncated backup
http://www.sendspace.com/file/4dp6aa

EDIT: reloaded Dec. 6/7, 2011


----------



## unitron

EDIT

Files now on DropBox.

You don't need a DropBox account to download them, but if you'd like a free DropBox account, contact me (email preferred, PM acceptable) for an invite, and that way we both get extra free space.

MFS Live v1.4 TCD24008A truncated backup

240_gset.bak (239.6 MB)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

WinMFS TCD24008A truncated backup image

240_GSet.tbk (183.6 MB)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk

_________________________________________________
_________________________________________________
_________________________________________________

I think the more they're downloaded, the longer they get left on the server.

No doubt it'll take forever and you'll have to watch some ads, but it's free, so...

MFS Live v1.4 TCD24008A truncated backup

240_gset.bak (239.6 MB)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/4tk4dj

WinMFS TCD24008A truncated backup image

240_GSet.tbk (183.6 MB)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/0em2vz

EDIT: reloaded Dec. 6, 2011


----------



## TheWayne

I need a TCD652160 Image...Thanks


----------



## lillevig

TheWayne said:


> I need a TCD652160 Image...Thanks


PM sent


----------



## chalooch101

need TCD540040 image...please help.


----------



## unitron

chalooch101 said:


> need TCD540040 image...please help.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8688730#post8688730


----------



## BrianSConover

Ive tried everything and my last resort is to try here...Hopefully someone has a back up image (.tbk) for this Series 3 Tivo...Any help is much appreciated as I have tried every angle possible including begging Tivo for the OS which they will gladly allow you to download...Not having a linux box to load it onto the hard drive is a huge setback.

This link explains what I have done so far...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8713939#post8713939

Much Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## russ97

After seven years and seven TiVos I have finally had a HD fail on me.

If anyone could help me out with an image it would be greatly appreciated.

It is a 40GB series 2 DVR. - TCD540040 

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## unitron

russ97 said:


> After seven years and seven TiVos I have finally had a HD fail on me.
> 
> If anyone could help me out with an image it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> It is a 40GB series 2 DVR. - TCD540040
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8712779#post8712779


----------



## talleres04

I need a TCD652160 Image...Thanks


----------



## rdaubner

Does anyone have a Tivo Series 3 .tbk file they can share for TCD648250B?

My drive is dead and cant backup.
Thank you!
Rich


----------



## russ97

Unitrin, thanks! 

Much appreciated.


----------



## talleres04

lillevig said:


> PM sent


I need the same image. Could you please help me? Thanks!


----------



## lillevig

talleres04 said:


> I need the same image. Could you please help me? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## smcdrmtt

I need a TCD652160 image also. My disk is completely kaput. Thanks.


----------



## aymanme

smcdrmtt said:


> I need a TCD652160 image also. My disk is completely kaput. Thanks.


check your pm ...


----------



## smcdrmtt

aymanme said:


> check your pm ...


Thanks, appreciate it. :up: :up:

Why is it weaknees can charge $40 for the download of something they didn't have to spend time creating? Seems like a ripoff unless there is some licensing with Tivo (I assume not).


----------



## lpwcomp

To be fair, weaKnees isn't charging for the TiVo s/w. They are charging for the tool that installs that image to a blank HD. They did develop that tool. Still doesn't make it right, but it is TiVo that allows them to get away with it. Probably for a stiff fee.


----------



## klitton12

Does anyone have an image for a TiVo 652160? My drive died and I cannot get an image.

Thanks.


----------



## aymanme

klitton12 said:


> Does anyone have an image for a TiVo 652160? My drive died and I cannot get an image.
> 
> Thanks.


pm sent


----------



## klitton12

I'm so frustrated. I downloaded the backup image thanks to aymanme. I have restored it to a 750gb hard drive. I deleted the windows formatting (It was in a MyBook) and fixed the bootpage. Then I restored the image to the drive. The TiVo will not boot and now I get a green screen indicating it will take 3 hours for the TiVo to fix.

This cannot be that difficult. Any advice?


----------



## unitron

klitton12 said:


> I'm so frustrated. I downloaded the backup image thanks to aymanme. I have restored it to a 750gb hard drive. I deleted the windows formatting (It was in a MyBook) and fixed the bootpage. Then I restored the image to the drive. The TiVo will not boot and now I get a green screen indicating it will take 3 hours for the TiVo to fix.
> 
> This cannot be that difficult. Any advice?


The image came from a different TiVo with a different TiVo Service Number.

It has to re-marry the drive, and the software on it, with the TiVo into which you have installed it. Let it do so.

By the way, if you got that green screen, that means it did boot, and discovered the TSN discrepancy.


----------



## klitton12

Thanks. I'll let it do it thing.

I have upgrade many Replays but only a couple of TiVos, so I didn't know what it all meant.

Kev


----------



## klitton12

Well, I let it run for about 10 hours and it was still cycling through Powering Up and Almost There. I have restored one more time. Not sure what to do at this point.

Kev


----------



## klitton12

I have now restored the drive once more and disabled intellipark (it's a green drive). It now cycles constantly between Powering Up and Almost There.

I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks,
Kev


----------



## unitron

klitton12 said:


> I have now restored the drive once more and disabled intellipark (it's a green drive). It now cycles constantly between Powering Up and Almost There.
> 
> I would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kev


See if you can get it to do kickstart 58 (which will put you back into the 3 hour green screen, but maybe it'll work this time).

Or you could try using WinMFS to run mfsinfo on it, and if it's set to boot from 2,3,4, run fix bootpage option 2, and if it's set to boot from 5,6,7, run fix bootpage option 1.


----------



## klitton12

I can't seem to get into Kickstart. The LED never changes. Now after restoring the drive again and the fixing the boot option 1, I get a grey screen after the powering up screen.


----------



## unitron

klitton12 said:


> I can't seem to get into Kickstart. The LED never changes. Now after restoring the drive again and the fixing the boot option 1, I get a grey screen after the powering up screen.


Do you have any other spare hard drives lying around at least as big as the original TiVo drive?

Carefully examine the motherboard to see if you might have bumped something loose without realizing it.

Examine the power supply carefully for "capacitor disease".


----------



## klitton12

Also, when I connect the drive back to the computer and try to run Mfsinfo, it tells me it's not a TiVo drive even though I just restored and image to it.


----------



## klitton12

I looked at the power supply and connections and everything appears to be okay.


----------



## klitton12

I went ahead and fixed bootpage option 2 since Mfsinfo indicated the partition 3 was active. It now gets to the next startup screen, but now it goes back to cycling through the 2 screens. I have tried to hold pause down for kickstart, but nothing happens.


----------



## klitton12

I now got the GSOD, so I guess I should wait it out now.


----------



## unitron

klitton12 said:


> I now got the GSOD, so I guess I should wait it out now.


Probably so. It might work, but only if not interrupted.

In the meantime, are you using a WinMFS image or an MFS Live image?

If you don't already have an MFS Live v1.4 bootable cd made, go to mfslive.org and download the zip of the iso and burn yourself a copy.

Do you know anything about using dd or dd_rescue?

Are the terms /dev/null and /dev/zero completely foreign to you?


----------



## klitton12

The image I got was for WinMFS. I do not know anything about dd_rescue, but can do whatever it takes if I had instructions.


----------



## unitron

klitton12 said:


> The image I got was for WinMFS. I do not know anything about dd_rescue, but can do whatever it takes if I had instructions.


The MFS Live cd boots to a Linux command line.

What I have in mind is erasing the drive by writing zeros to it and starting over.

That's a last resort, though, especially if you aren't familiar with that environment.

Let's hope kickstart fixes things.


----------



## klitton12

Thanks for your help. I'll let you know.


----------



## klitton12

One last comment. It keeps cycling through the 2 screens. Is this normal after the GSOD? I'm going to let it run over the next day since I won't watch it anyway.

Are these TiVo 652160 boxes this hard? It seems a lot more difficult than it should be.


----------



## lillevig

klitton12 said:


> One last comment. It keeps cycling through the 2 screens. Is this normal after the GSOD? I'm going to let it run over the next day since I won't watch it anyway.
> 
> Are these TiVo 652160 boxes this hard? It seems a lot more difficult than it should be.


No, they aren't that hard, but then I've never had to deal with the IntelliPark issue. The person who pointed you to an image originally got it from me so I'm wondering if you got it from my "Dropbox" link. If so, that is a WINMFS image of a virgin 160 GB drive that several other folks have used successfully. If not, I can PM you with the link to my image.


----------



## silverbright

I'd appreciate it if someone could pm me a link to an image for a TCD649080. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

silverbright said:


> I'd appreciate it if someone could pm me a link to an image for a TCD649080. Thanks!


See if these are still available.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8706933#post8706933


----------



## shandrew

Hi! I was searching for an image for the tivo hd and came across this thread. Can someone PM me where I can find the TCD652160 image?

Either format for mfslive or winmfs are fine.

Thank you so much! This will be so much better than trying to defeat bad sectors.


----------



## ggieseke

silverbright said:


> I'd appreciate it if someone could pm me a link to an image for a TCD649080. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## lillevig

shandrew said:


> Hi! I was searching for an image for the tivo hd and came across this thread. Can someone PM me where I can find the TCD652160 image?
> 
> Either format for mfslive or winmfs are fine.
> 
> Thank you so much! This will be so much better than trying to defeat bad sectors.


PM sent.


----------



## klitton12

I have tried and tried to get my imaged (from aymanme) to work. I let it run for 2 days and when I came back, the green light on the front panel was blinking. I booted it again and get the same cycling.

I think it might be god if I got a different image. I'd like to get this thing running again.

Thanks.


----------



## shandrew

Thank you, lillevig. It's great to see that tivocommunity continues to be so strong. I haven't stopped by here in about four years since i've been stuck with the directv DVR, but I'm still holding out hope that one day the new directv tivo will be available.


----------



## klitton12

shandrew, do you have the link for the 652160 image?

Thanks.


----------



## lillevig

klitton12 said:


> shandrew, do you have the link for the 652160 image?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Speed42

Hello all,

I cannot successfully backup either of my TCD240080 units. :-( Does anyone have an image I could restore from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## unitron

Speed42 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I cannot successfully backup either of my TCD240080 units. :-( Does anyone have an image I could restore from? Thanks in advance!


Go back a page or 2 and find my link to a 24008A image.

It'll probably work.

And if you download it, it'll increase the time it stays on the server and the chances it'll still be there the next time someone needs it.


----------



## gougi1

My lifetime TiVo hard drive just died. TCD230040 anyone with a disk image please PM. Thanks


----------



## unitron

gougi1 said:


> My lifetime TiVo hard drive just died. TCD230040 anyone with a disk image please PM. Thanks


If you have a replacement drive with an LBA number of at least 160086528 or higher (which will be some but not all 80GB drives), the 24008A image I posted a couple of pages back might work.

It came off of a stock TiVo Maxtor 80GB drive which is a slightly larger 80GB than the 80GB Western Digital drives they used in later TiVos.


----------



## JCS

I have two tivo Hd's one has a bad drive and I need an image, can I pull it from the other working tivo via WinMFS as a back up or is there a better way? If a fresh image from this forum is the best way then I'd like to request a link for the 652160 image TIA!!


----------



## steve614

You can copy the image from the working TivoHD hard drive.
When you install the new hard drive in the non-working Tivo, you will have to perform a Clear & Delete to marry the drive to the motherboard.


----------



## JCS

steve614 said:


> You can copy the image from the working TivoHD hard drive.
> When you install the new hard drive in the non-working Tivo, you will have to perform a Clear & Delete to marry the drive to the motherboard.


Thanks! to confirm i would copy the image using WINMFS as a back up and then apply that back up to the new drive or is there a better way? I'm using a laptop with a usb to sata adapter so i can only hook up one drive at a time (unless i get another adapter possibly??)


----------



## lillevig

JCS said:


> Thanks! to confirm i would copy the image using WINMFS as a back up and then apply that back up to the new drive or is there a better way? I'm using a laptop with a usb to sata adapter so i can only hook up one drive at a time (unless i get another adapter possibly??)


I will PM you with links to virgin images for both WINMFS and MFSTools. I use a USB to SATA adapter when I image my Tivo drives.


----------



## steve614

JCS said:


> Thanks! to confirm i would copy the image using WINMFS as a back up and then apply that back up to the new drive or is there a better way? I'm using a laptop with a usb to sata adapter so i can only hook up one drive at a time (unless i get another adapter possibly??)


Yep, if you can only hook up one hard drive at a time, that is the way you have to do it. First backup, then restore.

If you can add another adapter, you should be able to do a direct copy.

But, this is all moot if you get a virgin image from lillevig. 
With that, all you will have to do is hook up the new hard drive and do a restore.


----------



## lillevig

steve614 said:


> If you can add another adapter, you should be able to do a direct copy.


I've got so many adapters that I'm thinking I might not even need a hard drive anymore. If I can just them untangled....


----------



## JCS

Much appreciated Steve614 & Lillevig

Cheers!


----------



## PaperPlanes

Hey guys, can anyone help me get a tcd652160 tbk image?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lillevig

PaperPlanes said:


> Hey guys, can anyone help me get a tcd652160 tbk image?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## JCS

My re image worked like a charm (thanks again Fellas)....Any use for the Old 160gb drive. WINMFS tells me it's not a TIVO drive. Can i assume it just trashed and discard it or is there anything I can do to evaluate it further. The WD diagnostics said it had bad sectors so I'm assuming it;s junk but wanted to run it by the community first.

Since I bought a refurbed premier when this unit went down, now i have a fixed HD unit....guess I'll have to reactivate it and put it in the basement....Looks like TIVo will be getting another $10 out of me per month....


----------



## lillevig

JCS said:


> Any use for the Old 160gb drive. WINMFS tells me it's not a TIVO drive. Can i assume it just trashed and discard it or is there anything I can do to evaluate it further. The WD diagnostics said it had bad sectors so I'm assuming it;s junk but wanted to run it by the community first.


I say donate it to your local gun club for target practice.


----------



## unitron

JCS said:


> My re image worked like a charm (thanks again Fellas)....Any use for the Old 160gb drive. WINMFS tells me it's not a TIVO drive. Can i assume it just trashed and discard it or is there anything I can do to evaluate it further. The WD diagnostics said it had bad sectors so I'm assuming it;s junk but wanted to run it by the community first.
> 
> Since I bought a refurbed premier when this unit went down, now i have a fixed HD unit....guess I'll have to reactivate it and put it in the basement....Looks like TIVo will be getting another $10 out of me per month....


Since you just added a Premiere to your account, you might be able to threaten to discontinue the HD and get them to offer you lifetime on it for $99.

There's another thread or 2 around here about that.

Did the WD software offer to fix those sectors?

(which really means mark them as "don't use" and bring in some of the spares)


----------



## JCS

unitron said:


> Since you just added a Premiere to your account, you might be able to threaten to discontinue the HD and get them to offer you lifetime on it for $99.
> 
> There's another thread or 2 around here about that.
> 
> Did the WD software offer to fix those sectors?
> 
> (which really means mark them as "don't use" and bring in some of the spares)


I'll ask about the $99 Lifetime I'd jump on that in a heartbeat! I don't recall seeing the option to fix, i believe it came back as an error during one of the scans from memory it was the second one after a failed SMART scan.

I Like lillevig's idea....Bulls-eye


----------



## jraneses

I'm trying to track down an image for a TiVo S3 TCD648250B. Any help would be surely appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## pcsmith811

jraneses said:


> I'm trying to track down an image for a TiVo S3 TCD648250B. Any help would be surely appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm also looking for the TiVo S3 TCD648250B image (winMFS preferred) for a failed drive I have.. thank you!!


----------



## mswells

I am also looking for an image to a TCD652160. I tried pm'ing certain individuals on here, but the system is saying I cann only pm certain people at my current level.


----------



## Deity

mswells said:


> I am also looking for an image to a TCD652160. I tried pm'ing certain individuals on here, but the system is saying I cann only pm certain people at my current level.


Yea, the reason is your post count needs to be at 10. So you need to post 6 more times!!!  I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Tivo_60

mswells said:


> I am also looking for an image to a TCD652160. I tried pm'ing certain individuals on here, but the system is saying I cann only pm certain people at my current level.


Plus, 3 posts, other than this one, in 7 years is pretty sad


----------



## Deity

Tivo_60 said:


> Plus, 3 posts, other than this one, in 7 years is pretty sad


I know this wasn't directed at me, however,,, Not for nothing, but if we all had something to contribute, maybe we would. I helped in the ONLY opportunity I seemed to have had! The majority of peeps coming around these days just seem to be desperate ones whose HD just took a dive. Heck, that's what brought me here! LOL


----------



## cherry99

Hi *lillevig*,
My TivoHD TCD652160 hard drive just died.
Please PM me links to virgin images for WINMFS and MFSTools.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lillevig

mswells said:


> I am also looking for an image to a TCD652160. I tried pm'ing certain individuals on here, but the system is saying I cann only pm certain people at my current level.





cherry99 said:


> Hi *lillevig*,
> My TivoHD TCD652160 hard drive just died.
> Please PM me links to virgin images for WINMFS and MFSTools.
> Thanks in advance.


PM's sent.


----------



## cherry99

lillevig said:


> PM's sent.


Thank you


----------



## befaythful

Hi,
Would someone please PM me links to images for my TCD652160. I'm scared it's the power supply as I have no luck (once i get to powering up, i'm stuck)..i've tried backing up that drive and restoring to another...but no good...sounds like there is no spinning going on.

I figured it couldn't hurt to try someone else's image. I'm using a usb docking station with my drive and WinMFS. 

Thanks for a link!


----------



## unitron

befaythful said:


> Hi,
> Would someone please PM me links to images for my TCD652160. I'm scared it's the power supply as I have no luck (once i get to powering up, i'm stuck)..i've tried backing up that drive and restoring to another...but no good...sounds like there is no spinning going on.
> 
> I figured it couldn't hurt to try someone else's image. I'm using a usb docking station with my drive and WinMFS.
> 
> Thanks for a link!


Do you get the welcome screen, but it doesn't proceed to the just a few more minutes screen?

Have you tried any kickstart codes yet?


----------



## befaythful

unitron said:


> Do you get the welcome screen, but it doesn't proceed to the just a few more minutes screen?
> 
> Have you tried any kickstart codes yet?


I get the initial powering up screen which just cycles over and over (only getting the green light on the front. I have not been able to use the pause button to access anything. Initially, I took the hard drive out, backed it up, and ran bootfix. It then appeared to work and came on, but when I woke the next morning it was once again cycling through the power up screen (never making it to the almost there screen)

Since then, nothing I do works. I also tried restoring from the 160gb to a 250 that i have but it still does the same cycle.


----------



## unitron

befaythful said:


> I get the initial powering up screen which just cycles over and over (only getting the green light on the front. I have not been able to use the pause button to access anything. Initially, I took the hard drive out, backed it up, and ran bootfix. It then appeared to work and came on, but when I woke the next morning it was once again cycling through the power up screen (never making it to the almost there screen)
> 
> Since then, nothing I do works. I also tried restoring from the 160gb to a 250 that i have but it still does the same cycle.


How long is the initial screen on the screen before it reboots?

When you say you ran bootfix, are you talking about the thing built into WinMFS or something else?


----------



## befaythful

unitron said:


> How long is the initial screen on the screen before it reboots?
> 
> When you say you ran bootfix, are you talking about the thing built into WinMFS or something else?


Yeah, I ran the WinFMS Fix bootpage tool. 
It is usually on the initial screen for about a minute before it restarts.


----------



## unitron

befaythful said:


> Yeah, I ran the WinFMS Fix bootpage tool.
> It is usually on the initial screen for about a minute before it restarts.


Run WinMFS, select the drive, click on mfsinfo, see if your booting from 3 and 4 or 6 and 7.

If 3 and 4, do bootfix option 2 to change it to 6 and 7, if 6 and 7, do option 1 to change it to 3 and 4.

Try the drive in the TiVo.

If no joy, put the opened TiVo near an opened computer with the drive in between, unplug the SATA data cable that goes to the drive from the TiVo motherboard, plug in a known good SATA data cable between the TiVo motherboard and the drive, and run a SATA power lead from the computer to the drive.

Boot the computer (you don't need the computer itself exactly, you just need the power supply to spin up the TiVo drive), make sure the drive is spinning, then boot the TiVo (best way, get a power strip with a switch to plug just the TiVo power cord into and use the switch to boot it).

If that works, or makes any kind of difference, it's time to learn about capacitor disease and examine the TiVo's power supply very closely.


----------



## nmtbb

Hello all,
Can someone PM a link to an image for TCD652160? I tried to pull a backup from my failing unit and it just gives an error that says "Error Reading from zonemap!" If anyone can point me to an image it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## befaythful

unitron said:


> Run WinMFS, select the drive, click on mfsinfo, see if your booting from 3 and 4 or 6 and 7.
> 
> If 3 and 4, do bootfix option 2 to change it to 6 and 7, if 6 and 7, do option 1 to change it to 3 and 4.
> 
> Try the drive in the TiVo.
> 
> If no joy, put the opened TiVo near an opened computer with the drive in between, unplug the SATA data cable that goes to the drive from the TiVo motherboard, plug in a known good SATA data cable between the TiVo motherboard and the drive, and run a SATA power lead from the computer to the drive.
> 
> Boot the computer (you don't need the computer itself exactly, you just need the power supply to spin up the TiVo drive), make sure the drive is spinning, then boot the TiVo (best way, get a power strip with a switch to plug just the TiVo power cord into and use the switch to boot it).


Thanks for the information. I was able to test and do the bootfix however, I still had the same problem. Your idea for testing the power supply is great. Unfortunately, I only have laptops here. 
I do have a working Series 2 Tivo that I don't need, however, I am guessing there is probably a difference in power supplies right?

Do you think it is worth it to try to get someone's image and restore the hard drive with that?

Thanks again.


----------



## unitron

befaythful said:


> Thanks for the information. I was able to test and do the bootfix however, I still had the same problem. Your idea for testing the power supply is great. Unfortunately, I only have laptops here.
> I do have a working Series 2 Tivo that I don't need, however, I am guessing there is probably a difference in power supplies right?
> 
> Do you think it is worth it to try to get someone's image and restore the hard drive with that?
> 
> Thanks again.


There are several differences in the power supplies.

You might be able to "borrow" some capacitors for test purposes.

Which model Series 2 do you have?

Do you own a soldering iron?


----------



## befaythful

unitron said:


> There are several differences in the power supplies.
> 
> You might be able to "borrow" some capacitors for test purposes.
> 
> Which model Series 2 do you have?
> 
> Do you own a soldering iron?


I have a TCD649080 (and a soldering iron)


----------



## unitron

befaythful said:


> I have a TCD649080 (and a soldering iron)


Well, that's the best Series 2, unless you need to borrow some capacitors for an HD power supply

Okay, back to my use a computer power supply plan, only this time without the computer.

If you can find a 4 pin Molex to SATA power adapter locally (the 4 pin Molex end should be male pins, not female sockets), you can use the S2 power supply's 4 pin hard drive power socket to run the HD drive.


----------



## lillevig

nmtbb said:


> Hello all,
> Can someone PM a link to an image for TCD652160? I tried to pull a backup from my failing unit and it just gives an error that says "Error Reading from zonemap!" If anyone can point me to an image it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks





befaythful said:


> Hi,
> Would someone please PM me links to images for my TCD652160. I'm scared it's the power supply as I have no luck (once i get to powering up, i'm stuck)..i've tried backing up that drive and restoring to another...but no good...sounds like there is no spinning going on.
> 
> I figured it couldn't hurt to try someone else's image. I'm using a usb docking station with my drive and WinMFS.
> 
> Thanks for a link!


PMs on the way


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> PMs on the way


Who are you using to host that image?


----------



## nmtbb

lillevig said:


> PMs on the way


Thanks a million!


----------



## befaythful

Great news! The clean image worked and my tivo has now started. I'm so glad it's not the power supply. Now the only problem is when I insert my cable card, it says invalid cable card, contact your cable company. I am hoping I will have more choices once I finish setup. I was expecting a gray screen with a number if I needed to reactivate instead of just an error message. Either way I am happy to have it booted (and with a larger hard drive)....now to figure out this next step.


----------



## unitron

befaythful said:


> ... Now the only problem is when I insert my cable card, it says invalid cable card, contact your cable company....


Of course it does, the pairing is on your old drive, the new image doesn't have it, because the drive from which that image was taken was in a TiVo which was never paired with your cards.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> Who are you using to host that image?


I'm using Dropbox which offers 2GB free. Jump through a couple of hoops and they add an extra 250MB. Invite some friends and get another 250MB for each one that signs up (max 8GB). The desktop app places a folder on your computer and anything you copy to the folder gets uploaded automatically. Install the app on another computer and the files become visible in a folder on that computer as well. All I need to do is open the folder on my PC and copy a link to the file which I then paste into the PM. No expiration on the files and no ads to view to get to them.


----------



## lillevig

befaythful said:


> Great news! The clean image worked and my tivo has now started. I'm so glad it's not the power supply. Now the only problem is when I insert my cable card, it says invalid cable card, contact your cable company. I am hoping I will have more choices once I finish setup. I was expecting a gray screen with a number if I needed to reactivate instead of just an error message. Either way I am happy to have it booted (and with a larger hard drive)....now to figure out this next step.


You should be able to go to the cablecard screen (where it shows the card serial number, MAC address, etc.) and then call your cable tech support to get the card re-paired. No need to pay for a truck roll.


----------



## quikah

Looking for a Series 3 TCD648250B image. 

I tried the Supafly image that is on torrent, but it seems corrupt? quickpar is saying it is missing 1 block, and a restore fails.

...

Hmm, I think I may have fixed it. I did a restore with MFStools CD using the downloaded image, but it says the restore failed. The TiVo boots, but it just grey screens after a while and reboots. So I did a backup of the restored drive with WinMFS, then restored to the same drive using the WinMFS backup. That seemed to fix it up, I am doing a C&DE now.


----------



## befaythful

Well yesterday, I thought I was back up and running. I had copied the fresh image to a different hard drive and everything seemed to be going ok. Then this morning, I wake up to see the cycle has started again. I do not understand how installing a new hard drive with a fresh image can work perfectly and then the next day I'm back to the "welcome! powering up" screen over and over and over again. Maybe it's time to declare the death of my tivo.


----------



## unitron

befaythful said:


> Well yesterday, I thought I was back up and running. I had copied the fresh image to a different hard drive and everything seemed to be going ok. Then this morning, I wake up to see the cycle has started again. I do not understand how installing a new hard drive with a fresh image can work perfectly and then the next day I'm back to the "welcome! powering up" screen over and over and over again. Maybe it's time to declare the death of my tivo.


Go to badcaps.net and learn how to look for electrolytic capacitor trouble, then carefully eyeball the tall skinny capacitors under the power supply's heat sink. An even slightly wonky power supply can give all sorts of mystery symptoms.

My previous suggestion about powering the drive separately was based on the idea of taking some of the load off of the power supply, since the motherboard and the drive share the +12V and +5V rails.

If the TiVo works properly with the drive powered by something else, then you know that the TiVo's power supply can no longer do its job.

If it still doesn't work properly with a lightened load on the power supply, that could still be a power supply problem, or it could be a good power supply but something else wrong.

The odds are in favor of it being the power supply, though.


----------



## lillevig

befaythful said:


> Well yesterday, I thought I was back up and running. I had copied the fresh image to a different hard drive and everything seemed to be going ok. Then this morning, I wake up to see the cycle has started again. I do not understand how installing a new hard drive with a fresh image can work perfectly and then the next day I'm back to the "welcome! powering up" screen over and over and over again. Maybe it's time to declare the death of my tivo.


If it is a lifetimed unit I'd keep trying to find a fix. If you don't have a convenient source for trying unitron's suggestion about powering the HD separately, you can get a USB to SATA adapter for less than $10 on either eBay or Amazon. The adapter comes with a power source for the HD.


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> If it is a lifetimed unit I'd keep trying to find a fix. If you don't have a convenient source for trying unitron's suggestion about powering the HD separately, you can get a USB to SATA adapter for less than $10 on either eBay or Amazon. The adapter comes with a power source for the HD.


I'm starting to think the first thing to do with a Series 3 is saw the SATA connector into separate data and power plugs.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> I'm starting to think the first thing to do with a Series 3 is saw the SATA connector into separate data and power plugs.


I've never actually looked inside my S3HD (it came with a 1TB drive) so I've always assumed (I know, bad word) that the connectors are separate like they are on the adapters and on the hard drives and on PCs, yada, yada. Silly me to assume something so logical.


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> I've never actually looked inside my S3HD (it came with a 1TB drive) so I've always assumed (I know, bad word) that the connectors are separate like they are on the adapters and on the hard drives and on PCs, yada, yada. Silly me to assume something so logical.


No such luck, at least on the HD, haven't gotten my hands on a "thermometer front" yet.


----------



## Terzik

Also looking for a Series 3 TCD648250B image. Would prefer to not have to mess with the Supafly image ... thanks


----------



## Bsv

Hi everyone! I'm new to the TiVo community. I am looking for a image for my Humax T800. I ran a diagnostic today and my hard drive has some bad sectors. 

Thanks!


----------



## mswells

I am looking for an original Tivo Series 1 {Phillips HDR112} image.

Can you send me a link to this, as I am unable to PM on here, since I havent had enough pm's yet.


----------



## lillevig

mswells said:


> I am looking for an original Tivo Series 1 {Phillips HDR112} image.
> 
> Can you send me a link to this, as I am unable to PM on here, since I havent had enough pm's yet.


I have one from a 14GB S1 drive but the WINMFS image itself is 6.3GB so I can't upload it or e-mail it or even send it on a DVD. Maybe someone else has one that is smaller. If not, you could mail me an 8GB flash drive or SDHC memory card and I could mail it back to you with the image.


----------



## unitron

mswells said:


> I am looking for an original Tivo Series 1 {Phillips HDR112} image.
> 
> Can you send me a link to this, as I am unable to PM on here, since I havent had enough pm's yet.


What size hard drive do you plan to put it on?


----------



## dusterbuster

Hi everyone, my tivo harddrive apparently has crashed, and I'm looking for a Tivo HD (TCD652160) image that I can install on a new harddrive. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lillevig

dusterbuster said:


> Hi everyone, my tivo harddrive apparently has crashed, and I'm looking for a Tivo HD (TCD652160) image that I can install on a new harddrive. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## dusterbuster

lillevig said:


> PM sent.


thank you lillevig! much appreciated!


----------



## hasservision

Hello! I'm looking for a TCD649080 image. Mine just died hard!


----------



## ggieseke

hasservision said:


> Hello! I'm looking for a TCD649080 image. Mine just died hard!


PM sent.


----------



## h2ojunkie

Looking for an image for a TCD649180 if anyone can help.

Thanks.

Or maybe a TCD649080 will even work (i think it's compatible from what I've been reading?)


----------



## unitron

h2ojunkie said:


> Looking for an image for a TCD649180 if anyone can help.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Or maybe a TCD649080 will even work (i think it's compatible from what I've been reading?)


You can use a 080 image and put it on a 180's 160GB drive and then expand.

Better yet, get a 1TB drive (and Jmicron or Marvell chipset based adapter--see the adapter thread, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883 ) and use a 080 or 180 image (whichever you get your hands on) on it and expand.


----------



## h2ojunkie

unitron said:


> You can use a 080 image and put it on a 180's 160GB drive and then expand.
> 
> Better yet, get a 1TB drive (and Jmicron or Marvell chipset based adapter--see the adapter thread, .....and use a 080 or 180 image (whichever you get your hands on) on it and expand.


Thanks for the confirmation. I thought that would work.

Now I just have to find an image.


----------



## unitron

h2ojunkie said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I thought that would work.
> 
> Now I just have to find an image.


I had one on sendspace but it aged out and my image uploading computer is susbstituting for my TiVo wrangling computer that just died of capacitor disease, so maybe ggieseke will pm you with a download link before I can finally get one uploaded again.


----------



## ggieseke

h2ojunkie said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I thought that would work.
> 
> Now I just have to find an image.


PM sent.


----------



## Balzer

Hello. I am looking for a WinMFS backup file for my TivoHD (non-XL). Thanks.


----------



## lillevig

Balzer said:


> Hello. I am looking for a WinMFS backup file for my TivoHD (non-XL). Thanks.


PM on the way.


----------



## geekserver

Hey yall 

I'm looking for a TCD649080 image

My 80 gig just died ... I have a 160 gig that I know can work since I copied a TCD54 image and it booted just fine but only allows 1 tuner to work not both ...so I hope that works


----------



## lillevig

geekserver said:


> Hey yall
> 
> I'm looking for a TCD649080 image
> 
> My 80 gig just died ... I have a 160 gig that I know can work since I copied a TCD54 image and it booted just fine but only allows 1 tuner to work not both ...so I hope that works


PM on the way.


----------



## InkBlot

Hi folks. I need an image for a TiVo HD (TCD652160), please! My drive has failed, I'm off to the computer store to buy a new one now...


----------



## unitron

InkBlot said:


> Hi folks. I need an image for a TiVo HD (TCD652160), please! My drive has failed, I'm off to the computer store to buy a new one now...


Are you sure it's the drive and not the power supply being at less than 100%?

You might want to shop around for that drive, considering how massively prices have jumped lately. If you can get the 2TB WD Caviar Green from Best Buy, that might be about half as much per GB as anything else is going for right now.


----------



## geekserver

Thanks lillevig for the quick techsupport !


----------



## redrhino

I am also now looking for an image for my (new to me) TiVo HD (TCD652) machine. If you have one available, could you please PM me?

Thanks!


----------



## lillevig

InkBlot said:


> Hi folks. I need an image for a TiVo HD (TCD652160), please! My drive has failed, I'm off to the computer store to buy a new one now...





redrhino said:


> I am also now looking for an image for my (new to me) TiVo HD (TCD652) machine. If you have one available, could you please PM me?
> 
> Thanks!


PMs sent.


----------



## redrhino

Thanks ... you are awesome!


----------



## currambero

Looking for image for a TiVo HD (TCD652160)... if anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## lillevig

currambero said:


> Looking for image for a TiVo HD (TCD652160)... if anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


PM sent


----------



## InkBlot

Thank you, *lillivig*, I'm slowly getting back up on me feet.



unitron said:


> Are you sure it's the drive and not the power supply being at less than 100%?
> 
> You might want to shop around for that drive, considering how massively prices have jumped lately. If you can get the 2TB WD Caviar Green from Best Buy, that might be about half as much per GB as anything else is going for right now.


Sorry for not responding - this is excellent advice. My first S2 TiVo suffered blown caps, and I was able to get it resuscitated with a soldering iron and the sacrifice of an old PC power supply.

In this case, my TiVo HD suddenly gave in to freezes and reboots every ten to fifteen minutes. Using Kickstart 54 - the SMART test - revealed my hard drive was dieing. I didn't even need the extended tests. 

I did snag a 2TB WD Caviar Green, and initially tried to grab my old drive's image - but it was not to be. Too much corruption had already set in. I used lillivig's fresh image on a 250gb drive I had lying around. I've been wrestling with Time Warner to get the cable cards re-paired.

Took 3 calls to the normal support number, and after two people put me on hold and 'accidentally' dumped me back into the main calling queue, I made call #4 straight to the TW National CableCard Help Desk (see the TW cablecard thread for details). What I learned is that while my TiVo and cablecard are the same, my "Data ID" had changed - so the 1st tier support kept sending hits that never got to my device.

Anyway, I'm up on my 250gb drive right now - paired, and finishing out my settings. Soon, I'm going to copy over to my 2TB drive using this thread. If all goes well, I'll be at 2TB by the end of the day.


----------



## currambero

lillevig said:


> PM sent


Thanks a million!


----------



## dtrucken

I'm looking for a TCD746320 image. 

My factory disk died. I have a new 1TB drive ready to become "Tivo" if only I had a way...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lillevig

dtrucken said:


> I'm looking for a TCD746320 image.
> 
> My factory disk died. I have a new 1TB drive ready to become "Tivo" if only I had a way...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There are no images for the Premiere because you need to use JMFS and do a disk-to-disk copy. Check out that thread for info.


----------



## dtrucken

ok, I'll try the JMFS tool and see if it can read the old image off my "dead" disk.


----------



## wired11

The upgraded drive in my Tivo HD died and I need an image for the replacement drive. I tried using the image that I originally had 3 years ago when I upgraded the disk but while it boots and seems to work it won't connect to TiVo for updates.


----------



## walzo73

i cant find image for the Hughes_HR10-250 any where


----------



## walzo73

looking for an image for a Drectv Hughes_HR10-250 my hard drive crashed
walzo

[email protected]


----------



## walzo73

i also need an image fir Drectv Hughes_HR10-250


----------



## lillevig

wired11 said:


> The upgraded drive in my Tivo HD died and I need an image for the replacement drive. I tried using the image that I originally had 3 years ago when I upgraded the disk but while it boots and seems to work it won't connect to TiVo for updates.


PM sent


----------



## static1701

Hello,

I picked up an old series 2 and got it working.. love it and started looking for an HD tivo. Picked up a tcd652160 that needs a hard drive. Can someone help me out with an image? I have an image for a tcd140060 if anyone needs it

Can't PM yet or I would have asked that way.


Thanks,

Static


----------



## unitron

static1701 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I picked up an old series 2 and got it working.. love it and started looking for an HD tivo. Picked up a tcd652160 that needs a hard drive. Can someone help me out with an image? I have an image for a tcd140060 if anyone needs it
> 
> Can't PM yet or I would have asked that way.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Static


I should have HD images uploaded by sometime tomorrow (it takes forever) if nobody else gets to you first.


----------



## lillevig

static1701 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I picked up an old series 2 and got it working.. love it and started looking for an HD tivo. Picked up a tcd652160 that needs a hard drive. Can someone help me out with an image? I have an image for a tcd140060 if anyone needs it
> 
> Can't PM yet or I would have asked that way.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Static


PM sent


----------



## static1701

lillevig: Thanks for your help.

Static


----------



## Bsv

My hard drive went out and I'm looking for an image for my human t800. 
Thanks!


----------



## wcvette

I would appreciate a copy of the Humax T800.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## wcvette

Ok, Ok 1 post in nearly 6 years. I am a reader not a writer. Blame it on good luck with 4 older Tivos. lol


----------



## frogsmasha

Wondering where I can find an image for a Philips DSR6000r01. Thanks


----------



## MattH3333

Wondering if someone could get me a copy of the image for Humax T800.

Thanks


----------



## LisaDayAnderson

What I'm talking about is tic324 wordpress com/]this odd piece of garbage Please have a look at the text, what's with all those confusing capital letters all over the place? :|


----------



## unitron

LisaDayAnderson said:


> What I'm talking about is tic324 wordpress com/]this odd piece of garbage Please have a look at the text, what's with all those confusing capital letters all over the place? :|


Are you quite certain you are inquiring in the correct place?

Does what you are asking have anything to do with a TiVo Digital Video Recorder?

If so, which model, and what's wrong?


----------



## frogsmasha

Anyone know of a link/ftp to the Philips DSR6000r01 image? I don't know where to look. I've exhausted google.


----------



## mherman33

I am looking for an image for hard drive for my TCD648250B.
Any help would be appreciated~! 
Thanks.


----------



## wrader

any help would be grand!


----------



## lillevig

wrader said:


> any help would be grand!


Is that a Series3 HD XL? If so, I think that the regular S3HD image will work. I'll PM you a link.


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> Is that a Series3 HD XL? If so, I think that the regular S3HD image will work. I'll PM you a link.


It might work just enough to cause problems later.

Better to hold out for the real thing.

wrader, what's wrong with your original drive?


----------



## killme

Looking for an image for TCD652160. My upgraded drive still boots, but it's dying (menus get slow and I have to reboot). When I made a truncated copy and restore it to a new drive the TiVo boots, but it says it's unactivated. When I try to connect to TiVo service it reboots. Your assistance would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## unitron

killme said:


> Looking for an image for TCD652160. My upgraded drive still boots, but it's dying (menus get slow and I have to reboot). When I made a truncated copy and restore it to a new drive the TiVo boots, but it says it's unactivated. When I try to connect to TiVo service it reboots. Your assistance would be appreciated. Thank you.


PM sent, but...

What kind of sub*s*cription do you have?

Where's the original 160GB drive and what kind of shape is it in?

Tell me about that upgraded drive, brand, model, size, how you got the image on it from the original drive...

Do you use the HD with a tuning adapter for SDV cable?

Have you closely inspected the capacitors on the power supply for even the slightest sign on swelling or bulging?

Go look at the picture steve614 posted in this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=479176

A flaky or marginal power supply can cause all sorts of symptoms.


----------



## killme

unitron said:


> PM sent, but...
> 
> What kind of subcription do you have?
> 
> Where's the original 160GB drive and what kind of shape is it in?
> 
> Tell me about that upgraded drive, brand, model, size, how you got the image on it from the original drive...
> 
> Do you use the HD with a tuning adapter for SDV cable?
> 
> Have you closely inspected the capacitors on the power supply for even the slightest sign on swelling or bulging?
> 
> Go look at the picture steve614 posted in this thread
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=479176
> 
> A flaky or marginal power supply can cause all sorts of symptoms.


It's a lifetime subscription. I don't have the original drive. I bought the TiVo on eBay and it was already upgraded. The drive is a Western Digital WD10EACS 1TB. I don't have a tuning adapter. The capacitors look normal. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## unitron

killme said:


> It's a lifetime subscription. I don't have the original drive. I bought the TiVo on eBay and it was already upgraded. The drive is a Western Digital WD10EACS 1TB. I don't have a tuning adapter. The capacitors look normal. Thanks again for the help.


You mention restoring to a new drive. If you mean one other than the WD, what brand, model, size?


----------



## boroarke

Anyone have a tcd140060 image they could let me use? TiVo just died this morning. Thank you in advance for any help!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## drcliffy

I also found a cold turkey this morning.  My tivo of 8 years also died. Looking for tivo image tivo series 2 serial number TCD540040. Any help would be loved!


----------



## killme

unitron said:


> You mention restoring to a new drive. If you mean one other than the WD, what brand, model, size?


I actually have several of these WD10EACS drives so I'll be restoring to same model and size as the one that's failing. I ran MFSCOPY in WINMFS and it got a pretty good ways into copying the media partition and then in Task Manager I could see it performing reads, but it wasn't doing any writes.

So I took the partially restored drive and surprisingly it booted just fine. I recorded Live TV and it played back just fine. I plan to do a kickstart 57 since the copying process did get interrupted, but at the moment it's working great.

I also put the downloaded image on a third drive and tried it just to make sure it works and it booted into Guided Setup so that's good. Thanks for that.

I'll perform the kickstart after the TiVo finishes recording some shows tonight.


----------



## unitron

drcliffy said:


> I also found a cold turkey this morning.  My tivo of 8 years also died. Looking for tivo image tivo series 2 serial number TCD540040. Any help would be loved!


I had one up at SendSpace but it aged out from not enough people downloading it often enough. I'll try to get it uploaded to DropBox in the next day or two, and I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## unitron

boroarke said:


> Anyone have a tcd140060 image they could let me use? TiVo just died this morning. Thank you in advance for any help!
> 
> Happy Holidays!


I think the 140 can use a 240 image, and I can upload a 24008A image to DropBox in a couple of days. It'll require at least a larger than average 80GB drive to restore to (it came on a Maxtor that's a little fatter, LBA-wise, than the WD 80GB)

There's some previous discussion around this site, not necessarily just this thread, about the compatibility or lack thereof between and amongst the 130, 140, and 240 S2s, so go research to see if what I have can help you and post back.


----------



## unitron

killme said:


> I actually have several of these WD10EACS drives so I'll be restoring to same model and size as the one that's failing. I ran MFSCOPY in WINMFS and it got a pretty good ways into copying the media partition and then in Task Manager I could see it performing reads, but it wasn't doing any writes. I tried to do dd_rescue using the MFSLIVE 1.4 CD, but it said command not found (is it not on the cd?).
> 
> So I took the partially restored drive and surprisingly it booted just fine. I recorded Live TV and it played back just fine. I plan to do a kickstart 57 since the copying process did get interrupted, but at the moment it's working great.
> 
> I also put the downloaded image on a third drive and tried it just to make sure it works and it booted into Guided Setup so that's good. Thanks for that.
> 
> I'll perform the kickstart after the TiVo finishes recording some shows tonight.


First of all, understand that I write for future audiences as well as the person to whom I reply.

If you go to mfslive.org and read the instructions for WinMFS thoroughly and carefully, you'll see that during copying it may appear to have stopped doing anything, but in fact has not, and you just need to wait.

A straightforward byte for byte copy with dd_rescue of a good 1TB drive to another one (a Xerox of it) can take about 6 hours to complete on SATA I ports.

WinMFS might know some TiVo specific things that'll let it shave some time off of that, but if it's a drive with a lot of shows recorded, it's going to take a while.

As I think, and hope, I indicated, the file with the .tbk extension is for use with WinMFS, and the file with the .bak extension is for use with the "every home should have one even if they don't have a TiVo" MFS Live cd v1.4

With the MFS Live cd you would use the restore command. Here's an example:

restore -s 999 -pi /dos/652_gset.bak /dev/sda

and one should read all the stuff about MFS Live at the mfslive.org site first instead of just blindly typing in the above or one might overwrite their Windows drive or something.

If you were using an original drive instead of a backup image file, it would be something like this

backup -Tao - /dev/sda | restore -s 999 -pi - /dev/sdb

and again, don't type it in if you don't understand why it's there.

dd_rescue

is on the MFS Live cd v1.4, as well as the original program

dd

but

ddrescue

is not, so, as with all things Linux/Unix, one must be careful exactly what one has typed before hitting the Enter key.

If you were going to use dd_rescue to copy one drive to another of at least the same size

dd_rescue -v /dev/sda /dev/sdb

where sda is the source drive and sdb is the target drive

-v is the "verbose" option that let's you see what's going on and how far it had progressed.

If you want to know exactly how long it took

date;dd_rescue -v /dev/sda /dev/sdb;date

Note that those are semi-colons separating the two instances of the

date

command from the single instance of the

dd_rescue

command.

Of course if you're using dd_rescue (and not just on TiVo drives), it's either because you want to "Xerox" a drive (or partition, but that's for later), or because you think a drive is fixing to go bad and you want to try to save the software on it, or as much of it as you can.

When you say partially restored drive, do you mean the one you didn't let WinMFS finish the job on? If so, at some point it's going to give you trouble.

You should at least take the original drive and let WinMFS copy it to another drive and let it finish this time.


----------



## drcliffy

Thank for looking. I found an old post by you (#521) with the links to images. And guess what they still work.  Thanks for all your help!



unitron said:


> I had one up at SendSpace but it aged out from not enough people downloading it often enough. I'll try to get it uploaded to DropBox in the next day or two, and I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## unitron

drcliffy said:


> Thank for looking. I found an old post by you (#521) with the links to images. And guess what they still work.  Thanks for all your help!


You were actually able to get the SendSpace links to work for the 540 files?

Did you download both the WinMFS and MFS Live versions?

If not, download the other one to keep it in play longer as well.

It takes a lot longer for me to upload than for someone to download.

Oh, by the way, while you've got the TiVo apart, before you do anything to the original drive, you need to consider the possibility that the drive is fine and that the problem is the TiVo power supply.

Were you going to overwrite the original drive? Don't do it yet!

Better yet, don't do it at all.


----------



## lillevig

boroarke said:


> Anyone have a tcd140060 image they could let me use? TiVo just died this morning. Thank you in advance for any help!
> 
> Happy Holidays!





unitron said:


> I think the 140 can use a 240 image, and I can upload a 24008A image to DropBox in a couple of days. It'll require at least a larger than average 80GB drive to restore to (it came on a Maxtor that's a little fatter, LBA-wise, than the WD 80GB)
> 
> There's some previous discussion around this site, not necessarily just this thread, about the compatibility or lack thereof between and amongst the 130, 140, and 240 S2s, so go research to see if what I have can help you and post back.


I'll PM you a link to a 240 image that came from a 40GB drive. As Unitron says, that may work for your 140 as long as you restore it to a drive of at least 40GB.


----------



## Paul0427

Recently had both my Tivo drives fail. Any help with an image for a
Philips ptv300 and a Philips SD-H400 would be much Appreciated. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## PhantomDilbert

Hi:

It's been years since I posted. Looks like my HD Series 3 is finally up. A couple questions beforehand:
1) I'm getting the GSOD and continuous reboot. Is that an indication of a bad hard drive?
2) Does TiVo not do transfers of lifetime service anymore? A quick chat w/ TiVo customer service seemed that to be the case.

Frankly it makes for poor customer service. Can someone please send me an image for HD Series 3 TCD648250B? Also where can I find latest upgrade instructions (last time I did this was maybe +4 years ago on a series 2...)


----------



## unitron

TCD652160 images.

EDIT: When I first posted these, the current version was 11.0k, which is what these are.

END EDIT

For use with MFS Live

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/652_gset.bak

EDIT:

Here's the version from after it updated to 11.0m

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak

END EDIT

For use with WinMFS

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/652_gset.tbk

EDIT:

Here's the version from after it updated to 11.0m

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk

END EDIT


----------



## drcliffy

Yes, i downloaded both file! keeping the love alive!

The problem is definitely the hard drive. My EZSMART bios thingy told me that my hard drive was bad. When i try to the copy, the drive it failed to. Surprising it allowed me overwrite over the drive. (oops!)

I did a careful inspection on my power supply and those battery thingy look fine and were not bulging.

Nevertheless, after loading the image and going through Error 51 and rebooting and clearing the data/programing, it is now working fine.

Again thanks for your help! :up:



unitron said:


> You were actually able to get the SendSpace links to work for the 540 files?
> 
> Did you download both the WinMFS and MFS Live versions?
> 
> If not, download the other one to keep it in play longer as well.
> 
> It takes a lot longer for me to upload than for someone to download.
> 
> Oh, by the way, while you've got the TiVo apart, before you do anything to the original drive, you need to consider the possibility that the drive is fine and that the problem is the TiVo power supply.
> 
> Were you going to overwrite the original drive? Don't do it yet!
> 
> Better yet, don't do it at all.


----------



## unitron

PhantomDilbert said:


> Hi:
> 
> It's been years since I posted. Looks like my HD Series 3 is finally up. A couple questions beforehand:
> 1) I'm getting the GSOD and continuous reboot. Is that an indication of a bad hard drive?
> 2) Does TiVo not do transfers of lifetime service anymore? A quick chat w/ TiVo customer service seemed that to be the case.
> 
> Frankly it makes for poor customer service. Can someone please send me an image for HD Series 3 TCD648250B? Also where can I find latest upgrade instructions (last time I did this was maybe +4 years ago on a series 2...)


Can't help you with the image for that particular model, but allow me to suggest that you get the diagnostic software from the manufacturer of the drive itself and run the long test to establish if the problem is a physical problem with the drive or if it's the TiVo software on the drive that has gotten scrambled.

Also, while you've got the TiVo opened up, you need to visually inspect the power supply.

Go read the wikipedia article on "capacitor plague" and check out badcaps.net as well to learn what to look for.

The MFS Live cd v1.4 and the WinMFS program can both be useful in seeing if the drive has software problems, and both are available at mfslive.org

A word of warning, if your PC has a GigaByte brand motherboard let us know so we can tell you how to avoid having it put a Host Protected Area on your TiVo drive and any replacement drive you might use.


----------



## dwit

rc62it said:


> I need the image for the Toshiba SD-H400. Thanks


Upload started. Let me know when you get the image, or if something goes wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## j_y94

My TiVo Series 2 dropped a deuce on me, can I have the image for TCD24008A? Thanks!


----------



## lillevig

j_y94 said:


> My TiVo Series 2 dropped a deuce on me, can I have the image for TCD24008A? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## j_y94

Any files with .tbk extension means that I'd have to use WinMFS, correct?


----------



## unitron

j_y94 said:


> Any files with .tbk extension means that I'd have to use WinMFS, correct?


Correct.

If you need the MFS Live version, let me know.


----------



## jeaton

I need an image for tcd648250b (Series 3). My original 250GB disk doesn't spin up anymore, either in the tivo, or in my otherwise working PC.

I found the Supafly torrent, but it's claiming 11 days to finish, and if I don't get the TV working again soon, my preschooler may have a total meltdown.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jeaton

Looks like the last time I was in the community was in 2003 when I was trying to revive my ancient DirecTivo. When I dropped DirecTV so I could upgrade to HD cable, I decided that I didn't need to hack my tivos to add more space anymore, so I haven't been following the community anymore. Of course, now that my drive has died, I've come crawling back begging for help once again.

I think its great that the community is still going strong after all of these years!


----------



## lillevig

Paul0427 said:


> Recently had both my Tivo drives fail. Any help with an image for a
> Philips ptv300 and a Philips SD-H400 would be much Appreciated.
> Thank you very much!


I have an image that you could use for the PTV300 but it is over 6GB in size. Not sure why it is so large given that the S2 and above images I have are all less than 400MB. Anyway, unless someone else has one that is smaller, the only way I can think to get it to you is if you send me an 8GB or larger flash drive or SDHC card. I am willing to load the image and mail it back. If interested, send me an e-mail. You won't be able to PM until you get at least 10 posts.


----------



## lillevig

dwit said:


> Upload started. Let me know when you get the image, or if something goes wrong.
> 
> Good luck.


Paul0427 is looking for that image also.


----------



## dwit

lillevig said:


> Paul0427 is looking for that image also.


Paul0427,

If you mean the *Toshiba* sdh 400, pm(private message) me an email address for a link where you can download the image.

Good luck.


----------



## jeaton

jeaton said:


> I found the Supafly torrent, but it's claiming 11 days to finish, and if I don't get the TV working again soon, my preschooler may have a total meltdown.


The Supafly torrent sped up quite a bit. Looks like a few more seeders appeared, and I was able to get it restored onto a 500GB disk I had lying around, and I'm going through the setup now.

Hopefully I won't have any CableCard issues. I've heard that Verizon FIOS doesn't do any sort of locking of the cards to the TiVo, so it "should" work fine even though I am starting with a virgin disk image. I guess I'll find out shortly.


----------



## DrSnoCaps

Anybody know of a source for an Original S3 image (TCP648250B) that's not a torrent?


----------



## jeaton

DrSnoCaps said:


> Anybody know of a source for an Original S3 image (TCP648250B) that's not a torrent?


I'm uploading the files from the torrent to Dropbox now. Once they complete, I will send you a link.

-jeaton


----------



## jeaton

jeaton said:


> I'm uploading the files from the torrent to Dropbox now. Once they complete, I will send you a link.
> 
> -jeaton


Well, I would send a link, but I can't send any PMs yet.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52260591/tivo/Tivo.Series.3.TCD648250B.Virgin.Image.Supafly.mfs
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52260591/tivo/Tivo.Series.3.TCD648250B.Virgin.Image.Supafly.par2
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52260591/tivo/Tivo.Series.3.TCD648250B.Virgin.Image.Supafly.txt


----------



## jeaton

Oh, cool. I wasn't aware that I could just post the links publicly.

Of course, this is probably against the Dropbox TOS or something, so please let me know once you grab it and I will be removing the files from there.


----------



## jeaton

Also, for what it's worth, when I used the Supafly image, I had to clear and reset all before I could get everything working. It let me go all the way through guided setup and everything, but then it wouldn't let me schedule recordings. Once I did a clear and reset all, then I had to go through guided setup once again, and things worked.


----------



## jeaton

Oh, also:

I had to pull out my cable cards (I have Verizon FiOS), and put them back in one at a time before they would tune in any shows. I happen to have one single stream card and one multi-stream card (which is just acting as a single stream card). The multi-stream card was in slot 2, and was recognized fine, but it showed no card in slot one. The only way to get them both to be recognized was to pull them both out, and put them back in one at a time, then re-run guided setup again.

After running guided setup more times than I would have liked, especially considering that it was getting late and it takes unreasonably long to run, I was able to get everything working just fine.


----------



## DrSnoCaps

jeaton said:


> Oh, cool. I wasn't aware that I could just post the links publicly.
> 
> Of course, this is probably against the Dropbox TOS or something, so please let me know once you grab it and I will be removing the files from there.


Thanks a bunch. I've downloaded the image and will give it a try tm. Thanks again


----------



## computertron

Hi, can some kind individual please provide me with the image for the Directv HR10-250? thx


----------



## o2pilot

I'm needing the hr10-250 image also. have found my HD has died.
Thanks.


----------



## TVarmy

Hi, I'm looking for an image for the Tivo 540040. Preferably fairly recent, so that it works with a USB ethernet adapter or the G wireless adapter from Tivo so I don't need a phoneline for guided setup. My Tivo's original drive died. :-(

Thanks!

EDIT: Thanks, unitron! Search failed me!


----------



## unitron

TVarmy said:


> Hi, I'm looking for an image for the Tivo 540040. Preferably fairly recent, so that it works with a USB ethernet adapter or the G wireless adapter from Tivo so I don't need a phoneline for guided setup. My Tivo's original drive died. :-(
> 
> Thanks!


Go back a few pages to here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8688730#post8688730

and download both versions to help keep them online.

These came off of a Maxtor with an LBA number of 80293248, which may be slightly larger than other brand 40GB drives, but as long as you have to replace the drive you should go bigger anyway, so let me refer you to the required reading for using a SATA drive in PATA TiVos.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

(short version, JMicron or Marvel chipset-based adapter, and if you use a Caviar Green, get wdidle3 and disable Intellipark)

And when you put in a larger drive, increase the swap partition size to around 1MB for every GB of the new drive's size.


----------



## Wrongear

I need a R10 image. I know it's an old unit, but we like it. 

Thanks


----------



## Philbert1

I'm in the same boat as quite a few of the others recent posters here. I'm looking for an image for my DirecTivo HR10-250 (hopefully 6.4a).

If anyone's got an HR10-250 image, please please please let me know. Thanks

- philbert


----------



## a17z

Still looking for an image for a sony svr-3000. My hard drive died. Thanks.


----------



## unitron

a17z said:


> Still looking for an image for a sony svr-3000. My hard drive died. Thanks.


Here's one for $50, with spare parts and 2 remotes included.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/ele/2747250823.html

Of course, unless this thing has a lifetime sub they forgot to mention, their opinion of the unit's worth is a topic on which they'll need re-educating.

(There are people giving away dual tuner S2s)


----------



## Redoctobyr

Could anyone help me get an image for a TCD 24004A? Thank you.


----------



## unitron

Redoctobyr said:


> Could anyone help me get an image for a TCD 24004A? Thank you.


If you can use either of these

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8707432#post8707432

you're morally obligated to download both, to help keep them "in play" for the next person.

One's for restoring using the MFS Live cd and the other is for restoring with WinMFS.

Both are for the 24008A, which means you need at least an 80GB Maxtor (they had a slightly larger LBA number than the WD 80GB drives) or larger.

It's the same software, it's just that the image is of an installation with bigger MFS partitions.

If you want to use an up to 1TB SATA drive, read the adapter thread first.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

(If you have to restore to the original 40GB drive, but can borrow or otherwise temporarily use a larger drive, let me know, there's something we can try)


----------



## Redoctobyr

Moral obligations completed, both are downloading. Thank you for the links. I had seen those mentioned, but did not realize I could use them for my TiVo, thanks. I will be restoring to an >80GB disk, so that should work fine. 

FWIW, I have a Rosewill RC-203 SATA->IDE adapter which has been working very nicely for me, I was using it on a 640GB SATA disk. 

Thank you very much for the quick reply!


----------



## unitron

Redoctobyr said:


> Moral obligations completed, both are downloading. Thank you for the links. I had seen those mentioned, but did not realize I could use them for my TiVo, thanks. I will be restoring to an >80GB disk, so that should work fine.
> 
> FWIW, I have a Rosewill RC-203 SATA->IDE adapter which has been working very nicely for me, I was using it on a 640GB SATA disk.
> 
> Thank you very much for the quick reply!


Then, if you haven't already, go to the adapter thread and document exactly which adapter with exactly which chipset is working for you on exactly which drive(s) in exactly which TiVo, for the benefit of future searchers.


----------



## vsaltv

I really need a series 1 standalone image. Like an HDR112 or similar. Got a series 1 with no hard drive (must have removed it years ago and forgot about it). I bought instantcake years ago but I can't find the dang CD now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> I really need a series 1 standalone image. Like an HDR112 or similar. Got a series 1 with no hard drive (must have removed it years ago and forgot about it). I bought instantcake years ago but I can't find the dang CD now. Thanks for the help.


Is your S1 a Philips or a Sony?


----------



## vsaltv

unitron said:


> Is your S1 a Philips or a Sony?


Philips


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> Philips


I might be able to help you in a few days if no one else comes to the rescue first.

In the meantime, read the adapter thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

in case you want to put a decent sized drive in there.

Short version, only a Marvell chipset based adapter will work in an S1, and a Caviar Blue, SATA or PATA/IDE, either one, will not work in an S1.


----------



## vsaltv

please help if you can, I would really appreciate. I only need it so it can make a call to tivo to prove I have the unit to them so i can activate new lifetime service at the discount price. Wish I could remember why I took out the hard drive to begin with.


----------



## lillevig

vsaltv said:


> please help if you can, I would really appreciate. I only need it so it can make a call to tivo to prove I have the unit to them so i can activate new lifetime service at the discount price. Wish I could remember why I took out the hard drive to begin with.


I have a working image (WINMFS) for the S1 Philips but it is over 6GB in size so I can't post it like I can with my other images. If no one else can get one to you, I would be willing to copy it to an 8GB flash drive or SDHC card if you send it to me.


----------



## vsaltv

lillevig said:


> I have a working image (WINMFS) for the S1 Philips but it is over 6GB in size so I can't post it like I can with my other images. If no one else can get one to you, I would be willing to copy it to an 8GB flash drive or SDHC card if you send it to me.


If i set up an ftp would you be able to upload it to me? I really hope so


----------



## lillevig

vsaltv said:


> If i set up an ftp would you be able to upload it to me? I really hope so


I haven't tried that but would be willing to give it a go. I'll PM my e-mail address so you can send the necessary info to me. You won't be able to PM until you get at least 10 posts.


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> I have a working image (WINMFS) for the S1 Philips but it is over 6GB in size so I can't post it like I can with my other images. If no one else can get one to you, I would be willing to copy it to an 8GB flash drive or SDHC card if you send it to me.


That's like double huge for an S1 image, did you include a bunch of shows or something?


----------



## vsaltv

lillevig said:


> I haven't tried that but would be willing to give it a go. I'll PM my e-mail address so you can send the necessary info to me. You won't be able to PM until you get at least 10 posts.


I sent the mail.. can you believe i've been a member here for like what 6 yrs and still can't send a PM lol

not to mention when i first signed up i could send PMs, they must have taken it away


----------



## vsaltv

unitron said:


> That's like double huge for an S1 image, did you include a bunch of shows or something?


I wouldn't mind if it was 10 gig heh, I am so happy to get an image!!!


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> please help if you can, I would really appreciate. I only need it so it can make a call to tivo to prove I have the unit to them so i can activate new lifetime service at the discount price. Wish I could remember why I took out the hard drive to begin with.


If you have a universal remote that'll do both Sony and Philips TiVos, then burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd (not WinMFS) and download the Sony image from this link

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

and restore it onto a non-Caviar Blue drive of at least 30GB, no need for the -x option to expand for your purposes, and do not use the -p option either, because that's only for S2s and newer. While you're at it, skip the -z option as well.

[Also, if you use a drive larger than 128GB or 137GB, depending how you figure GB, I'm not sure if you'll need to run copykern (it's on a different cd, though. I can walk you through where to get it and how to how to use it to patch the kernel if that's necessary) to make the kernel LBA48 aware or not, since you won't be expanding.

We'll just have to wait and see on that one, but only if you use a drive that goes over the limit.]

That'll get the Philips up and running, and it's version 3 of the software so you can use a TurboNet card or a CacheCard to connect over the internet, or for telephone line connection an external modem (or use a program called pilotnet to connect to a 9 pin serial port on a computer with an internal modem and use that) if necessary (S1 modems are notorious for getting killed by spikes other equipment never notices).

Once we get your immediate problem solved we can work on getting you a proper Philips image for it later.
I think you'll have to use the Sony remote codes to control it.


----------



## vsaltv

unitron said:


> If you have a universal remote that'll do both Sony and Philips TiVos, then burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd (not WinMFS) and download the Sony image from this link
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202
> 
> and restore it onto a non-Caviar Blue drive of at least 30GB, no need for the -x option to expand for your purposes, and do not use the -p option either, because that's only for S2s and newer. While you're at it, skip the -z option as well.
> 
> [Also, if you use a drive larger than 128GB or 137GB, depending how you figure GB, I'm not sure if you'll need to run copykern (it's on a different cd, though. I can walk you through where to get it and how to how to use it to patch the kernel if that's necessary) to make the kernel LBA48 aware or not, since you won't be expanding.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see on that one, but only if you use a drive that goes over the limit.]
> 
> That'll get the Philips up and running, and it's version 3 of the software so you can use a TurboNet card or a CacheCard to connect over the internet, or for telephone line connection an external modem (or use a program called pilotnet to connect to a 9 pin serial port on a computer with an internal modem and use that) if necessary (S1 modems are notorious for getting killed by spikes other equipment never notices).
> 
> Once we get your immediate problem solved we can work on getting you a proper Philips image for it later.
> I think you'll have to use the Sony remote codes to control it.


is it ok if the universal remote is infrared only? I have a few tivo brand remotes.


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> is it ok if the universal remote is infrared only? I have a few tivo brand remotes.


Almost all remotes are infrared only, unless you're talking about those expensive things.

When I say universal remote, I'm not talking about one of those $100-$300 things with more buttons than a fabric store, just a 3 or 4 device $10 to $20 type.

The Tivo brand remotes will run an S1 Philips-made TiVo, provided that it's running the S1 software intended for Philips-made TiVos, but we're going to be running Sony-made TiVo S1 software on that Philips-made S1 TiVo, so we need something that can do the Sony TiVo remote codes*, and a universal is cheaper and easier to lay your hands on than an actual Sony TiVo remote.

*There was also one Sony Series 2 TiVo.

Please note that if you got hold of a Philips S1 image, you won't need something that does Sony S1 codes. Only if you use that Sony image I linked to will you have to use the Sony remote codes.

If you use a Philips S1 image, any of those TiVo remotes you have should work just fine.

Now, what kind of hard drive are you going to be using?


----------



## vsaltv

unitron said:


> Now, what kind of hard drive are you going to be using?


Let me look (trying to get 10 relevant posts heh)
OK I got a Seagate 10gb 9w1001 (will edit post when i find more hdd's they are everywhere)
Next is a Maxtor 5.7gb 90576d4
Next a Maxtor 200gb BAH41E00

I think that's all my old IDE style drives. I could also pull I believe a 40gb out of my DirectTivo unit if need be but would rather leave that along seeing how difficult it is to get images these days.

Can I expand the sony image on a 200gb drive but keep the partition under 137gb limit?


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> That's like double huge for an S1 image, did you include a bunch of shows or something?


No shows but it does have all of my Guide data (didn't know about Clear and Delete Everything back then). I did it two different times, about a month apart, on the same 14GB original drive. If I still had the drive I'd put it back in, do a C&DE and try again. As of now the only one I have available to pull an image from is an 80GB drive. It has always mystified me as to why the S1 image is so huge compared to the S2 and S3 images I've pulled. I tried to get an answer from Spike some time ago but I think he has quit replying to posts.


----------



## vsaltv

lillevig said:


> No shows but it does have all of my Guide data (didn't know about Clear and Delete Everything back then). I did it two different times, about a month apart, on the same 14GB original drive. If I still had the drive I'd put it back in, do a C&DE and try again. As of now the only one I have available to pull an image from is an 80GB drive. It has always mystified me as to why the S1 image is so huge compared to the S2 and S3 images I've pulled. I tried to get an answer from Spike some time ago but I think he has quit replying to posts.


Wish I could send you a faster internet so you can send the image to me  I think you are the last guy on earth who can properly restore a S1


----------



## lillevig

vsaltv said:


> Wish I could send you a faster internet so you can send the image to me  I think you are the last guy on earth who can properly restore a S1


If I have time later today I can pull the 80GB drive from my remaining S1, restore the old 14GB image without expanding, do a CD&E, and then try to capture a new image. If that doesn't work then I know a guy who collects old computer parts who may be willing to loan me a 15 or 20GB drive to image. I really don't think I'm the last guy able to image S1's but I'm late to the Tivo party and did a lot of messing around with four S1's before I moved up so my experiences are relatively fresh.


----------



## lillevig

vsaltv said:


> Wish I could send you a faster internet so you can send the image to me  I think you are the last guy on earth who can properly restore a S1





lillevig said:


> If I have time later today I can pull the 80GB drive from my remaining S1, restore the old 14GB image without expanding, do a CD&E, and then try to capture a new image. If that doesn't work then I know a guy who collects old computer parts who may be willing to loan me a 15 or 20GB drive to image. I really don't think I'm the last guy able to image S1's but I'm late to the Tivo party and did a lot of messing around with four S1's before I moved up so my experiences are relatively fresh.


Did all the stuff I mentioned above and sent you an e-mail with a link to the new image. The C&DE cut the file size down to about 130 MB.


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> Let me look (trying to get 10 relevant posts heh)
> OK I got a Seagate 10gb 9w1001 (will edit post when i find more hdd's they are everywhere)
> Next is a Maxtor 5.7gb 90576d4
> Next a Maxtor 200gb BAH41E00
> 
> I think that's all my old IDE style drives. I could also pull I believe a 40gb out of my DirectTivo unit if need be but would rather leave that along seeing how difficult it is to get images these days.
> 
> Can I expand the sony image on a 200gb drive but keep the partition under 137gb limit?


What you can do with the Sony image is use MFS Live to restore it to a drive 30GB or larger without expanding, and that'll be enough to let that S1 contact the mothership and re-assert the lifetime sub to qualify you for Multi-Set Discount, or MSD. But you'll need something that outputs the Sony remote codes.

If you want to do more than that, like keep using the S1 as a TiVo, you can go ahead with the Sony image now, on the 200GB Maxtor, and then we can talk about putting a Philips image on it later, (and how you'll need to learn how to unlock the drive) and using the copykern utility to patch the kernel to make it LBA48 aware.

If you already have a Philips image, then either MFS Live or WinMFS, depending on which was used to make the image, can restore it, as 30GB of space used, to that 200Gb, and then we can use copykern, and then we can expand. If you do that, suggest you specify a swap partition size of 100 to 128 MB during the initial restore and do not use the "optimized" partition layout (which is only for Series 2 and newer models, and only confuses an S1).


----------



## vsaltv

Can I image to a 200gb IDE drive but use a smaller than 137gb partition on it so i can get this box up and running? Or any use of a 200gb drive require a kernel patch regardless of partition size?


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> Can I image to a 200gb IDE drive but use a smaller than 137gb partition on it so i can get this box up and running? Or any use of a 200gb drive require a kernel patch regardless of partition size?


Either the Sony image I linked to or any S1 Philips image you're likely to get will restore as 30GB worth of partitions.

Just don't expand (which on a TiVo drive means adding partitions) until after you've run copykern.

And don't run copykern until I tell you how.


----------



## vsaltv

Thank you very much, so what you're saying is as long as I don't expand that image past its original partition size, i should be good to go to boot up on the 200gb drive  I'll post my results of this imaging once completed.


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> Thank you very much, so what you're saying is as long as I don't expand that image past its original partition size, i should be good to go to boot up on the 200gb drive  I'll post my results of this imaging once completed.


Yeah, the Series 1 TiVo hardware can handle drives up to about 1TB (which means a SATA drive with a Marvell chipset based SATA/IDE adapter).

It's the TiVo's software that has the problem until you patch the kernel.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> Either the Sony image I linked to or any S1 Philips image you're likely to get will restore as 30GB worth of partitions.
> 
> Just don't expand (which on a TiVo drive means adding partitions) until after you've run copykern.
> 
> And don't run copykern until I tell you how.





vsaltv said:


> Thank you very much, so what you're saying is as long as I don't expand that image past its original partition size, i should be good to go to boot up on the 200gb drive  I'll post my results of this imaging once completed.


The new S1 Philips image I pointed you to has 14GB of partitions. That's the smallest drive they put into one of those boxes. I didn't have a small drive to burn it to (to see if the 60+GB Apple Free partition would cause WINMFS to barf) but then I remembered that I had a 16GB SDHC card. WINMFS had no problem with it.


----------



## Kevin D42

Any chance of getting a winmfs image for a Series 3 (OLED Display, 648) Tivo?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vsaltv

Worked great lillevig! Thank you so much. Made its call to home, got me $100 off lifetime sub and the works, you DA man! Happy Holidays bro


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> Worked great lillevig! Thank you so much. Made its call to home, got me $100 off lifetime sub and the works, you DA man! Happy Holidays bro


By the way, what's the date of manufacture of that S1 and do you know when lifetime was bought for it?


----------



## papa

I got a TiVo Premeire from my brother. The hard drive is messed up. I have upgraded my old Series 1 and Series 2 unit in the past. I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320. Any help out there?


----------



## unitron

papa said:


> I got a TiVo Premeire from my brother. The hard drive is messed up. I have upgraded my old Series 1 and Series 2 unit in the past. I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320. Any help out there?


I'm pretty sure it's still the deal that you have to have a good Premiere drive and copy it byte for byte with dd or dd_rescue.

In other words, there isn't anything that can do a truncated backup as there is for the previous models.

Also, I seem to recall stories of people who somehow screwed up their Premiere drives just by trying to take a look at them with WinMFS.


----------



## vsaltv

unitron said:


> By the way, what's the date of manufacture of that S1 and do you know when lifetime was bought for it?


I'll have to look up the manufacture date, but it was activated with lifetime service 09/04/2001


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> I'll have to look up the manufacture date, but it was activated with lifetime service 09/04/2001


Okay, then the lifetime is too new to be eligible for the one-time transfer, so it doesn't really matter if it's old enough to be eligible to work manually.


----------



## vsaltv

explain what you mean? Would love to know if there's another way or something


----------



## unitron

vsaltv said:


> explain what you mean? Would love to know if there's another way or something


There was a little vagueness in the definition of "lifetime" in the beginning, so any purchase of Product Lifetime Service prior to January 21, 2000, if memory serves, is eligible for a one-time transfer to another TiVo.

And I think it was October of 2000 which was the manufacturing date cutoff point (plus it had to have come out of the factory loaded with a particular version of the software) for the unit to be usable as a manual recorder without a subscription. Not sure the exact details of what it would and wouldn't do compared to later models without subs, but I think they could still call in to set the clock. No guide data, of course.

But of course that doesn't matter if the unit has a lifetime sub that can't be moved off of it.


----------



## lillevig

papa said:


> I got a TiVo Premeire from my brother. The hard drive is messed up. I have upgraded my old Series 1 and Series 2 unit in the past. I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320. Any help out there?


I'm assuming that the unit doesn't have lifetime service. If it did, buying a pre-imaged drive (from eBay or one of the forum sponsors) would be well worth the investment. If you are determined to get it working anyway, you may be able to pick up a spare Premiere for pretty cheap ($50-60 range). Then you would need to check the JMFS thread on this forum for details on burning a new drive.


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> I'm assuming that the unit doesn't have lifetime service. If it did, buying a pre-imaged drive (from eBay or one of the forum sponsors) would be well worth the investment. If you are determined to get it working anyway, you may be able to pick up a spare Premiere for pretty cheap ($50-60 range). Then you would need to check the JMFS thread on this forum for details on burning a new drive.


If there's no sub on the one he has now, he can pick up another one and keep the first for spare parts.

If it is lifetimed, he should pick up another one to keep for spare parts and just copy the drive to his present drive.

jmfs is only needed to go to a larger drive.

To just copy a good stock drive over to the drive in the one he has, all that's needed is dd_rescue from the MFS Live cd.


----------



## o2pilot

still hoping for a hr10-250 image to resuscitate my hr10-250.
hard drive died.... Thanks.


----------



## Psychs

Looking for an image for the Toshiba RS-TX20. Please PM me. Thanks in advance and happy holidays!


----------



## MikeDeuce

Hey jeaton, 

I don't have enough posts to send a PM or email to you (perhaps one of you could forward this on for me), but I couldn't track down a torrent that was active for that sucker (TCD648250B), but you (you magnificent person, you) thought to upload everything to dropbox.

Thank you *VERY* much, and I hope you have a happy holiday/festivus/etc.

-Mike


----------



## Moebius

So I find myself a first time member of the dead hdd club (7 TiVos over 8 years, not a bad track record I suppose). I still have the original drive from the unit, but had formatted it to use in a PC some time back. Figuring since I'm currently of the unemployed variety, I could at least put the 250gb back in play for now. From what I've been reading, cake doesn't play well with the original size when trying to do its thing (plus that whole trying not to spend money). Can someone point me to an image for a 652160 unit so I can see if I can revive this 250 until such time as I can shell out for a new drive?


----------



## unitron

Moebius said:


> So I find myself a first time member of the dead hdd club (7 TiVos over 8 years, not a bad track record I suppose). I still have the original drive from the unit, but had formatted it to use in a PC some time back. Figuring since I'm currently of the unemployed variety, I could at least put the 250gb back in play for now. From what I've been reading, cake doesn't play well with the original size when trying to do its thing (plus that whole trying not to spend money). Can someone point me to an image for a 652160 unit so I can see if I can revive this 250 until such time as I can shell out for a new drive?


The original drive in a TCD652160 is a 160GB, not a 250.

Are you sure you don't have an original S3, a TCD648250?

For TCD652160 images,

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8831301#post8831301


----------



## Moebius

unitron said:


> The original drive in a TCD652160 is a 160GB, not a 250.
> 
> Are you sure you don't have an original S3, a TCD648250?
> 
> For TCD652160 images,
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8831301#post8831301


Definitely a 652160, as I was looking at the back of the unit as I posted.  So in theory, I have a 160 gb drive, probably with the TiVo image still on in floating around, and a 250gb that I don't even know from whence it came. Well, kind of a bonus I suppose.

Thanks for the image links, time to go read up a bit. I haven't worked with MFS in several years, at least since put the 1tb drive in this unit. Been a while.


----------



## unitron

Moebius said:


> Definitely a 652160, as I was looking at the back of the unit as I posted.  So in theory, I have a 160 gb drive, probably with the TiVo image still on in floating around, and a 250gb that I don't even know from whence it came. Well, kind of a bonus I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the image links, time to go read up a bit. I haven't worked with MFS in several years, at least since put the 1tb drive in this unit. Been a while.


Go to mfslive.org and download the iso for the MFS Live cd v1.4 if you don't have it already, and also the WinMFS program, and read all the readme's there.

Then come back here and read the thread about using jmfs to let you use up to a 2TB drive on an S3 HD.


----------



## fsaldana

I'm in desperate need of the TCD 540040. Can someone please help me out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fsaldana

Sorry I failed to mention I need the image for a TCD540040. Thanks again!


----------



## unitron

fsaldana said:


> I'm in desperate need of the TCD 540040. Can someone please help me out? Thanks in advance!


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8688730#post8688730

No matter whether you need an MFS Live restorable image or a WinMFS restorable image, you have to show your gratitude by downloading both to help extend their keep alive date.


----------



## snailcat

Does anyone have an image for the Dual Tuner 649080?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

snailcat said:


> Does anyone have an image for the Dual Tuner 649080?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## unitron

snailcat said:


> Does anyone have an image for the Dual Tuner 649080?
> 
> Thanks!


Doesn't anyone ever click on "Search this thread" anymore?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8706933#post8706933


----------



## ccain

My lifetime series 2 drive died. I need image for TCD240080. Thanks!


----------



## lillevig

ccain said:


> My lifetime series 2 drive died. I need image for TCD240080. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## stayclassy

My Series 2, Pioneer DVR-810H-S hard drive died. No backup 

I'm not sure InstantCake will work with my old pc.

(apologies if I missed the thread that covers this)

Can anyone point me to what my options are to get a backup image? Would appreciate any info on how to get an image ??


----------



## lillevig

stayclassy said:


> My Series 2, Pioneer DVR-810H-S hard drive died. No backup
> 
> I'm not sure InstantCake will work with my old pc.
> 
> (apologies if I missed the thread that covers this)
> 
> Can anyone point me to what my options are to get a backup image? Would appreciate any info on how to get an image ??


If you already have InstantCake with the appropriate image, you can follow the directions in this link to copy the image to a flashdrive, boot MFSTools, and burn the image to a drive connected via a USB to IDE/SATA cable. I've done it using a laptop when IC could not recognize my DVD drive.

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1734


----------



## stayclassy

lillevig said:


> If you already have InstantCake with the appropriate image, you can follow the directions in this link to copy the image to a flashdrive, boot MFSTools, and burn the image to a drive connected via a USB to IDE/SATA cable. I've done it using a laptop when IC could not recognize my DVD drive.


Nice, I'll give that a try.

Btw, DvrUpgrade support said it couldn't be done:



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> Nope - you really need an old PC for that product.
> 
> > Hey guys--
> > I was considering buying your InstantCake installer since my Tivo HD died.
> >
> > I was wondering if it's possible to install without an old PC? I have an
> > IDE-to-USB cable and was hoping there was a simpler installation?
> >
> > Please let me know what options are available!


----------



## unitron

ccain said:


> My lifetime series 2 drive died. I need image for TCD240080. Thanks!


Somewhere between page 20 and this page I've got links for a 24008A image that'll work.

Please download both versions to extend their time on the server.


----------



## unitron

stayclassy said:


> My Series 2, Pioneer DVR-810H-S hard drive died. No backup
> 
> I'm not sure InstantCake will work with my old pc.
> 
> (apologies if I missed the thread that covers this)
> 
> Can anyone point me to what my options are to get a backup image? Would appreciate any info on how to get an image ??


Instant Cake will probably work better with your old PC than on a new one.

But you can probably find another on of that same model TiVo on Craigslist for the same price as they're asking for IC now.


----------



## stayclassy

MFSLive Tools + IC image worked as expected. Is there any warehousing on the Forums in case anyone else needs it?


----------



## unitron

stayclassy said:


> MFSLive Tools + IC image worked as expected. Is there any warehousing on the Forums in case anyone else needs it?


Even if you could store that image on this site, it (Instant Cake) is a licensed commercial product (from a TCF sponsor, no less), so it would be improper and probably copyright infringement for you to make a copy of the Instant Cake cd .iso available.

Open an account at dropbox, and if you happen to have a working TiVo in the house, pull the drive, use the MFS Live cd v1.4 from mfslive.org (not the IC cd) to make a truncated image, give the file a .bak extension.

Use WinMFS, also from mfslive.org, to make a truncated image, but this one gets a .tbk extension--WinMFS does that by default.

Then upload both to your dropbox account.

If anyone comes along looking for an image for that particular model, send them the dropbox links.

Backing up with both programs doubles the chances of having the right version on hand no matter which program the "beg-ee" wishes to use to do the restoration.


----------



## jeblis

Could I get a PM on where I can find an image for my TCD648250B?

Thanks!


----------



## peppergeo

My long-time friend, a TCD230040 with a lifetime sub, came down with the GSOD. Could anyone out there help me with an image file?


----------



## unitron

peppergeo said:


> My long-time friend, a TCD230040 with a lifetime sub, came down with the GSOD. Could anyone out there help me with an image file?


If you have a drive with an LBA number of at least 160086528 (that's the size of the 80GB Maxtor that's a little bigger than an 80GB WD ), you might be able to use this one

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8707432#post8707432

from a TCD24008A.

Download both versions to keep them on the server longer.


----------



## peppergeo

Thanks for the possible fix. I'll report how it goes.


----------



## unitron

peppergeo said:


> Thanks for the possible fix. I'll report how it goes.


It's not impossible that the power supply has developed capacitor problems.

Go read the wikipedia page on capacitor plague to learn how to visually spot the problem.

Take the drive out of that TiVo, hook it to a computer, and run the drive manufacturer's diagnostics on it. If it's a Maxtor drive, use the Seagate diagnostic software.


----------



## Terzik

jeblis said:


> Could I get a PM on where I can find an image for my TCD648250B?
> 
> Thanks!


Scroll back, page 25, #739. I just checked links, appear to still be valid. I have used the Supafly image myself. Just remember you will have to Clear and Delete after initial setup.


----------



## John Wilson

Hello.
Does anyone have an image for a 140060? Preferably a WinMFS-friendly one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unitron

John Wilson said:


> Hello.
> Does anyone have an image for a 140060? Preferably a WinMFS-friendly one?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Rumor has it that the 140s and 240s can use the same software.

A few pages back I've got links to .tbk and .bak versions of a 24008A image.

Download both to keep them alive on the server.


----------



## John Wilson

unitron said:


> Rumor has it that the 140s and 240s can use the same software.
> 
> A few pages back I've got links to .tbk and .bak versions of a 24008A image.
> 
> Download both to keep them alive on the server.


I have an old drive from a 240080 box that I booted in this box to check my power supply fix. It booted but came back with an Important Message about there being a hardware error and I had 3 choices; the first two being Restart the DVR or Skip for now. I don't remember the 3rd. At this point I figure I'd better get an exact image if I can.

Does anybody know what steps I should take if I proceed with the 240--- image? This was on a 40GB drive; would that make a difference?

TIA!


----------



## unitron

John Wilson said:


> I have an old drive from a 240080 box that I booted in this box to check my power supply fix. It booted but came back with an Important Message about there being a hardware error and I had 3 choices; the first two being Restart the DVR or Skip for now. I don't remember the 3rd. At this point I figure I'd better get an exact image if I can.
> 
> Does anybody know what steps I should take if I proceed with the 240--- image? This was on a 40GB drive; would that make a difference?
> 
> TIA!


That important message is basically an error 51, you've got software that expects to be an a TiVo with a particular TiVo Service Number suddenly finding itself on a TiVo with a different TSN.

Running Guided Setup should fix it.

Maybe classicsat will drop by with a definitive answer about 140 and 240 image compatibility.

What size hard drive are you trying to restore to?

The original drive in a 24008A is a Maxtor 80GB, which has a larger LBA number than an 80GB WD, and the image won't go onto anything smaller than the original drive.

What brand and model is that 40GB?

It could maybe have been transplanted in from a 240040 or 24004A.

Don't do anything with it in the TiVo, just hook it to a computer and make images from it with both WinMFS and the MFS Live cd.

Although if that "Skip for now" option will let you get into system information without having to go through guided setup, make a note of what software version it says it's running--the entire long number, and post it here.

If that 140 is worth reviving, it's worth an adapter and a big SATA drive.

Consult the adapter thread.


----------



## John Wilson

unitron said:


> That important message is basically an error 51, you've got software that expects to be an a TiVo with a particular TiVo Service Number suddenly finding itself on a TiVo with a different TSN.
> 
> Running Guided Setup should fix it.
> 
> Maybe classicsat will drop by with a definitive answer about 140 and 240 image compatibility.
> 
> What size hard drive are you trying to restore to?
> 
> The original drive in a 24008A is a Maxtor 80GB, which has a larger LBA number than an 80GB WD, and the image won't go onto anything smaller than the original drive.
> 
> What brand and model is that 40GB?
> 
> It could maybe have been transplanted in from a 240040 or 24004A.
> 
> Don't do anything with it in the TiVo, just hook it to a computer and make images from it with both WinMFS and the MFS Live cd.
> 
> Although if that "Skip for now" option will let you get into system information without having to go through guided setup, make a note of what software version it says it's running--the entire long number, and post it here.
> 
> If that 140 is worth reviving, it's worth an adapter and a big SATA drive.
> 
> Consult the adapter thread.


I mis-spoke. I had an original 40GB drive from a 240040 that I tried to boot in this 140060 box, which has the original 60GB drive that won't boot now after the power supply went south. I fixed the PS but can't get the 60GB drive to boot so I naively tried to boot this 40giger just to confirm that the PS is okay. So now what to do. The 60GB drive is a WD. I'll try again to boot with the 40GB and see if I can get the s/w version.


----------



## lillevig

John Wilson said:


> I mis-spoke. I had an original 40GB drive from a 240040 that I tried to boot in this 140060 box, which has the original 60GB drive that won't boot now after the power supply went south. I fixed the PS but can't get the 60GB drive to boot so I naively tried to boot this 40giger just to confirm that the PS is okay. So now what to do. The 60GB drive is a WD. I'll try again to boot with the 40GB and see if I can get the s/w version.


I'll send you a link to a WinMFS image for a 40GB TCD240 in case you can't get anything off of your drive. If Unitron is correct about them using the same SW version then the 40GB image should fit on your 60GB drive if you still want to get that going.


----------



## John Wilson

lillevig said:


> I'll send you a link to a WinMFS image for a 40GB TCD240 in case you can't get anything off of your drive. If Unitron is correct about them using the same SW version then the 40GB image should fit on your 60GB drive if you still want to get that going.


Thanks lillevig and unitron. I will try your links but I may try to get an image off of my own 40GB which is from a 24004A and is running 9.3.2b--- s/w. I know this because I have this unit with a 250GB running right now. Maybe that might be an issue when trying to run it in the 140060 box?


----------



## rjaiswal

Long time lurker, first time poster... Looking for an image for a Tivo Series 3 model TCD648250B. Moved to a new house and the movers were not kind to my Tivo's... This is the only one, who's backup image became corrupted...

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks!


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster... Looking for an image for a Tivo Series 3 model TCD648250B. Moved to a new house and the movers were not kind to my Tivo's... This is the only one, who's backup image became corrupted...
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks!


Got somewhere I can upload it to?


----------



## unitron

Okay, here's a 13GB truncated Series 1 Philips, software version 3, LBA48 patched, original S1 style partition layout, starts in Guided Setup image in both flavors, MFS Live and WinMFS

Remember to not use the -p option with the restore command on the MFS Live cd and make sure WinMFS is set to not use the "optimized" partition layout.

This is the one to restore with the MFS Live cd

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

and this is the one to restore with WinMFS

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk


----------



## Stinkweed8

I have a LT series 3 TCD648250B that i am trying to resurrect. Anybody have an image I can use and perhaps some guidance on how to use it. I got an image from a torrent, but im not sure if it is correct file type.

I would prefer to go with WinMFS if possible...


----------



## unitron

Stinkweed8 said:


> I have a LT series 3 TCD648250B that i am trying to resurrect. Anybody have an image I can use and perhaps some guidance on how to use it. I got an image from a torrent, but im not sure if it is correct file type.
> 
> I would prefer to go with WinMFS if possible...


Are you going to try to re-use the original drive?

If so, we should do a few things first.

Are you looking to go onto a bigger drive?

When you say resurrect, exactly what's wrong with it now?

Let's be sure we're solving the right problem.

EDIT: Disregard the next question. Have no idea why I didn't realize you meant lifetimed.

"I have a LT series 3"

What's an LT?

end EDIT

NEW EDIT:::

For the latest version (as of April 2015) of the S3 software (11.0m), use the links in this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10469859#post10469859

END NEW EDIT:

MFS Live cd v1.4 version

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak

WinMFS version

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk

If you want your own free dropbox account we can both get extra storage space if you get it in response to an invitation from me.

Click my user name and email me and we can discuss it.


----------



## Stinkweed8

The LT was lifetimed...sorry about that.

The unit boots up and gets stuck in the setup process at the Loading Data stage after setting the wifi adapter up. I tried kickstarting and no change. Hoping it is the hdd and that a new one will make it work again. I bought it for relatively cheap assuming I would be able to fix it.

Using the WINMFS version...what am i going to be doing to start anew with a new hdd. Will I be using the old one at all. I have upgraded a couple of tivos in the past...one quite a while ago with linux commands and one within windows...but never have done this without having a good drive to copy the software from.

Any help would be much appreciated....like, what do I do with these files...sorry and thanks Unitron.

And I do have a dropbox account and it is pretty much full 



unitron said:


> Are you going to try to re-use the original drive?
> 
> If so, we should do a few things first.
> 
> Are you looking to go onto a bigger drive?
> 
> When you say resurrect, exactly what's wrong with it now?
> 
> Let's be sure we're solving the right problem.
> 
> EDIT: Disregard the next question. Have no idea why I didn't realize you meant lifetimed.
> 
> "I have a LT series 3"
> 
> What's an LT?
> 
> end EDIT
> 
> MFS Live cd v1.4 version
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak
> 
> WinMFS version
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk
> 
> If you want your own free dropbox account we can both get extra storage space if you get it in response to an invitation from me.
> 
> Click my user name and email me and we can discuss it.


----------



## unitron

Stinkweed8 said:


> The LT was lifetimed...sorry about that.
> 
> The unit boots up and gets stuck in the setup process at the Loading Data stage after setting the wifi adapter up. I tried kickstarting and no change. Hoping it is the hdd and that a new one will make it work again. I bought it for relatively cheap assuming I would be able to fix it.
> 
> Using the WINMFS version...what am i going to be doing to start anew with a new hdd. Will I be using the old one at all. I have upgraded a couple of tivos in the past...one quite a while ago with linux commands and one within windows...but never have done this without having a good drive to copy the software from.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated....like, what do I do with these files...sorry and thanks Unitron.
> 
> And I do have a dropbox account and it is pretty much full


Mine's pretty much full, too, all TiVo images, which is why I'm trolling for extra free space.

I've got other images on sendspace, but they have to be downloaded every so often to keep alive. If you're bored, feel free to search my posts in this thread and download some of them for the benefit of later searchers with different models.

Do you mean you bought the TiVo itself cheap hoping to fix it?

Does that mean it still has the original 250GB drive?

If so, take out the drive, hook it to a Windows computer, DO NOT try to look at the drive with any Windows program, launch WinMFS, select that drive, make sure you've got the right one, click on mfsinfo, see if it's set to boot from partitions 3 and 4, which we'll call Option 1, or from 6 and 7, which we'll call Option 2.

Then click on fixboot and choose the opposite option. If you're booting from 3 and 4, choose option 2 to change it to 6 and 7. If you're booting from 6 and 7, choose option 1 to change it to 3 and 4.

Then click on fix swap.

Then exit, power down, put it back in the TiVo and try again.

You are using the TiVo brand wireless adapter, right?

Can you temporarily use a Cat5 cable and hook it straight to your router?

Oh, in setup, give it a fixed IP address. Actually give anything and everything on the network that doesn't travel a fixed IP address.

Can't hurt, might help.

My main router's address is 192.168.1.1, with a wireless router hanging off of it at .2, a wired at .3, and two more planned for .4 and .5.

Each router is, or will be, assigned one of the numbers from .250 to .254 for DHCP it can hand out.

Network attached storage starts at .20

Computers start at .100

TiVos start at .201 (I've got one computer that's on .200 servicing the living room TiVos)

Planning it out that way, no conflicts. I can increase the DHCP range downward if necessary, without hitting anything else until or unless I get like 7 Tivos for each room, which ain't happening, even if they were free ('cause the light bill ain't).

Those are the public links for those images on dropbox, just click on them and the download "open or save" box should pop up.

But maybe you won't need them.


----------



## Stinkweed8

Thanks for all that info Unitron. The drive is the original 250GB WD2500BS drive. From what I understand this Tivo was never actually run through guided setup and it looks clean as a whistle inside. Yes I bought the tivo form someone on the forum here ... they werent interested in trying to fix it so I took a chance with it since it has lifetime on it.

I will try the swap tonight and let you know what happens...thanks again.

MZ



unitron said:


> Mine's pretty much full, too, all TiVo images, which is why I'm trolling for extra free space.
> 
> I've got other images on sendspace, but they have to be downloaded every so often to keep alive. If you're bored, feel free to search my posts in this thread and download some of them for the benefit of later searchers with different models.
> 
> Do you mean you bought the TiVo itself cheap hoping to fix it?
> 
> Does that mean it still has the original 250GB drive?
> 
> If so, take out the drive, hook it to a Windows computer, DO NOT try to look at the drive with any Windows program, launch WinMFS, select that drive, make sure you've got the right one, click on mfsinfo, see if it's set to boot from partitions 3 and 4, which we'll call Option 1, or from 6 and 7, which we'll call Option 2.
> 
> Then click on fixboot and choose the opposite option. If you're booting from 3 and 4, choose option 2 to change it to 6 and 7. If you're booting from 6 and 7, choose option 1 to change it to 3 and 4.
> 
> Then click on fix swap.
> 
> Then exit, power down, put it back in the TiVo and try again.
> 
> You are using the TiVo brand wireless adapter, right?
> 
> Can you temporarily use a Cat5 cable and hook it straight to your router?
> 
> Oh, in setup, give it a fixed IP address. Actually give anything and everything on the network that doesn't travel a fixed IP address.
> 
> Can't hurt, might help.
> 
> My main router's address is 192.168.1.1, with a wireless router hanging off of it at .2, a wired at .3, and two more planned for .4 and .5.
> 
> Each router is, or will be, assigned one of the numbers from .250 to .254 for DHCP it can hand out.
> 
> Network attached storage starts at .20
> 
> Computers start at .100
> 
> TiVos start at .201 (I've got one computer that's on .200 servicing the living room TiVos)
> 
> Planning it out that way, no conflicts. I can increase the DHCP range downward if necessary, without hitting anything else until or unless I get like 7 Tivos for each room, which ain't happening, even if they were free ('cause the light bill ain't).
> 
> Those are the public links for those images on dropbox, just click on them and the download "open or save" box should pop up.
> 
> But maybe you won't need them.


----------



## unitron

Stinkweed8 said:


> Thanks for all that info Unitron. The drive is the original 250GB WD2500BS drive. From what I understand this Tivo was never actually run through guided setup and it looks clean as a whistle inside. Yes I bought the tivo form someone on the forum here ... they werent interested in trying to fix it so I took a chance with it since it has lifetime on it.
> 
> I will try the swap tonight and let you know what happens...thanks again.
> 
> MZ


Pull the drive, hook it to a computer, do not boot into Windows, and run WD's diagnostic software on it.


----------



## unitron

Based on an email I got notifying me of a post which should be here but isn't, I'm thinking someone figured out that one needs administrator privileges in Windows 7 to see drives in WinMFS, but was too embarassed to share that bit of info with posterity.


----------



## Stinkweed8

unitron said:


> Based on an email I got notifying me of a post which should be here but isn't, I'm thinking someone figured out that one needs administrator privileges in Windows 7 to see drives in WinMFS, but was too embarassed to share that bit of info with posterity.


You got that right unitron...I figured that part out almost immediately.

Now, The drive checked ok on both tests, and I did the fix swap commands in winMFS...and I hooked the tivo up direct to the router. Still, durring the "loading info" step of setup I get "error S03" and it stops...

I am thinking of reimaging the drive using the link you provided...I do not have a large enough blank hdd to try a fresh one and they are too expensive right now just to buy one to play with...winMSF wont let me install the image on a 120GB drive...I guess it needs to be 250GB like the original or bigger.

Any other ideas before I destroy the original image with winMFS restore?

start edit......

went ahead and reimaged the drive and IT WORKED...no more s03 error. I did however get a #51 error after setup completed. I found that "clear and delete everything" was the cure and that worked too. Thanks for all the help. Hope this helps someone else out in the future.

end edit....

Thanks


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> Based on an email I got notifying me of a post which should be here but isn't, I'm thinking someone figured out that one needs administrator privileges in Windows 7 to see drives in WinMFS, but was too embarassed to share that bit of info with posterity.


Administrator mode also needed to run it in Vista (for those still in limbo between XP and 7).


----------



## unitron

Stinkweed8 said:


> You got that right unitron...I figured that part out almost immediately.
> 
> Now, The drive checked ok on both tests, and I did the fix swap commands in winMFS...and I hooked the tivo up direct to the router. Still, durring the "loading info" step of setup I get "error S03" and it stops...
> 
> I am thinking of reimaging the drive using the link you provided...I do not have a large enough blank hdd to try a fresh one and they are too expensive right now just to buy one to play with...winMSF wont let me install the image on a 120GB drive...I guess it needs to be 250GB like the original or bigger.
> 
> Any other ideas before I destroy the original image with winMFS restore?
> 
> start edit......
> 
> went ahead and reimaged the drive and IT WORKED...no more s03 error. I did however get a #51 error after setup completed. I found that "clear and delete everything" was the cure and that worked too. Thanks for all the help. Hope this helps someone else out in the future.
> 
> end edit....
> 
> Thanks


Since you bought it from someone else, did you check to see if it had any shows on it you wanted to save?

If not, before running guided setup to put in your own zip code and area code, did you try a "Clear & Delete Everything" to see if that would cure it?


----------



## wiz

Looking for an image for an original Series 3 250gb (TCD648250). Thanks!


----------



## aymanme

wiz said:


> Looking for an image for an original Series 3 250gb (TCD648250). Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## unitron

wiz said:


> Looking for an image for an original Series 3 250gb (TCD648250). Thanks!


Does no one read or search anymore?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8921060#post8921060

It was only on the same page.


----------



## kirb34

I need an image for my HUMAX T800, the hhd is broken

Thanks!


----------



## motorcycle_rider

I corrupted my existing image and need a new one, can anyone help me out.

I am looking for an image for the Toshiba SD-H400

Thanks

Nevermind, I found a backup of my backup of my backup and it worked.....WHEW!!!!


----------



## Ashalon

motorcycle_rider said:


> Nevermind, I found a backup of my backup of my backup and it worked.....WHEW!!!!


I am also looking for that image. Could you email one my way?


----------



## unitron

motorcycle_rider said:


> I corrupted my existing image and need a new one, can anyone help me out.
> 
> I am looking for an image for the Toshiba SD-H400
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nevermind, I found a backup of my backup of my backup and it worked.....WHEW!!!!


Then there's some space at dropbox with your name on it just waiting for that image.

If you let me refer you we can both get some extra free space there.


----------



## motorcycle_rider

Ashalon said:


> I am also looking for that image. Could you email one my way?


PM sent


----------



## AddictivKaos

Hi I'm looking for a TCD663320 image for a Tivo 320 (Australia). Thanks


----------



## ParaDiddle

I'm looking for a TCD658000 image please.


----------



## ParaDiddle

Did you ever find this image? I'm looking for it too.



noyade233 said:


> Hi, need a image for a HD TCD658000. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

ParaDiddle said:


> I'm looking for a TCD658000 image please.


If you use WinMFS, I think this will work.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk

If you let me refer you to get a dropbox account, we both get extra free space.

email or PM me for the referral


----------



## ParaDiddle

I can't send email or PM yet until I get 10 posts. I used your image and it appears to be working but my cable cards aren't getting any channels. I think I have to call my cable company? Any suggestions?



unitron said:


> If you use WinMFS, I think this will work.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk
> 
> If you let me refer you to get a dropbox account, we both get extra free space.
> 
> email or PM me for the referral


----------



## ParaDiddle

Yup... Called the cable company and they married my cable cards. I have TV again!!! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## unitron

ParaDiddle said:


> Yup... Called the cable company and they married my cable cards. I have TV again!!!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Nice to see the internet was working for at least one of us this past hour.

Glad I could help.

Glad you could get it done over the phone instead of having to wait for a truck roll.

Did you restore to the original drive?

Once you get it set up the way you want it, right cable lineup, cable cards paired, fixed IP address assigned, etc, you should use WinMFS to make a truncated backup just for your machine.

Then you should go back to mfslive.org and get the zip of the iso of the MFS Live cd v1.4 and burn yourself a copy and make another backup using it.

That way if Windows is screwed up and you need to fix the TiVo, you can boot from the cd and restore the image it made.

Also, that cd is handy to have for other stuff on it even if you don't own a TiVo.


----------



## Jmann8888

Hi, my brother has a series 2, the model number is TCD240080. there is no backup at all, and one of the hard drives is toast. i need a back up image preferably in the .tbk format. all i have is a laptop.

I actually searched the thread and found what i was looking for. thanks though for anyone who would have replied.


----------



## lowboy

Hi all,
It has been many (many) years since I have worked on a Tivo. I have no idea what happened to my backups at this point. I am trying to rebuild my *TCD540040* to give to someone else. It has a bad hard drive (boot loop), and I got something to replace it. But, I need an image to put down on it. Can someone help me? I would ideally like the one that works with winmfs if possible.

Thanks,

Lowboy


----------



## unitron

Jmann8888 said:


> Hi, my brother has a series 2, the model number is TCD240080. there is no backup at all, and one of the hard drives is toast. i need a back up image preferably in the .tbk format. all i have is a laptop.
> 
> I actually searched the thread and found what i was looking for. thanks though for anyone who would have replied.


If you found my 24008A images I hope you downloaded both flavors to keep them alive longer for others, but I responded because you said ONE of the drives was bad.

Has this unit previously been been upgraded?


----------



## unitron

lowboy said:


> Hi all,
> It has been many (many) years since I have worked on a Tivo. I have no idea what happened to my backups at this point. I am trying to rebuild my *TCD540040* to give to someone else. It has a bad hard drive (boot loop), and I got something to replace it. But, I need an image to put down on it. Can someone help me? I would ideally like the one that works with winmfs if possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lowboy


Find the black bar near the top of the page just before the comments start. On the right-hand side it says "Search this thread". Click that, type in tcd540040, find my post from last September.

Download both flavors.

Remember, the 240s and 540s used Maxtor drives that have slightly higher LBA numbers than WDs and Seagates with the same GB number, and the image won't restore to a drive that's not at least as large as the factory original.


----------



## lowboy

unitron said:


> Find the black bar near the top of the page just before the comments start. On the right-hand side it says "Search this thread". Click that, type in tcd540040, find my post from last September.
> 
> Download both flavors.
> 
> Remember, the 240s and 540s used Maxtor drives that have slightly higher LBA numbers than WDs and Seagates with the same GB number, and the image won't restore to a drive that's not at least as large as the factory original.


I did the search first, and tried to download those two files, but they have been deleted. As an FYI, I have a 120 gig drive to replace the 40 gig drive, so I should be good on that front. But, I still need an image if you have it someplace else?

EDIT: I was wrong, the link earlier in this thread is good.
I guess there was more than one link. Earlier today, I searched, and found a thread from September (from the same file hosting site), and the files were deleted. I guess these are different links. In any case, it is downloading now!


----------



## unitron

lowboy said:


> I did the search first, and tried to download those two files, but they have been deleted. As an FYI, I have a 120 gig drive to replace the 40 gig drive, so I should be good on that front. But, I still need an image if you have it someplace else?
> 
> EDIT: I was wrong, the link earlier in this thread is good.
> I guess there was more than one link. Earlier today, I searched, and found a thread from September (from the same file hosting site), and the files were deleted. I guess these are different links. In any case, it is downloading now!


The trouble with dropbox is you only get so much space for free, and the trouble with sendspace is you only get space for a limited time for free, and stuff that hasn't been downloaded lately gets dumped and you have to upload it again and change your links again.

I'll try to get both 540 images uploaded again, and I'll PM you when the .tbk one is ready for download, and I'll edit the original post when I get both uploaded.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> Remember, the 240s and 540s used Maxtor drives that have slightly higher LBA numbers than WDs and Seagates with the same GB number, and the image won't restore to a drive that's not at least as large as the factory original.


My three 240's all have original WD drives (040, 080, and 004a models).


----------



## unitron

lowboy said:


> I did the search first, and tried to download those two files, but they have been deleted. As an FYI, I have a 120 gig drive to replace the 40 gig drive, so I should be good on that front. But, I still need an image if you have it someplace else?
> 
> EDIT: I was wrong, the link earlier in this thread is good.
> I guess there was more than one link. Earlier today, I searched, and found a thread from September (from the same file hosting site), and the files were deleted. I guess these are different links. In any case, it is downloading now!


I just fired up sendspace and it showed the most recent download to be earlier this month, so I figured there were some wires crossed somewhere.

You might have found a posting with the original links from when I first uploaded to sendspace in September.

I've since re-uploaded, and edited the original September post (back in December) to replace the links with more current ones.

Now that you've downloaded the .tbk version, go ahead and download the .bak version as well.

That'll keep it alive longer.


----------



## rjaiswal

Hi!

I was able to download 648250.bak and was able to sucessfully restore it to a seagate pipeline HD. However, my series 3 keeps rebooting after the "Welcome! Powering Up!" screen. I used MFStools 1.4 to do the restore. The command I used was restore -zxpi \tivo\648250.bak \dev\sda. \tivo is where I mounted the USB stick containing the image. To mount the USB stick I used mount -t vfat \dev\sdb1 \tivo. Did I do anything worng?

thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## rjaiswal

the USB stick's format is FAT32...


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> the USB stick's format is FAT32...


I'm working on a detailed reply. Stand by.


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was able to download 648250.bak and was able to sucessfully restore it to a seagate pipeline HD. However, my series 3 keeps rebooting after the "Welcome! Powering Up!" screen. I used MFStools 1.4 to do the restore. The command I used was restore -zxpi \tivo\648250.bak \dev\sda. \tivo is where I mounted the USB stick containing the image. To mount the USB stick I used mount -t vfat \dev\sdb1 \tivo. Did I do anything worng?
> 
> thanks for the help in advance!


It sounds as though it might not be communicating with the drive, or it might not be getting what it needs from the drive when it does.

Well, if you used the image I uploaded to dropbox, understand that I do not yet actually own a TCD648250.

I got someone to put an image up somewhere for me to download (I think it was a WinMFS version), I restored it to a drive, and then made truncated backups from that drive, so if there's a flaw in them, I have no way of knowing.

As for what you did--

You can skip the -z option, it isn't really needed.

Set everything up the way it was, boot with the MFS Live cd v1.4,
go ahead and mount the thumb drive (USB stick) to /tivo

(Notice that's "frontslash" tivo, not "backslash" tivo

this is a unix-ish environment, not a DOS-like one

and whether the lowercase or capital version of a letter is used matters and can be the difference between a harmless command and one that screws something up)

mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /tivo

then do

ls /tivo

(that's a lowercase L)

and make sure that you are able to see what's on the USB stick.

Then

hdparm -i /dev/sda

to be sure that /dev/sda is the drive you intend to use as the target for the image restore.

Then

hdparm -N /dev/sda

should return a result with a large number followed by a slash, followed by another large number and maybe something about an HPA

Those 2 numbers should be the same number, and it should say "HPA disabled" or something similar.

We want to be sure that nothing has put a Host Protected Area on the drive.

It's unlikely, unless you're using a GigaByte brand motherboard, but it doesn't hurt to be sure.

Then, assuming you're restoring to a drive larger than the original, take the size of the target drive in GB and divide by 2 to get the size in MB to make the swap partition.

For the sake of illustration we'll assume you're using a 1TB drive and use 500 (although you could also bump it up to the nearest binary multiple of 512).

If everything is the way it ought to be, then

restore -s 500 -xpi /tivo/648250.bak /dev/sda

It should put some stuff on the screen about what it's doing, and eventually say something about expanding or adding partitions, or something like that.

When it finishes, do

pdisk -l /dev/sda

(again, that's a lowercase L)

and make sure the partition map shows up like it should.

Then do

mfsinfo /dev/sda

If you get some sort of error message, don't panic yet. Instead type

reboot

wait for it to do so, and then once more

mfsinfo /dev/sda

and see if you don't get a bunch of info about the mfs partitions.

If it looks good, type

poweroff

and wait for it to shut down.

Then hook it back up in the TiVo and plug the power cord into the wall.

About 60 seconds after that, you should see the change in the lights on the front which is the cue to hit the pause button and then enter a Kickstart code. Watch for it so that you know what it looks like the next time in case you need it.

When I make images from machines I can actually put my hands on, I set them up to start in Guided Setup, but if it's a case like this, where I only had the image and not the TiVo, I don't know in what state it'll try to start.

If you get an error 51, it'll be because the software expected to be on a drive in a TiVo with a different TiVo Service Number from the one your TiVo has, and it'll have to do the green screen thing for a while and erase a bunch of stuff that pertained to the previous machine, and then it'll probably reboot itself and start off in Guided Setup.

If something else happens, let us know what, and we'll take it from there.


----------



## rjaiswal

unitron said:


> It sounds as though it might not be communicating with the drive, or it might not be getting what it needs from the drive when it does.
> 
> Well, if you used the image I uploaded to dropbox, understand that I do not yet actually own a TCD648250.
> 
> I got someone to put an image up somewhere for me to download (I think it was a WinMFS version), I restored it to a drive, and then made truncated backups from that drive, so if there's a flaw in them, I have no way of knowing.
> 
> As for what you did--
> 
> You can skip the -z option, it isn't really needed.
> 
> Set everything up the way it was, boot with the MFS Live cd v1.4,
> go ahead and mount the thumb drive (USB stick) to /tivo
> 
> (Notice that's "frontslash" tivo, not "backslash" tivo
> 
> this is a unix-ish environment, not a DOS-like one
> 
> and whether the lowercase or capital version of a letter is used matters and can be the difference between a harmless command and one that screws something up)
> 
> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /tivo
> 
> then do
> 
> ls /tivo
> 
> (that's a lowercase L)
> 
> and make sure that you are able to see what's on the USB stick.
> 
> Then
> 
> hdparm -i /dev/sda
> 
> to be sure that /dev/sda is the drive you intend to use as the target for the image restore.
> 
> Then
> 
> hdparm -N /dev/sda
> 
> should return a result with a large number followed by a slash, followed by another large number and maybe something about an HPA
> 
> Those 2 numbers should be the same number, and it should say "HPA disabled" or something similar.
> 
> We want to be sure that nothing has put a Host Protected Area on the drive.
> 
> It's unlikely, unless you're using a GigaByte brand motherboard, but it doesn't hurt to be sure.
> 
> Then, assuming you're restoring to a drive larger than the original, take the size of the target drive in GB and divide by 2 to get the size in MB to make the swap partition.
> 
> For the sake of illustration we'll assume you're using a 1TB drive and use 500 (although you could also bump it up to the nearest binary multiple of 512).
> 
> If everything is the way it ought to be, then
> 
> restore -s 500 -xpi /tivo/648250.bak /dev/sda
> 
> It should put some stuff on the screen about what it's doing, and eventually say something about expanding or adding partitions, or something like that.
> 
> When it finishes, do
> 
> pdisk -l /dev/sda
> 
> (again, that's a lowercase L)
> 
> and make sure the partition map shows up like it should.
> 
> Then do
> 
> mfsinfo /dev/sda
> 
> If you get some sort of error message, don't panic yet. Instead type
> 
> reboot
> 
> wait for it to do so, and then once more
> 
> mfsinfo /dev/sda
> 
> and see if you don't get a bunch of info about the mfs partitions.
> 
> If it looks good, type
> 
> poweroff
> 
> and wait for it to shut down.
> 
> Then hook it back up in the TiVo and plug the power cord into the wall.
> 
> About 60 seconds after that, you should see the change in the lights on the front which is the cue to hit the pause button and then enter a Kickstart code. Watch for it so that you know what it looks like the next time in case you need it.
> 
> When I make images from machines I can actually put my hands on, I set them up to start in Guided Setup, but if it's a case like this, where I only had the image and not the TiVo, I don't know in what state it'll try to start.
> 
> If you get an error 51, it'll be because the software expected to be on a drive in a TiVo with a different TiVo Service Number from the one your TiVo has, and it'll have to do the green screen thing for a while and erase a bunch of stuff that pertained to the previous machine, and then it'll probably reboot itself and start off in Guided Setup.
> 
> If something else happens, let us know what, and we'll take it from there.


Thank you for the detailed response! When you said detailed... you meant detailed. 

I do apologize for mixing up my slashes... I've only been working with linux for the past year or so, and sometimes, when I'm posting to a forum, I use backslashes instead of forward slashes. 

I have to head to work. Once I get back I'll post an update. Thanks again!

P.S. FWIW, The drive I'm using is a 1TB Seagate Pipeline 2 HD model ST31000322CS. Also, this isn't the first image I've tried... I feel like such an idiot for repurposing my old 160GB drive... I moved to a new house, and I think the movers dropped the box with my Series 3 in it... that's what caused me to begin this odyssey...  And finally, which kickstart code should I use? 57 or 58?


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> Thank you for the detailed response! When you said detailed... you meant detailed.
> 
> I do apologize for mixing up my slashes... I've only been working with linux for the past year or so, and sometimes, when I'm posting to a forum, I use backslashes instead of forward slashes.
> 
> I have to head to work. Once I get back I'll post an update. Thanks again!
> 
> P.S. FWIW, The drive I'm using is a 1TB Seagate Pipeline 2 HD model ST31000322CS. Also, this isn't the first image I've tried... I feel like such an idiot for repurposing my old 160GB drive... I moved to a new house, and I think the movers dropped the box with my Series 3 in it... that's what caused me to begin this odyssey...  And finally, which kickstart code should I use? 57 or 58?


It's my understanding that KS 58 incorporates 57 along with other stuff.

I tend to use MFS Live more than WinMFS, but WinMFS does make one thing easier.

Have you got a PC running XP or later on which you could run WinMFS?


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> Thank you for the detailed response! When you said detailed... you meant detailed.
> 
> I do apologize for mixing up my slashes... I've only been working with linux for the past year or so, and sometimes, when I'm posting to a forum, I use backslashes instead of forward slashes.
> 
> I have to head to work. Once I get back I'll post an update. Thanks again!
> 
> P.S. FWIW, The drive I'm using is a 1TB Seagate Pipeline 2 HD model ST31000322CS. Also, this isn't the first image I've tried... I feel like such an idiot for repurposing my old 160GB drive... I moved to a new house, and I think the movers dropped the box with my Series 3 in it... that's what caused me to begin this odyssey...  And finally, which kickstart code should I use? 57 or 58?


What did you use the 160 for and can you replace it with something else and use the 160 temporarily?


----------



## rjaiswal

unitron said:


> What did you use the 160 for and can you replace it with something else and use the 160 temporarily?


I used the old 160 drive in my parent's old XP machine... about 3 years ago...


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> I used the old 160 drive in my parent's old XP machine... about 3 years ago...


I'm thinking that we know that the 160 that came out of the TiVo works in that model, so if you could copy the stuff on it off to something else for the time being, you could restore to it and see if it works in the TiVo, and if it does, then that means good image, problem with Seagate in that model TiVo, or problem with Seagate period.


----------



## rjaiswal

Hi Unitron,

Followed your instructions... MFSinfo showed no errors... pdisk showed 16 partitions...

Tivo still rebooting after Welcome! Powering up... When I tried the supafly image, I got past this point. It started rebooting after Just a few more minutes...

Any other suggestions?

thanks again!


----------



## rjaiswal

I'm going to use pdisk to re-initialize the partition info... maybe it became corrupt because I was restoring over a previous restore. Will post update when finished.

thanks!


----------



## rjaiswal

rjaiswal said:


> I'm going to use pdisk to re-initialize the partition info... maybe it became corrupt because I was restoring over a previous restore. Will post update when finished.
> 
> thanks!


Update.

After re-initializing the hard drive, I ran another restore with the image that you had posted. Same problem.

I then did a restore using the "supafly" image, and I got a bit further, I got to the next screen, Just a few minutes more... after that it reboots. I did do a kickstart 57, and that took about 10 minutes. Still no joy...

I have a 1 TB western digital WD10EADS drive that I can try. Also the original drive was a 250. My bad. My TivoHD had a 160 in it...

That 250 drive is long gone. I don't know where the pc that has the drive is... :-(


----------



## rjaiswal

After doing a bit more research on tivocommunity.com, I just ordered the following drive from newegg. Western Digital AV-GP WD10EURS 1TB 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive. Maybe my Tivo is hating on Seagate all of the sudden...


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> Update.
> 
> After re-initializing the hard drive, I ran another restore with the image that you had posted. Same problem.
> 
> I then did a restore using the "supafly" image, and I got a bit further, I got to the next screen, Just a few minutes more... after that it reboots. I did do a kickstart 57, and that took about 10 minutes. Still no joy...
> 
> I have a 1 TB western digital WD10EADS drive that I can try. Also the original drive was a 250. My bad. My TivoHD had a 160 in it...
> 
> That 250 drive is long gone. I don't know where the pc that has the drive is... :-(


Yeah, I should have caught that wrong drive size. Speaking of different model S3s, I thought the supafly image was for the 652160 and maybe the 658000, but not the 648250?

Definitely try the EADS. It will work in a TiVo if everything else is right.

If there's something on there that needs saving you can run dd_rescue to Xerox it to the Seagate.

But run wdidle3 on the WD first to disable Intellipark.

The Welcome screen is built into the motherboard. If it gets to the just a few more minutes screen, that's coming off of the hard drive.


----------



## rjaiswal

Will try the EADS drive tonight. Will post an update. I did buy a new power supply for it, thinking that was the problem. Now I thinking it's the image. The only reason I'm doing all this, is because this TiVo has a lifetime subscription. 

Is there a way for be to console into the TiVo to see the boot sequence?


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> ...
> 
> Is there a way for be to console into the TiVo to see the boot sequence?


On the Series 1s there was, and the serial port was conveniently located on the back.

But what you could see ended when the drive took over.

There is a serial port on the 648 motherboard, but you'll have to do a lot of searching and reading on "the other site" (which cannot be named here) to find out how to take advantage of it, and I don't know if it will get you what you want. You may need a prom modification first.

If you google TiVo Prom Day, you'll find links to the site.

Look for

TiVo Bluetooth Serial Console Adapter

to see a picture of where it is

page 3 of

The S3 Has Landed

has a post of the console boot output

There's another page there (I think) which discusses it more directly which I can't find right now, but if you search all of Omikron's posts you'll trip over it eventually.


----------



## rjaiswal

Hi Unitron,

I tried the Western Digital drive this morning, with your image, and it still won't get past the Welcome Powering Up screen... Any ideas?


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> Hi Unitron,
> 
> I tried the Western Digital drive this morning, with your image, and it still won't get past the Welcome Powering Up screen... Any ideas?


Download the .tbk version and restore using WinMFS.

Use 512 for the swap size.

Since I don't have a 648 on which to test those images, I'll have to use yours.

And I need to know if one or both are bad.


----------



## rjaiswal

unitron said:


> Download the .tbk version and restore using WinMFS.
> 
> Use 512 for the swap size.
> 
> Since I don't have a 648 on which to test those images, I'll have to use yours.
> 
> And I need to know if one or both are bad.


LOL! No prob. I don't mind. 

I sold the seagate to a customer to use in their security DVR. So, I'll play around with the western digital... Will post an update tomorrow.


----------



## rjaiswal

rjaiswal said:


> LOL! No prob. I don't mind.
> 
> I sold the seagate to a customer to use in their security DVR. So, I'll play around with the western digital... Will post an update tomorrow.


Update...

Used WinMFS to restore your .tbk file. Was able to restore sucessfully, however, Tivo is still stuck at Welcome! Powering up...

Any other suggestios?

Thanks!

Riten


----------



## dadrocks1

AddictivKaos said:


> Hi I'm looking for a TCD663320 image for a Tivo 320 (Australia). Thanks


Hi, 
Did you succeed in getting your image, as I am after it also ( stuck at "just a few minutes more"


----------



## rjaiswal

dadrocks1 said:


> Hi,
> Did you succeed in getting your image, as I am after it also ( stuck at "just a few minutes more"


Hi!

No... I'm still stuck at that screen too. Still looking for a valid TCD648250B image... The supafly image that I found seems to also be corrupt. I can't restore it with the -p option. And at 98% mfsrestore fails..


----------



## rjaiswal

unitron said:


> Download the .tbk version and restore using WinMFS.
> 
> Use 512 for the swap size.
> 
> Since I don't have a 648 on which to test those images, I'll have to use yours.
> 
> And I need to know if one or both are bad.


Hi Unitron,

I wasn't able to boot from either image. The furthest I got was Just a few minutes more, using the .tbk. And only after switching the boot partition to 6 and running fix swap.

Would you recommend I try something else?

thanks

Riten


----------



## unitron

rjaiswal said:


> Hi Unitron,
> 
> I wasn't able to boot from either image. The furthest I got was Just a few minutes more, using the .tbk. And only after switching the boot partition to 6 and running fix swap.
> 
> Would you recommend I try something else?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Riten


Although I'm not totally convinced that it's not your motherboard or drive or power supply, I'm starting to suspect there's something wrong with the images I posted.

I PM'ed aymanme a couple of days ago to see if he'd send you a link to his image, and indicated I'd like the same, but haven't heard back.

Until and unless I actually get a 648 of my own to play with, my bag of tricks is pretty much empty.

You mentioned being able to get the "just a few more minutes screen"

The powering up screen is one the motherboard but the other one is on the drive, so that indicates the motherboard is able to talk to the drive.

Try whatever version of whatever image that got you that far again, but this time watch for the lights on the front to change somehow, probably about 60 seconds after the welcome screen pops up, and when you see it, hit pause for a second and then enter

58

and see if it'll do a green screen and fix itself.

If it does, you need to get it to the point of starting off in Guided Setup, pull the plug, and make a truncated image and let me know so I can get it from you.


----------



## bud8man

Sounds like a similar issue I had with my series 2 a few years ago. After buying a unit on ebay for part, and thinking it was my power supply, I found that my power supply was just loose. So my lifetime has the power supply from the frankestein box, and I put my power supply in the frankenstein box and both work.


----------



## unitron

bud8man said:


> Sounds like a similar issue I had with my series 2 a few years ago. After buying a unit on ebay for part, and thinking it was my power supply, I found that my power supply was just loose. So my lifetime has the power supply from the frankestein box, and I put my power supply in the frankenstein box and both work.


When you say "loose"...

power supply board not fully secured to chassis?

power lead from board to drive not fully seated?

cable from supply to motherboard not fully seated?

AC input "wiggly"?


----------



## bud8man

unitron said:


> When you say "loose"...
> 
> power supply board not fully secured to chassis?
> 
> power lead from board to drive not fully seated?
> 
> cable from supply to motherboard not fully seated?
> 
> AC input "wiggly"?


AC input was "wiggly". The "wiggly" AC input condition led to the other issues and when I switched it out I ended up 'fixing' it.


----------



## lillevig

bud8man said:


> AC input was "wiggly". The "wiggly" AC input condition led to the other issues and when I switched it out I ended up 'fixing' it.


AC input is supposed to be "wiggly". It is sinusoidal after all.


----------



## rjaiswal

unitron said:


> When you say "loose"...
> 
> power supply board not fully secured to chassis?
> 
> power lead from board to drive not fully seated?
> 
> cable from supply to motherboard not fully seated?
> 
> AC input "wiggly"?


I also thought it was a power supply issue as well. The reason is that some of the caps on the PS were alot bigger than they were supposed to be. So, i ordered a new one from weakness. After installing it, I still had the same problem. I ran kickstart 58, and got to a new screen, Installing updates... however, after it rebooted, it still wouldn't go past Just a few more minutes... I'm now looking on ebay for a cheap series 3 with a stock HD, so I can pull and through into my Tivo to see if there is something else wrong with it.

All this, because the unit has a lifetime subscription, that I already transferred once from my series 1... 

Will keep you posted on what I find...

thanks for the help!

Riten


----------



## torrential

Tip of the hat to the contributors to this thread and to Unitron for providing the up-to-date image. My 652160 died a green death last week yet I was up and running shortly after unpacking the new hard drive thanks to all of you. 

Another data point FWIW: I replaced a Hitachi Deskstar 1TB @7200 RPM born Oct 2007 (it seemed like a good idea at the time, which was Dec '07) with a WD15EARS. The Tivo HD is now almost completely silent and the temp has dropped from around 49 degrees C to 39C.


----------



## unitron

torrential said:


> Tip of the hat to the contributors to this thread and to Unitron for providing the up-to-date image. My 652160 died a green death last week yet I was up and running shortly after unpacking the new hard drive thanks to all of you.
> 
> Another data point FWIW: I replaced a Hitachi Deskstar 1TB @7200 RPM born Oct 2007 (it seemed like a good idea at the time, which was Dec '07) with a WD15EARS. The Tivo HD is now almost completely silent and the temp has dropped from around 49 degrees C to 39C.


Have you run Hitachi's own long test on that Deathstar?


----------



## torrential

unitron said:


> Have you run Hitachi's own long test on that Deathstar?


Yes, I ran the advanced test and it passed.


----------



## unitron

torrential said:


> Yes, I ran the advanced test and it passed.


Maybe the drive itself is still good and the TiVo software just got scrambled.


----------



## GGTZ

My series 2 suddenly died. The hard drive is not spinning up and it is not the power supply. Have checked this in my desk top. Definately not spinning up. No response at all. Can someone help me with an image. Please? Thanks so much everyone. I need my TIVO back.


----------



## unitron

GGTZ said:


> My series 2 suddenly died. The hard drive is not spinning up and it is not the power supply. Have checked this in my desk top. Definately not spinning up. No response at all. Can someone help me with an image. Please? Thanks so much everyone. I need my TIVO back.


If you hurry, these might not have aged off yet.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8688730#post8688730

Download both to keep them alive longer.

You'll need a drive at least as big as the original, bigger than most, if not all, other brands, 40GB Maxtor (LBA=80293248), or the restore will fail.

Then go do the same with my 240 images for which you have no use, but that's the way sendspace makes me play the game.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8707432#post8707432

You don't have to download these to download the 540 ones, but I need help keeping them from being yanked for lack of activity. Once you download them you can erase them from your computer, but you'll have gained them another 3 months of life.

Then we can talk about you accepting an invite from me to open a dropbox account that'll give both of us extra free space (where stuff doesn't get pulled for lack of activity).


----------



## davevt98

My series 3 died. I am looking for a tbk image for the TCD648250B. Thanks.


----------



## unitron

davevt98 said:


> My series 3 died. I am looking for a tbk image for the TCD648250B. Thanks.


You can try the ones here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8921060#post8921060

I don't have an OLED S3 on which to test them, I think one person has had success and another person still has the same problem they started out with, so let me know if they work or not.


----------



## s2r22

unitron said:


> You can try the ones here
> 
> I don't have an OLED S3 on which to test them, I think one person has had success and another person still has the same problem they started out with, so let me know if they work or not.


I just registered to let you know that the winmfs image worked just fine for me just now when I put it on the original HD that came in the TCD648250B.

Somehow my disk got corrupted and it was showing in winmfs as not a tivo drive. I restored your .tbk image onto it and it worked fine after a single green screen to do somethings. It went right into guided setup -> Green Screen on first reboot for about 10-15 minutes or so rebooted -> Guided setup -> C&DE -> Guided Setup to working perfectly right now.

I did have a bad cap on the Power supply that did get replaced before I restored the image first however, so that might be an issue for the other person.


----------



## unitron

s2r22 said:


> I just registered to let you know that the winmfs image worked just fine for me just now when I put it on the original HD that came in the TCD648250B.
> 
> Somehow my disk got corrupted and it was showing in winmfs as not a tivo drive. I restored your .tbk image onto it and it worked fine after a single green screen to do somethings. It went right into guided setup -> Green Screen on first reboot for about 10-15 minutes or so rebooted -> Guided setup -> C&DE -> Guided Setup to working perfectly right now.
> 
> I did have a bad cap on the Power supply that did get replaced before I restored the image first however, so that might be an issue for the other person.


Thanks for the feedback.

Since the image came from a machine with a different TiVo Service Number from your unit's number, it caused some temporary indigestion as it did whatever it needed to do to prevent you watching videos recorded on someone else's TiVo in order to keep the content owners happy and to keep people from getting much use out of unsubscribed TiVos.


----------



## motorcycle_rider

Looking for an image for a TDC130040. Does anyone have one they would like to share?


----------



## unitron

motorcycle_rider said:


> Looking for an image for a TDC130040. Does anyone have one they would like to share?


Somewhere I think classicsat posted as to whether 130s and 230s can use the same software as 140s and 240s, but I can't find the post, although in trying I discovered that you said TDC instead of TCD, which may be interferring with your own search attempts.


----------



## motorcycle_rider

Hmmm, I will attempt the 230 as I have that image....I will also attempt to search for the proper phrase. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## bplanders

Looking for an image for a Hughes SD-DVR80. My hard drive failed.

Thanks for any help.

Brian


----------



## lotsanos2

Thanks to unitron for 648250b image from post #831.
Hard drive in my unit died a sudden death and thanks to this forum and image from unitron was up and running in no time.


----------



## unitron

lotsanos2 said:


> Thanks to unitron for 648250b image from post #831.
> Hard drive in my unit died a sudden death and thanks to this forum and image from unitron was up and running in no time.


Thanks for confirming that it works, I don't have a 648 on which to test it.

Did you use MFS Live (a .bak file) or WinMFS (a .tbk file)?


----------



## lotsanos2

WinMFS with .tbk Using Windows 7 as admin. 

Used a 500g drive from a external enclosure used with windows. Simply added to pc using sata, booted, opened WinMFS immedeately as admin from desktop location, select drive, select file from drop down menu, used all default setting when WinMFS opened, installed after warning would loose info on disk, when asked confirmed the disk size increase. 
Total time from file download to install drive in Tivo around 15 min.
Upon rebooting Tivo, same general experience as s2r22 from post #900. After the mentioned two rounds of setup including downloads and scans, this part took about 1.5 hours. Result start to finish aprox 1.75 hours of time, no money and a fully functional Tivo.

Once again Thanks to all for the info on this forum.


----------



## chickey

EDIT: Nevermind. I did a lot more searching through this thread and located posts from unitron that I will try now.

hello-

Looking for an image for a TCD540040. Hard drive died and my other Series2 TiVo is a different model. I originally thought I could just image that but apparently that does not work.

TIA

-katia


----------



## unitron

chickey said:


> EDIT: Nevermind. I did a lot more searching through this thread and located posts from unitron that I will try now.
> 
> hello-
> 
> Looking for an image for a TCD540040. Hard drive died and my other Series2 TiVo is a different model. I originally thought I could just image that but apparently that does not work.
> 
> TIA
> 
> -katia


I hope you downloaded both versions (.bak and .tbk) regardless of which you wind up using, so as to keep them alive on the server.


----------



## chickey

unitron said:


> I hope you downloaded both versions (.bak and .tbk) regardless of which you wind up using, so as to keep them alive on the server.


I sure did! I saw you had mentioned that prior.

Unfortunately, the TiVo just hangs at Welcome Powering Up. Going to try swapping the IDE cable tomorrow and see what happens. If you have any other ideas they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## unitron

chickey said:


> I sure did! I saw you had mentioned that prior.
> 
> Unfortunately, the TiVo just hangs at Welcome Powering Up. Going to try swapping the IDE cable tomorrow and see what happens. If you have any other ideas they would be greatly appreciated.


Perhaps you need to learn about bad capacitors and visually inspect the TiVo's power supply.

Also get the manufacurer's diagnostic software and run the long test on the 540's original drive and, if you used a replacement drive, that one as well.

For a Maxtor drive, use Seagate's Seatools.

Let's be sure we know what the problem is.


----------



## chickey

unitron said:


> Perhaps you need to learn about bad capacitors and visually inspect the TiVo's power supply.
> 
> Also get the manufacurer's diagnostic software and run the long test on the 540's original drive and, if you used a replacement drive, that one as well.
> 
> For a Maxtor drive, use Seagate's Seatools.
> 
> Let's be sure we know what the problem is.


hmm problem presented itself with TiVo constantly rebooting. It would get almost fully booted up, navigating menus would be extremely slow, then it would reboot.

Tried to use orig drive to image using mfstools and it would error out after a while. didn't run any disk tools on it but couldn't get a good image out of it.

I have about 3-5 different old IDE drives ranging from 80G/120G/250G that i've been trying different images on and always stuck at welcome powering up. Only thing replaced thus far is the HD.

Used second TiVo also 540 model and backed up using mfstools and restored to new drive. Placed in broken TiVO and hung at powering up.

Downloading both of your images and tried to restore and also hung at powering up.

Headed home to find different IDE cable to try. Hesitant to fiddle to much with working TiVo as I don't want to break that too.

My hunch is that the welcome powering up is a default splash screen prior to the hdd being accessed so after a few hard drives and images if always the same message, perhaps it might be the IDE cable.

btw no bad noises on any of the hard drives.. no clicking and they all spin up.

Original drive in broke TiVo was 40G, second TiVo is 80G so had some issues when trying to restore 80G backup to a diff 80G drive due to number of sectors which is why i tried 120G and 250G drives.

desperate to resurrect the poor TiVo!


----------



## unitron

chickey said:


> hmm problem presented itself with TiVo constantly rebooting. It would get almost fully booted up, navigating menus would be extremely slow, then it would reboot.
> 
> Tried to use orig drive to image using mfstools and it would error out after a while. didn't run any disk tools on it but couldn't get a good image out of it.
> 
> I have about 3-5 different old IDE drives ranging from 80G/120G/250G that i've been trying different images on and always stuck at welcome powering up. Only thing replaced thus far is the HD.
> 
> Used second TiVo also 540 model and backed up using mfstools and restored to new drive. Placed in broken TiVO and hung at powering up.
> 
> Downloading both of your images and tried to restore and also hung at powering up.
> 
> Headed home to find different IDE cable to try. Hesitant to fiddle to much with working TiVo as I don't want to break that too.
> 
> My hunch is that the welcome powering up is a default splash screen prior to the hdd being accessed so after a few hard drives and images if always the same message, perhaps it might be the IDE cable.
> 
> btw no bad noises on any of the hard drives.. no clicking and they all spin up.
> 
> Original drive in broke TiVo was 40G, second TiVo is 80G so had some issues when trying to restore 80G backup to a diff 80G drive due to number of sectors which is why i tried 120G and 250G drives.
> 
> desperate to resurrect the poor TiVo!


Let me attempt to decipher.

You have a TCD540040 with a 40GB Maxtor drive with a fat LBA number, and that TiVo is currently "sick".

You have a TCD540080 with an 80GB Maxtor, also with a fat LBA number, and it's currently functional.

Do you feel competent to swap power supplies between the two?

Edit:

The original "Welcome" screen is contained on a chip on the motherboard and should appear when you plug in the TiVo even if you have no hard drive in the TiVo.

The "just a few more minutes" screen is on the hard drive, and if you see it, that means the motherboard is able to access the hard drive, at least somewhat.


----------



## chickey

unitron said:


> Let me attempt to decipher.
> 
> You have a TCD540040 with a 40GB Maxtor drive with a fat LBA number, and that TiVo is currently "sick".
> 
> You have a TCD540080 with an 80GB Maxtor, also with a fat LBA number, and it's currently functional.
> 
> Do you feel competent to swap power supplies between the two?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The original "Welcome" screen is contained on a chip on the motherboard and should appear when you plug in the TiVo even if you have no hard drive in the TiVo.
> 
> The "just a few more minutes" screen is on the hard drive, and if you see it, that means the motherboard is able to access the hard drive, at least somewhat.


I appreciate your help and I apologize if my original message was unclear or not easy to decipher.

I have a TCD540040 w/ a Maxtor 40G drive (original) which is sick
I have a T800 (Humax) w/ a Maxtor 80G drive (original) which is working

When attempting to take an image off the 40G drive, the drive was reporting i/o errors which is why i suspected bad disk. It is just in all my attempts to drop an image on a new hard drive have also failed. However today, some progress was made.

I had a 250G Maxtor drive where i took an image of the 80G Humax (backup) and restored to the 250G and did the "add" and it worked. So working TiVo is upgraded - yay

I took the 80G and put that in the broke TiVo and it booted all the way up! It threw an error when it got into the TiVo menu about there being an error and won't record but i suspected/wondered if that was because it was a T800 image not the 540 image.

The other drives i have are all WD. I have a 120G and an 80G that I was attempting to restore the 540 image (from you) on which never got past the bootloader (Welcome powering up)

So now I can either try restoring the 540 image from you onto the Maxtor hdd from the original T800 series, or i need to figure out why when restoring the 540 image to one of the WD drives it is failing.

btw, thanks for confirming the welcome powering up was not accessing the drive. Before I got your message i actually tried booting the tivo today without a hdd attached and found that out as well.


----------



## unitron

chickey said:


> I appreciate your help and I apologize if my original message was unclear or not easy to decipher.
> 
> I have a TCD540040 w/ a Maxtor 40G drive (original) which is sick
> I have a T800 (Humax) w/ a Maxtor 80G drive (original) which is working
> 
> When attempting to take an image off the 40G drive, the drive was reporting i/o errors which is why i suspected bad disk. It is just in all my attempts to drop an image on a new hard drive have also failed. However today, some progress was made.
> 
> I had a 250G Maxtor drive where i took an image of the 80G Humax (backup) and restored to the 250G and did the "add" and it worked. So working TiVo is upgraded - yay
> 
> I took the 80G and put that in the broke TiVo and it booted all the way up! It threw an error when it got into the TiVo menu about there being an error and won't record but i suspected/wondered if that was because it was a T800 image not the 540 image.
> 
> The other drives i have are all WD. I have a 120G and an 80G that I was attempting to restore the 540 image (from you) on which never got past the bootloader (Welcome powering up)
> 
> So now I can either try restoring the 540 image from you onto the Maxtor hdd from the original T800 series, or i need to figure out why when restoring the 540 image to one of the WD drives it is failing.
> 
> btw, thanks for confirming the welcome powering up was not accessing the drive. Before I got your message i actually tried booting the tivo today without a hdd attached and found that out as well.


Would you rather use the 250 in the 540 or the Humax?

If the 540 will boot up with a Humax drive in it, it'll boot up with a drive big enough to take the TCD540040 image I put online.

Are you using WinMFS or the MFS Live cd?


----------



## chickey

unitron said:


> Would you rather use the 250 in the 540 or the Humax?
> 
> If the 540 will boot up with a Humax drive in it, it'll boot up with a drive big enough to take the TCD540040 image I put online.
> 
> Are you using WinMFS or the MFS Live cd?


Keep the 250G in the Humax now, it is working and i closed the lid to stop mucking with it. I had tried your 540 image on the 250G and it didn't work initially. The Humax seems newer based off the versions on the parts inside so going to keep the 250G in the Humax.

I'm using WinMFS and also mfstools on ubuntu. Any reason restoring to a WD drive wouldn't work? I have yet to restore onto the Humax 80G with the 540 image, but thinking about it...

Thanks!


----------



## unitron

chickey said:


> Keep the 250G in the Humax now, it is working and i closed the lid to stop mucking with it. I had tried your 540 image on the 250G and it didn't work initially. The Humax seems newer based off the versions on the parts inside so going to keep the 250G in the Humax.
> 
> I'm using WinMFS and also mfstools on ubuntu. Any reason restoring to a WD drive wouldn't work? I have yet to restore onto the Humax 80G with the 540 image, but thinking about it...
> 
> Thanks!


You can't restore the TCD540040 image onto a WD 40GB because it has a slightly smaller LBA number than the Maxtor 40GB from which I took the image, but if that WD is an 80 or larger there should be no problem.

If you haven't already downloaded the zip of the .iso of the MFS Live cd v1.4 from mfslive.org, go ahead and do so and unzip it and burn yourself a copy just to have handy for messing with hard drives in general.

It's the most recent version of MFS Tools.


----------



## chickey

unitron said:


> You can't restore the TCD540040 image onto a WD 40GB because it has a slightly smaller LBA number than the Maxtor 40GB from which I took the image, but if that WD is an 80 or larger there should be no problem.
> 
> If you haven't already downloaded the zip of the .iso of the MFS Live cd v1.4 from mfslive.org, go ahead and do so and unzip it and burn yourself a copy just to have handy for messing with hard drives in general.
> 
> It's the most recent version of MFS Tools.


My broke TiVo is alive! your image on a WD 80G drive booted! I also downloaded and burned MFS Live CD per your recommendation.

thanks so much. just as a hint, i had the jumpers wrong at first on the WD drive which is why it wasn't getting past the bootloader. I initially had it set for Master but it needs to be "single" apparently

-katia


----------



## unitron

chickey said:


> My broke TiVo is alive! your image on a WD 80G drive booted! I also downloaded and burned MFS Live CD per your recommendation.
> 
> thanks so much. just as a hint, i had the jumpers wrong at first on the WD drive which is why it wasn't getting past the bootloader. I initially had it set for Master but it needs to be "single" apparently
> 
> -katia


Moving drives back and forth between computer and TiVo, jumper settings have caught many of us not paying sufficient attention.

If your TiVo has the 80 conductor 40 pin type cable, then, depending on the drive, you might get away with jumpering as Master, but at the factory they set them for Cable Select, and I don't think you can go wrong doing it that way.

If it's an older TiVo with a 40 conductor 40 pin cable, then you do need to set it as Master.


----------



## chickey

unitron said:


> Moving drives back and forth between computer and TiVo, jumper settings have caught many of us not paying sufficient attention.
> 
> If your TiVo has the 80 conductor 40 pin type cable, then, depending on the drive, you might get away with jumpering as Master, but at the factory they set them for Cable Select, and I don't think you can go wrong doing it that way.
> 
> If it's an older TiVo with a 40 conductor 40 pin cable, then you do need to set it as Master.


Not only not paying attention but also i'm just ignorant  The Maxtor drive I had dropped in was set to Master so I assumed the WD should be as well. I found on one of the pages about MFS Live the jumper settings and changed it and booted right up.

Thanks for all your help!

-katia


----------



## unitron

chickey said:


> Not only not paying attention but also i'm just ignorant  The Maxtor drive I had dropped in was set to Master so I assumed the WD should be as well. I found on one of the pages about MFS Live the jumper settings and changed it and booted right up.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!
> 
> -katia


Delighted it all worked out for you. Enjoy all that Tivo-y goodness.


----------



## rjaiswal

rjaiswal said:


> I also thought it was a power supply issue as well. The reason is that some of the caps on the PS were alot bigger than they were supposed to be. So, i ordered a new one from weakness. After installing it, I still had the same problem. I ran kickstart 58, and got to a new screen, Installing updates... however, after it rebooted, it still wouldn't go past Just a few more minutes... I'm now looking on ebay for a cheap series 3 with a stock HD, so I can pull and through into my Tivo to see if there is something else wrong with it.
> 
> All this, because the unit has a lifetime subscription, that I already transferred once from my series 1...
> 
> Will keep you posted on what I find...
> 
> thanks for the help!
> 
> Riten


Hi Unitron!

I do apologize for the late reply. Things at work and home took over my time in tinkering with my Series 3. I have an update. I was able to acquire a working series 3 with stock HD off of ebay. It arrived, and I immediately took the stock drive out and put it in my Tivo. The Tivo wouldn't boot... :-( So, I put the drive back in the newly purchased series 3 and it booted up there. I decided that I didn't want to mess with any kickstart codes using the original HD in my tivo, for fear of corruption. I cloned the drive to one of the WD drives I had. The cloned drive booted up in the new Tivo. When I tried to boot off the cloned drive in my Tivo, no joy. I didn't get past the screen that is burned into the firmware. I tried the backup boot partition, ran kickstart 57 and 58, but still could not get the cloned drive to boot in my Tivo. I now think that there is either a SATA controller issue, or a RAM issue. I have resigned myself to losing that lifetime subscription. On the bright side, I've learned quite a bit on hacking virtual machines to see "raw" disks. 

I hear you are looking for storage... I have a dropbox account that has 50GB free... Please PM me, and I'll hook you up. It's the least I can do, since your help has been invaluable to me and everyone in this forum.

Sincerely,

Riten


----------



## MungoJerrie

Looking for an image for a Toshiba SD-H400, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## unitron

arky said:


> I'm looking for an image for a Tivo TCD24004A, any guidance on where I can find one is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Do you need an image that will fit on the original 40GB drive, or do you have a larger replacement?


----------



## hutchla

Hi, Does anyone have an image for a Tivo HD 160 GB - TCD652160? My original HD died. I have a spare 160GB. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

hutchla said:


> Hi, Does anyone have an image for a Tivo HD 160 GB - TCD652160? My original HD died. I have a spare 160GB. Thanks!


Yes, I do. One for restoring via MFS Live and one to be used with WinMFS.

Links to them are cleverly hidden in this thread and you might have to go so far as to click on the "Search this thread" button near the top of the page and insert the secret code TCD652160 

And if you don't have a dropbox account of your own (not necessary for downloading), if you let me extend an invitation to you and sign up with them that way, we both get extra free storage space. Email or PM me, or if you aren't allowed to without more posts, say so and I'll contact you if you enable it on your user preferences.


----------



## GBK33

Anyone have an image for a premiere box?


----------



## lpwcomp

GBK33 said:


> Anyone have an image for a premiere box?


They don't exist. There is no way to create a truncated backup of a Premiere.


----------



## unitron

GBK33 said:


> Anyone have an image for a premiere box?


It's on the original drive weaknees removed when they put the bigger one in.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> It's on the original drive weaknees removed when they put the bigger one in.


Assuming that Weaknees doesn't have a special arrangement whereby they acquire driveless TiVos.


----------



## Orthanos

Unitron. 

I too am looking for an image for the Toshiba SD-H400 S2. My drive is 80G and I have a spare 160 I would like to use. 

I can't get past the powering up screen, and have even tried a working S1 Philips drive but no luck. that time I got nothing but snow.

Before i just throw it away I would love to try restoring with the tools and see if a good image will work.

Thanks in advance
I have a drop box account somewhere I can find the info for (I hope) hehee

Anyway, any help would be appreciated.

-Orthanos/Jose


----------



## unitron

Orthanos said:


> Unitron.
> 
> I too am looking for an image for the Toshiba SD-H400 S2. My drive is 80G and I have a spare 160 I would like to use.
> 
> I can't get past the powering up screen, and have even tried a working S1 Philips drive but no luck. that time I got nothing but snow.
> 
> Before i just throw it away I would love to try restoring with the tools and see if a good image will work.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> I have a drop box account somewhere I can find the info for (I hope) hehee
> 
> Anyway, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> -Orthanos/Jose


Don't capitalize me, it tickles. 

I can't help with images for TiVos that have DVD drives or satellite tuners. Never got my hands on any of them.

Maybe motorcycle_rider

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=227446

can help you out. PM or email him.


----------



## Orthanos

Thanks,

I used some mfstools and I have a bad partition table 

Now to find an image or backup


----------



## unitron

Orthanos said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I used some mfstools and I have a bad partition table
> 
> Now to find an image or backup


Use either the MFS Live cd v1.4 (the successor to MFS Tools) or WinMFS (a program that runs on Windows XP or newer, and is written by the same guy as MFS Live).

Both are available at mfslive.org

Do you know exactly what's wrong with the partition table?

Except, of course, in a TiVo drive, it's not a partition table, it's an Apple Partition Map.

Is the 80GB drive the original factory installed drive for that Toshiba?


----------



## Orthanos

Using the WinMFS I am getting the following:

Error Number: 6
Error Message: Error reading the partition table.

Once I click ok, no matter what option i choose i get Not a Tivo Drive.

the frustrations of not having enough posts to send pm's or emails. haha


----------



## Orthanos

I have a Mac, Do you think I could format a new drive as a mac journaled drive and then work some magic to get it as a blank tivo drive?


----------



## unitron

Orthanos said:


> Using the WinMFS I am getting the following:
> 
> Error Number: 6
> Error Message: Error reading the partition table.
> 
> Once I click ok, no matter what option i choose i get Not a Tivo Drive.
> 
> the frustrations of not having enough posts to send pm's or emails. haha


Are you running WinMFS on a Mac or a PC?


----------



## Orthanos

unitron said:


> Are you running WinMFS on a Mac or a PC?


Running on Windows XP (yeah I know its old and ghetto, but it works)


----------



## lpwcomp

Orthanos said:


> Running on Windows XP (yeah I know its old and ghetto, but it works)


Some of us are still running Win2K.


----------



## Orthanos

lpwcomp said:


> Some of us are still running Win2K.


haha, as long as it works.


----------



## motorcycle_rider

unitron said:


> Don't capitalize me, it tickles.
> 
> I can't help with images for TiVos that have DVD drives or satellite tuners. Never got my hands on any of them.
> 
> Maybe motorcycle_rider
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=227446
> 
> can help you out. PM or email him.


I have one, now just to find out where I left the link..... try this one its winmfs

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/62129777/Winmfs_SD-H400.zip


----------



## Bracer99

Might as well throw this out here as well...

I was trying to use WinMFS to replace the (failing, but not yet dead) drives in a Sony SVR-3000 this morning, but since it's been a couple of years since I did it last time I managed to flub it somehow. Now it refuses to boot up, no matter which set of drives I use (and yes, I tried both options under Restore Bootpage).

I could have sworn I had an image saved somewhere for just such an emergency, but after several hours of searching it hasn't turned up.

Lil' help?...


----------



## unitron

Bracer99 said:


> Might as well throw this out here as well...
> 
> I was trying to use WinMFS to replace the (failing, but not yet dead) drives in a Sony SVR-3000 this morning, but since it's been a couple of years since I did it last time I managed to flub it somehow. Now it refuses to boot up, no matter which set of drives I use (and yes, I tried both options under Restore Bootpage).
> 
> I could have sworn I had an image saved somewhere for just such an emergency, but after several hours of searching it hasn't turned up.
> 
> Lil' help?...


Let me see if I understand.

You have the version of that S2 Sony that came with 2 drives instead of one?

You tried to copy the 2 drives currently in the unit to 2 other drives?

And now the new replacements won't work and the ones that were in it won't work either?

I haven't heard of that unit having problems with capacitors going bad in the power supply, but since you've already got the lid off you should eliminate that as a possible problem.

I know that the S1 Sony and Philips models could use each others images to a limited degree if you swapped remotes.

(Only recommended for test and experimentation purposes)

Perhaps a TCD240xxx image (which will supposedly work on a 140 as well) would boot up enough to let you confirm that the Sony itself is still working.

You could put it on the replacement drive set, or one of them, and then overwrite it later when you get the right image.

Here are images that will need to restore to a drive bigger than the average 80GB drive (orginally was on a Maxtor with slightly higher LBA number than other brands's 80GB drives).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8707432#post8707432


----------



## Bracer99

unitron said:


> Let me see if I understand.
> 
> You have the version of that S2 Sony that came with 2 drives instead of one?
> 
> You tried to copy the 2 drives currently in the unit to 2 other drives?
> 
> And now the new replacements won't work and the ones that were in it won't work either?
> 
> I haven't heard of that unit having problems with capacitors going bad in the power supply, but since you've already got the lid off you should eliminate that as a possible problem.
> 
> I know that the S1 Sony and Philips models could use each others images to a limited degree if you swapped remotes.
> 
> (Only recommended for test and experimentation purposes)
> 
> Perhaps a TCD240xxx image (which will supposedly work on a 140 as well) would boot up enough to let you confirm that the Sony itself is still working.
> 
> You could put it on the replacement drive set, or one of them, and then overwrite it later when you get the right image.
> 
> Here are images that will need to restore to a drive bigger than the average 80GB drive (orginally was on a Maxtor with slightly higher LBA number than other brands's 80GB drives).


Actually, this is an S2 Sony I upgraded many years ago, shortly after I first bought it (IIRC, replacing a single 80GB with two 120GB drives). It's been through at least two drive replacements since then, as each set inevitably just got old and failed. Both previous replacements went off without a hitch using the old Mfs Tools 2.0.

Since then I discovered WinMFS, and -- especially given that I no longer own any PCs with two IDE connectors (which also means I couldn't use something like Instant Cake) -- figured this would make it easy enough to create an image of the old (failing) drives from the Sony, then copy that image to a new pair of drives. But, like I said, I flubbed it somewhere along the line and now neither set of drives will successfully boot. I don't think it's any kind of hardware problem, although I'm not even sure I'd know how to check if that was the case.

I suppose I'll try the suggested image and at least to see if it will boot. Thanks for the help so far...


----------



## unitron

Bracer99 said:


> Actually, this is an S2 Sony I upgraded many years ago, shortly after I first bought it (IIRC, replacing a single 80GB with two 120GB drives). It's been through at least two drive replacements since then, as each set inevitably just got old and failed. Both previous replacements went off without a hitch using the old Mfs Tools 2.0.
> 
> Since then I discovered WinMFS, and -- especially given that I no longer own any PCs with two IDE connectors (which also means I couldn't use something like Instant Cake) -- figured this would make it easy enough to create an image of the old (failing) drives from the Sony, then copy that image to a new pair of drives. But, like I said, I flubbed it somewhere along the line and now neither set of drives will successfully boot. I don't think it's any kind of hardware problem, although I'm not even sure I'd know how to check if that was the case.
> 
> I suppose I'll try the suggested image and at least to see if it will boot. Thanks for the help so far...


If you have a pair of drives that were in the Sony, I'd think you'd have to connect both to the PC running WinMFS to make a proper image.

Do you have only one PATA/IDE header, and either the slave or master position taken up by your CD or DVD drive?


----------



## Bracer99

unitron said:


> If you have a pair of drives that were in the Sony, I'd think you'd have to connect both to the PC running WinMFS to make a proper image.
> 
> Do you have only one PATA/IDE header, and either the slave or master position taken up by your CD or DVD drive?


The motherboard has one IDE _connector_ (header?), and as you know, a given connector supports two drives, one master and one slave. I had both Sony drives connected at the same time.

All the other drives in the PC (including the BD/DVD/CD drive, along with the SSD I use as a main drive, the two 1TB I use for storage, and the older 500GB one I use just to back up the SSD regularly) use SATA. This is actually the first time I've used the IDE connector since I built the PC.

Actually, now that I think of it, could the problem have been getting the Sony drives attached to the PC backwards, reversing the master/slave setup? Both drives had been jumpered for cable select, and for convenience I used a different cable to hook them to the PC. I'm usually pretty careful about such things, but who knows?

IIRC (and all things considered, I'm probably not), once I had the PC booted to Windows (W7 64-bit), I couldn't get WinMFS to recognize the Tivo drives until I thought to run the program as an administrator. At that point, the A drive was listing as "S2 or S3 Tivo" but the B was showing as "windows". I tried making an image anyway and got an error message (something like "only one of these drives is actually from a a Tivo"). I then tried rebooting the PC and running WinMFS as administrator the first time, and this time both drives came up as Tivo. Yay. I made an image (saving to one of the PC's SATA storage drives), shut off the PC, hooked up the two new drives, rebooted the PC, and tried using WinMFS to restore the image to the new drives. It asked me if I wanted to expand to both drives, which I thought a little odd, but went ahead and did. After slipping the new drives into the Tivo, I hooked it up to the TV, but it never got past the "Welcome. Powering up" message. Putting the old drives back in got the same result. I tried hooking the new drives up to the PC again, running WinMFS and trying "Restore Bootpage" -- didn't help. I tried bootpage Option 2, and that didn't work either.

At that point, I figured my only option was to see if I could track down the image I thought I'd saved somewhere and try to restore from that, but then I couldn't find it despite a thorough and exhausting search, and presume it's been lost to the ages. So I posted my woes on a couple of different boards, seeing if anyone had a spare SVR3000 image they might throw my way. This pretty much brings you up to date.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## unitron

Bracer99 said:


> The motherboard has one IDE _connector_ (header?), and as you know, a given connector supports two drives, one master and one slave. I had both Sony drives connected at the same time.
> 
> All the other drives in the PC (including the BD/DVD/CD drive, along with the SSD I use as a main drive, the two 1TB I use for storage, and the older 500GB one I use just to back up the SSD regularly) use SATA. This is actually the first time I've used the IDE connector since I built the PC.
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, could the problem have been getting the Sony drives attached to the PC backwards, reversing the master/slave setup? Both drives had been jumpered for cable select, and for convenience I used a different cable to hook them to the PC. I'm usually pretty careful about such things, but who knows?
> 
> IIRC (and all things considered, I'm probably not), once I had the PC booted to Windows (W7 64-bit), I couldn't get WinMFS to recognize the Tivo drives until I thought to run the program as an administrator. At that point, the A drive was listing as "S2 or S3 Tivo" but the B was showing as "windows". I tried making an image anyway and got an error message (something like "only one of these drives is actually from a a Tivo"). I then tried rebooting the PC and running WinMFS as administrator the first time, and this time both drives came up as Tivo. Yay. I made an image (saving to one of the PC's SATA storage drives), shut off the PC, hooked up the two new drives, rebooted the PC, and tried using WinMFS to restore the image to the new drives. It asked me if I wanted to expand to both drives, which I thought a little odd, but went ahead and did. After slipping the new drives into the Tivo, I hooked it up to the TV, but it never got past the "Welcome. Powering up" message. Putting the old drives back in got the same result. I tried hooking the new drives up to the PC again, running WinMFS and trying "Restore Bootpage" -- didn't help. I tried bootpage Option 2, and that didn't work either.
> 
> At that point, I figured my only option was to see if I could track down the image I thought I'd saved somewhere and try to restore from that, but then I couldn't find it despite a thorough and exhausting search, and presume it's been lost to the ages. So I posted my woes on a couple of different boards, seeing if anyone had a spare SVR3000 image they might throw my way. This pretty much brings you up to date.
> 
> Again, thanks for the help.


One thing to watch out for is jumpering for cable select versus master and slave.

Is the IDE cable in the Sony an 80 conductor 40 pin, or the older 40 conductor 40 pin type?


----------



## Bracer99

unitron said:


> One thing to watch out for is jumpering for cable select versus master and slave.
> 
> Is the IDE cable in the Sony an 80 conductor 40 pin, or the older 40 conductor 40 pin type?


Interesting -- now that you mention it, the IDE cable in the Sony _is_ an older 40 wire version. Does that make any difference?

[I hope not, because as it happens, that cable _broke_ during the last time I was taking the unit apart. If that's the case, now I'm gonna have to go digging through my Ancient Spare Parts box looking for an older IDE cable...]


----------



## Orthanos

motorcycle_rider said:


> I have one, now just to find out where I left the link..... try this one its winmfs
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/62129777/Winmfs_SD-H400.zip


OMG you rock. I will try this out tonight. Thanks a ton I will see if this helps my issue. Should I keep trying to use WinMFS or should I use the new iso?


----------



## unitron

Bracer99 said:


> Interesting -- now that you mention it, the IDE cable in the Sony _is_ an older 40 wire version. Does that make any difference?
> 
> [I hope not, because as it happens, that cable _broke_ during the last time I was taking the unit apart. If that's the case, now I'm gonna have to go digging through my Ancient Spare Parts box looking for an older IDE cable...]


The later TiVo brand S2s (which were not designed to accomodate 2 drives) came with 80 conductor 40 pin cables and drives jumpered cable select, but I think that Sony was one of the first S2s, and other than being designed for either one or two drives, I'm not sure how much S1 heritage that Sony carried over, or if it's IDE controller knows how to do 80 conductor style cable select (which differs somewhat, I think, from the old 40 conductor style cable select), so maybe you need to jumper the drives master and slave so that the drives tell the controller and not the other way around.


----------



## unitron

Orthanos said:


> OMG you rock. I will try this out tonight. Thanks a ton I will see if this helps my issue. Should I keep trying to use WinMFS or should I use the new iso?


Once you unzip that you should have a file that ends in .tbk, which means use WinMFS to restore it.

But burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 anyway (which you would use if you had a .bak file), just to keep handy. It's useful even if you don't own a TiVo.


----------



## Orthanos

unitron said:


> Once you unzip that you should have a file that ends in .tbk, which means use WinMFS to restore it.
> 
> But burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 anyway (which you would use if you had a .bak file), just to keep handy. It's useful even if you don't own a TiVo.


I have a .tak, .tbk and a .tbp in the file. Do I run them in a special order? Also I just realized my spare drive it not a maxtor but a WD 160G.

Should I do anything to the drive? I tried to backup my S1 to it, but it never finished and a restore of the tbk from my S1 gaave me an error.


----------



## unitron

Orthanos said:


> I have a .tak, .tbk and a .tbp in the file. Do I run them in a special order? Also I just realized my spare drive it not a maxtor but a WD 160G.
> 
> Should I do anything to the drive? I tried to backup my S1 to it, but it never finished and a restore of the tbk from my S1 gaave me an error.


I'm guessing the .tak is a kernel backup and .tbp is a bootpage backup, but the truncated full image (which is what you want and need) is the .tbk

Just open WinMFS, select the drive, click restore, select the .tbk file, and let it do it's thing.

That model came with a Maxtor 80GB drive, which may or may not be one of the bigger than average LBA-wise models, but that 160GB drive will be more than big enough regardless of brand or LBA number.


----------



## Bracer99

unitron said:


> The later TiVo brand S2s (which were not designed to accomodate 2 drives) came with 80 conductor 40 pin cables and drives jumpered cable select, but I think that Sony was one of the first S2s, and other than being designed for either one or two drives, I'm not sure how much S1 heritage that Sony carried over, or if it's IDE controller knows how to do 80 conductor style cable select (which differs somewhat, I think, from the old 40 conductor style cable select), so maybe you need to jumper the drives master and slave so that the drives tell the controller and not the other way around.


Worth a try I guess -- at this point I'll try anything. Still, if anyone has a drive image, that would be appreciated as well...


----------



## Orthanos

unitron said:


> I'm guessing the .tak is a kernel backup and .tbp is a bootpage backup, but the truncated full image (which is what you want and need) is the .tbk
> 
> Just open WinMFS, select the drive, click restore, select the .tbk file, and let it do it's thing.
> 
> That model came with a Maxtor 80GB drive, which may or may not be one of the bigger than average LBA-wise models, but that 160GB drive will be more than big enough regardless of brand or LBA number.


I started with my 160GB WD HDD.
Deleted the format
Restored
Now it saw it was a tivo drive once again and no errors.

First boot I was pretty disappointed as it just did nothing although it got past the Welcome. Powering Up... Page to a black screen.

Next boot I took an RGB/Video cable and plugged that in, thinking maybe the cable out was not happy.

2nd boot I got the following:

Welcome. Powering up...
The on/Standby button lit green (This was new)
Almost there. Just a few minutes more screen. (I was pretty happy seeing a tivo logo

Now I am at a geren screen that says...

"The DVR has detected a serious problem and is trying to fix it.
This will take about three hours.

PLEASE DO NOT UNPLUG OR RESTART THE DVR!

If after three hours, the DVR does not restart, please call Customer Support.

Is this a step in the right direction?

Wait it out and pray for the best?

or is this a Green Screen of Death?


----------



## unitron

Orthanos said:


> I started with my 160GB WD HDD.
> Deleted the format
> Restored
> Now it saw it was a tivo drive once again and no errors.
> 
> First boot I was pretty disappointed as it just did nothing although it got past the Welcome. Powering Up... Page to a black screen.
> 
> Next boot I took an RGB/Video cable and plugged that in, thinking maybe the cable out was not happy.
> 
> 2nd boot I got the following:
> 
> Welcome. Powering up...
> The on/Standby button lit green (This was new)
> Almost there. Just a few minutes more screen. (I was pretty happy seeing a tivo logo
> 
> Now I am at a geren screen that says...
> 
> "The DVR has detected a serious problem and is trying to fix it.
> This will take about three hours.
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT UNPLUG OR RESTART THE DVR!
> 
> If after three hours, the DVR does not restart, please call Customer Support.
> 
> Is this a step in the right direction?
> 
> Wait it out and pray for the best?
> 
> or is this a Green Screen of Death?


Yes, that is the famous GSOD (or at least one of them).

Since the image came from a Toshiba with a different TSN, there's going to be some sort of adjustment process. This may be it.

Think of it more as a Green Screen of Severe Indigestion and give it time to sort itself out.


----------



## ggieseke

unitron said:


> The later TiVo brand S2s (which were not designed to accomodate 2 drives) came with 80 conductor 40 pin cables and drives jumpered cable select, but I think that Sony was one of the first S2s, and other than being designed for either one or two drives, I'm not sure how much S1 heritage that Sony carried over, or if it's IDE controller knows how to do 80 conductor style cable select (which differs somewhat, I think, from the old 40 conductor style cable select), so maybe you need to jumper the drives master and slave so that the drives tell the controller and not the other way around.


My S2DTs all came with 40 conductor cables. It shouldn't matter, but when I tried to use the 80 conductor cable that came with a pre-imaged drive from DVRUpgrade it wouldn't boot up. I went back to the original cable and all was good.


----------



## unitron

ggieseke said:


> My S2DTs all came with 40 conductor cables. It shouldn't matter, but when I tried to use the 80 conductor cable that came with a pre-imaged drive from DVRUpgrade it wouldn't boot up. I went back to the original cable and all was good.


You're talking about the TCD649080 or TCD649180, right?

The 3 I've got came with 80 conductor 40 pin cables, about 4" long, with the blue plug on the end plugged onto the motherboard header and the black on the end plugged into the 80GB WD drive, which was jumpered CS.

But the S2 DT was the last of the S2s, and the Sony 3000 one of the first, so they may not have the same IDE controller chip or circuitry.

Early in my SATA/IDE adapter experiments (avoid the SunPlus chipsets like the plague) I got an S2 DT to recognize one adapter jumpered master and another jumpered slave on a 40 conductor cable, so it's backwards compatible.

(Currently that machine is using the twinbreeze bracket, including the 80 conductor cable weaknees includes)

The question here is whether the Sony is frontwards compatible with 80 conductor cables.

I do not know, but the chance that it might not be makes doing the master/slave jumpering thing with a 40 conductor cable a valid troubleshooting technique.

Apparently in the early days of DVRupgrade's Instant Cake image cds there was a need to have the drive or drives jumpered master/slave instead of cable select for the image write to be successful, and maybe even after being put back in the TiVo. I really don't understand why it would make a difference, but hard drives seem to involve a lot of voodoo where the phase of the moon has to be just right and it matters in which direction you smear the goat's blood.


----------



## Orthanos

unitron said:


> Yes, that is the famous GSOD (or at least one of them).
> 
> Since the image came from a Toshiba with a different TSN, there's going to be some sort of adjustment process. This may be it.
> 
> Think of it more as a Green Screen of Severe Indigestion and give it time to sort itself out.


Thanks unitron,
I will give it more time. at least now its past the GSOD, and starting so its moving in the right direction.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Orthanos

My system now comes on and I can get through the TIVO screens.

Each reset the Tivo says there is an issue and that I need to reset the DMR, each time I do that it cycles around to the same thing.

Going to try and reset and clear settings and see if it will contact tivo and maybe that will help.

unless someone has other ideas


----------



## unitron

Orthanos said:


> My system now comes on and I can get through the TIVO screens.
> 
> Each reset the Tivo says there is an issue and that I need to reset the DMR, each time I do that it cycles around to the same thing.
> 
> Going to try and reset and clear settings and see if it will contact tivo and maybe that will help.
> 
> unless someone has other ideas


If it'll let you get far enough into the menus to do a clear and delete everything, do so.


----------



## Orthanos

unitron said:


> If it'll let you get far enough into the menus to do a clear and delete everything, do so.


Started that process this morning before leaving home. Will see how it did when I get home. I guess I better find that darn phone outlet in the meantime 

thanks for all your help by the way.


----------



## motorcycle_rider

Orthanos, sorry i have not been able to add comments but unitron has been giving you the exact answer I would. I the image I provided for the toshiba drive everytime I used it always did the gsod then you had to do the clear and delete. If you made it that far you should be all set.


----------



## Orthanos

motorcycle_rider said:


> Orthanos, sorry i have not been able to add comments but unitron has been giving you the exact answer I would. I the image I provided for the toshiba drive everytime I used it always did the gsod then you had to do the clear and delete. If you made it that far you should be all set.


No worries and nothing to apologize for. He certainly pointed me in the right direction and now that guided setup is done I am happy to say that my Tivo has downloaded the new channels, and recognizes my lifetime service.

You two have been very helpful and I so appreciate it.

Thank you both for all your help!


----------



## Orthanos

So now its time to do the happy dance...


----------



## unitron

motorcycle_rider said:


> Orthanos, sorry i have not been able to add comments but unitron has been giving you the exact answer I would. I the image I provided for the toshiba drive everytime I used it always did the gsod then you had to do the clear and delete. If you made it that far you should be all set.


But without your image my advice would only have been of theoretical interest.

I tried theoretically recording TV shows, and backing them up to computer never seemed to work.


----------



## Shogun82

So I have read that the image file for the (*TCD748000*) Premiere XL 2TB drive does not exist online at this time. Is it true that this image can't be acquired over the web at this time? My original drive was taken out and sold, so it is impossible for me to get the image from the original drive.

Please let me know if I am (or am not) correct. Any additional info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lpwcomp

Shogun82 said:


> So I have read that the image file for the (*TCD748000*) Premiere XL 2TB drive does not exist online at this time. Is it true that this image can't be acquired over the web at this time? My original drive was taken out and sold, so it is impossible for me to get the image from the original drive.
> 
> Please let me know if I am (or am not) correct. Any additional info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


The reason no image file has been uploaded is that there is no way to _*create*_ a backup for a Premiere except by copying the entire disk.


----------



## Soapm

lpwcomp said:


> The reason no image file has been uploaded is that there is no way to _*create*_ a backup for a Premiere except by copying the entire disk.


I was thinking about copying mine then compressing it on the super, super compressions setting just to see how small it would be. I have two things stopping me, I don't have 2tb of space to work with and 2. my premier is filled with shows and I don't want to delete everything just to reduce the image size after compression.

I bought my premier already upgraded so I don't have the smaller stock drive to play with.


----------



## L David Matheny

Soapm said:


> I was thinking about copying mine then compressing it on the super, super compressions setting just to see how small it would be. I have two things stopping me, I don't have 2tb of space to work with and 2. my premier is filled with shows and I don't want to delete everything just to reduce the image size after compression.
> 
> I bought my premier already upgraded so I don't have the smaller stock drive to play with.


That's an interesting thought. I believe cloning utilities like Acronis can create a workable copy of a TiVo drive, and presumably their backup function might work to backup and restore an entire TiVo drive, with compression. But I doubt that deleting everything would reduce the size of the backup, since old video data would still be strewn throughout the drive. What would be interesting is to make a compressed backup of a virgin drive, which we hope would be largely filled with zeros, to see if that could be compressed to not much larger than a truncated backup. Not everybody has Acronis, but I believe the free TodoBackup from Easeus can do something similar.


----------



## sbourgeo

Philips DSR6000 3.5d image anyone? Trying to do a dd_rescue on my existing disk. 

[edit] Was able to get my second DSR6000 manually upgraded to 3.5d, so all set.


----------



## syndicat

Hi,

I need the image for TiVo HD (TCD652160), any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

syndicat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need the image for TiVo HD (TCD652160), any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Well, if you search this thread for my posts you'll find one a few pages back.


----------



## GoldenTiger

unitron said:


> Well, if you search this thread for my posts you'll find one a few pages back.


Took me all of 20 seconds to do, myself... , found and used it to restore a TiVo HD earlier today. Thanks for having posted those!


----------



## matt757

unitron said:


> If you use WinMFS, I think this will work.
> 
> url is: dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk
> 
> If you let me refer you to get a dropbox account, we both get extra free space.
> 
> email or PM me for the referral


Unitron or anybody that has used this image from post 851, do you know if this image for the 658 HD XL is version 11.0K? My HD XL won't update to 11.0K, so I thought I'd attempt to do it manually with this image. Not worth the risk of me messing something up if it's an older version. Thanks!


----------



## lillevig

matt757 said:


> Unitron or anybody that has used this image from post 851, do you know if this image for the 658 HD XL is version 11.0K? My HD XL won't update to 11.0K, so I thought I'd attempt to do it manually with this image. Not worth the risk of me messing something up if it's an older version. Thanks!


Not sure what version that one is. The regular S3HD version posted in this thread is 9.x because it is a factory fresh copy. What version is your box now and what have you tried to get it to update? How long have you been waiting for it to update? Usually takes a few calls to Tivo to get the update (you can force these) and then you can check the System Info to see if the status is "Pending a restart". If so, you can force the restart. I just upgraded the drive in an S3HD and that is what I had to do.


----------



## matt757

lillevig said:


> Not sure what version that one is. The regular S3HD version posted in this thread is 9.x because it is a factory fresh copy. What version is your box now and what have you tried to get it to update? How long have you been waiting for it to update? Usually takes a few calls to Tivo to get the update (you can force these) and then you can check the System Info to see if the status is "Pending a restart". If so, you can force the restart. I just upgraded the drive in an S3HD and that is what I had to do.


My HD XL (658) won't upgrade to 11.0k. It's stuck on 11.0j. It's been stuck on 11.0j for several months I guess. I bought this Tivo on eBay about 18 months ago. When I go into Settings and manually Connect to Tivo, it connects, downloads, and on the last step, Loading info, it says (Pending restart). I've tried manual connects and restarting dozens of times.

Everything is working fine right now except that Video on Demand locks up pretty frequently with a grey screen, requiring a reboot. Also, a few months ago, it stopped getting guide data. I called Tivo and they wanted $200 to fix it. They also mentioned that there was a small percentage of HD XL's out there that were not updating to this 11.0K for some reason! So instead, I did a Clear and Delete Everything and it started getting guide data again, but the Video on Demand problem remained. I've got Product Lifetime on this, so I'd like to keep it working and get Video on Demand working right. I tried Kickstart codes 51,52, and 56 with no luck (I never saw the screen that is supposed to say "Installing a Service Update"). Also 54 Smart test and it passed.

I thought I'd try my hand at WinMFS and put the image on manually.


----------



## in4ni

Hard drive failure and the Wife is freaking out. Any images available so i can get the box up and running? 


Thank you


----------



## sbourgeo

in4ni, see post 723.


----------



## unitron

sbourgeo said:


> in4ni, see post 723.


Thanks for looking that up for me.


----------



## sbourgeo

unitron said:


> Thanks for looking that up for me.


It should probably be a sticky at this point.  It also motivated to make a new backup of my TiVo HD with the newly paired cable card, especially after realizing I didn't have a good 3.5d backup for my DSR6000 and DirecTV has apparently shut off the spigot. I should probably also grab a backup of my parents S2 the next time they go on vacation.


----------



## lillevig

sbourgeo said:


> It should probably be a sticky at this point.  It also motivated to make a new backup of my TiVo HD with the newly paired cable card, especially after realizing I didn't have a good 3.5d backup for my DSR6000 and DirecTV has apparently shut off the spigot. I should probably also grab a backup of my parents S2 the next time they go on vacation.


Are you thinking that a backup of the HD will preserve the CableCard pairing if you ever need to do a drive swap? My only experience so far was putting a 1TB pre-imaged drive in my Premeire. The CableCard pairing was still intact so I'm thinking that it isn't necessary to back up the drive just to save the pairing. I'd be interested in hearing from others on this subject.


----------



## lessd

lillevig said:


> Are you thinking that a backup of the HD will preserve the CableCard pairing if you ever need to do a drive swap? My only experience so far was putting a 1TB pre-imaged drive in my Premeire. The CableCard pairing was still intact so I'm thinking that it isn't necessary to back up the drive just to save the pairing. I'd be interested in hearing from others on this subject.


Changing the Hard drive does require a new CableCard pairing for Comcast systems, (at least) at first you may think your cable card is ok as most channels will come in OK, but HBO type channels you may be paying for will not come in until the card is paired. A Comcast cable tech also told me that after 30 to 45 days a cable card that not paired will stop working, never tested this out. If you copy the original drive that was paired, than add space you will not have to do pairing again for your cable card.


----------



## sbourgeo

lillevig said:


> Are you thinking that a backup of the HD will preserve the CableCard pairing if you ever need to do a drive swap? My only experience so far was putting a 1TB pre-imaged drive in my Premeire. The CableCard pairing was still intact so I'm thinking that it isn't necessary to back up the drive just to save the pairing. I'd be interested in hearing from others on this subject.


The Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ leads one to believe that re-pairing would be required if you restore a backup without that info, but I've only had a cable card for three weeks and don't have any personal experience with a drive swap including a cable card.

At this point, I'm just trying to cover my behind. The TiVo HD was released five years ago and the current software version 11.0K came out more than one year ago, so it is quite possible that development has stopped for this platform and a backup could be a handy thing to have on hand.


----------



## lillevig

sbourgeo said:


> The Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ leads one to believe that re-pairing would be required if you restore a backup without that info, but I've only had a cable card for three weeks and don't have any personal experience with a drive swap including a cable card.
> 
> At this point, I'm just trying to cover my behind. The TiVo HD was released five years ago and the current software version 11.0K came out more than one year ago, so it is quite possible that development has stopped for this platform and a backup could be a handy thing to have on hand.


I need to get a cablecard for an S3HD that I recently got. I swapped out the 160GB drive for a 320GB that I pulled from a spare unsub Premiere I have sitting on the shelf. Maybe after I get the cablecard working in the current box configuration I will swap the original drive back in to see if the pairing sticks. Given the pain of getting cablecards paired for my Tivos I can understand your desire for a backup of your own box.


----------



## Zeosrule

I need the image for TCD540xxx (TCD540040). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sbourgeo

Zeosrule said:


> I need the image for TCD540xxx (TCD540040). Any help would be appreciated.


Wouldn't mind one of those myself. My parents have the 40 hour "nightlight" TiVo too.


----------



## kozmo21

sbourgeo said:


> Philips DSR6000 3.5d image anyone? Trying to do a dd_rescue on my existing disk.
> 
> [edit] Was able to get my second DSR6000 manually upgraded to 3.5d, so all set.


I could use a 3.5d image myself. After my last reboot, lost my local network channels.


----------



## unitron

Zeosrule said:


> I need the image for TCD540xxx (TCD540040). Any help would be appreciated.


You have to download both versions, .bak and .tbk, regardless of which you need

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8688730#post8688730

and you have to remember it came off of a Maxtor 40GB drive, which is slighty larger. LBA wise, than its Seagate and Western Digital contemporaries, and must be restored to something at least as large, LBA wise.

I'd tell you that LBA number if the drive wasn't buried under a bunch of stuff.

Update, I found the drive.

You need at least 89293248 LBA, i.e. that number X 512 bytes.


----------



## kozmo21

@ sbourgeo

Couldn't reply to PM do to lack of 10 posts? (used to be able to years ago?) Yes, that is what I need. If you could send link in PM I would appreciate it. thanks


----------



## sbourgeo

sbourgeo said:


> especially after realizing I didn't have a good 3.5d backup for my DSR6000 and DirecTV has apparently shut off the spigot.


Similarly, would appreciate it if anyone had a pointer to 3.5d images for Hughes GXCEBOT and Sony SAT-T60 for archival purposes.


----------



## jaybird69

Need a HR10-250 image. Bought one used and it crashed after a week.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## unitron

I thought I had posted S1 SA Philips image links to this thread already, but I can't find the post, so just in case here they are again.

MFS Live cd verison

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

WinMFS version

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk

It's a version that should restore onto a drive as small as 13GB with only one MFS pair, but has already had the kernel patched for drives larger than 137GB.

It's also, I'm pretty sure, the most recent version (3.0.whatever) of the S1 software, although in the case of the S1 "recent" is a relative term.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> It's also, I'm pretty sure, the most recent version (3.0.whatever) of the S1 software, although in the case of the S1 "recent" is a relative term.


I assume those are the images you got from me and then added the LBA48 fix. If so, then, yes, the version is the last one they made (3.0.x).


----------



## Quella

Sirs,

Quick question. I have a Hughes HDVR2 from 2003 and the HD died on me today. I was looking for my backup and old drive from when I bought it; but have had no luck. Would you happen to know where I could get a base image so I can mfstools to a new drive? Any direction or help in getting a standard image to get this operational again?


----------



## alanpwagstaff

Hi, I am looking for a Tivo HD image. I had one die, and in trying to fix it, broke my second one.


----------



## alanpwagstaff

Ooops I found it in an older post. Trying it out now....


----------



## unitron

alanpwagstaff said:


> Hi, I am looking for a Tivo HD image. I had one die, and in trying to fix it, broke my second one.


Do you mean a TCD652160 image?

if so,

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8831301#post8831301

If you do not already have a dropbox account, I could have them send you an invitation to get a free account, and that would give us both extra free space.

You don't need one to download those S3 HD images, just click on the links, but it is free and it can come in handy as a sort of internet hard drive and I can use the extra space for images for other TiVo models.

Now, tell me exactly what you broke and how you did it so that we can figure out how to fix everything.


----------



## alanpwagstaff

So I had one Tivo HD die. It wouldn't make it past the Welcome, Powering up Screen. I have a second one that was still working and that got things going well enough. All the reports say that the Hard Drive went bad so I assumed that was wrong. I opened the bad Tivo and pulled the drive and installed it into my computer. The hard drive checked clean. So I decided to pull the engineer technique and swap hard drives between the working and non-working devices. If the problem stays with the hard drive I know what's up. If it stays with the Tivo I also know what's going on. After swapping, neither Tivo worked. After swapping back still, neither Tivo worked. 
In playing with winmfs and backup images I fixed it once. After more playing around I broke it again and couldn't get it fixed and in some desperation wanted a new install image. After installing that to the good hard drive, and in the good tivo, it got working again. I then restored my past image, and that worked as well. 
So I am back to one working and one broken Tivo. I currently believe the problem with the broken Tivo is the power supply, but I don't see any bad caps to replace. I would like a way to check for a bad power supply (output voltages or what not). Or I might swap power supplies and see where the problem goes. 
Any advice is appreciated. And thanks for the back up images.


----------



## lpwcomp

alanpwagstaff said:


> So I had one Tivo HD die. It wouldn't make it past the Welcome, Powering up Screen. I have a second one that was still working and that got things going well enough. All the reports say that the Hard Drive went bad so I assumed that was wrong. I opened the bad Tivo and pulled the drive and installed it into my computer. The hard drive checked clean. So I decided to pull the engineer technique and swap hard drives between the working and non-working devices. If the problem stays with the hard drive I know what's up. If it stays with the Tivo I also know what's going on. After swapping, neither Tivo worked. After swapping back still, neither Tivo worked.


I'm sure unitron will be here soon to give you actual guidance, but you have brought to my mind a story and a joke.

The story:

Some years before I started working for him, one of my former bosses had a problem with an 844-21 disk drive. So he decided "to pull the engineer technique" and started swapping packs around. He ended up with 3 dead drives and 6 dead packs. You see, the original problem was that there had been a head crash on the first drive. Putting the bollixed up pack in another drive caused _its_ heads to crash. Putting a good pack in a drive with crashed heads destroyed the pack. They had to "fly heads in from all over the country" to fix the dead drives, buy new packs and restore from backup. I am not sure if he was a CE at the time or an OS analyst, which is what he was when I went to work for him. Yes, I know the two situations aren't exactly the same since you were swapping entire drive assemblies, not just disk packs, but the concept is the same. It is a _*bad*_ engineer technique.

For a TiVo, at most you might have tried putting the drive from the dead TiVo in the working one if you didn't care about possibly losing all of your settings and recordings. I would _*never *_ put the drive from the working TiVo into the dead TiVo.

The joke:

How many CEs does it take to change a tire?


Spoiler



5. 4 to hold the car up and 1 to change out each tire until he finds the bad one.


----------



## unitron

lpwcomp said:


> I'm sure unitron will be here soon to give you actual guidance, but you have brought to my mind a story and a joke.
> 
> The story:
> 
> Some years before I started working for him, one of my former bosses had a problem with an 844-21 disk drive. So he decided "to pull the engineer technique" and started swapping packs around. He ended up with 3 dead drives and 6 dead packs. You see, the original problem was that there had been a head crash on the first drive. Putting the bollixed up pack in another drive caused _its_ heads to crash. Putting a good pack in a drive with crashed heads destroyed the pack. They had to "fly heads in from all over the country" to fix the dead drives, buy new packs and restore from backup. I am not sure if he was a CE at the time or an OS analyst, which is what he was when I went to work for him. Yes, I know the two situations aren't exactly the same since you were swapping entire drive assemblies, not just disk packs, but the concept is the same. It is a _*bad*_ engineer technique.
> 
> For a TiVo, at most you might have tried putting the drive from the dead TiVo in the working one if you didn't care about possibly losing all of your settings and recordings. I would _*never *_ put the drive from the working TiVo into the dead TiVo.
> 
> The joke:
> 
> How many CEs does it take to change a tire?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 5. 4 to hold the car up and 1 to change out each tire until he finds the bad one.


Actually I did reply.

But I see no sign of it now.


----------



## unitron

Since Dropbox doesn't expire from lack of activity the way SendSpace does, here's a new location for TCD540040 images.

They need at least the slightly fatter than Seagate or Western Digital LBA number of the original Maxtor 40Gb drive.

MFS Live version

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.bak

WinMFS version

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.tbk


----------



## unitron

Since SendSpace files age out and Dropbox files do not, here's where my TCD649080 images are now.

That for the 80 hour Series 2 Dual Tuner, but can be used on the 180 hour TCD649180 as well.

MFS Live version

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/649_gset.bak

WinMFS version

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/649_gset.tbk

(if you don't already have a Dropbox account, let me get them to send you an invite and we both get extra free space)


----------



## chimpster

I'd appreciate it if someone could send me a pointer to 3.5d images for a Sony SAT-T60.


----------



## Slikkster

Thanks, Unitron, for the TCD540040 files! My original Maxtor Tivo drive bit the dust and I was getting ready to toss the whole unit (after seeing what they wanted for IC now!). Appreciate it.


----------



## unitron

Slikkster said:


> Thanks, Unitron, for the TCD540040 files! My original Maxtor Tivo drive bit the dust and I was getting ready to toss the whole unit (after seeing what they wanted for IC now!). Appreciate it.


Watch in good health.

If you don't already have a Dropbox account, let me get them to send you an invite and we both get extra free space.


----------



## tangent1138

unitron said:


> Since Dropbox doesn't expire from lack of activity the way SendSpace does, here's a new location for TCD540040 images.


Unitron, you're the best. I had an image for my TiVo, but apparently it was neither compatible with WinMFS or the new MFS Live CD, so I was really stuck. Thanks so much.


----------



## unitron

tangent1138 said:


> Unitron, you're the best. I had an image for my TiVo, but apparently it was neither compatible with WinMFS or the new MFS Live CD, so I was really stuck. Thanks so much.


If you don't already have a free Dropbox account...

hint, hint, hint.


----------



## Genius

My trusty old Sony SAT T60 got stuck loading at 60% and I see it's a problem with all units not running at least v3.5d. Unfortunately, I was running Xtreme 3.1. I've searched and searched but can't find a way to update to 3.5d. 

Would some kind soul please point me in the direction of a Sony SAT T60 image or way to upgrade what I've got to 3.5d?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnnyRocket

Hi guys...
My dsr6000 is stuck at 3.5c...
Lost my locals last night...
Would really appreciate someone sending me a link or image of a 3.5d image

(can't pm cuz I haven't posted 10 times...)

Thanks Thanks Thanks... (beg beg beg....please please please...)
John


----------



## homeplate5

Does anyone have 6.4 for the R10 DTV unit? I have 6.4 for Hughes SDVR and HR10-250 but the Hughes image does not seem to be compatible with the R10


----------



## hawkeye1991

Need 6.4a for either HDVR2 or HR10-250

Please please Pretty please


----------



## sbourgeo

Also looking for 6.4a for the HDVR2.


----------



## NiTE

unitron said:


> If you don't already have a free Dropbox account...
> hint, hint, hint.


I might have an account for DB already on my iphone, but I would gladly setup another one for my MacPro.

I am here today because:
If anyone can help me out, I'd really really appreciate it. I need a 2TB image for a TCD648250B Series3 TiVo

Thanks in advance. I will custom build you a hi-power rechargeable flashlight!

NiTE


----------



## unitron

NiTE said:


> I might have an account for DB already on my iphone, but I would gladly setup another one for my MacPro.
> 
> I am here today because:
> If anyone can help me out, I'd really really appreciate it. I need a 2TB image for a TCD648250B Series3 TiVo
> 
> Thanks in advance. I will custom build you a hi-power rechargeable flashlight!
> 
> NiTE


A regular "takes up 250GB when you install it" image is here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8921060#post8921060

An image that cannot go onto a drive smaller than 2TB probably does not exist.

Which is not to say that putting a 2TB in an original S3 and using all of it is impossible, as was previously suspected.

If you check the last few pages of this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784

you'll find a discussion of people "rolling their own".


----------



## lillevig

homeplate5 said:


> Does anyone have 6.4 for the R10 DTV unit? I have 6.4 for Hughes SDVR and HR10-250 but the Hughes image does not seem to be compatible with the R10





hawkeye1991 said:


> Need 6.4a for either HDVR2 or HR10-250
> 
> Please please Pretty please





sbourgeo said:


> Also looking for 6.4a for the HDVR2.


Here is a link to an image I took off of a DirecTV R10 with an 80GB drive. Not sure if this is what you need but it's worth a try:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/39572185/DirecTV R10.tbk


----------



## PSCGOhio

I know there's tons of posts up here, but those links are all long since dead so I've got a 240#### series I need the 240_GSet.tbk file specifically or any other compatible one I can run in there.

Kept popping errors trying to install an 80GB tbk I have, but I'm thinking that was a 540 series version because I have the 540_Gset.tbk stuff as well. After the learning curve on the other Series 2 that's purring like a kitten here now, I latched onto a Maxtor 120GB HDD and brought it back to life - now it's ready and formatable to pop into this other Series 2 I have.

Under 10 posts, so I'll have to thank whoever PM's it on here unless you tell me not to but trust me if I get it I'll be greatly appreciative!

Thanks!


----------



## lunchm3at

Hello people... I have a dead Pioneer 810H... anyone have an image for this unit they could share? Thanks a ton!

-Jeff


----------



## unitron

PSCGOhio said:


> I know there's tons of posts up here, but those links are all long since dead so I've got a 240#### series I need the 240_GSet.tbk file specifically or any other compatible one I can run in there.
> 
> Kept popping errors trying to install an 80GB tbk I have, but I'm thinking that was a 540 series version because I have the 540_Gset.tbk stuff as well. After the learning curve on the other Series 2 that's purring like a kitten here now, I latched onto a Maxtor 120GB HDD and brought it back to life - now it's ready and formatable to pop into this other Series 2 I have.
> 
> Under 10 posts, so I'll have to thank whoever PM's it on here unless you tell me not to but trust me if I get it I'll be greatly appreciative!
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like you're talking about my posts.

The 240 and 540 images I had on SendSpace, but they tend to age off if nobody downloads them recently enough.

However, thanks to people using an invite sent in my name to sign up for a free DropBox account, I now have more free space in my DropBox account and those images are available there.

I just haven't gotten around to editing my old posts yet.

Feel free to tell me the post numbers to save me having to search for them.

In the meantime

TCD240080 restore with MFS Live cd to a drive with an LBA number equal to or greater than 160086528

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

TCD240080 restore with WinMFS to a drive with an LBA number equal to or greater than 160086528

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk

TCD540040 restore with MFS Live cd to a drive with an LBA number equal to or greater than 80293248

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.bak

TCD540040 restore with WinMFS to a drive with an LBA number equal to or greater than 80293248

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.tbk

Also feel free to ask me for a DropBox invite that'll get both of us more free space.

If you can't PM me you can email me.


----------



## PSCGOhio

unitron said:


> Sounds like you're talking about my posts.
> 
> The 240 and 540 images I had on SendSpace, but they tend to age off if nobody downloads them recently enough.
> 
> Also feel free to ask me for a DropBox invite that'll get both of us more free space.
> 
> If you can't PM me you can email me.


Heh, gotta have 10 posts to PM or Email apparently! So it'll have to be a public thanks, but well appreciated!

The SendSpace errors looked a mite nastier than lack of use, so I'm thinking the other fallouts on shared hosting spaces may've been the cause.

I could send ya the old post #'s but there's TONS just in this thread, having your reply here should make it as easy as it was for me to Search. Can't do that, you shouldn't have a PC much less a TiVo! LOL

And... I'm askin! You can hit me, so fire an invite over and I'm glad to help.:up:


----------



## dz2k

i need sd-h400 80gb image. any suggestions?


----------



## brewhaase

Anyone know of an image for the RCA DVR80? HD went bad after 8 good years, would really like to repair it!


----------



## aaronwt

brewhaase said:


> Anyone know of an image for the RCA DVR80? HD went bad after 8 good years, would really like to repair it!


Doesn't DVR upgrade or one of those other sites sell an image? Someone sells the images under Instant Cake. They always worked well in the past.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## rjm1965

I also need the image for my Tivo TCD649080. The hard disk failed and is clicking, so I'm unable to use other recovery options. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

rjm1965 said:


> I also need the image for my Tivo TCD649080. The hard disk failed and is clicking, so I'm unable to use other recovery options. Thanks!


Start your search here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8706933#post8706933


----------



## calric

hi; i am looking for an image for a TCD649080; my HD died. Can someone please help? i've tried backing the old drive up; it says it finishes but it doesn't ever boot up on a new HD, so from what i've read the backup is also corrupted. was using winmfs
been working on it for a few days already and its starting to get frustrating now


----------



## unitron

calric said:


> hi; i am looking for an image for a TCD649080; my HD died. Can someone please help? i've tried backing the old drive up; it says it finishes but it doesn't ever boot up on a new HD, so from what i've read the backup is also corrupted. was using winmfs
> been working on it for a few days already and its starting to get frustrating now


Just to teach you newbies to search, I'm going to make you start here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9248899#post9248899


----------



## mjfutures

unitron said:


> If you use WinMFS, I think this will work.
> 
> If you let me refer you to get a dropbox account, we both get extra free space.
> 
> email or PM me for the referral


Did this work for you for the TCD658000? Mine just wen't out last night...stuck at the Welcome! Power up....I'm looking for the exact steps of what to do once I download that file.


----------



## mjfutures

I have a Tivo XL TCD658000 -- Stuck at the Welcome! Power up / Almost There Loop. 

I just found your site and am going to try and locate the tools to image a new drive and get this thing running again.


----------



## unitron

mjfutures said:


> Did this work for you for the TCD658000? Mine just wen't out last night...stuck at the Welcome! Power up....I'm looking for the exact steps of what to do once I download that file.


First thing, open up the TiVo and check the capacitors on the power supply board and plug the hard drive model number into the WD web site (I'm assuming it's a WD drive), and on the left hand side of the search results page, click the download link and then download the .iso image for the bootable cd with the WD diagnostic software (dateguard or data lifeguard or some such name) and burn it to a cd-r as an image, and then use that to boot a PC with the TiVo drive attached and run the long test.

And go to mfslive.org and get the WinMFS program and the MFS Live cd v1.4 .iso


----------



## Gab1099

Hi

I'm looking for an image for my tivo series 2 TCD540040. I'm planning to use it with a camera, so I can record my training and make playback of some moments during the training. The problem is I got a tivo series 2 but the hard drive seems to be death. I'm stuck on the welcome screen. But I heard I have to get a special version of the image, because I won't be using the tivo with the service. Since the latest version ask for a communication every 30 days to let me use it, I'm screwed because it won't be plugged to anyway on a phone line et internet line. I just want to use it as a recorder for my trainning. 

If anybody could help me with the image or has a better idea on how i can do playback video cheap, It will be greatly appreciated.

Thx,

Gab


----------



## sbourgeo

Gab1099 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for an image for my tivo series 2 TCD540040. I'm planning to use it with a camera, so I can record my training and make playback of some moments during the training. The problem is I got a tivo series 2 but the hard drive seems to be death. I'm stuck on the welcome screen. But I heard I have to get a special version of the image, because I won't be using the tivo with the service. Since the latest version ask for a communication every 30 days to let me use it, I'm screwed because it won't be plugged to anyway on a phone line et internet line. I just want to use it as a recorder for my trainning.
> 
> If anybody could help me with the image or has a better idea on how i can do playback video cheap, It will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Gab


A TCD540040 image can be found here, although a series 2 won't allow you to record without a valid sub to the TiVo service. An unsubbed Series 1 (Philips HDRxxx or Sony SVR2000) that originally shipped with software version 1.x will record without service though.


----------



## Gab1099

Thank you for your help, really appreciated.

Gab


----------



## Gab1099

Sorry for this other question: Do a philips hdr212 would record from a camera without having the tivo service?

Thx!


----------



## sbourgeo

Gab1099 said:


> Sorry for this other question: Do a philips hdr212 would record from a camera without having the tivo service?


Yes, as long as it shipped with software version 1.x.


----------



## Gab1099

sbourgeo said:


> Yes, as long as it shipped with software version 1.x.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Dan S

Hi there everyone! Does anyone happen to have a download link to a winmfs image for a Tivo HD model# 652160?

My Tivo HD died the other day (green screen of death) and doesn't want to come back to life. So, I am using it as an opportunity to upgrade to a larger internal drive, hopefully using WinMFS. 

However, although WinMFS lets me select the drive and shows it as a series 2/3 format, it does not let me back it up a .tbk file, complaining "not a tivo drive, backup failed". 

I was hoping that if I could get my hands on an existing .tbk image, I can work around this problem and get my Tivo up and running before the Fall season starts. 

Backup plan is to just buy a pre-formatted drive from the forum sponsor, but if I can save $150-200 by rolling my own, it would be preferred.

Thanks!


----------



## sbourgeo

Dan S said:


> Hi there everyone! Does anyone happen to have a download link to a winmfs image for a Tivo HD model# 652160?


Check here.


----------



## Dan S

Thanks SBourgeo! I was actually able to find the link after some more careful searching, and also Unitron responded very quickly to a PM I sent as well. I feel a bit foolish for not finding it earlier before I posted.

The image is downloaded and, using WinMFS, is working great on a "placeholder" 1TB drive I had lying around, which I used to make sure I could pull all this off.

However, I wanted to use this drive failure as an opportunity to go ahead and get up to 2 gigs so I can really not have to think about storage space as the new fall season approaches. I ordered the Western Digital WD20EURS, which I saw recommended on another forum thread, and got good reviews on Amazon for working well as a DVR expander drive.

One thing I am very unclear on, can I get this drive going with the same steps as I used in WinMFS, for my 1TB placeholder drive, or does its 2TB size mean I have to take some other additional steps for the Tivo to see all of its storage capability?

Thanks!


----------



## unitron

Dan S said:


> Thanks SBourgeo! I was actually able to find the link after some more careful searching, and also Unitron responded very quickly to a PM I sent as well. I feel a bit foolish for not finding it earlier before I posted.
> 
> The image is downloaded and, using WinMFS, is working great on a "placeholder" 1TB drive I had lying around, which I used to make sure I could pull all this off.
> 
> However, I wanted to use this drive failure as an opportunity to go ahead and get up to 2 gigs so I can really not have to think about storage space as the new fall season approaches. I ordered the Western Digital WD20EURS, which I saw recommended on another forum thread, and got good reviews on Amazon for working well as a DVR expander drive.
> 
> One thing I am very unclear on, can I get this drive going with the same steps as I used in WinMFS, for my 1TB placeholder drive, or does its 2TB size mean I have to take some other additional steps for the Tivo to see all of its storage capability?
> 
> Thanks!


What you do is, you use WinMFS to go onto the 1TB drive, which will put 160GB worth of partitions on there, and then you use WinMFS to expand into the rest of the drive by adding an MFS pair of partitions.

Then you use mfsinfo (part of WinMFS) to make sure that you have used all of the drive, and that there isn't any space left over at the end.

If there is, it will be considered an Apple Free partition by the Apple Partition Map scheme of doing things, and it'll interfere in the next step.

If all went well, WinMFS will have put 13 partitions on the drive, and then added two more.

This lets you add 1 more before breaking the "only 16 partitions per drive" TiVo rule.

That's where jmfs comes in.

jmfs copies the 1TB to the 2TB, and then adds a single MFS partition, taking up the rest of the space.

If there were extra space on the 1TB (which got labeled an Apple Free partition), that would have been copied over by jmfs along with everything else, which would have made it the 16th partition, and the MFS partition added by jmfs would have been the 17th partition, and the TiVo would have thought it was a malfunctioning external drive and insisted on divorcing it, leaving you with only the first 1TB useable on that 2TB.


----------



## rkricketts

Hi all,

This seems to be the place to ask, please advise if I am mistaken.

I have a Tivo model TCD652160 with a dead hard drive. I need a virginal image to load onto a new drive.

Thanks in advance...!


----------



## sbourgeo

rkricketts said:


> This seems to be the place to ask, please advise if I am mistaken.
> 
> I have a Tivo model TCD652160 with a dead hard drive. I need a virginal image to load onto a new drive.


Look three posts above yours for the link I provided.


----------



## unitron

rkricketts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This seems to be the place to ask, please advise if I am mistaken.
> 
> I have a Tivo model TCD652160 with a dead hard drive. I need a virginal image to load onto a new drive.
> 
> Thanks in advance...!


It is the place to ask, but first, it's the place to search to see if someone else already asked and was answered.

There's a reason why the old posts are kept on the servers.


----------



## miketunes

I need an HR10-250 6.4a image please. Looks like the modem doesn't work so I can't upgrade to 6.4a to get my locals.


----------



## ericl007

rcobourn said:


> If you need to reimage a TiVo for hard drive repair or storage upgrade:
> 
> Turn-key solutions are available from a sponsor of this forum, DVRUpgrade
> 
> If you want to go the do-it-yourself route, here is your best bet: drop by #tivo on EFnet. Check the topic for instructions, or just ask for what you are looking for. Be patient. If someone has it, they'll respond, eventually.
> 
> Please also use this thread to post requests for any images I can't point you to.
> 
> The old thread can be read here.


thanks


----------



## ericl007

durdenb said:


> I have a toshiba sd-400 80gb that i think the hdd is bad or going bad. Can i get the image from that hdd and put it on a 60gb hdd or is there a bare image that would work and where could i get it.


thanks


----------



## bandguy

anyone have a sdh-400 image on hand?


----------



## BuckarooBonsai

Alas, I need a TCD 652160 image. I ...thought... I had that already, but it was an old S2 image. Sigh. My own poor memory trips me up.

Thanks in advance to whoever PMs.

BuckarooBansai


----------



## unitron

BuckarooBonsai said:


> Alas, I need a TCD 652160 image. I ...thought... I had that already, but it was an old S2 image. Sigh. My own poor memory trips me up.
> 
> Thanks in advance to whoever PMs.
> 
> BuckarooBansai


I'm too lazy to PM, but I wasn't too lazy to put the image on Dropbox and if you search this thread for my posts you'll find it.

It's only fair you do some of the work.


----------



## sigocpt

Any advice on finding an image for a TCD230040? My hard drive quit after 10 years. I got a replacement hard drive (same make and model - 40 GB) but the original drive is unusable.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## unitron

sigocpt said:


> Any advice on finding an image for a TCD230040? My hard drive quit after 10 years. I got a replacement hard drive (same make and model - 40 GB) but the original drive is unusable.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


You can try the TCD240040 image*, it might work.

If you go back through several hundred of user classicsat's posts you'll probably find one where he opined authoritatively on that subject.

I can't remember if the conflict is between the 30s and 40s, or between the 1s and 2s when it comes to TCDxxx

*unfortunately my 240 image

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8707432#post8707432

is for an 80GB drive, and a Maxtor at that which was slightly bigger, LBA number-wise, than contemporary Seagates and WDs.


----------



## sigocpt

Thanks for the advice.

What is the model number /specs of the Maxtor? I can check Ebay for a replacement. An 80Gb drive should not be that much.

Thanks again.


----------



## unitron

sigocpt said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> What is the model number /specs of the Maxtor? I can check Ebay for a replacement. An 80Gb drive should not be that much.
> 
> Thanks again.


Let me dig up what I can about 230/240 compatibility before I go trying to find which "used devices" pile on the bottom of which that drive wound up.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> Let me dig up what I can about 230/240 compatibility before I go trying to find which "used devices" pile on the bottom of which that drive wound up.


I _*think*_ the only difference between the 230 and 240 was branding (AT&T vs TiVo). The _1_30 has front panel controls.


----------



## unitron

Hey, sigocpt!

Okay, according to robomeister the TCD130xxx and the TCD230xxx use the same software.

The TCD140xxx and TCD2400xxx use the same software which is different from the '30 software.

So it's the 30 or 40 that matters, not the 1 or 2.

See this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8759585#post8759585

and try PM'ing him.


----------



## sigocpt

I will do just that. Thanks for the information.

Everyone in my house will be a bit happier


----------



## sigocpt

Which is better to use MFS or WinMFS?

Is there a thread with clear backup re-installation instructions?

Sigocpt


----------



## unitron

sigocpt said:


> Which is better to use MFS or WinMFS?
> 
> Is there a thread with clear backup re-installation instructions?
> 
> Sigocpt


You can always go to mfslive.org and do a lot of reading like the rest of us did.


----------



## unitron

However, WinMFS pretty much automates the process.


----------



## sigocpt

I have plenty of time to read since my tivo has stopped working.

So, I will go there and do my research.


----------



## zuma53

Any line on how I might get an image for a TDC540040? 

Much appreciated and many thanks.


----------



## unitron

zuma53 said:


> Any line on how I might get an image for a TDC540040?
> 
> Much appreciated and many thanks.


I was about to tell you to search this thread, but I just tried it myself and apparently there's an intermittent bug in the search engine.

So go here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9160085#post9160085

and also read the post below it about how you can get both of us more free DropBox account space.

And go to

http://mfslive.org

and read 'til your eyeballs fall out.

(even if you decide to use WinMFS, you should still burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd to keep handy).


----------



## TheMerk

unitron said:


> TCD652160 images.
> 
> For use with MFS Live
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/652_gset.bak
> 
> For use with WinMFS
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/652_gset.tbk


Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Used the .tbk to bring my Series 3 back to life. Had the new SATA drive in a USB dock, connected to my Mac Mini. WinMFS running on WinXP within VMware Fusion.


----------



## unitron

TheMerk said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> Used the .tbk to bring my Series 3 back to life. Had the new SATA drive in a USB dock, connected to my Mac Mini. WinMFS running on WinXP within VMware Fusion.


My pleasure.


----------



## -pc

Good Day All,
I need a disk image for a Sony SVR-3000
(yes a SVR-3000, not a SVR-2000)
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
-pc


----------



## zonga

Hi Everyone,

I need an image for a TCD652160

thanks a lot

Marc


----------



## zonga

Just saw the post above, downloading now 

thanks everyone


----------



## wongster12

Hello Tivo community!! I have a Tivo HD TCD652160 and wanted to request an image from anyone kind enough to pm me. Thanks in advance


----------



## unitron

wongster12 said:


> Hello Tivo community!! I have a Tivo HD TCD652160 and wanted to request an image from anyone kind enough to pm me. Thanks in advance


I'm not going to bother to PM you to tell you to search this thread. 

(go up a few comments)


----------



## sproinky

Hello-

Any chance you still have this floating around? My TivoHD (TCD652160) just crapped out and I want to get it back in action with a truncated image of the software...any help you can provide would be great, thanks!

***FOUND IT, WHAT A GREAT COMMUNITY!***


----------



## unitron

sproinky said:


> Hello-
> 
> Any chance you still have this floating around? My TivoHD (TCD652160) just crapped out and I want to get it back in action with a truncated image of the software...any help you can provide would be great, thanks!
> 
> ***FOUND IT, WHAT A GREAT COMMUNITY!***


If you don't have a free DropBox account, and you let me send you an invitation, and you use that to sign up for one, then we both get extra free space, which for me means more space for hosting TiVo images for different models, and for you, well, whatever you want to use the space for.


----------



## AviStetto

I, too, am looking for a SVR-3000 image. Message me if you have one.

Thanks!



-pc said:


> Good Day All,
> I need a disk image for a Sony SVR-3000
> (yes a SVR-3000, not a SVR-2000)
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> -pc


----------



## halj

I'm looking for a TCD140060 image. Any help in finding one would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## unitron

halj said:


> I'm looking for a TCD140060 image. Any help in finding one would be greatly appreciated.


Wait about 2 hours to be sure this has uploaded and then try this:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/140_gset.tbk

It's for use with WinMFS.

If you have to have the regular .bak version for use with the MFS Live cd, let me know and I'll see if I can make one in a day or two.

And if you don't already have a free DropBox account, if you'll let me send you an invite, and use that to set one up, we both get extra free space, and you don't ever have to actually use the account if you don't want to.


----------



## halj

unitron said:


> Wait about 2 hours to be sure this has uploaded and then try this:
> 
> It's for use with WinMFS.
> 
> If you have to have the regular .bak version for use with the MFS Live cd, let me know and I'll see if I can make one in a day or two.
> 
> And if you don't already have a free DropBox account, if you'll let me send you an invite, and use that to set one up, we both get extra free space, and you don't ever have to actually use the account if you don't want to.


Thats perfect! Thank you so much for the help.

I'd gladly accept a dropbox invitation, but I've already got an account. Sorry.


----------



## billy_taylor

unitron said:


> Wait about 2 hours to be sure this has uploaded and then try this:
> 
> It's for use with WinMFS.
> 
> If you have to have the regular .bak version for use with the MFS Live cd, let me know and I'll see if I can make one in a day or two.
> 
> And if you don't already have a free DropBox account, if you'll let me send you an invite, and use that to set one up, we both get extra free space, and you don't ever have to actually use the account if you don't want to.


This is good stuff. HAven't posted much, so can't PM or email you, but have some space on me. Pls send invite to <my forum handle> at hotmail dt com

cheers


----------



## AviStetto

I'm still looking for an image to get my SVR-3000 going again. Can anyone here help me out?


----------



## rchassel

Can anyone direct me to an image for a TCD24004A for a 40GB drive?

Thanks so much!


----------



## unitron

rchassel said:


> Can anyone direct me to an image for a TCD24004A for a 40GB drive?
> 
> Thanks so much!


You can try my 140 image, or you can get a bigger drive and try my 24008A image.


----------



## rchassel

unitron said:


> You can try my 140 image, or you can get a bigger drive and try my 24008A image.


Thanks, unitron! I had tried your 24008A image earlier but the only IDE drive I had lying around was an 80GB WD and as you mention in an earlier post your Maxtor is a bit bigger and the image doesn't fit.

I tried the 140 image and I was glad to see when it went to "Just a few minutes more"  It then went GSOD and said it could take three hours to sort out the problems but after 10 minutes or so it moved on.

I'm running the guided setup now. Thanks again!


----------



## unitron

rchassel said:


> Thanks, unitron! I had tried your 24008A image earlier but the only IDE drive I had lying around was an 80GB WD and as you mention in an earlier post your Maxtor is a bit bigger and the image doesn't fit.
> 
> I tried the 140 image and I was glad to see when it went to "Just a few minutes more"  It then went GSOD and said it could take three hours to sort out the problems but after 10 minutes or so it moved on.
> 
> I'm running the guided setup now. Thanks again!


Do you already have a DropBox account?


----------



## bigguy333

Does anyone have the image 240xxx_7.2.2 or something like that? I want 7.x image please.


----------



## sbourgeo

bigguy333 said:


> Does anyone have the image 240xxx_7.2.2 or something like that? I want 7.x image please.


Are you looking for the entire image or just for the kernel?


----------



## bigguy333

Entire image.


----------



## sbourgeo

Ah, that's not so easy to find.


----------



## bigguy333

I agree, i've searched it seems like everywhere in the past few days. every link I find it's dead. I'm really hoping to find it.


----------



## klyde

Hard drive went bad, I need an image for a tcd648250b, can someone help me?


----------



## unitron

klyde said:


> Hard drive went bad, I need an image for a tcd648250b, can someone help me?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8921060#post8921060

but next time, click on "search this thread" first.


----------



## klyde

thank you but I did search and could not find an image. I got two pages and a thread that said don't email me ...... for future reference what search parameters would one use?


----------



## unitron

klyde said:


> thank you but I did search and could not find an image. I got two pages and a thread that said don't email me ...... for future reference what search parameters would one use?


Did you search the entire site in general, or this thread in particular?

(I realize the title of this thread is bit confusing and off-putting. Originally, long enough ago that it's now in the archives, there was a thread entitled "Need an image? PM me", and this is the replacement for that.)


----------



## klyde

I searched the whole site but I keep getting, for instance. I searched for replace a bad tivo hard drive and I get this message. Every time.
The search term you specified (a) is under the minimum word length (2) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer.
If this term contains a wildcard, please make this term more specific.

When I searched for the image I had to enter it about 5 times exactly the same before it worked.

I now have the image I have replace and upgraded drives in the past but its been 2 years or more. However I have never replaced a bad drive with new hard drive and image. My software is very old. Can I do this with the latest mfslive?I

I could buy the latest instacake but it says IDE drive and this one is a SATA, does it matter.


----------



## steve614

Yes, the current MFS live CD and WinMFS both still work with the Series 3/Tivo HD models.

Don't waste your time (and money) with InstantCake.


----------



## ThAbtO

It depends on what you put in for the search, "TCD648250b" may not get you the right results, but simply "648" may.


----------



## unitron

klyde said:


> I searched the whole site but I keep getting, for instance. I searched for replace a bad tivo hard drive and I get this message. Every time.
> The search term you specified (a) is under the minimum word length (2) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer.
> If this term contains a wildcard, please make this term more specific.
> 
> When I searched for the image I had to enter it about 5 times exactly the same before it worked.
> 
> I now have the image I have replace and upgraded drives in the past but its been 2 years or more. However I have never replaced a bad drive with new hard drive and image. My software is very old. Can I do this with the latest mfslive?I
> 
> I could buy the latest instacake but it says IDE drive and this one is a SATA, does it matter.


The link I provided to my previous post has two links in it.

One is for an image you can restore to a drive, new or used, as long as it's at least 250GB, using the MFS Live cd. That one has the .bak file name extension.

The other, with the .tbk extension, is for use with the WinMFS program.

If you aren't familiar with it, while you're at mfslive.org refreshing your memory about how to use MFS Live, you can also read up on WinMFS.

If you mean your software is old because you're still using the old MFS Tools, then while you're at mfslive.org download the .iso file image of MFS Live v1.4 and burn it as an image to a cd and use that instead.

How dead is the drive which you are replacing?

Have you hooked it up to a PC and run the manufacturer's diagnostic on it?

Are you certain your TiVo's power supply isn't suffering from "capacitor plague"?


----------



## GerryinNV

I upgraded my S2 Tivo (TCD540040) about 8 years ago with 2 hard drives and one of them just went bad, the master is ok. However, the Tivo will never boot up now it just hangs at the welcome screen. Do I need to reimage my main master hard drive or is there a way to get around this? 

If I need to reimage where might I find an image for this unit? Many thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

GerryinNV said:


> I upgraded my S2 Tivo (TCD540040) about 8 years ago with 2 hard drives and one of them just went bad, the master is ok. However, the Tivo will never boot up now it just hangs at the welcome screen. Do I need to reimage my main master hard drive or is there a way to get around this?
> 
> If I need to reimage where might I find an image for this unit? Many thanks!


Up at the top of this page is "Search this thread". Search for "540".


----------



## GerryinNV

ThAbtO said:


> Up at the top of this page is "Search this thread". Search for "540".


Thanks but it looks like the links to the 540 images are no longer functional.


----------



## lessd

GerryinNV said:


> Thanks but it looks like the links to the 540 images are no longer functional.


This is a problem because I think that permanently hosting of TiVo images may be illegal, many of us have all/most of the TiVo images (I do) but other than sending a CD or setting up a Drop box file and than give you the link by PM (I just started a Drop box account and I am still not to good at using it or setting it up for single file access) I don't know if a permit way to get old TiVo images exist or could exist. 
The other problem would be if sending a TiVo image was illegal and you were a shill, boy would I be in trouble because as we all know "no good deed goes unpunished".


----------



## GerryinNV

lessd said:


> This is a problem because I think that permanently hosting of TiVo images may be illegal, many of us have all/most of the TiVo images (I do) but other than sending a CD or setting up a Drop box file and than give you the link by PM (I just started a Drop box account and I am still not to good at using it or setting it up for single file access) I don't know if a permit way to get old TiVo images exist or could exist.
> The other problem would be if sending a TiVo image was illegal and you were a shill, boy would I be in trouble because as we all know "no good deed goes unpunished".


Understood, so is there a way to extract the information from my original master drive? As I mentioned, only the slave drive crashed, my original is still intact. Thanks.

Maybe dumb question but could I get this from Tivo? I mean I'm not trying to do anything underhanded, just repair my device.


----------



## sbourgeo

GerryinNV said:


> Understood, so is there a way to extract the information from my original master drive? As I mentioned, only the slave drive crashed, my original is still intact. Thanks.
> 
> Maybe dumb question but could I get this from Tivo? I mean I'm not trying to do anything underhanded, just repair my device.


Have you tried divorcing your slave drive from the master with WinMFS (link)?


----------



## rzep

Hey all

I have some good ol' Samsung SIR-S4080R DirecTivo systems. I had two drives in one that I wound up doing a Clear and Delete Everything on the original OEM 80gb drive. 

Now the second drive will not boot and allow me to watch live tv as it fails to acquire info from the satellite.

However, the OEM cleared and deleted drive will boot and allow me to watch live tv. Unfortunately, the second drive has lots of recorded shows that I am trying top get access to again.

Can I use the working image off of the OEM drive to get the second drive working again for live tv and still have the stored programming? 

Sounds like they are now divorced and I'd them to be remarried/paired with OEM being the master and the second one being the slave and still have all the current recorded programming on the slave...


----------



## AviStetto

unitron said:


> Sounds like you're talking about my posts.
> 
> The 240 and 540 images I had on SendSpace, but they tend to age off if nobody downloads them recently enough.
> 
> However, thanks to people using an invite sent in my name to sign up for a free DropBox account, I now have more free space in my DropBox account and those images are available there.
> 
> I just haven't gotten around to editing my old posts yet.
> 
> Feel free to tell me the post numbers to save me having to search for them.
> 
> In the meantime
> 
> TCD240080 restore with MFS Live cd to a drive with an LBA number equal to or greater than 160086528
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak
> 
> TCD240080 restore with WinMFS to a drive with an LBA number equal to or greater than 160086528
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk
> 
> TCD540040 restore with MFS Live cd to a drive with an LBA number equal to or greater than 80293248
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.bak
> 
> TCD540040 restore with WinMFS to a drive with an LBA number equal to or greater than 80293248
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.tbk
> 
> Also feel free to ask me for a DropBox invite that'll get both of us more free space.
> 
> If you can't PM me you can email me.


What are the chances that one of those images would work with a Sony SVR-3000 to get it going again?


----------



## lessd

rzep said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have some good ol' Samsung SIR-S4080R DirecTivo systems. I had two drives in one that I wound up doing a Clear and Delete Everything on the original OEM 80gb drive.
> 
> Now the second drive will not boot and allow me to watch live tv as it fails to acquire info from the satellite.
> 
> However, the OEM cleared and deleted drive will boot and allow me to watch live tv. Unfortunately, the second drive has lots of recorded shows that I am trying top get access to again.
> 
> Can I use the working image off of the OEM drive to get the second drive working again for live tv and still have the stored programming?
> 
> Sounds like they are now divorced and I'd them to be remarried/paired with OEM being the master and the second one being the slave and still have all the current recorded programming on the slave...


Short answer no, you must start over with a good drive, and don't use two drives anymore as drive space is so cheap now.


----------



## sbourgeo

AviStetto said:


> What are the chances that one of those images would work with a Sony SVR-3000 to get it going again?


One of the S2 images would probably boot at least, but your Sony remote wouldn't work with the SVR-3k anymore.


----------



## rzep

Thanks Les. I sure appreciate your timely response.

Mike


----------



## hctub

can you look for the image in the info on the hard drive when using mfslive?


----------



## hctub

HR10 -250 image seems to be a thing of the past


----------



## unitron

hctub said:


> can you look for the image in the info on the hard drive when using mfslive?


Can you run WinMFS instead for that purpose?

Just select the drive, click on mfsinfo, and somewhere in there it should list the software version, and the last 3 or so digits should be the first few digits of the model number.

For instance, the Series 2 Dual Tuner (non-satellite version) is either the TCD649080 or the TCD649180, depending on original hard drive size, and the software version ends with 649.

MFS Live does have an

mfsinfo

command, but I don't think it reveals quite as much information as the WinMFS version.


----------



## AALANman

Could anyone take pity on a TiVo community old-timer who is in need of an image for his TCD648250? Started getting an S03 error on update, so as a last resort I tried a Kickstart 57 and now she's stuck in a Guided Setup loop. I already have a DropBox account so I can be of no help referral-wise but if someone could provide a link to the WinMFS image or tell me where to look I'd sure be grateful!!! All links I have found via search are dead and there are no Seeders for the Supafly option.


----------



## unitron

AALANman said:


> Could anyone take pity on a TiVo community old-timer who is in need of an image for his TCD648250? Started getting an S03 error on update, so as a last resort I tried a Kickstart 57 and now she's stuck in a Guided Setup loop. I already have a DropBox account so I can be of no help referral-wise but if someone could provide a link to the WinMFS image or tell me where to look I'd sure be grateful!!! All links I have found via search are dead and there are no Seeders for the Supafly option.


I can hook you up eventually.

Right now it seems that too many people were banging on my DropBox public folder, so my account is temporarily suspended.

If there's some way I could upload to your DropBox account, email me at myusernamehereonTCF at coastalnet dot com

(My PM box here at TCF is getting kind of crowded)


----------



## DM3MD157

My Tivo Series 2 40GB HDD crashed. The model number is: TCD24004A I have the same 40G drive (almost identical as the original) that I want to use. Does anyone have an image for this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## unitron

DM3MD157 said:


> My Tivo Series 2 40GB HDD crashed. The model number is: TCD24004A I have the same 40G drive (almost identical as the original) that I want to use. Does anyone have an image for this? Thanks in advance!


If you can be patient and wait until access to my DropBox account is restored, I've got a 140 image that should work--the 140 and 240 basically use the same version of the software. I've also got a 24008A if you want to go to a bigger drive (it'll have to be at least slightly larger than the average 80GB drive because back then TiVo was using Maxtor drives which had a slightly higher LBA number than their Seagate and WD counterparts)


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> I can hook you up eventually.
> 
> Right now it seems that too many people were banging on my DropBox public folder, so my account is temporarily suspended.
> 
> If there's some way I could upload to your DropBox account, email me at myusernamehereonTCF at coastalnet dot com
> 
> (My PM box here at TCF is getting kind of crowded)


Popular guy.


----------



## DM3MD157

Thank you so much! You are awesome and responsive! :up:


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> Popular guy.


It's all due to my boyish charm.



Did I mention how my participation here is making me wealthy beyond all my dreams?


----------



## AALANman

unitron said:


> I can hook you up eventually.
> 
> Right now it seems that too many people were banging on my DropBox public folder, so my account is temporarily suspended.
> 
> If there's some way I could upload to your DropBox account, email me at myusernamehereonTCF at coastalnet dot com
> 
> (My PM box here at TCF is getting kind of crowded)


Sent you an email regarding upload to DropBox is apparently limited to 75MB. I appreciate any assistance on my issue as soon as your account is back in service.

Let me check my "archives" I think I might have a Series 2 image that could help out that other user.


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> If you can be patient and wait until access to my DropBox account is restored, I've got a 140 image that should work--the 140 and 240 basically use the same version of the software. I've also got a 24008A if you want to go to a bigger drive (it'll have to be at least slightly larger than the average 80GB drive because back then TiVo was using Maxtor drives which had a slightly higher LBA number than their Seagate and WD counterparts)


You might be able to get accounts from other file share sites.

filepost.com
bitshare.com


----------



## lillevig

AALANman said:


> Could anyone take pity on a TiVo community old-timer who is in need of an image for his TCD648250? Started getting an S03 error on update, so as a last resort I tried a Kickstart 57 and now she's stuck in a Guided Setup loop. I already have a DropBox account so I can be of no help referral-wise but if someone could provide a link to the WinMFS image or tell me where to look I'd sure be grateful!!! All links I have found via search are dead and there are no Seeders for the Supafly option.


I sent you a link via PM.


----------



## lillevig

DM3MD157 said:


> My Tivo Series 2 40GB HDD crashed. The model number is: TCD24004A I have the same 40G drive (almost identical as the original) that I want to use. Does anyone have an image for this? Thanks in advance!


I sent you a link via PM.


----------



## lillevig

unitron said:


> If you can be patient and wait until access to my DropBox account is restored, I've got a 140 image that should work--the 140 and 240 basically use the same version of the software. I've also got a 24008A if you want to go to a bigger drive (it'll have to be at least slightly larger than the average 80GB drive because back then TiVo was using Maxtor drives which had a slightly higher LBA number than their Seagate and WD counterparts)


I sent PM's to the guy who needs the 240 image and the guy who needs the S3 250GB image. Now you know why I don't post my Dropbox links on the forum. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> You might be able to get accounts from other file share sites.
> 
> filepost.com
> bitshare.com


I started out with SendSpace, but what I put there wasn't in demand enough to keep the files from being removed due to inactivity.

Now my DropBox account public folder got suspended (apparently since restored) for too much demand.

Unfortunately DropBox doesn't have a level inbetween free and much bigger than I need and a great deal more expensive than I'd want to pay each year.

I really hadn't planned on this turning into a career.


----------



## unitron

lillevig said:


> I sent PM's to the guy who needs the 240 image and the guy who needs the S3 250GB image. Now you know why I don't post my Dropbox links on the forum. No good deed goes unpunished.


It was easy and convenient until I apparently experienced a sudden surge in popularity.


----------



## DM3MD157

lillevig said:


> I sent you a link via PM.


Thank you so much! I tried to PM you back, but since I don't have enough posts, I can't.

Now that I am an ultimate n00b, I need to find a good tutorial.


----------



## unitron

DM3MD157 said:


> Thank you so much! I tried to PM you back, but since I don't have enough posts, I can't.
> 
> Now that I am an ultimate n00b, I need to find a good tutorial.


Go to mfslive.org and read everything about MFS Live and WinMFS.

More than once.

Then come back and ask questions.

There are a few things on that site where I or others here might might tell you something slightly different, and might have other things to say on which that sight is silent.


----------



## DM3MD157

I downloaded winmfs and noticed that the last version that was released was in 2008. I recently upgraded to windows 8. Hope I can run it! Will come back after hunting around. Thanks!


----------



## lillevig

DM3MD157 said:


> I downloaded winmfs and noticed that the last version that was released was in 2008. I recently upgraded to windows 8. Hope I can run it! Will come back after hunting around. Thanks!


WinMFS is easy to run. You may have to right click on the exe and run in admin mode. I use a cheap USB to SATA cable instead of breaking open my PC and trying to connect to the MB. If you use a drive that is automatically mounted by Windows then you need to unmout before running WinMFS. Instead of that, I think I may have gotten it to work by running WinMFS and telling it to select a mounted drive and then erasing the boot sector. After that it seems I had to exit WinMFS and restart the PC then enter WinMFS again. Once you get WinMFS to recognize the drive as being unmounted, then imaging is as easy as clicking on Restore, selecting the desired image file, and clicking start. If you use a larger than original drive, then it will ask at the end if you want to expand so you can use all of the available space. Click yes and you should be done.


----------



## damianthehusky

Ive spent the better portion of my last two days hunting on the web for an image for my poor TCD649080. if the Instantcake didn't cost more than i paid for the tivo i would gladly buy the image but if i can't find one it seems it's just going to end up in the bin which is sad.


----------



## unitron

damianthehusky said:


> Ive spent the better portion of my last two days hunting on the web for an image for my poor TCD649080. if the Instantcake didn't cost more than i paid for the tivo i would gladly buy the image but if i can't find one it seems it's just going to end up in the bin which is sad.


I think my DropBox public folder is accessible again.

Try it.

For using the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/649_gset.bak

For using WinMFS

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/649_gset.tbk

How did you acquire this TiVo and what exactly _seems_ to be wrong with it? (you can't always trust the symptoms to tell you the truth)


----------



## ScubaCat3

Looking for TCD540140 image for a 140gb series 2. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

ScubaCat3 said:


> Looking for TCD540140 image for a 140gb series 2. Thanks!


To what size drive do you plan to restore it? Specifically, the LBA number as well as the size in GB, and do you have plans to replace that with a larger drive at a later date?


----------



## damianthehusky

Ok so the 80Gb drive in my TCD649080 died the other day and i have a drive to replace it (200Gb drive) but i need an image for it. can anyone help me out? i'm pretty new to this stuff and i really miss my Tivo


----------



## unitron

damianthehusky said:


> Ok so the 80Gb drive in my TCD649080 died the other day and i have a drive to replace it (200Gb drive) but i need an image for it. can anyone help me out? i'm pretty new to this stuff and i really miss my Tivo


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9408695#post9408695


----------



## DM3MD157

Thanks so much for everyone's help! It worked perfectly!


----------



## DM3MD157

So it is a good idea to make images of your HD when you first get your Tivo?


----------



## steve614

DM3MD157 said:


> So it is a good idea to make images of your HD when you first get your Tivo?


Yes. It's always good practice to make backups of your important software.


----------



## lillevig

ScubaCat3 said:


> Looking for TCD540140 image for a 140gb series 2. Thanks!


I sent you a PM with a link to a TCD540 image. It is from a 40GB drive but the SW should be the same.


----------



## mlippert

Hi just wanted to say thanks for the image. I'm going to try using it this weekend. I'd be happy to get a dropbox referral, but I don't have 10 posts yet (this is post #6)



unitron said:


> If you use WinMFS, I think this will work.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk
> 
> If you let me refer you to get a dropbox account, we both get extra free space.
> 
> email or PM me for the referral


----------



## unitron

mlippert said:


> Hi just wanted to say thanks for the image. I'm going to try using it this weekend. I'd be happy to get a dropbox referral, but I don't have 10 posts yet (this is post #6)


Click on my username and you should be able to email me through this site, or if you're smarter than a spambot you can just email me directly at myusername at coastalnet dot com


----------



## DM3MD157

I am having problems with my Toshiba Series 2 SD-H400. I think it may be hardware related, however I would like to try and re-image the drive to be sure. Does anyone have that image? TIA.


----------



## quietfly

any chance i could be pointed at a TCD652160 image for my S3 HD?

PLease and Thank you !!


----------



## unitron

quietfly said:


> any chance i could be pointed at a TCD652160 image for my S3 HD?
> 
> PLease and Thank you !!


That thing poking you in the back is a pointer in another thread.

Although searching this one should have led you to the same links.


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> That thing poking you in the back is a pointer in another thread.


No, that was Freddie!


----------



## quietfly

unitron said:


> That thing poking you in the back is a pointer in another thread.
> 
> Although searching this one should have led you to the same links.


thanks, i saw the other thread, and links. you are the best!


----------



## CoastalMan

The hard drive on my Premiere failed. Does someone know where to find the image? thanks


----------



## lillevig

CoastalMan said:


> The hard drive on my Premiere failed. Does someone know where to find the image? thanks


There are currently no known ways to capture an image from them like for the older models. You must have a working drive and copy it to another drive. Other than that, check eBay or one of the forum sponsors for a pre-imaged upgrade drive.


----------



## DM3MD157

lillevig said:


> There are currently no known ways to capture an image from them like for the older models. You must have a working drive and copy it to another drive. Other than that, check eBay or one of the forum sponsors for a pre-imaged upgrade drive.


Can I make a backup of my own just in case my original fails?


----------



## lpwcomp

DM3MD157 said:


> Can I make a backup of my own just in case my original fails?


All you can currently do is make a full copy to a drive at least as large as the original.


----------



## CoastalMan

lillevig said:


> There are currently no known ways to capture an image from them like for the older models. You must have a working drive and copy it to another drive. Other than that, check eBay or one of the forum sponsors for a pre-imaged upgrade drive.


ok thanks. I had the original 320gb drive but we recently moved and i have no idea where it is now. In a box somewhere. i'll see if i can get anything off the current 2tb drive.


----------



## GerryinNV

sbourgeo said:


> Have you tried divorcing your slave drive from the master with WinMFS (link)?


I tried doing this and while it succeeded in WinMFS the remaining single drive didn't boot up, so perhaps there is something wrong with the master drive as well? However, when connected to to WinMFS I was able to (successfully?) backup the drive, kernel and bootpage but when I try to restore to a known good 40GB drive it says it's not large enough, even though this backup doesn't restore any of the recordings and is only 250MB large? Few questions...

1) Do I have to restore the backup to the same size hard drive?
2) Could the backups from WinMFS complete successfully but not be good?
3) Is the backup.tbk file the "image" of the drive or is that something else?

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## unitron

GerryinNV said:


> I tried doing this and while it succeeded in WinMFS the remaining single drive didn't boot up, so perhaps there is something wrong with the master drive as well? However, when connected to to WinMFS I was able to (successfully?) backup the drive, kernel and bootpage but when I try to restore to a known good 40GB drive it says it's not large enough, even though this backup doesn't restore any of the recordings and is only 250MB large? Few questions...
> 
> 1) Do I have to restore the backup to the same size hard drive?
> 2) Could the backups from WinMFS complete successfully but not be good?
> 3) Is the backup.tbk file the "image" of the drive or is that something else?
> 
> Many thanks for the help!


Sounds like you're trying to restore to a WD or Seagate and the image came from a machine that left the factory with a Maxtor installed back when Maxtors had a slightly higher LBA number than other brands for the same nominal size.

Ordinarily I wouldn't recommend this, but you could try restoring with a smaller swap size specified and see if it fits just for test purposes.


----------



## GerryinNV

unitron said:


> Sounds like you're trying to restore to a WD or Seagate and the image came from a machine that left the factory with a Maxtor installed back when Maxtors had a slightly higher LBA number than other brands for the same nominal size.
> 
> Ordinarily I wouldn't recommend this, but you could try restoring with a smaller swap size specified and see if it fits just for test purposes.


No, it doesn't work. So is there a way to confirm that I at least have a valid image/backup?


----------



## unitron

GerryinNV said:


> No, it doesn't work. So is there a way to confirm that I at least have a valid image/backup?


What's the model number and brand of the original A drive? The B drive? The drive to which you're trying to restore? Are you trying to restore to the original A drive?

I've got a 540040 image you can download

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.bak

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.tbk

The .bak is for the MFS Live cd, the .tbk is for WinMFS

If you want to get the original A drive going again to save settings and recordings, there are a couple of tricks you can use WinMFS to try.


----------



## GerryinNV

unitron said:


> What's the model number and brand of the original A drive? The B drive? The drive to which you're trying to restore? Are you trying to restore to the original A drive?
> 
> I've got a 540040 image you can download
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.bak
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.tbk
> 
> The .bak is for the MFS Live cd, the .tbk is for WinMFS
> 
> If you want to get the original A drive going again to save settings and recordings, there are a couple of tricks you can use WinMFS to try.


Thank you, just downloaded them but same deal says my destination drive is too small.

My original set up was (2) Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 160GB drives. I am now trying to restore to a Maxtor D740X-6L 40GB drive.

I don't care about any recordings just want to get the tivo back up and running.


----------



## unitron

GerryinNV said:


> Thank you, just downloaded them but same deal says my destination drive is too small.
> 
> My original set up was (2) Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 160GB drives. I am now trying to restore to a Maxtor D740X-6L 40GB drive.
> 
> I don't care about any recordings just want to get the tivo back up and running.


Are both the 160s toast?


----------



## GerryinNV

unitron said:


> Are both the 160s toast?


Well I thought my original master drive was ok but it never boots up after divorcing from the slave drive so I figured it must be bad as well...although only the slave has tripped the SMART warning. However, when connecting it to WinMFS it seems to still recognize it as if it's ok. Below is the MSINFO on it for what it's worth...?

=================
Mfsinfo (Drive 1)

Boot Page
Boot Page: root=/dev/hda4
Active Boot Partition: 3 Active Root Partition: 4
Backup Boot Partition: 6 Backup Root Partition: 7

MFS Super Header
state=0 magic=abbafeed
devlist=/dev/hda10 /dev/hda11 /dev/hda12 /dev/hda13 /dev/hda14 /dev/hda15
zonemap_ptr=1121 total_secs=318844928

Zone Maps
Z0:	type=0
map_start=1121 map_size=1 backup_map_start=524286
next_map_start=132194 next_map_size=9 next_backup_map_start=524277
zone_first=1122 zone_last=132193 zone_size=131072 min(chunk)=131072
free=131072 checksum=477ce2b0 logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=1
Z1:	type=2
map_start=132194 map_size=9 backup_map_start=524277
next_map_start=132203 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=524243
zone_first=524288 zone_last=34017279 zone_size=33492992 min(chunk)=2048
free=135168 checksum=bb6888e9 logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=15
Z2:	type=1
map_start=132203 map_size=34 backup_map_start=524243
next_map_start=34018304 next_map_size=1 next_backup_map_start=34542591
zone_first=132237 zone_last=524236 zone_size=392000 min(chunk)=8
free=235600 checksum=55c6244f logstamp=23090535 num_bitmap=17
Z3:	type=0
map_start=34018304 map_size=1 backup_map_start=34542591
next_map_start=34149377 next_map_size=18 next_backup_map_start=34542573
zone_first=34018305 zone_last=34149376 zone_size=131072 min(chunk)=131072
free=131072 checksum=656d19b2 logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=1
Z4:	type=2
map_start=34149377 map_size=18 backup_map_start=34542573
next_map_start=34149395 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=34542539
zone_first=34542592 zone_last=78703615 zone_size=44161024 min(chunk)=2048
free=1245184 checksum=193c1202 logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=16
Z5:	type=1
map_start=34149395 map_size=34 backup_map_start=34542539
next_map_start=78703617 next_map_size=17 next_backup_map_start=78704622
zone_first=34149429 zone_last=34542532 zone_size=393104 min(chunk)=8
free=387840 checksum=96440c9b logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=17
Z6:	type=2
map_start=78703617 map_size=17 backup_map_start=78704622
next_map_start=0 next_map_size=0 next_backup_map_start=318845918
zone_first=78704640 zone_last=318844927 zone_size=240140288 min(chunk)=8192
free=1105920 checksum=e6b0c16e logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=16

Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 2.0M)
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 2.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 128.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 127.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 128.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 256.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 16.0G)
12 MFS Second MFS application region [email protected] ( 256.0M)
13 MFS Second MFS media region [email protected] ( 21.1G)
14 MFS New MFS Application [email protected] ( 512.0K)
15 MFS New MFS Media  [email protected] ( 114.5G)
16 Apple_Free Extra [email protected] ( 1.5M)

Total SA SD Hours: 169	Total DTV SD Hours: 148 1 % Free
Software: 9.3.2b-01-2-540	Tivo Model: TCD540040


----------



## unitron

GerryinNV said:


> Well I thought my original master drive was ok but it never boots up after divorcing from the slave drive so I figured it must be bad as well...although only the slave has tripped the SMART warning. However, when connecting it to WinMFS it seems to still recognize it as if it's ok. Below is the MSINFO on it for what it's worth...?
> 
> =================
> Mfsinfo (Drive 1)
> 
> Boot Page
> Boot Page: root=/dev/hda4
> Active Boot Partition: 3 Active Root Partition: 4
> Backup Boot Partition: 6 Backup Root Partition: 7
> 
> MFS Super Header
> state=0 magic=abbafeed
> devlist=/dev/hda10 /dev/hda11 /dev/hda12 /dev/hda13 /dev/hda14 /dev/hda15
> zonemap_ptr=1121 total_secs=318844928
> 
> Zone Maps
> Z0:	type=0
> map_start=1121 map_size=1 backup_map_start=524286
> next_map_start=132194 next_map_size=9 next_backup_map_start=524277
> zone_first=1122 zone_last=132193 zone_size=131072 min(chunk)=131072
> free=131072 checksum=477ce2b0 logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=1
> Z1:	type=2
> map_start=132194 map_size=9 backup_map_start=524277
> next_map_start=132203 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=524243
> zone_first=524288 zone_last=34017279 zone_size=33492992 min(chunk)=2048
> free=135168 checksum=bb6888e9 logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=15
> Z2:	type=1
> map_start=132203 map_size=34 backup_map_start=524243
> next_map_start=34018304 next_map_size=1 next_backup_map_start=34542591
> zone_first=132237 zone_last=524236 zone_size=392000 min(chunk)=8
> free=235600 checksum=55c6244f logstamp=23090535 num_bitmap=17
> Z3:	type=0
> map_start=34018304 map_size=1 backup_map_start=34542591
> next_map_start=34149377 next_map_size=18 next_backup_map_start=34542573
> zone_first=34018305 zone_last=34149376 zone_size=131072 min(chunk)=131072
> free=131072 checksum=656d19b2 logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=1
> Z4:	type=2
> map_start=34149377 map_size=18 backup_map_start=34542573
> next_map_start=34149395 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=34542539
> zone_first=34542592 zone_last=78703615 zone_size=44161024 min(chunk)=2048
> free=1245184 checksum=193c1202 logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=16
> Z5:	type=1
> map_start=34149395 map_size=34 backup_map_start=34542539
> next_map_start=78703617 next_map_size=17 next_backup_map_start=78704622
> zone_first=34149429 zone_last=34542532 zone_size=393104 min(chunk)=8
> free=387840 checksum=96440c9b logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=17
> Z6:	type=2
> map_start=78703617 map_size=17 backup_map_start=78704622
> next_map_start=0 next_map_size=0 next_backup_map_start=318845918
> zone_first=78704640 zone_last=318844927 zone_size=240140288 min(chunk)=8192
> free=1105920 checksum=e6b0c16e logstamp=23090527 num_bitmap=16
> 
> Partition Maps
> #: type name length base ( size )
> 1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
> 2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
> 3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
> 4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
> 5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 2.0M)
> 6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 2.0M)
> 7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 128.0M)
> 8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 127.0M)
> 9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 128.0M)
> 10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 256.0M)
> 11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 16.0G)
> 12 MFS Second MFS application region [email protected] ( 256.0M)
> 13 MFS Second MFS media region [email protected] ( 21.1G)
> 14 MFS New MFS Application [email protected] ( 512.0K)
> 15 MFS New MFS Media [email protected] ( 114.5G)
> 16 Apple_Free Extra [email protected] ( 1.5M)
> 
> Total SA SD Hours: 169	Total DTV SD Hours: 148 1 % Free
> Software: 9.3.2b-01-2-540	Tivo Model: TCD540040


The 40GB you have is a Maxtor, but not one of the "fat" ones, LBA wise, so that's why the image is too big.

Hook up both 160s, select the A drive, then select the B drive and see if WinMFS will re-marry them.

If so, stick 'em back in the machine and run Kickstart 58.

Then try divorcing them again.

If no remarriage, try fix divorce S3 (I know it's an S2, but what have you got to lose).

Also try fix swap.

If none of those work, try

Fix Bootpage Option 2

which will take this

Boot Page: root=/dev/hda4
Active Boot Partition: 3 Active Root Partition: 4
Backup Boot Partition: 6 Backup Root Partition: 7

and turn it into this

Boot Page: root=/dev/hda7
Active Boot Partition: 6 Active Root Partition: 7
Backup Boot Partition: 3 Backup Root Partition: 4


----------



## GerryinNV

unitron said:


> The 40GB you have is a Maxtor, but not one of the "fat" ones, LBA wise, so that's why the image is too big.
> 
> Hook up both 160s, select the A drive, then select the B drive and see if WinMFS will re-marry them.
> 
> If so, stick 'em back in the machine and run Kickstart 58.
> 
> Then try divorcing them again.
> 
> If no remarriage, try fix divorce S3 (I know it's an S2, but what have you got to lose).
> 
> Also try fix swap.
> 
> If none of those work, try
> 
> Fix Bootpage Option 2
> 
> which will take this
> 
> Boot Page: root=/dev/hda4
> Active Boot Partition: 3 Active Root Partition: 4
> Backup Boot Partition: 6 Backup Root Partition: 7
> 
> and turn it into this
> 
> Boot Page: root=/dev/hda7
> Active Boot Partition: 6 Active Root Partition: 7
> Backup Boot Partition: 3 Backup Root Partition: 4


I'm not sure what was wrong with the original config but I was able to restore your image to my original 160GB master drive. I did that before I had a chance to read your message here. Seems ok so far, crossing my fingers! Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## unitron

GerryinNV said:


> I'm not sure what was wrong with the original config but I was able to restore your image to my original 160GB master drive. I did that before I had a chance to read your message here. Seems ok so far, crossing my fingers! Thanks again for all the help!


So what we need now is to send you over to read the SATA adapter thread and then you can start looking for a deal on a 1TB drive.


----------



## G2IC_Wraith

Looking for an image for a Sony SVR-3000 S2

also

Looking for an image for a TiVo TCD658000 S3 HD XL

Thanks in advance


----------



## unitron

G2IC_Wraith said:


> Looking for an image for a Sony SVR-3000 S2
> 
> also
> 
> Looking for an image for a TiVo TCD658000 S3 HD XL
> 
> Thanks in advance


No joy on the Sony, sorry to say, never been able to get my hands on one, but if you're running WinMFS--

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk

and if you don't already have a free DropBox account, you can help both of us get extra free space.

Click my user name to email me for details.


----------



## G2IC_Wraith

unitron said:


> No joy on the Sony, sorry to say, never been able to get my hands on one, but if you're running WinMFS--
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk
> 
> and if you don't already have a free DropBox account, you can help both of us get extra free space.
> 
> Click my user name to email me for details.


I am mostly on a Mac, but I do have an old PC chaises that I have used to recover some of my old SVR-2000 systems with IC. I was going to get IC again, but now it is $40!!!! Used to be $20. You would think the download would be less, but no.

I will email you to set up in the next day or two.

Thanks.


----------



## unitron

G2IC_Wraith said:


> I am mostly on a Mac, but I do have an old PC chaises that I have used to recover some of my old SVR-2000 systems with IC. I was going to get IC again, but now it is $40!!!! Used to be $20. You would think the download would be less, but no.
> 
> I will email you to set up in the next day or two.
> 
> Thanks.


Post #14, if memory serves, of this thread, is a Sony 2000 (sorry, not 3000), image suitable for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

One of these days when I get a 1TB drive temporarily available I'll take that 658 image, restore it with WinMFS, and then use MFS Live to make a .bak version of it.

I don't actually have a 658, so can't do it from the unit itself.


----------



## slbailey617

Can I get a copy of a TCD540140 image as well? My mom's 40GB hard drive died.  And I searched this thread so if it's here, I didn't find it.


----------



## ThAbtO

slbailey617 said:


> Can I get a copy of a TCD540140 image as well? My mom's 40GB hard drive died.  And I searched this thread so if it's here, I didn't find it.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9160085#post9160085


----------



## unitron

slbailey617 said:


> Can I get a copy of a TCD540140 image as well? My mom's 40GB hard drive died.  And I searched this thread so if it's here, I didn't find it.


Did you mean to write TCD540140 or TCD540040?

Any of the 540 images should work on any model 540, but the trick is having a hard drive big enough for the image since one from, say, a TCD540080 is not going to restore to a 40GB drive taken out of a TCD540040, even if it's a slightly fat Maxtor 40GB.

Best bang for your buck would be to find a good deal on a 1TB SATA drive and couple that with a Marvell or JMicron chipset based IDE/PATA to SATA adapter that will let you use a SATA drive with the 540's IDE/PATA controller.

There's a thread about adapters around here somewhere with more info on that approach.


----------



## lillevig

slbailey617 said:


> Can I get a copy of a TCD540140 image as well? My mom's 40GB hard drive died.  And I searched this thread so if it's here, I didn't find it.





ThAbtO said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9160085#post9160085


I'll send you a link for a 40GB image just in case those other links are not active.


----------



## jfxwave

My Tivo HD just went down and I tried all codes even the HDD test but nothing it just locks up. If anyone can please send me a link that would be very kind of you.

Thanks
Jean


----------



## unitron

jfxwave said:


> My Tivo HD just went down and I tried all codes even the HDD test but nothing it just locks up. If anyone can please send me a link that would be very kind of you.
> 
> Thanks
> Jean


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8831301#post8831301

Edit:

Suggest you restore to a different drive and test first to make sure the motherboard and power supply are okay.


----------



## jfxwave

@unitron

I did try that link for the past hour and it starts off fine - 49.8 kb/sec but then dies down then nothing and when trying to resume "file not found".??

I just clicked it again and it's downloading at 23.8 but stops then drops 4kb then down more. I think it will not get the whole file before it stops. I have the fastest cable speed @110 Mbps.

I will keep trying and I really do thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

jfxwave said:


> My Tivo HD just went down and I tried all codes even the HDD test but nothing it just locks up. If anyone can please send me a link that would be very kind of you.
> 
> Thanks
> Jean





jfxwave said:


> @unitron
> 
> I did try that link for the past hour and it starts off fine - 49.8 kb/sec but then dies down then nothing and when trying to resume "file not found".??
> 
> I just clicked it again and it's downloading at 23.8 but stops then drops 4kb then down more. I think it will not get the whole file before it stops. I have the fastest cable speed @110 Mbps.
> 
> I will keep trying and I really do thank you.


What do you mean it went down? Its hard to determine the problem if you do not give us more info, what's happening? What are you trying to do? etc.


----------



## jfxwave

@ThAbtO 

unitron posted a link to download the image I needed to restore my Tivo. I tried to download that same link for an hour before asking for help on this thread. It was crazy even after he posted the link. Windows 7 would tell me that it was done and the image was 24mb or just stop and do nothing.

@unitron 

I finally got it and it was fast.. over 1mb sec. I restored my Tivo and after Clear&Delete I was watching Tivo again. Thank you very much.

Why does Tivo take soooooooooooooo long to do anything? After downloading your image it took me less then 15 minutes to take my Tivo apart, remove HDD, take new HDD and copy image to it, put new HDD in Tivo and turn on. It took over a hour for Tivo to setup then it would not record because the hard drive didn't match (error #51) so I had to Clear&Delete, that took an hour and then do the setup part again.


----------



## unitron

jfxwave said:


> @ThAbtO
> 
> unitron posted a link to download the image I needed to restore my Tivo. I tried to download that same link for an hour before asking for help on this thread. It was crazy even after he posted the link. Windows 7 would tell me that it was done and the image was 24mb or just stop and do nothing.
> 
> @unitron
> 
> I finally got it and it was fast.. over 1mb sec. I restored my Tivo and after Clear&Delete I was watching Tivo again. Thank you very much.
> 
> Why does Tivo take soooooooooooooo long to do anything? After downloading your image it took me less then 15 minutes to take my Tivo apart, remove HDD, take new HDD and copy image to it, put new HDD in Tivo and turn on. It took over a hour for Tivo to setup then it would not record because the hard drive didn't match (error #51) so I had to Clear&Delete, that took an hour and then do the setup part again.


Welcome to the club.

Members can be spotted by where they've torn their hair out.


----------



## druknmonkey

Please Help, anyone. I just received an old Toshiba SD-H400 from my boss for free but the catch is the hard drive is bad, it won't boot anymore. Anyone have an image for this so i can try and get it working for my kids. I would greatly appreciate anyones help. TIA


----------



## laddanator

I just bought a DirectTV HR10-250 and I have read through all the pages and hope I didn't miss this but could I get a point in the right direction for a Virgin Image, please? Going to go from the stock 250gig to a Terabyte. This box is brand new and never been started so I could also and I will make a backup of the original HDD as soon as I receive the box and yes I did a search this thread and found allot of request for the image but nothing on how to obtain the image. Prefer a 6.4a .bak Image for mfstool. Thanks for any help.


----------



## lt4mosin

My HR10-250 lost the local channels in April because of the extended info bug. I probably just needed to apply the slices, but now the drive is dead and I need a virgin image to restore the system. Does anyone have an idea where this can be found, EFnet isn't helpful at least not with this image.


----------



## laddanator

Anyone?


----------



## darknighte

Well, my HD finally died in my Series 3 and I don't have a backup image. Does anyone have one that they can share with me?


----------



## ThAbtO

darknighte said:


> Well, my HD finally died in my Series 3 and I don't have a backup image. Does anyone have one that they can share with me?


Which Series 3?

S3 w/OLED display (TCD648250B)
Tivo HD (TCD652160)
Tivo HD XL (TCD658000)

These are all Series 3.


----------



## darknighte

ThAbtO said:


> Which Series 3?
> 
> S3 w/OLED display (TCD648250B)
> Tivo HD (TCD652160)
> Tivo HD XL (TCD658000)
> 
> These are all Series 3.


Oops, forgot about the different models. Mine is an S3 w/OLED display (TCD648250B)


----------



## unitron

darknighte said:


> Oops, forgot about the different models. Mine is an S3 w/OLED display (TCD648250B)


For the MFS Live cd, v1.4

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak

For WinMFS

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk

If you let me get DropBox to send you an invitation to sign up for a free account, and you sign up, we both get extra free space, like the kind I'm using to make the above available.


----------



## darknighte

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll try it out and report back.


----------



## jackthejerk

hello I'm new here, I have looked through these 40 pages and found many dead links for the svr-2000 but can't for the life of me find a live link anywhere on the web. my drive pulled from the unit has the tick of death so copying it is a no go. Thanks for any help.


----------



## unitron

jackthejerk said:


> hello I'm new here, I have looked through these 40 pages and found many dead links for the svr-2000 but can't for the life of me find a live link anywhere on the web. my drive pulled from the unit has the tick of death so copying it is a no go. Thanks for any help.


If the link in post #14 of this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

no longer works, let us know, and I'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## laddanator

Broke down and bought a HR10-250 image from Instantcake. I figured as many post on the HR10-250, there would have been an image floating around here but all good in the hood as they say.


----------



## jackthejerk

unitron said:


> If the link in post #14 of this thread
> 
> -link-
> 
> no longer works, let us know, and I'll see if I can help you out.


this is one of the links I tried before


----------



## unitron

jackthejerk said:


> this is one of the links I tried before


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/tivoimage-svr2000-v3.0-30hour-20080428.bak

EDIT: Do you already have a free DropBox account?

If not, getting one through me gives both of us extra free space.


----------



## jackthejerk

ok, used mfslive cd and restored the image about 20 times on three drives from 4 sources with multipule arguments, ALL end with error in compressed data stream at 99%. and mfsinfo gives volume header currupt.

This get the tivo past powering on, but sticks at just a few second..

would you happen to have a winmfs compatable image I can try?


----------



## unitron

jackthejerk said:


> ok, used mfslive cd and restored the image about 20 times on three drives from 4 sources with multipule arguments, ALL end with error in compressed data stream at 99%. and mfsinfo gives volume header currupt.
> 
> This get the tivo past powering on, but sticks at just a few second..
> 
> would you happen to have a winmfs compatable image I can try?


Give me a few days and I'll see if I can make one.


----------



## xenoc

Hi,

Could you please provide the image for Tivo HD (TCD652160)? Link in #14 no longer works.

Would greatly appreciate it!



Xenoc


----------



## Tivo_60

xenoc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please provide the image for Tivo HD (TCD652160)? Link in #14 no longer works.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Xenoc


You may be new, however the search button is your friend-- Post # 723, took me 5 sec to find it : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8831301#post8831301


----------



## joeshannallie

Humax T800 goes to white screen after bootup. Is it dead or needs a new drive?


----------



## joeshannallie

Sometimes it decides to work and the screen like it freezes and is jumpy.


----------



## lessd

joeshannallie said:


> Sometimes it decides to work and the screen like it freezes and is jumpy.


joeshannallie I know you have a problem but doing the large number of posts in different Threads about the same problem will not get the help you need faster and may get some on this form a bit cranky. You also can put more than one sentences in a post, If you have two things to say you don't need two posts in the same Thread to say it.


----------



## unitron

xenoc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please provide the image for Tivo HD (TCD652160)? Link in #14 no longer works.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Xenoc


The link in post #14 is/was for a Series 1 Sony, not a Series 3 HD.

Each different model has it's own unique software that won't quite work on other models.


----------



## unitron

joeshannallie said:


> Humax T800 goes to white screen after bootup. Is it dead or needs a new drive?


White, or gray?

Does it show the initial welcome screen, and then go to that screen?

Sounds like it might be a problem of not being able, for any of a number of reasons, to communicate with the hard drive.

Bad hard drive, good hard drive bad cable, good hard drive good cable, bad power supply, etc.

Or just a cable that's come loose.


----------



## joeshannallie

It is a white screen. It happens after the Tivo welcome screen. Also can you pm me a link to a T800 image?


----------



## unitron

joeshannallie said:


> It is a white screen. It happens after the Tivo welcome screen. Also can you pm me a link to a T800 image?


Sorry, can't help you with the image.

Try using this site's search tool to search for that model number to find posts from owners of that model, and see if one of them can help you out.

I can have DropBox send them an invitation to sign up for a free account, which will get both of us extra free space, and they could upload an image to there for you to download.

In the meantime, find what will probably need to be a #10 Torx drive bit to open up the case and check the power and data cable to the hard drive, and also take it out and hook it to a non-GigaByte brand PC motherboard and run the manufacturer's diagnostic long test on the drive.

Most of the manufacturers' diagnostic programs are available on the Ultimate Boot CD.

You can download the UBCD image for free and burn it as an image to a cd-r and boot with that.


----------



## dieselart

ThAbtO said:


> Which Series 3?
> 
> S3 w/OLED display (TCD648250B)
> Tivo HD (TCD652160)
> Tivo HD XL (TCD658000)
> 
> These are all Series 3.


Hi,
I'm in the same boat. My drive finally died and appearantly my backup drive
is corrupted. Does anyone have any luck trying to recover data from a bad drive? I'm fine with losing the programming... I just need to copy my image.
Does anyone offer images for a s3 648?
Thanks


----------



## unitron

dieselart said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the same boat. My drive finally died and appearantly my backup drive
> is corrupted. Does anyone have any luck trying to recover data from a bad drive? I'm fine with losing the programming... I just need to copy my image.
> Does anyone offer images for a s3 648?
> Thanks


Search for my user name in this thread (click on the thing in the bar across the top that says "search this thread") and you should find my DropBox links about 10 or so pages back.


----------



## wfg97079

Still looking for a tcd230040 image. I have seen some talk about one but cant find someone that has it


----------



## unitron

motorcycle_rider said:


> Hmmm, I will attempt the 230 as I have that image....I will also attempt to search for the proper phrase. Thanks for pointing that out.


Did that 230 image work?

On anything?

In other words, is it good?

If so, any chance you could stick in your DB public folder and post the link, someone was looking for an image for a 130 or 230 the other day.


----------



## Ebuddy

Well, apparently I can't send a PM until I have 10 posts. 

So here's the deal: My TCD652160 died and I'm quite sure that it's the hard drive. I happen to have one lying around that should fit the bill (250GB/7200/3mb). The problem here is that this is my bedroom unit (read: The one my wife uses the most) and certain members of my family are VERY cranky that they can't watch TV in bed.

Any help anyone could offer with regard to obtaining an image would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## sbourgeo

Ebuddy said:


> So here's the deal: My TCD652160 died and I'm quite sure that it's the hard drive. I happen to have one lying around that should fit the bill (250GB/7200/3mb). The problem here is that this is my bedroom unit (read: The one my wife uses the most) and certain members of my family are VERY cranky that they can't watch TV in bed.
> 
> Any help anyone could offer with regard to obtaining an image would be GREATLY appreciated!


A link to a TCD652160 image has been provided multiple times over the last few pages of this thread: link.


----------



## Ebuddy

sbourgeo said:


> A link to a TCD652160 image has been provided multiple times over the last few pages of this thread: link.


Thank you...I did indeed find it. Unfortunately, my search-fu must be weak. I did try to search but I seemed to get so many results with just the mention of the model number that it seemed a bit onerous to comb through. My bad, I will endevour to be more diligent.


----------



## ndno

Hi everyone, my old TCD140060 with lifetime service finally croaked due to some bad caps and the hard drive got corrupted  I was able to buy cap replacements and replaced the caps in the power supply. Unfortunately the hard drive is corrupted and the unit constantly freezes when changing channel. I tried cloning the old drive to a new drive using MFSlive but it's still bad; I think the software is corrupted. Does anyone have a backup image of the TCD140060 software? I read online that I can also use a TCD240040 software if I do a clear and delete. I would pay $40 to get InstantCake but I don't know if the problem is with the Tivo unit itself so I don't want wasting $40 for nothing. Please please help! Thank you!

EDIT: nevermind, I searched this thread and found the download images posted by unitron. Thank you unitron, I will try those images.


----------



## Chevy45

Hi, I don't know if this thread still work but I need an image for my old tivo SD-DV40. Thanks in advance. 
[email protected]


----------



## timdugan

My Premiere XL4 drive crashed last night. Believe boot sector corrupted (ever cycling GSOD). Trying to rebuild but need an image. Can anyone help? Want to try to fix myself before going after a replacement drive.

Many thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

timdugan said:


> My Premiere XL4 drive crashed last night. Believe boot sector corrupted (ever cycling GSOD). Trying to rebuild but need an image. Can anyone help? Want to try to fix myself before going after a replacement drive.
> 
> Many thanks


Premiere images does not exist, the JMFS is what is used and that only does bit-by-bit copy from drive to drive.


----------



## lessd

ThAbtO said:


> Premiere images does not exist, the JMFS is what is used and that only does bit-by-bit copy from drive to drive.


A good drive to drive, if your drive has gone south you will have to purchase another drive, look on E-Bay.


----------



## lillevig

timdugan said:


> My Premiere XL4 drive crashed last night. Believe boot sector corrupted (ever cycling GSOD). Trying to rebuild but need an image. Can anyone help? Want to try to fix myself before going after a replacement drive.
> 
> Many thanks


Have you tried kickstart 52?


----------



## timdugan

lillevig said:


> Have you tried kickstart 52?


Tried that. Kickstart 58 is what started the problem. Looking at disk with TestDisk shows directory structure intact. Bad superblock. Makes me think disk may be OK, just jumbled up a bit. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Maybe an image will come out of the ether for me.


----------



## lpwcomp

timdugan said:


> Tried that. Kickstart 58 is what started the problem. Looking at disk with TestDisk shows directory structure intact. Bad superblock. Makes me think disk may be OK, just jumbled up a bit. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Maybe an image will come out of the ether for me.


If, from some alternate universe in which they exist, you happen to receive such image and the tool to restore it, kindly pass it on to the rest of us.


----------



## jmbach

If it is GSOD then you should be able to get to the kickstart portal. Might go to 54 first and test the drive. If it's bad and you are under warranty let Tivo get you a new one. If it's not then buy a replacement. Might be able to use dd or dd_rescue to copy the drive with enough good data to fix it enough to use the kickstart portal to clean it up. If the drive is good or you copied to another drive, then kickstart 52, 56, 57, and 58. If those don't work then you will probably need an image. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmbach

Why did you use kickstart 58 to begin with. Also do you have an external drive connected as well. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenfused

THanks for this thread! Saved my tivo !!!


----------



## unitron

kenfused said:


> THanks for this thread! Saved my tivo !!!


Why didn't you say you just needed to put a fresh image on that 80GB instead of making us think you needed to copy the original drive?


----------



## timdugan

jmbach said:


> Why did you use kickstart 58 to begin with. Also do you have an external drive connected as well.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


TiVo was slow on response. Hoped to clean up file system. Will try your suggestion.


----------



## timdugan

timdugan said:


> TiVo was slow on response. Hoped to clean up file system. Will try your suggestion.


No external drive.


----------



## jmbach

timdugan said:


> TiVo was slow on response. Hoped to clean up file system. Will try your suggestion.


Probably not related but my TiVo has intermittent slow response when I use bluetooth tivo controller. Using the regular tivo controller I don't have the issue. Other potential culprits, other than a software update from tivo that may cause issue, are hard drive or power supply going bad. Hard drive the primary. Sometimes if the drive is almost full you can experience some problems as well. 
Never had a kickstart cause a recurrent GSOD without a hard drive going bad. Always a first time for everything.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timdugan

jmbach said:


> Never had a kickstart cause a recurrent GSOD without a hard drive going bad. Always a first time for everything.


Possibly related strange kickstart behavior. Pressing pause caused yellow light to stop blinking. After entering code, yellow and green lights blinked alternately for awhile. Blue light never came on. Then on to GSOD.


----------



## jmbach

My XL started doing that after the fall update.... as far as behavior of the kickstart portal. No longer get the blue light just yellow / green alternating rapidly in place of the blue light. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timdugan

jmbach said:


> If it is GSOD then you should be able to get to the kickstart portal. Might go to 54 first and test the drive. If it's bad and you are under warranty let Tivo get you a new one. If it's not then buy a replacement. Might be able to use dd or dd_rescue to copy the drive with enough good data to fix it enough to use the kickstart portal to clean it up. If the drive is good or you copied to another drive, then kickstart 52, 56, 57, and 58. If those don't work then you will probably need an image.


New drive, ddrescue copy, still no joy. Really need a XL4 image. $250 for a new drive from Weakknees/DVRupgrade is just unreasonable when a new 2TB drive can be had for $90.


----------



## lpwcomp

timdugan said:


> New drive, ddrescue copy, still no joy. Really need a XL4 image. $250 for a new drive from Weakknees/DVRupgrade is just unreasonable when a new 2TB drive can be had for $90.


Images for Series4 TiVos _*do not exist*_. There is no way to create one.


----------



## lessd

timdugan said:


> New drive, ddrescue copy, still no joy. Really need a XL4 image. $250 for a new drive from Weakknees/DVRupgrade is just unreasonable when a new 2TB drive can be had for $90.


People with an TPXL4 that already has a 2TB drive in it will not have an original drive, that one reason I got the TP4 and purchased a 2Tb drive and now I can keep the original drive in a safe place if my 2Tb drive goes bad. You don't have many options except to suck it up and purchase a TPXL4 formatted drive, if you want a backup you will have to purchase another 2 TB unformatted drive and make a copy, and hope the drive you purchase has the same or more sectors on it as your working 2Tb drive. Your TPXL4 would cost you $750 to replace so spending another $140 and not have to make your own copy is not that bad a rip off, IMHO.


----------



## lpwcomp

lessd said:


> People with an TPXL4 that already has a 2TB drive in it will not have an original drive, that one reason I got the TP4 and purchased a 2Tb drive and now I can keep the original drive in a safe place if my 2Tb drive goes bad. You don't have many options except to suck it up and purchase a TPXL4 formatted drive, if you want a backup you will have to purchase another 2 TB unformatted drive and make a copy, and hope the drive you purchase has the same or more sectors on it as your working 2Tb drive. Your TPXL4 would cost you $750 to replace so spending another $140 and not have to make your own copy is not that bad a rip off, IMHO.


He could save _*some*_ money by purchasing the replacement drive from dvr_dude rather than weaKnees.


----------



## timdugan

lpwcomp said:


> He could save _*some*_ money by purchasing the replacement drive from dvr_dude rather than weaKnees.


Unfortunately, dvr_dude doesn't support the TCD75825 (asked him a few days ago just in case his site wasn't current). Sure wish a WinMFS tbk file was available somewhere for it.


----------



## unitron

timdugan said:


> Unfortunately, dvr_dude doesn't support the TCD75825 (asked him a few days ago just in case his site wasn't current). Sure wish a WinMFS tbk file was available somewhere for it.


WinMFS cannot do a thing for any Series 4 drive except screw it up.

You have to find someone else with the same model TiVo and "Xerox" the drive to another one of the same size or larger, but no larger than 2.2TB or 2TB, I'm not sure which.


----------



## lessd

unitron said:


> WinMFS cannot do a thing for any Series 4 drive except screw it up.
> 
> You have to find someone else with the same model TiVo and "Xerox" the drive to another one of the same size or larger, but no larger than 2.2TB or 2TB, I'm not sure which.


I never heard of a 2.2Tb drive but if there is one it would work, I know that a 2.5 TB drive will not boot on any TiVo even if you don't expand the drive, I did try as WD sent me a 2.5Tb drive on my return of a in warranty 2Tb drive, had to purchase a 2Tb drive and sell the new 2.5Tb drive.


----------



## lpwcomp

timdugan said:


> Unfortunately, dvr_dude doesn't support the TCD75825 (asked him a few days ago just in case his site wasn't current). Sure wish a WinMFS tbk file was available somewhere for it.


I don't understand why a drive for a 750500 wouldn't work in a 758250. AFAIK, the only difference other than drive size is THX certification. Maybe he just hasn't tested it and doesn't want to guarantee anything.


----------



## unitron

lpwcomp said:


> I don't understand why a drive for a 750500 wouldn't work in a 758250. AFAIK, the only difference other than drive size is THX certification. Maybe he just hasn't tested it and doesn't want to guarantee anything.


Perhaps the same reason that in the long run a 658 drive won't work out in a 652 and vice versa.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> Perhaps the same reason that in the long run a 658 drive won't work out in a 652 and vice versa.


I guess the s/w gets confused by the difference in the model number indicated by the s/w version and the one indicated by the TSN?


----------



## ggieseke

You could try a 750 drive and immediately run kickstart 52 to force a software reinstall. That has worked for others to convert a 746 to a 748.


----------



## lessd

ggieseke said:


> You could try a 750 drive and immediately run kickstart 52 to force a software reinstall. That has worked for others to convert a 746 to a 748.


I tried that and seem to work until the TiVo stopped getting new guide data, will get the data on the first call after the setup, that all.


----------



## jmbach

lessd said:


> I tried that and seem to work until the TiVo stopped getting new guide data, will get the data on the first call after the setup, that all.


When you did that procedure, under settings, did it show the correct serial number and activation information for that TiVo?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessd

jmbach said:


> When you did that procedure, under settings, did it show the correct serial number and activation information for that TiVo?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, it had Lifetime Service under SI and the correct TSN.


----------



## jmbach

Interesting. Have not experienced that but I am working with 746 image on a 748. That one I used kickstart portal 52 and then JMFS to expand. Have not had a problem with guide running out. Maybe mine or yours is a fluke. I have just tried another experiment with a virgin 746 image. I placed the drive in my 748 and did not do any kickstart but let it just do what it wanted. After going through guided setup, update, reboot, guided setup, cd&e (serial number was all zeros), and repeat guided setup. All seems working. Can force a connection and it appears to download and update. Will see what happens with time. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wammer

I have two Premiere units that I've upgraded to 2TB drives. I still have the original 320GB drives from them. The HD on another of my TiVos, an S3 TCD848250B appears to have failed as I'm stuck on the 'Almost There' screen. I'm thinking of using one of the old Premiere 320GB drives as a replacement since I have two. I see Unitron has posted a link to the image I need. Do I need to format the Premiere drive prior to putting the S3 image on it or is that part of the MSF Live process? Any reason why this wouldn't work? Thanks.


----------



## unitron

Wammer said:


> I have two Premiere units that I've upgraded to 2TB drives. I still have the original 320GB drives from them. The HD on another of my TiVos, an S3 TCD848250B appears to have failed as I'm stuck on the 'Almost There' screen. I'm thinking of using one of the old Premiere 320GB drives as a replacement since I have two. I see Unitron has posted a link to the image I need. Do I need to format the Premiere drive prior to putting the S3 image on it or is that part of the MSF Live process? Any reason why this wouldn't work? Thanks.


Anything on that drive will be overwritten, whether you want it to be or not.

But before you do that, open up that 648 and take a look at the power supply caps.

And take the drive out and run the manufacturer's diagnostic long test on it.


----------



## Wammer

unitron said:


> Anything on that drive will be overwritten, whether you want it to be or not.
> 
> But before you do that, open up that 648 and take a look at the power supply caps.
> 
> And take the drive out and run the manufacturer's diagnostic long test on it.


Will the long test simply tell me if the drive is bad or can it do any kind of repair? If the capacitors aren't bulging I will assume the HD is the issue. I'm running the kickstart 54 SMART tests right now. This unit has PLS so I need to resurrect it.


----------



## unitron

Wammer said:


> Will the long test simply tell me if the drive is bad or can it do any kind of repair? If the capacitors aren't bulging I will assume the HD is the issue. I'm running the kickstart 54 SMART tests right now. This unit has PLS so I need to resurrect it.


In a worst case scenario a 648's crypto chip can be moved to another 648 motherboard, taking the TSN (to which PLS and your recordings are tied) with it.

(which is not true for any newer models)

If you have access to a voltmeter, it wouldn't hurt to check the output of the power supply since caps can be bad without visible signs.

If the drive maker's long test finds bad sectors, it can, at least WD's can, and I think Seagate's as well, do some reallocating, as every drive has some "spares" set aside just for that possibility.

But I wouldn't think of that as a long term solution but rather a short term until you can buy another one.


----------



## Wammer

Thanks Unitron. That's interesting. I never heard you could move the crypto chip on this model. That sounds out of my league. The funny thing is that this TiVo has worked flawlessly for over 5 years and now I decided to upgrade to another Premiere. I listed this S3 on Craigslist to sell it. When I ran the 'Clear and Delete Everything' on it to get my stuff off it never came back up. Stuck at 'Almost there..." I'm glad it did it now though rather than after my buyer took it home and was quickly disappointed

I checked the capacitors and it looks like the large one in the group of 5 is bulging. I've seen pictures others have posted with this same capacitor bulging. I have another S3 that I could swap power supplies with and see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## unitron

Wammer said:


> Thanks Unitron. That's interesting. I never heard you could move the crypto chip on this model. That sounds out of my league. The funny thing is that this TiVo has worked flawlessly for over 5 years and now I decided to upgrade to another Premiere. I listed this S3 on Craigslist to sell it. When I ran the 'Clear and Delete Everything' on it to get my stuff off it never came back up. Stuck at 'Almost there..." I'm glad it did it now though rather than after my buyer took it home and was quickly disappointed
> 
> I checked the capacitors and it looks like the large one in the group of 5 is bulging. I've seen pictures others have posted with this same capacitor bulging. I have another S3 that I could swap power supplies with and see if that corrects the problem.


You can swap in a power supply, but only from another TCD648250, just watch out for the little screw above the AC jack that enters from the back panel.


----------



## Wammer

unitron said:


> You can swap in a power supply, but only from another TCD648250, just watch out for the little screw above the AC jack that enters from the back panel.


I swapped in a power supply from my other working TCD64850 which didn't have any bulging capacitors and I'm still stuck at the 'Almost There...' screen. I guess that means the hard drive needs to be replaced. Could a weak power supply cause a problem on the hard drive when I performed the Clear and Delete Everything?

My next step is to copy the working HD from my extra S3 to the old premiere drive. Can I do that with my JMFS Live Cd or do I need to use winMFS?


----------



## lillevig

Wammer said:


> I swapped in a power supply from my other working TCD64850 which didn't have any bulging capacitors and I'm still stuck at the 'Almost There...' screen. I guess that means the hard drive needs to be replaced. Could a weak power supply cause a problem on the hard drive when I performed the Clear and Delete Everything?
> 
> My next step is to copy the working HD from my extra S3 to the old premiere drive. Can I do that with my JMFS Live Cd or do I need to use winMFS?


The power supply may have contributed to the hard drive corruption. Before trashing the hard drive, I'd take it out and run the manufacturer's long drive test on it. If it tests ok, then just reimage it.


----------



## Wammer

lillevig said:


> The power supply may have contributed to the hard drive corruption. Before trashing the hard drive, I'd take it out and run the manufacturer's long drive test on it. If it tests ok, then just reimage it.


I've downloaded MSF Live 1.4 and burned it to a DVD. When I boot from the CD the GUI interface doesn't come up, it just leaves me at a # prompt. Is this a Windows 7 run as admin issue or do I need to do something else to get to the menus? Thanks.

EDIT: I used winmfs to restore from Unitron's .tbk file onto my original S3 drive and it worked. I'm running the Clear and Delete Everything again and hope it comes back up this time!


----------



## jmbach

Still would run the manufacturer diagnostics on the drive. Could have developed a bad sector in a critical area in the initial OS and got remapped causing loss of information. The cd&e did not do anything. Would have probably happened if you just rebooted the system. Once the OS loads in memory, the core functions do not have to be reloaded until a reboot. Some functions are swapped to the swap partition dynamically. If the swap partition is good, that won't affect anything. So a good diagnostic is in order. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessd

jmbach said:


> Still would run the manufacturer diagnostics on the drive. Could have developed a bad sector in a critical area in the initial OS and got remapped causing loss of information. The cd&e did not do anything. Would have probably happened if you just rebooted the system. Once the OS loads in memory, the core functions do not have to be reloaded until a reboot. Some functions are swapped to the swap partition dynamically. If the swap partition is good, that won't affect anything. So a good diagnostic is in order.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I just had a WD drive that was giving trouble in a friend TiVo, ran the newest extended WD diag and after an overnight run the drive passed, then using the same WD program I tried to write 0 to the drive and I got a fail code, sent it back for warranty replacement. Just saying the full WD diagnosis test is, by itself, not foolproof in finding a bad drive.


----------



## lillevig

Wammer said:


> I've downloaded MSF Live 1.4 and burned it to a DVD. When I boot from the CD the GUI interface doesn't come up, it just leaves me at a # prompt. Is this a Windows 7 run as admin issue or do I need to do something else to get to the menus?


GUI interface? Windows 7? MFS Live boots into Linux..


----------



## unitron

Wammer said:


> I've downloaded MSF Live 1.4 and burned it to a DVD. When I boot from the CD the GUI interface doesn't come up, it just leaves me at a # prompt. Is this a Windows 7 run as admin issue or do I need to do something else to get to the menus? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: I used winmfs to restore from Unitron's .tbk file onto my original S3 drive and it worked. I'm running the Clear and Delete Everything again and hope it comes back up this time!


The "graphical'' interface on the MFS Live cd is not clickalble icons, it's pictures of better looking letters than you get letting your graphics card generate the characters.

Boot it in non graphics mode one time and you'll understand.


----------



## UnknownDan

I'm looking for a TCD 652160 image. 
Thanks in advance!

Dan


----------



## unitron

UnknownDan said:


> I'm looking for a TCD 652160 image.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Dan


If you had clicked at the top where it says "Search this Thread" and put in TCD652160 instead of TCD 652160 (since there's no space in the actual model number), at the bottom of the first page you'd have found this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8831301#post8831301


----------



## UnknownDan

Excellent, thanks!



unitron said:


> If you had clicked at the top where it says "Search this Thread" and put in TCD652160 instead of TCD 652160 (since there's no space in the actual model number), at the bottom of the first page you'd have found this:


----------



## VeloceDesign

Hi all. Newbie to the forum. Im searching for a Humax T800 image but it appears that I cannot PM or receive PM's due to being a newbie. Any help anyone can provide? Suggestions? I know about InstantCake. Would prefer a tbk file. Thanks all!


----------



## 986crazy

HELP! I need an image for a TCD540080. Thanks for your help!


----------



## unitron

986crazy said:


> HELP! I need an image for a TCD540080. Thanks for your help!


Does it absolutely have to be for the 80GB version of the 540?

'Cause I've got one for the Maxtor fatter than the other brands LBA number 40GB 540.

Well, actually, I've got two, one for MFS Live and one for WinMFS.


----------



## 986crazy

Actually, I have a blank 120gb Maxtor I need to image. The 80gb died and I had this drive laying around, known to be good that I want to put in.


----------



## unitron

986crazy said:


> Actually, I have a blank 120gb Maxtor I need to image. The 80gb died and I had this drive laying around, known to be good that I want to put in.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9160085#post9160085

And if you don't already have a free DropBox account (not needed for downloads), and you get one via an invite from me, we both get free extra space.


----------



## 986crazy

Thanks!


----------



## Ebuddy

I would have made a backup, but the Premiere I just bought off of Craigslist had a bad drive. 

I would sincerely appreciate it if anyone had an image they could spare... ;-)


----------



## lessd

Ebuddy said:


> I would have made a backup, but the Premiere I just bought off of Craigslist had a bad drive.
> 
> I would sincerely appreciate it if anyone had an image they could spare... ;-)


An image of any Premiere does not exist at this time, you have to copy a total good drive bit by bit, someone is working on an image, but I don't know when it will be ready.


----------



## Ebuddy

lessd said:


> An image of any Premiere does not exist at this time, you have to copy a total good drive bit by bit, someone is working on an image, but I don't know when it will be ready.


Well now don't I feel like a horse's arse. 

I should have done a little more research before I bought it because, as they say, a deal that looks too good to be true...

I just figured that, heck, I'd already successfully upgraded 2 Series 2's, a series 3 and a HD - How hard could a Premiere be?

{sigh}

Oh well, I suppose I'll just hang on to it until an image becomes available....


----------



## lpwcomp

Ebuddy said:


> Well now don't I feel like a horse's arse.
> 
> I should have done a little more research before I bought it because, as they say, a deal that looks too good to be true...
> 
> I just figured that, heck, I'd already successfully upgraded 2 Series 2's, a series 3 and a HD - How hard could a Premiere be?
> 
> {sigh}
> 
> Oh well, I suppose I'll just hang on to it until an image becomes available....


 There is in fact something already available. The file is @2GB and the current process is fairly involved but it can be done.. The creator is working on an easier to use process that uses a GUI. But if you're in a hurry, post your request addressed to ggiesake in this thread.


----------



## Agent86

I've seen images in the thread for Series 3 (648) boxes, but by the looks of the file names it appears as if they are all pre-11.0k releases.

Does anyone out there have an 11.0k image for the 648? I'm looking to do a rescue/upgrade for someone, and having an 11.0k image to work with would make working with larger drives a lot easier.


----------



## lessd

Ebuddy said:


> Well now don't I feel like a horse's arse.
> 
> I should have done a little more research before I bought it because, as they say, a deal that looks too good to be true...
> 
> I just figured that, heck, I'd already successfully upgraded 2 Series 2's, a series 3 and a HD - How hard could a Premiere be?
> 
> {sigh}
> 
> Oh well, I suppose I'll just hang on to it until an image becomes available....


You can purchase a drive with the image on it from E-Bay and others.


----------



## bigbluefan85

I have the image I need for my TivoHD thanks to Unitron  But I was wondering if someone could point me to a step by step instruction guide on how to load that image to my new hard drive using winMFS. I'm scared to do it on my own and mess up my brand new drive.
Thank you guys sooo sooo much in advance!


----------



## unitron

bigbluefan85 said:


> I have the image I need for my TivoHD thanks to Unitron  But I was wondering if someone could point me to a step by step instruction guide on how to load that image to my new hard drive using winMFS. I'm scared to do it on my own and mess up my brand new drive.
> Thank you guys sooo sooo much in advance!


What brand of PC motherboard do you plan to use?

What brand and model is your new drive?

How do you intend to attach it to the PC?


----------



## bigbluefan85

unitron said:


> What brand of PC motherboard do you plan to use?
> 
> What brand and model is your new drive?
> 
> How do you intend to attach it to the PC?


I have a Dell Desktop I was hoping to connect the new hard drive to using an ESATA cable. The hard drive is Seagate Pipeline 500GB ST3500321CS.

After downloading the image from you I thought that I would connect the new hard drive to my computer, run winMFS and then restoring it with the image I downloaded from you. Am I off base? (My old hard drive died so I didn't want to use it to make a backup and load that to the new hard drive from fear of corrupting the new hard drive)

Thanks again!


----------



## unitron

bigbluefan85 said:


> I have a Dell Desktop I was hoping to connect the new hard drive to using an ESATA cable. The hard drive is Seagate Pipeline 500GB ST3500321CS.
> 
> After downloading the image from you I thought that I would connect the new hard drive to my computer, run winMFS and then restoring it with the image I downloaded from you. Am I off base? (My old hard drive died so I didn't want to use it to make a backup and load that to the new hard drive from fear of corrupting the new hard drive)
> 
> Thanks again!


First thing, run Seagate's diagnostic software long test on the drive before putting it into service.

Be sure you're using the file with the .tbk extension and not the .bak if you're going to restore with WinMFS.

I assume you're running XP Service pack 3 or newer (like Vista or 7) Windows.

Have the .tbk file on your PC's hard drive or a USB stick, and of course have winmfs.exe where you can get to it to launch it.

Boot the computer with the new drive attached, let it settle down, then launch WinMFS.

When it opens, click on "select drive", it should offer you the Seagate.

Then click on mfsrestore and point it at the .tbk file

It might be better to say no when it offers to expand, and then afterwards select mfsadd to do the expansion.

Sometimes doing it all as part of the same procedure seems to cause problems.


----------



## dmk1974

Hi all,

My Dad's DirecTV TiVo is dead. I am assuming it's the hard drive. I know it's not an HD DirecTiVo and am pretty sure it's the R10 model. Anyone have an image they can send me? Thanks!


----------



## sbourgeo

The hard drive in my Dad's TCD540040 finally died and unitron's backup image saved my bacon. Thank you!


----------



## leeherman

unitron,

Thank you for posting Tivo image files.

The hard drive died just as I was about to give my father my three year old 652 model HD.

I downloaded WinMFS last night along with your 652 image (and the 648 image for my S3) and loaded the image to a used 500GB drive to test the restore and it worked!

I haven't read this whole thread, but I did an internet search when I got error code 51 and found out that I'd have to do a clear and delete to make it usable, but I'm happy to be up and running again.

Thanks again!

LH


----------



## DarthSudo

Does anyone have a backup image for TCD649180? The HDD is completely dead... won't even spin up in my PC.

Thanks.


----------



## unitron

DarthSudo said:


> Does anyone have a backup image for TCD649180? The HDD is completely dead... won't even spin up in my PC.
> 
> Thanks.


You can use a TCD649080 image.


----------



## IWLSR5

Does anyone have an image of TCD240080 software from a Western Digital drive? I found one in this thread but it is from a different brand hard drive and it is too big to restore onto my drive.


----------



## lillevig

IWLSR5 said:


> Does anyone have an image of TCD240080 software from a Western Digital drive? I found one in this thread but it is from a different brand hard drive and it is too big to restore onto my drive.


I sent you a PM with a link to a 40GB size image. It will work in any version of TCD240 box.


----------



## faiginwells98

Unitron Thank you for your posting of the 540 gset.tbk image.

I had a Tivo 540 that the hard drive apparently failed on, and I was able to get it up and running after purchasing a recertified 320gb Maxtor IDE drive.

I was wondering if I could ask you two questions.

First, do you have an image for the Toshiba 565? I searched and couldn't find one.

Second, do you know, or can you recommend a good SATA drive and converter for a series two TiVo? The IDE's are getting kind of scarce.

Thank you again so much for posting the links that you have.

Robert


----------



## unitron

faiginwells98 said:


> Unitron Thank you for your posting of the 540 gset.tbk image.
> 
> I had a Tivo 540 that the hard drive apparently failed on, and I was able to get it up and running after purchasing a recertified 320gb Maxtor IDE drive.
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask you two questions.
> 
> First, do you have an image for the Toshiba 565? I searched and couldn't find one.
> 
> Second, do you know, or can you recommend a good SATA drive and converter for a series two TiVo? The IDE's are getting kind of scarce.
> 
> Thank you again so much for posting the links that you have.
> 
> Robert


I no longer know what drives, if any, to recommend for S1s and S2s, because any with which I've had success are no longer current models.

But the adapter thread is here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

and much wisdom is to be found within.

Short version, Marvell chipset based adapter for S1s, Marvell or JMicron based for S2s.


----------



## lillevig

faiginwells98 said:


> Unitron Thank you for your posting of the 540 gset.tbk image.
> 
> I had a Tivo 540 that the hard drive apparently failed on, and I was able to get it up and running after purchasing a recertified 320gb Maxtor IDE drive.
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask you two questions.
> 
> First, do you have an image for the Toshiba 565? I searched and couldn't find one.
> 
> Second, do you know, or can you recommend a good SATA drive and converter for a series two TiVo? The IDE's are getting kind of scarce.
> 
> Thank you again so much for posting the links that you have.
> 
> Robert


This SATA to IDE (PATA) adapter has worked well for me in S2 boxes.

http://www.wowparts.com/pata-to-sata-adapter-converter-for-2-5-3-5-hdd-dvd/


----------



## faiginwells98

Thanks again. I thought as much.

Any luck on an image for the Toshiba 565?

Rob



unitron said:


> I no longer know what drives, if any, to recommend for S1s and S2s, because any with which I've had success are no longer current models.
> 
> But the adapter thread is here:
> 
> and much wisdom is to be found within.
> 
> Short version, Marvell chipset based adapter for S1s, Marvell or JMicron based for S2s.


----------



## IWLSR5

lillevig said:


> I sent you a PM with a link to a 40GB size image. It will work in any version of TCD240 box.


Thanks for the software image. Alas, I still can't get it to go past the "Welcome, Powering Up." screen. Looks like I will be investing in a new power supply.


----------



## unitron

IWLSR5 said:


> Thanks for the software image. Alas, I still can't get it to go past the "Welcome, Powering Up." screen. Looks like I will be investing in a new power supply.


On that model there's a cap or two tucked under the heat sink overhang (the hardest ones to get at, of course) that are probably the problem if the power supply is the problem.

Eyeball them before you go laying out $100.


----------



## IWLSR5

unitron said:


> On that model there's a cap or two tucked under the heat sink overhang (the hardest ones to get at, of course) that are probably the problem if the power supply is the problem.
> 
> Eyeball them before you go laying out $100.


I visually inspected all of the caps and none of them appear to be ruptured or buldging. Is there a way to test each cap?


----------



## unitron

IWLSR5 said:


> I visually inspected all of the caps and none of them appear to be ruptured or buldging. Is there a way to test each cap?


Yes, but...

First get a voltmeter and check the yellow wire for +12V DC and the red wire for +5V DC, and see how close to those values you get.

The black wires are ground, as is the metal chassis.

You can test by unplugging the 4 pin Molex power connector from the IDE/PATA hard drive (or IDE/SATA adapter) and sticking the meter probes into the holes, just don't let the probes' metal parts touch each other while doing that.

And you can plug the plug back onto the drive and "backprobe" to see what readings you get with the drive drawing current as well.

You can have a bad cap that doesn't have visual signs of having gone, or being in the process of going, bad.

Come back with the +12 and +5 line readings you get with and without the drive attached (in addition to the motherboard always attached) and we'll go from there.


----------



## IWLSR5

unitron said:


> Yes, but...
> 
> First get a voltmeter and check the yellow wire for +12V DC and the red wire for +5V DC, and see how close to those values you get.
> 
> The black wires are ground, as is the metal chassis.
> 
> You can test by unplugging the 4 pin Molex power connector from the IDE/PATA hard drive (or IDE/SATA adapter) and sticking the meter probes into the holes, just don't let the probes' metal parts touch each other while doing that.
> 
> And you can plug the plug back onto the drive and "backprobe" to see what readings you get with the drive drawing current as well.
> 
> You can have a bad cap that doesn't have visual signs of having gone, or being in the process of going, bad.
> 
> Come back with the +12 and +5 line readings you get with and without the drive attached (in addition to the motherboard always attached) and we'll go from there.


I've already checked the voltages on the molex connector. Without the drive plugged in they read +12.2 and +5.1. With the drive plugged in, the voltages drop to +12.1 and +5.0. These voltages seem to be within tolerance.


----------



## unitron

IWLSR5 said:


> I've already checked the voltages on the molex connector. Without the drive plugged in they read +12.2 and +5.1. With the drive plugged in, the voltages drop to +12.1 and +5.0. These voltages seem to be within tolerance.


Congratulations, you have a good power supply and will have to look elsewhere to figure out what's causing your problem.


----------



## IWLSR5

unitron said:


> Congratulations, you have a good power supply and will have to look elsewhere to figure out what's causing your problem.


The only other part that it could be would be the motherboard. I'm assuming that there is no way to test it.


----------



## unitron

IWLSR5 said:


> The only other part that it could be would be the motherboard. I'm assuming that there is no way to test it.


Are you absolutely sure the drive is good?

Are you absolutely sure the 40 connector IDE ribbon cable from the motherboard to the drive is good?


----------



## IWLSR5

unitron said:


> Are you absolutely sure the drive is good?
> 
> Are you absolutely sure the 40 connector IDE ribbon cable from the motherboard to the drive is good?


Drive passes all S.M.A.R.T test and manufacturers long tests. I've even tried a brand new factory fresh drive amd a brand new ribbon cable.


----------



## unitron

IWLSR5 said:


> Drive passes all S.M.A.R.T test and manufacturers long tests. I've even tried a brand new factory fresh drive amd a brand new ribbon cable.


Okay, if it's desperate measure Hail Mary play time, replace the coin cell battery with a nice fresh one straight from the store, power the drive from a PC power supply, and then plug in the TiVo, but first run mfsinfo on the drive with either the MFS Live cd or WinMFS.


----------



## ThAbtO

IWLSR5 said:


> Drive passes all S.M.A.R.T test and manufacturers long tests. I've even tried a brand new factory fresh drive amd a brand new ribbon cable.


What drive are you using? Western digital may need WDidle3.


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> What drive are you using? Western digital may need WDidle3.


Because of the need for a WD and not the "bigger by a few more LBA" Maxtor image, I assumed it was the original 80GB drive, i.e., not a Caviar Green with Intellipark, which has got to be the better part of a decade old and I'm not sure that age might not be a factor in spite of it passing all tests.


----------



## IWLSR5

unitron said:


> Okay, if it's desperate measure Hail Mary play time, replace the coin cell battery with a nice fresh one straight from the store, power the drive from a PC power supply, and then plug in the TiVo, but first run mfsinfo on the drive with either the MFS Live cd or WinMFS.


I've already replaced the clock battery on the motherboard. I've tried powering the hard drive with an A/C adapter that goes with my USB-IDE/SATA hard drive adapter. Everything looks good in mfsinfo.


----------



## IWLSR5

ThAbtO said:


> What drive are you using? Western digital may need WDidle3.


I was using the original 80GB originally. When that didn't work, I purchased a WD5000AVDS and a SATA to IDE adapter from WeaKnees. I loaded the software image that Unitron provided to me on the 500GB drive and verified that it came from WD with Intellipark disabled. And if I'm not mistaken Intellipark only affects soft boots, not hard boots.


----------



## ThAbtO

Sometimes it also affects hard boots.

The IDE/SATA adapter could also factor in the difficulty.


----------



## unitron

IWLSR5 said:


> I've already replaced the clock battery on the motherboard. I've tried powering the hard drive with an A/C adapter that goes with my USB-IDE/SATA hard drive adapter. Everything looks good in mfsinfo.


Is that board lifetimed?

If so, do you have another 540 board?


----------



## IWLSR5

ThAbtO said:


> Sometimes it also affects hard boots.
> 
> The IDE/SATA adapter could also factor in the difficulty.


The SATA adapter isn't in the loop with the original drive.


----------



## IWLSR5

unitron said:


> Is that board lifetimed?
> 
> If so, do you have another 540 board?


The board is lifetimed and it's a 240 board. It's the only 240 that I have.


----------



## unitron

IWLSR5 said:


> The board is lifetimed and it's a 240 board. It's the only 240 that I have.


Got you and the other guy confused together.

The lifetime sub is tied to the TiVo Service Number.

The TSN is contained in the crypto chip on the first Series 3, the TCD648250, and all of the Series 2 and Series 1 models.*

The crypto chip in your 240 can be moved to another 240 motherboard (even if the last three characters, that indicate hard drive size, are not the same), but it requires someone with the right equipment and experience in soldering and unsoldering Surface Mount Devices, or SMDs.

I had to do it with a dual tuner S2 and it was no fun at all, and even having practiced in advance on junk boards I nearly screwed it up.

But it can be done if that's the only way to save the subscription.

*Unfortunately for me, they moved the TSN into another "bigger, more complicated, impossible for me to even think about changing out" chip on the next Series 3, the HD, and all models since.


----------



## Tom Arends

Anyone still have a TCD540040 image stored someplace?
I would greatly be in your debt if you PM me the info.

Thanks


----------



## eriksson29

hey my drive just died and i was wondering if anyone can point me to a site where i can download tivo image for TCD746320


----------



## unitron

Tom Arends said:


> Anyone still have a TCD540040 image stored someplace?
> I would greatly be in your debt if you PM me the info.
> 
> Thanks


What brand and model drive do you want to restore it to?


----------



## bradbomb

I'm looking for an image for a Toshiba SD-H400, HD died recently, looking to replace. I have plenty of PATA drives lying around to upgrade to


----------



## wompingcrane

I recently bought 3 TiVo series 2 units (TCD24004A, TCD24008A, & TCD540080). The 24004 & 24008 both have lifetime on them. The 24004 is completely working but the 24008 had a bad hard drive. That's why I bought the 54008, to use that hard drive out of that to use in place of the damaged one on the 24008. I used the backup tbk file of the 24004 on the 24008, but I'm getting the "hardware error" when I set up the Tivo. I'm using WinFMS and finally found an new image file for the 24008 (thanks to unitron), but when I try and restore it to the 54008 (80gb Maxtor drive), I'm getting "drive too small, you need 160217537 sectors". (It says I have 160086528 sectors on the drive). Does anyone have any suggestions? thanks in advance


----------



## unitron

wompingcrane said:


> I recently bought 3 TiVo series 2 units (TCD24004A, TCD24008A, & TCD540080). The 24004 & 24008 both have lifetime on them. The 24004 is completely working but the 24008 had a bad hard drive. That's why I bought the 54008, to use that hard drive out of that to use in place of the damaged one on the 24008. I used the backup tbk file of the 24004 on the 24008, but I'm getting the "hardware error" when I set up the Tivo. I'm using WinFMS and finally found an new image file for the 24008 (thanks to unitron), but when I try and restore it to the 54008 (80gb Maxtor drive), I'm getting "drive too small, you need 160217537 sectors". (It says I have 160086528 sectors on the drive). Does anyone have any suggestions? thanks in advance


Use the 40GB 240 drive (after letting it contact TiVo and get up to date if it's not yet running the latest--for the S2-version of the TiVo software--I think it's 9.something) as the source drive and copy it to the 80GB drive with WinMFS and then expand.

When you put it back in the TiVo it'll complain because of the TiVo Service Number mismatch--might say something about error 51--but it'll eventually sort itself out after some green screen.


----------



## wompingcrane

unitron said:


> Use the 40GB 240 drive (after letting it contact TiVo and get up to date if it's not yet running the latest--for the S2-version of the TiVo software--I think it's 9.something) as the source drive and copy it to the 80GB drive with WinMFS and then expand.
> 
> When you put it back in the TiVo it'll complain because of the TiVo Service Number mismatch--might say something about error 51--but it'll eventually sort itself out after some green screen.


Thanks for the quick reply unitron! I have no idea how this happened, but I managed to overwrite the backup file of the 40gb 24004 drive, with the backup of the tbk file you uploaded & I DLed from dropbox. So now, I no longer have an original backup of the 24004. (I didn't have any shows, etc on it saved, since I basically got it to resell it anyway and keep the other one for myself). Tomorrow I'm getting a 120gb maxtor in the mail, so I'll try and put the 24004 tbk you upped onto it and see what happens. On a side note, when I did a back up of the original 40gb 24004, I did notice in the mfsinfo that it didn't have a tivo model # assigned to the drive . When I used your 540 tbk on the drive, the model # was assigned correctly. Maybe I backed it up incorrectly in the 1st place and that's why I was getting the hardware error?


----------



## unitron

wompingcrane said:


> Thanks for the quick reply unitron! I have no idea how this happened, but I managed to overwrite the backup file of the 40gb 24004 drive, with the backup of the tbk file you uploaded & I DLed from dropbox. So now, I no longer have an original backup of the 24004. (I didn't have any shows, etc on it saved, since I basically got it to resell it anyway and keep the other one for myself). Tomorrow I'm getting a 120gb maxtor in the mail, so I'll try and put the 24004 tbk you upped onto it and see what happens. On a side note, when I did a back up of the original 40gb 24004, I did notice in the mfsinfo that it didn't have a tivo model # assigned to the drive . When I used your 540 tbk on the drive, the model # was assigned correctly. Maybe I backed it up incorrectly in the 1st place and that's why I was getting the hardware error?


I wasn't talking about using an image file, I was talking about using the actual 40GB drive you currently have working in that TCD240040 or TCD24004A as the source to copy from onto the drive that's going to go into the 240080.


----------



## Roper

My HDD crashed and I really need a clean image for a dtv DSR708.

Many Thanks!


----------



## KennyP

I got the "green screen" error message and am going to replace my original Tivo Series 3 drive with a larger drive I have around.

Does anyone have a disk image for a TCD648250B?

Looking to install a two-year-old Seagate SATA drive: 750G


----------



## tgmii

Does someone have an image for Tivo HD? I haven't crawled behind to check the number on the back.. is there more than one image?

Thanks!


----------



## alcrd

I have a Directv dvr R10 the 80gb hard drive crashed and i replaced with 160gb hard drive i got the image copied to the 160gb drive. installed it back in the receiver and the screen goes from powering up to almost there then back to powering up need help asap please


----------



## JosephK

My HDD just crashed. Does anyone have an image for model TCD652160?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

JosephK said:


> My HDD just crashed. Does anyone have an image for model TCD652160?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Previously posted in this thread, so, I re-quote:

TCD652160 images.

For use with MFS Live

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/652_gset.bak

For use with WinMFS

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/652_gset.tbk


----------



## wyliebar

Need an image for a TCD746320, can somebody PM me or direct me to where I can download one? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

wyliebar said:


> Need an image for a TCD746320, can somebody PM me or direct me to where I can download one? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## lillevig

alcrd said:


> I have a Directv dvr R10 the 80gb hard drive crashed and i replaced with 160gb hard drive i got the image copied to the 160gb drive. installed it back in the receiver and the screen goes from powering up to almost there then back to powering up need help asap please


Where did you get the image to copy to the new drive? I have an R10 image that might work. I'll send a PM with the link.


----------



## MarkusDff

ggieseke, Anyway I can get the same link for the TCD746320 ? Mine bit the dust this morning :/


----------



## ggieseke

MarkusDff said:


> ggieseke, Anyway I can get the same link for the TCD746320 ? Mine bit the dust this morning :/


PM sent.


----------



## Roper

Still looking for a image for a DRS708 6.4a 
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

Roper said:


> Still looking for a image for a DRS708 6.4a
> Thanks


Edit: My bad. You're in the right thread.


----------



## mik3cok3r

help I keep getting Error writing media inode 1


----------



## unitron

mik3cok3r said:


> help I keep getting Error writing media inode 1


Suggest you post your problem in the Help forum, including more info, like what TiVo model, what brand and model drive is involved, what you were trying to do with which software, etc.


----------



## markshere99

OK, not PMing you...but begging for an image for the TCD748000 (premiere xl)

Long time owner here, lurker for a long time here - owner from the Phillips HDR212, Sony SVR2000 through the Tivo S2 and S3 and now my Premiere XL with a dead hard drive...

THanks
Mark


----------



## ggieseke

markshere99 said:


> OK, not PMing you...but begging for an image for the TCD748000 (premiere xl)
> 
> Long time owner here, lurker for a long time here - owner from the Phillips HDR212, Sony SVR2000 through the Tivo S2 and S3 and now my Premiere XL with a dead hard drive...
> 
> THanks
> Mark


PM sent.


----------



## Roper

Roper said:


> My HDD crashed and I really need a clean image for a dtv DSR708.
> 
> Many Thanks!


Quick update, I was able to get the old drive working long enough to use winMFS. The process completed but it seems the boot sector has issues, its now froze at the "Powering Up" screen. I have ran the winMFS bootfix 1 & 2 but nothing has changed. 
Any help would really be great, I'm out of other options right now.


----------



## dolfan954

Hi, 

Long time reader. Recently had my TiVo HDD die. Looking to repair it, but I think my backup is no longer good. I am sure you guys get the requests often, but does someone have a good backup? My TiVo is a TCD652160. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

dolfan954 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long time reader. Recently had my TiVo HDD die. Looking to repair it, but I think my backup is no longer good. I am sure you guys get the requests often, but does someone have a good backup? My TiVo is a TCD652160. Thanks.


You should search this thread before posting, but go to the previous page and you should see it.


----------



## dolfan954

ThAbtO said:


> You should search this thread before posting, but go to the previous page and you should see it.


Thanks. I made it through the first 15 pages of the thread and realized posting would be the best option. Little did I know the issue was cured by page 44. Thanks a ton. Looking forward to getting it up and running again.


----------



## ericzlot

Can you PM me where I might find one?


----------



## IWLSR5

ericzlot said:


> Can you PM me where I might find one?


The download link for that software is located in multiple spots in this thread. A quick search will bring it right up.

What brand and size HDD will you be restoring the image to?


----------



## zedcon1

Hello. After two days spent running SpinRite, trying to get JMFS to recognize my TiVo's drive, etc., I've determined that my only solution is to start fresh with a disc image for a TCD746320. Could someone help me out? I'd be very grateful. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

zedcon1 said:


> Hello. After two days spent running SpinRite, trying to get JMFS to recognize my TiVo's drive, etc., I've determined that my only solution is to start fresh with a disc image for a TCD746320. Could someone help me out? I'd be very grateful. Thanks.


There are no images available under WinMFS or MFSLive. However, you should look here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## zedcon1

zedcon1 said:


> Hello. After two days spent running SpinRite, trying to get JMFS to recognize my TiVo's drive, etc., I've determined that my only solution is to start fresh with a disc image for a TCD746320. Could someone help me out? I'd be very grateful. Thanks.


Thanks Greg!


----------



## noneo

If anyone has a T800 image, I would be forever in your debt!


----------



## penguin1029

Hello,
Can anyone point me in the direction of a tcd140060 image for the tivo series 2 I would really appreciate it.
Thank You!!


----------



## lillevig

penguin1029 said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a tcd140060 image for the tivo series 2 I would really appreciate it.
> Thank You!!


I think that the TCD140 and TCD240 can use the same image so I will PM you with a link to a WinMFS TCD240 image. It will need to go onto a drive of at least 40GB.


----------



## unitron

penguin1029 said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a tcd140060 image for the tivo series 2 I would really appreciate it.
> Thank You!!


This is for restoring with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/140_gset.tbk


----------



## cepler

Wife's TCD648250 Series 3 external drive croaked and my attempts to divorce and recover it appear to be failing, would like to get it re-imaged with a new 1 TB drive instead so if someone has it available let me know, thanks! WinMFS preferred to make it a little easier if possible, but I'm not too adverse to use the ol' Linux tools if needed.


----------



## unitron

cepler said:


> Wife's TCD648250 Series 3 external drive croaked and my attempts to divorce and recover it appear to be failing, would like to get it re-imaged with a new 1 TB drive instead so if someone has it available let me know, thanks! WinMFS preferred to make it a little easier if possible, but I'm not too adverse to use the ol' Linux tools if needed.


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk

But be sure to be suspicious of the power supply as well.


----------



## cepler

unitron said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk
> 
> But be sure to be suspicious of the power supply as well.


Thanks, I eventually located that dropbox link after a few more hours of searching, it's up and running on a 1TB drive now. Turned out to be the external drive. Ran an MHDD test on it and it failed miserably almost immediately. The internal drive had 2 >500ms reads, so I'll set it aside, it's only 250G anyhow so not a lot of use these days 'cept for a workstation or something.

Have Series 3's had issues with the power supplies? I think I've only had 1 power supply fail so far across the 9 TiVos we have right now.


----------



## unitron

cepler said:


> Have Series 3's had issues with the power supplies?


Big time.

Both the Series 2s and the 3 different model Series 3s suffer from "capacitor plague".

Funny thing is, the last of the S2s, the first dual tuner model, seems far less affected than the models before and after.


----------



## ggieseke

unitron said:


> Funny thing is, the last of the S2s, the first dual tuner model, seems far less affected than the models before and after.


Yeah, all four of my S2DTs are still going strong.


----------



## threedeet

Can anyone help me out? My TCD746320 just bit the dust after a power outage and I'm looking for an image. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

threedeet said:


> Can anyone help me out? My TCD746320 just bit the dust after a power outage and I'm looking for an image. Thanks in advance!


If you had a UPS on the Tivo(s), then you would not have any problems.

You would need to use DVRBars for Premieres (for backup and restore), and you can use WinMFS or MFSTools to expand and supersize.

Today, I had a 40 min. outage and my 2 Tivos, a S3 and S2, were still running.


----------



## threedeet

ThAbtO said:


> If you had a UPS on the Tivo(s), then you would not have any problems.
> 
> You would need to use DVRBars for Premieres (for backup and restore), and you can use WinMFS or MFSTools to expand and supersize.
> 
> Today, I had a 40 min. outage and my 2 Tivos, a S3 and S2, were still running.


Yeah, hindsight... unfortunately the drive is unreadable when connected to a USB/SATA bridge and what I've seen from fsck is telling me it's not going to be recoverable. Sorry if it's uncouth but I've seen a few posted here on prior pages so I thought I would ask.


----------



## ThAbtO

threedeet said:


> Yeah, hindsight... unfortunately the drive is unreadable when connected to a USB/SATA bridge and what I've seen from fsck is telling me it's not going to be recoverable. Sorry if it's uncouth but I've seen a few posted here on prior pages so I thought I would ask.


Under Windows Disk Manager, it would not be able to see the drive contents either. Do not use any disk manager either from windows or apple to either try to read or format the Tivo drive.

Tivo uses a type of Apple partitions. There are no visible files to copy. WinMFS will be able to read and tell you the disk info with partitions, there are about 15 or 16.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS) link


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> If you had a UPS on the Tivo(s), then you would not have any problems.
> 
> You would need to use DVRBars for Premieres (for backup and restore), and you can use WinMFS or MFSTools to expand and supersize.
> 
> Today, I had a 40 min. outage and my 2 Tivos, a S3 and S2, were still running.


He needs to use JMFS to expand and supersize, not WinMFS or MFSLive.


----------



## threedeet

ThAbtO said:


> Under Windows Disk Manager, it would not be able to see the drive contents either. Do not use any disk manager either from windows or apple to either try to read or format the Tivo drive.
> 
> Tivo uses a type of Apple partitions. There are no visible files to copy. WinMFS will be able to read and tell you the disk info with partitions, there are about 15 or 16.


Thanks for the info, but the drive itself is unreadable and isn't mounting (mac os x, xterm, mount). I am familiar with the hard drive recovery process and like I said, it's not looking good. I think the controller might have died - I have a replacement drive already I just need to load it up with the "right stuff".

From the DvrBARS post you linked:


> It is not intended as a recovery tool for corrupt or failing drives


----------



## lpwcomp

threedeet said:


> Thanks for the info, but the drive itself is unreadable and isn't mounting (mac os x, xterm, mount). I am familiar with the hard drive recovery process and like I said, it's not looking good. I think the controller might have died - I have a replacement drive already I just need to load it up with the "right stuff".
> 
> From the DvrBARS post you linked:


There is a DvrBARS created image available for your model TiVo. You need to acquire a new drive and the image. Hopefully ggiesake will inform you how to acquire it. You can then use DvrBARS to restore the image to a new drive and JMFS to expand and supersize.


----------



## ggieseke

threedeet,

I sent you a PM with the image. Use DvrBARS to restore it to the new drive, then use jmfs to expand it.

Once the drive is back in your TiVo you will also have to run C&DE to "marry" it to your motherboard. Good luck.

greg


----------



## threedeet

Thanks for the info, guys. I'd send a reply PM with a big thanks but I'll have to post a bit more in order to do so. Looks like I've got a lot of work to do!


----------



## willieb0359

I have a TCD74800 Premiere XL the 2 TB WD HD failed it kept freezing then it went to the welcome loop I tested the hd with kickstart it failed the extended test it just said Fail 7 . My question is is there any where to get an image for it I know windows but this Linux is greek can any one point me in the right direction
Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

willieb0359 said:


> I have a TCD74800 Premiere XL the 2 TB WD HD failed it kept freezing then it went to the welcome loop I tested the hd with kickstart it failed the extended test it just said Fail 7 . My question is is there any where to get an image for it I know windows but this Linux is greek can any one point me in the right direction
> Thanks


There are no images available for Premieres using WinMFS, MFSLive or JMFS. JMFS is a drive to drive copy utility.

There is now another utility that would do backup and restore but not drive to drive copy, called DVRBars.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261&page=8


----------



## willieb0359

TCD748000 Premiere XL HD Failure 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for the help on the image. what would be the best way to copy this to the new drive? I want order a new green drive for it what do you suggest the best drive for it is . With the Wdidle3 problem is WD still the best drive for this unit My Series 2 have Maxtor in them does it have to be a green or an AV drive or is that just a way to save power in use I know windows but this Linux is all greek to me . I could not reply with a PM because I am a new user But thanks Again


----------



## ThAbtO

willieb0359 said:


> Thank you for the help on the image. what would be the best way to copy this to the new drive? I want order a new green drive for it what do you suggest the best drive for it is . With the Wdidle3 problem is WD still the best drive for this unit My Series 2 have Maxtor in them does it have to be a green or an AV drive or is that just a way to save power in use I know windows but this Linux is all greek to me . I could not reply with a PM because I am a new user But thanks Again


An AV drive is recommended because of all the read/write activity, I would say Tivo gets more activity than a PC. You would also need one rated for 24/7/365 usage.


----------



## lpwcomp

willieb0359 said:


> TCD748000 Premiere XL HD Failure
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you for the help on the image. what would be the best way to copy this to the new drive? I want order a new green drive for it what do you suggest the best drive for it is . With the Wdidle3 problem is WD still the best drive for this unit My Series 2 have Maxtor in them does it have to be a green or an AV drive or is that just a way to save power in use I know windows but this Linux is all greek to me . I could not reply with a PM because I am a new user But thanks Again


The only thing you can use to restore it to a new drive is DvrBARS.


----------



## markshere99

Can someone help me help my father out with an image for his old HDR112 ?

He has a Tivo HD which he uses and also an older HDR112 Lifetime for the time they need 3 channels to record at once, and his old hard drive died...

Can someone help make our fathers day even more special with the HDR112 image ??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gtland

Hi willie I have the same situation. do you figure it out?


----------



## jmbach

See the post 2 posts back from yours.


----------



## lillevig

markshere99 said:


> Can someone help me help my father out with an image for his old HDR112 ?
> 
> He has a Tivo HD which he uses and also an older HDR112 Lifetime for the time they need 3 channels to record at once, and his old hard drive died...
> 
> Can someone help make our fathers day even more special with the HDR112 image ??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Didn't see that you had gotten any response. I have sent you a PM with a link to an image.


----------



## tsktsk

Hi, I'm in the same boat as willie. My TCD748000 (Premiere XL) has unfortunately been overtaken by the "click of death" and is dead (can't be seen in jmfs, bios, etc.) with no backup. Does anybody have an image?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

tsktsk said:


> Hi, I'm in the same boat as willie. My TCD748000 (Premiere XL) has unfortunately been overtaken by the "click of death" and is dead (can't be seen in jmfs, bios, etc.) with no backup. Does anybody have an image?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## threedeet

Just wanted to give you guys a big thanks - saved me a lot of money. Just got my premiere up and running today.


----------



## dawm

Storm killed my TCD746320, its stuck at the 'Welcome, Starting up..' screen  any chance i could get the image that's been going around lately for the 746320?


----------



## ggieseke

dawm said:


> Storm killed my TCD746320, its stuck at the 'Welcome, Starting up..' screen  any chance i could get the image that's been going around lately for the 746320?


PM sent.


----------



## rimebuster

Argh, hard drive crashed on my Premiere TCD746320, and I never got around to making a backup. I would greatly appreciate access to the image that has been mentioned on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

rimebuster said:


> Argh, hard drive crashed on my Premiere TCD746320, and I never got around to making a backup. I would greatly appreciate access to the image that has been mentioned on this thread. Thanks!


Previously, the only utility, JMFS, only does a drive to drive copy. This works with Premiere. There is no image for JMFS to use. WinMFS does not work on Premiere.

Now, there is DVRBars, it does backup, restore from an image, but it does not do a drive to drive copy (yet).


----------



## rimebuster

Hi TiVoholic,

Thanks for the tips. My Premiere won't boot at all (stuck at "Welcome, starting up" and hard drive makes loud clicking noises) so I'm pretty sure the original disk is too far gone to do a drive-to-drive copy. So I think what I need is an image for my model that I can use with DVRBars and a new drive (I have a suitable drive) to get my TiVo back up and running.


----------



## ggieseke

rimebuster said:


> Argh, hard drive crashed on my Premiere TCD746320, and I never got around to making a backup. I would greatly appreciate access to the image that has been mentioned on this thread. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## joe347

Hello my Toshiba Tivo with dvd model RS-TX60 is stuck on welcome, please help, if somebody has an image.


----------



## Ronnie McEntire

My hard drive also crashed on my Premiere TCD746320, and I never got around to making a backup. I would greatly appreciate access to the image that has been mentioned on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

Ronnie McEntire said:


> My hard drive also crashed on my Premiere TCD746320, and I never got around to making a backup. I would greatly appreciate access to the image that has been mentioned on this thread. Thanks!


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ronnie McEntire

Thanks


----------



## unclegit

My series 2 just took a dump on me and I'm looking to rebuild a new hard drive.

Difficulty : I only have macs at home.

I can work around most of the problems with that - but I don't have a good backup image for a TCD240040.

Can anyone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## unitron

unclegit said:


> My series 2 just took a dump on me and I'm looking to rebuild a new hard drive.
> 
> Difficulty : I only have macs at home.
> 
> I can work around most of the problems with that - but I don't have a good backup image for a TCD240040.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction ?


What is the size in GB AND the LBA number of the drive you intend to use to replace the original or current drive?

I've got an 80 GB 240 image that might work.


----------



## unclegit

unitron said:


> What is the size in GB AND the LBA number of the drive you intend to use to replace the original or current drive?
> 
> I've got an 80 GB 240 image that might work.


New drive is a 500 gig drive - I've a pile of drives here, so I can pick and choose. Everything from 320gigs to 1tb. The 240080 image will probably work.

Irony is I have the original drive - however the OS on that drive is too old to recognize the wifi adapter - and I don't have a landline anymore to get it to dial home to upgrade....


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Need an HDVR2 6.4a image, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cxreixen

Hey all. I need help with my SD-H400. I used an image that was posted in this thread for my model, but when I use WinMFS it keeps freezing constantly when selecting the drive. When it does decide to select it. It ends up freezing towards the end of the process when restoring tivo image. I am not sure what is going on. I tried 2 different HDD's. If it's not bad sectors causing the problem what else could it be? Help me out guys please. I would appreciate a lot!


----------



## jrmstr33

unitron said:


> For the MFS Live cd, v1.4
> 
> dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak
> 
> For WinMFS
> 
> dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.tb
> 
> If you let me get DropBox to send you an invitation to sign up for a free account, and you sign up, we both get extra free space, like the kind I'm using to make the above available.


Unitron, thanks so much for posting the above links to the for the TCD648250B!

What would be the easiest way to setup a brand new 2TB WD AVGP HDD with the above image? I have a Windows 7 box that I plan to use to load up the drive.

I am getting an S3 that was already upgraded to 1Tb using WinMFS and and contemplating which would be easier:
1) Using the above image and loading it directly onto the new 2TB drive
or
2) Following Lussie's (Kevin's) helpful post in the 'Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ Thread' and copy/expand the 1TB->2TB

Since I'll be the new owner, I have no intentions of keeping whatever is on the unit. I want to start fresh with at 2TB drive in the easiest way possible.

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jrmstr33

jrmstr33 said:


> Unitron, thanks so much for posting the above links to the for the TCD648250B!
> 
> What would be the easiest way to setup a brand new 2TB WD AVGP HDD with the above image? I have a Windows 7 box that I plan to use to load up the drive.
> 
> I am getting an S3 that was already upgraded to 1Tb using WinMFS and and contemplating which would be easier:
> 1) Using the above image and loading it directly onto the new 2TB drive
> or
> 2) Following Lussie's (Kevin's) helpful post in the 'Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ Thread' and copy/expand the 1TB->2TB
> 
> Since I'll be the new owner, I have no intentions of keeping whatever is on the unit. I want to start fresh with at 2TB drive in the easiest way possible.
> 
> Any pointers would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


Found this on the WinMFS website..

WinMFS - Backup / Restore 
(Truncated Backup to a file / Restore from a file)

Pros:
Very Quick
Only Source or Destination drive(s) needed at a time.
Cons:
Recorded shows are not backed up

Backup Steps
1. Download WinMFS
2. Unzip the File
3. Setup your computer
4. Double Click on the program to launch it. 
(If using Vista, right click then run it as an"Administrator.")
5. Select Source Drive
6. File->Backup
7. Click on Start Button
8. Wait ...
9. All Done!

Has anyone successfully tried this using the image Unitron posted above on a 2TB drive?

TIA!


----------



## unitron

jrmstr33 said:


> Unitron, thanks so much for posting the above links to the for the TCD648250B!
> 
> What would be the easiest way to setup a brand new 2TB WD AVGP HDD with the above image? I have a Windows 7 box that I plan to use to load up the drive.
> 
> I am getting an S3 that was already upgraded to 1Tb using WinMFS and and contemplating which would be easier:
> 1) Using the above image and loading it directly onto the new 2TB drive
> or
> 2) Following Lussie's (Kevin's) helpful post in the 'Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ Thread' and copy/expand the 1TB->2TB
> 
> Since I'll be the new owner, I have no intentions of keeping whatever is on the unit. I want to start fresh with at 2TB drive in the easiest way possible.
> 
> Any pointers would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


I no longer get reply notification emails, so didn't see your post until just now.

Use the WD diagnostic software to run the long test on that 2TB drive before putting it into service.

While you're doing that, make sure the 1TB is running version 11.0k (or later) of the TiVo software (look in system information).

If it's an earlier version than k, let it connect to TiVo until it updates.

That's necessary for it to be able to handle a 2TB drive.

Then take the 1TB drive and the 2TB drive, hook them up to a PC running XP or later with WinMFS loaded, boot into Windows, open WinMFS, select the 1TB drive, click on mfscopy, tell it the 2TB is the target.

If it offers you the chance to NOT use the "optimized" format/layout for partitions, DO NOT accept that offer.

You can increase the swap partition size if you want to--the way I see it, can't hurt, might help someday down the road, but others don't bother and seem to be getting along okay. I set it to 1000 or 1024

It'll take a while for mfscopy to finish, and it may well look like it's frozen, but it's not, just let it run 'til it finishes.

It'll say you have extra space and do you want to expand.

Say no.

Then select the 2TB.

Then click on mfsinfo, and make sure everything looks okay.

There will be a big Apple Free partition.

Then click on mfsadd to expand into that space.

For some reason you have to do it in two steps instead of the one step it offers to you.

The reason to copy the 1TB is that it already knows the TiVo Service Number of the TiVo and won't have to go through the error 51 fixing process the way you'd have to with using someone else's image.


----------



## jrmstr33

unitron said:


> I no longer get reply notification emails, so didn't see your post until just now.
> 
> Use the WD diagnostic software to run the long test on that 2TB drive before putting it into service.
> 
> While you're doing that, make sure the 1TB is running version 11.0k (or later) of the TiVo software (look in system information).
> 
> If it's an earlier version than k, let it connect to TiVo until it updates.
> 
> That's necessary for it to be able to handle a 2TB drive.
> 
> Then take the 1TB drive and the 2TB drive, hook them up to a PC running XP or later with WinMFS loaded, boot into Windows, open WinMFS, select the 1TB drive, click on mfscopy, tell it the 2TB is the target.
> 
> If it offers you the chance to NOT use the "optimized" format/layout for partitions, DO NOT accept that offer.
> 
> You can increase the swap partition size if you want to--the way I see it, can't hurt, might help someday down the road, but others don't bother and seem to be getting along okay. I set it to 1000 or 1024
> 
> It'll take a while for mfscopy to finish, and it may well look like it's frozen, but it's not, just let it run 'til it finishes.
> 
> It'll say you have extra space and do you want to expand.
> 
> Say no.
> 
> Then select the 2TB.
> 
> Then click on mfsinfo, and make sure everything looks okay.
> 
> There will be a big Apple Free partition.
> 
> Then click on mfsadd to expand into that space.
> 
> For some reason you have to do it in two steps instead of the one step it offers to you.
> 
> The reason to copy the 1TB is that it already knows the TiVo Service Number of the TiVo and won't have to go through the error 51 fixing process the way you'd have to with using someone else's image.


Thank you so much, unitron! This is extremely helpful. Will report back once I get the unit and the drive up and running. Quick q- Any need to follow any of Lussie's steps using iBored after the above?


----------



## cxreixen

I have tried 3 different HDD's now along with different OS's Windows 7 and Vista. It still hangs at the end where it says "restoring media partitions". It freezes/crashes. It doesn't give me the option to wait until program responds. It just force closes. Someone please help me. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lpwcomp

What are the drive models to which you are trying to restore the image?


----------



## cxreixen

I have tried a IDE Maxtor 80GB, Western Digital's 40GB and 80GB. They all fail once WinMFS gets to the end.


----------



## lpwcomp

cxreixen said:


> I have tried a IDE Maxtor 80GB, Western Digital's 40GB and 80GB. They all fail once WinMFS gets to the end.


According to this, that model came with an 80GB hard drive, so the 40GB is definitely too small and the 80GBs are probably slightly too small. Do you have a larger hd you can try, say a 120GB?


----------



## cxreixen

I haven't tried a larger drive yet. I will in a little bit. Would the SD - H400 start without a HDD inside of it? I know it wouldn't completely but I mean like would the display on the right with the time show up regardless? When I plug the system in the fan starts spinning as soon as it gets power but nothing else turns on, can't eject disk or anything. Is it a completely dead system or is the lack of HDD preventing everything from running?


----------



## ggieseke

Typically, the first Please Wait screen comes from the motherboard and everything else needs a working hard drive with the correct image.

If you get any image at all the motherboad is probably OK.


----------



## cxreixen

Yes, it shows up on screen as Please Wait!. Thank you!

I tried a Western Digital 320GB IDE and it fails in the end as well. I don't understand what I am doing wrong? Do I need to set up the HDD any paticular way before running WinMFS. Do I need to do something in CMD/Diskpart first?


----------



## lpwcomp

cxreixen said:


> Yes, it shows up on screen as Please Wait!. Thank you!
> 
> I tried a Western Digital 320GB IDE and it fails in the end as well. I don't understand what I am doing wrong? Do I need to set up the HDD any paticular way before running WinMFS. Do I need to do something in CMD/Diskpart first?


No, no preparation of the disk should bee required. My only guess is that there is something wrong with the image file. From where exactly did you get it? When I search this thread for H400, all I see is posts asking for one, saying they don't have one, and one saying PM them for access to one.

You might want to run the manufacturers diagnostics to make sure the h/w is working properly.


----------



## cxreixen

I got it from here. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9052253#post9052253

I am thinking the same thing, the image file must be no good. Is there anywhere I can find another copy/link for SD-H400? I looked everywhere, cant find another!


----------



## lpwcomp

cxreixen said:


> I got it from here. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9052253#post9052253
> 
> I am thinking the same thing, the image file must be no good. Is there anywhere I can find another copy/link for SD-H400? I looked everywhere, cant find another!


Maybe you should PM motorcycle_rider and see if he has any ideas. You might inform him that two other users have reported no joy with that image and I see no reports of success.


----------



## cxreixen

I can't send any PM's yet. lol Need 10 posts before I am able to.


----------



## cxreixen

Thank you so much for trying to help me!


----------



## lpwcomp

cxreixen said:


> Thank you so much for trying to help me!


You're quite welcome. I looked a little further and did find one person who was able to use the image successfully - Orthanos. Reading the post here, what you might try is fdisk and delete any existing partitions on the disk, then do the restore from the .tbk file.


----------



## unitron

jrmstr33 said:


> Thank you so much, unitron! This is extremely helpful. Will report back once I get the unit and the drive up and running. Quick q- Any need to follow any of Lussie's steps using iBored after the above?


iBored, as I recall, is a hex editor, and it sounds like you aren't knowledgeable enough to use one.

I say that because I'm not sure I am, and I get the impression that I know more than you in this particular area.

Since I've upgraded both an S3 and an S3 HD to 2TB drives and didn't use anything except the WD long test and WinMFS, I'm pretty sure you don't need to do any hex editing.

Just make sure you're already running 11.0k or higher so that the TiVo can handle a 2TB drive.

(apparently there's a version--11.0m--just now being rolled out slowly)


----------



## wsware

Looking for a TCD540 image. Harddrive died. And what is the current software I should use to build a new one?


----------



## ThAbtO

wsware said:


> Looking for a TCD540 image. Harddrive died. And what is the current software I should use to build a new one?


Go back a few pages and find the posts. Or "Search this thread" and enter "540." There is images for MFSLive (.bak) and WinMFS (.tbk).


----------



## jrmstr33

unitron said:


> iBored, as I recall, is a hex editor, and it sounds like you aren't knowledgeable enough to use one.
> 
> I say that because I'm not sure I am, and I get the impression that I know more than you in this particular area.
> 
> Since I've upgraded both an S3 and an S3 HD to 2TB drives and didn't use anything except the WD long test and WinMFS, I'm pretty sure you don't need to do any hex editing.
> 
> Just make sure you're already running 11.0k or higher so that the TiVo can handle a 2TB drive.
> 
> (apparently there's a version--11.0m--just now being rolled out slowly)


Just an update.. Success with 318 hours! After performing a C&DE and upgrading to 11.0k, the MFSCopy transfer surprisingly took under 5 minutes!! Granted, I have a N40L server that I plugged the two SATA drives directly to, but I was a little weary at first. As advised, I did the long diagnostic test and didn't have to mess with iBored. (I've played with hex editors in my engineering days, but those are long over ;-))

Thank you so much unitron for the step by step. I followed it to a T and just made sure it was MFSSupersize was on (which it was).


----------



## unitron

jrmstr33 said:


> Just an update.. Success with 318 hours! After performing a C&DE and upgrading to 11.0k, the MFSCopy transfer surprisingly took under 5 minutes!! Granted, I have a N40L server that I plugged the two SATA drives directly to, but I was a little weary at first. As advised, I did the long diagnostic test and didn't have to mess with iBored. (I've played with hex editors in my engineering days, but those are long over ;-))
> 
> Thank you so much unitron for the step by step. I followed it to a T and just made sure it was MFSSupersize was on (which it was).


Glad to hear it all went well.


----------



## faithie999

i have read this whole thread, so i assume the answer is "no", but...

does anyone have an HR10-250 image?

thanks in advance


----------



## jrmstr33

unitron said:


> Glad to hear it all went well.


Hi unitron, in your experience is it normal for shows to show an exclamation mark on a freshly upgraded 2TB drive with no shows? Have my season passes setup to keep until needed and then changed to keep until I delete.


----------



## stevel

I could also use an HR10 image. Thanks.


----------



## RickySharon

My tivo wont update to new software please help. . Does anyone have a directivo rca dvr80 image with 6.4a latest update for winmfs tbk file ? Please please help. Thanks


----------



## unitron

jrmstr33 said:


> Hi unitron, in your experience is it normal for shows to show an exclamation mark on a freshly upgraded 2TB drive with no shows? Have my season passes setup to keep until needed and then changed to keep until I delete.


I assume you're talking about taking a TiVo with a new 2TB drive and no shows on it and then recording some shows and immediately getting an exclamation point in the yellow circle?

Is this before or after setting up any season passes?

I've never really been able to discern any rhyme or reason to the TiVo "what to keep how long" decisions.

I've seen shows permanently deleted the next day and stuff in the Recently Deleted folder left untouched despite being months old.

My main gripe with TiVo is not being able to set KUID as the default whenever you hit record the way you can set a default recording quality.

Suggest you make all SPs KUID, and when setting up one-shot recordings in advance take the annoying extra steps to set Options to KUID, and when you find something you want and hit record right then before the 30 minute cache times out, go back and set it to KUID asap as well.

You can do that while it's recording.


----------



## faithie999

there apparently are no images for the HR10-250 floating around.

i rescued a unit from the "recycle" pile at the town dump.

it stalls on the Powering Up screen--it doesn't appear to reboot every minute or so as i have read that other "dead" units do.

i attached the HD to my PC and booted into Win7, but bios doesn't recognize the drive, so WINMfs (nor a low-level formatting tool, either) doesn't see the drive. the drive does spin up.

before i spring for InstantCake, is there anything i can do to check for additional possible causes of failure? all the capacitors look OK. having said that, since the HD is profoundly dead, i think the odds of a new drive and InstantCake working are pretty good. too bad there's no "try before you buy" but there is obviously no way of policing that.

if i do get it running, will it work with a SWM-3 dish, or do i need to resurrect my old oval 3-lnb dish?

thanks


----------



## jmbach

Did you run WinMFS as an administrator.
Also see if DvrBARS can back it up.


----------



## lpwcomp

jmbach said:


> Did you run WinMFS as an administrator.
> Also see if DvrBARS can back it up.


If the h/w doesn't see the drive, neither one of those options will help.


----------



## faithie999

lpwcomp said:


> If the h/w doesn't see the drive, neither one of those options will help.


Yes, that's what I was trying to say in my post.

What I'm trying to learn from those of you with lots of experience is if there are other common failure causes for an HR10 other than bad drive and bad caps.

If there are not other common failure reasons then I will be more tempted to spring for instantcake.

Am i right that:

The hr10 won't work with a SWM dish

And

There is no programming left on sat 110 and 119, and that the programming on 101 is SD?

Thanks


----------



## stevel

The HR10 will not work with a SWM dish. As far as I know, all the programming the HR10 can receive is on the 101 satellite.


Steve


----------



## RickySharon

Is there a list of what channels are on what satellite in sd?


----------



## faithie999

RickySharon said:


> Is there a list of what channels are on what satellite in sd?


i might be wrong, but i think all the SD "cable" channels and many SD locals are on sat 101.

lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa101.html

other SD locals and spanish-language SD's appear to be on 119.

lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa119.html

current as of 7/24/13, according to the note at the bottom of the listings


----------



## RickySharon

faithie999 said:


> i might be wrong, but i think all the SD "cable" channels and many SD locals are on sat 101.
> 
> lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa101.html
> 
> other SD locals and spanish-language SD's appear to be on 119.
> 
> lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa119.html
> 
> current as of 7/24/13, according to the note at the bottom of the listings


Is 110 used anymore?


----------



## faithie999

RickySharon said:


> Is 110 used anymore?


if you go to

lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa110.html

you'll see there are no channels listed


----------



## RickySharon

faithie999 said:


> if you go to
> 
> lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa110.html
> 
> you'll see there are no channels listed


So I should peak my dish with 101 and 119 and not worry about 110 right ?sorry everyone I got off topic.


----------



## RandallW

Have an old, original Premiere (TiVo Premiere HD DVR Model TCD746320) that just bit the bullet after 3 years. Out of warranty, and I've heard the fan going as well for the last few months, so that could be one more culprit to the HD finally giving a green screen of death and clicking.

So I'm looking for an image for the TiVo Premiere HD DVR Model TCD746320. I figure I'll make a drive down to Fry's and pick up a HD. Seems like a somewhat straight forward process from DvrBARS thread... atleast I'm hoping it is.


----------



## ggieseke

RandallW said:


> Have an old, original Premiere (TiVo Premiere HD DVR Model TCD746320) that just bit the bullet after 3 years. Out of warranty, and I've heard the fan going as well for the last few months, so that could be one more culprit to the HD finally giving a green screen of death and clicking.
> 
> So I'm looking for an image for the TiVo Premiere HD DVR Model TCD746320. I figure I'll make a drive down to Fry's and pick up a HD. Seems like a somewhat straight forward process from DvrBARS thread... atleast I'm hoping it is.


PM sent.


----------



## Hi8

I've got 3 - S3's

have an old image that I found from a time when I up'd to a 500gig, I can't seem to find one from my original 250g.

anyone have a link to one? hopefully dropbox?


----------



## unitron

Hi8 said:


> I've got 3 - S3's
> 
> have an old image that I found from a time when I up'd to a 500gig, I can't seem to find one from my original 250g.
> 
> anyone have a link to one? hopefully dropbox?


This is for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak

and this is for use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk

but I don't remember for certain if I'd gotten it online and updated to 11.0k before making those or not, so if you're going to a drive bigger than the original, suggest you restore, do not expand, setup and test in TiVo and let it call the mothership for the latest updates (maybe you're on the list for 11.0m), and get settled down, then do your own backup with your settings, and then take it out of the TiVo back to the PC and expand.


----------



## Hi8

unitron said:


> This is for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak
> 
> and this is for use with WinMFS
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk
> 
> but I don't remember for certain if I'd gotten it online and updated to 11.0k before making those or not, so if you're going to a drive bigger than the original, suggest you restore, do not expand, setup and test in TiVo and let it call the mothership for the latest updates (maybe you're on the list for 11.0m), and get settled down, then do your own backup with your settings, and then take it out of the TiVo back to the PC and expand.


 THANKS!

I'll do as you suggest .


----------



## Hi8

It's been a few years since I did this... And I have a new computer Win7x64. I tried running WINMFS and it wouldn't recognize my USB connected drive.

I had to resort to dragging an ole' WinXPx32bit machine out to get a successful restore.

All went well, it's going through the guided setup right now.

Did I miss something somewhere or are x64 bit and or Win7 not supported?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jmbach

You need to make sure you run WinMFS with administrator privileges. I run it on a 64bit Win7 and 64bit Win8 system without problems.


----------



## Hi8

jmbach said:


> You need to make sure you run WinMFS with administrator privileges. I run it on a 64bit Win7 and 64bit Win8 system without problems.


 Thanks I'll give it a try, I'll be doing another S3 shortly.


----------



## geekbrain

Would anyone happen to have an image for a TCD658000 (HD XL) TiVo?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

geekbrain said:


> Would anyone happen to have an image for a TCD658000 (HD XL) TiVo?
> 
> Thanks!


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk


----------



## ga4

Thank You you saved my life!!!!


----------



## unitron

ga4 said:


> Thank You you saved my life!!!!


You're welcome


----------



## GGray

I'm looking for a TCD230040 Image.


Thanks,


Gary


----------



## unitron

GGray said:


> I'm looking for a TCD230040 Image.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


I think if you can get a TCD130xxx image, that will work as well.

Unfortunately I don't know where to get either.


----------



## GGray

unitron said:


> I think if you can get a TCD130xxx image, that will work as well.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know where to get either.


Thanks for the reply and info about the TCD130xxx also working.

Still looking.

Gary


----------



## bryansee

Hi ggieseke,

I tried to PM you on this as well, but I don't have enough posts yet.

I obtained a TCD746320 with a bad drive. All my other backup images are for old S2's.

Any help out there?


----------



## ggieseke

bryansee said:


> Hi ggieseke,
> 
> I tried to PM you on this as well, but I don't have enough posts yet.
> 
> I obtained a TCD746320 with a bad drive. All my other backup images are for old S2's.
> 
> Any help out there?


PM sent.


----------



## kdc914

details in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9783407#post9783407

Basically, my drive died and I need to rebuild. I have WinMFS 9.3 and need a backup of a working unit. Preferrably one already "set" for 1TB and 11.0k software. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

kdc914 said:


> details in this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9783407#post9783407
> 
> Basically, my drive died and I need to rebuild. I have WinMFS 9.3 and need a backup of a working unit. Preferrably one already "set" for 1TB and 11.0k software. Thanks.


If you had searched this thread, you would find the image on around page 33.


----------



## tanstaafl1963

i need a image for a tcd24004a my hd failed.

I get the GSOD and it tries to do a self diagnosis. 3 hours later it reboots and does the same ... 

This is my LifeTime unit, and since it's died my other one will go up in monthly charge.

Please PM me if you have an image


----------



## unitron

tanstaafl1963 said:


> i need a image for a tcd24004a my hd failed.
> 
> I get the GSOD and it tries to do a self diagnosis. 3 hours later it reboots and does the same ...
> 
> This is my LifeTime unit, and since it's died my other one will go up in monthly charge.
> 
> Please PM me if you have an image


If you have a drive with an LBA number of at least 160086528, which equates to an 80GB Maxtor drive back when their drives had a few more bytes than the other brands for the same number of GB claimed, then these will work on a 240

Use the MFS Live cd v1.4 to restore with this one

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

and WinMFS to restore with this one

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk


----------



## unitron

kdc914 said:


> details in this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9783407#post9783407
> 
> Basically, my drive died and I need to rebuild. I have WinMFS 9.3 and need a backup of a working unit. Preferrably one already "set" for 1TB and 11.0k software. Thanks.


All 652 images are "set" for 160GB.

This one can be restored and expanded (up to a point) with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652_gset.bak

This one can be restored and expanded with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652_gset.tbk

I can't swear that the image is already updated to 11.0k, but you can restore to drive that's 1TB or smaller, don't expand, test it in the TiVo and let it update if necessary, and then take it back out and expand with WinMFS's mfsadd.


----------



## ThAbtO

Two months ago, I had upgraded my 540 to a 1 TB and last night it failed during a transfer and went into a reboot loop. I replaced it with the original and it got an update to 9.32c.


----------



## danschwarz

Hello,

My Tivo Series 2 is on it's 4th hard drive - one just went bad, so I bought a new WD AV-GP 320GB drive to install. I already have the SATA>PATA converter. 

Unfortunately my old copy of InstantCake is not seeing the new hard drive and won't let me select it for TiVO SW installation. Not sure why that is.

I'm thinking it may be simplest if I get a new image and install it using WinMFS?

Anyone have a reasonably recent image for the TCD140060? Must support LBA48.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## aboron

My TCD746320 drive went bad last week after a year or good use, I never did get around to trying to image and expand it, unfortunately. I ordered a used one from ebay fro $35 as spare parts to get a drive to copy from, and also a new 2TB from newegg.

Of course, the blank drive is here already (yea newegg), so if someone could help me find an image now I could have it ready in time for the weekend.


----------



## ggieseke

aboron said:


> My TCD746320 drive went bad last week after a year or good use, I never did get around to trying to image and expand it, unfortunately. I ordered a used one from ebay fro $35 as spare parts to get a drive to copy from, and also a new 2TB from newegg.
> 
> Of course, the blank drive is here already (yea newegg), so if someone could help me find an image now I could have it ready in time for the weekend.


PM sent.


----------



## unitron

danschwarz said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Tivo Series 2 is on it's 4th hard drive - one just went bad, so I bought a new WD AV-GP 320GB drive to install. I already have the SATA>PATA converter.
> 
> Unfortunately my old copy of InstantCake is not seeing the new hard drive and won't let me select it for TiVO SW installation. Not sure why that is.
> 
> I'm thinking it may be simplest if I get a new image and install it using WinMFS?
> 
> Anyone have a reasonably recent image for the TCD140060? Must support LBA48.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dan


I don't remember what size drive this came off of

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/140_gset.tbk

but you can try it.

If LBA48 is a problem with early S2s, the way it was for S1s, maybe you could restore, do not expand, install and let update, and then expand.


----------



## unitron

aboron said:


> My TCD746320 drive went bad last week after a year or good use, I never did get around to trying to image and expand it, unfortunately. I ordered a used one from ebay fro $35 as spare parts to get a drive to copy from, and also a new 2TB from newegg.
> 
> Of course, the blank drive is here already (yea newegg), so if someone could help me find an image now I could have it ready in time for the weekend.


You have time between now and the weekend to run the manufacturer's diagnostic software long test before putting that drive into service.


----------



## raptor696

I have finally got the dreaded S03 error on my TCD658000 after I changed my zip to my new location. I copyed to HD to a new HD and still get the S03 error while trying to load the data for the new zip. I reimaged another HD with the 658000.tbk provided with winmfs, but when it finally reboots back up in the info my Tivo service number is all 0's? and in now playing it says there is a fatal hardware error on the HD and to reboot? is there something im missing that is isn't pulling my tsn? it connects to TiVo, and pulls all the other service info and still says lifetime subscription.


----------



## chickey

Having an interesting issue with my TCD5400-40

Few weeks ago it went to the welcome screen and constant recycle. I figured it was the hard drive so I pulled the drive, loaded a new drive with the 540 image and it came up fine. Walked through the setup process, all was good.

A few days later, welcome screen again and constant rebooting. Pulled the new drive, tested fine. Put the 540 image back on the drive and booted fine. This time I didn't do the auto expand, walked through the setup and everything was fine.

Again, within 48-72 hours, it is going to the welcome screen again and rebooting. Wondering if it is getting some sort of update from the mothership that is breaking things? How do I prevent it from continuing to break?

Just dropped the 540 image on the same drive again and it is back up but i fear within the next few days the same thing will happen..

any ideas


----------



## raptor696

raptor696 said:


> I have finally got the dreaded S03 error on my TCD658000 after I changed my zip to my new location. I copyed to HD to a new HD and still get the S03 error while trying to load the data for the new zip. I reimaged another HD with the 658000.tbk provided with winmfs, but when it finally reboots back up in the info my Tivo service number is all 0's? and in now playing it says there is a fatal hardware error on the HD and to reboot? is there something im missing that is isn't pulling my tsn? it connects to TiVo, and pulls all the other service info and still says lifetime subscription.


nm... 4 hrs and a clear and delete solved it.... must have missed that somewhere.


----------



## jmbach

chickey said:


> Having an interesting issue with my TCD5400-40
> 
> Few weeks ago it went to the welcome screen and constant recycle. I figured it was the hard drive so I pulled the drive, loaded a new drive with the 540 image and it came up fine. Walked through the setup process, all was good.
> 
> A few days later, welcome screen again and constant rebooting. Pulled the new drive, tested fine. Put the 540 image back on the drive and booted fine. This time I didn't do the auto expand, walked through the setup and everything was fine.
> 
> Again, within 48-72 hours, it is going to the welcome screen again and rebooting. Wondering if it is getting some sort of update from the mothership that is breaking things? How do I prevent it from continuing to break?
> 
> Just dropped the 540 image on the same drive again and it is back up but i fear within the next few days the same thing will happen..
> 
> any ideas


Power supply? As it warms up after you turn it off to replace the drive perhaps some component is failing and it is not providing stable power.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThAbtO said:


> Two months ago, I had upgraded my 540 to a 1 TB and last night it failed during a transfer and went into a reboot loop. I replaced it with the original and it got an update to 9.32c.


Update: I RMA'd 2 1TB drives to WD, 1 was the 2 month old drive that was in the TCD540 and the other was a failed 1TB from the TCD652 S3 HD which lasted 2 years. Both was still under warranty with the latter expiring in a few weeks.

I just looked in the WD RMA History and they are going to send me a WD20EZRX and a WD1001FALS as replacements.


----------



## jmbach

Nice


----------



## aboron

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot for all your work here. Is there a bitcoin wallet for dvrbars donations, instead of paypal?


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> Update: I RMA'd 2 1TB drives to WD, 1 was the 2 month old drive that was in the TCD540 and the other was a failed 1TB from the TCD652 S3 HD which lasted 2 years. Both was still under warranty with the latter expiring in a few weeks.
> 
> I just looked in the WD RMA History and they are going to send me a WD20EZRX and a WD1001FALS as replacements.


The WD1001FALS is a slightly older Caviar Black (no advanced format to worry about, and I think it can be jumpered down to 1.5) and will work fine in an S2, coupled with a good JMicron or Marvell chipset based adapter, but they get pretty toasty, so you might want to rig up an extra fan in there.

Any chance you can talk them into a WD20EURS instead of the ZRX?

If not, let us know how it works, or doesn't, in that S3, as it's one of the newer models that we haven't had many reports on.


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> The WD1001FALS is a slightly older Caviar Black (no advanced format to worry about, and I think it can be jumpered down to 1.5) and will work fine in an S2, coupled with a good JMicron or Marvell chipset based adapter, but they get pretty toasty, so you might want to rig up an extra fan in there.
> 
> Any chance you can talk them into a WD20EURS instead of the ZRX?
> 
> If not, let us know how it works, or doesn't, in that S3, as it's one of the newer models that we haven't had many reports on.


I may just put these into storage and may just get a roamio. In the future I may plop the 2TB into it.


----------



## Toshirick

Need help in getting a S3 image for a 2 tb drive.

Thanks Rick


----------



## ThAbtO

Toshirick said:


> Need help in getting a S3 image for a 2 tb drive.
> 
> Thanks Rick


You need to specify which S3.


----------



## Toshirick

Sorry! S3 648 2 tb drive


----------



## ThAbtO

Toshirick said:


> Sorry! S3 648 2 tb drive


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9765488#post9765488

There is no 2 TB image, just the original 250GB size, but WinMFS can expand with 11.0k/m current Tivo software.


----------



## Toshirick

Thanks! Winmfs said I have extra room "do i want to expand" i said yes. How long does it take to expand?

Thanks again


----------



## ThAbtO

Toshirick said:


> Thanks! Winmfs said I have extra room "do i want to expand" i said yes. How long does it take to expand?
> 
> Thanks again


Doesn't take long to notice.


----------



## Toshirick

It is stuck trying to expand it?


----------



## ThAbtO

Toshirick said:


> It is stuck trying to expand it?


Explain. It should only take seconds to expand and supersize.


----------



## Toshirick

i'm trying again.


----------



## Toshirick

It worked!! Thank you very much for all your help.


Rick


----------



## jmbach

Toshirick said:


> It is stuck trying to expand it?


It's stuck. To expand mine (OLED S3) I said no then went to MFSAdd to expand. Just cancel what you are doing and run MFSAdd


----------



## Toshirick

It's working thank you for the help


----------



## unitron

That appears to be a quirk of WinMFS when restoring and expanding on big drives like 2TB.

You have to restore or copy, and then when it says you have extra space, do you want to expand, tell it no, and then click on mfsadd as a separate step to actually get it to expand.

But if you do it that way, it works just fine.


----------



## blips

Does anyone have an image for a TCD240080? I just got my dad one off ebay and it is stuck on Welcome...powering up. I would like not to return it or make a claim if I can get it running for him.


----------



## unitron

blips said:


> Does anyone have an image for a TCD240080? I just got my dad one off ebay and it is stuck on Welcome...powering up. I would like not to return it or make a claim if I can get it running for him.


What kind of hard drive would you be putting it on?

There's a chance the drive that is in there now has problems.

Since it's one of the S2 and S3 models where "capacitor plague" is a distinct possibility, it could also be a power supply problem causing your difficulties.

You need to hook the drive to a PC and run the diagnostic software from whoever made the drive (if it's a Maxtor, use the Seagate program) and run their long test.

You also need to examine the capacitors on the power supply and see if any have even the slightest hint of a top bulge (the ones underneath the heat sink overhang that are the hardest to get to are the usual suspects), and checking the outputs with a voltmeter, with and without the hard drive connected, is a good idea as well.

And always know where both ends of the power supply cord (that plugs into the wall socket and the back of the TiVo) are at all times.

If you wind up needing an image, my 240040 (or 04A, I forget which) image will work just fine on a drive as big as, or larger than, the Maxtor it came from, and you can expand to use any extra space.


----------



## blips

After several times plugging and unplugging the Tivo I finally opened it up. It was dusty so I blew out all the dust and plugged it in. It finally booted. When I received it the box had a gash in the side and the Tivo has a dent and scratch where the gash was in the box. It seems like it was dropped at some point in shipping so I thought the hard drive was cashed. Anyway it seems to be running now and I was able to make a daily call with the wireless adapter. I will pull the drive and copy it to a different 80GB I have. That way I can keep the original on the shelf. I will then set it up at my father's house. Thanks for your help.


----------



## unitron

blips said:


> After several times plugging and unplugging the Tivo I finally opened it up. It was dusty so I blew out all the dust and plugged it in. It finally booted. When I received it the box had a gash in the side and the Tivo has a dent and scratch where the gash was in the box. It seems like it was dropped at some point in shipping so I thought the hard drive was cashed. Anyway it seems to be running now and I was able to make a daily call with the wireless adapter. I will pull the drive and copy it to a different 80GB I have. That way I can keep the original on the shelf. I will then set it up at my father's house. Thanks for your help.


Check the LBA numbers on both drives--those models tended to use Maxtors that were a trifle larger than WDs, Seagates, and others of that era for the same claimed # of GBs.


----------



## sbourgeo

Anyone have a software version 9.3.2c image for a series 2 TCD540040? Unitron's 9.3.2b image works just fine for me until it downloads and installs 9.3.2c, where it fails and leaves me with no OS on either the old or new Linux partitions. This isn't a bad hard drive issue either, I get the same result with multiple PATA/SATA drives that pass the long manufacturer diags.


----------



## ruckus816

I have a TCD746320 that has a gives me the GSOD can anyone help me?


----------



## ggieseke

ruckus816 said:


> I have a TCD746320 that has a gives me the GSOD can anyone help me?


PM sent.


----------



## cuda74360

Does anyone have an image that will work on a TCD746320 that is 4K aligned?


----------



## jbluemke

Hello!

I am trying to find an image for my TiVo TCD240140 . Can someone please help?? thank you!!


----------



## jbluemke

Somebody PLEASE help..i am begging you...i am having a REALLY crappy day (personally)....and it would be nice if at least ONE THING good happened to me this weekend. Thank you


----------



## unitron

jbluemke said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to find an image for my TiVo TCD240140 . Can someone please help?? thank you!!


I can hook you up with a 240 image.

It didn't come from a 140 hour version of the 240, but it will work.

What size drive do you plan to put it on?

Are you replacing the original drive?

What happened to cause you to need an image?


----------



## nab2z

I have a Tivo Premiere, model TCD746320, with lifetime. I think the hard drive is shot. I get the Welcome!, Starting up... screen, then almost there, and then I get a bunch of lines on the screen. Full disclosure, I didn't have surge protector on it and I think there is a good chance it could have been impacted by an electrical surge. I was thinking about putting a new drive in it and checking if that fixed it. The issue is, with the current drive shot, I do not have a source drive to copy from. Any information on how to get an image would be appreciated.

Also, does anyone have any other suggestions on what else I could try? I guess there is a chance it could be more than the hard drive. If that is the case, it's going to be one expensive replacement as I do not know if Tivo will let me transfer the lifetime service to a new unit.


----------



## ggieseke

nab2z said:


> I have a Tivo Premiere, model TCD746320, with lifetime. I think the hard drive is shot. I get the Welcome!, Starting up... screen, then almost there, and then I get a bunch of lines on the screen. Full disclosure, I didn't have surge protector on it and I think there is a good chance it could have been impacted by an electrical surge. I was thinking about putting a new drive in it and checking if that fixed it. The issue is, with the current drive shot, I do not have a source drive to copy from. Any information on how to get an image would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, does anyone have any other suggestions on what else I could try? I guess there is a chance it could be more than the hard drive. If that is the case, it's going to be one expensive replacement as I do not know if Tivo will let me transfer the lifetime service to a new unit.


PM sent.


----------



## lpwcomp

nab2z said:


> I have a Tivo Premiere, model TCD746320, with lifetime. I think the hard drive is shot. I get the Welcome!, Starting up... screen, then almost there, and then I get a bunch of lines on the screen. Full disclosure, I didn't have surge protector on it and I think there is a good chance it could have been impacted by an electrical surge. I was thinking about putting a new drive in it and checking if that fixed it. The issue is, with the current drive shot, I do not have a source drive to copy from. Any information on how to get an image would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, does anyone have any other suggestions on what else I could try? I guess there is a chance it could be more than the hard drive. If that is the case, it's going to be one expensive replacement as I do not know if Tivo will let me transfer the lifetime service to a new unit.


How is it connected top the TV? Have you tired an alternate connection?


----------



## Steny

I have a 540040 that the hard drive failed. Can someone send me a 540040 image? Thanks.


----------



## sbourgeo

Steny said:


> I have a 540040 that the hard drive failed. Can someone send me a 540040 image? Thanks.


Is your 540040 currently in a reboot loop as described here? FWIW, I'm in the market for a 9.3.2c backup to restore to my 540040 too.


----------



## unitron

9.3.2c-01-2-540 images hot off the hard drive:

Use this one with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.bak

and use this one with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.tbk

and let me know how they work out, 'cause I don't have another spare drive to restore them to to test.


----------



## sbourgeo

unitron said:


> 9.3.2c-01-2-540 images hot off the hard drive:
> 
> Use this one with the MFS Live cd v1.4:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.bak
> 
> and use this one with WinMFS
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.tbk
> 
> and let me know how they work out, 'cause I don't have another spare drive to restore them to to test.


I can't get the MFSLive image to restore to the stock 40 GB Maxtor disk or a 250 GB WDC disk (both work fine with your 9.3.2b image before the reboot loop):



Code:


restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi /dos/540040c.bak /dev/hdc
Restore: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.

restore -s 128 -zpi /dos/540040c.bak /dev/hdc
Restore: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.


----------



## Steny

I downloaded and installed the one Unitron uploaded earlier in this thread (540_GSet.tbk) it works for a day then goes into the reboot loop and I tried it on a reformatted drive as well as a brand new one. Thanks Unitron I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## unitron

sbourgeo said:


> I can't get the MFSLive image to restore to the stock 40 GB Maxtor disk or a 250 GB WDC disk (both work fine with your 9.3.2b image before the reboot loop):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi /dos/540040c.bak /dev/hdc
> Restore: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.
> 
> restore -s 128 -zpi /dos/540040c.bak /dev/hdc
> Restore: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.


It's been a while since I did anything with MFS Live instead of WinMFS.

Let me try redoing that one.


----------



## sbourgeo

unitron said:


> 9.3.2c-01-2-540 images hot off the hard drive:
> 
> Use this one with the MFS Live cd v1.4:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.bak
> 
> and use this one with WinMFS
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.tbk
> 
> and let me know how they work out, 'cause I don't have another spare drive to restore them to to test.


Seeing some weirdness with the WinMFS image too. It restores fine the first time until the very end when WinMFS crashes with an error. Something gets messed up on the drive just restored to though since WinMFS crashes every time I select that drive until I wipe out the contents. This occurred on three different computers (Win xp/7) with three different hard drives.

For the heck of it, I did put the first restore that died at the end in my 540040 and after a loooong time it did eventually boot. I don't know if this resulted in a stable TiVo, but I was able to do a CDE, run guided setup, and phone in a few times with no issues (version 9.3.2c-01-2-540).


----------



## Steny

Same thing happened to me. It crashed on the cleanup part of winmfs. After it crashes the first time it crashes winmfs every time i tried selecting the same drive to re-run the program... I will see if it runs though and report back


Update: It doesn't get past the powering up screen for me.


----------



## sbourgeo

Steny said:


> Same thing happened to me. It crashed on the cleanup part of winmfs. After it crashes the first time it crashes winmfs every time i tried selecting the same drive to re-run the program... I will see if it runs though and report back
> 
> Update: It doesn't get past the powering up screen for me.


Glad it's not just me, but that's not good. Hopefully unitron has a healthy disk in his S2.

I have an old series 1 combo unit that has a disk with some bad sectors that I can't get a good backup of and it fails the manufacturer disk diags. Somehow it has continued to operate perfectly for years though...


----------



## Todd B.

I had the same problems with MFSLive and WinMFS 'c' images. MFSLive said Backup target not large enough, and WinMFS crashed at the end of the restore (at the beginning of the restore, it said you might not have enough space for the restore).

I appreciate your efforts, unitron. For the MFSLive backup, did you use the "-f 9999" option to truncate all the partitions?


----------



## unitron

Todd B. said:


> I had the same problems with MFSLive and WinMFS 'c' images. MFSLive said Backup target not large enough, and WinMFS crashed at the end of the restore (at the beginning of the restore, it said you might not have enough space for the restore).
> 
> I appreciate your efforts, unitron. For the MFSLive backup, did you use the "-f 9999" option to truncate all the partitions?


No, I didn't.

It's been awhile since I've used the MFS Live command line tools and I've forgotten some of what I think I once knew or had figured out.

I made the images from the 1TB drive that's been working in the 540 (and therefore the one that had been updated to "c").

I've gone back and put the original drive back in to get it updated.

After a lot of problems where I wondered if I'd killed my own 540, I've finally gotten it to update and boot up in the TiVo so I could do a C&DE before imaging it.

I used WinMFS's swap fix and bootpage fix on both the orginal drive and the current drive on the theory that "it couldn't hurt and might help", but I suspect that getting the cables wiggled back on "just right" may have had as much to do with finally getting it working again as anything else.

So, hope to have new versions of the new images available in a day or 2.


----------



## Steny

Excellent. Thanks Unitron.


----------



## Joe Fleck

Hi there everyone! 

Looking for a TCD652160 (Tivo HD) Image - mine went belly up last night 

Thanks!


----------



## unitron

Joe Fleck said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> Looking for a TCD652160 (Tivo HD) Image - mine went belly up last night
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8831301#post8831301

It's 11.0k, so it'll still need to contact the mothership to download 11.0m, but k is recent enough to let you use up to a 2TB drive if you do it with WinMFS.


----------



## Ice9

I think my TCD746320 has a bad drive. It doesn't show up at when connected to my PC, including as hardware in device manager. Does anybody have an image I can use to try out a new drive? I've got a couple spare 1TB drives lying around if it makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

Ice9 said:


> I think my TCD746320 has a bad drive. It doesn't show up at when connected to my PC, including as hardware in device manager. Does anybody have an image I can use to try out a new drive? I've got a couple spare 1TB drives lying around if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks!


You screwed the drive when you let Windows Device Manager try to read it.

You would need DVRBars to use an image since its the only thing that will be able to do Premiere and up.


----------



## Ice9

ThAbtO said:


> You screwed the drive when you let Windows Device Manager try to read it.
> 
> You would need DVRBars to use an image since its the only thing that will be able to do Premiere and up.


I've never seen a drive of any kind that has partition/format issues after an OS tries to read it. Doesn't really matter since it wouldn't boot the tivo anyway. It may not be the drive anyway. I get 4 lights flashing every time it powers on, just wanted to try a fresh drive.

Edit: I changed my mind. Both the upgraded drive and original drive show up in DvrBARS, so I don't think it's a drive problem. Must be the power supply or motherboard.


----------



## Steny

Still looking for a 540040 image. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

Steny said:


> Still looking for a 540040 image. Thanks in advance.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9429144#post9429144


----------



## sbourgeo

ThAbtO said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9429144#post9429144


FWIW, that'll just get you into a reboot loop when it tries to upgrade from 9.3.2b to 9.3.2c.


----------



## mdjacks

Anyone have a image for tcd24004a?


----------



## unitron

mdjacks said:


> Anyone have a image for tcd24004a?


I've got an 80 hour image for the 240 platform, but it came from one of those slightly larger than the other brands Maxtors, so you'll probably need at least a 100GB drive to put it on.


----------



## mdjacks

unitron said:


> I've got an 80 hour image for the 240 platform, but it came from one of those slightly larger than the other brands Maxtors, so you'll probably need at least a 100GB drive to put it on.


My drive died, so im upgrading to a 500GB. So that would be great if i could get a copy.

Thanks


----------



## unitron

mdjacks said:


> My drive died, so im upgrading to a 500GB. So that would be great if i could get a copy.
> 
> Thanks


Go here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8707432#post8707432

and if you don't have a free DropBox account, let's talk about how we can both get extra free space if I get credit for you signing up.


----------



## unitron

Okay, I think I killed my own 540 in the process, but here are 540 images that start in Guided Setup and have the recent "c" version of the software.

To use either of these, you must have a target drive with an LBA number of at least 80293248, which is just like a 40GB drive, only a little bit larger than the non-Maxtor 40GB drives of that era.

This one is for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540c.bak

and this one is for use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540c.tbk

and my free DropBox account is almost full, so anyone who doesn't yet have a free DropBox account, let me send you an invitation to get one, and when you go through me to get it, we both get extra free space.

You have to install the software on your Windows PC, but it takes up very little space, doesn't hog resources (it's pretty much dormant unless you're actually uploading something), you don't actually have to upload any files to it if you don't want to, and they don't spam you.


----------



## sbourgeo

The new 540 MFSLive backup of software version 9.3.2c-01-2-540 restored without any issues. My trusty old S2 is up and running again and can actually survive daily calls and reboots.  Thanks unitron, I really appreciate it! :up:


----------



## pnut

Hey all,
Another TCD746320 drive failure . I've been trying to use these instructions to recover, but the drive is in rough shape (clicking then stops) and cannot get it to show up (before even attempting to read). This thread turned me on to DvrBARS; can anyone provide a link to an image (ggieseke?)?

Also, is it possible to image a smaller drive? I only use Tivo as a tuner for a projector. Just curious more than anything (have a bigger replacement available at the moment).

TIA :up:


----------



## lpwcomp

pnut said:


> Also, is it possible to image a smaller drive? I only use Tivo as a tuner for a projector. Just curious more than anything (have a bigger replacement available at the moment).


No.


----------



## pnut

lpwcomp said:


> No.


That's what I figured; was worth asking.


----------



## ggieseke

pnut said:


> Hey all,
> Another TCD746320 drive failure . I've been trying to use these instructions to recover, but the drive is in rough shape (clicking then stops) and cannot get it to show up (before even attempting to read). This thread turned me on to DvrBARS; can anyone provide a link to an image (ggieseke?)?
> 
> Also, is it possible to image a smaller drive? I only use Tivo as a tuner for a projector. Just curious more than anything (have a bigger replacement available at the moment).
> 
> TIA :up:


PM sent.

The drive you restore it to has to be at least 320GB.


----------



## pnut

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.
> 
> The drive you restore it to has to be at least 320GB.


Much appreciated:up:


----------



## faiginwells98

Hi guys, 

I have a TCD 540040 that I successfully replaced the drive on back in March with a Maxtor Maxline II 320 GB drive. Last month I too ended up getting the constant reboot. 

I bought a new 1TB WD NAS drive and was going to try and use that, thinking my Maxtor went bad, but in researching how to redo another drive, I saw that others had the same problem that I did.

So I want to try and set up my Maxtor drive again with the new 540 image, but I can't find the instructions that I used last time, nor can I recall how I go about setting up the drive. 

A review of my computer found that I have a copy of winmfs_beta9_3f and also a copy of weaknees_lba_boot_cd.

Can somebody point me to the current step by step process for setting up the drive again.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## faiginwells98

O.k. I have been playing with this for hours and can't make any head way.

I have tried the win mfs on two computers and can't get it to see either my Maxtor or the new WD NAS drive. I also downloaded the MFS live and couldn't get that to work. I got to the prompt after boot up, but I could get it to restore the 540c.bak.
Finally, I tried the Weeknees ISO, which is just another Linux program, and I couldn't get that to work either.

I could really use some help on the current step by step process.

Thanks again.

Rob



faiginwells98 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a TCD 540040 that I successfully replaced the drive on back in March with a Maxtor Maxline II 320 GB drive. Last month I too ended up getting the constant reboot.
> 
> I bought a new 1TB WD NAS drive and was going to try and use that, thinking my Maxtor went bad, but in researching how to redo another drive, I saw that others had the same problem that I did.
> 
> So I want to try and set up my Maxtor drive again with the new 540 image, but I can't find the instructions that I used last time, nor can I recall how I go about setting up the drive.
> 
> A review of my computer found that I have a copy of winmfs_beta9_3f and also a copy of weaknees_lba_boot_cd.
> 
> Can somebody point me to the current step by step process for setting up the drive again.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## unitron

faiginwells98 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a TCD 540040 that I successfully replaced the drive on back in March with a Maxtor Maxline II 320 GB drive. Last month I too ended up getting the constant reboot.
> 
> I bought a new 1TB WD NAS drive and was going to try and use that, thinking my Maxtor went bad, but in researching how to redo another drive, I saw that others had the same problem that I did.
> 
> So I want to try and set up my Maxtor drive again with the new 540 image, but I can't find the instructions that I used last time, nor can I recall how I go about setting up the drive.
> 
> A review of my computer found that I have a copy of winmfs_beta9_3f and also a copy of weaknees_lba_boot_cd.
> 
> Can somebody point me to the current step by step process for setting up the drive again.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


The constant reboot may or may not be a failed attempt to switch over to the alternate boot partitions that have just been updated to "c".

It's also possible that the drive is going bad or that the 540's power supply is going bad (go read up on "capacitor plague) or both.

Here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9838454#post9838454

just a few posts north, are 540 images with the latest version (c) of the software.

If by "I have a copy of winmfs_beta9_3f " you mean you have winmfs.exe somewhere on the (or a) hard drive on a PC running Windows, then it'll be easier using the .tbk file.

If you mean you have a zip file with winmfs in the name, it should unzip to winmfs.exe.

Probably easiest to put it on the root of the C: drive and let it put an icon on the desktop.

In addition to proving them on my own 540, I've gotten confirmation that the .bak file intended for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4 is working for others.

No one has tried the WinMFS version (the .tbk file) yet besides me, but it worked for me and came from the same drive.

Even if you use WinMFS, it wouldn't be the worst idea in the world to burn yourself a bootable copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 to have handy, and also make yourself a bootable copy of the Ultimate Boot cd, in case you need hard drive diagnostic software from the people who made the drive.


----------



## faiginwells98

Unitron,

Thank you for your quick reply. I was just going back in to delete my previous two posts. I slowly worked my way back to up and running thanks to your 540c.tbk.

For those who might have gotten stuck in the "c" problem, and are struggling, a good reminder is that you MUST run winMFS as administrator or you absolutely will not see your drives. I'm embarrassed to say it took me quite a while to figure that out.

Once I got that figured out, it took no time to redo my drive with your .tbk.

I am currently in the "loading" part of the getting started menu. So far so good. I will keep an eye on it for a day or two and let you know how the .tbk is working.

I wanted to use MFS Live (which I downloaded) but I seemed to be having problems at the prompt. Is there a good step by step tutorial that you can recommend for using MFS Live.

Once again, thank you for all of your help!



unitron said:


> The constant reboot may or may not be a failed attempt to switch over to the alternate boot partitions that have just been updated to "c".
> 
> It's also possible that the drive is going bad or that the 540's power supply is going bad (go read up on "capacitor plague) or both.
> 
> Here
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9838454#post9838454
> 
> just a few posts north, are 540 images with the latest version (c) of the software.
> 
> If by "I have a copy of winmfs_beta9_3f " you mean you have winmfs.exe somewhere on the (or a) hard drive on a PC running Windows, then it'll be easier using the .tbk file.
> 
> If you mean you have a zip file with winmfs in the name, it should unzip to winmfs.exe.
> 
> Probably easiest to put it on the root of the C: drive and let it put an icon on the desktop.
> 
> In addition to proving them on my own 540, I've gotten confirmation that the .bak file intended for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4 is working for others.
> 
> No one has tried the WinMFS version (the .tbk file) yet besides me, but it worked for me and came from the same drive.
> 
> Even if you use WinMFS, it wouldn't be the worst idea in the world to burn yourself a bootable copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 to have handy, and also make yourself a bootable copy of the Ultimate Boot cd, in case you need hard drive diagnostic software from the people who made the drive.


----------



## Steny

Up and running thank you Unitron!:up:


----------



## pnut

Well, still having issues after replacing the drive with a 500GB Seagate. I downloaded the TCD746320 image twice (in case there was corruption), applied the quick and full restores, as well as attempted to use the jmfs boot disc to expand/supersize the drive. With all the combinations I've tried, I'm still getting the reboots (says starting up on the screen, all lights flash, then reboots). Any suggestions? Does it need to be connected to the internet / coax during the initial boot?

edit: I was able to get the old drive up and running without clicking, and performed the truncated and modified backups. Long story short, I was able to get the modified backup to apply to the new drive, and Tivo started as normal. The bad news is once I got the Tivo buttoned back up to normal, it started the reboot cycle again. I know this isn't a hardware thread, but anyone have any suggestions on troubleshooting the hardware?

edit2: Based on the troubleshooting from the other forum sections, I believe it is the hard drive as the source. Tivo attempts to start up and is displayed on the screen, all lights flash, then reboots. I'll try imaging the drive again.



pnut said:


> Hey all,
> Another TCD746320 drive failure . I've been trying to use these instructions to recover, but the drive is in rough shape (clicking then stops) and cannot get it to show up (before even attempting to read). This thread turned me on to DvrBARS; can anyone provide a link to an image (ggieseke?)?
> 
> Also, is it possible to image a smaller drive? I only use Tivo as a tuner for a projector. Just curious more than anything (have a bigger replacement available at the moment).
> 
> TIA :up:


----------



## faiginwells98

So I got my 540 up and running with the 540c.tbk, but I got the error 51 saying that I could not record etc. I went into the restart and cleared and deleted everything, and it appears to now be working. Apparently the TSN number didn't catch the first time. I will keep an eye on it over the next day or so, but so far so good.

Thanks again.



faiginwells98 said:


> Unitron,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. I was just going back in to delete my previous two posts. I slowly worked my way back to up and running thanks to your 540c.tbk.
> 
> For those who might have gotten stuck in the "c" problem, and are struggling, a good reminder is that you MUST run winMFS as administrator or you absolutely will not see your drives. I'm embarrassed to say it took me quite a while to figure that out.
> 
> Once I got that figured out, it took no time to redo my drive with your .tbk.
> 
> I am currently in the "loading" part of the getting started menu. So far so good. I will keep an eye on it for a day or two and let you know how the .tbk is working.
> 
> I wanted to use MFS Live (which I downloaded) but I seemed to be having problems at the prompt. Is there a good step by step tutorial that you can recommend for using MFS Live.
> 
> Once again, thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Todd B.

unitron said:


> Okay, I think I killed my own 540 in the process, but here are 540 images that start in Guided Setup and have the recent "c" version of the software.


Thanks so much, unitron, for your help and for these images. Both of them worked successfully in restoring on my Tivo, via both MFSLive and WinMFS.


----------



## unitron

Todd B. said:


> Thanks so much, unitron, for your help and for these images. Both of them worked successfully in restoring on my Tivo, via both MFSLive and WinMFS.


Thanks for confirming both work.

Is there anybody out there who hasn't buttoned up their 540 yet who could look on the power supply and tell me what amp amount the sticker on the big capacitor says for the 12 V output?


----------



## sbourgeo

unitron said:


> Is there anybody out there who hasn't buttoned up their 540 yet who could look on the power supply and tell me what amp amount the sticker on the big capacitor says for the 12 V output?


The sticker on mine says 1.16A @ 12V.


----------



## unitron

sbourgeo said:


> The sticker on mine says 1.16A @ 12V.


Thanks.

I've got a 540 and a 240 and swapped power supplies at some point a couple of years ago while troubleshooting and couldn't remember if I'd ever swapped them back.

So apparently it's the 240 supply that can deliver a lot more current (4.51A) on the 12V rail.

If it's working.


----------



## jeffputts

Help I need an image for my Series 1 Phillips HDR112 that has lifetime. got the GSOD and ive been searing forums for days, had an old PM from stan from 2004 when I upgraded the drive lol but the link doesnt work anymore. Can anyone help? Thanks so much!!


----------



## unitron

jeffputts said:


> Help I need an image for my Series 1 Phillips HDR112 that has lifetime. got the GSOD and ive been searing forums for days, had an old PM from stan from 2004 when I upgraded the drive lol but the link doesnt work anymore. Can anyone help? Thanks so much!!


You need to test the drive with the manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test.

This can probably be found (along with lots of other stuff) on the Ultimate Boot CD.

Go here:

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html

and go down to the bottom of the page to the list of mirror sites and right-click on one of the icons just left of one of the mirror site names and chose "Save link as" or whatever the IE or Chrome equivalent is to download the .iso file which you can burn to a cd as an image to get a bootable cd.

Once you've established that you've got a drive worth using (or gotten another drive), here is what I think is the smallest footprint image available for the S1, and it should be kernel patched for drives over 137GB in size.

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

For use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk

I'm sure it'll go on a drive as small as 30GB, and maybe a 20GB.

It'll only set up one MFS pair.

Unfortunately, I don't remember which version of the TiVo software this is, so you might need the internal modem to work and need a "real" phone line to hook it to.

If you need the MFS Live cd .iso, go here:

http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1121&sid=5ff59207abf231fdfb516367edb293c8

and click on the attachment link in the lower left hand corner.

If it doesn't work, PM or email me.

And if the last time you messed with any of this was the old MFS Tools, go here to get up to speed on the things that have and haven't changed in MFS Live:

http://www.mfslive.org/fullguide.htm

and read the release notes as well:

http://www.mfslive.org/readme.txt

and if you need the zip file that turns into winmfs.exe, email or PM me.

And if you don't already have a free DropBox account, if you sign up for one via an invite from me, we both get extra free space, which I'm running short on because of making so many images available.


----------



## unitron

jeffputts said:


> Help I need an image for my Series 1 Phillips HDR112 that has lifetime. got the GSOD and ive been searing forums for days, had an old PM from stan from 2004 when I upgraded the drive lol but the link doesnt work anymore. Can anyone help? Thanks so much!!


And one other thing.

Series 1s are very persnickety about which hard drives they will or won't work with in which configuration.

Stuff that works fine in an S2 might just sit there and refuse to boot on an S1.

If you need a new drive, it may be easier, or at least cheaper, to find a SATA drive instead of an IDE, and going with a SATA drive or 2 will let you hit the limit of 1TB per drive.

Series 1s have to use a Marvell chipset based SATA/IDE adapter, regardless of which brand or model SATA drive.

(if it's an IDE drive then it doesn't matter which chipset is on the adapter you won't be needing in the first place.  )

They can't use a Western Digital Caviar Blue drive, either IDE or SATA.

Don't know why, just know they can't (or won't)

And if you want to do a 2 drive setup, even IDE, and have 2 identical Seagates, that may not work, although one of the Seagates may work just fine and even work with some other brand as the other drive.

The SATA/IDE adapater thread is here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

and you should read all of it if you go with a SATA drive.

I think a Caviar Black or a Caviar Green will work, but if using a Caviar Green, familiarize yourself with the Intellipark soft boot problem and how to use wdidle3.exe (also available on the UBCD) to disable it.


----------



## jeffputts

thank you so much!! I am up and running, WinMFS is waaay easier then the old way

Thanks again


----------



## unitron

jeffputts said:


> thank you so much!! I am up and running, WinMFS is waaay easier then the old way
> 
> Thanks again


How did you have that S1 talk to the TiVo servers during setup?

Internal modem, external modem, network card, ???


----------



## anand123

Could I get a tcd652160 image please? I'm stuck in a reboot and need a clean image to start with. Thanks.


----------



## unitron

anand123 said:


> Could I get a tcd652160 image please? I'm stuck in a reboot and need a clean image to start with. Thanks.


These are 11.0k images and not 11.0m, but they're new enough to let you use a 2TB drive and should automatically update soon.

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652_gset.bak

For use with the WinMFS program:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652_gset.tbk


----------



## anand123

Wonderful. Thanks! I will try it out when my new drive comes in. Much appreciated.


----------



## pnut

I thought I would give a quick update on my scenario; after replacing my bad hard drive, I was still having issues. Tried a couple different images and only had success once. Long story short, I had a bad SATA cable. After taking a dremel to the adapter to separate the power to the drive, I was able to replace the SATA cable and was back to being fully functional.


----------



## unitron

pnut said:


> I thought I would give a quick update on my scenario; after replacing my bad hard drive, I was still having issues. Tried a couple different images and only had success once. Long story short, I had a bad SATA cable. After taking a dremel to the adapter to separate the power to the drive, I was able to replace the SATA cable and was back to being fully functional.


Congrats on hanging in there.


----------



## pnut

unitron said:


> Congrats on hanging in there.


Thanks, I really only use it as a tuner for my projector, so I didn't want to throw too much money at it. Appreciate the support here. :up:


----------



## cptn_zippy

Looking for the image for a TCD540080, but the dropbox links aren't working, getting a 404 error...


----------



## flatbroke

laddanator said:


> Broke down and bought a HR10-250 image from Instantcake. I figured as many post on the HR10-250, there would have been an image floating around here but all good in the hood as they say.


Just like a few others I am also looking for a HR10-250 image because of a hard drive failuer. Can you share this image with us?


----------



## unitron

cptn_zippy said:


> Looking for the image for a TCD540080, but the dropbox links aren't working, getting a 404 error...


These are the most recent links, maybe you ran into Time-Warner's outage in the northeast somehow.

There for (or at least from) the slightly bigger than everybody else's 40GB Maxtor 40GB, but that means they'll fit on anything from about 41GB up and you can just expand into the empty space.

The software is the same for all of the 540 models.

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.bak

For use with the WinMFS program

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.tbk

They seem to be working now.


----------



## cptn_zippy

Ok, I got them. They are working now 

Thanks -


----------



## robomeister

Hello all,

How about a blast from the past. I need an image for the Toshiba RS-TX60. I thought I had one, but the source disc must be damaged, because I cannot get a clean backup image from it. The TiVo boots with the image, but won't let me make a backup.

I know an image from a RS-TX20 will work, but I want a real TX60 image, so it will say "RS-TX60" in the system info page.

I mostly use WinMFS, but I can use a mstools backup, too.

I anyone is selling their old TX60 or would like to "get rid of" one, send me a PM. Maybe we can work out a deal.

Thankx,

robomeister

P.S. If anyone needs an image for any of other Series 2 TiVos, I have most of them. Let me know.


----------



## cr33p

flatbroke said:


> Just like a few others I am also looking for a HR10-250 image because of a hard drive failuer. Can you share this image with us?


Still needing this image? I have a few at home I can host, let me know


----------



## unitron

cr33p said:


> Still needing this image? I have a few at home I can host, let me know


Do you already have a free DropBox account?

If not, I can give them your email address so that I get credit when they send you an invite, and when you sign up for it we both get extra free space.

It's pretty much the perfect way to host TiVo images.


----------



## cr33p

I do have an account, sorry , but thanks! 46.4gb free


----------



## genepool

Does anyone have an HDVR2 6.4a image? Thanks in advance.

This request is complete, thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## johnma

my mothers series2 240 drive and power supply went out. I bought a used 240 to part the drive and powersupply. Upon booting the tivo gets up, but after completing booting, there is a screen that says there is a hardware problem. It says to re-start and same thing shows up. No way to determine error. I tried unitron's 140 image on a 80 gig WD, but winMFS crashes at the end, failing restore. I tried unitron's 24080 on a 100 gig maxtor drive, but when it boots I get the same hardware error screen. I tried numerous times, but no go. I know little about kickstart, but I tried and couldn't get it to work. I'm guessing the hardware problem is the image restored conflicts with motherboard numbers. I think my only solution is looking for an original 24004a image. I can't buy a drive and I can't afford TiVo TCD24004A - InstantCake Download. Any help would be appreciated. P.S. unitron ALL your efforts to keep the images available are appreciated. Also unitron I've tried to figure out how to fix my mom's tivo and appreciate all your helpful responses to others, so thanks unitron!


----------



## ThAbtO

johnma said:


> my mothers series2 240 drive and power supply went out. I bought a used 240 to part the drive and powersupply. Upon booting the tivo gets up, but after completing booting, there is a screen that says there is a hardware problem. It says to re-start and same thing shows up. No way to determine error. I tried unitron's 140 image on a 80 gig WD, but winMFS crashes at the end, failing restore. I tried unitron's 24080 on a 100 gig maxtor drive, but when it boots I get the same hardware error screen. I tried numerous times, but no go. I know little about kickstart, but I tried and couldn't get it to work. I'm guessing the hardware problem is the image restored conflicts with motherboard numbers. I think my only solution is looking for an original 24004a image. I can't buy a drive and I can't afford TiVo TCD24004A - InstantCake Download. Any help would be appreciated. P.S. unitron ALL your efforts to keep the images available are appreciated. Also unitron I've tried to figure out how to fix my mom's tivo and appreciate all your helpful responses to others, so thanks unitron!


The errors you have been getting is from the mismatched Tivo Service number of the different Tivo/images and the way to solve that is to do Clear & Delete Everything under the Settings menu.


----------



## johnma

I'm trying out what you said, still hoping for a 24004a image if it's out there, so I can put this 40 gig drive to use, or at least the WD 80 gig. The 100 maxtor isn't an AV drive, but I'm using it till I come up with an image. Thanks again, johnma


----------



## johnma

Any know why winMFS crashes right at the end of the restore process? Thank you Also, I tried on win7 win8 and XP, all crashed right before cleanup and partition extensioning at end of restore.


----------



## unitron

johnma said:


> Any know why winMFS crashes right at the end of the restore process? Thank you Also, I tried on win7 win8 and XP, all crashed right before cleanup and partition extensioning at end of restore.


Is that my image crashing WinMFS?


----------



## johnma

please forgive my inane questions, I'm trying to get to 12 posts to pm lillevig to get some image help. Is there anyway to defeat a parental pin block. I bought a used tivo and I can't access to change anything cause it was parental locked. Thanks johnma


----------



## johnma

unitron said:


> Is that my image crashing WinMFS?


Actually no, your image worked on a 100 gig maxtor. I needed a 40 gig image, and I read you posted that a 140 would work on a 240. I found a 140 here and tried it and winmfs crashed at the end. In my reading winmfs crashes on others and they ask but never get answers. I appreciate your help, but I want to put my mom's WD80 gig back, so I'm trying to find an old 24040 image. I really appreciate your earlier writings as they at least got my mom's tivo working if only temporarily.


----------



## unitron

johnma said:


> Actually no, your image worked on a 100 gig maxtor. I needed a 40 gig image, and I read you posted that a 140 would work on a 240. I found a 140 here and tried it and winmfs crashed at the end. In my reading winmfs crashes on others and they ask but never get answers. I appreciate your help, but I want to put my mom's WD80 gig back, so I'm trying to find an old 24040 image. I really appreciate your earlier writings as they at least got my mom's tivo working if only temporarily.


So your mom has a 240040 or 24004a?

Is it the original 40GB drive, in addition to the power supply, that was giving trouble, or had that drive been upgraded previously?

(I'm assuming mom has lifetime on that thing)

What about the used 240 you bought? Did it work okay when you got it except for the no active subscription thing, and what brand and size drive did it come with.


----------



## johnma

My mom has a 24004a, it had a replacement WD80 that is/was corrupted,yes with lifetime subscription. The 24004a replacement I bought for her I took out the power supply and it works in her tivo. The 40 gig drive in that replacement unit has a parental lock pin, so I can't crack it, so I'm trying to get a 40 image to re-image her WD80, and re-image the pin locked 40 gig maxtor. I think lillevig might have that image, but I need 12 posts to pm. But thanks for your info and time and help


----------



## unitron

johnma said:


> My mom has a 24004a, it had a replacement WD80 that is/was corrupted,yes with lifetime subscription. The 24004a replacement I bought for her I took out the power supply and it works in her tivo. The 40 gig drive in that replacement unit has a parental lock pin, so I can't crack it, so I'm trying to get a 40 image to re-image her WD80, and re-image the pin locked 40 gig maxtor. I think lillevig might have that image, but I need 12 posts to pm. But thanks for your info and time and help


If that new used 240 boots up okay, can you run a clear and delete everything on it?

Unless the parental lock prevents that, doing so should wipe out the parental lock.

It'll also wipe out any shows that are left on there, but moving that drive to your mom's TiVo would do the same thing, so you don't lose anything.


----------



## unitron

Have you taken a look at that 80GB with mfsinfo in WinMFS?

(It occurs to me that part of the problem might be a failed switchover from the "b" version of the software to the recently released "c" version.

A lot of 540 owners had a problem with that.


----------



## johnma

unitron said:


> If that new used 240 boots up okay, can you run a clear and delete everything on it?
> 
> Unless the parental lock prevents that, doing so should wipe out the parental lock.
> 
> It'll also wipe out any shows that are left on there, but moving that drive to your mom's TiVo would do the same thing, so you don't lose anything.


When I go to clear and delete it asks for pin, so I'm stuck. As far as examining the WD80 gig, It got over formatted, so I'm gonna need an image, just don't have a job and so $40 is out of the question. Thanks again


----------



## johnma

I was wondering about you mentioning to set swap to 512 when restoring certain .tbk in winmfs. Does that pertain to any special drives, is it large capacity or sata or what? Thanks johnma


----------



## unitron

johnma said:


> When I go to clear and delete it asks for pin, so I'm stuck. As far as examining the WD80 gig, It got over formatted, so I'm gonna need an image, just don't have a job and so $40 is out of the question. Thanks again


(I assume you've tried some obvious ones like 0,1,2,3 or 1,2,3,4 or 2,4,6,8)

It sayeth here

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/180

that you need to call TiVo Customer Support to reset the password, so assemble the TiVo Service Numbers from both your mom's TiVo (to which her account is tied) and from the other one, and whatever else of which you can think to show them that you're who and what you say you are.

However, have you hooked the drive from the new used TiVo to a PC and run WinMFS or the MFS Live cd v1.4 and tried to do a truncated backup of it, and then restored that to some other drive?

Any drive that gets an image restored on it that came from a different TiVo, and therefore a different TSN, is going to throw an error 51, which is where it complains about the TSNs not matching, and then it's going to want to do the equivalent of a C&DE, and when it finishes you'll be at the start of Guided Setup.

Which is why I try to make my images from drives I've done a C&DE on and rebooted enough to see it want to start GS, so that it deals with the TSN mismatch as part of GS.

Perhaps the error 51 you'd get from putting the other TiVo's image into your mom's TiVo (even if it doesn't actually show you a screen that says error 51) would allow it to do a C&DE before it gets to the point of asking for the password/PIN.

Frankly, though, I think you should burn yourself a bootable cd from the Ultimate Boot CD image (available free) and run the manufacturer's long tests on all three drives involved.

The Seagate software should test the Maxtor okay, since it's from after they bought Maxtor, as I recall.


----------



## unitron

johnma said:


> While I'm at it, I was wondering about you mentioning to set swap to 512 when restoring certain .tbk in winmfs. Does that pertain to any special drives, is it large capacity or sata or what? Thanks johnma


Way way back in the day, when dinosaurs and Series 1 TiVos roamed the land, the rule of thumb developed by the drive embiggening pioneers was 1MB of swap space for every 2GBs of hard drive space, so that if the TiVo developed problems and had to do the Green Screen of Death thing for a few hours and straighten itself out, it had a big enough "scratch pad" on which to work.

Of course that was back when a kernel patch had to be applied to allow the S1s to use drives that broke the 137GB barrier.

Series 2s don't have that problem. They can handle at least up to a 1TB drive.

So how big does a swap partition need to be these days?

I don't know if anyone knows for absolute certain, but a 1GB swap on a 2TB drive in a Series 3 works out to about 15 minutes of best quality analog cable recording, so I figure it's cheap insurance. Might not help but no reason it should hurt.

If you were maxing out an S2 with a 1TB drive, then the "rule" would call for half a GB.

There's some confusion in all of that because of drives being sized in base 10, or decimal MB, GB, and TB, and files being sometimes measured in base 2, or binary measurements, the way your PC's RAM sticks are.

If you don't specify a swap size when restoring, it should default to the size that it was on the stock drive when the TiVo left the factory.

For S2s I think that's 128MB.

I don't think you can shrink my 80 fat Maxtor GBs image enough to fit on an 80GB WD or Seagate by reducing the swap size, or even eliminating it altogether.


----------



## johnma

unitron, I'm gonna try restoring the image of the harddrive with pin to different drive and see what happens. Will report back. Thank you


----------



## johnma

restored drive to other drive, still has pin on it, didn't get hardware error page, will try again tomorrow. Thanks for all your help, and how you encourage, appreciate it, johnma


----------



## johnma

Thanks to unitron for ALL the info and advice I got my mom's series2 back in business! It seems winMFS doesn't like a drive with anything on it to restore to. I had tried to restore an image and winmfs kept bombing. I wasn't sure about the image, and after reading it seems that the program bombed for people over the years, yet noone had gotten an answer about it. Last night unitron made a comment about re-checking my drive with diagnostic. I had done this but tried again anyway. I decided to write zeros to the drive while I was at it, and boom! it took the image, so kudos to unitron for ALWAYS encouraging the financially poor DIYer to keep trying. Also, thanks toThAbto for recommending to do the clear and delete for my beginning hardware error screen, that at least got my mom's tivo working with an old spare drive, now I can put the WD80 back! So, I'll report again down the line when I've got this all behind me, Thanx again, johnma


----------



## unitron

Excellent news.


----------



## Wil

unitron said:


> This can probably be found (along with lots of other stuff) on the Ultimate Boot CD.
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
> 
> and go down to the bottom of the page to the list of mirror sites and right-click on one of the icons just left of one of the mirror site names and chose "Save link as" or whatever the IE or Chrome equivalent is to download the .iso file which you can burn to a cd as an image to get a bootable cd.


Are you sure this page is OK? No matter what I try on this page I get installers which seem very suspect; haven't yet been able to get a .iso file.


----------



## ThAbtO

Wil said:


> Are you sure this page is OK? No matter what I try on this page I get installers which seem very suspect; haven't yet been able to get a .iso file.


There are tiny icons you should click on, shown circled in picture.


Click a RED circle to download.


----------



## unitron

Wil said:


> Are you sure this page is OK? No matter what I try on this page I get installers which seem very suspect; haven't yet been able to get a .iso file.


I bow to ThAbtO's superior graphics ability and will probably steal that picture (or maybe just link to it) from now on when recommending the UBCD.

The thing about websites is someone has to pay for them somehow, and since the guy behind the UBCD is providing it free, he has ads on the site, many of which try to disguise themselves as the actual download link so that they can try to sell you system scans or something.

But ThAbtO steered you in exactly the right direction.

Unless you understand the mysteries of P2P and torrents better than I, choose one of the mirror sites.

If you know how to do the comparing checksums thing (I gotta learn that), do so with what you download to reduce your chance of producing coasters.

And remember to burn the image (the .iso file) AS AN IMAGE, so that it'll be bootable.


----------



## Wil

unitron said:


> The thing about websites is someone has to pay for them somehow, and since the guy behind the UBCD is providing it free, he has ads on the site, many of which try to disguise themselves as the actual download link so that they can try to sell you system scans or something.


Also true of some of the mirror sites pointed to. A real Alice in Wonderland environment.

Thanks to both of you for the help, finally got the CD and it's churning away at one of my suspect Tivo hard drives right now!

Three programs were added during my inept attempt to get the .iso. Myserialdial and BatBrowse are serious problems. I used the standard Windows uninstall. I then did a system scan with Avira and it found only one object to remove. Does anyone happen to know if that's adequate to totally get rid of these? Open it, a zip extractor, also got installed but apparently it's a legitimate program. I used the standard uninstall to remove it also.

I've never seen anything quite like this. The page dynamically changes, things move around, or maybe there are subtle variations in the URL as you get there. I'm certain that in some of my page views the mirror sites were not even there in the table and I had to totally back out and come back to see them. I'm never going back to try to reproduce this but overall I'd urge caution, even at the mirror sites if you find yourself there.


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> And remember to burn the image (the .iso file) AS AN IMAGE, so that it'll be bootable.


I have burned the ISO onto a CD using DVD Decrypter and it boots right up.

BTW, that pic was captured off the browser and circles drawn using Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> I have burned the ISO onto a CD using DVD Decrypter and it boots right up.
> 
> BTW, that pic was captured off the browser and circles drawn using Paint Shop Pro.


Yeah, but I ain't even ready for Paint Shop Amateur yet.


----------



## keysman

The drive in my TCD648250B is dead. It won't spin up. Does anyone have an image for this model. The OLED Series 3 or thermometer front.


----------



## unitron

keysman said:


> The drive in my TCD648250B is dead. It won't spin up. Does anyone have an image for this model. The OLED Series 3 or thermometer front.


As long as you've got it opened, check the power supply carefully for capacitor plague, and consider replacing the usual suspects anyway (while you're running the manufacturer's long test on the new drive before putting it into service), 'cause if they haven't gone bad yet it's almost certainly just a matter of time, just like for 2 other S3 models and the S2s.

Don't have images updated to 11.0m yet, but I'm pretty sure these are 11.0k, which is new enough to let you use WinMFS to go up to a 2TB internal drive.

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak

For use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk

You can download these straight from DropBox without having to have your own account with them (just right-click, then "Save as...", or "Save link as...", or however your browser words it), but if you'd like a free DropBox account, and you let me provide you with a referral so that they know I was involved, we both get extra free space.

Which means I can host more images for more models as I get my hands on them.


----------



## keysman

unitron said:


> As long as you've got it opened, check the power supply carefully for capacitor plague, and consider replacing the usual suspects anyway (while you're running the manufacturer's long test on the new drive before putting it into service), 'cause if they haven't gone bad yet it's almost certainly just a matter of time, just like for 2 other S3 models and the S2s.
> 
> Don't have images updated to 11.0m yet, but I'm pretty sure these are 11.0k, which is new enough to let you use WinMFS to go up to a 2TB internal drive.


Thank you Unitron! I've already replaced all the caps on my power supply. That was last November's project. I guess I should have backed up my drive at the same time.

Thanks for posting the images. I already have a Dropbox account so I don't think I can help you get any more free space.


----------



## unitron

keysman said:


> Thank you Unitron! I've already replaced all the caps on my power supply. That was last November's project. I guess I should have backed up my drive at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for posting the images. I already have a Dropbox account so I don't think I can help you get any more free space.


Well, then, you're just no fun at all.


----------



## keysman

unitron said:


> Well, then, you're just no fun at all.


Thanks again for posting the images. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## kennedy422

Hi! I'm brand new to the Tivo Forum so bear with me if I'm not doing everything as I should.

I have a problem: after a power outage my Series 2 decided to start rebooting. It wasn't all the time and it was still recording scheduled programs. I could watch some shows through their entirety but not all. Tivo said hard drive issue.
I attempted some kickstarts but nothing seemed to work. 
I really wanted to attempt to save my settings, season pass, etc. (silly, I know) so I attempted SpinRite and put the hard drive back in the unit only by then I couldn't get past the Just a few minutes more screen. At this point I accidentally chose the wrong kickstart program (56, I believe) and it did a software update/installation or some such thing and then I couldn't get past the Powering Up screen. UGH!

Bought a used Series 2 (same model) put that hard drive in my unit and it went right to setup. Instead of just doing this (like I should have) I copied the contents of the old hard drive to the "new" hard drive and now we are back at not getting past the Just a few more minutes screen on either unit. 

Any suggestions?

I did replace the power supply while I was at it since my unit was showing some signs of bulging capacitors.

I was thinking maybe modem related but I use a network adapter. At what point does the Tivo connect to that? The adapter lights don't come on at all a this point. I figure you must have to be fully connected to the service to be fully connected to the adapter.

Oh yeah, both hard drives are testing as fully functional units. I used the manufacturers test (Western Digital).


----------



## unitron

kennedy422 said:


> Hi! I'm brand new to the Tivo Forum so bear with me if I'm not doing everything as I should.
> 
> I have a problem: after a power outage my Series 2 decided to start rebooting. It wasn't all the time and it was still recording scheduled programs. I could watch some shows through their entirety but not all. Tivo said hard drive issue.
> I attempted some kickstarts but nothing seemed to work.
> I really wanted to attempt to save my settings, season pass, etc. (silly, I know) so I attempted SpinRite and put the hard drive back in the unit only by then I couldn't get past the Just a few minutes more screen. At this point I accidentally chose the wrong kickstart program (56, I believe) and it did a software update/installation or some such thing and then I couldn't get past the Powering Up screen. UGH!
> 
> Bought a used Series 2 (same model) put that hard drive in my unit and it went right to setup. Instead of just doing this (like I should have) I copied the contents of the old hard drive to the "new" hard drive and now we are back at not getting past the Just a few more minutes screen on either unit.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I did replace the power supply while I was at it since my unit was showing some signs of bulging capacitors.
> 
> I was thinking maybe modem related but I use a network adapter. At what point does the Tivo connect to that? The adapter lights don't come on at all a this point. I figure you must have to be fully connected to the service to be fully connected to the adapter.
> 
> Oh yeah, both hard drives are testing as fully functional units. I used the manufacturers test (Western Digital).


How, exactly, did you copy the original TiVo's hard drive to the new used TiVo's hard drive?

One the sticker on the back it says TCD followed by 6 numbers (unless one's a letter). What are those numbers?


----------



## kennedy422

unitron said:


> How, exactly, did you copy the original TiVo's hard drive to the new used TiVo's hard drive?
> 
> One the sticker on the back it says TCD followed by 6 numbers (unless one's a letter). What are those numbers?


TCD 649080

I had someone much more computer sauve than me do it. He says that he first tried it with msflive and when that didn't work he tried it again with dd rescue. Both attempts still left us at the "just a few minutes more" screen.

I should probably also mention it was drive to drive.


----------



## unitron

kennedy422 said:


> TCD 649080
> 
> I had someone much more computer sauve than me do it. He says that he first tried it with msflive and when that didn't work he tried it again with dd rescue. Both attempts still left us at the "just a few minutes more" screen.
> 
> I should probably also mention it was drive to drive.


So you swapped the power supply from your "parts" machine into the original one?

Here are images if you wind up needing them:

To be used with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/649cGS.bak

To be used with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/649cGS.tbk

Something you can try is wrapping the original drive in paper toweling and putting it in the freezer overnight.

Also put some ice cubes in a Zip-Loc about the size of the drive or a little larger and then put that inside another Zip-Loc.

When you're ready, hook the drive up to the PC after unwrapping the paper towels and then put the ice pack on top--all this should be outside of the PC case.

And have the new drive hooked up as well.

Boot with the MFS Live cd and run

dd_rescue -v -r /dev/hda /dev/hdb

where dev/hda is the original drive which will be the source and /dev/hdb is the new drive which will be the target.

Of course, depending on how you have things hooked up, your source might not be hda and your target might not be hdb, so first

fdisk-l

should show you all the hard drives hooked up to the PC, although if you have a setup where the Windows drive is the master on the first IDE controller and the cd-rom drive is the slave, and the two TiVo drives are the master and slave on the second IDE controller then fdisk may choke on the cd before it gets to hdc and hdd.

So

pdisk -l

should show you which drives have the TiVo Apple Partition Map

(fdisk will report them as not being partitioned, and pdisk should report DOS/Windows type drives as not having something or the other--one of those commands can't see what the other one does and vice-versa)

So unless there are more 80GB drives hooked up to the PC than the two TiVo drives, you should be able to figure out which /dev/hd"x"'s are the two TiVo drives.

Now let's figure out which is which.

hdparm -i /dev/hdc

(assuming one of the TiVo drives is hdc) should show you some stuff about the drive, but if it doesn't show the serial number, or something that the other TiVo drive has that's different, try

hdparm -I /dev/hdc

which will get you all sorts of info.

Holding down either the CTRL key or the Shift Key and using Page Up should let you go back up the screen to see what scrolled past too quickly to read.

Now, back to

dd_rescue -v -r /dev/hda /dev/hdb

the

-v

means "verbose", as in provide a running report of what's going on.

The

-r

means start at the end of the drive instead of the front and work your way back toward the front. It'll copy from back to front on the target as well so everything will be where it's supposed to be.

This reverse copying only works because the two drives are the same size (but look on the labels and make sure the LBA numbers are identical to be sure--there were some Maxtor drives in the earlier single tuner S2s that were slightly larger, LBA-wise, than other brands, which meant a truncated image taken from one couldn't be restored to a Seagate or WD, even though both called themselves 40GB, or both called themselves 80GB, or whatever).

Doing it in reverse can let you get most of the copying done before you hit the problem areas where it has to slow down and take smaller bites and re-try a bunch of times.

If the screen goes blank, hit the space bar to bring it back.

There's a screen saver built into that MFS Live cd somewhere and apparently no way to turn it off, so the screen goes blank after a while of no keyboard input.

The space bar won't have any effect on

dd_rescue

after you've hit the Enter key and started it running, so it's a safe way to restore the video output to the video monitor.


----------



## kennedy422

unitron said:


> So you swapped the power supply from your "parts" machine into the original one?


Yes, I did swap those two power supplies. The original seemed okay to me but one of the capacitors did seem to be slightly bulging!

Unfortunately, I won't have time to really work on this until Friday but I can't wait to try. I'll let you know what happens.

Thank you for all your guidance


----------



## Dan203

So my Sister has an old S2 unit (TCD140060) with lifetime that appears to be dying. She says it locks up constantly. They don't really use it much, only to watch TV in bed, but it's also the anchor for her MSD subscription on her other TiVos so I'd like to try and fix it for her. I have like 4-5 TiVos in my closet that are sitting unused that I could cannibalize a drive from but none of them are the same model so I need an image. Does anyone have a link to where I can get an image for a TCD140060? Also it's been a long time since I've done this. Are there tools now that can do this right from Windows? Or do you still have to boot into Linux to do it?


----------



## lpwcomp

Dan203 said:


> So my Sister has an old S2 unit (TCD140060) with lifetime that appears to be dying. She says it locks up constantly. They don't really use it much, only to watch TV in bed, but it's also the anchor for her MSD subscription on her other TiVos so I'd like to try and fix it for her. I have like 4-5 TiVos in my closet that are sitting unused that I could cannibalize a drive from but none of them are the same model so I need an image. Does anyone have a link to where I can get an image for a TCD140060? Also it's been a long time since I've done this. Are there tools now that can do this right from Windows? Or do you still have to boot into Linux to do it?


Since it still workls, you should be able to use the existing drive to image a new drive. WinMFS should work fine. Be aware that a TiVo 2 uses PATA drives.


----------



## Dan203

lpwcomp said:


> Since it still workls, you should be able to use the existing drive to image a new drive. WinMFS should work fine. Be aware that a TiVo 2 uses PATA drives.


I have a USB enclosure that's PATA. Will that work?


----------



## lpwcomp

Yes, but I was actually referring to the replacement drive. It either has to be PATA or you'll need an adapter. Are the old TiVos all Series 2's? The replacement drive also has to be at least as big as the existing drive.


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> So my Sister has an old S2 unit (TCD140060) with lifetime that appears to be dying. She says it locks up constantly. They don't really use it much, only to watch TV in bed, but it's also the anchor for her MSD subscription on her other TiVos so I'd like to try and fix it for her. I have like 4-5 TiVos in my closet that are sitting unused that I could cannibalize a drive from but none of them are the same model so I need an image. Does anyone have a link to where I can get an image for a TCD140060? Also it's been a long time since I've done this. Are there tools now that can do this right from Windows? Or do you still have to boot into Linux to do it?


This

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/140_gset.tbk

is intended to be used with WinMFS

It came from a 140060, but the original 60GB drive wasn't in there when I got it, so I don't know if it originally had a "fat" 60GB Maxtor with a slightly higher LBA count than contemporary WD and Seagate 60GB drives or not.

I made the backup about a year ago, so it'll be "b" instead of "c".

I don't think I actually tested that image by writing it back to another drive, so if it doesn't work, let me know and I'll try again.

And if you've never read the SATA/IDE adapter thread--

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

Short version, S1s need a Marvell chipset based adapter, S2s need a Marvell or a JMicron, and the JMicrons are cheaper.

Avoid all other chipsets, and don't try to use a Caviar Blue of any kind in an S1--S1's are just terribly finicky.

AllAboutJeeps says he/she got a JMicron to work in a 140.

Drive-wise, if you're going to use a SATA, probably the older the better, jumper a 3 down to a 1.5, etc

If you've got an old 80GB IDE, that should be good enough to try my 60GB image on.

Rumor has it that you can boot a 140 with 240 software, and maybe a 130 with 230 software, but the 30s and 40s are not compatible with each other.


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> So my Sister has an old S2 unit (TCD140060) with lifetime that appears to be dying. She says it locks up constantly. They don't really use it much, only to watch TV in bed, but it's also the anchor for her MSD subscription on her other TiVos so I'd like to try and fix it for her. I have like 4-5 TiVos in my closet that are sitting unused that I could cannibalize a drive from but none of them are the same model so I need an image. Does anyone have a link to where I can get an image for a TCD140060? Also it's been a long time since I've done this. Are there tools now that can do this right from Windows? Or do you still have to boot into Linux to do it?


PM me if you need WinMFS and can't find it, the problem with her 140 might be the drive dying (648 250 SATAs are turning up their toes these days so an old IDE going bad should be no surprise), or power supply problems (although I haven't heard of anything below/older than the 240s having "capacitor plague" yet), or both.

Go ahead and use mfsinfo in WinMFS on the drive that's in the 140 now (and tell us the brand, model number, and LBA count), and post it here for my benefit and so we'll know for certain the minimum swap size allowable.


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> PM me if you need WinMFS and can't find it,


WinMFS


----------



## sbourgeo

lpwcomp said:


> Since it still workls, you should be able to use the existing drive to image a new drive. WinMFS should work fine. Be aware that a TiVo 2 uses PATA drives.


FWIW, I have a working S1 DirecTivo with some bad sectors on the disk that I cannot get a clean backup of with WinMFS or MFSLive.


----------



## Dan203

Thanks guys. Yes I have a few 540 series S2 units and a couple of S2DT units, I think they are all PATA. If not I think I have an USB drive around here somewhere that has a PATA drive in it that I could cannibalize.

She's trying to transfer the shows she has on it over to her HD right now, and write down the SPs, so I'll grab it tomorrow and have a go at it. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> Thanks guys. Yes I have a few 540 series S2 units and a couple of S2DT units, I think they are all PATA. If not I think I have an USB drive around here somewhere that has a PATA drive in it that I could cannibalize.
> 
> She's trying to transfer the shows she has on it over to her HD right now, and write down the SPs, so I'll grab it tomorrow and have a go at it. I'll let you know how it turns out.


The S2 DTs all had 80GB drives (except for the ones with 160GB drives) so even if my 140060 image traces its lineage back to a Maxtor they're still big enough.

You could just copy the old drive, via PC, to another one and see if that works.


----------



## markshere99

I posted a few months ago and someone (thank you, you know who you are) gave me a link...

But - I thought I had saved the image but I lost it on my PC, hard drive died, can someone PM me to an image ?


----------



## RBrown504

I have a *TCD746320* that the hard drive just died in. It is incapable of even creating an image of the disk.

My question is would someone happen to have an disk image? I've looked everywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## unitron

markshere99 said:


> I posted a few months ago and someone (thank you, you know who you are) gave me a link...
> 
> But - I thought I had saved the image but I lost it on my PC, hard drive died, can someone PM me to an image ?


If you're anywhere near Raleigh you can just buy another one with an N adapter for $50

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/ele/4169138621.html

Use

dd

or one of the other "Xerox'ers" to copy the disk over yours, and then sell it or keep it as a parts machine.


----------



## robomeister

unitron and Dan203,

Regarding the power supply on the TCD140 TiVo, which is the same as in the TCD130 TiVo. I can confirm that these are subject to the capacitor plague. I've had to repair several power supplies and, of course, the capacitors that need replacing are under the heat sink.

I have WinMFS images for the TCD140 if you need it. Let me know.

robomeister


----------



## unitron

robomeister said:


> unitron and Dan203,
> 
> Regarding the power supply on the TCD140 TiVo, which is the same as in the TCD130 TiVo. I can confirm that these are subject to the capacitor plague. I've had to repair several power supplies and, of course, the capacitors that need replacing are under the heat sink.
> 
> I have WinMFS images for the TCD140 if you need it. Let me know.
> 
> robomeister


I wonder if the 230 and 240 power supplies are interchangeable.

classicsat probably knows for sure.

Anyway, as I understand it, the 130 and 140 are not software compatible, and neither are the 230 and the 240, but supposedly the 130 and the 230 are, and so are the 140 and 240.

Again, classicsat probably knows for sure.


----------



## RBrown504

I know this probably isn't the best place to post this. But I couldn't send a PM reply. I just wanted to say thanks ggieseke for the image. Tivo booted up fine. Just doing a C&DE to try and get service number back. 

Again thanks


----------



## etz

Please, can anyone help me source an image for a Premiere 746320 ? 

I tried to see if I could copy the original drive but it won't even spin up.


Thanks


----------



## unitron

etz said:


> Please, can anyone help me source an image for a Premiere 746320 ?
> 
> I tried to see if I could copy the original drive but it won't even spin up.
> 
> Thanks


You might try a PM to ggieseke, but since he apparently just sent that image to RBrown504 (see post just before yours), perhaps you could PM them and get them to spread out the workload and pass on the TiVo love.

And you might need to read through this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

if you haven't familiarized yourself with DvrBARS yet.


----------



## ggieseke

etz said:


> Please, can anyone help me source an image for a Premiere 746320 ?
> 
> I tried to see if I could copy the original drive but it won't even spin up.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## etz

thanks for the tip Unitron. I've read through so many posts and threads (including the DvrBARS thread) that I wasn't really sure what RBrown's reply was referring to anymore.

PM sent.......


----------



## ggieseke

unitron said:


> You might try a PM to ggieseke, but since he apparently just sent that image to RBrown504 (see post just before yours), perhaps you could PM them and get them to spread out the workload and pass on the TiVo love.


Are you volunteering? 

I'm not trying to hog all the fun, but I did promise TiVo to keep it on a PM or email basis instead of just posting the URLs publically. It's been pretty quiet since the Roamios came out.


----------



## unitron

ggieseke said:


> Are you volunteering?
> 
> I'm not trying to hog all the fun, but I did promise TiVo to keep it on a PM or email basis instead of just posting the URLs publically. It's been pretty quiet since the Roamios came out.


I was trying to lighten the load on you a bit by suggesting that those who had been helped become helpers themselves.

My DropBox account is full of S1-S3 images, and has no room for S4 or 5 stuff, besides which I don't have any hardware newer than the various S3 models, or any experience with them.

Anyone with the money for a PC and a TiVo can obtain an image, so an attempt on TiVo's part at "security through obscurity" is pretty pointless, especially since the only use for their software is to enable use of hardware that requires a subscription for which they have been paid or are being paid on an ongoing basis.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> I was trying to lighten the load on you a bit by suggesting that those who had been helped become helpers themselves.
> 
> My DropBox account is full of S1-S3 images, and has no room for S4 or 5 stuff, besides which I don't have any hardware newer than the various S3 models, or any experience with them.
> 
> Anyone with the money for a PC and a TiVo can obtain an image, so an attempt on TiVo's part at "security through obscurity" is pretty pointless, especially since the only use for their software is to enable use of hardware that requires a subscription for which they have been paid or are being paid on an ongoing basis.


Maybe I'm just a paranoid SOB, but I've suspected for a long time now that w**K**** is the one pushing TiVo to prevent public posting of images. As you point out, the images are useless except on a TiVo with active service.


----------



## ggieseke

To be fair, I was so concerned with getting some form of approval before releasing DvrBARS that I offered everything I could think of to make it seem innocuous.

It wasn't something TiVo asked for but I'm stuck with it now - I gave my word...

It's probably a moot point anyway. Donations haven't even paid for the first year of the Dropbox account and next April it's going bye-bye.


----------



## robomeister

Regarding the power supplies and image swapping:

The power supplies in TCD130 and TCD140 are interchangeable.

The power supplies in TCD230 and TCD240 are interchangeable. You can also use these in TCD540, but I wouldn't use a power supply from a TCD540 in a TCD230/240. The TCD540 power supply is weak, especially if you are trying to power 2 hard drives. The same is true for the power supply in a Humax T800 or a T2500. The supply is weak, but you can use a supply from a TCD230/240 in the Humax.

I can also confirm that:
The images for a TCD140 and a TCD240 are interchangeable. 
The images for a TCD130 and a TCD230 are interchangeable. 
The images for a TCD130 and a TCD140 are NOT interchangeable. 
The images for a TCD230 and a TCD240 are NOT interchangeable. 
I've tried all of these scenarios.

Hope that helps someone out there.

robomeister


----------



## unitron

ggieseke said:


> To be fair, I was so concerned with getting some form of approval before releasing DvrBARS that I offered everything I could think of to make it seem innocuous.
> 
> It wasn't something TiVo asked for but I'm stuck with it now - I gave my word...
> 
> It's probably a moot point anyway. Donations haven't even paid for the first year of the Dropbox account and next April it's going bye-bye.


Did you have to go with a paid DB account to accomodate really big files, or just a large number of files?

What kind of money are we talking to keep it going for a year?


----------



## sbourgeo

ggieseke said:


> It's probably a moot point anyway. Donations haven't even paid for the first year of the Dropbox account and next April it's going bye-bye.


What does a paid dropbox account cost? I haven't had the need for DvrBARS with the TCD746320 I got for my parents, but it's nice to know the software and images are out there if I need them.


----------



## ggieseke

The DB account is 100GB for $100/year. I'm using a bit over 6GB right now.


----------



## sbourgeo

ggieseke said:


> The DB account is 100GB for $100/year. I'm using a bit over 6GB right now.


Thanks. I just figured out I needed to actually download and run DvrBARS to donate.  Donation sent and please keep up the great work (it _is_ appreciated)! :up:


----------



## ggieseke

sbourgeo said:


> Thanks. I just figured out I needed to actually download and run DvrBARS to donate.  Donation sent and please keep up the great work (it _is_ appreciated)! :up:


You just broke the break-even point on donations, so that Dropbox account will continue for at least another year. Many thanks!


----------



## unitron

ggieseke said:


> The DB account is 100GB for $100/year. I'm using a bit over 6GB right now.


Seems like overkill, since I've got 6.75GB with just a free account.

Of course that includes the extra free space I've gotten from the few people who've also gotten free space by signing up in the way that gets me credit for bringing them to DropBox.

But that's why I don't have a paid account, because the only choices they offer are small and free or way more space than I need for way more than I want to spend, with nothing in between.

Maybe the accounting expense means they can't make any money by offering anything in the $5 to $50 dollar per year range, otherwise it seems they're missing an opportunity.

Is the only way to donate to actually run DvrBARS?

(which I haven't yet needed due to not messing with anything newer than S3s so far)


----------



## waynomo

Don't you automatically get 15 GPS free with copy.com? Or is there a difference how these services work? 

I also really like how BitTorrentSync works. That's a local solution that was really easy to setup.


----------



## unitron

waynomo said:


> Don't you automatically get 15 GPS free with copy.com? Or is there a difference how these services work?
> 
> I also really like how BitTorrentSync works. That's a local solution that was really easy to setup.


I've only used SendSpace and DropBox.

I don't remember what the space limitation was on a free SendSpace account, but files would "age off" if no one downloaded them after a certain length of time, so I'd have to upload the same TiVo image file again if someone needed it.

DropBox doesn't do that.

I'm getting my money's worth and then some out of my free DropBox account.


----------



## ggieseke

Yeah, it's overkill but I've looked at several sites and settled on Dropbox because I can give someone a link and they don't get buried in BS. Try finding a clean copy of the Ultimate Boot CD without getting sidetracked 80 times and you'll know what I mean. I didn't want to make it an excercise in web savvy just to get a Premiere image but I wish they had a smaller plan.

One of the folks that sent me some early Roamio images used drop.com and it looked just like Dropbox but they had 10GB for free (if memory serves). It could be a Romanian hacker site for all I know, but it looked promising.

I haven't really investigated other options since April 2014 was my deadline. Sbourgeo's donation pushed it past the break-even point today so it's not an issue for another year. Many, many thanks to Stephen and to all who donated previously.

P.S. Don't tell jmbach, who has been trying to get me to edit my first DvrBARS post since the day I made it. Somehow adding a Donate button to a post on this forum has eluded me.


----------



## waynomo

I have not been a regular in this thread. It looks like people are helping each other out with storing various images and sharing the links.

I am certainly able to assist with that in some way if needed.


----------



## sbourgeo

Glad to help. Just try to remember that when I come crying for a TCD746320 image.


----------



## HerronScott

ggieseke said:


> It's probably a moot point anyway. Donations haven't even paid for the first year of the Dropbox account and next April it's going bye-bye.


Wow, that's amazing since it would seem to indicate very few people that are using it are donating (or the donations are very small). I donated $20 and I didn't even need to use it.

I thought it was a great piece of work and went ahead and captured truncated backups of the original hard disks for our 3 TiVo's even though I have those with WinMFS and I have the original disks (you can't have too many backups right?).

Please support the folks that spend their time providing software and solutions for our TiVo's folks!

Scott


----------



## jmbach

Here! Here! And ggieseke, I told you so. ;-D


----------



## sbourgeo

jmbach said:


> Here! Here! And ggieseke, I told you so. ;-D


That is a good idea. ggieseke, I also think it would be a good idea to pass the hat around in the DvrBARS thread when you're getting close to your paid dropbox account expiration date.


----------



## morrowx2

New to this post. Looking for an image for a TCD649180. My original drive failed and the backup I was able to pull off of it has problems. Thanks for any help.


----------



## unitron

morrowx2 said:


> New to this post. Looking for an image for a TCD649180. My original drive failed and the backup I was able to pull off of it has problems. Thanks for any help.


These are for the TCD649080, which uses an 80GB hard drive, rather than the 160GB drive used by the TCD649180, but will work just fine on any drive that will work in a 649 and which has an LBA number of at least

156301488

After restoring, run

mfsinfo

and make sure everything looks okay, and then run

mfsadd

to expand into whatever extra space is on the drive you've chosen to use.

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/649cGS.bak

For use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/649cGS.tbk


----------



## jobedo

Please, can anyone help me with an image for a Premiere 746320 ? I bought one off of Craigslist and I got all the way to the last reset and got the S03 error . 
Thanks Joe


----------



## ThAbtO

jobedo said:


> Please, can anyone help me with an image for a Premiere 746320 ? I bought one off of Craigslist and I got all the way to the last reset and got the S03 error .
> Thanks Joe


The S03 error is not a drive error. It is an issue with the data it downloaded. Try connecting to Tivo service again.


----------



## jobedo

Done that 15-20 times ,didn't help. Ran KS 52 ,54, 57, and 58, didn't help. The HD test didn't return any errors on a 3 hr test but there isn't much left I can do .
Thanks Joe


----------



## ThAbtO

jobedo said:


> Done that 15-20 times ,didn't help. Ran KS 52 ,54, 57, and 58, didn't help. The HD test didn't return any errors on a 3 hr test but there isn't much left I can do .
> Thanks Joe


http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/567/kw/s03


www.tivo.com/support said:


> If your TiVo DVR experiences service connection failure after it has downloaded data, one of the following messages will display:
> 
> Service connection failed while expanding (S01, S301, or D01)
> Service connection failed while preparing (S02, S302, or D02)
> Service connection failed while loading (S03, S303, or D03)
> Service connection failed while indexing (S04, S304, or D04)
> 
> IMPORTANT: When you receive one of these errors, disconnect the DVR from the phone or network and let it run for 2 to 3 days without making a service call. This will allow the DVR to process its existing data and allow access to new data from the service.


----------



## ggieseke

jobedo said:


> Please, can anyone help me with an image for a Premiere 746320 ? I bought one off of Craigslist and I got all the way to the last reset and got the S03 error .
> Thanks Joe


PM sent.


----------



## jobedo

Got it .Thank you .
Now How do i put it on a new drive .
Thanks Joe


----------



## jmbach

Use DvrBARS.


----------



## jobedo

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Got every thing up and running .
Thanks Joe


----------



## almighty

Does anyone have an image for a 758250? I spent the last 24 hours trying to copy my original (failing) drive to a different 2TB drive. When I boot that "new" drive up, I get the same issues (Welcome, starting up, almost there, reboot). Would like to see if a known working image would make the box boot up. Otherwise, what could be the issue with the TiVo?


----------



## ggieseke

almighty said:


> Does anyone have an image for a 758250? I spent the last 24 hours trying to copy my original (failing) drive to a different 2TB drive. When I boot that "new" drive up, I get the same issues (Welcome, starting up, almost there, reboot). Would like to see if a known working image would make the box boot up. Otherwise, what could be the issue with the TiVo?


PM sent.


----------



## jtaylor113

ggieseke said:


> I sent you a PM.


I really need the same image for a TCD746320.
Started getting S03 error (over and over) so I tried the Kickstart 57. Now I am stuck in a reboot loop.

Any chance you can help me out, ggieseke?

Jeff


----------



## ggieseke

jtaylor113 said:


> I really need the same image for a TCD746320.
> Started getting S03 error (over and over) so I tried the Kickstart 57. Now I am stuck in a reboot loop.
> 
> Any chance you can help me out, ggieseke?
> 
> Jeff


Anytime, Jeff. PM sent.

Don't forget to run Clear & Delete Everything on the replacement drive to "marry" it to the motherboard. If it's bigger than 320GB you can also use jmfs to expand and supersize it.


----------



## jtaylor113

Got it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## unitron

jtaylor113 said:


> I really need the same image for a TCD746320.
> Started getting S03 error (over and over) so I tried the Kickstart 57. Now I am stuck in a reboot loop.
> 
> Any chance you can help me out, ggieseke?
> 
> Jeff


Just in case a future searcher comes across this, Kickstarts are not the way to deal with S03 errors.

Try "Clear Program Information and To Do List" instead, and leave the tuning adapter, if any, disconnected for a while.


----------



## jtaylor113

Thanks for the tip, unitron.

Special thanks go to Greg Gieseke for helping me restore my TiVo drive! I am back up and running now.


----------



## ggieseke

jtaylor113 said:


> Thanks for the tip, unitron.
> 
> Special thanks go to Greg Gieseke for helping me restore my TiVo drive! I am back up and running now.


Dang, you even spelled my name right. 

Welcome to TCF.


----------



## ghalb6148

Anyone have an image for a TCD748000? My hard drive died in my Premiere XL.


----------



## ggieseke

ghalb6148 said:


> Anyone have an image for a TCD748000? My hard drive died in my Premiere XL.


PM sent. You have to use DvrBARS to restore it.


----------



## frankygamer

ghalb6148 said:


> Anyone have an image for a TCD748000? My hard drive died in my Premiere XL.


Looking for the same. Tivo is frozen at logo at boot but it was the original drive so it did good.


----------



## ggieseke

frankygamer said:


> Looking for the same. Tivo is frozen at logo at boot but it was the original drive so it did good.


PM sent.


----------



## frankygamer

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


thanks!


----------



## DCswitch

Hi unitron- I have been scouring the web trying to find a TCD540080 image and I finally found your TCD540040- you have no idea how happy I was. Unfortunately the Dropbox link isn't working. Can you update the link please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## unitron

DCswitch said:


> Hi unitron- I have been scouring the web trying to find a TCD540080 image and I finally found your TCD540040- you have no idea how happy I was. Unfortunately the Dropbox link isn't working. Can you update the link please? Thanks in advance.


These are recently made with the latest update from "b" to "c".

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.bak

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.tbk

I probably pulled the older ones (thus invalidating previous links) to conserve space because not enough people are signing up through me for a free account which gives both of us more space.


----------



## DCswitch

I appreciate you guys posting images. I discovered the TCD540040 image, but unfortunately the links are no longer working (even the newer Dropbox ones). Could you help me out? I have a tcd540080, but I'm pretty sure the tcd540040 will work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DCswitch

Thanks so much unitron! You just made my night!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## DCswitch

Hi unitron- already up and running... I am so happy. I don't mind returning the favor by helping you get more Dropbox space. I don't have an account, so just let me know what I have to do so you get the credit. Peace.


----------



## lpwcomp

DCswitch said:


> Hi unitron- already up and running... I am so happy. I don't mind returning the favor by helping you get more Dropbox space. I don't have an account, so just let me know what I have to do so you get the credit. Peace.


Been meaning to do the same thing since I now have a machine that can do Dropbox. For some odd reason, they don't support Win2k.


----------



## unitron

lpwcomp said:


> Been meaning to do the same thing since I now have a machine that can do Dropbox. For some odd reason, they don't support Win2k.


You PM me your email address and I submit it to DB--they email you an invite to sign up for a free DropBox account, you put their (relatively lightweight and unobtrusive) program on your PC, including a little hard drive space for a subdirectory where you put files to be mirrored on their site, if there are any you want to put there.

You get more free space than if you went straight to them and I get some more free space added to my account.


----------



## DCswitch

Ok- will do. According to what I consider to be a silly rule- the Tivo Community website won't allow me to send you a PM until I submit at least 10 postings. This one will be number 6 (so forgive the next 4 because they're going to be meaningless).


----------



## DCswitch

blah


----------



## DCswitch

blah blah


----------



## DCswitch

blah blah blah
at number 9


----------



## DCswitch

blah blah blah blah
and number 10 (and now I can send PM's)


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> You PM me your email address and I submit it to DB--they email you an invite to sign up for a free DropBox account, you put their (relatively lightweight and unobtrusive) program on your PC, including a little hard drive space for a subdirectory where you put files to be mirrored on their site, if there are any you want to put there.
> 
> You get more free space than if you went straight to them and I get some more free space added to my account.


PM sent.


----------



## DCswitch

I added the 540040c image with WinMFS and I thought everything was great. It booted up and allowed me to connect to the network and download everything. TV was on and running and I could pause and rewind live TV. BUT- it will not allow me to RECORD. It tells me there is a hardware problem and to reboot (which I did several times). So I dropped the image on another hdd and still the same the problem. Is there any other steps I need to do? I have lifetime service.


----------



## reubanks

DCswitch said:


> I added the 540040c image with WinMFS and I thought everything was great. It booted up and allowed me to connect to the network and download everything. TV was on and running and I could pause and rewind live TV. BUT- it will not allow me to RECORD. It tells me there is a hardware problem and to reboot (which I did several times). So I dropped the image on another hdd and still the same the problem. Is there any other steps I need to do? I have lifetime service.


Did you Clear and Delete Everything?


----------



## ksmith

I just went through the same thing with 24008 showed Error 51 I did the Clear & Delete works great now. Keith


----------



## unitron

DCswitch said:


> I added the 540040c image with WinMFS and I thought everything was great. It booted up and allowed me to connect to the network and download everything. TV was on and running and I could pause and rewind live TV. BUT- it will not allow me to RECORD. It tells me there is a hardware problem and to reboot (which I did several times). So I dropped the image on another hdd and still the same the problem. Is there any other steps I need to do? I have lifetime service.


The short answer is do a C&DE and then go through Guided Setup again.

The long answer is that each TiVo has a unique TiVo Service Number "burned" into a chip on the motherboard.

When the TiVo contacts the TiVo, Inc. servers for guide data and stuff, it reports that number and the servers check it against a database of which number has what account status and reports that info back to the TiVo.

Also, when you record, your recordings are tied to that number, so you couldn't take a drive out of your 540, pop in someone else's 540, and watch your shows, or stick their drive in your 540 and watch their shows.

So, in addition to being on the motherboard, the TSN is also recorded on the hard drive, and when you make an image file, that's included.

When you restore that image to a different drive and put that drive in a different TiVo, there's a mismatch between the TSN on the drive and the TSN on the motherboard, and playback and recording are not going to be allowed until that mismatch is cleared up.


----------



## DCswitch

Thanks everyone for all your help. Unitron- I really appreciate it.
C&DE worked. I thought I had already done that, but I remembered that the process was taking so long that I pulled the plug (because on that particular hdd dating back to 2002 it had just started failing S.M.A.R.T. tests) and I thought that might be the problem. I forgot to run the C&DE on the healthy drive (circa 2004 -lol).

After doing the C&DE with a healthy drive- everything worked fine and just for ****s and giggles I made a backup image of that and dropped it on my failing drive. What little life is left in it- it still works too (for now).

I'm a bit surprised that the C&DE process takes an hour or more. The image is only 250 MB and the drive was completely empty. I'm guessing "clean up" is not exactly what's going on, but rather it's encrypting the drive system (tying the Service Number, TSN, etc.).

Whatever- it works great again. I'm happy. It's still a merry Christmas. And although it doesn't matter because I just ordered FIOS and I have an HDHomerun I just recently setup- this was more of a tinkering project so I could prove I win (and I suppose to have it working even though it will probably be shoved in the back of my technology graveyard closet). There&#8217;s just no dignity in Standard Def &#8211;lol.

Thanks to all and to all a good night.


----------



## 1larryw

jtaylor113 said:


> I really need the same image for a TCD746320.
> Started getting S03 error (over and over) so I tried the Kickstart 57. Now I am stuck in a reboot loop.
> 
> Any chance you can help me out, ggieseke?
> 
> Jeff


ggieseke,

I would like to get a copy of the image for the TCD746320 as well. Tried a drive upgrade form 320 to 2TB because my WD DVR extender started going wonky. The new drive is causing random reboots, and when I put the old one back in, the opening animations are gone, and there are reboots as well when going through the menus.

Tivo had me replace the cablecard, and is telling me the hard drive is dying...but it worked fine until the WD DVR extender started to go wonky. I'm thinking when I "divorced" the extender from the old drive, it corrupted the software (and that corruption got transferred to the new drive as well.

Tivo wants to sell me a refurbished Premier for $150. The unit is less than two years old, and cost me $400 for the lifetime service and $150 for the unit.


----------



## ggieseke

1larryw said:


> ggieseke,
> 
> I would like to get a copy of the image for the TCD746320 as well. Tried a drive upgrade form 320 to 2TB because my WD DVR extender started going wonky. The new drive is causing random reboots, and when I put the old one back in, the opening animations are gone, and there are reboots as well when going through the menus.
> 
> Tivo had me replace the cablecard, and is telling me the hard drive is dying...but it worked fine until the WD DVR extender started to go wonky. I'm thinking when I "divorced" the extender from the old drive, it corrupted the software (and that corruption got transferred to the new drive as well.
> 
> Tivo wants to sell me a refurbished Premier for $150. The unit is less than two years old, and cost me $400 for the lifetime service and $150 for the unit.


PM sent. Don't forget to run C&DE.


----------



## wbd

Can anyone please help with an original image for model TCD130040 to be used with winmfs restore? I had a 1TB drive that was failing. I was able to use winmfs to create a truncated backup, but winmfs will not allow me to restore it to a 320GB drive I have (because my backup came from a larger drive). Thanks!


----------



## unitron

wbd said:


> Can anyone please help with an original image for model TCD130040 to be used with winmfs restore? I had a 1TB drive that was failing. I was able to use winmfs to create a truncated backup, but winmfs will not allow me to restore it to a 320GB drive I have (because my backup came from a larger drive). Thanks!


Supposedly the 130 and 230 images are interchangeable with each other, so if you can find a 230 image, that might work.

(the 140 and 240 images are also supposed to be interchangeable with each other but the '30 and '40 images are not compatible with each other)

But WinMFS (or for that matter the MFS Live cd v1.4) should have made a backup from that 1TB that only needs a drive as large as the one from which the image on the 1TB originally came (which would have been a 40GB, although if the original drive was a Maxtor it might have had an LBA number a little bigger than WD and Seagate 40GB drives from that same era), so there's something else going on here.


----------



## wbd

I tried doing a restore from WinMFS and it seems to go ok, but right at the end it crashes with a message about trying to expand the drive. After that I cannot even select that drive in WinMFS without it crashing. The only way I could get WinMFS to be able to select the drive again was to create a Windows partition on it. Tried restarting the computer, unplugging the drive, etc. Thanks.


----------



## unitron

wbd said:


> I tried doing a restore from WinMFS and it seems to go ok, but right at the end it crashes with a message about trying to expand the drive. After that I cannot even select that drive in WinMFS without it crashing. The only way I could get WinMFS to be able to select the drive again was to create a Windows partition on it. Tried restarting the computer, unplugging the drive, etc. Thanks.


What brand and model is that 320GB drive?

Do you have a bootable copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4?

Do you have a bootable copy of the Ultimate Boot cd?

We need to run the manufacturer's own diagnostics on that 320, and then, in a situation where we know that we are doing it to that drive and only that drive, overwrite it with zeros (erase it, so to speak), at least for the first few thousand sectors.

WinMFS should only bring up the question of expanding after a successful restoration, and only then by telling you that you have extra space and offering to expand.

You should turn down that offer, by the way, because sometimes it doesn't work, even if it seems it did.

Once you verify the restoration, you can go back and do the expansion as a separate step.


----------



## wbd

Here is the info on the drive: WD Caviar SE WD3200JB. It was an external drive I had lying around and has been working fine. I do not have a bootable copy of MFS Live cd v1.4 but I guess I could download one and make it? Same for the Ultimate Boot cd? I didn't really want to buy a new disk for this TiVo as it is tough to find PATA drives and this thing is now reaching it's 12th year of service! But since it has a lifetime on it, figured why not try to extend it a bit more if I can. I do have 3 other newer TiVo's in my home also. Thank you for your help!


----------



## unitron

wbd said:


> Here is the info on the drive: WD Caviar SE WD3200JB. It was an external drive I had lying around and has been working fine. I do not have a bootable copy of MFS Live cd v1.4 but I guess I could download one and make it? Same for the Ultimate Boot cd? I didn't really want to buy a new disk for this TiVo as it is tough to find PATA drives and this thing is now reaching it's 12th year of service! But since it has a lifetime on it, figured why not try to extend it a bit more if I can. I do have 3 other newer TiVo's in my home also. Thank you for your help!


You might want to read through *all* of the SATA/IDE adapter thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

As for testing and zeroing the drive, go to the bottom of this page:

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html

where it says Mirror Sites, and over on the left where it says ISO, click on one of the drive icons (they're really old icons from the early days of drives) to download the .iso file which is an image of the UBCD.

Then you have to burn it to cd-r _"as an image"_, so that the right parts are on the cd in the right places for you to be able to boot the PC from it.

It's got lots and lots of stuff on it, including the WD diagnostic software.

You should run the long test on the drive before putting it into service, and I'm pretty sure there's a "write zeros to the drive" option as well in that WD software.

If not, post back after the drive passes the long test and I'll tell you how to do it the dangerous way from the command line with the

dd

utility, or maybe the more sophisticated

ddrescue

utility.


----------



## jbluemke

Can anyone please send me a TCD240140 Image??

My TiVo has been dead for quite some time and I am trying to make a backup of the tivo drive but I keep getting HD errors. 

Thank you SO much for any help!


----------



## jbluemke

anyone? .....Please??


----------



## lessd

jbluemke said:


> anyone? .....Please??


I have the image but no convent way to get it to you, I guess you could set up a Drop box account and let me load the image into your drop box account, are you near CT.


----------



## ThAbtO

jbluemke said:


> Can anyone please send me a TCD240140 Image??
> 
> My TiVo has been dead for quite some time and I am trying to make a backup of the tivo drive but I keep getting HD errors.
> 
> Thank you SO much for any help!





jbluemke said:


> anyone? .....Please??


PM sent for a 24008a, think it should work.


----------



## unitron

jbluemke said:


> Can anyone please send me a TCD240140 Image??
> 
> My TiVo has been dead for quite some time and I am trying to make a backup of the tivo drive but I keep getting HD errors.
> 
> Thank you SO much for any help!


Have you tried the search tool to search this thread?

Anyway, these are from a 240080 (or 24008A) and will restore onto a drive with an LBA number of 160086528 or higher.

Which means bigger than the non-Maxtor 80GB drives of 10 years ago.

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

For use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk

The most recent version of the S2 software is 9.3.2c-01-2-xxx but these are 9.3.2b, because I could never get my 240 to update (which is to say I could never get the TiVo servers to update it).

If you use TiVo Desktop and you've already patched it because of the expired cookie thing from last February, then even if your 240 never updates to "c" this image should work just fine.

Just remember, do the expansion afterwards as a separate step after testing the drive.

If using the command line

restore

do not use the

-x

option, go back later and use

mfsadd

Or in WinMFS when it finishes and offers to expand, tell it no, and then go back and do it by clicking on

mfsadd

later, after that target drive has become the selected drive.

All of the above assumes you have a good drive upon which to put the image.

I get to assume that, you do not.

You need to run the manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test on whatever drive you propose to use before putting it into service or back into service.


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> Anyway, these are from a 240080 (or 24008A) and will restore onto a drive with an LBA number of 160086528 or higher.


Beat you to it by about 3 hrs.


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> Beat you to it by about 3 hrs.


Hey, I gotta sleep sometime!


----------



## jbluemke

Thank you guy SO MUCH!! I will give it a shot later today!


----------



## supz

Hey ggieseke, could you please help me out with getting the image to TCD746320?

I'm in the same boat as others on this thread. TiVo drive has failed entirely, refuses to even spin up to allow ddrescue to work, and I prefer to not pay for lifetime subscription again.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

supz said:


> Hey ggieseke, could you please help me out with getting the image to TCD746320?
> 
> I'm in the same boat as others on this thread. TiVo drive has failed entirely, refuses to even spin up to allow ddrescue to work, and I prefer to not pay for lifetime subscription again.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jbluemke

I just wanted to thank you guys for your help!! Works perfectly!


----------



## Gangreen

Also looking for a series 2 TiVo backup image. Model TCD130040. It is a nice venerable 11 years old at this point. My lifetime subscription has served me well. 

This TiVo was behaving strangely with random crashes or freezes, and so I ordered a new drive. When it got here my existing drive wouldn't spin up so I couldn't pull a backup from it.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wbd

Hi unitron, it is starting to look like my backup is bad. I did everything you said above. I used MFSLive and ran the full test on the target drive and no errors. Then I zeroed the entire drive. All was fine. Then when I went to restore the backup to that drive it went as follows:

Restoring 747 of 812 MB
Cleaning up after restore. Please wait a moment.
Restore: Premature end of backup data.

I went back and tried recreating the backup. All seems to go well, but when I attempt the restore, same thing. Tried with another target drive that tested out perfectly and the same exact results. So I believe it all points to my source drive is corrupt and not capable of getting a backup from it.

So it sound like my only hope is if someone can make available an original image for TCD130040?

Thanks!,
-Bill


----------



## unitron

wbd said:


> Hi unitron, it is starting to look like my backup is bad. I did everything you said above. I used MFSLive and ran the full test on the target drive and no errors. Then I zeroed the entire drive. All was fine. Then when I went to restore the backup to that drive it went as follows:
> 
> Restoring 747 of 812 MB
> Cleaning up after restore. Please wait a moment.
> Restore: Premature end of backup data.
> 
> I went back and tried recreating the backup. All seems to go well, but when I attempt the restore, same thing. Tried with another target drive that tested out perfectly and the same exact results. So I believe it all points to my source drive is corrupt and not capable of getting a backup from it.
> 
> So it sound like my only hope is if someone can make available an original image for TCD130040?
> 
> Thanks!,
> -Bill


Although I'm fixing to PM somebody who had a 130 at one time to see if they can help, I don't right now know of a source for a 130/230 image other than finding a working machine at Goodwill or on Craigslist or paying weaKnees/DVRupgrade for the Instant Cake version.

If you could borrow a 1TB (or larger) drive from someone, you could try using

dd_rescue

or

ddrescue

to do a long slow copy of the current 1TB internal and see if you can get that working in the TiVo and then backup from it.

One thing to consider, obviously you're using an adapter to run that 1TB in an S2 (or you have the only IDE 1TB drive ever made).

Maybe the adapter is going bad and is part of the problem.


----------



## sierra299

I also need the TCD746320 image as my original drive will not spin up. Looks like ggieseke has kindly provided a link to numerous people. Could someone send it to me? Thanks!


----------



## wbd

I apologize, the drive in there was only 160GB and no adapter just stock PATA. As mentioned earlier, I have 4 TiVo's in my home all that I have upgraded over time and I thought they all had 1TB drives. I was mistaken, this one only had 160GB. So I guess the good news is that I should be able to try a ddrescue from the failing 160GB to my working 320GB? You mention dd_rescue or ddrescue. Which should I use and do you have any advice on options (I have not used these before)? Thank you again for all your help with this.


----------



## unitron

wbd said:


> I apologize, the drive in there was only 160GB and no adapter just stock PATA. As mentioned earlier, I have 4 TiVo's in my home all that I have upgraded over time and I thought they all had 1TB drives. I was mistaken, this one only had 160GB. So I guess the good news is that I should be able to try a ddrescue from the failing 160GB to my working 320GB? You mention dd_rescue or ddrescue. Which should I use and do you have any advice on options (I have not used these before)? Thank you again for all your help with this.


When you said

"The only way I could get WinMFS to be able to select the drive again was to create a Windows partition on it."

You're talking about putting a Windows partition on the 320GB drive, correct?

And not the original 160GB drive?


----------



## lessd

unitron said:


> When you said
> 
> "The only way I could get WinMFS to be able to select the drive again was to create a Windows partition on it."
> 
> You're talking about putting a Windows partition on the 320GB drive, correct?
> 
> And not the original 160GB drive?


*NOT the original 160Gb drive, don't do anything to that drive*, for WinMFS to see a drive it must be blank or have Lunix on it, it will not see a Windows drive unless you check a box on the program, that a safety feature so you will not overwrite your boot or data windows drives.


----------



## ggieseke

sierra299 said:


> I also need the TCD746320 image as my original drive will not spin up. Looks like ggieseke has kindly provided a link to numerous people. Could someone send it to me? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## wbd

unitron said:


> When you said
> 
> "The only way I could get WinMFS to be able to select the drive again was to create a Windows partition on it."
> 
> You're talking about putting a Windows partition on the 320GB drive, correct?
> 
> And not the original 160GB drive?


Correct, the original drive has NOT been touched. In fact I can still install it in the TiVo and get it to run sometimes. But just for a short time before it crashes/hangs.

With WinMFS, after the restore failed WinMFS would crash every time I tried to select that target drive again. So to get around that I was making the "target" drive a windows drive and checking the box to show mounted drives. I suppose I could have also booted to Linux and formatted it that way. But regardless, since that day I have not been using WinMFS. I have been sticking with MFSLive and that is what I used to fully test the target drives, zero them out and do the backup and restore (to/from file).

I can try the ddrescue as you recommended and see if that works. Are there other known places to search for a TCD130040 image? I am not trying to be cheap, but didn't want to spend money on a commercial product when 1) this TiVo is reaching 12 years old; and 2) I am not 100% sure the replacement drive will fix the issue. I was "assuming" the crashes/hangs were the drive. And now that it appears I can't get a valid backup from the drive it seems even more reasonable it is the drive causing all the issues. But I am still hesitant to get in to a situation where I am in an endless loop of throwing good money at a 12 year old machine. I guess at this point it is more about the challenge.

Thank you again!


----------



## unitron

wbd said:


> Correct, the original drive has NOT been touched. In fact I can still install it in the TiVo and get it to run sometimes. But just for a short time before it crashes/hangs.
> 
> With WinMFS, after the restore failed WinMFS would crash every time I tried to select that target drive again. So to get around that I was making the "target" drive a windows drive and checking the box to show mounted drives. I suppose I could have also booted to Linux and formatted it that way. But regardless, since that day I have not been using WinMFS. I have been sticking with MFSLive and that is what I used to fully test the target drives, zero them out and do the backup and restore (to/from file).
> 
> I can try the ddrescue as you recommended and see if that works. Are there other known places to search for a TCD130040 image? I am not trying to be cheap, but didn't want to spend money on a commercial product when 1) this TiVo is reaching 12 years old; and 2) I am not 100% sure the replacement drive will fix the issue. I was "assuming" the crashes/hangs were the drive. And now that it appears I can't get a valid backup from the drive it seems even more reasonable it is the drive causing all the issues. But I am still hesitant to get in to a situation where I am in an endless loop of throwing good money at a 12 year old machine. I guess at this point it is more about the challenge.
> 
> Thank you again!


Tell me about the PC on which you would do the work.

Does it have a drive from which it boots, and is this a PATA or SATA drive?

What about a cd or dvd drive?

PATA or SATA?

If PATA, is the boot drive the Primary Master and the optical the Primary Slave?

Do you have a Secondary IDE controller on the motherboard?

Or are you hooking up the TiVo drives via USB adapter, or what?

I'm trying to figure out which drive will be

/dev/what

before giving you command line strings.


----------



## rjatwater

I'm looking for a DvrBARS compatible image for my Premiere XL - TCD748000.

I tried to make a truncated back up of my 1T failing disk using DvrBARS and after about 10 hours ended up with a huge 94 GB file that DvrBARS wouldn't write back to the replacement disk.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated - 

Jack


----------



## ggieseke

rjatwater said:


> I'm looking for a DvrBARS compatible image for my Premiere XL - TCD748000.
> 
> I tried to make a truncated back up of my 1T failing disk using DvrBARS and after about 10 hours ended up with a huge 94 GB file that DvrBARS wouldn't write back to the replacement disk.
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated -
> 
> Jack


PM sent.


----------



## sierra299

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


ggieseke, you are awesome! DVRBars worked the first time and I didn't even need to re-pair my cable card. How can I donate?


----------



## wbd

unitron said:


> Tell me about the PC on which you would do the work.
> 
> Does it have a drive from which it boots, and is this a PATA or SATA drive?
> 
> What about a cd or dvd drive?
> 
> PATA or SATA?
> 
> If PATA, is the boot drive the Primary Master and the optical the Primary Slave?
> 
> Do you have a Secondary IDE controller on the motherboard?
> 
> Or are you hooking up the TiVo drives via USB adapter, or what?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which drive will be
> 
> /dev/what
> 
> before giving you command line strings.


It is an old Pentium that I have hanging around just for things like this. It is PATA with HDs on the primary master/slave and DVDs on the secondary master/slave.

Here is my most recent experience. I left the DVDs on the secondary to boot to the MFSLive CD. I place my failing TiVo drive (Samsung 160GB) on primary master and the new drive (WD 320GB) on primary slave.

Next I ran the following command:

dd_rescue -A -v /dev/hda /dev/hdb

It ran for quite some time and completed but with an error as follows:

problems at ipos 156290880.0k

When I place the new drive in the TiVo it just blue screens. When I place the original drive back in the TiVo I at least get the powering up message but of course it just hangs there forever with Receiving light yellow and the recording light red. So I guess the dd_rescue was not successful. I feel like I just keep coming back to needing to somehow find a good image for a TCD130040. Open to any other ideas and again thank you for all your generous help!


----------



## unitron

wbd said:


> It is an old Pentium that I have hanging around just for things like this. It is PATA with HDs on the primary master/slave and DVDs on the secondary master/slave.
> 
> Here is my most recent experience. I left the DVDs on the secondary to boot to the MFSLive CD. I place my failing TiVo drive (Samsung 160GB) on primary master and the new drive (WD 320GB) on primary slave.
> 
> Next I ran the following command:
> 
> dd_rescue -A -v /dev/hda /dev/hdb
> 
> It ran for quite some time and completed but with an error as follows:
> 
> problems at ipos 156290880.0k
> 
> When I place the new drive in the TiVo it just blue screens. When I place the original drive back in the TiVo I at least get the powering up message but of course it just hangs there forever with Receiving light yellow and the recording light red. So I guess the dd_rescue was not successful. I feel like I just keep coming back to needing to somehow find a good image for a TCD130040. Open to any other ideas and again thank you for all your generous help!


I was going to suggest extreme measures to keep the source drive cool and a set of

dd_rescue

or

ddrescue

options that would have whichever of them working with very small chunks of data at a time


----------



## ggieseke

sierra299 said:


> ggieseke, you are awesome! DVRBars worked the first time and I didn't even need to re-pair my cable card. How can I donate?


In the System Information screen there's a donate option. Glad it worked.


----------



## GGray

Gangreen said:


> Also looking for a series 2 TiVo backup image. Model TCD130040. It is a nice venerable 11 years old at this point. My lifetime subscription has served me well.
> 
> This TiVo was behaving strangely with random crashes or freezes, and so I ordered a new drive. When it got here my existing drive wouldn't spin up so I couldn't pull a backup from it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Here's a link to an image for a TCD230040. As mentioned above, I have heard its compatible with the TCD130040.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o02skj7o1rvljgj/OnjDHRagFL

Gary


----------



## wbd

GGray said:


> Here's a link to an image for a TCD230040. As mentioned above, I have heard its compatible with the TCD130040.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o02skj7o1rvljgj/OnjDHRagFL
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary! Just downloaded and will try tonight.


----------



## wbd

GGray said:


> Here's a link to an image for a TCD230040. As mentioned above, I have heard its compatible with the TCD130040.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o02skj7o1rvljgj/OnjDHRagFL
> 
> Gary


That did it Gary. Thank you very much!


----------



## unitron

GGray said:


> Here's a link to an image for a TCD230040. As mentioned above, I have heard its compatible with the TCD130040.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o02skj7o1rvljgj/OnjDHRagFL
> 
> Gary


You're a gentleman and a scholar.

:up::up::up:


----------



## dulinth

If anyone has one, I need an image for a TCD652160 as the drive fully died. Thank you.


----------



## dmitri

Hi,
Looking for an image for TCD748000.

My dd_rescure process has been working for 3 days now and I am not confident that it will succeed.


----------



## jmbach

If anybody has a 11.0m TCD658000 image I would appreciate it. 
Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggieseke

dmitri said:


> Hi,
> Looking for an image for TCD748000.
> 
> My dd_rescure process has been working for 3 days now and I am not confident that it will succeed.


PM sent.


----------



## lpwcomp

dulinth said:


> If anyone has one, I need an image for a TCD652160 as the drive fully died. Thank you.


Have you tried searching this thread?


----------



## unitron

jmbach said:


> If anybody has a 11.0m TCD658000 image I would appreciate it.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I have an older 658 image (not sure which version) which you could restore without expanding and wait for TiVo to send down the update, and then go back to WinMFS and run

mfsadd


----------



## unitron

dulinth said:


> If anyone has one, I need an image for a TCD652160 as the drive fully died. Thank you.


As punishment for not searching, you have to do the research to figure out which program to use for which of these:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652_gset.bak

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652_gset.tbk

What size drive are you restoring to?

What brand and model number?


----------



## jmbach

unitron said:


> I have an older 658 image (not sure which version) which you could restore without expanding and wait for TiVo to send down the update, and then go back to WinMFS and run
> 
> mfsadd


I have the 11.0k version. I am actually using the 658 image on my 648 and testing it. The only function so far that does not work is the software upgrade. When I run that it errors out. I am using it to see if I can get it to expand to 3TB. Since the 648 image is running a 32bit MFS, you can't expand it past 2TB. The 65x series use a 64bit MFS which can go beyond 2TB. I have tried a 3TB drive with the 658 image expanded and the kernel from 648. It boots up completely for a few seconds and reboots. Wanted to see if the 11.0m version does any better. If it doesn't, then it might require a 65x unit to test which I don't have and someone else will have to see if they can expand to 3TB.


----------



## unitron

jmbach said:


> I have the 11.0k version. I am actually using the 658 image on my 648 and testing it. The only function so far that does not work is the software upgrade. When I run that it errors out. I am using it to see if I can get it to expand to 3TB. Since the 648 image is running a 32bit MFS, you can't expand it past 2TB. The 65x series use a 64bit MFS which can go beyond 2TB. I have tried a 3TB drive with the 658 image expanded and the kernel from 648. It boots up completely for a few seconds and reboots. Wanted to see if the 11.0m version does any better. If it doesn't, then it might require a 65x unit to test which I don't have and someone else will have to see if they can expand to 3TB.


Okay, then while you're at it how about fix the 648s so they can use just one M card for both tuners and handle mp4 as well.


----------



## kidd777

Hello. I've been looking for an answer to this for a little while now and I seem to be a couple years late to the party. I have a Phillips Series 1 HDR212 that is stuck on the boot screen. Everything I've read points to the box not seeing the hard drives. I want to replace the drives but I can't find an image for a series 1. I saw that there was a product called Instantcake that would image a new drive for you but it looks like that site has been gone for a couple years. Can anyone point me toward an image for my Tivo and some instructions on getting it on to a new drive? Thank you.


----------



## unitron

kidd777 said:


> Hello. I've been looking for an answer to this for a little while now and I seem to be a couple years late to the party. I have a Phillips Series 1 HDR212 that is stuck on the boot screen. Everything I've read points to the box not seeing the hard drives. I want to replace the drives but I can't find an image for a series 1. I saw that there was a product called Instantcake that would image a new drive for you but it looks like that site has been gone for a couple years. Can anyone point me toward an image for my Tivo and some instructions on getting it on to a new drive? Thank you.


What kind of money are you willing to put into this venture?

Do you already have the drive you intend to use as a replacement?

Do you have a PC with IDE ports?

Do you know how to burn a cd-r "as an image"?

Do you have a #10 and perhaps a #15 Torx driver?

I'm not certain of the current status of InstantCake.

It was a product of PVRupgrade, later DVRupgrade, which was a sponsor here.

I think that company got bought up or absorbed by current sponsor weaKnees.

I don't know if they offer it or just pre-imaged drives.

However, it is possible to get an image file from a fellow TiVo owner and install it to a hard drive using free software.

We can help you out if you're willing to be guided by us.


----------



## lpwcomp

GGray said:


> Here's a link to an image for a TCD230040. As mentioned above, I have heard its compatible with the TCD130040.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o02skj7o1rvljgj/OnjDHRagFL
> 
> Gary





wbd said:


> That did it Gary. Thank you very much!


This fully works, including the front panel controls?


----------



## kidd777

unitron said:


> What kind of money are you willing to put into this venture?
> 
> Do you already have the drive you intend to use as a replacement?
> 
> Do you have a PC with IDE ports?
> 
> Do you know how to burn a cd-r "as an image"?
> 
> Do you have a #10 and perhaps a #15 Torx driver?
> 
> I'm not certain of the current status of InstantCake.
> 
> It was a product of PVRupgrade, later DVRupgrade, which was a sponsor here.
> 
> I think that company got bought up or absorbed by current sponsor weaKnees.
> 
> I don't know if they offer it or just pre-imaged drives.
> 
> However, it is possible to get an image file from a fellow TiVo owner and install it to a hard drive using free software.
> 
> We can help you out if you're willing to be guided by us.


I have a drive already (200GB.) I have I PC with IDE and cables. I have the screw drivers and have already opened the tivo to check that the current drives are spinning (they are.)

I would love to be guided to try and resurrect my Tivo to keep using my lifetime subscription.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## unitron

kidd777 said:


> I have a drive already (200GB.) I have I PC with IDE and cables. I have the screw drivers and have already opened the tivo to check that the current drives are spinning (they are.)
> 
> I would love to be guided to try and resurrect my Tivo to keep using my lifetime subscription.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Are you already running a version of Windows on that particular PC?

Do you have any experience with a command line interface, like Linux or the old "nothing but letters on the screen" DOS?

(trying to figure out the easiest way for you, which will determine the version of the S1 Philips image to which I point you)


----------



## Dan203

So I finally got around to replacing the drive in my Sister's S2 unit, but it didn't work. Not sure if I screwed something up or if maybe it's a power supply issue and not the drive. She told me it was locking up and needing to be rebooted all the time. I assumed it was the drive. I never even tested the TiVo myself. I popped out the drive installed it in an external enclosure I had and connected it to a PC. It was loud, but seemed to work. I used WinMFS to create a backup and then popped a drive out of an old S2DT unit and restored to that. Seemed to go fine but when I put it into the TiVo I get nothing. I get that generic gray "powering up" screen but the drive never seems to be booted. The lights on the front are all lit and never go off. I thought maybe the external enclosure caused some sort of problem so dug up an old PC with PATA ports and plugged both drives into that. I ran WinMFS again and this time did a copy from the old drive to the new one. When that was finally done I put the drive in the TiVo and still nothing. I put the original drive in the TiVo and nothing from that either.

So I'm thinking it might be a power supply issue. What do you guys think? I don't have another compatible power supply. Do you guys think it's worth buying one just to try and resurrect this?

My biggest concern is this is a lifetime unit which is the anchor for 3 other HD units with $6.95/mo MSD. If it doesn't make a call will they eventually lose their MSD pricing?


----------



## lessd

Dan203 said:


> My biggest concern is this is a lifetime unit which is the anchor for 3 other HD units with $6.95/mo MSD. If it doesn't make a call will they eventually lose their MSD pricing?


If you ever have a problem just use the *PLSR* code and you will get the MSD pricing.


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> So I finally got around to replacing the drive in my Sister's S2 unit, but it didn't work. Not sure if I screwed something up or if maybe it's a power supply issue and not the drive. She told me it was locking up and needing to be rebooted all the time. I assumed it was the drive. I never even tested the TiVo myself. I popped out the drive installed it in an external enclosure I had and connected it to a PC. It was loud, but seemed to work. I used WinMFS to create a backup and then popped a drive out of an old S2DT unit and restored to that. Seemed to go fine but when I put it into the TiVo I get nothing. I get that generic gray "powering up" screen but the drive never seems to be booted. The lights on the front are all lit and never go off. I thought maybe the external enclosure caused some sort of problem so dug up an old PC with PATA ports and plugged both drives into that. I ran WinMFS again and this time did a copy from the old drive to the new one. When that was finally done I put the drive in the TiVo and still nothing. I put the original drive in the TiVo and nothing from that either.
> 
> So I'm thinking it might be a power supply issue. What do you guys think? I don't have another compatible power supply. Do you guys think it's worth buying one just to try and resurrect this?
> 
> My biggest concern is this is a lifetime unit which is the anchor for 3 other HD units with $6.95/mo MSD. If it doesn't make a call will they eventually lose their MSD pricing?


What's the model number of her S2?

(haven't you been around here long enough to know to include that?)


----------



## Dan203

Tcd140060


----------



## wscannell

Dan203 said:


> So I finally got around to replacing the drive in my Sister's S2 unit, but it didn't work. Not sure if I screwed something up or if maybe it's a power supply issue and not the drive. She told me it was locking up and needing to be rebooted all the time. I assumed it was the drive. I never even tested the TiVo myself. I popped out the drive installed it in an external enclosure I had and connected it to a PC. It was loud, but seemed to work. I used WinMFS to create a backup and then popped a drive out of an old S2DT unit and restored to that. Seemed to go fine but when I put it into the TiVo I get nothing. I get that generic gray "powering up" screen but the drive never seems to be booted. The lights on the front are all lit and never go off. I thought maybe the external enclosure caused some sort of problem so dug up an old PC with PATA ports and plugged both drives into that. I ran WinMFS again and this time did a copy from the old drive to the new one. When that was finally done I put the drive in the TiVo and still nothing. I put the original drive in the TiVo and nothing from that either.
> 
> So I'm thinking it might be a power supply issue. What do you guys think? I don't have another compatible power supply. Do you guys think it's worth buying one just to try and resurrect this?


It is likely the power supply. Take a look at the tops of the capacitors. Are they slightly bulging? That is another hint. I just had a power supply that would run the TiVo, but the drive would not spin up. Replaced the power supply and back in business.


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> Tcd140060


Bummer, the ground isn't littered with them the way it is with 540s.

Sit the TiVo near a PC and power the hard drive off the PC's power supply and then plug the TiVo in and see what happens, and wiggle the IDE cable a lot where it plugs in at both ends.


----------



## kidd777

unitron said:


> Are you already running a version of Windows on that particular PC?
> 
> Do you have any experience with a command line interface, like Linux or the old "nothing but letters on the screen" DOS?
> 
> (trying to figure out the easiest way for you, which will determine the version of the S1 Philips image to which I point you)


Either way works for me. I can put whatever version of windows on the machine or work from a command line boot disk.


----------



## unitron

kidd777 said:


> Either way works for me. I can put whatever version of windows on the machine or work from a command line boot disk.


For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

For use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk

Restore with either, but do not expand as part of the restoration, including at the end when WinMFS offers to.

Instead, after checking the drive following restoration with

mfsinfo

from either program

and

pdisk -l /dev/wherever the drive is

(that's a lowercase L)

from the Live cd, only then expand with

mfsadd

Also see my PM to you.


----------



## Dan203

I'm not sure this TiVo is even worth saving. I've looked around and finding a power supply for these things is hard and is going to cost at least $50. I'm not sure it's worth the trouble now that our cable system is all digital and she has to use it with an IR blaster which isn't very reliable.


----------



## unitron

Dan203 said:


> I'm not sure this TiVo is even worth saving. I've looked around and finding a power supply for these things is hard and is going to cost at least $50. I'm not sure it's worth the trouble now that our cable system is all digital and she has to use it with an IR blaster which isn't very reliable.


Borrow a voltmeter from someone and check the DC outputs to be sure it's the supply.

Yellow = +12V

Red = +5V

Orange = +3.3V

If those are close, the 28-30 ish V supply for the tuner is sure to be okay.

And black, of course, is ground.

And wiggle the IDE lead at both ends.

And here's an image you can restore with WinMFS to a drive other than the original* just for test purposes

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/140_gset.tbk

*Just make sure the LBA number is at least as big. If the original is a Maxtor, then it's probably a little fatter than other brand 60GB drives.


----------



## kidd777

unitron said:


> For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:
> 
> For use with WinMFS:
> 
> Restore with either, but do not expand as part of the restoration, including at the end when WinMFS offers to.
> 
> Instead, after checking the drive following restoration with
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> from either program
> 
> and
> 
> pdisk -l /dev/wherever the drive is
> 
> (that's a lowercase L)
> 
> from the Live cd, only then expand with
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> Also see my PM to you.


Success!!! My S1 is now booting with a new drive. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## gwbnola

I need TCD540080 image...can my new 160g drive be put in an external USB enclosure for restoring the image using WinMFS?.... thanks in advance


----------



## unitron

gwbnola said:


> I need TCD540080 image...can my new 160g drive be put in an external USB enclosure for restoring the image using WinMFS?.... thanks in advance


This is for a 40GB 540, but it'll work. Besides, going onto a 160GB drive, you'll be expanding anyway.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.tbk

WinMFS should be able to see the drive via USB, as long as you're running it as admin or with admin privileges.

The restoration process may appear to freeze. Just let it alone and it should be finished well inside an hour.

When it finishes, it'll say you've got extra space and offer to expand.

Say no.

Then run

mfsinfo

(I'm pretty sure it's under File)

to make sure everything looks okay.

I'll show a big Apple Free partition at the end of the drive.

Then you can run

mfsadd

to expand.

Or you can shut down, put the drive in the TiVo to test, which will include going through Guided Setup and straightening out the fact that the image has my TiVo Service Number and not the one on your TiVo's motherboard.

Once you get it set up the way you want it, you can take it back to the PC and make your own .tbk file, which will have your settings, ZIP Code, cable co., etc.

And you can run

mfsadd

and expand while you're there.

Just be sure to run the expansion separately from the restoration.

And if the restoration offers you not just an option for a larger swap file, but also says something about the optimized partition layout, you do want the optimized layout and you do not want to avoid the optimized layout (I forget exactly how the choice is worded).

Only the Series 1 TiVos do not use the optimized layout.

And for someone looking to restore a 540 image using the MFS Live cd v1.4, this is the file to use:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.bak

Same instructions to use

mfsadd

to do the expansion as a separate process apply, so when using the

restore

command, omit the

-xz

options and just use

-pi

Both of these images were taken from a Maxtor 40GB drive, which has a slightly higher LBA number than 40GB WDs and Seagates from the same era, so you need either the same model Maxtor or a drive bigger than 40GB.


----------



## gwbnola

unitron said:


> This is for a 40GB 540, but it'll work. Besides, going onto a 160GB drive, you'll be expanding anyway.
> 
> WinMFS should be able to see the drive via USB, as long as you're running it as admin or with admin privileges.
> 
> The restoration process may appear to freeze. Just let it alone and it should be finished well inside an hour.
> 
> When it finishes, it'll say you've got extra space and offer to expand.
> 
> Say no.
> 
> Then run
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> (I'm pretty sure it's under File)
> 
> to make sure everything looks okay.
> 
> I'll show a big Apple Free partition at the end of the drive.
> 
> Then you can run
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> to expand.
> 
> Or you can shut down, put the drive in the TiVo to test, which will include going through Guided Setup and straightening out the fact that the image has my TiVo Service Number and not the one on your TiVo's motherboard.
> 
> Once you get it set up the way you want it, you can take it back to the PC and make your own .tbk file, which will have your settings, ZIP Code, cable co., etc.
> 
> And you can run
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> and expand while you're there.
> 
> Just be sure to run the expansion separately from the restoration.
> 
> And if the restoration offers you not just an option for a larger swap file, but also says something about the optimized partition layout, you do want the optimized layout and you do not want to avoid the optimized layout (I forget exactly how the choice is worded).
> 
> Only the Series 1 TiVos do not use the optimized layout.
> 
> And for someone looking to restore a 540 image using the MFS Live cd v1.4, this is the file to use:
> 
> Same instructions to use
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> to do the expansion as a separate process apply, so when using the
> 
> restore
> 
> command, omit the
> 
> -xz
> 
> options and just use
> 
> -pi
> 
> Both of these images were taken from a Maxtor 40GB drive, which has a slightly higher LBA number than 40GB WDs and Seagates from the same era, so you need either the same model Maxtor or a drive bigger than 40GB.


Thanks for the fast reply and detailed instructions, I'm starting download now...wish me success!!!!


----------



## markess

I can't help but think I'm doing something simple wrong? Trying to restore Unitron's 540040c.tbk with WinMFS 9.3f, on a newly wiped drive. When I click "start" it immediately gives a "Error writing to target drive! Restore failed!" message. Anyone know what tends to cause this error? Thanks.


----------



## unitron

markess said:


> I can't help but think I'm doing something simple wrong? Trying to restore Unitron's 540040c.tbk with WinMFS 9.3f, on a newly wiped drive. When I click "start" it immediately gives a "Error writing to target drive! Restore failed!" message. Anyone know what tends to cause this error? Thanks.


What's the brand and model number of the target drive?


----------



## markess

unitron said:


> What's the brand and model number of the target drive?


So far, I've tried a 250GB WD 2500JB, a low mileage 80GB Seagate ST380021A, and a couple laptop drives with adapters (80GB Seagate & 100GB Toshiba) just to see if they would work.

Some months back, I'd had no trouble with the 540_GSet.tbk (thanks again for that by the way), but it went to endless looping when it upgraded apparently, hence the new attempt at restoring. I'm using the same IDE to USB adapter I used on for that (Apricorn), so maybe I crack the case and switch to an IDE ribbon cable on the motherboard next?

I WAS able to load the 540040c.bak with MFSTools. But in the Tivo, it gave me the transparent background and kept freezing before I could clear and delete.

Thanks.


----------



## unitron

markess said:


> So far, I've tried a 250GB WD 2500JB, a low mileage 80GB Seagate ST380021A, and a couple laptop drives with adapters (80GB Seagate & 100GB Toshiba) just to see if they would work.
> 
> Some months back, I'd had no trouble with the 540_GSet.tbk (thanks again for that by the way), but it went to endless looping when it upgraded apparently, hence the new attempt at restoring. I'm using the same IDE to USB adapter I used on for that (Apricorn), so maybe I crack the case and switch to an IDE ribbon cable on the motherboard next?
> 
> I WAS able to load the 540040c.bak with MFSTools. But in the Tivo, it gave me the transparent background and kept freezing before I could clear and delete.
> 
> Thanks.


Since others have used that same file successfully, all I can think to suggest just now is to download it again into a different location, just in case something got scrambled the first time.


----------



## markess

unitron said:


> Since others have used that same file successfully, all I can think to suggest just now is to download it again into a different location, just in case something got scrambled the first time.


Success! The file was fine. But, my IDE to USB adapter doesn't seem to do the trick anymore. Oddly, I had to use an IDE ribbon cable on two computers to get it to work. The first, with an Nvidia 630i chip-set, failed as well. The second, with Intel G43, took less than 2 minutes.

Got through guided set-up and its now happily churning away on Clear and Delete to wipe & reset the ID hash.

Thanks again Unitron! As soon as I get a couple more posts, I'll PM to help with your Dropbox limit.


----------



## MichaelKB1977

My GF's TCD748000 died a few weeks ago. I've given up on being able to keep her recordings. Just trying to go ahead and get it re-imaged now. Can anyone tell me where I might find the image for this?

GREATLY appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke

MichaelKB1977 said:


> My GF's TCD748000 died a few weeks ago. I've given up on being able to keep her recordings. Just trying to go ahead and get it re-imaged now. Can anyone tell me where I might find the image for this?
> 
> GREATLY appreciated!
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## coach1973

i was hoping someone could tell me where to find the image for a 80gig tcd649080 i could only find a 160 gig image


----------



## unitron

coach1973 said:


> i was hoping someone could tell me where to find the image for a 80gig tcd649080 i could only find a 160 gig image


Then you didn't find a TCD649080 image, you found a TCD649180 image.

On a drive 160GB or larger, either will work in either model Series 2 Dual Tuner, because the only real difference in the two models is the size of the hard drive with which they came from the factory.

But, in case you're planning on using a drive at least 80GB but less than 160,

This is the one that you restore using the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/649cGS.bak

and this is the one you restore with WinMFS executable that runs on Windows XP SP3 or newer (do it as admin)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/649cGS.tbk

If WinMFS offers you a choice, you DO want to be using the optimized partition layout, and when it finishes with the restore if there's any space left on the drive (i.e., if it't bigger than 80GB) and it offers to expand, tell it no, and check that the drive looks okay in

mfsinfo

and only then (or even later) run

mfsadd

to do the expanding.


----------



## bclifford

A couple of years unitron wrote a response to someone (Post #829 in this thread):
"Okay, here's a 13GB truncated Series 1 Philips, software version 3, LBA48 patched, original S1 style partition layout, starts in Guided Setup image in both flavors, MFS Live and WinMFS

Remember to not use the -p option with the restore command on the MFS Live cd and make sure WinMFS is set to not use the "optimized" partition layout."

This fits my situation too. I have the PTV300 with a VERY noisy hard drive. I put the WinMFS image on a new 120GB drive and it hangs at the initial startup screen.

I've looked and did not see where to make sure WinMFS is set to not use the "optimized" partition layout. Can someone help me out?

I really appreciate your help!
Brian


----------



## unitron

bclifford said:


> A couple of years unitron wrote a response to someone (Post #829 in this thread):
> "Okay, here's a 13GB truncated Series 1 Philips, software version 3, LBA48 patched, original S1 style partition layout, starts in Guided Setup image in both flavors, MFS Live and WinMFS
> 
> Remember to not use the -p option with the restore command on the MFS Live cd and make sure WinMFS is set to not use the "optimized" partition layout."
> 
> This fits my situation too. I have the PTV300 with a VERY noisy hard drive. I put the WinMFS image on a new 120GB drive and it hangs at the initial startup screen.
> 
> I've looked and did not see where to make sure WinMFS is set to not use the "optimized" partition layout. Can someone help me out?
> 
> I really appreciate your help!
> Brian


When you select the target drive and point it towards the .tbk file you want to use, it pops up a box that gives you the option of increasing swap file size if you want to.

Sometimes there's a second checkbox on there related to the optimized partition layout.

And sometimes it's not there.

I'm not sure exactly what under what conditions spike set it up to make it show or not show.

Since S1 stuff is written to the hard drive byte-swapped, and S2s and later don't use a CPU that requires that, maybe when it detects the byte-swapping in the backup image it knows it's an S1 and knows to use the straightforward partition layout instead of the "optimized" one that didn't start until the S2s came out.

Put the drive back on the PC, open WinMFS, select the drive and click on

mfsinfo

and see what it has to say.

Although if you aren't getting beyond the very first "Welcome" screen, which is on the motherboard and not the hard drive, maybe the motherboard isn't communicating with the drive.

Try re-seating the power plug and data cable, and tell us the brand and model number of the drive.


----------



## nibblet787

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Hi! I originally replied to one of your older posts, before realizing that replying to a more recent post might be faster...

Would you happen to still have a link to a premiere xl 748 image? My father-in-law has been a bit upset since his tivo hard drive died, and I'd like to help if I can.


----------



## ggieseke

nibblet787 said:


> Hi! I originally replied to one of your older posts, before realizing that replying to a more recent post might be faster...
> 
> Would you happen to still have a link to a premiere xl 748 image? My father-in-law has been a bit upset since his tivo hard drive died, and I'd like to help if I can.


PM sent.


----------



## lillevig

bclifford said:


> A couple of years unitron wrote a response to someone (Post #829 in this thread):
> "Okay, here's a 13GB truncated Series 1 Philips, software version 3, LBA48 patched, original S1 style partition layout, starts in Guided Setup image in both flavors, MFS Live and WinMFS
> 
> Remember to not use the -p option with the restore command on the MFS Live cd and make sure WinMFS is set to not use the "optimized" partition layout."
> 
> This fits my situation too. I have the PTV300 with a VERY noisy hard drive. I put the WinMFS image on a new 120GB drive and it hangs at the initial startup screen.
> 
> I've looked and did not see where to make sure WinMFS is set to not use the "optimized" partition layout. Can someone help me out?
> 
> I really appreciate your help!
> Brian


Are you using an IDE or a SATA drive for the new one? If it is a SATA, then it's possible that your SATA to IDE adapter is not one that is friendly to the S1. Tivos are picky about the adapters and I think that Unitron has also specified some that may work with S2 boxes but not S1 boxes.


----------



## Philbert1

Anyone have an old DTivo HR10-250 image lying around? I'm hoping to find a copy of 6.4a, but at this point almost anything will do. I want to see if I can breath some life into the old girl before taking her to the scrap heap (aka, the recycling counter at Best Buy).

Thanks!


----------



## lillevig

Philbert1 said:


> Anyone have an old DTivo HR10-250 image lying around? I'm hoping to find a copy of 6.4a, but at this point almost anything will do. I want to see if I can breath some life into the old girl before taking her to the scrap heap (aka, the recycling counter at Best Buy).
> 
> Thanks!


All I have is one for an R10 so I don't think that will help. There is a DirecTV forum here in the community so I recommend checking with those folks.


----------



## MrChaos

My Dad's TCD748000 has died a clicky dead. May it rest in peace.

Since it's a lifetimer, I really want to fix it for him and would rather not pay double for a pre-imaged drive. Does a anyone have a link to a backup image I can download and restore on to a new drive?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

MrChaos said:


> My Dad's TCD748000 has died a clicky dead. May it rest in peace.
> 
> Since it's a lifetimer, I really want to fix it for him and would rather not pay double for a pre-imaged drive. Does a anyone have a link to a backup image I can download and restore on to a new drive?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Laserguy

Hello,

I have a Tivo series 3 HD TCD648250B for which I need a disk image to use with winMFS. 

Can anyone help me out? My original hard drive just up and died. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrChaos

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Snagged it. Thanks! Now I'm just waiting on the new drive to arrive...


----------



## unitron

Laserguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Tivo series 3 HD TCD648250B for which I need a disk image to use with winMFS.
> 
> Can anyone help me out? My original hard drive just up and died.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


I think this is 11.0k and not m, but it's new enough to let you put a 2TB in there

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk

and newegg happens to have one on sale for a few more hours

and promo code

EMCPHHP48

brings it down to $90

After restoring the image to a drive, when it says it finished and that you have extra space, and asks if you want to expand, tell it no.

Then check the drive with

mfsinfo

to make sure everything looks okay. At any time after that, including a test period in the TiVo if you like, you can expand by running

mfsadd

And as long as you've got the lid off, take a good look at the capacitors in the power supply--better yet, if you've got a voltmeter, check the actual DC output voltages where it plugs onto the motherboard.


----------



## Laserguy

unitron said:


> I think this is 11.0k and not m, but it's new enough to let you put a 2TB in there
> 
> and promo code
> 
> EMCPHHP48
> 
> brings it down to $90
> 
> After restoring the image to a drive, when it says it finished and that you have extra space, and asks if you want to expand, tell it no.
> 
> Then check the drive with
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> to make sure everything looks okay. At any time after that, including a test period in the TiVo if you like, you can expand by running
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> And as long as you've got the lid off, take a good look at the capacitors in the power supply--better yet, if you've got a voltmeter, check the actual DC output voltages where it plugs onto the motherboard.


Thank you so much for your quick response! I'm going to try this with a 1TB samsung green drive i had laying around, but 2TB sure sounds awesome.


----------



## tannebil

Looking for a WinMFS or DvrBARS image for a Premiere TCD746320. Can anybody help? Thanks!


----------



## unitron

tannebil said:


> Looking for a WinMFS or DvrBARS image for a Premiere TCD746320. Can anybody help? Thanks!


There's no such thing as a WinMFS image (or for that matter an MFS Tools/MFS Live image) for anything newer than the various Series 3 models, and the Premiere, of course, is a Series 4.

As for a DvrBARS image, best place to ask is the DvrBARS thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## ggieseke

tannebil said:


> Looking for a WinMFS or DvrBARS image for a Premiere TCD746320. Can anybody help? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## qdigital

hello my dads rca dvr80 hard drive crashed and i am trying to prep a new hard drive for him. does anyone have a link for the image?


----------



## fealdeals

This is in reference to your post 831 as Im upgrading my Tivo Series 3.

Unitron, I need your help!

I purchased my 1 TB hard drive from amazon (WD AV-GP 1 TB AV Video Hard Drive: 3.5 Inch, SATA III, 64 MB Cache - WD10EURX)

Put it in my desktop and ran WinMFS. Notice that it shows 0 GB and only 65134 sectors. (see attached screenshot).

So when I go ahead and perform the restore from the .tbk file, it says that the "Destination Drive is too small". I already tried the delete format option.

What do you think is the problem?


----------



## ThAbtO

fealdeals said:


> This is in reference to your post 831 as Im upgrading my Tivo Series 3.
> 
> Unitron, I need your help!
> 
> I purchased my 1 TB hard drive from amazon (WD AV-GP 1 TB AV Video Hard Drive: 3.5 Inch, SATA III, 64 MB Cache - WD10EURX)
> 
> Put it in my desktop and ran WinMFS. Notice that it shows 0 GB and only 65134 sectors. (see attached screenshot).
> 
> So when I go ahead and perform the restore from the .tbk file, it says that the "Destination Drive is too small". I already tried the delete format option.
> 
> What do you think is the problem?


I hope you did not let Windows Disk Management see that drive, or even format it either. If you did, you would have to delete all the partitions on the drive before running WinMFS.


----------



## unitron

fealdeals said:


> This is in reference to your post 831 as Im upgrading my Tivo Series 3.
> 
> Unitron, I need your help!
> 
> I purchased my 1 TB hard drive from amazon (WD AV-GP 1 TB AV Video Hard Drive: 3.5 Inch, SATA III, 64 MB Cache - WD10EURX)
> 
> Put it in my desktop and ran WinMFS. Notice that it shows 0 GB and only 65134 sectors. (see attached screenshot).
> 
> So when I go ahead and perform the restore from the .tbk file, it says that the "Destination Drive is too small". I already tried the delete format option.
> 
> What do you think is the problem?


What version of Windows are you running?

Do you have a GigaByte brand motherboard?

EDIT:

Refer to this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10038962#post10038962

for instructions on how to hook yourself up with a copy of the Ultimate Boot CD--you may need something on it in addition to the WD diagnostic software which is on it and you need to run the WD long test on that new drive before putting it into service after we figure out why the size reporting is screwy.


----------



## fealdeals

unitron said:


> What version of Windows are you running?
> 
> Do you have a GigaByte brand motherboard?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Refer to this post
> 
> [link removed because my post count is less than 5.
> 
> for instructions on how to hook yourself up with a copy of the Ultimate Boot CD--you may need something on it in addition to the WD diagnostic software which is on it and you need to run the WD long test on that new drive before putting it into service after we figure out why the size reporting is screwy.


Windows 7
Yes, Gigabyte motherboard
Okay, Ill try to run a test on it now.


----------



## fealdeals

fealdeals said:


> Windows 7
> Yes, Gigabyte motherboard
> Okay, Ill try to run a test on it now.


I was able to boot up ultimate boot CD, however, Im not sure which option I should run. I chose HDD-->Diagnosis and found 2 Western Digital diagnostic. I chose the more recent one and it loaded something but then nothing happened after that.

BTW, should I unplug my master primary drive while I do this? The new Tivo drive is the secondary drive.


----------



## unitron

fealdeals said:


> I was able to boot up ultimate boot CD, however, Im not sure which option I should run. I chose HDD-->Diagnosis and found 2 Western Digital diagnostic. I chose the more recent one and it loaded something but then nothing happened after that.
> 
> BTW, should I unplug my master primary drive while I do this? The new Tivo drive is the secondary drive.


The reason I asked about a GigaByte motherboard is that some of them in recent years put a Host Protected Area on hard drives without warning or seeking permission as soon as you boot.

Supposedly it only goes onto the "first" hard drive, so that if you had a board that was just PATA/IDE, it would go on the Primary master, provided you had a hard drive hooked there, or if the board was SATA only it would go only on the drive hooked to port 0 or port 1, depending on where they start counting, although say the ports are labeled 1-4, if there's no hard drive on 1, for whatever reason, it would try to find one on port 2, and then 3, and then 4.

As I say, it's supposed to only put an HPA on the first hard drive, which ordinarily would be the one you boot into Windows with, but it's worth checking to see if it put on your new drive as well because if it did that might be part of your problem.

If it's a fairly new motherboard, maybe they've even thought of some other boneheaded thing to do to drives about which I've yet to hear.

Also recently Amazon had some new WD20EURSs for sale, except it was actually some "partner" outfit selling them on Amazon and not Amazon themselves, and the drives weren't actually new, they had either been removed from, or were intended for, external enclosures (the WD Elements line) and so were already formatted and had stuff on them. So if you bought the drive from the Amazon site, but not directly from Amazon, who knows what might be going on with it.

There's a command line utility on both the MFS Live cd and somewhere on the UBCD called

hdparm

If you know that your Windows drive is connected to the first SATA port on the motherboard, you could type

hdparm -N /dev/sda

and hit the Enter key, and it should return a line that includes 2 numbers separated by a /

If the numbers are equal, then there's no HPA, if not, there probably is.

You should leave the Windows drive connected so that the motherboard will find the HPA on it and not put another one anywhere else when it boots up.

Assuming you've got the Windows drive connected to the first SATA port and the cd or dvd drive connected to the second one and the new drive connected to the third

hdparm -N /dev/sdc

should show you if there's an HPA on the new drive.

Check that out and report back and if necessary I'll try to tutor you on how to use

hdparm

to undo the HPA without doing any damage.

(hdparm has the ability to do a lot of damage if misused)


----------



## fealdeals

unitron said:


> The reason I asked about a GigaByte motherboard is that some of them in recent years put a Host Protected Area on hard drives without warning or seeking permission as soon as you boot.
> 
> Supposedly it only goes onto the "first" hard drive, so that if you had a board that was just PATA/IDE, it would go on the Primary master, provided you had a hard drive hooked there, or if the board was SATA only it would go only on the drive hooked to port 0 or port 1, depending on where they start counting, although say the ports are labeled 1-4, if there's no hard drive on 1, for whatever reason, it would try to find one on port 2, and then 3, and then 4.
> 
> As I say, it's supposed to only put an HPA on the first hard drive, which ordinarily would be the one you boot into Windows with, but it's worth checking to see if it put on your new drive as well because if it did that might be part of your problem.
> 
> If it's a fairly new motherboard, maybe they've even thought of some other boneheaded thing to do to drives about which I've yet to hear.
> 
> Also recently Amazon had some new WD20EURSs for sale, except it was actually some "partner" outfit selling them on Amazon and not Amazon themselves, and the drives weren't actually new, they had either been removed from, or were intended for, external enclosures (the WD Elements line) and so were already formatted and had stuff on them. So if you bought the drive from the Amazon site, but not directly from Amazon, who knows what might be going on with it.
> 
> There's a command line utility on both the MFS Live cd and somewhere on the UBCD called
> 
> hdparm
> 
> If you know that your Windows drive is connected to the first SATA port on the motherboard, you could type
> 
> hdparm -N /dev/sda
> 
> and hit the Enter key, and it should return a line that includes 2 numbers separated by a /
> 
> If the numbers are equal, then there's no HPA, if not, there probably is.
> 
> You should leave the Windows drive connected so that the motherboard will find the HPA on it and not put another one anywhere else when it boots up.
> 
> Assuming you've got the Windows drive connected to the first SATA port and the cd or dvd drive connected to the second one and the new drive connected to the third
> 
> hdparm -N /dev/sdc
> 
> should show you if there's an HPA on the new drive.
> 
> Check that out and report back and if necessary I'll try to tutor you on how to use
> 
> hdparm
> 
> to undo the HPA without doing any damage.
> 
> (hdparm has the ability to do a lot of damage if misused)


For whatever reason, I had the new hard drive on port 0, CD drive on port 2, and windows drive on port3. Yes, that does seem backwards and I didnt know it really made a difference.

So because the new drive was on port 0, do you think that HPA was put on it? 
1. Do you think I should try rearranging the drives to the proper port order now and then run WinMFS again?
2. Or just rearrange and run the hdparm?
3. Or dont rearrange and run hdparm?
4. I also have an SATA to USB adapter cable that I can use as well if that helps any.


----------



## seeb1950

I am new on this forum and my Tivo series 2, TCD540040 gave me the GSOD and is recycling. If anyone could please send me an image for this model I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you, Phil S.


----------



## unitron

fealdeals said:


> For whatever reason, I had the new hard drive on port 0, CD drive on port 2, and windows drive on port3. Yes, that does seem backwards and I didnt know it really made a difference.
> 
> So because the new drive was on port 0, do you think that HPA was put on it?
> 1. Do you think I should try rearranging the drives to the proper port order now and then run WinMFS again?
> 2. Or just rearrange and run the hdparm?
> 3. Or dont rearrange and run hdparm?
> 4. I also have an SATA to USB adapter cable that I can use as well if that helps any.


Because the new drive was on port 0 I'm almost certain you've got an HPA on there, and you may need to leave it there as a decoy while we figure out what's going on with the Windows drive which we will eventually place on port 0, but not just yet.

Need sleep--longer, more informative post tomorrow.


----------



## unitron

seeb1950 said:


> I am new on this forum and my Tivo series 2, TCD540040 gave me the GSOD and is recycling. If anyone could please send me an image for this model I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you, Phil S.


When and if you need a new image, the links are here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9862325#post9862325

but don't just go slapping one on the current drive that's (allegedly) giving trouble until you know what the problem is.

For instance, if it's a Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo, the odds are good your power supply needs capacitors replaced and will continue to cause strange symptoms until then.

While you're checking the power supply, you can also hook the drive up to a PC (but do not make it the "first" drive on a GigaByte brand motherboard) and run the drive maker's own diagnostic software "long test" (if it's a Maxtor, use the Seagate software) to make sure that there's still a good drive underneath the TiVo software on the drive.

Then if that checks out we can see what can be done about the TiVo software on the drive.

But not tonight.


----------



## unitron

fealdeals said:


> For whatever reason, I had the new hard drive on port 0, CD drive on port 2, and windows drive on port3. Yes, that does seem backwards and I didnt know it really made a difference.
> 
> So because the new drive was on port 0, do you think that HPA was put on it?
> 1. Do you think I should try rearranging the drives to the proper port order now and then run WinMFS again?
> 2. Or just rearrange and run the hdparm?
> 3. Or dont rearrange and run hdparm?
> 4. I also have an SATA to USB adapter cable that I can use as well if that helps any.


The stuff needed is on the UBCD, but if I could persuade you to download the .iso for the MFS Live cd and burn a bootable copy of that, the same stuff will be easier to get to

http://mfslive.org/forums/download/file.php?id=89

and I won't have to divert a PC from TiVo show copying to boot it with the UBCD to refresh my memory about how to get to the stuff we'll need.


----------



## lillevig

fealdeals said:


> 4. I also have an SATA to USB adapter cable that I can use as well if that helps any.


This is the safest, although slowest, way to do this. I've done dozens of images using this method.


----------



## seeb1950

Thanks Unitron. I don't see anything obvious on the PS like bulging capacitors. I ordered a new drive from dvr_dude since I'm still running only a 40 gig. I will hook the original Maxtor up to a computer and run the diagnostics. Thanks again.


----------



## fealdeals

unitron said:


> The stuff needed is on the UBCD, but if I could persuade you to download the .iso for the MFS Live cd and burn a bootable copy of that, the same stuff will be easier to get to
> 
> and I won't have to divert a PC from TiVo show copying to boot it with the UBCD to refresh my memory about how to get to the stuff we'll need.


Ok what are the instructions after I boot up with MFS Live?

The problem is that I have HPA most likely on the hard drive. I saw some articles on the internet to remove it like using HDAT2 using UBCD. Should I go ahead and do that?


----------



## unitron

fealdeals said:


> Ok what are the instructions after I boot up with MFS Live?
> 
> The problem is that I have HPA most likely on the hard drive. I saw some articles on the internet to remove it like using HDAT2 using UBCD. Should I go ahead and do that?


Leave the Windows drive on port2, the cd on port1 and the other drive on port 0.

Let the MFS Live cd boot to the default.

At the command line

hdparm -N /dev/sda

note results

hdparm -n /dev/sdc

note results

I'm expecting a number mismatch on sda

Maybe one on sdc

If there's already one on sdc it'll make life easier.

If not, we'll need to figure out how to make room on sdc for an HPA so we can move it to port 0, 'cause if we just move it your partition layout will get hosed.


----------



## fealdeals

unitron said:


> Leave the Windows drive on port2, the cd on port1 and the other drive on port 0.
> 
> Let the MFS Live cd boot to the default.
> 
> At the command line
> 
> hdparm -N /dev/sda
> 
> note results
> 
> hdparm -n /dev/sdc
> 
> note results
> 
> I'm expecting a number mismatch on sda
> 
> Maybe one on sdc
> 
> If there's already one on sdc it'll make life easier.
> 
> If not, we'll need to figure out how to make room on sdc for an HPA so we can move it to port 0, 'cause if we just move it your partition layout will get hosed.


Let me clarify the ports again:
Port 0 - Tivo Drive
Port 1 - nothing
Port 2 - CD drive
Port 3 - Windows Drive

Here are the results:
hdparm -N /dev/sda
1953523055/1953525168, HPA is enabled.

hdparm -n /dev/sdc
no such device or address


----------



## unitron

fealdeals said:


> Let me clarify the ports again:
> Port 0 - Tivo Drive
> Port 1 - nothing
> Port 2 - CD drive
> Port 3 - Windows Drive
> 
> Here are the results:
> hdparm -N /dev/sda
> 1953523055/1953525168, HPA is enabled.
> 
> hdparm -n /dev/sdc
> no such device or address


It's always N, not n. n does something else, I think, but anyway Linux/Unix is always (as far as I know) case sensitive.

So

/dev/sda = TiVo drive

/dev/sdb may equal nothing or may be the cd drive--I've seen some "Linuxes" deal with the "empty port not at the end of the chain of occupied ones" one way and others the other way.

So /dev/sdc may be the cd drive or the Windows drive and /dev/sdd may be the Windows drive or may not be anything.

fdisk -l /dev/sda

(that's a lower case L) followed by

fdisk -l /dev/sdb

fdisk -l /dev/sdc

fdisk -l /dev/sdd

should show you what's where.

fdisk

tends to choke on things that aren't hard drives, like cd decks, which is why I didn't just tell you to run

fdisk -l

which would list all the drives except it wouldn't because it would stop when it got to the cd.

So, once you know what that instance of Linux that's loaded into your PC RAM and is running once you boot with the MFS Live cd considers to be what, you can do the

hdparm -N /dev/sd"x"

for the values of "x" that are actually hard drives.


----------



## fealdeals

unitron said:


> It's always N, not n. n does something else, I think, but anyway Linux/Unix is always (as far as I know) case sensitive.
> 
> So
> 
> /dev/sda = TiVo drive
> 
> /dev/sdb may equal nothing or may be the cd drive--I've seen some "Linuxes" deal with the "empty port not at the end of the chain of occupied ones" one way and others the other way.
> 
> So /dev/sdc may be the cd drive or the Windows drive and /dev/sdd may be the Windows drive or may not be anything.
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sda
> 
> (that's a lower case L) followed by
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sdc
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sdd
> 
> should show you what's where.
> 
> fdisk
> 
> tends to choke on things that aren't hard drives, like cd decks, which is why I didn't just tell you to run
> 
> fdisk -l
> 
> which would list all the drives except it wouldn't because it would stop when it got to the cd.
> 
> So, once you know what that instance of Linux that's loaded into your PC RAM and is running once you boot with the MFS Live cd considers to be what, you can do the
> 
> hdparm -N /dev/sd"x"
> 
> for the values of "x" that are actually hard drives.


I took a picture of the output I got. See attached.


----------



## unitron

IF, IF, IF, your Windows drive is also a 1TB drive, shut things down, unhook the new TiVo drive to be, and hook the Windows drive to SATA 0 and reboot and make sure everything still works.

Report back.


----------



## fealdeals

unitron said:


> IF, IF, IF, your Windows drive is also a 1TB drive, shut things down, unhook the new TiVo drive to be, and hook the Windows drive to SATA 0 and reboot and make sure everything still works.
> 
> Report back.


Windows drive is also a 1TB drive.
Unhooked the Tivo drive and hooked the Windows drive to SATA 0.
Rebooted and everything still works fine.


----------



## unitron

fealdeals said:


> Windows drive is also a 1TB drive.
> Unhooked the Tivo drive and hooked the Windows drive to SATA 0.
> Rebooted and everything still works fine.


EDIT TO ADD:

These instructions are for fealdeals's specific situation only, do not follow them blindly because the

hdparm

utility is very powerful and very dangerous.

END EDIT

Okay, keep Windows drive on SATA 0 to be the "sacrificial" unit as far as the Giga's tendency to make HPAs is concerned.

If it finds one on the "first" drive when booted, it should be satisfied and not put one anywhere else.

Leave the cd or dvd drive connected and connect the new drive.

Boot with the MFS Live cd

Do

fdisk -l /dev/sd"x"

substituting a, then b, then c, etc, for "x" until you know where both hard drives are considered to be.

The Windows drive should be /dev/sda, but we'll make sure

hdparm -I /dev/sda

(even if it's the same brand, model as new drive, this should give serial number)

hdparm -i /dev/sda

might give serial as well. Both "I"s stand for information, the uppercase one gives a lot more.

Then, assuming the new drive is /dev/sdb

hdparm -I /dev/sdb

just to be absolutely sure.

Once you're sure that the Windows drive is sda and the new drive is sdb,

hdparm -N /dev/sdb

which should return an answer containing

1953523055/1953525168

The first number is the number of Logical Block Arrays the drive reports when asked ordinarily (which is what "hides" the Host Protected Area), and the second number is the actual LBA number of the drive. Check the drive label to make sure that number matches what the label says for LBA.

(For this next part, note where space are and are not used between parts)

Then very carefully enter

hdparm -N p1953525168 --yes-i-know-what-i-am-doing /dev/sdb

Note that the flag or option

-yes-i-know-what-i-am-doing

follows the

-

which indicates that what follows is an option, flag, or switch, so there's what looks like a double hyphen there.

When you use a

-

to indicate that what follows is an option, the option is entered immediately following the

-

without a space in between. Once there's a space, anything after that is not part of the option.

That should remove the HPA permanently. (that's what the p is for)

Unless the drive was still on SATA 0, in which case the HPA would be recreated upon boot all over again (which is why we need the "sacrificial" Windows drive there all the time).

Why yes, I did learn this the hard way now that you ask.



The way you properly get out of the MFS Live cd is either

poweroff

or

reboot

so after you run

hdparm -N p1953525168 --yes-i-know-what-i-am-doing /dev/sdb

reboot and run

hdparm -N /dev/sdb

again and make sure it reads

1953525168/1953525168

Once it does, you should be able to boot into Windows and use WinMFS (running as admin) to restore the .tbk file to the new drive, turning down the offer to expand, then checking the drive with

mfsinfo

and if everything looks okay, including a large Apple Free partition on the end, do

mfsadd

to do the expansion as a separate step.

Remember, hdparm can do stuff to a hard drive from which it is normally protected, some of which might not be reversable, so be _*very *_careful with it.

(and by very careful I mean almost paranoid)

If any of those numbers aren't the same, do not proceed until we figure out what's going on.


----------



## fealdeals

Unitron, everything worked flawlessly. Im going through the Tivo guided setup now. Thank you so much! I still have no idea how you know so much. In any case, I appreciate your time and effort to help me!


----------



## unitron

fealdeals said:


> ...I still have no idea how you know so much...


Learned a lot of it the hard way, the rest by reading posts at places like here written by others who learned the hard way.

Glad I can quit worrying about you.


----------



## fealdeals

After going through guided set up, when I went to My Shows, it gave me Tivo Error #51. I googled it and people said to go to "Clear and Delete Everything". I did that and now its working fine.


----------



## ThAbtO

fealdeals said:


> After going through guided set up, when I went to My Shows, it gave me Tivo Error #51. I googled it and people said to go to "Clear and Delete Everything". I did that and now its working fine.


That happens when you have used a Tivo image that was not originally from that specific Tivo because its "Married" to the Tivo Service number on the Main board which encodes the recordings. Another indication is in System Information, your Tivo Service Number are all Zeros. Clear & Delete Everything resolves this issue.


----------



## empiretc

the drive in our trusty TCD540040 (lifetimer) has decided to quit after all these years. any idea where one can get a copy of the drive img? 

got it several years ago (just in case), but never needed it and can't find it now.


TIA


Edit:


Found post #1535. THANKS unitron!!! Was able to img a drive, and tivo is alive again!


----------



## unitron

empiretc said:


> the drive in our trusty TCD540040 (lifetimer) has decided to quit after all these years. any idea where one can get a copy of the drive img?
> 
> got it several years ago (just in case), but never needed it and can't find it now.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found post #1535. THANKS unitron!!! Was able to img a drive, and tivo is alive again!


Did you get the "c" version?


----------



## empiretc

unitron said:


> Did you get the "c" version?


yes sir.

the first drive imaged seemed to work ok for a bit, but then went gsod after a while. imaged another and replaced it, and that one has been solid since yesterday. (these are old drives, lol).

any idea where someone can get a copy of the image for a tivohd and tivo premiere?

we have some on the way. can we just create an image with WinMFS?


----------



## ThAbtO

WinMFS does not work on Premiere or later Tivos.


----------



## unitron

empiretc said:


> yes sir.
> 
> the first drive imaged seemed to work ok for a bit, but then went gsod after a while. imaged another and replaced it, and that one has been solid since yesterday. (these are old drives, lol).
> 
> any idea where someone can get a copy of the image for a tivohd and tivo premiere?
> 
> we have some on the way. can we just create an image with WinMFS?


TCD652160 image for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak

TCD652160 image for use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk

Consult the DvrBARS thread for Premiere images and the software with which to restore them.


----------



## empiretc

unitron said:


> TCD652160 image for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak
> 
> TCD652160 image for use with WinMFS:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk
> 
> Consult the DvrBARS thread for Premiere images and the software with which to restore them.


SWEET!!

thanks again!


----------



## yammerpants

unitron said:


> I think this is 11.0k and not m, but it's new enough to let you put a 2TB in there
> 
> ...(links redacted because I'm new here)...
> 
> and promo code
> 
> EMCPHHP48
> 
> brings it down to $90
> 
> After restoring the image to a drive, when it says it finished and that you have extra space, and asks if you want to expand, tell it no.
> 
> Then check the drive with
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> to make sure everything looks okay. At any time after that, including a test period in the TiVo if you like, you can expand by running
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> And as long as you've got the lid off, take a good look at the capacitors in the power supply--better yet, if you've got a voltmeter, check the actual DC output voltages where it plugs onto the motherboard.


Thanks unitron, this helped me immensely. I did make the mistake of not running winmfs as administrator, and got a bit sidetracked by that, but everything else worked very well. Replaced all the capacitors just in case, a couple were bulging, and might have contributed to the hard drive failing, as it won't even spin up anymore.

This site has been great, so many helpful comments. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

yammerpants said:


> Thanks unitron, this helped me immensely. I did make the mistake of not running winmfs as administrator, and got a bit sidetracked by that, but everything else worked very well. Replaced all the capacitors just in case, a couple were bulging, and might have contributed to the hard drive failing, as it won't even spin up anymore.
> 
> This site has been great, so many helpful comments. Thanks!


Drive was probably going out anyway from old age, but bulgy caps mean you have to recap the power supply before you can rely on any other troubleshooting other than hooking the drive to a PC and running the drive maker's long test on it, or looking at it with

mfsinfo

in WinMFS to make sure the software ain't scrambled.


----------



## jstauf86

Dose anyone have an image for a HDVR2 software version 6.4a?


----------



## AudioNutz

ThAbtO said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk


I realize that this image (should) work with WinMFS, but I never did have much luck with WinMFS. Is there an image that works with MFSLive, or is there a way I can convert this one to that other format?

Is it really that much different than the 652 images?


----------



## AudioNutz

Nevermind,
I just made my own. And this one is v11.0m.


----------



## Max Beta

Hoping to find S2 TCD24008A image out there somewhere! :up:

My hdd has failed, but the machine works fine and I'd like to replace or uprgade the hdd.


----------



## unitron

Max Beta said:


> Hoping to find S2 TCD24008A image out there somewhere! :up:
> 
> My hdd has failed, but the machine works fine and I'd like to replace or uprgade the hdd.


As long as you're using a drive with an LBA count at least as high as on the Maxtor 80GB drive that came in my 240, these should work in any 240.

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

For use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk

I specifically mention the LBA count of the Maxtor drive because back then they made drives with a slightly higher LBA per GB count than the other brands like WD and Seagate, so the image taken from my Maxtor 80GB won't quite fit a WD or Seagate 80GB drive.


----------



## Max Beta

That was fast! Thank you very much!


----------



## kriscjensen

need an image for a TCD748000 Premiere XL THX etc. Thanks much!!!!


----------



## unitron

kriscjensen said:


> need an image for a TCD748000 Premiere XL THX etc. Thanks much!!!!


As the software which works for restoring images to Series 1, Series 2, and Series 3 TiVo models does not work on anything newer, and since the Premiere line are Series 4 models, allow me to suggest that you start reading here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

and once you understand how to use the DvrBARS program, ask for an image in that thread, where your request is more likely to be noticed by someone who can help you out with an S4 image request.


----------



## ggieseke

kriscjensen said:


> need an image for a TCD748000 Premiere XL THX etc. Thanks much!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## tivomolly

I have a TiVo Series-2 TCD240040 whose upgraded 160 Gb HDD finally died. I can't find my backup of the original drive. I'd like to just get it working again with a 40 or 80 Gb HDD.
Can someone please provide an image and tell me what size HDD will be needed for that image? Thank you VERY much in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

I think S2 can use up to a 1 TB drive using an appropriate SATA-to-IDE adapter. Try a WD 10EARS/10EARX.


----------



## unitron

tivomolly said:


> I have a TiVo Series-2 TCD240040 whose upgraded 160 Gb HDD finally died. I can't find my backup of the original drive. I'd like to just get it working again with a 40 or 80 Gb HDD.
> Can someone please provide an image and tell me what size HDD will be needed for that image? Thank you VERY much in advance!


Back when the 240's were being made Maxtor was making drives that were slightly larger, number of sectors-wise, than the other brands for a given advertised size.

So if your TiVo originally came with a Maxtor, the way my 240 did, it would have a 40GB drive with a slightly higher LBA number than a WD or Seagate 40GB from that same era.

So an image made from it would need either another 40GB Maxtor onto which to be restored, or anybody's 60GB or larger drive.

Considering how difficult and expensive per GB it is to get PATA/IDE drives anymore that aren't used and used up, you should probably acquaint yourself with the SATA adapter thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

I have images I made from a 240080, which means it'll need a 100GB or bigger drive, and I have an image from somebody else for a 24004A, but I have no idea if it came from a fat 40GB Maxtor or a normal 40GB WD or Seagate.

Apparently TiVo wasn't using Maxtors exclusively back then.

Are you accustomed to using the MFS Live cd v1.4 or WinMFS?

Do you have any drives already on hand?


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> Considering how difficult and expensive per GB it is to get PATA/IDE drives anymore that aren't used and used up, you should probably acquaint yourself with the SATA adapter thread.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883


I have seen your comment on Amazon on a SATA/IDE adapter.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SKTUE2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8


----------



## tivomolly

I am familiar with WinMFS and MFSTools but not MFSLive. I am also acquainted with IDE/SATA Adapaters: I'm an IT Dept mgr. 

Beside an image or two to play with to try to get my 240 TiVo going again, I have had very poor luck with WinMFS. Restores won't complete and the repair tools won't complete. I get messages that WinMFS has stopped working and dead drives which must then be LLF'ed.

Thanks for any and all assistance!


----------



## unitron

tivomolly said:


> I am familiar with WinMFS and MFSTools but not MFSLive. I am also acquainted with IDE/SATA Adapaters: I'm an IT Dept mgr.
> 
> Beside an image or two to play with to try to get my 240 TiVo going again, I have had very poor luck with WinMFS. Restores won't complete and the repair tools won't complete. I get messages that WinMFS has stopped working and dead drives which must then be LLF'ed.
> 
> Thanks for any and all assistance!


You don't need to be acquainted with SATA adapters, you need to be acquainted with which ones work in which TiVos, which is why I pointed you to the thread where the people who have learned the hard way try to make it easier for the rest of us.

MFS Live is a bootable cd image (some version of Linux) with a version of MFS Tools included. It's what spike created before he created WinMFS.

These first two files were taken from my 240080 (or maybe it's a 24008A--doesn't matter, it'll still work in any 240), and they came off of a Maxtor, so that means you'll need at least a 100GB drive.

and they're the "b" version of the latest software, which was updated to the "c" version about a year ago to deal with the Saint TiVo's Day Massacre problem, so when they phone home to the mothership they'll want to spend some time downloading the update.

And that's after they sort out the TiVo Service Number mismatch.

The .bak is for use with MFS Live or MFS Tools.

The .tbk is for use with WinMFS.

The third file I got from I don't remember where and don't know if it came off of a fat Maxtor or not, so I'd plan on it needing a 60GB or bigger just in case.

I assume it's version "b" also.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/TCD24004A.tbk

Allow me to suggest that whichever software you use, you do the restore, check it with

mfsinfo

to make sure everything's okay and only then as a separate step use

mfsadd

to expand if there's any space into which to expand.

Also, if doing it command line style, do use the

-p

option (which tells it to use the 'optimized' partition layout that came standard starting with the S2s), but not the

-x

which is the expand after everything else is done option, which doesn't always work as a part of the restore command, and there's probably nothing gained by using

-z

Swap should be a minimum of 128

(-s128)

If using WinMFS, when you click on File, Restore, it'll give you the option on the partition layout in the same box as it lets you set the swap size, and if it doesn't then it should automatically do it with the optimized layout, where the first partition is sectors 1-63, inclusive, and the partition that starts on sector 64 will not be partition 2 (Bootstrap 1) as indicated on the partition map, but probably partition 13, and definitely one of the MFS Media partitions.


----------



## tivomolly

What would be the result/symptom of trying to restore an image to a smaller drive or one with a smaller LBA count? Maybe that's what has been happening to me...?


----------



## tivomolly

Unitron, Thank you very much for everything: The file links, the warning re: SATA adapters and especially the explanation of what each of the command-line options do. I like to understand what is going-on with the commands. Again, Thank You!


----------



## unitron

tivomolly said:


> What would be the result/symptom of trying to restore an image to a smaller drive or one with a smaller LBA count? Maybe that's what has been happening to me...?


What would be the result? A whole bunch of not happening, no way, no how.

I'm pretty sure both WinMFS and MFS Live will give you some sort of "target drive too small" error message, and not try at all, rather than try and fail.

Unfortunately the size difference is great enough that you can't even cheat on the swap partition size to shoehorn onto a non-Maxtor of the same size.


----------



## jmbach

unitron said:


> What would be the result? A whole bunch of not happening, no way, no how.
> 
> I'm pretty sure both WinMFS and MFS Live will give you some sort of "target drive too small" error message, and not try at all, rather than try and fail.
> 
> Unfortunately the size difference is great enough that you can't even cheat on the swap partition size to shoehorn onto a non-Maxtor of the same size.


You have me wondering a little bit unitron. Would you happen to have the MFSInfo information handy on those images. (my phone has limited forum tools for me to search at this time) I am wondering if trimming the wasted space off of the media partitions would provide enough room.


----------



## unitron

jmbach said:


> You have me wondering a little bit unitron. Would you happen to have the MFSInfo information handy on those images. (my phone has limited forum tools for me to search at this time) *I am wondering if trimming the wasted space off of the media partitions* would provide enough room.


Okay, you have officially gone beyond the point where I would know what in the bleep I was talking about.

I suppose you could examine the source code for the MFS Live cd to find the individual commands that get invoked when you run the

restore

command and insert something that would let you change the size it wants to make the partitions as it creates them and compile your own custom version, but that's way beyond anything I'd know how to go about doing.

If I get a chance and a PC motherboard that'll co-operate, I'll try to run

mfsinfo

and/or

pdisk

against the original drive for my 240 and post the results, but probably best not to be holding your breath while waiting for it to happen.


----------



## jmbach

Downloaded one of your "fat" images. It has about 1GB of data beyond a "standard" 40GB drive. Too much to overcome. The media partitions would have to be modified and not just having the excess unused sectors trimmed off.


----------



## publow13

Can anyone direct me to an image for a TCD748000. My factory drive has passed beyond the ability to be cloned to a new drive. Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## ggieseke

publow13 said:


> Can anyone direct me to an image for a TCD748000. My factory drive has passed beyond the ability to be cloned to a new drive. Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


PM sent.


----------



## publow13

Thanks again Greg - that did the trick.


----------



## janean77

I need image for TCD540080

Thank you


----------



## unitron

janean77 said:


> I need image for TCD540080
> 
> Thank you


These were made from a 540040, but will work just as well.

You'll need a drive at least as big as the 40GB Maxtor that came in this TiVo originally.

Back then Maxtor drives had a slightly higher LBA number for a given GB size than the other brands, so you'll probably need at least a 60GB drive.

Do the expansion as a separate step after you do the image restore and check it with

mfsinfo

to make sure everything looks alright.

This image is for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.bak

This image is for use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.tbk

The "c" indicates that it's already upgraded to the latest version of the 540 software.


----------



## Marcvs

Need an up-to-date image for a TCD 652160 (Series 3 HD) - hard drive has given up the ghost, and my backup is giving me grief. Thanks in advance.


----------



## unitron

Marcvs said:


> Need an up-to-date image for a TCD 652160 (Series 3 HD) - hard drive has given up the ghost, and my backup is giving me grief. Thanks in advance.


Use with MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak

Use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk


----------



## Marcvs

Downloading MFS I get the following. Muchos gracias.
md5 652m.bak 
MD5 (652m.bak) = 37a415d9a9c1713dacdeb0e9b3b47ffa


----------



## unitron

Marcvs said:


> Downloading MFS I get the following. Muchos gracias.
> md5 652m.bak
> MD5 (652m.bak) = 37a415d9a9c1713dacdeb0e9b3b47ffa


I never did a hash on those backups, so I don't know if you're complimenting or complaining.


----------



## estacionsj

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Can anyone direct me to an image for a TCD648250B. My Original drive just clicks and i don't think it can be cloned to a new drive.

Thanks


----------



## unitron

estacionsj said:


> Can anyone direct me to an image for a TCD648250B. My Original drive just clicks and i don't think it can be cloned to a new drive.
> 
> Thanks


For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak

For use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk

While you're running the manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test on new drive before using it, make sure your TiVo's power supply is working properly. They can easily be borderline, and that can cause all sorts of symptoms.


----------



## estacionsj

unitron said:


> For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4
> 
> While you're running the manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test on new drive before using it, make sure your TiVo's power supply is working properly. They can easily be borderline, and that can cause all sorts of symptoms.


Thanks so much for the hlp


----------



## mc_hotmail

Hi unitron,

There seems to be a software bug in my TCD746500:

"Acquiring Channel stuck at 89%"
/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520123

Please let me know if you happen to have an image for it. Otherwise, can I clone my working 320GB Premiere onto the broken 500GB drive?

Thanks

--mc


----------



## GwdN00b2014

Hi!

I have two Tivo Series 2 DVR's. A TCD230040 and a TCD140060. One has a bad hard drive and the other is stuck in a "setup loop." I would very much appreciate image for either (or both!) so that I can try to revive them!

Thank you!
Adam


----------



## Ken1969

Anyone have a .TBK for TCD746320?


----------



## ThAbtO

mc_hotmail said:


> Hi unitron,
> 
> There seems to be a software bug in my TCD746500:
> 
> "Acquiring Channel stuck at 89%"
> /tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520123
> 
> Please let me know if you happen to have an image for it. Otherwise, can I clone my working 320GB Premiere onto the broken 500GB drive?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --mc





Ken1969 said:


> Anyone have a .TBK for TCD746320?


There is no .TBK WinMFS image as it does not work on Premieres. You can, however, use JMFS or DVRBars.


----------



## ThAbtO

GwdN00b2014 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have two Tivo Series 2 DVR's. A TCD230040 and a TCD140060. One has a bad hard drive and the other is stuck in a "setup loop." I would very much appreciate image for either (or both!) so that I can try to revive them!
> 
> Thank you!
> Adam


PM sent for TCD140 image.


----------



## Ken1969

Anybody have an image of TCD746320?


----------



## ThAbtO

Ken1969 said:


> Anybody have an image of TCD746320?


What did I just say in the previous post?


----------



## unitron

Ken1969 said:


> Anybody have an image of TCD746320?


See this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

for software that you can use to write a 746 image to a drive, and then go to the last page and ask for a DvrBARS-compatible 746 image.


----------



## ggieseke

mc_hotmail said:


> Hi unitron,
> 
> There seems to be a software bug in my TCD746500:
> 
> "Acquiring Channel stuck at 89%"
> /tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520123
> 
> Please let me know if you happen to have an image for it. Otherwise, can I clone my working 320GB Premiere onto the broken 500GB drive?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --mc


I sent you a PM with a link to the DvrBARS 320 image. You could also clone your own 320 to the 500. Either way you'll have to run C&DE afterward.


----------



## ggieseke

Ken1969 said:


> Anybody have an image of TCD746320?


PM sent.


----------



## mc_hotmail

ggieseke said:


> I sent you a PM with a link to the DvrBARS 320 image. You could also clone your own 320 to the 500. Either way you'll have to run C&DE afterward.


Thank you :bow: You saved me some much hassle and time.


----------



## richchris

Does anyone happen to still have an image for the Pioneer DVR-810H? Thanks!!


----------



## chadfetter

I need an image for a Tivo Series 3 HD TCD652160

Can anyone help me out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lmorsch

I think the TiVo hd is dead, getting segfault while running mfs

does anyone have an image for TCD240080?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## unitron

chadfetter said:


> I need an image for a Tivo Series 3 HD TCD652160
> 
> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk

Use the .bak with the MFS Live cd v1.4 and the .tbk with WinMFS

No matter which one, do not expand if the target drive is bigger than 160GB.

Do the restoration

(with MFS Live where it tells you do add

-zxpi

on the command line, just add

-pi

),

then check the drive with

mfsinfo

and make sure everything looks okay.

Then you can expand with

mfsadd


----------



## unitron

Lmorsch said:


> I think the TiVo hd is dead, getting segfault while running mfs
> 
> does anyone have an image for TCD240080?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


To use either of these 2 images, taken from the same 240080, you will need a target drive with an LBA number of at least 160086528

A typical WD or Seagate 80GB drive won't quite be oversized enough like the Maxtors from that era.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk

Use the .bak with the MFS Live cd v1.4 and the .tbk with WinMFS

If you don't have a big enough drive, this image

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/TCD24004A.tbk

will work, but I'm pretty sure it came from a 40GB Maxtor, which means other brand 40GB drives won't be big enough, but a 60GB or bigger will be fine.

No matter which one, do not expand (if you have a drive large enough for there to be room for expansion).

Do the restoration

(with MFS Live where it tells you do add

-zxpi

on the command line, just add

-pi

),

then check the drive with

mfsinfo

and make sure everything looks okay.

Then you can expand with

mfsadd


----------



## joe.masters

Need an image for a TCD648250B. Anybody got one they're willing to share?


----------



## ThAbtO

joe.masters said:


> Need an image for a TCD648250B. Anybody got one they're willing to share?


TCD648250B image here


----------



## Lou_d

Hi everyone. Looks like I messed up my original HD from a Premiere elite xl4 tcd758250 trying to upgrade it. Oh coarse I didn't make a backup. Didn't think I would screw up the original drive but I did.

Anyone else been in this boat? What's my best option to get an image? Seems a few places offer 2tb\4tb replacement drives for my model. Also seen some refurbished models. Could I get one of these and use the hard drive in it to fix mine? (make in image and restore it to my drive?) Also check instantcake, but they don't have a CD for my model.

thanks for any advice!


----------



## ThAbtO

Instant Cake has been outdated for years and will not help you.

You need to use JMFS or DVRBars for backups, restores. You would need to have a new drive at least 250 GB or larger to accommodate an image.


----------



## ggieseke

Lou_d said:


> Hi everyone. Looks like I messed up my original HD from a Premiere elite xl4 tcd758250 trying to upgrade it. Oh coarse I didn't make a backup. Didn't think I would screw up the original drive but I did.
> 
> Anyone else been in this boat? What's my best option to get an image? Seems a few places offer 2tb\4tb replacement drives for my model. Also seen some refurbished models. Could I get one of these and use the hard drive in it to fix mine? (make in image and restore it to my drive?) Also check instantcake, but they don't have a CD for my model.
> 
> thanks for any advice!


I sent you a PM with a link to the factory image. Once you restore it to a 2TB drive with DvrBARS you will have to put it back in the TiVo and let it update before attempting to break the 2TB limit. I have an image that's already on 20.4.1 but I haven't tested it personally. Let me know if you want it too.


----------



## ggieseke

ThAbtO said:


> You need to use JMFS or DVRBars for backups, restores. You would need to have a new drive at least 250 GB or larger to accommodate an image.


That should be 2TB, not 250GB (despite the confusing model number).


----------



## Lou_d

I cant send a PM, but wanted to thank you for the help, So thank you!


----------



## Lou_d

ggieseke said:


> I sent you a PM with a link to the factory image. Once you restore it to a 2TB drive with DvrBARS you will have to put it back in the TiVo and let it update before attempting to break the 2TB limit. I have an image that's already on 20.4.1 but I haven't tested it personally. Let me know if you want it too.


Thank you again Ggieseke. you saved me. Loaded the image. popped it in the TiVo and it booted right up and updated.


----------



## RavenMind

Hi everyone. Nothing relevant to add here. 
Just wanted my first post on this forum to be a thank you guys for all your hard work & help! I've literally spent hours reading here and thanks to people like ggieseke, unitron, nooneuknow, and others, it looks like you've got a great community going here!


----------



## ggieseke

Welcome to TCF!


----------



## unitron

RavenMind said:


> Hi everyone. Nothing relevant to add here.
> Just wanted my first post on this forum to be a thank you guys for all your hard work & help! I've literally spent hours reading here and thanks to people like ggieseke, unitron, nooneuknow, and others, it looks like you've got a great community going here!


Get out your Torx drivers and start tinkering so that you can add what you learn to the collective knowledge.


----------



## npuls

I recently bought a lifetime T800 with a bad hard drive and I have tried everything to get the image off of it, but it's deader than a door knob. Thanks


----------



## robomeister

npuls,

I have a WinMFS backup of that model. I can send it to you, if you need it. Send me a private message (PM) for more details.

robomeister


----------



## ThAbtO

robomeister said:


> npuls,
> 
> I have a WinMFS backup of that model. I can send it to you, if you need it. Send me a private message (PM) for more details.
> 
> robomeister


He cannot PM you because his posts is only at 1 now.


----------



## seamuski

Hi There,
Did you ever get an aus image for the tivo, myTIVO just died and i am trying to 3 image
Cheers
Jim


----------



## ggieseke

seamuski said:


> Hi There,
> Did you ever get an aus image for the tivo, myTIVO just died and i am trying to 3 image
> Cheers
> Jim


I'm working on getting a DvrBARS image but it may be a while. It's a full backup and we have to work out a way to transfer a 312GB file. Hopefully once that's done I can come up with a truncated image that's practical.


----------



## 90days

I've been happy with my HD for six years, but recently it failed to update. I have it connected to a tuner adapter. I read that it is a bad idea to run GS, but I read that after I got stuck in that loop  Kickstart 57 didn't help. 

Does anyone have an image I can use for model TCD652160. It has the original 160 GB drive. Now might be a good time to keep the 160 for a backup and upgrade. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## jmbach

A  few posts back you will find what you are looking for.

This would be a good time to upgrade it to a 2TB drive.


----------



## lpwcomp

90days said:


> Does anyone have an image I can use for model TCD652160. It has the original 160 GB drive. Now might be a good time to keep the 160 for a backup and upgrade.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


If the image on the 160 was usable, you wouldn't need to acquire one. Since it doesn't seem to be, there's no point in keeping it as a backup.

Have you tried temporarily disconnecting the TA?


----------



## unitron

90days said:


> I've been happy with my HD for six years, but recently it failed to update. I have it connected to a tuner adapter. I read that it is a bad idea to run GS, but I read that after I got stuck in that loop  Kickstart 57 didn't help.
> 
> Does anyone have an image I can use for model TCD652160. It has the original 160 GB drive. Now might be a good time to keep the 160 for a backup and upgrade.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Read this post all the way to its end

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10257191#post10257191

before you wipe that 160GB drive.

and if you can't fix it, images here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10241714#post10241714


----------



## 90days

Thanks for the help, guys!
I had let it sit for three days while disconnected from the network, the tuner adapter via USB, and the cable card. What I didn't think about (and the TiVo support guy didn't mention) was disconnecting the cable. I thought disconnecting the TA would be enough, but I see how it may have been busy trying to make sense of the cable input for three days rather than cleaning up. 

I had also thought about trying to hack into the TiVoHD. If I had a shell, I would be able to run "dbgc-mcp -fg-gc" manually. The "Force Garbage Collection & Guide Indexing" thread on ************ dot com talks about it. It sounds like there is a PROM mod and kernel patch available for HDs. I had fun upgrading my series 1 about 10 years ago, adding RAM, a NIC, a web server, and burning shows to DVD. But I haven't tried to break into my series 2, 3, HD, or premier. It sounds like it could take some time, but it might be worth it if I get more S03 errors. 

I'd kinda like to keep my shows, so I'll put the box in isolation for a few days, then try the nooneuknow Tiny TiVo trick. If that doesn't work, I'll re-image the 160 GB, then upgrade to a 1 TB. It looks like I can use the restore -s option to increase the swap size, but I'm not sure whether that will help prevent S03 in the future. 

Thanks again for the advice and images!


----------



## unitron

90days said:


> Thanks for the help, guys!
> I had let it sit for three days while disconnected from the network, the tuner adapter via USB, and the cable card. What I didn't think about (and the TiVo support guy didn't mention) was disconnecting the cable. I thought disconnecting the TA would be enough, but I see how it may have been busy trying to make sense of the cable input for three days rather than cleaning up.
> 
> I had also thought about trying to hack into the TiVoHD. If I had a shell, I would be able to run "dbgc-mcp -fg-gc" manually. The "Force Garbage Collection & Guide Indexing" thread on ************ dot com talks about it. It sounds like there is a PROM mod and kernel patch available for HDs. I had fun upgrading my series 1 about 10 years ago, adding RAM, a NIC, a web server, and burning shows to DVD. But I haven't tried to break into my series 2, 3, HD, or premier. It sounds like it could take some time, but it might be worth it if I get more S03 errors.
> 
> I'd kinda like to keep my shows, so I'll put the box in isolation for a few days, then try the nooneuknow Tiny TiVo trick. If that doesn't work, I'll re-image the 160 GB, then upgrade to a 1 TB. It looks like I can use the restore -s option to increase the swap size, but I'm not sure whether that will help prevent S03 in the future.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice and images!


All my TiVos are on analog cable, but based on what I've read around here over the past few years the thing to do to avoid S03s is to turn off the power to the tuning adapter periodically (the lamp timer trick) so that the TiVo will successfully perform Garbage Collection.

This thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=424234

and this one

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=472857

are among those where it was gradually figured out that TAs cause this problem.


----------



## lpwcomp

You can't s/w hack a Series 3. You can't hack a Premiere or Roamio at all.

If you do end up using a new image, there is no reason to re-image the 160GB if you are going to expand to a 1TB drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

90days said:


> Thanks for the help, guys!
> I had let it sit for three days while disconnected from the network, the tuner adapter via USB, and the cable card. What I didn't think about (and the TiVo support guy didn't mention) was disconnecting the cable. I thought disconnecting the TA would be enough, but I see how it may have been busy trying to make sense of the cable input for three days rather than cleaning up.
> 
> I had also thought about trying to hack into the TiVoHD. If I had a shell, I would be able to run "dbgc-mcp -fg-gc" manually. The "Force Garbage Collection & Guide Indexing" thread on ************ dot com talks about it. It sounds like there is a PROM mod and kernel patch available for HDs. I had fun upgrading my series 1 about 10 years ago, adding RAM, a NIC, a web server, and burning shows to DVD. But I haven't tried to break into my series 2, 3, HD, or premier. It sounds like it could take some time, but it might be worth it if I get more S03 errors.
> 
> I'd kinda like to keep my shows, so I'll put the box in isolation for a few days, then try the nooneuknow Tiny TiVo trick. If that doesn't work, I'll re-image the 160 GB, then upgrade to a 1 TB. It looks like I can use the restore -s option to increase the swap size, but I'm not sure whether that will help prevent S03 in the future.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice and images!


The only way to fix S03 errors is to do "Clear Program Info & To Do List." Re-imaging the Tivo drive will copy the error over.


----------



## blaze34

My hard drive in my Philips DSR7000 died and the MFSCopy did not work so I need a clean image to put on another drive. Does anyone have access to version 6.4 for this unit?


----------



## nedkelly

Hi, I had a TCD663320 given to me that has a failed hard drive in it, does anyone have a link to an image for it so I can replace the drive hopefully with a 1tb one?


----------



## SFDave

I have a TiVo Premiere XL that I purchased on eBay with a pre-expanded 2TB drive. I plan to upgrade it to a 4TB drive, but just in case I screw things up, I'd like to have an image of the original 1TB drive on hand. Could someone hook me up with one?


----------



## lpwcomp

SFDave said:


> I have a TiVo Premiere XL that I purchased on eBay with a pre-expanded 2TB drive. I plan to upgrade it to a 4TB drive, but just in case I screw things up, I'd like to have an image of the original 1TB drive on hand. Could someone hook me up with one?


Why would you need one? Just backup the 2TB before you do anything else.


----------



## hdog

Need image for tcd140060.

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

hdog said:


> Need image for tcd140060.
> 
> Thanks.


TCD140xxx image here


----------



## hdog

Thanks ThAbtO. As usual, it was here, I just didn't find it.


----------



## ggieseke

SFDave said:


> I have a TiVo Premiere XL that I purchased on eBay with a pre-expanded 2TB drive. I plan to upgrade it to a 4TB drive, but just in case I screw things up, I'd like to have an image of the original 1TB drive on hand. Could someone hook me up with one?


PM sent.


----------



## nedkelly

Anyone got a TCD663320 image?


----------



## SFDave

Thanks ggieseke! 
Can't send a PM until 5 more posts. (Make that 4 posts now.)


----------



## Chas94539

Hi All!

I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320 (series 4). I recently purchased it on eBay and would like to have a copy to upgrade to a higher capacity disk and to have it as a backup.

I had a series 2 which has had 2 drive failures (I'm on my third drive now). When the first hard drive died, I panicked as I didn't have a image. Fortunately, one of the members on this forum was kind enough to send me an image. I have had to use it twice.

Having learned my lesson, I would like to have an image for a TCD746320 so it'll be easier and quicker to restore the hard drive.

Thank you very much for your support!

Bye... 
Charles


----------



## unitron

Chas94539 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320 (series 4). I recently purchased it on eBay and would like to have a copy to upgrade to a higher capacity disk and to have it as a backup.
> 
> I had a series 2 which has had 2 drive failures (I'm on my third drive now). When the first hard drive died, I panicked as I didn't have a image. Fortunately, one of the members on this forum was kind enough to send me an image. I have had to use it twice.
> 
> Having learned my lesson, I would like to have an image for a TCD746320 so it'll be easier and quicker to restore the hard drive.
> 
> Thank you very much for your support!
> 
> Bye...
> Charles


Since that's a Premiere and stuff like MFS Live and WinMFS can't do anything for it except screw it up, you should familarize yourself with the Premiere jmfs thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

(not to be confused with the jmfs Series 3 HD thread)

and with the DvrBARS thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

jmfs is for copying an original Premiere drive to a bigger one and expanding into the rest of it, but you can't use it to make a compressed backup image the way the MFS Tools based stuff worked on earlier TiVos.

For something along those lines, you need the DvrBARS software.

It's a good place to ask for a DvrBARS restorable image as well.


----------



## ggieseke

Chas94539 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320 (series 4). I recently purchased it on eBay and would like to have a copy to upgrade to a higher capacity disk and to have it as a backup.
> 
> I had a series 2 which has had 2 drive failures (I'm on my third drive now). When the first hard drive died, I panicked as I didn't have a image. Fortunately, one of the members on this forum was kind enough to send me an image. I have had to use it twice.
> 
> Having learned my lesson, I would like to have an image for a TCD746320 so it'll be easier and quicker to restore the hard drive.
> 
> Thank you very much for your support!
> 
> Bye...
> Charles


PM sent.


----------



## lpwcomp

Chas94539 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320 (series 4). I recently purchased it on eBay and would like to have a copy to upgrade to a higher capacity disk and to have it as a backup.
> 
> I had a series 2 which has had 2 drive failures (I'm on my third drive now). When the first hard drive died, I panicked as I didn't have a image. Fortunately, one of the members on this forum was kind enough to send me an image. I have had to use it twice.
> 
> Having learned my lesson, I would like to have an image for a TCD746320 so it'll be easier and quicker to restore the hard drive.
> 
> Thank you very much for your support!
> 
> Bye...
> Charles


You'd be better off setting it up first, then making your own image file using DvrBARS.

When you do the upgrade (using JMFS as Unitron said), you're also better off starting with your existing disk. The only time you want to use an image acquired from somewhere else is if your current drive is unusable.


----------



## Chas94539

Thank you very much ggieseke! Your the best!

Bye... 
Charles


----------



## Chas94539

Hi unitron and Ipwcomp,

Thank you very much for your input. I'm not familiar with restoring an image for series 4 TiVos as I've only done it for series 2. I knew there was a change in the restore procedure, but wasn't sure where to look for it. Thank you very much for providing the links for me to peruse!


----------



## unitron

Chas94539 said:


> Hi unitron and Ipwcomp,
> 
> Thank you very much for your input. I'm not familiar with restoring an image for series 4 TiVos as I've only done it for series 2. I knew there was a change in the restore procedure, but wasn't sure where to look for it. Thank you very much for providing the links for me to peruse!


Yeah, if you try to do it the same way as doing an S1-S3, you'll probably wind up like lpwcomp described it--with your current drive unusable.


----------



## cho76ers

anybody has the image for the Toshidba SD-H400..... Appreciate the help!!!


----------



## normthegreycat

anyone have a 1TB Premiere XL image OS version 20.3.8 or later? Thanks!


----------



## unitron

cho76ers said:


> anybody has the image for the Toshidba SD-H400..... Appreciate the help!!!


I got this from someone else, never had the right hardware to test it, so no guarantees

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/Winmfs_SD-H400/sd-h400.tbk

and you'll have to use WinMFS to restore it to a drive of whatever size it takes--TiVopedia says they left the factory with an 80GB Maxtor, so that means you'll need a 100GB or 120GB if you use some other brand or maybe even if you use a more recent Maxtor. It's all about the LBA number.

If you want the bootpage and kernel backup from the same source, you'll have to unzip this:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/Winmfs_SD-H400.zip

but you shouldn't need anything but the .tbk file I referenced at beginning.


----------



## ggieseke

normthegreycat said:


> anyone have a 1TB Premiere XL image OS version 20.3.8 or later? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Stinkweed8

an image for an old TCD240080 anyone?

Does Winmfs work for these old tivos once i have the image?

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

Stinkweed8 said:


> an image for an old TCD240080 anyone?
> 
> Does Winmfs work for these old tivos once i have the image?
> 
> Thanks


TCD240xxx image here


----------



## unitron

Stinkweed8 said:


> an image for an old TCD240080 anyone?
> 
> Does Winmfs work for these old tivos once i have the image?
> 
> Thanks


Read what I said about the LBA number of my image for which ThAbtO gave you the link to avoid problems if you're trying to use an 80GB drive.

WinMFS can work with Series 1, Series 2, and Series 3 TiVos, it's only when you get to the S4s (Premieres) and S5s (Roamios) that the changes made by TiVo, Inc. to the TiVo's file system render it unusable.

The truncated backup image file with the .tbk file extension is the one that works with (and was made using) WinMFS.

If you're using a larger than 80GB drive, after you restore the image to the drive WinMFS will tell you that you have extra space and ask if you want to expand. Tell it no. (trust me on this)

Then, making sure the drive to which you just restored that image is the one WinMFS considers "selected" (File, Select Drive), check it with

mfsinfo

(File, mfsinfo)

and make sure everything looks okay. The partition map should show 13 partitions, and if the extra space amounts to anything, a 14th partition labeled an Apple Free partition, which is how the Apple Partition Map scheme labels unpartitioned space.

At that point you can shut down WinMFS, and exit Windows and turn off the PC and put the drive in the TiVo and test it and then put it back in the PC, boot back into Windows, and start WinMFS again, or after running

mfsinfo

you can proceed straight to expanding "as a separate process". Either way, make sure the drive is the one selected, then run

mfsadd

(File, mfsadd)

and it should expand, turning that Apple Free partition into a 3rd MFS pair.

If you're restoring to an 80GB WD or Seagate or whatever that's got a lower LBA number, then use the TCD24004A.tbk image from that same post, and you'll have enough room (because it only expects to go onto a 40GB drive) and can expand into the rest of the space the same way I indicated earlier--as a separate process after restoring and checking the restoration.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO,

Why on earth did you post all of those links? Do you not remember the time several years ago when TiVo took aggressive action against sites hosting images and forced the sites to remove the images?


----------



## lessd

lpwcomp said:


> ThAbtO,
> 
> Why on earth did you post all of those links? Do you not remember the time several years ago when TiVo took aggressive action against sites hosting images and forced the sites to remove the images?


That why I use PM to help out people needing an image I may have, with the above links I'm not needed.


----------



## lpwcomp

lessd said:


> That why I use PM to help out people needing an image I may have, with the above links I'm not needed.


The idea is to keep it on the dl as much as possible to make it easier for TiVo to not take official notice.


----------



## Toshirick

Need image for S3 648 2 tb drive.

THANKS!


----------



## ThAbtO

Toshirick said:


> Need image for S3 648 2 tb drive.
> 
> THANKS!


TCD648250B image here


----------



## SDMatt

Anyone have an image for an HDR612? My backup and drive are both bad :-/


----------



## godospoons

Looking for a TCD748000 image so it can do its best Lazarus impression. Help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

godospoons said:


> Looking for a TCD748000 image so it can do its best Lazarus impression. Help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## styre

Hi, looking for a TCD746320 to help restore a tivo for a friend. Yes it really is for a friend.


----------



## unitron

styre said:


> Hi, looking for a TCD746320 to help restore a tivo for a friend. Yes it really is for a friend.


For any Series 4 (Premiere), best place to ask about images is the DvrBARS thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

since the MFS Live cd or WinMFS can't be used with anything newer than the 3 Series 3 models, so you'll likely need DvrBARS to install any Series 4 image you get.


----------



## ggieseke

styre said:


> Hi, looking for a TCD746320 to help restore a tivo for a friend. Yes it really is for a friend.


PM sent.


----------



## styre

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Cool! Thanks so much.


----------



## treMMor

I'm having a real hard time locating the backup I did years ago for this, so can anyone help me out with an S1 image for a Philips HDR212? Thanks.


----------



## unitron

treMMor said:


> I'm having a real hard time locating the backup I did years ago for this, so can anyone help me out with an S1 image for a Philips HDR212? Thanks.


I can't swear it came from a 212, but it came from an S1 Philips.

I've already run copykern on it so it can use drives bigger than 128GB.

For use with the MFS Live cd, v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

For use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk


----------



## treMMor

unitron said:


> I can't swear it came from a 212, but it came from an S1 Philips.
> 
> I've already run copykern on it so it can use drives bigger than 128GB.
> 
> For use with the MFS Live cd, v1.4
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak
> 
> For use with WinMFS
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk


TYVM unitron, I very much appreciate it.


----------



## CTMCCURDY

I received a TCD540080 as a hand me down. A couple weeks later the HD gave me trouble. WinMFS acted like it did a successful backup. Bought a Seagate on Amazon but it failed midway through the WinMSF restore. Tried 4 different PCs using USB to IDE adapter. Even found an old PC with IDE. No luck. Bought another Seagate. Same problem. Decided it was the truncated backup. Did another one from the old drive. Same problem. Luckily found a TBK from someone in my community. Thanks 

Now I have decided that my original S2 should have a backup handy. I can't seem to find a *TBK for TCD24004a*. Any suggestions as I prefer not to touch the original due to recent issues I have had with it.

Thanks


----------



## CTMCCURDY

Unitron , Thanks for sharing your knowledge and information about the TCD540080. Much appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO

CTMCCURDY said:


> I received a TCD540080 as a hand me down. A couple weeks later the HD gave me trouble. WinMFS acted like it did a successful backup. Bought a Seagate on Amazon but it failed midway through the WinMSF restore. Tried 4 different PCs using USB to IDE adapter. Even found an old PC with IDE. No luck. Bought another Seagate. Same problem. Decided it was the truncated backup. Did another one from the old drive. Same problem. Luckily found a TBK from someone in my community. Thanks
> 
> Now I have decided that my original S2 should have a backup handy. I can't seem to find a *TBK for TCD24004a*. Any suggestions as I prefer not to touch the original due to recent issues I have had with it.
> 
> Thanks


TCD240xxx image here

TCD540xxxC image here


----------



## CTMCCURDY

Thanks ThAbtO


----------



## gujaals

looking for an image for TCD746320.
lost my drive 3 days ago... tivo wants crazy money for exchange and having lifitime subscription on current did not help

TIA !


----------



## ggieseke

gujaals said:


> looking for an image for TCD746320.
> lost my drive 3 days ago... tivo wants crazy money for exchange and having lifitime subscription on current did not help
> 
> TIA !


PM sent.


----------



## unitron

CTMCCURDY said:


> Thanks ThAbtO


Be advised, if those are my images, they were made from machines that came from the factory with Maxtor brand hard drives, and back then Maxtors tended to have slightly higher LBA numbers for a given size, like 40GB or 80GB, than Seagate or Western Digital drives of supposedly the same size, so that they won't fit on the same size drive they came from unless the LBA number is as big and not just the GB number.

So for a 40 you might have to go with a 60, or for an 80 you might have to go with a 100 or 120.

Or you could get a SATA/IDE adapter with a Marvell or JMicron chipset and use a 1TB for a much better $/GB ratio.

Adapter thread here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

Read it all the way through.


----------



## unitron

gujaals said:


> looking for an image for TCD746320.
> lost my drive 3 days ago... tivo wants crazy money for exchange and having lifitime subscription on current did not help
> 
> TIA !


For Series 4 TiVos, this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

is about the software you need (WinMFS and/or the MFS Live cd are only good for up through the 3 Series 3 platform models because of changes TiVo made in the S4 file/partition system), and the best place to image beg for S4 images.


----------



## bobrt6676

Premiere XL 748-0001 stuck on Powering up screen. I am assuming HD is gone. Of course no backup. Ordering HD today. I have not done this since series 1. Is a 2TB vs1TB(size in the XL now) just as "easy" to do or sticking with the same size better? So I gratefully need an image. Thanks to all the Pro's that help us amateurs save money!


----------



## ggieseke

bobrt6676 said:


> Premiere XL 748-0001 stuck on Powering up screen. I am assuming HD is gone. Of course no backup. Ordering HD today. I have not done this since series 1. Is a 2TB vs1TB(size in the XL now) just as "easy" to do or sticking with the same size better? So I gratefully need an image. Thanks to all the Pro's that help us amateurs save money!


PM sent. You will have to use DvrBARS to restore the image. If you use a 2TB drive you will also need jmfs to expand it.


----------



## gujaals

Thank you so much!



unitron said:


> For Series 4 TiVos, this thread
> 
> is about the software you need (WinMFS and/or the MFS Live cd are only good for up through the 3 Series 3 platform models because of changes TiVo made in the S4 file/partition system), and the best place to image beg for S4 images.


----------



## bobrt6676

ggieseke said:


> PM sent. You will have to use DvrBARS to restore the image. If you use a 2TB drive you will also need jmfs to expand it.


Thanks, so much appreciated


----------



## -pc

Hi, my Sony SVR-3000 drive has just quit, clicking away like mad, will not pass the Welcome Screen. Anyone have a Sony SVR-3000 drive image file?
tkx
-Brad


----------



## unitron

-pc said:


> Hi, my Sony SVR-3000 drive has just quit, clicking away like mad, will not pass the Welcome Screen. Anyone have a Sony SVR-3000 drive image file?
> tkx
> -Brad


Never been able to get my hands on one, but since the S2s were plagued with power supply capacitor problems just like the S3s, you should connect the drive to a PC and see if you can run the drive manufacturer's own diagnostic on it, since your TiVo's power supply might not be able to provide enough current anymore to spin the drive up.


----------



## Tybalt

I also need an image for a TCD746320 please.


----------



## ggieseke

Tybalt said:


> I also need an image for a TCD746320 please.


PM sent.


----------



## unitron

Anybody got a 9.3.2c image for a 649, so I don't have to take my main machine out of service?

(apparently this other 649 I just got wasn't online for the a, b, or c updates, and I guess TiVo doesn't automatically check and install the c one anymore).


EDIT:

Thanks to ThAbtO I discovered that I'd made a 'c' backup after all, so, in tribute to the late Gilda Radner, "nevermind".


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> Anybody got a 9.3.2c image for a 649, so I don't have to take my main machine out of service?
> 
> (apparently this other 649 I just got wasn't online for the a, b, or c updates, and I guess TiVo doesn't automatically check and install the c one anymore).


Have you tried a kickstart 51?


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> Anybody got a 9.3.2c image for a 649, so I don't have to take my main machine out of service?
> 
> (apparently this other 649 I just got wasn't online for the a, b, or c updates, and I guess TiVo doesn't automatically check and install the c one anymore).


This is all I got so far.

Tivo Image Catalog

I got tired of always having to search through this thread whenever someone asks for an image, so I put them all into a single file and copy/paste it in reply.


----------



## jmbach

+1


----------



## ThAbtO

jmbach said:


> +1


to whom?


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> This is all I got so far.
> 
> Tivo Image Catalog
> 
> I got tired of always having to search through this thread whenever someone asks for an image, so I put them all into a single file and copy/paste it in reply.


Thanks for making me feel like an idiot.

But seriously, thanks.

I assumed that when the 'c' update for S2s came down I'd just avoided all the trouble of powering down my 649, my main TiVo, taking it off the shelf, taking the drive out, etc.

I figured the link on your image catalog was my old one from a few years (and many pages of this thread) ago, but looked just to be sure.

Turns out I did make a 649 c backup after all and put it in my DropBox public folder and promptly forgot having done so, which is why I didn't check it myself.

So again, thanks.


----------



## unitron

lpwcomp said:


> Have you tried a kickstart 51?


I did, actually. Also a 52 and 56.

[
memory refresh here

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php
]

No joy from 51 or 52 and apparently the way 56 is handled these days is to eventually return a 'server not found' error message.

But thanks to ThAbtO I discovered that I had made a 'c' backup after all and just didn't remember/assumed I'd been too busy/lazy having done so.


----------



## robomeister

for -pc and unitron,

I have images for the Sony SVR-3000 and TCD649, if you still need them. Send me a PM and I'll be able to send them to you.

robomeister


----------



## matto79

I am looking for the winmfs image for a TCD652160 please. could someone possibly help me out

Thanks in advance


----------



## unitron

matto79 said:


> I am looking for the winmfs image for a TCD652160 please. could someone possibly help me out
> 
> Thanks in advance


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10193644#post10193644


----------



## timckelley

Hello, does anybody by chance have an image for model TCD140060? I have a .tbk image for that already, but WinMFS crashes everytime I try to select my new drive, so I thought I'd try the linux version, which I think expects a .bak image (which I don't have).

It'd be nice to get WinMFS to work, as I'm more comfortable with it, but I'm not able to get it to work.


----------



## ThAbtO

TCD140xxx image here

Try here, think it has both.


----------



## unitron

Apparently I never got around to making a .bak version of the 140 drive and that one in my DropBox Public Folder is for use with WinMFS.

Give it a try if you aren't going to be overwriting anything unreplaceable with it, and if it works, you'll know the TiVo works.

As noted, you'll need a drive larger than a WD or Seagate 60GB drive from back then because of it being a Maxtor, whose drives had slightly higher LBA numbers.


----------



## Raflen

I'm looking for an image for model number TCD748000. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

Raflen said:


> I'm looking for an image for model number TCD748000. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rad1701

Getting the stuck at "TIVO Powering up..." message on my Lifetime Premiere. I think it might be the hard drive. It's model 746500. Anyone have an image they can send or PM me please?


----------



## ggieseke

rad1701 said:


> Getting the stuck at "TIVO Powering up..." message on my Lifetime Premiere. I think it might be the hard drive. It's model 746500. Anyone have an image they can send or PM me please?


PM sent.


----------



## rad1701

Thanks ggieseke. A couple questions as I have never replaced/fixed a TIVO hard drive before. This is what I understand if my hard drive is in fact gone on my Premiere unit.

1 - Pull old/bad drive out of Premiere
2 - Hook up a new drive to a PC, and use DVrBARS and an "image file" to setup new drive
3 - Expand drive space with jfms (if needed)
4 - Put new drive in TIVO
5 - Power up TIVO and cross my fingers, etc.

I don't have an old image off the bad drive (hope I don't need that). Does all this sound right? Can someone point my to that jfms program?

Thanks guys!

P.S. I'm very computer savvy and have built many a PC, so hopefully this won't be hard. Does it matter what OS is on the PC I use for this? Is Win 7 ok to use?


----------



## ThAbtO

rad1701 said:


> P.S. I'm very computer savvy and have built many a PC, so hopefully this won't be hard. Does it matter what OS is on the PC I use for this? Is Win 7 ok to use?


JMFS is not a Windows program, so you would need to make a CD to boot from with the Windows hard drive disconnected.


----------



## unitron

rad1701 said:


> Thanks ggieseke. A couple questions as I have never replaced/fixed a TIVO hard drive before. This is what I understand if my hard drive is in fact gone on my Premiere unit.
> 
> 1 - Pull old/bad drive out of Premiere
> 2 - Hook up a new drive to a PC, and use DVrBARS and an "image file" to setup new drive
> 3 - Expand drive space with jfms (if needed)
> 4 - Put new drive in TIVO
> 5 - Power up TIVO and cross my fingers, etc.
> 
> I don't have an old image off the bad drive (hope I don't need that). Does all this sound right? Can someone point my to that jfms program?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> P.S. I'm very computer savvy and have built many a PC, so hopefully this won't be hard. Does it matter what OS is on the PC I use for this? Is Win 7 ok to use?


Is this work going to be done on a GigaByte brand motherboard? If so, we'll need to warn you about the Host Protected Area problem and how to avoid it before you connect any drives to it.

If not, ignore what I just said.

Otherwise, first thing is to run the drive manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test on the current TiVo drive to see if it has any problems "deeper down" than the TiVo software on it.

If a new drive is needed, manufacturer's long test before putting it into service to save tearing your hair out later.

If you need to put someone else's image on there, you'll probably need to use the DvrBARS software to do that.

Thread here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

And if you use a larger new drive than the one that you're replacing, you'll need to use jmfs to do the expansion into the rest of the space.

That thread's here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

Whenever you need to make a bootable cd (like the jmfs one, or one with drive testing software), be sure to burn the .iso file to it "as an image".


----------



## rad1701

Thanks for the great info guys! I'll check the current drive first. How common is it for the TIVO software to just get messed up and the original drive is still ok? I have a new drive if needed. Planning on giving this a go tonight.


----------



## rad1701

A little update on my progress:

Pulled my old WD 500GB TIVO Premiere hard drive. Ran a WD Diagnostic Quick Test and within a few seconds it gave me this message:

Status Code = 07 Failed Read Test Element
Failure checkpoint = 97

So, it seems my original TIVO drive is a goner. Right now I'm prepping a new WD 500GB Drive using a 320GB image and DVrBars. Seems to be working ok. A couple other questions:

Is it worth testing the drive out in the TIVO after DVrBars is done or should I go right to using jmfs to get to the full 500 GB size? The only image I could get was a 320GB image. 

For jfms do I just use the "Expand" command if I have the drive already setup with the smaller image file?

THANKS!


----------



## ggieseke

It doesn't really matter as long as the new drive is solid. I assume you ran the manufacturer's diagnostics on it first...

Plug it into the TiVo to test the imaging process or expand now with jmfs. It's 50/50.


----------



## ThAbtO

rad1701 said:


> A little update on my progress:
> 
> Pulled my old WD 500GB TIVO Premiere hard drive. Ran a WD Diagnostic Quick Test and within a few seconds it gave me this message:
> 
> Status Code = 07 Failed Read Test Element
> Failure checkpoint = 97
> 
> So, it seems my original TIVO drive is a goner. Right now I'm prepping a new WD 500GB Drive using a 320GB image and DVrBars. Seems to be working ok. A couple other questions:
> 
> Is it worth testing the drive out in the TIVO after DVrBars is done or should I go right to using jmfs to get to the full 500 GB size? The only image I could get was a 320GB image.
> 
> For jfms do I just use the "Expand" command if I have the drive already setup with the smaller image file?
> 
> THANKS!


I would say to not use the Tivo's diagnostics (kickstart) as I have heard that can cause problems, it would be better to use the manufacturer's diagnostics programs instead.


----------



## rad1701

SUCCESS!!! After a quick expand using jmfs and then I put it in my TIVO and after all the software updates, all is well. Had to of course get my Cable Card paired again by Comcast (still a somewhat painful experience) but my Lifetime Premiere is fixed! Not bad for the cost of a new hard drive. Thanks all!


----------



## rad1701

I spoke a little too soon. I can't seem to record. The TIV0 service number is all zero's. I tried a few restarts. Does this take a call to TIVO or do I do something else?


----------



## ggieseke

rad1701 said:


> I spoke a little too soon. I can't seem to record. The TIV0 service number is all zero's. I tried a few restarts. Does this take a call to TIVO or do I do something else?


You need to run Clear & Delete Everything to "marry" the drive to the motherboard. After that the TSN will populate and you will be able to record.

Unfortunately that will probably kill the CC pairing data and you'll have to call Comcast again. 877-405-2298 is the best number to use.


----------



## rad1701

ggieseke said:


> You need to run Clear & Delete Everything to "marry" the drive to the motherboard. After that the TSN will populate and you will be able to record.
> 
> Unfortunately that will probably kill the CC pairing data and you'll have to call Comcast again. 877-405-2298 is the best number to use.


Darn, I was afraid of that. I will give that a go later today after work. Does it always require a clear and delete with a new hard drive or is it because I had to use a "generic" image for the new drive?


----------



## lessd

rad1701 said:


> Darn, I was afraid of that. I will give that a go later today after work. Does it always require a clear and delete with a new hard drive or is it because I had to use a "generic" image for the new drive?


C&D is needed if the new hard drive did not come from an image of your TiVo, I set up my images so that the C&D all is automatically done after the new drive installation, I think there are other solutions, but that was the one I used.


----------



## ggieseke

rad1701 said:


> Darn, I was afraid of that. I will give that a go later today after work. Does it always require a clear and delete with a new hard drive or is it because I had to use a "generic" image for the new drive?


A few of my images were from factory "virgin" drives that were never booted and they don't require the C&DE. Unfortunately the 746 image isn't one of them.


----------



## rwoolley

Please help. I have a crashed hard drive that I'm replacing, but need a new image to get started.

Thanks.


----------



## rad1701

So I ran the Clean & Delete and all is well. My Cable Card seemed to still be paired after that but I still called Comcast to have them do it again. All is working fine now! Yeah!


----------



## jmbach

rwoolley said:


> Please help. I have a crashed hard drive that I'm replacing, but need a new image to get started.
> 
> Thanks.


First, although there are many fine members here that can help you, none of them, to my recollection, are mind readers or clairvoyants.
With that being said, what model TiVo do you have.


----------



## lpwcomp

jmbach said:


> First, although there are many fine members here that can help you, none of them, to my recollection, are mind readers or clairvoyants.
> With that being said, what model TiVo do you have.


It's in the title of the post.


----------



## ggieseke

rwoolley said:


> Please help. I have a crashed hard drive that I'm replacing, but need a new image to get started.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jmbach

lpwcomp said:


> It's in the title of the post.


I see that now to my chagrin. I do almost all of my forum browsing and posting through my phone app and apparently one of the updates lost the ability to show the post title.


----------



## leechildfan

Purchased a TiVo from eBay that appears to have a bad hard drive so I am looking for an image for TCD746320. Thanks in advance for help on this and for the wealth of knowledge in this forum.


----------



## ggieseke

leechildfan said:


> Purchased a TiVo from eBay that appears to have a bad hard drive so I am looking for an image for TCD746320. Thanks in advance for help on this and for the wealth of knowledge in this forum.


PM sent.


----------



## leechildfan

Thanks Greg!!


----------



## Xebec

My Premiere's hard drive went south and I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320, thanks in advance for the help.

Also on a side note (since I haven't messed with tivo hard drives after the dsr704 I have) would this drive be alright? WD Green 2TB Desktop Hard Drive WD20EZRX.

Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## unitron

Xebec said:


> My Premiere's hard drive went south and I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320, thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Also on a side note (since I haven't messed with tivo hard drives after the dsr704 I have) would this drive be alright? WD Green 2TB Desktop Hard Drive WD20EZRX.
> 
> Again thanks for all the help.


You'd need to hook it directly to a SATA port on the PC motherboard and use

wdidle3.exe

to make sure that Intellipark is disabled.

A better choice would be the WD20EURX, which is an A/V drive and has a 3 year WD warranty instead of 2. If you buy from newegg or Amazon, be sure you're buying from them and not one of the "partners" that piggyback on their sites.

Whatever drive you get, run the manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test before putting it into service.

You can't use the same software on a Premiere (or Roamio) drive as you did on the 704, so go read the DvrBARS thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

and the jmfs thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

Any image you get for a Premiere from one of the nice people around here will probably require DvrBARS to write it to the new drive.

Then you'll need jmfs to expand into the extra space.

and the


----------



## ggieseke

Xebec said:


> My Premiere's hard drive went south and I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320, thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Also on a side note (since I haven't messed with tivo hard drives after the dsr704 I have) would this drive be alright? WD Green 2TB Desktop Hard Drive WD20EZRX.
> 
> Again thanks for all the help.


PM sent.


----------



## cmcphie

Disk finally went into periodic click mode and then nothing. I have a Hitachi 2TB drive but I would need to install a Tivo image, etc. Would appreciate pointing me to where I can get help.


----------



## ggieseke

cmcphie said:


> Disk finally went into periodic click mode and then nothing. I have a Hitachi 2TB drive but I would need to install a Tivo image, etc. Would appreciate pointing me to where I can get help.


PM sent.


----------



## shappyss

Anyone have a working image for Tcd746320


----------



## shappyss

Thank You for the PM


----------



## eagleman11

Does anyone here have a working Image for a TIVO TCD746500?

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

eagleman11 said:


> Does anyone here have a working Image for a TIVO TCD746500?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## eagleman11

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


You are AWESOME! Thank you very much!


----------



## hojbjerg

Looking for a TCD748000 image. Much appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke

hojbjerg said:


> Looking for a TCD748000 image. Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## brichter

Looking for image for a TiVo HD (TCD652160)... My drive has died and I'm going to a new WD red drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

brichter said:


> Looking for image for a TiVo HD (TCD652160)... My drive has died and I'm going to a new WD red drive.


TCD652xxx S3HD 11.0m here


----------



## unitron

brichter said:


> Looking for image for a TiVo HD (TCD652160)... My drive has died and I'm going to a new WD red drive.


Remember, whether using the .bak with the MFS Live cd, or the .tbk with WinMFS, restore the image but do not do the expansion as part of that process.

If using the MFS Live cd, do not use the

-x

option on the command line with the

restore

command (and you can skip the -z option as well, but do use -pi)

and if using WinMFS, when it finishes and says you have more room and asks if you want to expand, tell it no.

Then check the drive you just put an image on with

mfsinfo

to make sure everything looks okay.

(It'll show a big Apple Free partition at the end of the Partition Map, that's where you'll do the expansion as a separate step)

If all looks well, do the expansion with

mfsadd

If you don't do it separately, sometimes it goes wrong and screws up the drive and you have to start all over again. This way, you don't run that risk.

And run the hard drive manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test on the new drive before you do any of the above or otherwise put a new (or new to you) drive into service.

I'd advise skipping the RED for a TiVo and using the WD20EURX, a 2TB A/V-specific drive with a 3 year warranty. Despite claims to the contrary on some retailers' sites, there is no new version of it, nor does there need to be. A TiVo designed when SATA I was the newest standard won't be able to take advantage of a drive's ability to do SATA II or SATA III, anyway, and the drive will auto-negotiate down to SATA I.


----------



## Toshirick

Need image Series 3 HD DVR TCD648250 adding 2tb drive.

Thanks-Rick


----------



## unitron

Toshirick said:


> Need image Series 3 HD DVR TCD648250 adding 2tb drive.
> 
> Thanks-Rick


For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.bak

For use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.tbk

These are taken from the same drive after it was updated to the latest version (as of this writing) 11.0m, which can handle a 2TB drive with a partition bigger than 1.2TB.

I'm not sure if the MFS Live cd can handle doing an expansion that creates a partition that large or not, but WinMFS can.

Remember, do the restore, then check the drive with

mfsinfo

and only then, as a separate process, do the expansion with

mfsadd

That means don't use the

-x

option on the command line if booting from the cd, or tell WinMFS NO when it offers to expand after it finishes restoring the image from the .tbk file.

And of course run the drive manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test on the new drive before using it for anything.


----------



## Toshirick

Thanks for the help.


----------



## timckelley

ThAbtO said:


> TCD140xxx image here
> 
> Try here, think it has both.


That appears to only have the tbk version.


----------



## Ezrem

My parents series 2 finally bit the dust. I upgraded the drive to a 120 gig years back but can't find the original drive.

I need an image for a TCD140060 if anyone can help.


----------



## ThAbtO

Ezrem said:


> My parents series 2 finally bit the dust. I upgraded the drive to a 120 gig years back but can't find the original drive.
> 
> I need an image for a TCD140060 if anyone can help.


TCD140xxx image here


----------



## Ezrem

ThAbtO said:


> TCD140xxx image here[/url]


TBK format only works in WinMFS, right? I can't seem to get that to detect my drive in Win 7.


----------



## ThAbtO

Make sure you are running with administrator under Windows.


----------



## timckelley

ThAbtO said:


> Make sure you are running with administrator under Windows.


that's a good tip I didn't know at first. So while I can now detect drives, I still can't run the utility on them without WinMFS crashing, so I've given up on it.


----------



## jmbach

Could you give more details on your setup. What computer, OS, drive, and how it is connected. Are you getting any errors with the crashes. What directory are you running WinMFS out of. Also details of any error messages. Anything in Windows event manager.


----------



## Ezrem

jmbach said:


> Could you give more details on your setup. What computer, OS, drive, and how it is connected. Are you getting any errors with the crashes. What directory are you running WinMFS out of. Also details of any error messages. Anything in Windows event manager.


Running as admin was a great tip, and did allow the drives to be detected. A popup advising the user of this might be nice. Once I got it to run though, it did fail at some point during the restore.

In my case, Windows 7, I think 32-bit, restoring to a 250gb maxtor drive.

Running WinMFS out of c:\users\username\downloads\winmfs_beta9_3f.zip\ or whatever it auto extracted to.


----------



## jmbach

Run the destination drive through the manufacturer diagnostic tests would be my first troubleshooting step.


----------



## ThAbtO

Ezrem said:


> Running as admin was a great tip, and did allow the drives to be detected. A popup advising the user of this might be nice. Once I got it to run though, it did fail at some point during the restore.
> 
> In my case, Windows 7, I think 32-bit, restoring to a 250gb maxtor drive.
> 
> Running WinMFS out of c:\users\username\downloads\winmfs_beta9_3f.zip\ or whatever it auto extracted to.


It sounds like you are restoring to a drive that is about the same size as the original. It needs to be slightly bigger at least or it will balk out. Also, check for HPA, which some motherboards would slap on without you knowing it, will hog some of the precious space.


----------



## Ezrem

ThAbtO said:


> It sounds like you are restoring to a drive that is about the same size as the original. It needs to be slightly bigger at least or it will balk out. Also, check for HPA, which some motherboards would slap on without you knowing it, will hog some of the precious space.


I ran diskpart and cleaned the disk before attempting the clone.

Also, I was restoring the 380mb image linked above, not cloning drive to drive.

I'll see what I can find for old Maxtor tools, I guess.


----------



## unitron

Ezrem said:


> I ran diskpart and cleaned the disk before attempting the clone.
> 
> Also, I was restoring the 380mb image linked above, not cloning drive to drive.
> 
> I'll see what I can find for old Maxtor tools, I guess.


I think they're still available on the Ultimate Boot CD.

Have you ever burned an .iso file "as an image" to a cd-r to make a bootable cd?

When you were using WinMFS did it get as far as telling you that you had extra space and ask if you'd like to expand?


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> It sounds like you are restoring to a drive that is about the same size as the original. It needs to be slightly bigger at least or it will balk out. Also, check for HPA, which some motherboards would slap on without you knowing it, will hog some of the precious space.


I'm reasonably certain that the biggest drive used in any of the S2s was a 160GB.


----------



## Ezrem

unitron said:


> I think they're still available on the Ultimate Boot CD.
> 
> Have you ever burned an .iso file "as an image" to a cd-r to make a bootable cd?
> 
> When you were using WinMFS did it get as far as telling you that you had extra space and ask if you'd like to expand?


I have burned CDs from ISOs many times. This doesn't help me with WinMFS as it runs in Windows. The image I'm trying to restore is a TBK so I can't use the Linux MFStools boot disc (which I already tried, and led to this discovery).

It didn't get to the point where it wanted to expand the storage partition, no.

I found an unopened WD2500AVJB. I'm going to try this one instead of the Maxtor.


----------



## ThAbtO

Ezrem said:


> I have burned CDs from ISOs many times. This doesn't help me with WinMFS as it runs in Windows. The image I'm trying to restore is a TBK so I can't use the Linux MFStools boot disc (which I already tried, and led to this discovery).
> 
> It didn't get to the point where it wanted to expand the storage partition, no.
> 
> I found an unopened WD2500AVJB. I'm going to try this one instead of the Maxtor.


I think that is a 2.5TB drive and don't believe it will work on Series 4 and under.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> I think that is a 2.5TB drive and don't believe it will work on Series 4 and under.


It's a 250GB drive.


----------



## unitron

Ezrem said:


> I have burned CDs from ISOs many times. This doesn't help me with WinMFS as it runs in Windows. The image I'm trying to restore is a TBK so I can't use the Linux MFStools boot disc (which I already tried, and led to this discovery).
> 
> It didn't get to the point where it wanted to expand the storage partition, no.
> 
> I found an unopened WD2500AVJB. I'm going to try this one instead of the Maxtor.


Reason I ask is that one should always run the manufacturer's own diagnostic long test on a drive before putting it into service, if possible, and I think the UBCD has the old Maxtor programs, and if you want to go with the WD I know it has them.

And if you have a brand whose software isn't on the cd, there's a version of Live Linux on there with a GUI, called PartedMagic, and it contains a program called GSmart or GSmartControl that can do a long test.

If you're successful with WinMFS, when it gets to the part where it offers to expand, tell it NO.

Then check the newly installed image with

File, 
mfsinfo

and if everything looks okay (the extra space will be represented on the partition map as an Apple Free Partition) you can then expand using

File,
mfsadd

Sometimes not doing it separately like that causes it to fail--don't know why--and you have to start over, but this way you don't.

If using a .bak image with the MFS Live cd on the command line, you'll want to skip the

-x

option to the

restore

command and just go with the -pi

Then run

mfsinfo

on the drive and if it's okay run

mfsadd

If you still have problems I'll try to make a .bak version of my 140's drive, but until I get some capacitors on it's power supply fixed I won't be able to test it. But the drive was working okay when the power supply fizzled out, so it'll probably be a good image.


----------



## lofirabbi

hi i need an image for a 24004a with a 120gb drive, thx


----------



## ThAbtO

lofirabbi said:


> hi i need an image for a 24004a with a 120gb drive, thx


TCD240xxx image here


----------



## lofirabbi

long story short does anybody have a pretweaked 240xxx image? 
pm


----------



## unitron

lofirabbi said:


> long story short does anybody have a pretweaked 240xxx image?
> pm


Define pretweeked, please.


----------



## matthewrpi

TCD540040 Image needed, all of the old links no longer work. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

matthewrpi said:


> TCD540040 Image needed, all of the old links no longer work. Thanks!


For use with the MFS Live cd

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.bak

For use with the WinMFS program

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/540040c.tbk

These were taken from a Maxtor 40GB which has a slightly higher LBA number than other brands' 40
GB drives of the same era, so you'll be better off with a larger drive and doing the expansion as a separate step after doing the restore and confirming it went well by checking the drive with

mfsinfo

Do expansion after that with

mfsadd


----------



## satfam

A novice here-I have a My Book DVR extender that recently quit being recognized by a Premier. I reformatted the drive using Win 8.1 (yeah I know I shouldn't have done that) and it is recognized by my computer. Is there any way to get this working again? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

satfam said:


> A novice here-I have a My Book DVR extender that recently quit being recognized by a Premier. I reformatted the drive using Win 8.1 (yeah I know I shouldn't have done that) and it is recognized by my computer. Is there any way to get this working again? Thanks.


Dual drives are so unstable its not recommended and you lose recordings whenever it fails (usually in 2-3 yrs). Best to use a large internal only.


----------



## psavas

The hard drive in my Premiere 4 TCD750500 has died, and I'd like to put a new hard drive in it. I went to the InstantCake Website to see if there was a version of the software for my TiVo, but there doesn't appear to be. As such, I have two questions:

1. Does anyone have an image for the TCD750500?
2. Can I use a 3TB drive in the TCD750500, or is 2TB the max size?

Thanks,
pete


----------



## ggieseke

psavas said:


> The hard drive in my Premiere 4 TCD750500 has died, and I'd like to put a new hard drive in it. I went to the InstantCake Website to see if there was a version of the software for my TiVo, but there doesn't appear to be. As such, I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone have an image for the TCD750500?
> 2. Can I use a 3TB drive in the TCD750500, or is 2TB the max size?
> 
> Thanks,
> pete


1. PM sent.

2. Older versions of the software (like the image I sent you) lock up on anything over 2TB. If you go with an intermediate drive and let it update to the latest software, check out jmbach's DIY 4TB Premiere thread. MFS Tools 3.2 should also work, but AFAIK the same limitations apply.


----------



## unitron

psavas said:


> The hard drive in my Premiere 4 TCD750500 has died, and I'd like to put a new hard drive in it. I went to the InstantCake Website to see if there was a version of the software for my TiVo, but there doesn't appear to be. As such, I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone have an image for the TCD750500?
> 2. Can I use a 3TB drive in the TCD750500, or is 2TB the max size?
> 
> Thanks,
> pete


Images, and the software to install them, for the Premieres, which are different enough from the S1s, 2s, and 3s that the software that works for backing up and restoring them is of no use, are discussed in this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

and that's the best place to ask for a Premiere image as of now.


----------



## psavas

Unitron,

Thanks for the help. I've posted my question there.

pete


----------



## MneMonix

Powered on to see - please wait and won't get past this screen. Also did some digging and appears to have been experiencing HD issues. Random reboots, lock ups. Hoping to get a clean image and restore to new HD. THanks!


----------



## ggieseke

MneMonix said:


> Powered on to see - please wait and won't get past this screen. Also did some digging and appears to have been experiencing HD issues. Random reboots, lock ups. Hoping to get a clean image and restore to new HD. THanks!


PM sent.


----------



## MneMonix

I can't PM yet, but shout out to ggieseke. Tivo Lives ON...... Will, hopefully, now need to read up on DvrBARS. Thank you Very Much! Forever a Happy Fathers Day


----------



## lofirabbi

An image file which would allow manual recording but with no commitment to tivo, so I could capture off a RCA camera.


----------



## Xerxes3rd

I'd like to request an image for a TiVo Premiere XL TCD748000 (it's stuck in a GSOD reboot loop with a new drive). Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

Xerxes3rd said:


> I'd like to request an image for a TiVo Premiere XL TCD748000 (it's stuck in a GSOD reboot loop with a new drive). Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Xerxes3rd

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thank you!


----------



## seagreensky

Hi all,

Can anyone help me out with a MFSLive (non-windows) image for an TCD658000 TiVoHD XL HD? Thanks in advance - SGS


----------



## unitron

seagreensky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone help me out with a MFSLive (non-windows) image for an TCD658000 TiVoHD XL HD? Thanks in advance - SGS


I'll try to cobble one together for you in a couple of days--I'll have to restore a WinMFS backup to a drive at least 1TB in size and then make an MFS Live back up of that drive and upload it to Dropbox.

Should work okay, but I don't have a working XL to test it on or even a working but not in use 652 to sort of test it on.


----------



## seagreensky

@unitron, thanks for the kind offer. I found an unused drive, dug out an old Windows DVD, and loaded the 658000.tbk posted long ago. Seems to work - I'm up to Getting Program Info. 

Awesome community, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## mls

I have a TCD-746320 where the drive has gone "green screen". I would like to replace4 it with a 1.0 TB WD 10EARS that I have. I have downloaded WinMFS 9.3. I would appreciate it if someone could provide me with an appropriate image.

Thanks in advance!

Mark


----------



## ThAbtO

mls said:


> I have a TCD-746320 where the drive has gone "green screen". I would like to replace4 it with a 1.0 TB WD 10EARS that I have. I have downloaded WinMFS 9.3. I would appreciate it if someone could provide me with an appropriate image.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mark


WinMFS does not work on Premieres. Try DVRBars or JMFS.


----------



## ggieseke

mls said:


> I have a TCD-746320 where the drive has gone "green screen". I would like to replace4 it with a 1.0 TB WD 10EARS that I have. I have downloaded WinMFS 9.3. I would appreciate it if someone could provide me with an appropriate image.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mark


PM sent.


----------



## unitron

seagreensky said:


> @unitron, thanks for the kind offer. I found an unused drive, dug out an old Windows DVD, and loaded the 658000.tbk posted long ago. Seems to work - I'm up to Getting Program Info.
> 
> Awesome community, thanks for the quick response.


So you installed Windows onto a drive just so you could run WinMFS and use the .tbk file?


----------



## cringe

I think I posted in the wrong thread before, can someone point me to the TCD-746320 image? Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke

cringe said:


> I think I posted in the wrong thread before, can someone point me to the TCD-746320 image? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## bgoff_ak

I'm also looking for the TCD-746320 image, can any one tell where i may be able to locate one ? Thank you.


----------



## unitron

bgoff_ak said:


> I'm also looking for the TCD-746320 image, can any one tell where i may be able to locate one ? Thank you.


Since you're looking for a Series 4 image (Premiere), familiarize yourself with the software discussed in this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

and then post a request for an image that'll work with it in that thread.


----------



## ggieseke

bgoff_ak said:


> I'm also looking for the TCD-746320 image, can any one tell where i may be able to locate one ? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Mike95688

I think I saw a post that said "I have a nearly pristine TCD746320 Premiere image". I think it was user ggieseke. Do you still have that image? I have a TCD746320 with a drive that is to corrupt to recover and could really use that image.


----------



## ggieseke

Mike95688 said:


> I think I saw a post that said "I have a nearly pristine TCD746320 Premiere image". I think it was user ggieseke. Do you still have that image? I have a TCD746320 with a drive that is to corrupt to recover and could really use that image.


PM sent.


----------



## d4jaj1

I have a Tivo Premier TCD746320 with lifetime subscription that has a bad hard drive. I've tried running ddrescue but it ultimately hangs on the trimming bad sectors and the Tivo unit goes into an infinite GSOD after quickstart 57 code.

Just found this thread and if I understand this correctly, I can request a factory Premier ISO image and use that as the source file for my replacement hard drive (using dvrBARS).

So, I'd really appreciate it f someone could point me to the ISO file - thanks.


----------



## unitron

d4jaj1 said:


> I have a Tivo Premier TCD746320 with lifetime subscription that has a bad hard drive. I've tried running ddrescue but it ultimately hangs on the trimming bad sectors and the Tivo unit goes into an infinite GSOD after quickstart 57 code.
> 
> Just found this thread and if I understand this correctly, I can request a factory Premier ISO image and use that as the source file for my replacement hard drive (using dvrBARS).
> 
> So, I'd really appreciate it f someone could point me to the ISO file - thanks.


Go here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

Start reading.


----------



## ggieseke

d4jaj1 said:


> I have a Tivo Premier TCD746320 with lifetime subscription that has a bad hard drive. I've tried running ddrescue but it ultimately hangs on the trimming bad sectors and the Tivo unit goes into an infinite GSOD after quickstart 57 code.
> 
> Just found this thread and if I understand this correctly, I can request a factory Premier ISO image and use that as the source file for my replacement hard drive (using dvrBARS).
> 
> So, I'd really appreciate it f someone could point me to the ISO file - thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jeffk

My Tivo Series 3 (TCD648250B) hard drive is toast. Does anyone have an image?

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## ThAbtO

jeffk said:


> My Tivo Series 3 (TCD648250B) hard drive is toast. Does anyone have an image?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jeff


TCD648250B image here


----------



## jeffk

Thanks alot!



ThAbtO said:


> TCD648250B image here


----------



## darkace911

I am looking for an image file for a 746500 as my upgraded drive is dead and I can't find the original drive. thanks


----------



## ggieseke

darkace911 said:


> I am looking for an image file for a 746500 as my upgraded drive is dead and I can't find the original drive. thanks


PM sent.

It's for a 320GB drive, but you can use jmfs to expand it.


----------



## JayBird

I'm rebuilding my TiVo HD (TCD652160) after a drive failure, replacing my prior dual 750 GB configuration with a single 2 GB drive. Can't find my original TiVo HD drive. Where can I get an image?


----------



## ThAbtO

JayBird said:


> I'm rebuilding my TiVo HD (TCD652160) after a drive failure, replacing my prior dual 750 GB configuration with a single 2 GB drive. Can't find my original TiVo HD drive. Where can I get an image?


TCD652xxx S3HD 11.0m here


----------



## jtdon99

my wd 500 gb drive died, I have another drive I can use but I
need an image for a TCD746500. Thanks for any assistance.
Jim


----------



## ggieseke

jtdon99 said:


> my wd 500 gb drive died, I have another drive I can use but I
> need an image for a TCD746500. Thanks for any assistance.
> Jim


PM sent. It's for a TCD746320, but you can expand it with jmfs.


----------



## camaro11388

Hey everyone - I was hoping someone would be able to direct me to an image for a TCD658000 series 3 TiVo HD. My disk has failed. Thanks!

Also, I think I need the .vhd format as the only program I was able to obtain was dvrBARS. Thanks again.


----------



## ThAbtO

camaro11388 said:


> Hey everyone - I was hoping someone would be able to direct me to an image for a TCD658000 series 3 TiVo HD. My disk has failed. Thanks!
> 
> Also, I think I need the .vhd format as the only program I was able to obtain was dvrBARS. Thanks again.


Unfortunately, I don't have that image, however, I have WinMFS.


----------



## camaro11388

ThAbtO said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have that image, however, I have WinMFS.


WinMFS would be fantastic if you could send it over somehow. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

camaro11388 said:


> WinMFS would be fantastic if you could send it over somehow. Thanks.


WinMFS

Actually I do have the S3 HDXL image for WinMFS, but its not online. (making it online now and will have a link)

Edit: PM Sent.


----------



## camaro11388

ThAbtO said:


> WinMFS
> 
> Actually I do have the S3 HDXL image for WinMFS, but its not online. (making it online now and will have a link)
> 
> Edit: PM Sent.


I'm still a newb so I can't send PMs yet but just wanted to thank you! Really appreciate it!


----------



## pasman

Hey everyone - I was hoping someone would be able to direct me to a 6.4x image for a Hughes HR10-250 Direc DVR. My disk has failed. I have purchased a new WD 1TB EURX drive and plan to use a copy of WINMFS 9.3f to initialize it. I do have an old 3.15 image which is of no use since DTV is no longer broadcasting the 6.4a update. Thanks!


----------



## kaatmanduu1

I know this is an older unit, but does anyone have an image for a Series 3 TCD648250B? I backed up and restored the image with Winmfs, but it seems to be corrupt since the Tivo boots randomly. TIA


----------



## ThAbtO

kaatmanduu1 said:


> I know this is an older unit, but does anyone have an image for a Series 3 TCD648250B? I backed up and restored the image with Winmfs, but it seems to be corrupt since the Tivo boots randomly. TIA


PM Sent.


----------



## kaatmanduu1

Thanks ThAbtO


----------



## HerronScott

kaatmanduu1 said:


> I know this is an older unit, but does anyone have an image for a Series 3 TCD648250B? I backed up and restored the image with Winmfs, but it seems to be corrupt since the Tivo boots randomly. TIA


Check the power supply capacitors (and search for threads here on it).

Scott


----------



## rajiv

hi! i have a tivo premiere TCD746320 with a totally dead drive that i cannot recover. looking for an image to restore onto a new drive. thanks!


----------



## unitron

rajiv said:


> hi! i have a tivo premiere TCD746320 with a totally dead drive that i cannot recover. looking for an image to restore onto a new drive. thanks!


In addition to the image, you'll need the right software, 'cause the stuff that worked on Series 1s, 2s, and 3s doesn't work on Premieres (which are S4s).

Fortunately there's a guy who wrote something that does and you can get a link to the software and instructions here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

and you can post to the end of the thread asking for the image and one of the nice people there will help you out.

If you want to restore that image to a drive larger than 320GB you can, and then you can use another guy's software to expand into the extra space

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

I'm not sure if the limit on a Premiere is 2TB or 3 without having to do some special tricks, but I'm sure whoever knows has posted in at least one of those threads.


----------



## ggieseke

rajiv said:


> hi! i have a tivo premiere TCD746320 with a totally dead drive that i cannot recover. looking for an image to restore onto a new drive. thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shwru980r

Could I please get a TCD746320 image?


----------



## ggieseke

shwru980r said:


> Could I please get a TCD746320 image?


PM sent.


----------



## magnumis

Please pm an image for: TCD652160

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

magnumis said:


> Please pm an image for: TCD652160
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Citizanken

Hi, Could I please get a image of a TCD748000?


----------



## ggieseke

Citizanken said:


> Hi, Could I please get a image of a TCD748000?


PM sent.


----------



## CTMCCURDY

Need to replace drive on a TCD748000. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## CTMCCURDY

Need to replace drive on a TCD748000. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

CTMCCURDY said:


> Need to replace drive on a TCD748000. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


----------



## herbf

Need an image for my Series 3 TCD648250B which recently died, I've read there's a 200mb virgin image that can be restored to drive sizes upwards of 2Tb.

Thanks in advance to the community for the help.


----------



## ThAbtO

herbf said:


> Need an image for my Series 3 TCD648250B which recently died, I've read there's a 200mb virgin image that can be restored to drive sizes upwards of 2Tb.
> 
> Thanks in advance to the community for the help.


PM'd.


----------



## unitron

herbf said:


> Need an image for my Series 3 TCD648250B which recently died, I've read there's a 200mb virgin image that can be restored to drive sizes upwards of 2Tb.
> 
> Thanks in advance to the community for the help.


It's probably not a virgin image, and you don't want it to be, because you need a later than what would have been loaded at the factory version of the TiVo Operating System for the 648 for it to be able to handle a 2TB drive.

This version

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.bak

is for use with the

MFS Live cd v1.4

and this version

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.tbk

is for use with the

WinMFS

program (winmfs.exe)

Either one is going to be around 275MB

If you restore the .bak file on the Linux command line, do not use the

-x

in the

-xzpi

option string

and if you're restoring the .tbk file, when if finishes and WinMFS says you have extra space and do you want to expand, tell it NO.

Then, in either case, after having checked the drive to which you just wrote the TiVo software image with

mfsinfo

and having seen no indication of a problem, you can expand as a separate step with

mfsadd

Sometimes not doing it as a separate step doesn't work, and you have to do the image restoration all over again.

With a good restore, I've never seen

mfsadd

fail.


----------



## chips34

Well i messed up Philips HDR212 , I used WinMFS and saved a image to my desk top and in the middle up cloning the 80gb to a 160gb drive i had the power go out ! Not sure what happened but after that my pc didn't see my windows drive ! I put it in another pc as a slave and all my older files are there but the image i made ! And something happened to my 80gb tivo drive.....
Using WinMFS it no longer will see the tivo drive ! So unless i can somehow recover that image i'm out of luck......so if any one has a 212 image that would be great......Thanks


----------



## unitron

chips34 said:


> Well i messed up Philips HDR212 , I used WinMFS and saved a image to my desk top and in the middle up cloning the 80gb to a 160gb drive i had the power go out ! Not sure what happened but after that my pc didn't see my windows drive ! I put it in another pc as a slave and all my older files are there but the image i made ! And something happened to my 80gb tivo drive.....
> Using WinMFS it no longer will see the tivo drive ! So unless i can somehow recover that image i'm out of luck......so if any one has a 212 image that would be great......Thanks


As best I remember, this image is patched to use drives bigger than 128GB and I think it's the most recent version of the Philips S1 OS.

This is the WinMFS version

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk

This is the MFS Live cd v1.4 version

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

I'll assume you've learned your lesson about always using a UPS.


----------



## Citizanken

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thank you for the Image Ggieseke. The DVRBARS and image worked perfectly. I tried to PM you but I do not have enough posts to do that. Could you please PM me a link or instructions on how to donate for your efforts. I am very appreciative.


----------



## chips34

Thank you so much and i did !!!


----------



## Tiresius

Can someone PM a link for a TCD652160(Tivo HD) image?
This unit is in a boot loop at Starting Up.

I tried a known good drive from a "parts" TCD648250B(Original Series 3) I have, but it boot loops just like the original one. I suppose the images are not cross compatible. If they are supposed to be compatible, then maybe it's not my drive thats bad.

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Citizanken said:


> Thank you for the Image Ggieseke. The DVRBARS and image worked perfectly. I tried to PM you but I do not have enough posts to do that. Could you please PM me a link or instructions on how to donate for your efforts. I am very appreciative.


If you run DvrBARS and go to the System Information screen there's a donate option. There's also a button on the first post in the MFSR thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lpwcomp

Tiresius said:


> Can someone PM a link for a TCD652160(Tivo HD) image?
> This unit is in a boot loop at Starting Up.
> 
> I tried a known good drive from a "parts" TCD648250B(Original Series 3) I have, but it boot loops just like the original one. I suppose the images are not cross compatible. If they are supposed to be compatible, then maybe it's not my drive thats bad.
> 
> Thanks.


You'll need that image. The 648250B and 652160 are most definitely _*not*_ compatible.


----------



## herbf

Unitron, thanks for the image links and detailed write-up.

Wondering if folks know if this drive will work? It's $65 thru tonight for anyone else needing a 2Tb.

TOSHIBA PH3200U-1I72 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822149397&cm_re=ph3200u-_-22-149-397-_-Product



unitron said:


> It's probably not a virgin image, and you don't want it to be, because you need a later than what would have been loaded at the factory version of the TiVo Operating System for the 648 for it to be able to handle a 2TB drive.
> 
> This version
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.bak
> 
> is for use with the
> 
> MFS Live cd v1.4
> 
> and this version
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.tbk
> 
> is for use with the
> 
> WinMFS
> 
> program (winmfs.exe)
> 
> Either one is going to be around 275MB
> 
> If you restore the .bak file on the Linux command line, do not use the
> 
> -x
> 
> in the
> 
> -xzpi
> 
> option string
> 
> and if you're restoring the .tbk file, when if finishes and WinMFS says you have extra space and do you want to expand, tell it NO.
> 
> Then, in either case, after having checked the drive to which you just wrote the TiVo software image with
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> and having seen no indication of a problem, you can expand as a separate step with
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> Sometimes not doing it as a separate step doesn't work, and you have to do the image restoration all over again.
> 
> With a good restore, I've never seen
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> fail.


----------



## ThAbtO

Tiresius said:


> Can someone PM a link for a TCD652160(Tivo HD) image?
> This unit is in a boot loop at Starting Up.
> 
> I tried a known good drive from a "parts" TCD648250B(Original Series 3) I have, but it boot loops just like the original one. I suppose the images are not cross compatible. If they are supposed to be compatible, then maybe it's not my drive thats bad.
> 
> Thanks.


You should get the power supply checked out. Perhaps at an electronics/computer repair shop, if possible. Usually its bad capacitors, leaking, bulged and sometimes it looks normal.

The image must match the Tivo model for them to work.


----------



## chips34

Hi , I have it working again but don't think it was patch for larger drive, I have a 160 gb drive but only have 4 hours at best qua......
Maybe I'll take it out and try that add to see if all shows up....and thanks again


----------



## unitron

chips34 said:


> Hi , I have it working again but don't think it was patch for larger drive, I have a 160 gb drive but only have 4 hours at best qua......
> Maybe I'll take it out and try that add to see if all shows up....and thanks again


I'm assuming you used WinMFS.

If you pull the drive, hook it back to the PC, run WinMFS again, go to (if memory serves) File, Select Drive, and select that drive.

Then you want

mfsinfo

which I think is under File, might be under Tools.

Check the partition map.

If the last partition is a big Apple Free partition, that's what the Apple Partition Map calls unpartitioned space.

Back out of mfsinfo, and in the same place you found it you should find

mfsadd

Click on that (being sure that you have not gone back and selected some other drive in the meantime) and it should convert that Apple Free partition into an MFS pair, application and media, which should be the 14th and 15th partitions.

You can go back to mfsinfo after mfsadd to make sure it "took".

With both WinMFS and the MFS Live cd, trying to do the expansion as part of the image restoration doesn't always work, and often screws things up so that the drive won't even boot and you have to go back and re-restore the image all over again.

In WinMFS doing it as part of the restoration is when it does the restoration and then says you have extra space and asks if you want to expand and you do not tell it no.

With the MFS Live cd, doing it as part of the restoration is including the

-x

option to the restore command in the command line string.

Also, only on a Series 1, you do not want to use the "optimized" partition layout that they started using on the Series 2 TiVos.

That would mean not using the

-p

option in the string where you aren't using the

-x

option on the command line when using the MFS Live cd, and in WinMFS there's a check box in that same popup where you specify swap partition size--read the wording for that box carefully, I can't remember if it's check to use the optimized layout or check to not use the optimized layout.


----------



## unitron

Tiresius said:


> Can someone PM a link for a TCD652160(Tivo HD) image?
> This unit is in a boot loop at Starting Up.
> 
> I tried a known good drive from a "parts" TCD648250B(Original Series 3) I have, but it boot loops just like the original one. I suppose the images are not cross compatible. If they are supposed to be compatible, then maybe it's not my drive thats bad.
> 
> Thanks.


Use this image if working with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk

Use this one if working with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak

In either case you *do* want the optimized partition layout, which means including the

-p

option in the command string if you're using the MFS Live cd, and if you're using WinMFS there's a box that pops up and offers you a place to specify the swap partition size and there might also be a checkbox relating to the optimized partition layout, but I don't remember if it's a "use it" or "don't use it" checkbox, so read the wording carefully.

The only time you don't want the optimized layout is on a Series 1 TiVo.

Also, if using a drive larger than 160GB, do not include expansion as part of the image restoration process.

On the command line, this means *not* using the

-x

option in the command string, and if using WinMFS, telling it NO when if finishes the restore and says you have extra space and asks if you want to expand.

In both cases, after restoration is finished, check the drive with

mfsinfo

and make sure everything looks okay, then do the expansion with

mfsadd.


----------



## Tiresius

ThAbtO said:


> You should get the power supply checked out. Perhaps at an electronics/computer repair shop, if possible. Usually its bad capacitors, leaking, bulged and sometimes it looks normal.
> 
> The image must match the Tivo model for them to work.


Thanks for the tip.
The caps in the PS 'look' good, but I know they don't always bulge when bad.

Actually the reason I had a spare good Series 3 drive is both my original Series 3 and my Tivo HD died this past month.

The Original series 3 was top priority and when I opened it up, almost all the caps were bulged on the PS.
I looked into replacing caps, but I don't solder, so I scored a working Series 3 on ebay for $40, and swapper the PS into my unit yesterday.

So now it's on to the Tivo HD(652)
Anyway, the caps on the Tivo HD 'look' OK, so I want to try a HD swap first since I have a good 350GB drive just lying around.

If that's not, it, I'm probably just gonna cut the monthly service on that(after 8+ years) and buy a Tivo mini for $120.

This is my daughters room, so she can just use the Mini to watch/record stuff off the Roamio.


----------



## Tiresius

unitron said:


> Use this image if working with WinMFS
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk
> 
> Use this one if working with the MFS Live cd v1.4
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak


Thanks for the image and all the info, I'll definitely need it, I have to relearn this stuff everytime since I've only used these tools a few times and it's always several years between use.

Do you know if either of these images is compatible with DvrBARS?
I've got almost all Macs now. I can run Windows in VMWare fusion on them and attach drives via USB adapters.
Yesterday before I had the image I quickly tried running winmfs and DvrBARS. DvrBARS saw a drive I hooked up via USB but winmfs did not.

If it comes down to it, I can dig out an old PC Tower, open it up and hook up drives via SATA, but it's a big pain in the butt.


----------



## herbf

herbf said:


> Unitron, thanks for the image links and detailed write-up.
> 
> Wondering if folks know if this drive will work? It's $65 thru tonight for anyone else needing a 2Tb.
> 
> TOSHIBA PH3200U-1I72 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5"
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822149397&cm_re=ph3200u-_-22-149-397-_-Product


Folks, any suggestion for a 1Tb or 2TB drive. The 2Tb Toshiba deal died, and I don't want to order a drive unless I'm sure it will be compatible w/ my S3-648250B.


----------



## ThAbtO

Tiresius said:


> Thanks for the image and all the info, I'll definitely need it, I have to relearn this stuff everytime since I've only used these tools a few times and it's always several years between use.
> 
> Do you know if either of these images is compatible with DvrBARS?
> I've got almost all Macs now. I can run Windows in VMWare fusion on them and attach drives via USB adapters.
> Yesterday before I had the image I quickly tried running winmfs and DvrBARS. DvrBARS saw a drive I hooked up via USB but winmfs did not.
> 
> If it comes down to it, I can dig out an old PC Tower, open it up and hook up drives via SATA, but it's a big pain in the butt.


Those images are program specific. The .TBK is for WinMFS. It was stated in that post as to which program was for which image. DVRBars is a Windows program and uses its own image file.


----------



## unitron

Tiresius said:


> Thanks for the image and all the info, I'll definitely need it, I have to relearn this stuff everytime since I've only used these tools a few times and it's always several years between use.
> 
> Do you know if either of these images is compatible with DvrBARS?
> I've got almost all Macs now. I can run Windows in VMWare fusion on them and attach drives via USB adapters.
> Yesterday before I had the image I quickly tried running winmfs and DvrBARS. DvrBARS saw a drive I hooked up via USB but winmfs did not.
> 
> If it comes down to it, I can dig out an old PC Tower, open it up and hook up drives via SATA, but it's a big pain in the butt.


If you use a USB2 port on the Mac (if it has any), then boot with the MFS Live cd v1.4, it should be able to see the drive.

It doesn't have USB3 drivers, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## unitron

herbf said:


> Folks, any suggestion for a 1Tb or 2TB drive. The 2Tb Toshiba deal died, and I don't want to order a drive unless I'm sure it will be compatible w/ my S3-648250B.


If I were putting a drive in a 648, I'd go to newegg or Amazon or maybe even the Staples web site (since they don't have them in the store) and get a Western Digital WD20EURX 2TB, with an eye toward spending less than $100.

Just be sure you're buying direct from those sources and not some "partner" or "marketplace", except maybe Amazon where the seller is actually Western Digital.

That's the drive I've put in all my 648s and 652s, except for the ones where I used the predecessor, the WD20EURS, but I don't think anybody has any of that one that are really "new" and covered by the 3 year WD warranty (they, those "marketplace" sellers other than WD) might have some they pulled from unsold external drives, in which case they've voided the only warranty there was).


----------



## chips34

Thanks again unitron !! All good now !


----------



## tjated

Ok. I have had a a Tivo Series2 rev.3 DVR 80 hour TCD24008A since 2003. The hard drive just died and strangely I would like an image to restore it. It was a good run.


----------



## unitron

tjated said:


> Ok. I have had a a Tivo Series2 rev.3 DVR 80 hour TCD24008A since 2003. The hard drive just died and strangely I would like an image to restore it. It was a good run.


These were made from a 240's 80GB *Maxtor* drive, which back then had a bigger LBA number than WDs or Seagates, so it'll need to be restored to at least a 100GB.

This is for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

This is for use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk

HOWEVER, you need to make sure the problem really is the hard drive, and not the power supply failing just enough to keep it from spinning up, since S2s are just as prone to "capacitor plague" problems as S3s.


----------



## tjated

The hard drive was just giving a click, click, click, over and over. The Welcome screen appeared, but it stayed there and never moved on. I was guessing hard drive because it couldn't find its operating system. I'll take a look tonight at both power supply and hard drive tonight.

The hard drive I was planning on using was an older Western Digital WD800 IDE 80 GB. The LBA is 156301488. Is there any way to get this to work?


----------



## unitron

tjated said:


> The hard drive was just giving a click, click, click, over and over. The Welcome screen appeared, but it stayed there and never moved on. I was guessing hard drive because it couldn't find its operating system. I'll take a look tonight at both power supply and hard drive tonight.
> 
> The hard drive I was planning on using was an older Western Digital WD800 IDE 80 GB. The LBA is 156301488. Is there any way to get this to work?


If you can use WinMFS, try this image

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/140_gset.tbk

and see if it works going on to the WD drive (it came off of a 60GB drive, don't remember the brand), and then see if it works in the TiVo.

(If you have to use the MFS Live cd for some reason, let me know, and I'll try to create a .bak version of that image)

Others have said that the 140 and 240 software is interchangeable.

I haven't experimented to prove that, but it if it doesn't, and you find a 240 image taken from a smaller drive (probably a 40GB), putting that image on your 80Gb drive will overwrite the 140 software, so it won't cause any problems even if it doesn't work.

It will probably work enough to boot up, even if it gets confused after that, especially when it tries to contact the TiVo servers.

If it does boot up, then the power supply is probably alright and the old drive at fault, though it needs to be tested on a computer to be sure.

Generally when a TiVo puts up the Welcome screen, which is kept on a chip on the motherboard, and doesn't move on to the "just a few minutes" screen (which is on the hard drive) or a featureless grey screen, it means the motherboard's not communicating properly with the hard drive, for any of a number of possible reasons, including the drive not even being there.

If you're serious about keeping that 240 up and running, read this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

about adapters that will let you use a SATA drive in that 240 (short version, you need one where the "chip" that does the "adapting" work is a JMicron brand or a Marvell brand, regardless of the brand of the adapter itself).

Using a SATA drive means a lot more GB/$ than you'd get from an IDE, not to mention you can get a new one with a warranty.


----------



## tjated

All is well. I placed the 140 image onto the 240 80G hard drive. It needed 3 reboots and two set-ups, but it works flawlessly. I did have the error 51 until I did the reserializing. Been a while since it was working and after using it for a few minutes I realize why it's so nice to use!

So, thanks again for all the info and links!


----------



## greg_burns

Can someone send me a link to DL an image for the original OLED S3. Recently had a problem with my upgraded 1TB drive, so I reinstalled the original 250GB. Realizing now that Tivo is no longer pushing out v11, so I'm stuck on v9.3.

I purchased a new 2TB drive (WD AV-GP WD20EURX) with the impression if had v11 that I would be able to use the entire 2TB. Is this thinking correct? (What software should i use to do the upgrade? WinMFS?)

I've been away from this site WAY too long. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO

greg_burns said:


> Can someone send me a link to DL an image for the original OLED S3. Recently had a problem with my upgraded 1TB drive, so I reinstalled the original 250GB. Realizing now that Tivo is no longer pushing out v11, so I'm stuck on v9.3.
> 
> I purchased a new 2TB drive (WD AV-GP WD20EURX) with the impression if had v11 that I would be able to use the entire 2TB. Is this thinking correct? (What software should i use to do the upgrade? WinMFS?)
> 
> I've been away from this site WAY too long. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


PM'd


----------



## unitron

greg_burns said:


> Can someone send me a link to DL an image for the original OLED S3. Recently had a problem with my upgraded 1TB drive, so I reinstalled the original 250GB. Realizing now that Tivo is no longer pushing out v11, so I'm stuck on v9.3.
> 
> I purchased a new 2TB drive (WD AV-GP WD20EURX) with the impression if had v11 that I would be able to use the entire 2TB. Is this thinking correct? (What software should i use to do the upgrade? WinMFS?)
> 
> I've been away from this site WAY too long. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


How big a problem did you have with the 1TB drive?

You might still be able to "Xerox" it* to the 2TB and then use WinMFS to expand into the extra space.

If not, here's the most recent version of the 648 OS for use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.tbk

and here's the most recent for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.bak

With either one, restore the image without doing the expansion as part of that process--that means leaving out the

-x

option in the

restore

command string when using the MFS Live cd, and telling it NO when it offers to expand when using WinMFS.

After the restore, check the drive with

mfsinfo

and if everything looks okay, then expand using

mfsadd.


----------



## tiv

Having lurked around this forum, I must say that this is one of the most helpful forums I've come across.

Now if anyone of you could be so kind as to help me get the TCD663320 tivo image (AUS/NZ variant)? I've searched around to no avail.

Much appreciated!


----------



## greg_burns

unitron said:


> How big a problem did you have with the 1TB drive?
> 
> You might still be able to "Xerox" it* to the 2TB and then use WinMFS to expand into the extra space.


Currently my 1TB drive (a WD10EVCS - running v11k per WINMFS) will get to the "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..." then reboots again.

My original 250GB drive works fine, its just stuck at the old v9.3. So the Tivo itself appears to be fine.

Today, I've spend most of the day trying different things. Using WINMFS, I've tried loading the v11m image to both my new 2TB (WD20EURX) and also tried another 1TB (WD10EARS) I had laying around. Neither will get passed the Welcome powering up message. 

My last attempt was to use WINMFS to copy the bad 1TB to the new 2TB, but I get same results. Stuck at the welcome screen.

I know some drives just don't work with the S3 (the Intellipark problem). But I would think it would at least boot, although maybe hang on a subsequent reboot.

When you say "Xerox" do you mean using WINMFS's copy feature, or should i be trying linux's dd or dd_rescue?

Anyways, I am running out of ideas and could use some insight.


----------



## ThAbtO

Did you check the power supply on bad/failing capacitors?


----------



## greg_burns

I was kinda ruling that out based on the fact that it works just fine using the original 250GB drive (running v9.3). Is that not a safe assumption to make?


----------



## greg_burns

ThAbtO said:


> Did you check the power supply on bad/failing capacitors?


Looks like you are right. All the drives work just fine when powered via another source.



http://imgur.com/uyH8OSr


----------



## unitron

greg_burns said:


> I was kinda ruling that out based on the fact that it works just fine using the original 250GB drive (running v9.3). Is that not a safe assumption to make?


Failing power supplies in Series 2 and Series 3 platform units can cause all sorts of strange symptoms.


----------



## mikestanley

Could someone help me find an image for a Tivo HD TCD652160?

Also going to scour the forum to see what my options are utility-wise, since I am all Mac at home. I do have VMware Fusion and can put my hands on a USB to eSATA adapter. Hoping I can connect a new WD20EURX to my MacBook Pro via the adapter and load either a Windows or Linux utility to put the image on the new drive.

I have a Windows 10 VM, but can also spin up a Linux one, or boot a VM off a "live CD" ISO if that's the easiest thing to do.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## unitron

mikestanley said:


> Could someone help me find an image for a Tivo HD TCD652160?
> 
> Also going to scour the forum to see what my options are utility-wise, since I am all Mac at home. I do have VMware Fusion and can put my hands on a USB to eSATA adapter. Hoping I can connect a new WD20EURX to my MacBook Pro via the adapter and load either a Windows or Linux utility to put the image on the new drive.
> 
> I have a Windows 10 VM, but can also spin up a Linux one, or boot a VM off a "live CD" ISO if that's the easiest thing to do.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


For use with the MFS Live cd

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak

For use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk

11.0m is the most recent version of the 652 OS

When restoring the image to the 2TB, do not try to do the expansion as part of that process, which means do not include the

-x

option on the command line (you can skip -z as well, and just go with -pi), and in WinMFS when it finishes and says you have extra space and asks if you want to expand, tell it NO.

Then check the drive with

mfsinfo

to see if everything looks okay

In WinMFS that'll also show you the partition map, with the MFS Live cd you'll need to run the command

pdisk -l

to see it

You should see a big Apple Free partition on the end.

Then run

mfsadd

to convert that Apple Free partition to a 3rd MFS partition pair.

But before doing any of that, use Western Digital's own diagnostic software long test on that 2TB just to be sure.

It's on the Ultimate Boot cd if you can't find it elsewhere.


----------



## mikestanley

Thanks so much, Unitron!

Since I have a Windows 10 VM on my Mac, would you say it's easiest to just use WinMFS from it?

I've downloaded an ISO for UBCD and I'll definitely run the WD diagnostics on the new drive - thanks for the tip!


----------



## unitron

mikestanley said:


> Thanks so much, Unitron!
> 
> Since I have a Windows 10 VM on my Mac, would you say it's easiest to just use WinMFS from it?
> 
> I've downloaded an ISO for UBCD and I'll definitely run the WD diagnostics on the new drive - thanks for the tip!


Just remember to burn it to cd-r "as an image" or it won't boot.

I have no experience with either Macs nor VMs, but you could try it and if WinMFS, running as admin, can see the drive it should work.


----------



## slingblade01

Hello,

I looking (begging) for an image for a Series 2 TCD-540040. I will most likely use WinMFS if I can find some instructions.

TIA


----------



## ThAbtO

slingblade01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I looking (begging) for an image for a Series 2 TCD-540040. I will most likely use WinMFS if I can find some instructions.
> 
> TIA


PM'd link.


----------



## slingblade01

I have downloaded it. Thanks
:up:


----------



## unitron

slingblade01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I looking (begging) for an image for a Series 2 TCD-540040. I will most likely use WinMFS if I can find some instructions.
> 
> TIA


For WinMFS you need an image file with the .tbk extension.

The .bak files are for the MFS Live cd

I assume you're reusing the original drive.

When the 540 was in production at least some of them got Maxtor drives and back then Maxtor was making drives with a slightly larger LBA number than WD and Seagate for the advertised drive size.

So an image from a 40GB Maxtor won't quite fit onto a 40GB Seagate or WD.

If the link your were PM'ed was for

540040c.tbk

then that's likely my image and it came from a Maxtor, so you'll need a drive with an LBA number of at least

80293248

If you're using a larger drive, when WinMFS finishes restoring it will tell you there's additional space on the drive and ask if you want to expand.

Tell it NO.

Then check the drive with

mfsinfo

and if everything looks okay and the partition map has an Apple Free partition at the end, expand in a separate process with

mfsadd

How to WinMFS:

Connect the target drive to the PC, boot into Windows, ignore it when it says it found a new drive and do not launch any Windows applications that look at or do anything with hard drives.

Then launch

winmfs.exe

Find Select under one of the menu options at the top, then select the drive.

It should be the only one showing.

(Ordinarily it won't show or let you select any drives that are formatted for a PC)

Then click on Restore and tell it where to find the .tbk file

(for that it'll look on the other drive or drives in the PC)

Once you've specified the target drive and the image file, click on whatever button it offers that says Restore or OK or whatever, and sit back and wait.

When if finishes, check the drive with

mfsinfo

just to make sure it worked right.

If you got

540040c.tbk

that's the latest version of the software for the 540s.


----------



## Regardie

unitron said:


> How big a problem did you have with the 1TB drive?
> 
> You might still be able to "Xerox" it* to the 2TB and then use WinMFS to expand into the extra space.
> 
> If not, here's the most recent version of the 648 OS for use with WinMFS
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.tbk
> 
> and here's the most recent for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.bak
> 
> With either one, restore the image without doing the expansion as part of that process--that means leaving out the
> 
> -x
> 
> option in the
> 
> restore
> 
> command string when using the MFS Live cd, and telling it NO when it offers to expand when using WinMFS.
> 
> After the restore, check the drive with
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> and if everything looks okay, then expand using
> 
> mfsadd.


Thanks for the 648 image. One thing to note about the WinMFS image. I had to go through guided setup twice. Once since that's what it booted into, and then again as it would not record without a clean and delete. I got the error 51(?) message.

I replaced 15 caps in the PSU that were bad, going bad, or questionable, but the HD was also bad. It does not spin up at all. So I needed a new image to lay on a replacement drive. The only one I had around was an old EADS 1TB Green drive. It would do nothing until wdidle was run and I disabled the Intellipark feature.


----------



## unitron

Regardie said:


> Thanks for the 648 image. One thing to note about the WinMFS image. I had to go through guided setup twice. Once since that's what it booted into, and then again as it would not record without a clean and delete. I got the error 51(?) message.
> 
> I replaced 15 caps in the PSU that were bad, going bad, or questionable, but the HD was also bad. It does not spin up at all. So I needed a new image to lay on a replacement drive. The only one I had around was an old EADS 1TB Green drive. It would do nothing until wdidle was run and I disabled the Intellipark feature.


Yeah, each TiVo (not each model but each individual unit) has a unique TiVo Service Number, which is stored on a chip on the motherboard, and the record on the drive of what that number is has to match. Which means an image has the TSN from the TiVo from which it was taken. When the image is put on a drive and the drive is connected to a different motherboard, even though the same model, the mismatch is noted and it throws an error 51.

So you have to Clear & Delete Everything and start GS from scratch and during that process the drive gets "married" to the board and the right TSN (for that board) is written to the drive.

That's why you can't transfer programs by just swapping drives.

That EADS should work okay in the TiVo with Intellipark defeated. It's as fast as the TiVo can take advantage of.


----------



## rhambus1

Hey there! Decade-long lurker (so old that apparently my old handle is TOO old to reset the password) but first time poster. I have an old Tivo Series 3 Model TDC648250B for which the HD has given up the ghost. I can back it up successfully, but I can't write it successfully, and am getting some kind of error inode 0 business when I try to restore the image using WinMFS. Does anyone have a working .tbk file that will work for my TiVo? Thanks so much!


----------



## ThAbtO

rhambus1 said:


> Hey there! Decade-long lurker (so old that apparently my old handle is TOO old to reset the password) but first time poster. I have an old Tivo Series 3 Model TDC648250B for which the HD has given up the ghost. I can back it up successfully, but I can't write it successfully, and am getting some kind of error inode 0 business when I try to restore the image using WinMFS. Does anyone have a working .tbk file that will work for my TiVo? Thanks so much!


What drive are you trying to restore to? There is currently an issue with WD20EURS (or was it WD20EURX) that the PC cannot recognize.

I will PM you an image and think its the current 11.0m version.


----------



## unitron

rhambus1 said:


> Hey there! Decade-long lurker (so old that apparently my old handle is TOO old to reset the password) but first time poster. I have an old Tivo Series 3 Model TDC648250B for which the HD has given up the ghost. I can back it up successfully, but I can't write it successfully, and am getting some kind of error inode 0 business when I try to restore the image using WinMFS. Does anyone have a working .tbk file that will work for my TiVo? Thanks so much!


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.tbk

for WinMFS usable image.

and just in case you or someone else wants or need to use the MFS Live cd v1.4 instead, here's the version compatible with it.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648_11mGS.bak

However, to echo ThAbtO, what make and model of drive are you planning to use, 'cause there does seem to be a problem right now with recently produced WD20EURX drives.

I've got one built in April of 2014 that's working fine in a 648, but 2 on hand about a year newer that I just got from newegg and Windows (and therefore WinMFS) can't see them at all, and if I "Xerox" that older drive to one of the newer ones and then test it in the TiVo, the TiVo never boots.

Still waiting to hear back from WD tech support after I finally got the script jockey to escalate.

P.S. go find one of my posts where I talk about/recommend/most strongly urge doing the expansion later as a separate process with

mfsadd

to avoid problems with either WinMFS or the MFS Live cd, and that's for any S1 through S3 TiVo.


----------



## MichaelCiv

Would you happen to have an image for the TCD46320? My drive died today =(


----------



## unitron

MichaelCiv said:


> Would you happen to have an image for the TCD46320? My drive died today =(


Assuming you mean TCD746320, this is the best thread for asking about Premiere images because it's also the thread for the software you'll need to use to install the image.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## by-tor

The 1TB upgraded hard drive in my Tivo HD died yesterday... and I can not find my original drive since I moved earlier this year. I guess 7+ years was a good run on an old Deskstar, but I need to get it back up and running. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!

Clarke

EDIT: I Think I found the link to Unitron's dropbox site and pulled an image. It looks like WinMFS is AWOL, so I just found MFSlive-1.4.iso with the help of Ross Walkers' great site:

http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade/#broken_tivo

Am I missing anything?


----------



## unitron

by-tor said:


> The 1TB upgraded hard drive in my Tivo HD died yesterday... and I can not find my original 250GB drive since I moved earlier this year. I guess 7+ years was a good run on an old Deskstar, but I need to get it back up and running. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Clarke


For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak

For use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk

Since it comes from a different TiVo, the TiVo Service Number in the image won't be the one on your TiVo's motherboard, and you'll probably have to do a Clear & Delete Everything to get the board and the image "married" to each other before it'll let you record or pair cable cards or anything.


----------



## by-tor

Thanks! Do you have any pointers on getting WinMFS?



unitron said:


> For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak
> 
> For use with WinMFS
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk
> 
> Since it comes from a different TiVo, the TiVo Service Number in the image won't be the one on your TiVo's motherboard, and you'll probably have to do a Clear & Delete Everything to get the board and the image "married" to each other before it'll let you record or pair cable cards or anything.


----------



## unitron

by-tor said:


> Thanks! Do you have any pointers on getting WinMFS?


Allow me to point you to your PMs.


----------



## unitron

by-tor said:


> The 1TB upgraded hard drive in my Tivo HD died yesterday... and I can not find my original drive since I moved earlier this year. I guess 7+ years was a good run on an old Deskstar, but I need to get it back up and running. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Clarke
> 
> EDIT: I Think I found the link to Unitron's dropbox site and pulled an image. It looks like WinMFS is AWOL, so I just found MFSlive-1.4.iso with the help of Ross Walkers' great site:
> 
> http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade/#broken_tivo
> 
> Am I missing anything?


Yes, you're missing my excellent advice to, whether using WinMFS or the MFS Live cd, not do expansion on a larger than stock drive as a part of a copy or image restore, but do it afterwards as a separate process using

mfsadd

after checking the success of copy or restore with

mfsinfo

This means when using the

restore

command on the command line, do not use the

-x

option (and you can skip

-z

as well, and just use

-pi

unless it's a Series 1 TiVo, in which case you skip

-p

as well and just use

-i

), and if using WinMFS, when it says it's finished and you have extra room, do you want to expand you tell it NO and go on to run

mfsinfo

to make sure everything looks okay (the partition map will include an Apple Free partition the size of the amount the new drive is larger than the original one, but that will get used when you expand later as a separate process).

Then use

mfsadd

to do the expansion.

Sometimes doing it as part of the copy or restore doesn't work out and you have do it all over again, but I haven't seen my way fail yet.


----------



## nephorm

unitron said:


> For use with the MFS Live cd
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.bak
> 
> For use with WinMFS
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652m.tbk
> 
> 11.0m is the most recent version of the 652 OS


Hi unitron... does this mean that the linked images are 11.0m? I'm dealing with a stubborn 11.0d install that refuses to upgrade, and I'm hoping 11.0m will solve my cablecard issue. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

nephorm said:


> Hi unitron... does this mean that the linked images are 11.0m? I'm dealing with a stubborn 11.0d install that refuses to upgrade, and I'm hoping 11.0m will solve my cablecard issue. Thanks!


Tivo has stopped updating the software for Series 3 and older. However, an update may be coming in about 6 months or so, for mpeg4 support, but not for the OLED.


----------



## unitron

nephorm said:


> Hi unitron... does this mean that the linked images are 11.0m? I'm dealing with a stubborn 11.0d install that refuses to upgrade, and I'm hoping 11.0m will solve my cablecard issue. Thanks!


Yes, they are 11.0m images for the TCD652160

Help yourself.

If you have any other model Series 3 (only possibilities are the original S3, the TCD648250B, the TCD658000, and whatever that Australian S3 is), speak up now and tell us which one--by slapping HD all over the original S3 and its box, and then naming the next S3 model the HD, TiVo, Inc., managed to create all sorts of confusion over what it means when someone says they have a TiVo HD or an S3 HD.

As indicated, if you're using some version of MFS Tools to do the image restore operation you need the .bak file, and if you're using WinMFS to do it, you need the .tbk file.

Either way, you need to read this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10752503#post10752503


----------



## nephorm

unitron said:


> Yes, they are 11.0m images for the TCD652160
> 
> Help yourself.
> 
> If you have any other model Series 3 (only possibilities are the original S3, the TCD648250B, the TCD658000, and whatever that Australian S3 is), speak up now and tell us which one--by slapping HD all over the original S3 and its box, and then naming the next S3 model the HD, TiVo, Inc., managed to create all sorts of confusion over what it means when someone says they have a TiVo HD or an S3 HD.
> 
> As indicated, if you're using some version of MFS Tools to do the image restore operation you need the .bak file, and if you're using WinMFS to do it, you need the .tbk file.
> 
> Either way, you need to read this:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10752503#post10752503


I do have the TCD652160, so no worries there. Thanks!


----------



## noob113

Anyone have a place where I can find an image for a TCD-652160?


----------



## unitron

noob113 said:


> Anyone have a place where I can find an image for a TCD-652160?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10752335#post10752335

and read this

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10752503#post10752503

What brand and model of hard drive are you planning to use and how long ago was it made?


----------



## noob113

I've got a WD160GB drive dated April 2008.

And all I've got are Macs. Despite my extensive scouring I can't seem to find a way to do this HD work without a windows machine to run MFSTools


----------



## unitron

noob113 said:


> I've got a WD160GB drive dated April 2008.


Are you re-using that 652's original hard drive?

You need to burn yourself a bootable copy of the Ultimate Boot CD and run WD's own diagnostic software long test before trusting it.

Do you know how to burn a cd-r "as an image"?



noob113 said:


> And all I've got are Macs. Despite my extensive scouring I can't seem to find a way to do this HD work without a windows machine to run MFSTools


Well, if you have any experience working on the Linux command line (or are masochistic enough to want to get some), there's always the MFS Live cd v1.4


----------



## noob113

I ended up using virtual box to emulate a windows xp install so I could use winmfs. Got it going! Thank you for all the great help, info, and assist!


----------



## tainttown

Could I please get a link to the image for the TCD748000, please? THANK YOU!


----------



## unitron

tainttown said:


> Could I please get a link to the image for the TCD748000, please? THANK YOU!


Best place to ask for a Premiere image is the DvrBARS thread, since that's the software that you'll need to use.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## pswong2

Unitron,

Please help with a Toshiba RS-TX60. 160GB IDE drive.
I either need an image or some kind of boot-up enabler. 
I did attach the drive to an XP machine attempting to use MFStools.
Both the power supply and the drive are tested good. When I power up, I get:

Two amber lights on and: Welcome! Powering Up...
Hung on this and never changes.

I can't seem to find Win MFS. 
Would you be kind enough to help me get the software I need for a Windows 7 machine, where I can connect the IDE drive internally and apply a fix.
Thanks much!


----------



## ThAbtO

pswong2 said:


> Unitron,
> 
> Please help with a Toshiba RS-TX60. 160GB IDE drive.
> I either need an image or some kind of boot-up enabler.
> I did attach the drive to an XP machine attempting to use MFStools.
> Both the power supply and the drive are tested good. When I power up, I get:
> 
> Two amber lights on and: Welcome! Powering Up...
> Hung on this and never changes.
> 
> I can't seem to find Win MFS.
> Would you be kind enough to help me get the software I need for a Windows 7 machine, where I can connect the IDE drive internally and apply a fix.
> Thanks much!


WinMFS PM sent.


----------



## pswong2

Thanks for WinMFS.
Now I just need to ID an image Toshiba RS-TX60, with 160 GB hard drive.


----------



## DarthSudo

Does anyone have a backup image that would work for a TCD649180? The HDD is completely dead...


----------



## ThAbtO

DarthSudo said:


> Does anyone have a backup image that would work for a TCD649180? The HDD is completely dead...


PM sent.


----------



## lpwcomp

I need an image for a TCD2404A. TIA


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> I need an image for a TCD2404A. TIA


PM'd.


----------



## unitron

lpwcomp said:


> I need an image for a TCD2404A. TIA


Remember, an image for a 140, 240, or 540 may have come from a Maxtor drive, which means that a WD or Seagate or whatever may not have quite as big an LBA number as a same size Maxtor did, which means the image may not quite fit, so this is a good time to go with a bigger drive.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> Remember, an image for a 140, 240, or 540 may have come from a Maxtor drive, which means that a WD or Seagate or whatever may not have quite as big an LBA number as a same size Maxtor did, which means the image may not quite fit, so this is a good time to go with a bigger drive.


I put it on the 320GB from an upgraded Premiere.

Now waiting on the adapter I ordered from weaKnees,


----------



## s_n_o_w

Managed to burn out my failing hard drive while attempting to re-image to new. If anyone can supply an image for TCD663320, I would send you a smiley face emoji's, or two.


----------



## lpwcomp

Some kind soul who has received the MPEG-4 update to their THD might consider creating a backup since it appears it is no longer available from TiVo.


----------



## HerronScott

lpwcomp said:


> Some kind soul who has received the MPEG-4 update to their THD might consider creating a backup since it appears it is no longer available from TiVo.


I haven't seen any requests for an HD image in quite some time. And although there was one user that said TiVo CS indicated it was a one time rollout, I believe I've also seen other requests to TiVo for it recently that were pushed out?

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

HerronScott said:


> I haven't seen any requests for an HD image in quite some time.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10764440&highlight=#post10764440


HerronScott said:


> And although there was one user that said TiVo CS indicated it was a one time rollout, I believe I've also seen other requests to TiVo for it recently that were pushed out?
> 
> Scott


I've seen posts from a couple of people indicating that couldn't get the update. And even if what you say is currently true, it's probably not going to last forever.


----------



## HerronScott

lpwcomp said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10764440&highlight=#post10764440 I've seen posts from a couple of people indicating that couldn't get the update. And even if what you say is currently true, it's probably not going to last forever.


That request was January 14th which I believe was a week before the general rollout of 11.0n started. 

I'm pretty sure all someone has to do is post here if they need a current image.

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

HerronScott said:


> That request was January 14th which I believe was a week before the general rollout of 11.0n started.


You and I have somewhat different opinions about what constitutes "quite some time".



HerronScott said:


> I'm pretty sure all someone has to do is post here if they need a current image.
> 
> Scott


I was asking that someone be proactive and create an image of 11.0n so it's available when the (practically) inevitable request is posted.


----------



## ggieseke

I have seen several posts already from people on FIOS or other providers that had to jump through a lot of hoops to get 11.0n. TiVo is only rolling it out to Comcast subscribers in areas that they know have started converting to H.264.

The requests for images are inevitable.


----------



## HerronScott

lpwcomp said:


> I was asking that someone be proactive and create an image of 11.0n so it's available when the (practically) inevitable request is posted.


They have. Just haven't seen any requests yet.

Scott


----------



## unitron

s_n_o_w said:


> Managed to burn out my failing hard drive while attempting to re-image to new. If anyone can supply an image for TCD663320, I would send you a smiley face emoji's, or two.


For that model you might try image begging in the NZ/AUS forum, and also ask if anybody there can help you with getting the AUS version of WinMFS

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=66


----------



## crouch

Hoping for the wisdom of the board to diagnose my problem and best option:

Tivo HD TCD652160 w/ lifetime service (grandfathered from my original Tivo purchased in 1999) and WD MyBook expander. I use component cables due to loose/non-working Tivo HDMI port and have a single multistream cablecard via FIOS. 

It has been working fine for years. 

I was watching live tv the other day and suddenly it went into the Welcome - Powering Up reboot and has been stuck there ever since (I unplugged it so as not to cause more harm). No prior stuttering or other issues. I think it might have reached the "Almost there" screen a couple times when the problem first surfaced but now it gets no further than the Welcome screen. Sometimes it flickers for a second before going back to the Welcome screen. Front lights come on but I wasn't able to get it to kickstart.

I have plugged/unplugged it in an effort to reboot it multiple times but it still gets stuck at the same "Welcome" spot. I have tried various combinations with and without the cable card, with and without the WD expander attached, and with and without the Tivo Wireless Network Adapter attached. Same result.

I opened up the case and everything looks clean and no obvious capacitor damage. Perhaps a faint clicking in the power supply area after plugging in but nothing too obvious or long-lasting.

I want to keep my lifetime service.

Is my most likely problem a hard drive failure? 

If so, it looks like I could get a replacement 1T drive with software from Weaknees for $149 or DVRUpgrade for slightly less. Any preference between the two? Downsides with this route are cost and delay.

I would prefer to save a few bucks and accomplish this over this weekend by stopping locally to pick up a hard drive and "image" (?) it if possible. Is there a good source of detailed instructions for someone like me with minimal technical expertise that explains what hard drive to buy and how to prepare a store-bought hard drive for replacement in a Tivo HD TCD652160? How much is that route likely to cost compared to the $149 Weaknees route?

I have an old computer (Dell w/ Vista 32 bit). Not sure how to internally connect drives but I can learn.

The level of technical conversation in this very long thread unfortunately is difficult for me to distill and follow (what's outdated vs. what's still current, sometimes shorthand is used and a certain basic knowledge of the previous steps is assumed, etc.). Am hoping there is a "Replacing Your Tivo Hard Drive for Dummies" list of updated instructions somewhere. 

Also, is it a problem that I had the expander attached when the hard drive failed? I read something in one of the instructional posts about the need to unmarry your old drive from the expander before upgrading but obviously I can't do that as I can't get it beyond the Welcome screen. Not sure if the "unmarry" step applies to a complete replacement of the hard drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

crouch said:


> Hoping for the wisdom of the board to diagnose my problem and best option:
> 
> Tivo HD TCD652160 w/ lifetime service (grandfathered from my original Tivo purchased in 1999) and WD MyBook expander. I use component cables due to loose/non-working Tivo HDMI port and have a single multistream cablecard via FIOS.
> 
> It has been working fine for years.
> 
> I was watching live tv the other day and suddenly it went into the Welcome - Powering Up reboot and has been stuck there ever since (I unplugged it so as not to cause more harm). No prior stuttering or other issues. I think it might have reached the "Almost there" screen a couple times when the problem first surfaced but now it gets no further than the Welcome screen. Sometimes it flickers for a second before going back to the Welcome screen. Front lights come on but I wasn't able to get it to kickstart.
> 
> I have plugged/unplugged it in an effort to reboot it multiple times but it still gets stuck at the same "Welcome" spot. I have tried various combinations with and without the cable card, with and without the WD expander attached, and with and without the Tivo Wireless Network Adapter attached. Same result.
> 
> I opened up the case and everything looks clean and no obvious capacitor damage. Perhaps a faint clicking in the power supply area after plugging in but nothing too obvious or long-lasting.
> 
> I want to keep my lifetime service.
> 
> Is my most likely problem a hard drive failure?
> 
> If so, it looks like I could get a replacement 1T drive with software from Weaknees for $149 or DVRUpgrade for slightly less. Any preference between the two? Downsides with this route are cost and delay.
> 
> I would prefer to save a few bucks and accomplish this over this weekend by stopping locally to pick up a hard drive and "image" (?) it if possible. Is there a good source of detailed instructions for someone like me with minimal technical expertise that explains what hard drive to buy and how to prepare a store-bought hard drive for replacement in a Tivo HD TCD652160? How much is that route likely to cost compared to the $149 Weaknees route?
> 
> I have an old computer (Dell w/ Vista 32 bit). Not sure how to internally connect drives but I can learn.
> 
> The level of technical conversation in this very long thread unfortunately is difficult for me to distill and follow (what's outdated vs. what's still current, sometimes shorthand is used and a certain basic knowledge of the previous steps is assumed, etc.). Am hoping there is a "Replacing Your Tivo Hard Drive for Dummies" list of updated instructions somewhere.
> 
> Also, is it a problem that I had the expander attached when the hard drive failed? I read something in one of the instructional posts about the need to unmarry your old drive from the expander before upgrading but obviously I can't do that as I can't get it beyond the Welcome screen. Not sure if the "unmarry" step applies to a complete replacement of the hard drive.


Most likely, both drive failed. You can get a WD20EFRX, 2TB. Its the max a Series 3 can support. Its less trouble than a WD20EURX Green drive. A WD10EURX/S, 1TB, works fine.

For an image, I can supply it. use WinMFS (unless you are not a Windows user.)

The lifetime service is linked to the service number and not the Tivo itself, or the inside components. So you will never lose that.


----------



## unitron

crouch said:


> Hoping for the wisdom of the board to diagnose my problem and best option:
> 
> Tivo HD TCD652160 w/ lifetime service (grandfathered from my original Tivo purchased in 1999) and WD MyBook expander. I use component cables due to loose/non-working Tivo HDMI port and have a single multistream cablecard via FIOS.
> 
> It has been working fine for years.
> 
> I was watching live tv the other day and suddenly it went into the Welcome - Powering Up reboot and has been stuck there ever since (I unplugged it so as not to cause more harm). No prior stuttering or other issues. I think it might have reached the "Almost there" screen a couple times when the problem first surfaced but now it gets no further than the Welcome screen. Sometimes it flickers for a second before going back to the Welcome screen. Front lights come on but I wasn't able to get it to kickstart.
> 
> I have plugged/unplugged it in an effort to reboot it multiple times but it still gets stuck at the same "Welcome" spot. I have tried various combinations with and without the cable card, with and without the WD expander attached, and with and without the Tivo Wireless Network Adapter attached. Same result.
> 
> I opened up the case and everything looks clean and no obvious capacitor damage. Perhaps a faint clicking in the power supply area after plugging in but nothing too obvious or long-lasting.
> 
> I want to keep my lifetime service.
> 
> Is my most likely problem a hard drive failure?
> 
> If so, it looks like I could get a replacement 1T drive with software from Weaknees for $149 or DVRUpgrade for slightly less. Any preference between the two? Downsides with this route are cost and delay.
> 
> I would prefer to save a few bucks and accomplish this over this weekend by stopping locally to pick up a hard drive and "image" (?) it if possible. Is there a good source of detailed instructions for someone like me with minimal technical expertise that explains what hard drive to buy and how to prepare a store-bought hard drive for replacement in a Tivo HD TCD652160? How much is that route likely to cost compared to the $149 Weaknees route?
> 
> I have an old computer (Dell w/ Vista 32 bit). Not sure how to internally connect drives but I can learn.
> 
> The level of technical conversation in this very long thread unfortunately is difficult for me to distill and follow (what's outdated vs. what's still current, sometimes shorthand is used and a certain basic knowledge of the previous steps is assumed, etc.). Am hoping there is a "Replacing Your Tivo Hard Drive for Dummies" list of updated instructions somewhere.
> 
> Also, is it a problem that I had the expander attached when the hard drive failed? I read something in one of the instructional posts about the need to unmarry your old drive from the expander before upgrading but obviously I can't do that as I can't get it beyond the Welcome screen. Not sure if the "unmarry" step applies to a complete replacement of the hard drive.


Maybe it's the internal drive, maybe it's the power supply, maybe it's both.

Can't swear there's nothing wrong with the external, but I'm pretty sure that a bad external is not the sole cause.

The initial Welcome screen is loaded into video memory (which is what's pushed out to the TV) from a chip on the motherboard.

If all goes well, after a while it gets replaced by the "Just a few more minutes" screen, which is on the internal hard drive somewhere.

So if you get the initial Welcome screen, the power supply and motherboard are working well enough to do that, but if it doesn't go beyond that, something is interfering with communications between the internal hard drive and the motherboard.

Could be bad data cable between motherboard and drive, could be bad power cable between power supply and drive (those two actually join together into a single plug that goes into the end of the hard drive in TiVos new enough to use SATA drives, which yours is), could be the power supply can't provide enough current to run everything else *and* spin up the hard drive, could be the hard drive has problems. Could be the circuitry on the motherboard that talks to the drive has problems. Could be that circuitry itself is okay but that part of the motherboard isn't getting enough current from the power supply. Could be a combination of any or all of the above.

I would check the DC outputs of the power supply with a voltmeter, and hook the internal drive up to a PC motherboard and boot said PC with a cd that includes the drive manufacturer's own diagnostic software and run the short test and then the long test.

But something that can be tried first in a situation like yours (this is mostly for future searchers, you seem to have done this already)

Connect the TiVo via a composite video cable (yellow RCA plug) to a video display device or in your case stay with the component cables for now.

Definitely do not try to do any troubleshooting with HDMI connected.

Disconnect all cable and antenna input, disconnect the external drive's eSATA connector, and remove the cable card(s).

Plug in the TiVo power cord.

This puts the minimum electrical load on the power supply in case it's beginning to fail.

If it boots and gets to TiVo Central that way, then the power supply is the chief suspect for sure.

If you go here

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html

and go down to where it says

Mirror Sites

and click on the icon to the left of where it says

Automatically redirect to the best mirror based on your geo-location.

you can download an .iso image of the cd which you can burn "as an image" to a cd-r--you have to burn as an image so that everything is where it's supposed to be on the disc for it to be bootable.

There is drive testing software on the cd.

You'll need a SATA data cable to connect the drive to a SATA port on the PC motherboard, and a SATA power cable from the PC power supply as well.

Since you're booting from the cd, you don't need the PC's hard drive or operating system involved, so you can borrow the cables that it uses to connect the TiVo drive instead.

The manufacturer's diagnostic will tell you if the drive is failing physically, but won't tell you if the TiVo software on it is scrambled, but find out if the drive itself is okay first.

Do you have a voltmeter or access to one?

Where locally would you buy a hard drive?

Do you have something like a Fry's or just a Best Buy or Staples?


----------



## crouch

Thanks. I live in suburban NJ a/k/a shopping ground zero but am surprised to find there isn't a store within an hour of my house that seems to carry the WD Red drives in stock. So I would need to order the hard drive online.

I have no real computer repair experience but will give your suggestions a college try and report back. Will have to learn how to use my multimeter, how to burn an image, and especially how to switch the cables which I think might be a stumbling block for me.


----------



## lpwcomp

I would never go with a Red drive over a Green drive for a TiVo unless there is a major price difference. Exactly how is a Red drive "less trouble" than a Green AV-GP drive?


----------



## ThAbtO

Namely, PUIS for one.


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> Namely, PUIS for one.


And if you get an older one, Intellipark (wdidle3.exe) as well.


----------



## unitron

crouch said:


> Thanks. I live in suburban NJ a/k/a shopping ground zero but am surprised to find there isn't a store within an hour of my house that seems to carry the WD Red drives in stock. So I would need to order the hard drive online.
> 
> I have no real computer repair experience but will give your suggestions a college try and report back. Will have to learn how to use my multimeter, how to burn an image, and especially how to switch the cables which I think might be a stumbling block for me.


In what stores would or do you look for hard drives?


----------



## lpwcomp

PUIS is available on all WD SATA drives including the Red ones, but is _*supposed*_ to be disabled by default on all drives.

An AV-GP drive does not have Intellipark enabled.


----------



## crouch

I must be living in the 90s. Thought there were still a computer superstore somewhere in NJ or a computer specialty shop that would carry hard drives, but an online search for them revealed nothing. Closest thing I found was a Micro Center which carries a few hard drives in stock but not a WD Red or anything that looked like a good alternative. All the local Best Buys, Staples, etc. require it be shipped.

I'm clueless how to test the voltages inside a TiVo with the multimeter. Didn't find any easy to follow instructional online. 

I'm inclined to just assume it's the hard drive, replace it, and then if that doesn't work try to diagnose further. The diagnostic steps seem harder for a novice like me.

I still would like to buy a bare hard drive and then burn the image if that's reasonably doable. Should I get the WD Red 2 tb non-pro version on Amazon for $85? Would that require the widdle process which is another step I'd like to avoid if possible? If not WD Red, which one?


----------



## lpwcomp

Personally, I'd go with this one. Intellipark isn't enabled on AV-GP drives (so no need for wdidle3) and it is no more likely to have PUIS enabled than a Red Drive.

How are you planning to connect it to your computer in order to install the image?


----------



## crouch

Not sure. Any suggestions?

The more I read up on how to do this (I found http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade/ as a resource) the more it seems perhaps beyond my capabilities. Some steps seem straightforward enough but then others (esp hardware tinkering like sata cables) could be stumbling blocks. Perhaps a Weaknees enabled drive is the smartest way to go?


----------



## ThAbtO

If you are on Windows, WinMFS is easy to use and minimal (if any) typing.

I have the WD20EZRX and had tested it on Roamio and Series 3 (652). Intellipark was ignored on the Roamio, but on the S3, it couldn't do the warm boot from menu, only the cold boot (plug pulled).


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> If you are on Windows, WinMFS is easy to use and minimal (if any) typing.
> 
> I have the WD20EZRX and had tested it on Roamio and Series 3 (652). Intellipark was ignored on the Roamio, but on the S3, it couldn't do the warm boot from menu, only the cold boot (plug pulled).


The EZRX is not an AV-GP drive. The EURX is.


----------



## lpwcomp

crouch said:


> Not sure. Any suggestions?
> 
> The more I read up on how to do this (I found http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade/ as a resource) the more it seems perhaps beyond my capabilities. Some steps seem straightforward enough but then others (esp hardware tinkering like sata cables) could be stumbling blocks. Perhaps a Weaknees enabled drive is the smartest way to go?


Whatever route you go will require "hardware tinkering" on the TiVo.

You can get a 2TB WD AV-GP drive _*and*_ a USB dock for about 1/2 what you would have to pay weaKnees.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> The EZRX is not an AV-GP drive. The EURX is.


Its what WD sent me for a warranty exchange.


----------



## crouch

Ok after a more thorough reading of the Ross Walker site I'm now thinking I'd like to give it a try. The main concern I have is figuring out how to actually physically connect my old TiVo hard drive and my newly purchased hard drive to my computer and keep them powered during the process.

I've never used SATA before. As I understand it, the SATA and power cable combo connected to the old hard drive in my TiVo will be disconnected from the hard drive and stay put in my TiVo, leaving no SATA or power for my old hard drive when I move it to my computer. Plus the new hard drive I buy likely will not have a SATA or power cable. I think I've read that I can use the SATA and power cables presently in my PC since I won't need my PC's hard drive during the process, but that will still leave me one set of cables short, correct? What type of SATA cable and power cable should I buy for the other connection? I will probably get them on Amazon.

Alternatively, can I just buy two USB-SATA connections with power supplies such as this referenced on the Ross Walker site http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B001OORMVQ and call it a day? Is there a better but not too expensive choice as this is likely to be a one off procedure for me (maybe two off if the hard drive fails again in a few years)? If I use this approach, do I just plug each power supply into a wall outlet and each SATA-USB cable into USB ports on my PC for the data connection?

I also have one conceptual question about the procedure. It calls for a backup command from my old TiVo drive to the new drive at step 8 but doesn't that run the risk of carrying over something bad that might have caused the hard drive to fail (scrambled code, etc.). What is the purpose of that step?

Sorry for these novice questions.


----------



## ThAbtO

I think that Ross Walker is getting out of date. I would just use WinMFS if running windows. There is also MFSTools but that is a command line type of program which involves some typing and knowing the drive spec of each drive (SDA, SDB, etc.)

With WinMFS, you can hook the Tivo drive using either USB adapter or just straight to SATA inside. Perform the backup. Shutdown (if not using USB). Swap out the Tivo with the new drive. Perform the Restore, Expand, then Supersize. Shutdown and take out the drive. Install in the Tivo amd power up. 

This process takes about 5 minutes. 

For the cables, in a PC there should be a free power cable, which is called Molex, converted from the traditional 4 pin cable. SATA is a small cable, one end goes to the main board inside, other to drive. 
In the Tivo, these cables are combined and does not make a difference.


----------



## lpwcomp

Crouch,

There's probably not much point in trying to copy your old hard drive, especially since you had an expander attached. Just install a fresh image on the new drive.

Disconnect the expander.


----------



## crouch

I have disconnected and don't plan on using the expander.

Is there a step-by-step list of instructions of this updated method (methods?) somewhere, similar to the Ross Walker site? Though lengthy, that part does seem to cover everything except the physical connection part which I'm still confused about.


----------



## ThAbtO

SATA is about the easiest to connect and disconnect. It only goes in one way.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Its what WD sent me for a warranty exchange.


What does that have to do with what drive crouch should get??


----------



## crouch

I finally got my hard drive from Amazon (took forever). For better or worse I went with a WD Green AV-GP 2tb (WD20EURX), which has a sticker indicating it was manufactured in June 2015. I also borrowed 2 SATA to USB hard drive enclosures from a friend.

I have a Tivo HD TCD652160 for use here in NJ.

I gather I now need some software/images. I need to run wdidle3 (off of the Ultimate Boot CD) to make sure Intellipark is not at 8 seconds on my hard drive, correct? Can I use the SATA to USB enclosure and just hook the new hard drive to my computer that way to run wdidle3? Do I need to physically open up my computer to disconnect my main hard drive as part of that process? 

I then need WinMFS. Is there an updated version I should use somewhere or is the beta version (beta9_3f) linked to elsewhere on this site sufficient? 

I downloaded a 464 MB 652m.tbk file from a Unitron link (post #2104). Is that the correct one? If not, can someone please direct me to the right one? Should I use a new image like that or the one on my failed hard drive (if available)?

Lastly, if I should do the "expand later" concept mentioned in Unitron post #2107, where do I find mfsadd and mfsinfo? Are they part of the WinMFS program?

On top of my TiVo failing, my main tv failed three days ago (Panasonic plasma showing 10 blink error code) so it's not been a good stretch of electronic fun for me.


----------



## lpwcomp

You shouldn't need to run wdidle3 on that drive. An EURX AV-GP isn't supposed to have Intellipark enabled.

This is a very good thing in your case since wdidle3 won't work via a USB connection.


----------



## jmbach

Might need to check if PUIS is enabled.


----------



## lpwcomp

jmbach said:


> Might need to check if PUIS is enabled.


Also not _*supposed*_ to be.


----------



## HerronScott

crouch said:


> I then need WinMFS. Is there an updated version I should use somewhere or is the beta version (beta9_3f) linked to elsewhere on this site sufficient?
> 
> I downloaded a 464 MB 652m.tbk file from a Unitron link (post #2104). Is that the correct one? If not, can someone please direct me to the right one? Should I use a new image like that or the one on my failed hard drive (if available)?
> 
> Lastly, if I should do the "expand later" concept mentioned in Unitron post #2107, where do I find mfsadd and mfsinfo? Are they part of the WinMFS program?
> .


That is the last version of WinMFS and don't worry about the beta name. The mfsadd and mfsinfo are options/selections within WinMFS. Remember that you need to do "Run as administrator" unless you are still using XP.

That image should be fine unless you want the latest 11.0n version that supports MPEG4.

Scott


----------



## jmbach

lpwcomp said:


> Also not _*supposed*_ to be.


True


----------



## stacman70

I need a disk image for TCD746320 please.


----------



## ggieseke

stacman70 said:


> I need a disk image for TCD746320 please.


PM sent.


----------



## crouch

Success. Thanks to all who replied to me directly and who posted previously on this topic. Turned out it was the hard drive. Of course my new hard drive had PUIS enabled, and HDAT2 wouldn't recognize the new hard drive via my SATA to USB connection, so I had to (gulp) open up my computer and borrow the direct SATA connections from its hard drive which was surprisingly easy. That little hitch, plus not being able to backup on Winmfs from my old hard drive (due to it still being married to the extender I had been using?) and needing to restore from an image instead, slowed the process down for a newbie like me but in the end it was pretty easy. Couldn't be happier to have my TiVo back.


----------



## lpwcomp

Sounds like WD is getting very sloppy as PUIS is not supposed to be enabled on any drive from the factory.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> Sounds like WD is getting very sloppy as PUIS is not supposed to be enabled on any drive from the factory.


Unless jumpered 3 & 4, which it is not.


----------



## crouch

It was a WD20EURX-57T0FY0 from Amazon, with a 22 Jun 2015 Manufacture date from Thailand. Other posts suggest this may be a leftover from a batch made specifically for a manufacturer who wanted PUIS enabled. I agree they shouldn't sell them that way when WD's specs for that drive indicate PUIS will be disabled.


----------



## chinapaulo

Hey folks, I have two dead TiVos with lifetime service that I'm finally have some time to work on. Can I please have drive image links for the following models:

TCD648250B
TCD652160

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

chinapaulo said:


> Hey folks, I have two dead TiVos with lifetime service that I'm finally have some time to work on. Can I please have drive image links for the following models:
> 
> TCD648250B
> TCD652160
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM Sent.


----------



## suzook

Need image for tcd746320 please! Thanks.


----------



## yoheidiho

I too need a disk image for TCD746320 thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

yoheidiho said:


> I too need a disk image for TCD746320 thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## emagine28

I need an image for TCD746320 please. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

emagine28 said:


> I need an image for TCD746320 please. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jhill1977

I need factory images for a TCD758250, TCD750500 and a TCD748000. I purchased 3 used Lifetime TiVO's with bad drives.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

jhill1977 said:


> I need factory images for a TCD758250, TCD750500 and a TCD748000. I purchased 3 used Lifetime TiVO's with bad drives.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## jhill1977

Quick question, what's the best program to use to restore these zip'ed image files, DVRBars? Is there a guide somewhere in the forums that outlines restoring the images to a blank drive? 

Years ago, I used WinMFS, but it's my understanding it doesn't support the Premiere and newer TiVo's.

Thanks...

JH


----------



## jmbach

If the images are from ggieseke then use DvrBARS.


----------



## ThAbtO

jhill1977 said:


> Quick question, what's the best program to use to restore these zip'ed image files, DVRBars? Is there a guide somewhere in the forums that outlines restoring the images to a blank drive?
> 
> Years ago, I used WinMFS, but it's my understanding it doesn't support the Premiere and newer TiVo's.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> JH


They are not Zipped files. a .TBK file is only used with WinMFS. .BAK is only used with MFS Live CD.


----------



## ggieseke

jhill1977 said:


> Quick question, what's the best program to use to restore these zip'ed image files, DVRBars? Is there a guide somewhere in the forums that outlines restoring the images to a blank drive?
> 
> Years ago, I used WinMFS, but it's my understanding it doesn't support the Premiere and newer TiVo's.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> JH


Unzip them to extract the .VHD image files, then use DvrBARS to restore.


----------



## rad1701

Got a TIVO Premiere with a Lifetime on it but a bad drive. Need an image for TCD 746500 please. Thanks!


----------



## unitron

rad1701 said:


> Got a TIVO Premiere with a Lifetime on it but a bad drive. Need an image for TCD 746500 please. Thanks!


If you can't get that you can use a 746320 image and expand (and I assume you'd be going with a bigger drive and expanding anyway).


----------



## cmannes

Hi, can I get an image for a TCD746320? It appears to be time to start over.


----------



## physx

I'm in need of an image for TCD 658000. Please and thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

physx said:


> I'm in need of an image for TCD 658000. Please and thank you.


PM sent but only have 11.0k image.


----------



## jweldon325

I need a disk image for TCD746320 please.


----------



## ggieseke

jweldon325 said:


> I need a disk image for TCD746320 please.


PM sent.


----------



## bwperez

Need an image for a TCD748320. I'll be putting it on a 500G drive.


----------



## unitron

bwperez said:


> Need an image for a TCD748320. I'll be putting it on a 500G drive.


Any chance you mean the original 2 tuner Premiere, the 746320?


----------



## bwperez

unitron said:


> Any chance you mean the original 2 tuner Premiere, the 746320?


That would be the one.


----------



## ggieseke

bwperez said:


> That would be the one.


PM sent. You can expand it to the full 500GB with jmfs.


----------



## berbes

dead 1tb hard drive. where can i find this hard-to-find tcd652160 iso for a new 1tb HD to go into a series 3, pls? also, will i lose my lifetime membership since the old hard drive is dead? so confusing, but i'll get there . 

thank you for the knowledge.


----------



## ThAbtO

berbes said:


> dead 1tb hard drive. where can i find this hard-to-find tcd652160 iso for a new 1tb HD to go into a series 3, pls? also, will i lose my lifetime membership since the old hard drive is dead? so confusing, but i'll get there .
> 
> thank you for the knowledge.


PM sent, but with only an 11.0k update.


----------



## jmbach

berbes said:


> dead 1tb hard drive. where can i find this hard-to-find tcd652160 iso for a new 1tb HD to go into a series 3, pls? also, will i lose my lifetime membership since the old hard drive is dead? so confusing, but i'll get there .
> 
> thank you for the knowledge.


You will only lose your recorded content. Your lifetime remained with the unit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unitron

berbes said:


> dead 1tb hard drive. where can i find this hard-to-find tcd652160 iso for a new 1tb HD to go into a series 3, pls? also, will i lose my lifetime membership since the old hard drive is dead? so confusing, but i'll get there .
> 
> thank you for the knowledge.


Lifetime is tied to the TiVo's TiVo Service Number, which is on a chip on the motherboard.

If you search my user name in this thread you should find dropbox links to a 652 11.0m image usable with the MFS Live cd v1.4 and also one usable with WinMFS.

If installing on a drive larger than 160GB just restore the image but do not do the expansion as part of that process.

That means do not use the

-x

option with the MFS Live cd, or, if using WinMFS, when it finishes restoring, says you have extra space, and asks if you want to expand, you tell it NO.

Then you check the newly installed image with

mfsinfo

and if things look okay, including a large Apple Free partition on the end of the drive, you expand using

mfsadd

and it'll turn that Apple Free partition into an MFS partition pair.

When you put the drive in the TiVo and boot up, it'll have the TSN of the TiVo from which the image came on it, which won't match the one on your TiVo's motherboard, so you might get an error 51, and you might have to let it do a Green Screen of Death while it re-writes whatever it needs to on the hard drive to "marry" it to the motherboard so that the right TSN is recorded on the drive so that it reports the right TSN when it contacts the TiVo servers for guide data.


----------



## HerronScott

berbes said:


> dead 1tb hard drive. where can i find this hard-to-find tcd652160 iso for a new 1tb HD to go into a series 3, pls? also, will i lose my lifetime membership since the old hard drive is dead? so confusing, but i'll get there .
> 
> thank you for the knowledge.


Check your PM for a newer version.

Scott


----------



## Chuck_NJ

My TCD652160 drive bit the dust and I am in desperate need of an image to use with Winmfs can anyone pint me in the right direction?


----------



## ThAbtO

Chuck_NJ said:


> My TCD652160 drive bit the dust and I am in desperate need of an image to use with Winmfs can anyone pint me in the right direction?


PM Sent.


----------



## Aces965

I'm in need of some help.

I have an old series 2 (649080) that requires a replacement drive.
I have prepared a MFS Live 1.4 boot cd
I have downloaded the image file for the 649080 and have placed it in the root directory of a USB drive connected to the computer, but now that mfslive.org is gone, I have no access to the instruction guide.
Linux sees both the USB drive that has the image file and the new drive, but I don't know the steps or the syntax required to get the image on to the new disk.
Does anyone out there still have the documentation to this program?
Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## ThAbtO

Aces965 said:


> I'm in need of some help.
> 
> I have an old series 2 (649080) that requires a replacement drive.
> I have prepared a MFS Live 1.4 boot cd
> I have downloaded the image file for the 649080 and have placed it in the root directory of a USB drive connected to the computer, but now that mfslive.org is gone, I have no access to the instruction guide.
> Linux sees both the USB drive that has the image file and the new drive, but I don't know the steps or the syntax required to get the image on to the new disk.
> Does anyone out there still have the documentation to this program?
> Thanks in advance.
> Dave


If you use Windows, I can send you link for the appropriate image and WinMFS.


----------



## Aces965

ThAbtO said:


> If you use Windows, I can send you link for the appropriate image and WinMFS.


Thanks, but the desktop I'm using is a small footprint model, and only has 1 ide connector. That will be used for the replacement drive, so I think I'm stuck going the MFS Live route. (Hopefully).

I think it's possible to do, providing I can get my hands on the instruction file.


----------



## ThAbtO

Aces965 said:


> Thanks, but the desktop I'm using is a small footprint model, and only has 1 ide connector. That will be used for the replacement drive, so I think I'm stuck going the MFS Live route. (Hopefully).
> 
> I think it's possible to do, providing I can get my hands on the instruction file.


USB works with it.


----------



## Aces965

Thanks for the suggestion ThAbtO, I did it with WinMFS and found the appropriate image file here and am back in business.


----------



## culedewd

Howdy, I am helping a neighbor replace the hard drive in her TiVo series 2, model TCD649080. I would really appreciate a link to a disk image and WinMFS.

Thanks!!


----------



## ThAbtO

culedewd said:


> Howdy, I am helping a neighbor replace the hard drive in her TiVo series 2, model TCD649080. I would really appreciate a link to a disk image and WinMFS.
> 
> Thanks!!


PM Sent.


----------



## richchris

I'm looking for the image for a Pioneer 810H. Any chance someone still has it? Thanks.


----------



## culedewd

ThAbtO said:


> PM Sent.


Worked perfectly, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Andrel

hi, looking for the image for the TCD746320. I will be installing 1 TB drive. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

Andrel said:


> hi, looking for the image for the TCD746320. I will be installing 1 TB drive. Thanks


PM sent. It's a 320GB image, but you can expand it with jmfs.


----------



## heuer1370

Hello, I have a TiVo HD and I am stuck in the green screen of death loop after running kickstart 58. I am looking for instructions on how to re-image this drive if that is at all possible. Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to give me.


----------



## ThAbtO

heuer1370 said:


> Hello, I have a TiVo HD and I am stuck in the green screen of death loop after running kickstart 58. I am looking for instructions on how to re-image this drive if that is at all possible. Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to give me.


We need more info such as the model number (back label starting with TCD). It may also be cause by a power supply problem with the capacitors.


----------



## heuer1370

Can someone pm me a link to WinMFS 2.0??? I have a TBK image of a Tivo hd I need to put on the original Tivo HD drive i formatted like an idiot. Thanks in advance to all the help


----------



## ThAbtO

heuer1370 said:


> Can someone pm me a link to WinMFS 2.0??? I have a TBK image of a Tivo hd I need to put on the original Tivo HD drive i formatted like an idiot. Thanks in advance to all the help


It is actually 9.3f .

WinMFS


----------



## heuer1370

Thanks for the link!!!! SO i got my .TBK file and winmfs.... now what???? Thanks for the help. i've been working on this for hours now with no luck.


----------



## heuer1370

getting "error writing media inode 1" message


----------



## ThAbtO

See my previous post about the power supply. Bad capacitors can wreck havoc on the Tivo. Even if you had a new drive and image installed, it may not boot up properly. Aside from that, using WinMFS, use a new WD Green drive up to 2TB. Use Restore, saying no to any message about expanding. Then MFSAdd, and Supersize.

That error may be from the failed drive as it is aged.


----------



## heuer1370

ok thanks again. could it be because i formatted the drive????


----------



## ThAbtO

No, WinMFS prevents access to drives already formatted or "Mounted" as a safe measure such as overwriting the Windows drive. You would have to choose 'Show mounted drives" to get to those.

Tivo drives show as blank, no content, partitions that only Tivo can read.

Tivo uses MFS partitions while Windows uses FAT, FAT32, and NTFS partitions.


----------



## heuer1370

that message was in winmfs btw


----------



## ThAbtO

Try using a new drive.


----------



## heuer1370

I finally got it working! TiVo is booting up now. If I left the drive in an unallocated state, it worked.


----------



## heuer1370

When all the way through the set up process and it says I have a hardware problem and to restart the TiVo. And if it continues to call customer service. So I am rebooting now waiting to see what happens.


----------



## jmbach

That maybe due to the drive not linked (married) to the unit. Usually the TSN in the account information is all zeros. Probably will have to do a clear and delete everything to fix that.


----------



## heuer1370

Ok doing that now. Thanks!!!


----------



## unitron

heuer1370 said:


> getting "error writing media inode 1" message


What's the model number of your TiVo, what's the size of the hard drive you took out of it, if you're trying to put an image on a different drive, what size is it, and what's the name of the image file you're using?


----------



## heuer1370

Running the clear and delete everything worked like a champ! TiVo is once again running like new. When I was transferring a show from my living room TiVo to the family room TiVo, and watched live TV, both the show I was transferring and live TV would studder and be really glitchy. That is all gone now! Thanks for the help!


----------



## sbourgeo

Is there a 11.0n image for the TiVo HD TCD652160?


----------



## tivoyahoo

sbourgeo said:


> Is there a 11.0n image for the TiVo HD TCD652160?


Surprisingly, I don't think an 11.0n image has been raised in this thread since April at post #2135:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10846386#post10846386

Posters inquiring on that image have been popping up elsewhere on the forum recently however - multiple reports of forced connections not pulling the download from tivo and being stuck at 11.0m which is not mpeg4 compatible. One theory is that it is due to non-original hardware / hard drive. And another is that only specific zip codes (in mpeg4 rollout areas) are pulling the update, but even that's spotty as far as success at best. So you might try Chicago zip code as there was a recent report of success on the update from there. and also a SF bay area zip code, such as tivo headquarters at 95002. But an example of the recent situation is found at posts 31-35 of this thread:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10948737#post10948737

where unitron graciously offered this:


unitron said:


> If you have a 652 and/or 658 "n" image, I'd be glad to host it on my Dropbox account.


But N might stand for Nessie, because the image hasn't surfaced and is elusive as the loch ness monster with Tivo apparently keeping it under water. Additionally 11.0n is not problem free either with issues unresolved - posted quote from thread titled:
"HD TiVo -- MPEG-4 freezing post-update"
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10812041#post10812041



TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> We have a Known Issue for TiVo HD's having an issue with the MPEG4 after SW Update.


There is a thread on the issue on the Tivo Support Forums as well. Interestingly, a new thread was recently posted in the subforum:
TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542199


TiVoMargret said:


> If you regularly use a TiVo Series2 or Series3 and are willing to help the Beta team with a project please email [email protected] for details.


If you read that thread the prevailing thought seems to be Tivo means S3 OLED 648, but it's not clear. Tivo hasn't clarified. And the TivoHD does get discussed in that subforum. So there is some confusion. Perhaps it's an mpeg4 update for 648 (which would be a first), and perhaps for 652/658 as well to address mpeg4 issues in 11.0n, but the guesses are more toward the guide data issue.

11.0n stemmed from this thread where TivoMargret was also looking for testers in December:
Comcast customer with a 652 or 658 box in Georgia, Illinois, or California?
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10729911

and 11.0n.B1-01-2-652 was then rolled out and released in January and readily available. But has seemingly been abandoned going by the reports on this forum.

At post #5 of the recent beta thread is:


Tobashadow said:


> I have a TiVo HD in daily use if that's any of what you need.


but it's not clarified what tivo is and is not looking for in this latest test. I suppose it's too much effort to spell out if TivoHD 652 / 658 is or is not part of the latest test. Or they want to keep us guessing and keep it a mystery unless you are under NDA. But that is one potential avenue, but might be fruitless if it's for the S3 648 and S2 models only.

Unitron does have dropbox links for 11.0m image in this thread (post #2104) if you wanted to restore from that and try for the n update download. But I suspect you are stuck at m like the rest, not working from a blank slate unless your drive died. But if you do look for 11.0m you'll also find 11.0m for the S3 648 which is different than 11.0m for the 652/658 TivoHD.

So that's the rundown on 11.0n, but a question I have about the* TivoHD 652/658 is what is the highest capacity drive it will recognize?* I believe 2TB is still the max on a S3 648, but that still uses 32-bit MFS. Whereas the 652 64-bit MFS file system, so is the answer 4TB for 652/658 using MFStools, per this from another thread:



ggieseke said:


> WinMFS won't work. MFSTools 3.2 is the best tool for the job. It can copy your existing drive to the new one (up to 4TB). It creates a standard 2-pair MFS layout sized for the new drive instead of adding partitions, and the partition starts are all aligned properly for AF drives.


*Hopefully someone can confirm if 4TB is indeed the max. Or 652 might even recognize 6TB.* Thanks.


----------



## sbourgeo

tivoyahoo said:


> Surprisingly, I don't think an 11.0n image has been raised in this thread since April at post #2135:
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10846386#post10846386


Yeah, my TiVo HD is stuck at 11.0m and I want to have an 11.0n image to add to my archive just in case.


----------



## tivoyahoo

sbourgeo said:


> Yeah, my TiVo HD is stuck at 11.0m and I want to have an 11.0n image to add to my archive just in case.


Well you could try this zip code workaround method:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10954920#post10954920
to pull the update and then create your own image. odds of receiving it might be better if you are running the original stock drive (and that's just speculation). and hopefully pass an image to unitron in the process if you are successful.

or you could sign up for the beta and see if it is aimed at 652 or not in which case you might get an update later than 11.0n. and I stress *might* since it's not clear at all that the latest beta is for 652. But with Tivo not delivering 11.0n via update and with tivo acknowledging 11.0n had mpeg4 issues, it sure fuels speculation that N may be getting drowned and a replacement may be in the works. especially with new software for 648 apparently in the works if not both models. again, though - speculation.

or wait to see if a "N"essie image surfaces.

And then speaking of a software version surfacing, I stumbled upon winmfs 9.3g on this forum after seeing this was posted yesterday:



Kolsch said:


> Make sure you use WinMFS version 9.3g, I tried to use an older version (v9.3f) and came across several errors


but quote was in a thread for an australian model TCD663000. I didn't think g was to be found, but I stumbled upon it in the google drive linked version from post #2215 of this very same thread, which links to winmfs.exe and when launched, help about says 9.3g not f....



ThAbtO said:


> It is actually 9.3f .
> 
> WinMFS


So I am confused. Is WinMFS 9.3g geared for Australian models?? and only to be used with Aus & NZ model tivos? Or is 9.3g the best choice for all models?

and is the linked file "actually 9.3f" even though help about says "9.3g"

When I compare the above file to my existing winmfs.exe which is from a 9.3f zip via the wayback machine (see link below) and which help about reports as f, when I click properties from file explorer, I see for each

help about f .exe = size: 395 KB (404,992 bytes) and size on disk:396 KB (405,504 bytes)
help about g .exe = size: 394 KB (403,968 bytes) and size on disk:396 KB (405,504 bytes)

If I go to the internet archive wayback machine (link below) all I can see on the release notes is this:


> Update: Jan 22, 2009
> Beta Build 9.3f & 9.3g are released


https://web.archive.org/web/2009121...15&t=976&sid=33a0dc3a4472e44267ba702786a24dc7

So f & g were released at the same time? so again, wondering if g is aus / nz specific ?

The links to 9.3f that I've seen on this forum are these two including one via the wayback machine, and I am wondering if they are indeed different versions from the ThAbtO google drive link above, and I haven't seen a wayback machine 9.3g link, nor any other 9.3g links (besides the google drive .exe file above):



worachj said:


> The only copy I can find is the Beta 9.3f version which I used without any problems on my S3 model 648 TiVo. It's in my dropbox if you want it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/anlboptp509jr6l/winmfs_beta9_3f.zip?dl=0





HerronScott said:


> This URL on the Wayback Machine archive of mfslive.org seems to point to winmfs_beta9_3f.zip as well.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20150219190704/http://mfslive.org/forums/download/file.php?id=86


----------



## HerronScott

sbourgeo said:


> Is there a 11.0n image for the TiVo HD TCD652160?


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## Steevow

Well, I am in #tivo on efnet but there is no one but me in the channel and no response to !image, which makes sense. I am alone. 
How do I get an image?


----------



## ThAbtO

Steevow said:


> Well, I am in #tivo on efnet but there is no one but me in the channel and no response to !image, which makes sense. I am alone.
> How do I get an image?


You would need to specify what model for the exact image.


----------



## Steevow

You are saying there is a bot that I don't know about, and saying !image does not make the bot respond? 
Really? 
That seems inconvenient. 
Can I sent the bot !msg for a list of commands? 
I am not new to IRC, though it's been a while. 

What is the name of the bot?


----------



## ThAbtO

IRC? Bot? What? There is no Tivo IRC channel. The one you are at is the one you made when you simply entered a channel.

This is the image begging forum and you have to be very specific with the Tivo model for the image you want.


----------



## tivoyahoo

He's looking at page 1 of the thread. Steevow what model tivo?


----------



## Steevow

Oh, I see. I read where there was supposed to be a place to ask an efnet bot, but it might have been an old thread. 

The image I need is for a premier. 
TCD746600
I think. 
Maybe TC0746600

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

Steevow said:


> Oh, I see. I read where there was supposed to be a place to ask an efnet bot, but it might have been an old thread.
> 
> The image I need is for a premier.
> TCD746600
> I think.
> Maybe TC0746600
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You think? Look on the label on the back (near the power cord), they would start with "TCD"


----------



## Steevow

TCD746600

I admit I am old, and the print is small, so it either said TCO or TCD. 
You answered that!


----------



## Steevow

I'm looking at it with a magnifying glass and a flashlight. 
Heh. Pathetic. 

TCD746600


----------



## tivoyahoo

Easy to mistake the D for an O - 
746 - common model, 2 tuner premiere
I was preparing for something exotic

and speaking of being one character off...
ThAbtO, is your google drive winmfs.exe actually 9.3g? not 9.3f?
see post #2233 half way down. I got a g result. can you clarify? thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

tivoyahoo said:


> ThAbtO, is your google drive winmfs.exe actually 9.3g? not 9.3f?
> see post #2233 half way down. I got a g result. can you clarify? thanks.


Its not my program. Somebody else designed it and its the last I've seen of this version. (Can't you let this die?)


----------



## ggieseke

Steevow said:


> I'm looking at it with a magnifying glass and a flashlight.
> Heh. Pathetic.
> 
> TCD746600


The 746 models came with 320GB or 500GB drives, and the model number is TCD746320 or TCD746500. I don't know of any TiVo that ended in 600.

I sent you a PM with a link to the TCD746320 image. If you restore it to a larger drive you can use jmfs to expand it.


----------



## Steevow

Thanks. TCD746600 is what it looks like, I have a bigger magnifying glass somewhere, I will have to look. It sure does not say 320.

I have a few Seagate 1TB drives, I will probably use one of those. They will work? 

I thought Tivo had done something to the external eSata ones where the drive had to have the drive p/n with the dash number that matched, but I have never been sure of that. 

The internal drives can be whatever? I realize an AV drive might be more pleasant, but not having to buy one is kind of important at the moment. If I can get by.


----------



## tivoyahoo

Steevow said:


> Thanks. TCD746600 is what it looks like, I have a bigger magnifying glass somewhere, I will have to look. It sure does not say 320.


It's probably 746500, but another possibility is TCD748000, but in that case I think the letters XL should be on the front left of the tivo and would be much easier to check and see. and that would be a 1TB model, in which case perhaps the 746320 image would still work if you expand to 1TB drive. someone probably knows definitively on that and can post.

if somehow the label is scratched/damaged/obscured/unreadable, when you open up the case, you'll find a 320gb, 500gb, or 1tb drive inside if it's an original stock drive.

and in any of those scenarios a 1tb seagate should get you up an running, but making sure to expand the drive to at least the size of the original.


----------



## ggieseke

Steevow said:


> Thanks. TCD746600 is what it looks like, I have a bigger magnifying glass somewhere, I will have to look. It sure does not say 320.
> 
> I have a few Seagate 1TB drives, I will probably use one of those. They will work?
> 
> I thought Tivo had done something to the external eSata ones where the drive had to have the drive p/n with the dash number that matched, but I have never been sure of that.
> 
> The internal drives can be whatever? I realize an AV drive might be more pleasant, but not having to buy one is kind of important at the moment. If I can get by.


If it still runs at all, the first 3 digits of the TiVo Service Number in the System Information screen will give us the model for sure.

Internal drives can be anything. The image I sent you will work on drives up to 2TB. You can go larger than that with Premieres, but first you have to restore the image to a 2TB or less drive, put it in the TiVo, and let it update the software. From that point you can copy it to a drive up to 4TB with MFSTools 3.2.


----------



## Steevow

The first three of the TSN on the system info are indeed 746
It also says variable, up to 76 hd hours 663 sd hours. 

When I pulled this out to look at the label, there is a tuning adapter on top, numerous cables connected, and it's dark there It seems likely it is a TCD746500, but I cannot tell the difference between the 6 and the 5 (if it is) , looks the same.

I will give it another look, maybe I will take a picture of it and zoom it in. 
In any case, it's a plain vanilla Premier, it has an Mcard in it at the moment and it has just hiccupped a couple of times, it's still working. 
I thought I would get proactive before it fails completely, I can prep another hdd for it and I plan on moving it to another location, that might be the time to give it another HDD.


----------



## ThAbtO

If you have a smartphone (cell) with a camera and light, you can use the camera as the magnifying lens (and even take a picture).


----------



## tivoyahoo

Steevow said:


> The first three of the TSN on the system info are indeed 746


first part from system info confirms it's a 746 model, so you should be good to go with the pm'd image.


Steevow said:


> It also says variable, up to 76 hd hours 663 sd hours.


just be sure to expand after restoring the 320 image, because those hours are indicative of a 746500, which is a a 500gb drive model, not a 320gb. but the internal drive might not be original.

but if you're sure the tdc ends with 00 and not 20, then again it's another sign it's a 500, not 320. and the tivo will expect a drive size of at least 500gb, which you'll of course exceed with 1TB seagate drive, again provided you do the expansion step.


----------



## Steevow

OK, so I have downloaded the image, a 320 gb version. 

DvrBARS.zip
jmfs-rev104.iso.zip

Is that all I need to prep a 2 GB drive with the image I have? 
Is the procedure going to be obvious, or is there a help file that I have not yet read? 
Actually, I just looked in the archives,and there are no docs.
Hmm.


----------



## ThAbtO

What is the new/replacement drive model number?

A 2GB drive is too small, unless you mean 2 TB.


----------



## Steevow

I mean 2 TB, of course. 
I have a line on some WD 2 TB Green drives.


----------



## tivoyahoo

I think your answer is this:


ggieseke said:


> The image I sent you will work on drives up to 2TB.


and look at this on how to write the image to the drive:
Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

but you might be confused on the jmfs expansion after you write the 320gb image?
Premiere Drive Upgrade Instructions - with all-in-one jmfs Live CD
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968


----------



## Steevow

I think you are saying jmfs can do the job, and I will not need DvrBARS at all. 
Is that true?


----------



## tivoyahoo

Steevow said:


> I think you are saying jmfs can do the job, and I will not need DvrBARS at all.
> Is that true?


I think the image you likely received is one that needs to be written with dvrbars. unzip/extract the dvrbars.zip file you've got. Is there a .VHD image inside?

that's the image file to be written to the 2TB drive, but will need to be expanded which is why the author of DVRBars also sent you the jmfs iso zip.

I don't think the 320 gb image you received will boot in the 746500 (if that is indeed what you have) because that model expects a 500gb drive, hence the need for expansion, but you're going to expand it up to 2TB anyway.

I'm not certain on what you were pm'd but restore the vhd with dvrbars and expand with jmfs I believe is the answer.

if you wanted to go to a drive over 2TB, there would be an additional step, but it doesn't sound like that's your plan, so won't try to explain that unless you are.

there's an entire thread filled with posts on restoring and expanding premieres from what I believe are the same images you now have:
HELP. I need an Image for a TCD746320.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520251

this thread is more geared at obtaining the image, which you should have now. but that thread or another one might be the best one for help on the exact steps on what to do with it, i.e. restore and expand.


----------



## Steevow

There's no .vhd file. The file I had pm'd is TCD746320.zip'

I got the image from Greg, the probable author of DvrBars. It is for a 746 and it is a 320 gb version. 

I downloaded the DvrBars program separately, and I downloaded the jmfs.iso.zip program separately. He did not send me those. 

ATM I am looking into a WD 2 TB green drive, since that seems to be the most straightforward. 

So given all this, how do I prep the drive?


----------



## tivoyahoo

Steevow said:


> There's no .vhd file. The file I had pm'd is TCD746320.zip'


unzip/extract it and see what you really have.


----------



## ThAbtO

tivoyahoo said:


> I don't think the 320 gb image you received will boot in the 746500 (if that is indeed what you have) because that model expects a 500gb drive, hence the need for expansion, but you're going to expand it up to 2TB anyway.


Why not? Its still the same model, just different OEM drive sizes.


----------



## ThAbtO

Steevow said:


> There's no .vhd file. The file I had pm'd is TCD746320.zip'
> 
> I got the image from Greg, the probable author of DvrBars. It is for a 746 and it is a 320 gb version.
> 
> I downloaded the DvrBars program separately, and I downloaded the jmfs.iso.zip program separately. He did not send me those.
> 
> ATM I am looking into a WD 2 TB green drive, since that seems to be the most straightforward.
> 
> So given all this, how do I prep the drive?


A .ZIP file is a compressed file containing many files within for the ease of transferring over the internet. Its easier to download 1 file than dozens at once.

Using a "Unzip" utility will show and de-compress the files within. You should be able to see the .VHD file within.

For the drive, it just needs to be blank (new), no prepping is needed as DVRBars will only work on blank drives (safety feature) and will prep it automatically.


----------



## tivoyahoo

ThAbtO said:


> Why not? Its still the same model, just different OEM drive sizes.


are you saying write the 746320 image to the 2TB, boot the drive in the 746500 (if that's indeed what it is), force connections, let Premiere update the drive to 20.6.1, then expand the drive to full 2TB?


----------



## ThAbtO

tivoyahoo said:


> are you saying write the 746320 image to the 2TB, boot the drive in the 746500 (if that's indeed what it is), force connections, let Premiere update the drive to 20.6.1, then expand the drive to full 2TB?


Its what GGeiseke said.

DVRBars does not expand so MFSTools 3.2 is used for that.


----------



## tivoyahoo

ThAbtO said:


> For the drive, it just needs to be blank (new), no prepping is needed as DVRBars will only work on blank drives (safety feature) and will prep it automatically.


on prep, is he asking about wdidle, puis ?


----------



## ThAbtO

tivoyahoo said:


> on prep, is he asking about wdidle, puis ?


Depending on whether its encountered.


----------



## Steevow

tivoyahoo said:


> unzip/extract it and see what you really have.


I looked, if there were a .vhd file in the zip I'd have said so. Not my first rodeo. 
I used .arc files, so many years ago.

I assume I need to restore the 320 gb file I was PM'd, and then somehow expand it to fill the 2 gb drive. With jmfs.

Is that right? I have not done this, so I just dunno.


----------



## ThAbtO

http://download.winzip.com/gl/nkln/20/winzip20xp.exe


----------



## Steevow

I opened it with 7zip. 
It's a .vhd file.


----------



## tivoyahoo

ggieseke said:


> I sent you a PM with a link to the TCD746320 image. If you restore it to a larger drive you can use jmfs to expand it.


ThAbtO, we're probably confusing poor steve. and he's not even sure of his model, but pretty safe bet it's a 746500. mfstools comes into play only if going over 2TB. and forcing a connection to tivo to update the tivo software would be needed because the image steve received is an older one, and doesn't recognize above 2TB, not until it's updated. but he's not going that route, not going over 2TB.

ThAbtO, I thought you were recommending the tivo boot as an intermediate step prior to expansion, but I believe that image is good to go up to 2TB.


----------



## tivoyahoo

Steevow said:


> I opened it with 7zip.
> No .vhd file.
> Do I need another image file?


what files *are* in the zip then?

.TBK file = WinMFS
.BAK ?


----------



## ThAbtO

tivoyahoo said:


> what files *are* in the zip then?
> 
> .TBK file = WinMFS
> .BAK ?


Now you are confusing him....

Besides there are no WinMFS files that will work on that model.


----------



## tivoyahoo

ThAbtO said:


> Now you are confusing him....


what's in the zip then? maybe he got the wrong one ??
It's been confusing since the beginning from the model being 746600


----------



## ThAbtO

He has the right image for that model, just cannot break that .ZIP barrier.


----------



## ThAbtO

Besides, DVRBars is a Windows program.


----------



## tivoyahoo

ThAbtO said:


> He has the right image for that model, just cannot break that .ZIP barrier.


well yeah, that's a showstopper if that's the case, and we're at square one



Steevow said:


> I looked, if there were a .vhd file in the zip I'd have said so. Not my first rodeo.


----------



## Steevow

You guys are gonna think I'm a a lunatic. 
There is indeed a .vhd file. 
TCD746320.vhd

I had to dl the file twice, the first time the archive was broken. It took so long. From dropbox, Odd. 

I have unzipped it successfully now. 
Can I used DVRBars now, as soon as I get a suitable drive?
Sorry about the misstatement. I had to wait for it to all dl correctly to tell. I guess.


----------



## ThAbtO

Yes, its a file that only DVRBars will read/restore.


----------



## tivoyahoo

glad you got the zip sorted out


Steevow said:


> how do I prep the drive?


as far as prepping the drive, I'd recommend an extended drive test overnight using WD Data Lifeguard. and looking into the DVRBars forum and posting the 2TB target drive model in case there is anything particular to the drive you intend to use, in which case others should be able to let you know. good luck on it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## ggieseke

Steevow said:


> You guys are gonna think I'm a a lunatic.
> There is indeed a .vhd file.
> TCD746320.vhd
> 
> I had to dl the file twice, the first time the archive was broken. It took so long. From dropbox, Odd.
> 
> I have unzipped it successfully now.
> Can I used DVRBars now, as soon as I get a suitable drive?
> Sorry about the misstatement. I had to wait for it to all dl correctly to tell. I guess.


That image will work fine in a 746500, especially since you're going up to 2TB anyway. You don't have to do anything to prep the drive before running DvrBARS unless it's already formatted for Windows, but I second the recommendation to test it first with the WD diagnostics. I don't trust any drive until I put it through a full write zeros test and the long read test.

You will have to unzip the jmfs zip file too, then burn the .ISO file it contains to a CD the you can boot from. It can handle expansion up to 2TB and the age of the software in the image I sent you won't matter.

You may need to check the PUIS and Intellipark status of the new drive. HDAT2 and Wdidle3 are both included on the Universal Boot CD.


----------



## Steevow

Ok, so I get the drive, 
Run Data Lifeguard overnight on it. 
If it passes, and it should, then. 
Run DVRbars and restore the image to it, in windows. 

Then boot from the jmfs live cd and expand it to fill the 2TB space
I don't need anything else, like MFS Tools. 
When I put the drive back in the Premier it will take it's software update overnight, and after that I can begin using it. 

Is that about it? You mention using a Universal Boot CD. I have a jmfs CD. Is that the same? Or is the Universal Boot CD the MFS tools? 
Since I don't have a Universal Boot CD. 

Imagine my confusion.


----------



## lpwcomp

Steevow said:


> Ok, so I get the drive,
> Run Data Lifeguard overnight on it.
> If it passes, and it should, then.
> Run DVRbars and restore the image to it, in windows.
> 
> Then boot from the jmfs live cd and expand it to fill the 2TB space
> I don't need anything else, like MFS Tools.
> When I put the drive back in the Premier it will take it's software update overnight, and after that I can begin using it.
> 
> Is that about it? You mention using a Universal Boot CD. I have a jmfs CD. Is that the same? Or is the Universal Boot CD the MFS tools?
> Since I don't have a Universal Boot CD.
> 
> Imagine my confusion.


The UBCD has a bunch of tools on it, including, IIRC, wdidle3. How is the new drive connected to the computer?


----------



## tivoyahoo

yes, you're on the right track now.



Steevow said:


> I don't need anything else, like MFS Tools.
> When I put the drive back in the Premier it will take it's software update overnight, and after that I can begin using it.
> 
> Imagine my confusion.


understandable given that you weren't sure the exact tivo model at first, but you probably will find a 500gb drive inside (the original) when you open it up further confirming it's a 746500 if you can't read the label. and then when you were saying the zip didn't contain a .vhd which had me wondering if you'd somehow downloaded the wrong zip, one with a different image in it that wasn't .vhd. sorry for the confusion, but looks like those issues are sorted out.

When you put the drive in the Premiere, if you've already expanded it, it should boot up and you can use it right away with the full 2TB. The image you have has a software version that will handle 2TB, so you'll be up and running from the outset not having to wait for a tivo update download. It's just that the Premiere won't be running the latest software - 20.6.1 - but you can force a connection or let Premiere do it on its own later. But you'll be up and running without the update. That tivo software update was only key if you were going with a drive larger than 2TB...



tivoyahoo said:


> if you wanted to go to a drive over 2TB, there would be an additional step, but it doesn't sound like that's your plan, so won't try to explain that unless you are.


and that's where the tivo update and mfstools would have entered the picture, i.e. over 2TB.

Do you know the drive model you intend to use? at first you mentioned a Seagate, but I think now you are talking WD Green, right? knowing that model number will help as far as getting pointers from posters as to your particular drive in this regard...



ggieseke said:


> You may need to check the PUIS and Intellipark status of the new drive. HDAT2 and Wdidle3 are both included on the Universal Boot CD.


----------



## paciorek

Old timer here. Series 3 648 is "Welcome! Powering Up" looping.

I've replaced caps, since some of them were bulged. No change.

Tried to get to kickstart, but all 4 lights stay on, never acknowledges commands.

I need an image to burn to a new drive. Amazon has $49 1TB WD drives on PrimeNow, so I could have one this afternoon, but I'm imageless. Can anyone help?


----------



## ThAbtO

paciorek said:


> Old timer here. Series 3 648 is "Welcome! Powering Up" looping.
> 
> I've replaced caps, since some of them were bulged. No change.
> 
> Tried to get to kickstart, but all 4 lights stay on, never acknowledges commands.
> 
> I need an image to burn to a new drive. Amazon has $49 1TB WD drives on PrimeNow, so I could have one this afternoon, but I'm imageless. Can anyone help?


PM Sent. What is the exact drive model.


----------



## paciorek

ThAbtO said:


> PM Sent. What is the exact drive model.


PM replied to, you hit the exact model. Early S3 with OLED.

Any caviats about drive? I know they've been picky in the past.

Thanks again!


----------



## ThAbtO

paciorek said:


> PM replied to, you hit the exact model. Early S3 with OLED.
> 
> Any caviats about drive? I know they've been picky in the past.
> 
> Thanks again!


I meant what model drive you will be using as the replacement?


----------



## klyde

My Premier is stuck in a booting loop, the caps all look good, welcome, blank, all leds flash, welcome, kickstart doesn't work. This was after backing up the image with DVRbars I tried restoring it to a laptop drive the same size but that didn't work, same symptom.


----------



## Steevow

tivoyahoo said:


> yes, you're on the right track now.
> understandable given that you weren't sure the exact tivo model at first, but you probably will find a 500gb drive inside (the original) when you open it up further confirming it's a 746500 if you can't read the label. and then when you were saying the zip didn't contain a .vhd which had me wondering if you'd somehow downloaded the wrong zip, one with a different image in it that wasn't .vhd. sorry for the confusion, but looks like those issues are sorted out.
> 
> When you put the drive in the Premiere, if you've already expanded it, it should boot up and you can use it right away with the full 2TB. The image you have has a software version that will handle 2TB, so you'll be up and running from the outset not having to wait for a tivo update download. It's just that the Premiere won't be running the latest software - 20.6.1 - but you can force a connection or let Premiere do it on its own later. But you'll be up and running without the update. That tivo software update was only key if you were going with a drive larger than 2TB...
> 
> and that's where the tivo update and mfstools would have entered the picture, i.e. over 2TB.
> 
> Do you know the drive model you intend to use? at first you mentioned a Seagate, but I think now you are talking WD Green, right? knowing that model number will help as far as getting pointers from posters as to your particular drive in this regard...


OK, I have not laid my hands on that WD 2TB green, I expected to get one today from a reseller I expected to see but that didn't work out.

So I have before me a WD1002FBYS, an enterprise drive. 
I have not tested it yet, it may not work, that is to be determined.

Are there any ramifications to using this one instead? 
I think it should be OK. 
It's 7200RPM, which should work OK but might be more noisy. If it's too noisy I will have to determine how much that upsets me. Or not.


----------



## ThAbtO

Steevow said:


> OK, I have not laid my hands on that WD 2TB green, I expected to get one today from a reseller I expected to see but that didn't work out.
> 
> So I have before me a WD1002FBYS, an enterprise drive.
> I have not tested it yet, it may not work, that is to be determined.
> 
> Are there any ramifications to using this one instead?
> I think it should be OK.
> It's 7200RPM, which should work OK but might be more noisy. If it's too noisy I will have to determine how much that upsets me. Or not.


You should not use that drive in any Tivo. Uses too much power, produces more heat and will die sooner than later.


----------



## klyde

TDD74620 Image Please. The original one was for a 320gb
thank you








Tivo Premier LT
Tivo HD LT
Tivo HD THX LT


----------



## paciorek

ThAbtO said:


> I meant what model drive you will be using as the replacement?


I was going to get a WD10EZEX, is that reasonable?


----------



## ThAbtO

It may work, as long as its a WD Green or Red Drive. 
The better is the Red, WD20EFRX.


----------



## unitron

Steevow said:


> OK, I have not laid my hands on that WD 2TB green, I expected to get one today from a reseller I expected to see but that didn't work out.
> 
> So I have before me a WD1002FBYS, an enterprise drive.
> I have not tested it yet, it may not work, that is to be determined.
> 
> Are there any ramifications to using this one instead?
> I think it should be OK.
> It's 7200RPM, which should work OK but might be more noisy. If it's too noisy I will have to determine how much that upsets me. Or not.


That's probably similar to the WD Caviar Black series.

I used 2 1TB Blacks (that I got a good price on from Best Buy on Black Friday) in a Series 2 Dual Tuner successfully for several years, but I did add an extra fan and added taller feet to the bottom of the chassis to create more air space underneath it.

In your situation I'd go with that drive for now and then "Xerox" it to an A/V Green before too long, and re-purpose that one as a PC boot drive, where the RPMs will matter.


----------



## unitron

paciorek said:


> I was going to get a WD10EZEX, is that reasonable?


That's a Blue, and a 7200 RPM one (WD has muddled the Green and Blue lines together, so some Blues are 7200 and some are 5400).

It wouldn't be my first choice for a TiVo, but with the A/V Green EURS/EURX models getting hard to come by, I'd consider using it.

I'm using a couple of 5400 RPM Blues in a Series 2 right now 'cause I got them on sale, and they seem to be doing as well as the Blacks they replaced.

(the Blacks were still working, but had reached the end of their 5 year warranty period, so I decided to try to get ahead of any future problems)


----------



## ggieseke

klyde said:


> TDD74620 Image Please. The original one was for a 320gb
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Steevow

unitron said:


> That's a Blue, and a 7200 RPM one (WD has muddled the Green and Blue lines together, so some Blues are 7200 and some are 5400).
> 
> It wouldn't be my first choice for a TiVo, but with the A/V Green EURS/EURX models getting hard to come by, I'd consider using it.
> 
> I'm using a couple of 5400 RPM Blues in a Series 2 right now 'cause I got them on sale, and they seem to be doing as well as the Blacks they replaced.
> 
> (the Blacks were still working, but had reached the end of their 5 year warranty period, so I decided to try to get ahead of any future problems)


I know some engineers who work at WD, I think most of those drives are the same. Firmware differences in many cases. Well, and a different color label. Which makes sense, those drives are made in large volumes at very low production cost today. Not like years ago when there was real design engineering being done. Now, it's just production engineering.

BTW, I was there for some of that engineering. When the smart guys were blazing new trails. Implementing new methods, new controller chips. 
I have been in the lab at WD, years ago when it was all being gotten running the first time. Primitive by today's standards. In the 80s. Heh.


----------



## paciorek

ThAbtO said:


> It may work, as long as its a WD Green or Red Drive.
> The better is the Red, WD20EFRX.


I got the red, WD10EFRX. Works great, thanks again!


----------



## klyde

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Looks that was it, I must have glitched the original drive image when I cas making a copy. It must have happened when I opened esaus partition majic while the backup was doing its thing. Now I guess I might as well expand to a larger drive.
Thank you very much.


----------



## ggieseke

klyde said:


> Looks that was it, I must have glitched the original drive image when I cas making a copy. It must have happened when I opened esaus partition majic while the backup was doing its thing. Now I guess I might as well expand to a larger drive.
> Thank you very much.


Glad to hear it worked, but sorry your original backup got scrambled.


----------



## klyde

Waring, Do not use a partition manager while backing up an image.
I lost all my programs.
thanks again


----------



## socrplyr

I am looking for a Premiere image (746). To help an ailing machine.
Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

socrplyr said:


> I am looking for a Premiere image (746). To help an ailing machine.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## gstein

My original WD20EURS went bad, and I used ddrescue to try and copy it to my new EURX ... no pony for me. All combinations of kickstarts are not bringing the new/copied drive to life. The original was apparently damaged too much. KS56 won't even boot up enough to issue a DHCP to connect to the attached Ethernet cable. There's just nothing viable here :-(

I've got a lifetime sub on this device, so would like to keep it running. Can somebody help me with an image that I can dd onto my EURX and get this sucker to boot up?

Thanks!!


----------



## ggieseke

gstein said:


> My original WD20EURS went bad, and I used ddrescue to try and copy it to my new EURX ... no pony for me. All combinations of kickstarts are not bringing the new/copied drive to life. The original was apparently damaged too much. KS56 won't even boot up enough to issue a DHCP to connect to the attached Ethernet cable. There's just nothing viable here :-(
> 
> I've got a lifetime sub on this device, so would like to keep it running. Can somebody help me with an image that I can dd onto my EURX and get this sucker to boot up?
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


----------



## ThAbtO

gstein said:


> My original WD20EURS went bad, and I used ddrescue to try and copy it to my new EURX ... no pony for me. All combinations of kickstarts are not bringing the new/copied drive to life. The original was apparently damaged too much. KS56 won't even boot up enough to issue a DHCP to connect to the attached Ethernet cable. There's just nothing viable here :-(
> 
> I've got a lifetime sub on this device, so would like to keep it running. Can somebody help me with an image that I can dd onto my EURX and get this sucker to boot up?
> 
> Thanks!!


Check the PUIS on that drive, it may be enabled even though jumpers are not. You would need to use HDAT, and its on the UBCD.


----------



## gstein

ThAbtO said:


> Check the PUIS on that drive, it may be enabled even though jumpers are not. You would need to use HDAT, and its on the UBCD.


Thanks! I think it is good, but will double-check before imaging over my data :-(


----------



## gstein

ggieseke said:


> PM sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


Cool, thanks. Is the source available for DvrBARS? I'm curious what the restore entails, and if I can map the process over to my Mac or Linux box (rather than grabbing Wifey's Windows box).


----------



## ggieseke

gstein said:


> Cool, thanks. Is the source available for DvrBARS? I'm curious what the restore entails, and if I can map the process over to my Mac or Linux box (rather than grabbing Wifey's Windows box).


The source isn't available - sorry. The image itself is a standard .VHD file, which is a published Microsoft file format for virtual drives. A few people have converted it to a format that Linux can use or even attached it directly to virtualization software and then used dd or something similar to clone the image to a physical drive. The downside is that most of those methods write every byte to the new drive (even all the unused blocks with nothing but zeros).

DvrBARS has a Full Restore mode that works like that, but its Quick Restore mode only writes the blocks that have actual data. On the 758 image that's about 1.7GB vs 2TB. The time savings is worth it, and the user interface will look familiar to TiVo users.


----------



## Buriedhistory

looking for the tcd540040 image -- thanks a million - winmsf


----------



## unitron

Buriedhistory said:


> looking for the tcd540040 image -- thanks a million - winmsf


What is the LBA number of the drive on which you plan to put it?


----------



## Buriedhistory

either 78165360 or 312581808


----------



## ThAbtO

Buriedhistory said:


> looking for the tcd540040 image -- thanks a million - winmsf


PM Sent.


----------



## Buriedhistory

ThAbtO said:


> PM Sent.


Got your PM, downloaded the file. mfs is telling me not a valid backup.

Here is what I have going on.. Tivo 2 went out, was a 40gb drive. I have a used 160gb pc drive. I want to put that in my tivo.

Any instructions on how to do so?

I am not allowed to send any PMs until I reach 10 post


----------



## ThAbtO

Buriedhistory said:


> Got your PM, downloaded the file. mfs is telling me not a valid backup.
> 
> Here is what I have going on.. Tivo 2 went out, was a 40gb drive. I have a used 160gb pc drive. I want to put that in my tivo.
> 
> Any instructions on how to do so?
> 
> I am not allowed to send any PMs until I reach 10 post


It should work with WinMFS, make sure you have admin permissions as well. Only WinMFS is able to read the .TBK files. and Yes, I have tested each of the .TBK files and have gotten their Tivo software versions to include in the filename. (Had to write to a hard drive for that.)

Be sure the file should still have the .TBK extension or it won't be recognized.


----------



## Buriedhistory

I downloaded a different copy of winmfs and now Im getting "error writing media inode 1" after I hit start


----------



## Buriedhistory

Ok, I used DISKPART and CLEANED the drive, got it all hooked up now with the file and mfs --- plugged it into tivo, now doing guided setup


----------



## ThAbtO

Oh, yes, the drive must be Blank with no partitions.


----------



## Buriedhistory

Yep, it loaded guide, all set up.. Tivo 2 with lifetime, new(old) 160 gb drive. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Buriedhistory

Well, I'd like to say Good morning, but I woke up with tivo stuck in a restart loop at the "Welcome... Powering up" screen... Ugh! Should I start a new thread somewhere about this?


----------



## jmbach

I would run diagnostics on the drive and if it passes I would suspect the power supply. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buriedhistory

jmbach said:


> I would run diagnostics on the drive and if it passes I would suspect the power supply.


Drive was a great drive, just installed it last night. Now I have a power supply on the way.. Ugh.. bought this used thing off an "auction site" and was suppose to be in great condition. I could have sent it back, but lost out the cost of shipping, which was a lot. The lifetime service is really the only thing keeping me from throwing this thing in the trash.


----------



## jmbach

Still would run diagnostics on the drive.


----------



## Buriedhistory

jmbach said:


> Still would run diagnostics on the drive.


How would I do that? It never gets to the "just a few more moments" screen, allowing me to enter the kickstart mode


----------



## jmbach

Pull the drive. Attach it to your computer. Download the manufacturer diagnostic to your computer. Run the diagnostic on your drive.


----------



## Buriedhistory

jmbach said:


> Pull the drive. Attach it to your computer. Download the manufacturer diagnostic to your computer. Run the diagnostic on your drive.


Test Option: EXTENDED TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD1600AAJB-00J3A0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WCAV31542262 
Firmware Number: 01.03E01 
Capacity: 160.04 GB 
SMART Status: Not Available 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 18:28:30, September 17, 2016

Test Option: QUICK TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD1600AAJB-00J3A0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WCAV31542262 
Firmware Number: 01.03E01 
Capacity: 160.04 GB 
SMART Status: Not Available 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 18:31:49, September 17, 2016


----------



## unitron

Buriedhistory said:


> Test Option: EXTENDED TEST
> Model Number: WDC WD1600AAJB-00J3A0
> Unit Serial Number: WD-WCAV31542262
> Firmware Number: 01.03E01
> Capacity: 160.04 GB
> SMART Status: Not Available
> Test Result: PASS
> Test Time: 18:28:30, September 17, 2016
> 
> Test Option: QUICK TEST
> Model Number: WDC WD1600AAJB-00J3A0
> Unit Serial Number: WD-WCAV31542262
> Firmware Number: 01.03E01
> Capacity: 160.04 GB
> SMART Status: Not Available
> Test Result: PASS
> Test Time: 18:31:49, September 17, 2016


Check to make sure the drive doesn't have Intellipark enabled.


----------



## ThAbtO

unitron said:


> Check to make sure the drive doesn't have Intellipark enabled.


Why would it be enabled when that looks like the original Tivo drive. 160GB...WD1600....


----------



## Buriedhistory

The drive is an old pc drive.. But now the real question... Wdidle3 using a laptop?


----------



## Buriedhistory

Ok, so, I just took my other drive from my other tivo 2 and stuck in there, looped.. Got the power supply in today.. Installed it.. still loops.. Ugh!


----------



## Buriedhistory

unplugged, reset, did kickstart 57.. now getting an error 51


----------



## jmbach

You may have done this already, since you replaced the power supply and the drive has tested good, try placing a fresh new image on the drive and boot let the TiVo boot it up.


----------



## tmesser

My parents' S3 648250 has started having issues that may be a drive problem (after my dad re-ran Guided Setup in an attempt to fix a Rovi guide data problem, *sigh*). 

So if anyone has an image, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Buriedhistory said:


> unplugged, reset, did kickstart 57.. now getting an error 51


Error 51 means that you need to run Clear & Delete All to "marry" it to the motherboard.


----------



## unitron

tmesser said:


> My parents' S3 648250 has started having issues that may be a drive problem (after my dad re-ran Guided Setup in an attempt to fix a Rovi guide data problem, *sigh*).
> 
> So if anyone has an image, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


If you search _this_ entire thread (the one we're in now) for my username

unitron

you'll eventually find a post with a link to my Dropbox public folder's copy of the 648 image

But you should suspect the power supply and eyeball it really well while the lid's off.


----------



## ThAbtO

tmesser said:


> My parents' S3 648250 has started having issues that may be a drive problem (after my dad re-ran Guided Setup in an attempt to fix a Rovi guide data problem, *sigh*).
> 
> So if anyone has an image, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


PM Sent.


----------



## broketivo

I'm hoping to find an image for a TCD652160. I'd appreciate any help that could offered. Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO

broketivo said:


> I'm hoping to find an image for a TCD652160. I'd appreciate any help that could offered. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Sandman909

Green screen of death. Anyone willing to share an image for a TCD74800?


----------



## ggieseke

Sandman909 said:


> Green screen of death. Anyone willing to share an image for a TCD74800?


PM sent.


----------



## Sandman909

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


This should work with up to a 2gb drive, correct?


----------



## jmbach

Yes


----------



## Dave235

I am trying to bring my Premiere XL (TDC74800) with corrupt software back to life. I think I have found the necessary instructions within these forums, and I believe I can find the required program(s), but I would greatly appreciate an image, if someone is willing to share.


----------



## ggieseke

Dave235 said:


> I am trying to bring my Premiere XL (TDC74800) with corrupt software back to life. I think I have found the necessary instructions within these forums, and I believe I can find the required program(s), but I would greatly appreciate an image, if someone is willing to share.


PM sent.


----------



## With

After deleting my channel lineup, Tivo support is claiming my Series 2 is corrupt. They'll send me a replacement box with the gotcha that I won't have lifetime service on it anymore. Sounds like they broke it on purpose.

Anyone have an image for 540080 ? If it still doesn't work with a fresh re-image then I know for sure. Thanks in advance!


----------



## unitron

With said:


> After deleting my channel lineup, Tivo support is claiming my Series 2 is corrupt. They'll send me a replacement box with the gotcha that I won't have lifetime service on it anymore. Sounds like they broke it on purpose.
> 
> Anyone have an image for 540080 ? If it still doesn't work with a fresh re-image then I know for sure. Thanks in advance!


If you find a 540040 or 54004A image, that'll work as well.

This is not the most recent Rovi-enabled version

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10174143#post10174143

but it should let you get it up and running, and then it should update itself.

You might want to try it on a hard drive other than the one currently in the TiVo first, and you should check the power supply for bulging capacitors while you've got the lid off.

Do you have any previous experience with working with either the MFS Live cd v1.4 or with WinMFS?

If so, you could try switching to the alternate boot partitions and maybe save your recordings.

And, if using a new image, after restoring it with either software, and only after, you can expand into any extra space with the

mfsadd

command.


----------



## heuer1370

Hello again community! Anyone have an image for a TCD652160 with the latest update that just happened a few weeks ago? I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## sleep

Hello,
I have a Tivo HD stuck on guided setup with a error S03. I need to re image the hard drive i think. Can someone help me get an image? model number is TCD658000

thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

sleep said:


> Hello,
> I have a Tivo HD stuck on guided setup with a error S03. I need to re image the hard drive i think. Can someone help me get an image? model number is TCD658000
> 
> thanks!


Re-running Guided Setup is the biggest mistake many make when they encounter the Error S03.
Try pulling the plug and back in after about 15+ sec. Then run "Clear Program Info & ToDo List"


----------



## sleep

ThAbtO said:


> Re-running Guided Setup is the biggest mistake many make when they encounter the Error S03.
> Try pulling the plug and back in after about 15+ sec. Then run "Clear Program Info & ToDo List"


Thanks. Actually I did not run the guided setup. I did a kickstart 57 which did not change nor fix anything. So then I did a kickstart 58 and_ *it booted itself into the Guided Setup.* _ I tried unplugging it for several minutes and it still got stuck in guided setup error s03 when plugged back in. I don't know what to do with it


----------



## ThAbtO

Not sure if this helps,

Disconnect your network from the Tivo and continue through the (forced) Guided Setup until it complains that it cannot connect to the Tivo service, which you might be able to abort GS.

What Tivo would say about the Error S03, is to unplug the network/ethernet for a few days and it would clear itself. (Garbage Collection).


----------



## sleep

> Not sure if this helps,
> 
> Disconnect your network from the Tivo and continue through the (forced) Guided Setup until it complains that it cannot connect to the Tivo service, which you might be able to abort GS.
> 
> What Tivo would say about the Error S03, is to unplug the network/ethernet for a few days and it would clear itself. (Garbage Collection).


Unfortunately, it would not let me abort the guided setup. I disconnected the tivo from the internet at the Tivo and at my router, neither time did it let me abort, just told to me recheck my connections and what not.

any more ideas? what would a kickstart 52 do?


----------



## sleep

ThAbtO said:


> Not sure if this helps,
> 
> Disconnect your network from the Tivo and continue through the (forced) Guided Setup until it complains that it cannot connect to the Tivo service, which you might be able to abort GS.
> 
> What Tivo would say about the Error S03, is to unplug the network/ethernet for a few days and it would clear itself. (Garbage Collection).


OK i waited 4 days to give it some extra time, it did not fix it. Still getting error S03 during the "Loading info" stage.


----------



## AudioNutz

sleep said:


> OK i waited 4 days to give it some extra time, it did not fix it. Still getting error S03 during the "Loading info" stage.


Can you get in via telnet? If so, run a "dbgc -mcp -fg-gc" command


----------



## sleep

AudioNutz said:


> Can you get in via telnet? If so, run a "dbgc -mcp -fg-gc" command


how would I do that? do you have stepwise instructions? {fingers crossed}


----------



## sleep

sleep said:


> how would I do that? do you have stepwise instructions? {fingers crossed}


this was all foreign to me but i googled a lot and was able to figure out how to get a command prompt, turn on telnet, find the Tivo IP address and telnet to the Tivo. however it i get a COMMAND TIMEOUT before i can type in the garbage comand.


----------



## sleep

sleep said:


> this was all foreign to me but i googled a lot and was able to figure out how to get a command prompt, turn on telnet, find the Tivo IP address and telnet to the Tivo. however it i get a COMMAND TIMEOUT before i can type in the garbage comand.


OK i found out how to copy and past the command to get the command in quickly, now i just get INVALID_COMMAND what is wrong?


----------



## sleep

sleep said:


> OK i found out how to copy and past the command to get the command in quickly, now i just get INVALID_COMMAND what is wrong?


I actually have 2 TiVo HDs, one still works fine. When i telnet to one stuck in guided setup error s03 I get a blinking cursor then timeout, if i put the command in during the blinking cursor then i get invalid_command. If I telnet to the other working one, it says "connecting to {IP address that i pulled of my router} ... could not open connection the the hose, on port 31339: connection failed. I must be doing something wrong....


----------



## sleep

sleep said:


> I actually have 2 TiVo HDs, one still works fine. When i telnet to one stuck in guided setup error s03 I get a blinking cursor then timeout, if i put the command in during the blinking cursor then i get invalid_command. If I telnet to the other working one, it says "connecting to {IP address that i pulled of my router} ... could not open connection the the hose, on port 31339: connection failed. I must be doing something wrong....


any telnet command advice?


----------



## With

unitron said:


> If you find a 540040 or 54004A image, that'll work as well.
> 
> This is not the most recent Rovi-enabled version
> 
> but it should let you get it up and running, and then it should update itself.
> 
> You might want to try it on a hard drive other than the one currently in the TiVo first, and you should check the power supply for bulging capacitors while you've got the lid off.
> 
> Do you have any previous experience with working with either the MFS Live cd v1.4 or with WinMFS?
> 
> If so, you could try switching to the alternate boot partitions and maybe save your recordings.
> 
> And, if using a new image, after restoring it with either software, and only after, you can expand into any extra space with the
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> command.


I wish I logged back in here sooner! I rolled most of my videos with the old Tivo Desktop app (running in a Windows 2000 guest VM) so I'm not too worried about saving it. But honestly I don't know much about the appliance itself so I'm pretty fascinated there is an active/idle boot partition.

When all was said and done, it turned out to be a lineup problem after all. I'd better extract the image on my own while it's still working well.


----------



## ThAbtO

sleep said:


> I actually have 2 TiVo HDs, one still works fine. When i telnet to one stuck in guided setup error s03 I get a blinking cursor then timeout, if i put the command in during the blinking cursor then i get invalid_command. If I telnet to the other working one, it says "connecting to {IP address that i pulled of my router} ... could not open connection the the hose, on port 31339: connection failed. I must be doing something wrong....





sleep said:


> any telnet command advice?


That is actually the Telnet to the Network Remote Control and only accepts certain commands. (Search here for "Network Remote")


----------



## sleep

ThAbtO said:


> That is actually the Telnet to the Network Remote Control and only accepts certain commands. (Search here for "Network Remote")


I searched and i don't see the answer. Should i telnet to a different port? i only want to enter the dbgc -mcp -fg-gc command


----------



## ThAbtO

sleep said:


> I searched and i don't see the answer. Should i telnet to a different port? i only want to enter the dbgc -mcp -fg-gc command


I don't believe there is any other telnet options ever since the series 1.

This is for the network remote control thread. (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392385)


----------



## sleep

ThAbtO said:


> I don't believe there is any other telnet options ever since the series 1.
> 
> This is for the network remote control thread. (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392385)


That is where i got my telnet instructions. I have read through most of the long thread.

When I try, the following was shown with the real numbers instead of x's.

C:\users\me> TELNET XXX.XXX.X.XXX 31339

i can PM you the real numbers if you want to try it.


----------



## sleep

I found the message boards, a image of the hard drive for my unit from a poster named unitron. I also downloaded beta 9.3f version winmfs from a poster named Worachj on these boards.

I will need instructions on what to do with the files though.


----------



## sleep

sleep said:


> I found the message boards, a image of the hard drive for my unit from a poster named unitron. I also downloaded beta 9.3f version winmfs from a poster named Worachj on these boards.
> 
> I will need instructions on what to do with the files though.


OK after much much googling, i re-imaged the drive, it booted up! I am not free and clear though, it had an error, saying something was wrong with hard drive. I told it to clear everything, and it is doing that now.

1) will it recognize cox cable's cable card? the tuner adapter? if not what do i do?

2) it has a lifetime TiVo subscription, will that be OK or will i have to enter something or call tivo?


----------



## lpwcomp

sleep said:


> OK after much much googling, i re-imaged the drive, it booted up! I am not free and clear though, it had an error, saying something was wrong with hard drive. I told it to clear everything, and it is doing that now.


That's normal when you use an image from another TiVo.



sleep said:


> 1) will it recognize cox cable's cable card? the tuner adapter? if not what do i do?


You will have to get the CableCARD paired.



sleep said:


> 2) it has a lifetime TiVo subscription, will that be OK or will i have to enter something or call tivo?


It's tied to a chip on the motherboard so will be OK.


----------



## znelson

Also hoping for an image for a TCD652160 if anyone can help out. Hard drive started clicking and no longer boots... Thanks!

Found the link elsewhere on this forum (in a post by pvr-guy).


----------



## wintermute824

Looking for help/suggestions/assistance with related process. We have a number of Tivos in the house (my wife even brought her own from before we were dating), none are exactly the same model, all of mine (3) have lifetime service.
I had a problem last month with the Premiere (TCD46320) in the bedroom. It stopped being able to playback recordings. It appeared to still record, both OnePass recordings, and manually added. But if you attempted to play any local recordings, it wouldn't. The Menu (whichever depth it was on) would flash away for a second as if it was about to play, but then return immediately as if it completed playing. For new recordings, as well as for ones that had been saved for months or years. Oddly enough, using the Tivo transfer app (w/ Toast 10 on Mac) I was able to pull existing recordings off and play successfully on the Mac, so it appears the recording was working fine. Also, playback of recordings on the other Tivo downstairs through this one worked fine, as well as streaming services, just no local recording files. Tivo support worked with me for a few hours (2 separate calls) including forced updates, forced connects, reboots, clearing thumb ratings and program guide, re-running guided setup, but no resolution. They "escalated it to a senior tech" but they claim it was the "first time we've heard of this." Anyway, they were down to "We can't do anything more" but they offered to RMA the box (replace with refurb for $150) and then transfer my lifetime license to the new box (for $200). $350 to give me a working box with same service. So, I said I'd think about it, offloaded the few recordings I wanted to save, and did a C&DE... and magically, it works now. So, now that I've already wiped it, and am suspicious that the HDD might have been corrupted, figure what do I have to lose in replacing/upgrading the HDD to keep it from happening again. While working through the issues , I'd picked up a WD purple 2TB drive at local store, and a 2-bay SATA USB dock, thinking I'd want to clone the drive. But now that I've got a relatively empty image from the C&DE, would it be better to clone to the new drive, or get a verified clean image (from one of you helpful lot) install on the new drive and start from a known square-one, rather than a potentially failing OEM drive.

Thought and/or suggestions?
Available clean image for a TCD746320? OR recommendation on a better choice of image if I'm going to put a 2TB HDD into the 746320 and turn it into... bigger version?

Unfortunately I don't have a Windows PC to default to many of the instruction sets I've found on the forums. I have a Mac mini and a MacBookPro. My wife just has her work PC (that I can't install things on). I have a neighbor who's a network pro, I can probably beg him into helping me if there's no way around needing a PC, but I'd love to learn how to do it myself on the Mac.

I found this post (but it's 4+ years old) if anyone knows if this would still be viable. *(specifically the commentor who claims to have made it work on Mac via Terminal & Unix commands).
How To Clone Your Failing TiVo Drive With ddrescue


----------



## jmbach

Well it depends on how savvy you are with Linux. In theory, you can ask for an image from ggieseke in the DvrBARS thread and use MFSTools 3.2 to copy the image to your 2TB drive. You would have to be able to mount a VHD as a drive within Linux as that is the format the image from ggieseke will come as. Then attach your 2TB drive and run the copy command from MFSTools. I have have not attempted it this way myself. I run MFSTools in a VirtualBox box on my computer and the VirtualBox program allows me to attach the VHD.


----------



## wintermute824

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm a green newbie with Linux. Did obtain an image for DvrBARs, borrowing a windows laptop from a friend.
Thanks for the suggestion about VirtualBox.


----------



## robla64

Looking for a TCD540140 image ... I'm stuck in a boot loop after the most recent update for the series 2 when I tried to do a erase and install.


----------



## unitron

robla64 said:


> Looking for a TCD540140 image ... I'm stuck in a boot loop after the most recent update for the series 2 when I tried to do a erase and install.


Somewhere in this thread several pages back you'll find my images for the 540040, which will work in a 540 just the same as the software that came with it, you'll just have some different partition sizes.

(Look for the most recent post, which is the "c" version from a couple or 3 years ago. Once you install it you'll have to let it contact TiVo and get the most recent update that handles the changeover to Rovi guide data, which means you'll wind up with a screen that says "Preparing to install an update" for several hours, after which you'll wind up with a screen that says "Installing an ujpdate" for several hours.)

This is assuming you're using a drive (up to 1TB) with an LBA number at least as high as the 40GB Maxtor that came in my 540 (back then Maxtors had a slightly larger LBA number than WDs and Seagates that were supposedly the same size--40GB or 80GB or whatever).

You can use the .bak file with the MFS Live cd v1.4, or the .tbk file with the WinMFS program.

With either, do the restore without expanding.

That means don't include the

-x

option when doing the MFS Live Linux command line

restore

command

or, if using WinMFS, when it finishes, tells you you have extra space and asks if you want to expand, tell it NO.

Then check the drive with

mfsinfo

to see if everything looks okay (including the existance of an Apple Free partition at the end of the drive (if you used one larger than the original Maxtor I took the image from).

Then do the expansion with

mfsadd

Since the image comes from a 540 with a different TiVo Service Number from your 540, it'll need to be "married" to your 540's motherboard, which means you'll probably have to do a Clear & Delete Everything, followed by going through Guided Setup from scratch.


----------



## CluelessDude

My Tivo HD XL just died and the drive is too messed up to clone. I need an image of TCD658000. If you have an image or know where I can find one, please let me know. I'm new to this stuff, so pointers to instructions would be very help too. Thanks!


----------



## anakins

I have a TiVo Premiere stuck in a "Welcome! Powering Up" loop. If anyone has a DvrBARS image for a TCD746500, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

anakins said:


> I have a TiVo Premiere stuck in a "Welcome! Powering Up" loop. If anyone has a DvrBARS image for a TCD746500, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## heuer1370

Hi all. I'm looking for a clean TCD746320 image for use with winmfs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

heuer1370 said:


> Hi all. I'm looking for a clean TCD746320 image for use with winmfs. Thanks in advance.


No such image - WinMFS doesn't work with Series 4 or later TiVos.


----------



## bsubtle

I'm looking for an image for a TCD648250B, thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

bsubtle said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD648250B, thanks


PM'd


----------



## Wilma Bird

I'm sorry, but I must have posted this request on the wrong thread. Can someone provide my with an image for a TCD746320? I need to fix my TiVo before the new season of "The Bachelor" begins next week. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Both threads are OK. PM sent.


----------



## djl25

I've been going back and forth with TiVo support, and I think they are wrong about this: is it possible for a box to update when it hasn't made it through guided setup? My series 2 is on 9.3.2c. I had done a clear and delete everything some time ago, before I put it in storage. Now, because of the Rovi update, I can't even get through setup. I've been told to leave it plugged in (in order to get the software update) but that clearly isn't working. Does anyone have an idea how I can update this box?


----------



## ThAbtO

Even a new Tivo gets updated after the 4th or 5th connection, but a Series 2 may not be as relevant for today's technology.


----------



## Wil

For the Tivo model HD, the TCD652160, are there images for 11.0n.j1 or k1 available?

Thanks.


----------



## HerronScott

Wil said:


> For the Tivo model HD, the TCD652160, are there images for 11.0n.j1 or k1 available?


I haven't seen where anyone has created them as J1 and K1's deployment so far seems to be limited. I have a "spare" HD and was going to create one when K1 was sent out (currently still has H1).

Scott


----------



## Wil

HerronScott said:


> I haven't seen where anyone has created them as J1 and K1's deployment so far seems to be limited. I have a "spare" HD and was going to create one when K1 was sent out (currently still has H1).


Thanks. I'll look around and if I find images the donor is willing to share I'll post info.

I'm totally on my own for these updates on the model HD from now on, as I made the mistake of opening a case# with Tivo and they detected my hard drive was not the original hard drive and thus "not compatible" with any further updates. Right. It's now in the notes for my account so I'm basically dead to Tivo Inc.


----------



## HerronScott

Wil said:


> Thanks. I'll look around and if I find images the donor is willing to share I'll post info.
> 
> I'm totally on my own for these updates on the model HD from now on, as I made the mistake of opening a case# with Tivo and they detected my hard drive was not the original hard drive and thus "not compatible" with any further updates. Right. It's now in the notes for my account so I'm basically dead to Tivo Inc.


I have not heard where TiVo will not send new updates to TiVo's that have been upgraded so I'm not sure that you have anything to worry about despite anything they may have told you on a support call. Do you actually need an image to repair your HD now or are you in a Comcast area that needs the J1 fix but haven't gotten it?

Of course unless they find any more bugs related to MPEG4 recording, there probably won't be any more updates for the HD in any case.

Scott


----------



## Wil

HerronScott said:


> I have not heard where TiVo will not send new updates to TiVo's that have been upgraded


Between the Tivo HDs I have and get involved with supporting, I have maybe 15; most of them have replacement hard drives. All of them were updated by Tivo to 11.0n.H1 except one which was in storage and now will not get an update from Tivo automatically after weeks in service. I got a Tivo case# for this but later after some follow up Tivo now says this HD is not compatible because of the hard drive upgrade and they closed the ticket.

Coincidentally (and I am always suspicious of coincidences), I can't get this particular HD to take a manual 11.0n.H1 image, which is why I contacted Tivo to try to force a normal upgrade. Both LiveMFS and WinMFS fail. I am at a location for a few months where I don't have my entire workbench of Tivo tools to deal with this anomaly, but I thought I'd try J and K.


----------



## HerronScott

Wil said:


> Coincidentally (and I am always suspicious of coincidences), I can't get this particular HD to take a manual 11.0n.H1 image, which is why I contacted Tivo to try to force a normal upgrade. Both LiveMFS and WinMFS fail. I am at a location for a few months where I don't have my entire workbench of Tivo tools to deal with this anomaly, but I thought I'd try J and K.


What happens on this TiVo with a clean H1 image?

Scott


----------



## Wil

HerronScott said:


> What happens on this TiVo with a clean H1 image?


The Tivo won't boot. On some occasions has made it to a menu, usually goes through "few more minutes" then back to starting up again. Sometimes green screen. I only have three hard drives with me to work with and it is faintly possible they are all bad.

I am going to do some more experimenting with the limited resources I have with me, but my point was that Tivo _is_ using absence of original hard drive as a reason NOT to give you the H1 update (unless you got it "live" when they initially rolled it out).


----------



## jmbach

Wil said:


> The Tivo won't boot. On some occasions has made it to a menu, usually goes through "few more minutes" then back to starting up again. Sometimes green screen. I only have three hard drives with me to work with and it is faintly possible they are all bad.
> 
> I am going to do some more experimenting with the limited resources I have with me, but my point was that Tivo _is_ using absence of original hard drive as a reason NOT to give you the H1 update (unless you got it "live" when they initially rolled it out).


It sounds like a power supply issue.


----------



## Wil

jmbach said:


> It sounds like a power supply issue.


Unlikely. Works fine with the existing drive; replaced the cap usual suspects prophylactically a couple of years ago.


----------



## jmbach

Wil said:


> Unlikely. Works fine with the existing drive; replaced the cap usual suspects prophylactically a couple of years ago.


Does that drive boot in your other TiVo HD? If it does, then it is not the drive and points the problem to the TiVo itself. So you are either dealing with power supply, cabling, or motherboard. First two are fixable.


----------



## Wil

jmbach said:


> Does that drive boot in your other TiVo HD? If it does, then it is not the drive and points the problem to the TiVo itself. So you are either dealing with power supply, cabling, or motherboard. First two are fixable.


This is really a digression from the thread I didn't mean to get into. I will manipulate the variables at some point when I have more tools available. My remark about the problem was in passing and I'm sorry I did that.

Lest it be lost in all that:

1. Continued search for J and K images.
2. Tivo will use absence of original hard drive as an excuse not to later force a system upgrade, once the original saturation rollout has completed. An issue only for Tivos in seasonal homes or otherwise inactive during the rollout. Whether lack of of original equipment interferes or will interfere with system updates moving forward is uncertain.


----------



## HerronScott

Wil said:


> 2. Tivo will use absence of original hard drive as an excuse not to later force a system upgrade, once the original saturation rollout has completed. An issue only for Tivos in seasonal homes or otherwise inactive during the rollout. Whether lack of of original equipment interferes or will interfere with system updates moving forward is uncertain.


But there should be no reason to force an upgrade. When an out of date TiVo connects it should update to the current version. Someone just reported today about bringing their inactive S3 online and it updated to H1 for example.

Scott


----------



## Wil

HerronScott said:


> Someone just reported today about bringing their inactive S3 online and it updated to H1


Well that's what I originally hoped would happen. I'm going to put the drive back in that I started with and just leave it hooked up for awhile. Maybe repeat the various combinations of connect-to-servers/guided-set-ups/power-cycles incantations a few more times and then just leave it alone for another week or so.


----------



## videobruce

I have what appears to be a corrupted firmware update to a 652. The DVR boots of, but it forced me to check both OTA & CATV when I'm only using OTA. 
I have another image from another 652 from a couple of years ago, but it isn't from this unit.

I found those links back from 2011 in this thread for 11m images. If I use those, will they produce the same problems re-running GS? There is nothing newer?


----------



## ThAbtO

videobruce said:


> I have what appears to be a corrupted firmware update to a 652. The DVR boots of, but it forced me to check both OTA & CATV when I'm only using OTA.
> I have another image from another 652 from a couple of years ago, but it isn't from this unit.
> 
> I found those links back from 2011 in this thread for 11m images. If I use those, will they produce the same problems re-running GS? There is nothing newer?


You can use an image from another unit of the same model but you may have to run "Delete &Clear Everything" if you go into System Information and the Service Number is all zeros. Then have to go through Guided Setup again.


----------



## videobruce

I wanted to avoid doing that since it temporary wipes out the 'lifetime service' level, at least it did that once before until I ran GS again which makes me nervous.


----------



## HerronScott

videobruce said:


> I wanted to avoid doing that since it temporary wipes out the 'lifetime service' level, at least it did that once before until I ran GS again which makes me nervous.


You have to do a Clear and Delete Everything when using any image from another TiVo. The service level is tied to the TSN of your TiVo which is hardcoded in a chip in the motherboard and the TiVo identifies the status of service when it does a service connection so nothing to worry about.

Scott


----------



## videobruce

Understood, it's just kinda nerve-racking on top of all the other problems with these multiple updates..


----------



## High Technology

Hey gang, it's been a few years since I've done this as my last purchased box with 3-1/2 inch drives was an XL4 about 5 years ago that hasn't been opened yet (I also haven't cracked open the Bolt yet). 

I thought I had an image of the XL4, but apparently I only have it for my other Premieres and the XL4 is in a boot loop. I think I am going to replace the drive with a new one since this one has been on duty for 5 years, but I'd like to start with a clean XL4 image. Can someone point me to one?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

High Technology said:


> Hey gang, it's been a few years since I've done this as my last purchased box with 3-1/2 inch drives was an XL4 about 5 years ago that hasn't been opened yet (I also haven't cracked open the Bolt yet).
> 
> I thought I had an image of the XL4, but apparently I only have it for my other Premieres and the XL4 is in a boot loop. I think I am going to replace the drive with a new one since this one has been on duty for 5 years, but I'd like to start with a clean XL4 image. Can someone point me to one?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

I have an upgraded 1TB S3/652 which updated itself to 11.0n.K1 from 11.0n.H1 and I tested it on warm reboot. It boots up normally, where previously, I had to do cold reboots or the Tivo hangs. It still has the WDIdle3 not disabled and that is why it hangs on warm reboots previously. 

So, it appears either 11.0n.H1 or K1 now ignores WDidle timer.


----------



## alessan616

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


anyone have an image for the TCD240?


----------



## ThAbtO

alessan616 said:


> anyone have an image for the TCD240?


Link sent.


----------



## TommyUdo

Hi,

I'm looking for an image for a TCD648250B. The original drive is dead, just makes a loud clunk and isn't recognized by bios/linux.

Many thanks - Tommyudo


----------



## ThAbtO

TommyUdo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for an image for a TCD648250B. The original drive is dead, just makes a loud clunk and isn't recognized by bios/linux.
> 
> Many thanks - Tommyudo


Sent.


----------



## dikhtiari

Hello,

My Series 3 drive is making a clicking sound and won't start up. Can you please provide an image for the following: TCD648250B

Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO

dikhtiari said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Series 3 drive is making a clicking sound and won't start up. Can you please provide an image for the following: TCD648250B
> 
> Thank you!


Check your inbox for a message (up top by your user name.)


----------



## dikhtiari

ThAbtO said:


> Check your inbox for a message (up top by your user name.)


Thank you! I was able to use the image successfully with WinMFS and my Tivo Series 3 is in the process of coming back to life!


----------



## aegis325

I'm trying to revive a Pioneer 810H-S series 2 Tivo with DVD recorder. Hard drive is dead. Could anyone please share an image?


----------



## LancerJSN

Looking for an image for a premier 750500, screwed up my old drive trying to upgrade to 2tb. Thanks


----------



## Tweak42

Hi, I'm looking for image for Tivo w/DVD Humax DRT800. I'm stuck in a Guided Setup S03 error loop.


----------



## Adamr33

Hi Tivo people, I'm after an image for a TCD663160.
A friend was about to bin it and I thought I would like to get it going but with a dead drive it's not been easy.


----------



## atperci

Hi Folks, Does anyone have an image for a Hughes SD-DVR40? I know, old school, right? I was surprised the drive had lasted 7-8 years. Its down to only one tuner, but hopefully it will still be kicking for awhile longer with a new drive.

The wife is really depressed she can't watch her Young & The Restless! Please help get me out of the doghouse! 

Thanks! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## ThAbtO

Tweak42 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for image for Tivo w/DVD Humax DRT800. I'm stuck in a Guided Setup S03 error loop.


Error S03 = run "Clear Program Info & To Do List", then reboot and then Connect to Tivo Service.

This is not a drive issue. But if you are in Guided Setup, you are stuck.


----------



## Tweak42

ThAbtO said:


> Error S03 = run "Clear Program Info & To Do List", then reboot and then Connect to Tivo Service.
> 
> This is not a drive issue. But if you are in Guided Setup, you are stuck.


It boots straight to Guided Setup so there is no way to get the "Clear Program Info & To Do List". I tried some kickstart commands to no avail.

I'm currently trying to rig up a TRS to DB9 serial cable to try and connect to the unit at power up and possible fix using the command line.


----------



## jmbach

Tweak42 said:


> It boots straight to Guided Setup so there is no way to get the "Clear Program Info & To Do List". I tried some kickstart commands to no avail.
> 
> I'm currently trying to rig up a TRS to DB9 serial cable to try and connect to the unit at power up and possible fix using the command line.


I don't know if this will work on your model but a Kickstart code 76543210 will do a retailer reset which is a clear and delete everything. This has been tested on Premiere and Roamio models.


----------



## benicehavefun

I just bought a second TiVo on eBay and made the mistake of doing a "Clear & Delete Everything" before the TiVo software was updated (unit probably hadn't been used for a while). Apparently this has created a Catch-22 since TiVo has changed program guide data providers. I'm now stuck in guided setup, but the unit finds "no providers" regardless of the zip code I use. I'm thinking about restoring from a working image -- can anyone help me with a functioning image from a TCD649180?


----------



## ThAbtO

benicehavefun said:


> I just bought a second TiVo on eBay and made the mistake of doing a "Clear & Delete Everything" before the TiVo software was updated (unit probably hadn't been used for a while). Apparently this has created a Catch-22 since TiVo has changed program guide data providers. I'm now stuck in guided setup, but the unit finds "no providers" regardless of the zip code I use. I'm thinking about restoring from a working image -- can anyone help me with a functioning image from a TCD649180?


Image links sent.


----------



## benicehavefun

ThAbtO said:


> Image links sent.


Much appreciated -- thanks!


----------



## benicehavefun

Thanks to ThAbtO for sending the image links, unfortunately after a restore I was led right back into guided setup. Guided Setup failed at the same point with no cable providers found. According to a conversation I had with a "manager" at TiVo today, they are having problems with units that need to go through Guided Setup, but don't already have the latest version of the TiVo software. They changed EPG data providers sometime in late 2016 which rolled out fine to working units. I suspect that the image link ThAbtO sent included earlier TiVo software and was made after a "Clear and Delete Everything". Anyone have any ideas on how to get the latest software onto a unit needing Guided Setup? TiVo claims there's no way to force a Series 2 to update until it can complete Guided Setup... but Guided Setup won't complete without the software update... a quick trip to crazy town.


----------



## four_corners

Hello. I have a Premiere that is indefinitely stuck on the "Welcome, Starting Up" screen and would like to try a fresh image install on a new hard drive if possible. Any help locating the correct disk image for using with DvrBARS would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke

four_corners said:


> Hello. I have a Premiere that is indefinitely stuck on the "Welcome, Starting Up" screen and would like to try a fresh image install on a new hard drive if possible. Any help locating the correct disk image for using with DvrBARS would be greatly appreciated!


What model?


----------



## four_corners

ggieseke said:


> What model?


Sorry about that, I have a TCD746320


----------



## four_corners

ggieseke said:


> What model?


Is there any information other than TCD746320 that you need? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

four_corners said:


> Is there any information other than TCD746320 that you need? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## benicehavefun

Important Information re: "Clear & delete everything" and Restoring from a .tbk

To follow up on my message number #2424: TiVo created a service update late last year (on 10 Sep 2016 it appears) that you must have before doing a "Clear & delete everything". If you don't have it, you won't be able to complete Guided Setup. This is a result of them changing program guide data suppliers. Without that update you won't find any providers, regardless of the Zip Code you use. If you can't complete Guided Setup, you won't be able to get the service update. TiVo may, or may not, fix this problem according to the people in support I talked to. Please be sure you have software version 9.3.2c.2016.9.10 (or later) before doing a "Clear & delete everything". The software version can be found under "System Information" in "Account & System Information" under "Messages & Settings" in TiVo Central.

Unless TiVo fixes this issue, this also effects .tbk files made using older versions of the system software. If it's an older version of the software, and it takes you into Guided Setup at bootup, you'll likely run into this issue on any Series 2 TiVo, which are all on 9.3.2.

I have a .tbk from a TCD649080 S2 DT made after the 9.3.2c.2016.9.10 service update, if that helps anyone. Post here to request. It'll give you a hardware error message after bootup -- but, a "Clear & delete everything" at that point is safe and will sort everything out!


----------



## Tweak42

benicehavefun said:


> Important Information re: "Clear & delete everything" and Restoring from a .tbk
> 
> To follow up on my message number #2424: TiVo created a service update late last year (on 10 Sep 2016 it appears) that you must have before doing a "Clear & delete everything". If you don't have it, you won't be able to complete Guided Setup. This is a result of them changing program guide data suppliers. Without that update you won't find any providers, regardless of the Zip Code you use. If you can't complete Guided Setup, you won't be able to get the service update. TiVo may, or may not, fix this problem according to the people in support I talked to. Please be sure you have software version 9.3.2c.2016.9.10 (or later) before doing a "Clear & delete everything". The software version can be found under "System Information" in "Account & System Information" under "Messages & Settings" in TiVo Central.
> 
> Unless TiVo fixes this issue, this also effects .tbk files made using older versions of the system software. If it's an older version of the software, and it takes you into Guided Setup at bootup, you'll likely run into this issue on any Series 2 TiVo, which are all on 9.3.2.
> 
> I have a .tbk from a TCD649080 S2 DT made after the 9.3.2c.2016.9.10 service update, if that helps anyone. Post here to request. It'll give you a hardware error message after bootup -- but, a "Clear & delete everything" at that point is safe and will sort everything out!


I just finished updating TCD140060 S2 and DT800 Humax DVD units to 9.3.2c. To get past the Guided Setup Zip code loop, I had to attempt to connect at least once, then let the unit sit there and download updates in the background. Then yank the power cord, after which on the next power up started applying updates and automatically rebooting.

Clue was from this post: Guided setup keeps telling me there are no providers or channels in my zip code


----------



## wjb_tx

I had to replace the hard drive in my Tivo HD XL TCD658000 and I need a system image for this model. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ThAbtO

wjb_tx said:


> I had to replace the hard drive in my Tivo HD XL TCD658000 and I need a system image for this model. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## gtnorman

I had to replace the hard drive in my Tivo Series 3 TCD648250B and I need a system image for this model. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kellen driscoll

I need an image for a TiVo series 2 DT 
Model #: TCD649080


----------



## limerickey

I got caught up in the guided setup --> inescapable loop fun on my old Sony SVR-2000... Anybody got an image of one of those that will boot and run? Extra points if the input is set to be channel 3/4 on the coaxial in. Thanks much, all.


----------



## ThAbtO

kellen driscoll said:


> I need an image for a TiVo series 2 DT
> Model #: TCD649080


PM sent.


----------



## georgeo

I dusted off my old TiVo HD (TCD652160) from storage and the drive is dead. It also had the power supply capacitor problem (not sure if the dead drive caused the capacitor issue or vice versa or if it was just a coincidence). I fixed the bad capacitor but the drive won't spin up even in my computer.

I'm trying to install a new drive with an 652m.tbk image I downloaded a while back but WinMFS is telling me that it is not a valid backup file. 

Does someone have an image for it please?


----------



## ThAbtO

Do you have administrator user logged in?


----------



## georgeo

ThAbtO said:


> Do you have administrator user logged in?


Thanks for the reply ThAbtO. I double checked and I am logged in with an Administrator account. I also disabled UAC and I ran WinMFS as admin. It is able to see the replacement drive, detects that it is a Windows disk (warns me about wiping it), it is just when I try to restore the backup that it complains "Not a valid backup file!". Backup file I have is 652m.tbk (487,509,582 bytes).


----------



## ThAbtO

Are you using WinMFS 9.3f?


----------



## georgeo

ThAbtO said:


> Are you using WinMFS 9.3f?


That was totally it! I had found a copy of WinMFS on rosswalker.co.uk but that wasn't the right version. I scrounged the web for 9.3f and finally got my TiVo back to health. Had to wipe out a couple of partitions on the target drive but the root cause of my problems was the wrong WinMFS version. Thanks again ThAbtO.


----------



## wboroman

ThAbtO said:


> Link sent.


Could I also get a link to the TCD240 image please? (TCD24004A specifically)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

wboroman said:


> Could I also get a link to the TCD240 image please? (TCD24004A specifically)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Check you PM's (conversations.)


----------



## Gleklen

My parents' old HD (TCD652160) had a drive failure. I'd be very grateful for a link to an image.

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Gleklen said:


> My parents' old HD (TCD652160) had a drive failure. I'd be very grateful for a link to an image.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## TVRUser

I tried to backup a TiVo Premiere Elite/XL4 with WinMFS 93g. It had worked well with a series 3. I now see that it is bad for series 4.
It still looks good in WinMFS, but reboots in a tight loop. Both Option 1 and Option 2 didn't work. I can't get the pause to work for kickstart 54. Is my only hope a new clean image?
If so, could I please have a link to it? I believe it's a TCD758250.
Thanks

PS: It looks like WinMFS puts the boot partition as the kernel partition instead of as the 512 byte boot partion, which is 2 instead of 3.


----------



## ThAbtO

TVRUser said:


> I tried to backup a TiVo Premiere Elite/XL4 with WinMFS 93g. It had worked well with a series 3. I now see that it is bad for series 4.
> It still looks good in WinMFS, but reboots in a tight loop. Both Option 1 and Option 2 didn't work. I can't get the pause to work for kickstart 54. Is my only hope a new clean image?
> If so, could I please have a link to it? I believe it's a TCD758250.
> Thanks
> 
> PS: It looks like WinMFS puts the boot partition as the kernel partition instead of as the 512 byte boot partion, which is 2 instead of 3.


Use DVRBars for backup/restore and MFSTools 3.2 for expanding.


----------



## TVRUser

ThAbtO said:


> Use DVRBars for backup/restore and MFSTools 3.2 for expanding.


I will use DVRBars in the future, I was just making a backup 2TB to 2TB, but the original and copy now only restarts every 3-4 seconds or so. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## by-tor

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Any chance I could get the same image for my parents TCD652160? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

by-tor said:


> Any chance I could get the same image for my parents TCD652160? Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## TVRUser

Was an image for a TCD758250 meant to be sent to me too?
If one doesn't exist I would prefer to repair whatever WinMFS did.

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

WinMFS does not work on Premieres.


----------



## TVRUser

Yes. I know now. But the original was corrupted somehow. Can it be fixed with some linux portioning tool?
Or do I need to get and image and restore with DVRBars?
thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

Only with a DVRBars image and a new drive.


----------



## ggieseke

TVRUser said:


> Was an image for a TCD758250 meant to be sent to me too?
> If one doesn't exist I would prefer to repair whatever WinMFS did.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## TVRUser

Thank you ggieseke! Thanks for making DvrBARS too. Imaging now...
I suppose there is not a way to copy the shows only from the old drive to the new imaged drive after it's complete?


----------



## jmbach

Unfortunately no

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## by-tor

ThAbt0, I tried to put this in the conversation thread, but for whatever reason I can't reply there...

Do you happen to know if WinMFS works in Windows10? I ask because I can't see my new drive even though I am running as an administrator. Thanks again for the assist earlier!


***DISREGARD*** I dug out an old Win7 Pro machine and it recognized the drive...


----------



## whitepelican

ThAbtO said:


> Check you PM's (conversations.)


Can I get in on that TCD240 image also?


----------



## ThAbtO

whitepelican said:


> Can I get in on that TCD240 image also?


Sent.


----------



## whitepelican

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you.


----------



## MurrayJimW

TCD648250B - drive died.
I have an ancient image for this one, but it doesn't seem to be taking - anyone with anything more recent?
Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Finally got my old image working and updated to latest SW. No need for an alternate image....


----------



## Jeremy440

My Series 2-DT hard-drive appears to have died in the most recent power outage. Hoping someone can provide a TCD649080 image... thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

Jeremy440 said:


> My Series 2-DT hard-drive appears to have died in the most recent power outage. Hoping someone can provide a TCD649080 image... thanks!


Sent.


----------



## TVRUser

Thanks ggieseke, ThAbtO and jmbach for the image and advice. DVRBars in Win 8.1 64-bit worked great to get the vhd to a new 2TB drive, which then was updated, taking about 4 reboots in the TiVO.
MFSTools 3.2 worked great for copying that with the -ai option to a new 3TB drive. A call to the cable company to repair the card and everything works fine. Thanks again.

To answer the MFSLive question in Win 10. Sometimes right clicking the .exe, choosing Properties, then the Compatibility tab and then selecting Compatibility mode with an older OS works.


----------



## Pcomazzi

My Sony SVR-3000 wont boot, does anyone have a link to an image file? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

My Humax DRT 800 is stuck on powering up. I read this is likely due to a bad hard drive. Does anyone have a link to an image file I can use?


----------



## coredump4

I'm away from home, so I don't have access to my own backups. So would someone be willing to share a TCD748 image for MFS Tools? I assume TCD746 should work too.

TIA!


----------



## ggieseke

coredump4 said:


> I'm away from home, so I don't have access to my own backups. So would someone be willing to share a TCD748 image for MFS Tools? I assume TCD746 should work too.
> 
> TIA!


DvrBARS image sent.


----------



## chuck850

Looking for WinMFS image for Dual Tuner Series 2 (TCD649080). Would appreciate it if someone has a copy they can share.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

chuck850 said:


> Looking for WinMFS image for Dual Tuner Series 2 (TCD649080). Would appreciate it if someone has a copy they can share.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

TheCryptkeeper said:


> My Humax DRT 800 is stuck on powering up. I read this is likely due to a bad hard drive. Does anyone have a link to an image file I can use?


Nevermind. I managed to copy image from failing drive and put on an old 500GB Maxtor. My Humax Series II, DRT 800 TiVo now has 651 hours and works fine.


----------



## robpas

My HD Tivo, Model #TCD62180 has had a HD failure, and I would greatly appreciate an image for it. TIA!


----------



## ThAbtO

robpas said:


> My HD Tivo, Model #TCD62180 has had a HD failure, and I would greatly appreciate an image for it. TIA!


What is the exact model number? The one above does not exist, but I am guessing TCD652160?


----------



## robpas

ThAbtO said:


> What is the exact model number? The one above does not exist, but I am guessing TCD652160?


Oops, you're right! It IS TCD652160...


----------



## ThAbtO

robpas said:


> Oops, you're right! It IS TCD652160...


Sent.


----------



## MacSavant

Hi All. My Hard Drive crashed!. I will buy a new Western Digital drive for my Series 3 XL HD. Can someone direct me to an image for the TCD658000. Can I accomplish a format and restore using MacOS or is Windows a must?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

MacSavant said:


> Hi All. My Hard Drive crashed!. I will buy a new Western Digital drive for my Series 3 XL HD. Can someone direct me to an image for the TCD658000. Can I accomplish a format and restore using MacOS or is Windows a must?
> Thank you in advance.


All I have is a Windows program and images, if you have a virtual environment of some kind that can run windows.


----------



## cntrspll

Pcomazzi said:


> My Sony SVR-3000 wont boot, does anyone have a link to an image file? Thanks so much in advance.


Did you get an image? I have a dead SVR-3000 as well. Was able to get it to boot up with a series 2 image, but am stuck at not able to load zip code


----------



## MacSavant

ThAbtO said:


> All I have is a Windows program and images, if you have a virtual environment of some kind that can run windows.


Beggars can't be choosers. I'll take the Windows program and images! Please and Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

MacSavant said:


> Hi All. My Hard Drive crashed!. I will buy a new Western Digital drive for my Series 3 XL HD. Can someone direct me to an image for the TCD658000. Can I accomplish a format and restore using MacOS or is Windows a must?
> Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## cntrspll

Need an image for an sony svr3000 and toshiba RS-TX20


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

Please, I need an image for a Humax T800.


----------



## ThAbtO

cntrspll said:


> Need an image for an sony svr3000 and toshiba RS-TX20





TheCryptkeeper said:


> Please, I need an image for a Humax T800.


AFAIK, there isn't any of those images on here.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

ThAbtO said:


> AFAIK, there isn't any of those images on here.


I was hoping someone might have an old unit or hard drive from one lying around. With shipping, I don't know if it's worth buying a another one eBay just for the hard drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

TheCryptkeeper said:


> I was hoping someone might have an old unit or hard drive from one lying around. With shipping, I don't know if it's worth buying a another one eBay just for the hard drive.


Unless the units are being used for satellite/DTV, its not worth the effort and time to upgrade to newer units.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

Nevermind. The old hard drive was making a clinking noise and the TiVo wouldn't boot. I wrapped the hard drive in paper towels, sealed it in a plastic bag, and left it in the freezer for about four hours. I then used ddrescue and cloned it. I took the cloned drive and made a backup of it with WinMFS. Restored the backup file on a larger drive. When I started the TiVo with the new drive, I got the GSOD for about an hour. The TiVo then came back and went through Guided Setup. Now everything works fine and I have 497 hours of recording space with the new 400 GB drive. If anyone needs an image file for a Humax T800, I have one.


----------



## ThAbtO

TheCryptkeeper said:


> If anyone needs an image file for a Humax T800, I have one.


It can add to my collection, see if you can send it to my Google Drive.


----------



## Mikeguy

What a nice collection and repository!


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

ThAbtO said:


> It can add to my collection, see if you can send it to my Google Drive.
> 
> I tried to upload it to your Google Drive, but I don't have permission.


----------



## ThAbtO

TheCryptkeeper said:


> I tried to upload it to your Google Drive, but I don't have permission.


Email as attachment to my username at redacted (case doesn't matter). Also, its an OH at the end of my name, not a zero.


----------



## ThAbtO

I downloaded just 1 of the 2 attachments, since they are essentially the same. I may test it at a later date when I can attach a drive.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

ThAbtO said:


> I downloaded just 1 of the 2 attachments, since they are essentially the same. I may test it at a later date when I can attach a drive.


The DRT 800 has a DVD recorder and its image file will not work in the T800. I know because I tried it. The T800 got stuck in guided setup, giving a SO2 error when trying to connect to the mothership with the DRT 800 image.


----------



## ThAbtO

I got the T800 image.


----------



## gramone

*ThAbtO, want start off by saying thank you for keeping this collection. my question is how do i crack open a .tbk file? i figure is is connected to the wdidle3.exe but that's is throwing an error on win7pro for me. any help you can shed is very much appreciated. thanks. i am trying to get the series2 dt image, may need the series3 one too but i am trying to pull it off of a failing drive now. again thank you...*


----------



## ThAbtO

gramone said:


> *ThAbtO, want start off by saying thank you for keeping this collection. my question is how do i crack open a .tbk file? i figure is is connected to the wdidle3.exe but that's is throwing an error on win7pro for me. any help you can shed is very much appreciated. thanks. i am trying to get the series2 dt image, may need the series3 one too but i am trying to pull it off of a failing drive now. again thank you...*


The .tbk files are to be used with WinMFS. WDIdle3 is not a windows file, but its used for handling the Intellipark feature on WD drives.


----------



## gramone

Thanks for the speedy response, I'll be cracking into it tomorrow morning.


----------



## ThAbtO

Mikeguy said:


> What a nice collection and repository!





TheCryptkeeper said:


> I tried to upload it to your Google Drive, but I don't have permission.


Can you remove my link from your replies? I like to keep it semi-private.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

ThAbtO said:


> Can you remove my link from your replies? I like to keep it semi-private.


done


----------



## gramone

So I think Rovi may be throwing down some roadblocks. When I restored the series2 dt, it does the initial setup and keeps coming back with no providers in my area. When I was messing with a humax drt800 and instant cake restore the other day (you can have a copy if you want it) it was doing the same thing. I dug up the old drive and that worked though but that had updates installers. I think when a series2 gets reset to the original s/w it gets blocked. I will try again w/o expanding the drive to see.


----------



## gramone

Scratch that, after a few reboots it started working. Odd. Let me know if you want the instant cake for the drt800.


----------



## beets

HD in my 746320 died. Need an image, a HD and imaging tool recommendation. Will DVRBars be the utility of choice over WinMFS? I've read that WinMFS does not work for Premieres? Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

beets said:


> HD in my 746320 died. Need an image, a HD and imaging tool recommendation. Will DVRBars be the utility of choice over WinMFS? I've read that WinMFS does not work for Premieres? Thank you.


PM sent. You have to restore it with DvrBARS (WinMFS only works on Series 3 and earlier models).


----------



## Reward

I'm looking for an image for a TCD652160.

My HD croaked...

If anyone has one I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## ThAbtO

Reward said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD652160.
> 
> My HD croaked...
> 
> If anyone has one I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


sent.


----------



## Pcomazzi

cntrspll said:


> Did you get an image? I have a dead SVR-3000 as well. Was able to get it to boot up with a series 2 image, but am stuck at not able to load zip code


Unfortunately no, i am still hopeful someone out there still has one. Let me know if you find one and if i do i will let you know ....


----------



## AvisNoctis

ThAbtO said:


> sent.


@ThAbtO I happen to be looking for the exact same image (TCD652160), would you mind sending me a copy as well? Thanks so much!


----------



## ThAbtO

AvisNoctis said:


> @ThAbtO I happen to be looking for the exact same image (TCD652160), would you mind sending me a copy as well? Thanks so much!


Done.


----------



## ThAbtO

TheCryptkeeper said:


> The DRT 800 has a DVD recorder and its image file will not work in the T800. I know because I tried it. The T800 got stuck in guided setup, giving a SO2 error when trying to connect to the mothership with the DRT 800 image.


I think I have figured out why.
The DRT image is for a TCD595 model (with DVD,) while the T800 image is for TCD590.

Edit: Confirmed. https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table#s2


----------



## [email protected]

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


My Tivo drive burned out and is unreadable. How can I download an image to use on a new drive. My model is a series 3 hd TCD648250B I have a copy of winmfs 9.3 I also do not know how to download and image and install it on the drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

[email protected] said:


> My Tivo drive burned out and is unreadable. How can I download an image to use on a new drive. My model is a series 3 hd TCD648250B I have a copy of winmfs 9.3 I also do not know how to download and image and install it on the drive.


Sent.


----------



## SFDave

I'm looking for an image for a TCD240080 (series 2). Can anyone share theirs?


----------



## ThAbtO

SFDave said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD240080 (series 2). Can anyone share theirs?


Sent.


----------



## NJ Webel

Is the software for the Premiere kept on the hard drive? If so, would getting an image of an updated drive allow a device to get immediate guide data from Rovi? (instead of being stuck in a guided setup loop with the device looking for guide data from Gracenote where none is to be found, and being unable to proceed beyond that point)

If so, does anyone know where I can source an image of an XL (748000) running the latest software?


----------



## jmbach

NJ Webel said:


> Is the software for the Premiere kept on the hard drive? If so, would getting an image of an updated drive allow a device to get immediate guide data from Rovi? (instead of being stuck in a guided setup loop with the device looking for guide data from Gracenote where none is to be found, and being unable to proceed beyond that point)
> 
> If so, does anyone know where I can source an image of an XL (748000) running the latest software?


Probably. Consider trying a Kickstart 58 to force an update.


----------



## NJ Webel

jmbach said:


> Probably. Consider trying a Kickstart 58 to force an update.


Thank you!

I had tried KS51 and 52 per this page: TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information but they were ineffective. Just saw the installing update screen!


----------



## jmbach

NJ Webel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I had tried KS51 and 52 per this page: TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information but they were ineffective. Just saw the installing update screen!


Unfortunately their site is not very accurate. They incompletely update the information. For instance, after one of the updates a while back, when the Premiere accepts the Kickstart code it flashes green and amber and not blue and amber like it used to. I emailed them a couple of years ago about the change. They acknowledge the email but never changed their site to reflect the new information.

Sometimes after a Kickstart 58, it might reboot into a green screen and then boot up normal. If this does not fix your problem, will see about an image.


----------



## Miltos Matt

I am of these guys in need of image of IC for TCD663000. I am in Australia, where the service will be unavailable soon... so i don't think buying or sending Tivo for repair would worth it. PLeeeeeaasee


----------



## jfalkingham

I killed my drive in a premiere elite - can someone share an image for this device so I can get her running again?

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

Miltos Matt said:


> I am of these guys in need of image of IC for TCD663000. I am in Australia, where the service will be unavailable soon... so i don't think buying or sending Tivo for repair would worth it. PLeeeeeaasee


Image for that model does not exist on this forum.

Outside of the forum,
Drives and Accessories for Australian TiVo DVRs


----------



## ggieseke

jfalkingham said:


> I killed my drive in a premiere elite - can someone share an image for this device so I can get her running again?
> 
> Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## jfalkingham

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thank you!

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## Miltos Matt

ThAbtO said:


> Image for that model does not exist on this forum.
> 
> Outside of the forum,
> Drives and Accessories for Australian TiVo DVRs


Come on.. THere must be something. At least something like minimal to make it start running. 
Now all i have is a formatted disk. No way for kick starter to kick in, right ?


----------



## Miltos Matt

Ok Boys. I've managed to find the Aussie image. But still, after uploading the image with winfs 9.3g it still stucks to the Powering Up screen. I have done the wdidle3 proceedure. What am i missing ? ??


----------



## Miltos Matt

I haven't used weakness_lba_boot_CD at all. Should i grab any files from it ? My tivo is TCD6630000. Series 3 HD 1 TB


----------



## Miltos Matt

Yeah !! Problem sooolvveeddd...The HDMI cable was a crap. Couldn't handshake properly... !! Thanks for your support guys!


----------



## jmbach

Miltos Matt said:


> Yeah !! Problem sooolvveeddd...The HDMI cable was a crap. Couldn't handshake properly... !! Thanks for your support guys!


You might consider making an archive copy of that image and posting for future use.


----------



## Cp3po

I just had my hardrive die on a tcd6522160 TiVo HD 

Can someone help with an image file to use please?


----------



## ThAbtO

Cp3po said:


> I just had my hardrive die on a tcd6522160 TiVo HD
> 
> Can someone help with an image file to use please?


Sent.


----------



## Cp3po

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


thank you!


----------



## Cp3po

Just got the dreaded Error writing media inode 1. 

Tried 2 different drives, same result.


----------



## tkyo3213

Hello, I am also in need of a TCD652160 image for use with WinMFS and MFSlive, not sure which method I will use yet.


----------



## ThAbtO

tkyo3213 said:


> Hello, I am also in need of a TCD652160 image for use with WinMFS and MFSlive, not sure which method I will use yet.


Sent. All I have available is for WinMFS, Windows.


----------



## tkyo3213

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. All I have available is for WinMFS, Windows.


Thank you, very much appreciated


----------



## ohfugit

Hello,
My DirectTivo HR21p-200 has a hard drive that has perished.
Can someone please help me with an image for it?

Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO

ohfugit said:


> Hello,
> My DirectTivo HR21p-200 has a hard drive that has perished.
> Can someone please help me with an image for it?
> 
> Thank you!


AFAIK, on this forum, there is no image floating around for that model.
I also only have images for all the ones that did float around here.


----------



## ohfugit

ThAbtO said:


> AFAIK, on this forum, there is no image floating around for that model.
> I also only have images for all the ones that did float around here.


Hello, Thanks for the reply,
Any thoughts on where to locate one for this model?

If I found another working one of the same model could I just swap in the drive from that one or are they somehow coded to the hardware?

Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO

You would need to "Clear & Delete Everything" to get it to work in your DTV box.


----------



## Dark_Helmet_1987

Hello new guy here. I have one of the old Sony SVR-2000 units with a failing original drive and I am in need of an image to build a new drive for it. I have plenty of experience working with this stuff it just seems that none of the links work. I cant find the InstantCake software anywhere either. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

Dark_Helmet_1987 said:


> Hello new guy here. I have one of the old Sony SVR-2000 units with a failing original drive and I am in need of an image to build a new drive for it. I have plenty of experience working with this stuff it just seems that none of the links work. I cant find the InstantCake software anywhere either. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Sorry, but that model is not available as an image on this forum. AFAIK.


----------



## Dark_Helmet_1987

Darn. Was really hoping to bring this thing back. My folks bought it new in December of 2000 so i figured it would be nice to have working again. Any idea where a guy could find anything on these units by chance? If anything an instantcake image would be cool but it appears the website is down so im assuming i cant buy the upgrade kit anymore.


----------



## ThAbtO

Weaknees.com maybe? 


Weaknees.com said:


> *Sony SVR-2000 TiVo DVR - Series1 TiVo with Lifetime Subscription*
> _ Please Note: *This unit will not get guide data after 9/29/16* - Best for manual use._ Recommended DVR for sports teams (swimming, diving, gymnastics) recording athletes or for limited (one-camera) surveillance recording.
> Fully refurbished Sony brand TiVo DVR, with prepaid lifetime subscription.


----------



## HerronScott

Dark_Helmet_1987 said:


> Hello new guy here. I have one of the old Sony SVR-2000 units with a failing original drive and I am in need of an image to build a new drive for it.


Let me check as I might have one from years ago but that was the one that I never upgraded so I probably never created one.

As ThAbtO pointed out, these are no longer supported with guide data even if you had lifetime service so what are you looking to do with it?

Scott


----------



## greg_burns

Need an image for a Premiere TCD746320. Please and thank you!


----------



## Worf

HerronScott said:


> As ThAbtO pointed out, these are no longer supported with guide data even if you had lifetime service so what are you looking to do with it?


Series 1 units will still do manual recordings just fine, even without service. It's one of the few quirks of the units.


----------



## ggieseke

greg_burns said:


> Need an image for a Premiere TCD746320. Please and thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## HerronScott

Worf said:


> Series 1 units will still do manual recordings just fine, even without service. It's one of the few quirks of the units.


Right, I just wanted to make sure that's what he was looking to do.

Scott


----------



## mnYak

My original HD is too damaged for WinMFS to copy. Could I get a clean image for a TCD652160? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

mnYak said:


> My original HD is too damaged for WinMFS to copy. Could I get a clean image for a TCD652160? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## acbraun

Looking for an image for the TCD746500. Not sure if it matters, but I'm moving to a 2TB drive.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

acbraun said:


> Looking for an image for the TCD746500. Not sure if it matters, but I'm moving to a 2TB drive.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent. It's for a TCD746320, but that won't matter since you're expanding it anyway.


----------



## TwoPointOh

I'm looking for an image to bring my TCD652160 back to life.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

TwoPointOh said:


> I'm looking for an image to bring my TCD652160 back to life.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.

TCD652160 HD v11.0k.mediainfo.txt


----------



## jimbo3123

I am also looking for an image for a TCD648250B.
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

jimbo3123 said:


> I am also looking for an image for a TCD648250B.
> Thanks.


Sent.

TCD648250B v11.0m.mediainfo.txt


----------



## mnYak

Thanks, that brought my tivo back to life after 6 years in the closet!


----------



## nlayton

I'm looking for the current v11 image for a TCD648250B, OTA upgrades from v9.2 no longer work. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO

nlayton said:


> I'm looking for the current v11 image for a TCD648250B, OTA upgrades from v9.2 no longer work.
> Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## acbraun

I'm seeing a really strange issue trying to build a drive. I've got an image for a TCD746500 box (actually a 320GB image). When I program it on a brand new 2TB drive I get stuck in a reboot loop. However, I found an older 320GB drive and tried that. This one works so the unit is alive.

What could it be about the new drive (I've actually tried a few of them) that's causing an issue for the Tivo? Is there some sort of setting that I need to set or find on the new hard drive? I looked through the specifications and I'm at a loss about what the difference here is.

More information on the drives I've tried from a few older ones that were around.

Seagate ST3320620AS (320GB) - works but smaller than I want to install.
Seagate ST2000DL003 (2TB) - works but is of unknown quality (ie. used and I don't have the history for it so I don't want to install it)
Seagate ST2000VX008 (2TB) - doesn't work and get stuck in a boot loop. This is a brand new drive that is supposed to be rated for surveillance.
Various others (don't have the model numbers at the moment) - stuck in the boot loop.

Thanks.


----------



## jmbach

acbraun said:


> I'm seeing a really strange issue trying to build a drive. I've got an image for a TCD746500 box (actually a 320GB image). When I program it on a brand new 2TB drive I get stuck in a reboot loop. However, I found an older 320GB drive and tried that. This one works so the unit is alive.
> 
> What could it be about the new drive (I've actually tried a few of them) that's causing an issue for the Tivo? Is there some sort of setting that I need to set or find on the new hard drive? I looked through the specifications and I'm at a loss about what the difference here is.
> 
> More information on the drives I've tried from a few older ones that were around.
> 
> Seagate ST3320620AS (320GB) - works but smaller than I want to install.
> Seagate ST2000DL003 (2TB) - works but is of unknown quality (ie. used and I don't have the history for it so I don't want to install it)
> Seagate ST2000VX008 (2TB) - doesn't work and get stuck in a boot loop. This is a brand new drive that is supposed to be rated for surveillance.
> Various others (don't have the model numbers at the moment) - stuck in the boot loop.
> 
> Thanks.


I had a similar issue with the Seagate VM series drives. I got an OEM one that would not work with my TiVo and would put it in a boot loop. These were OEM for DISH or DirectTV units. My guess that there was some setting on the drive that caused the issue. Kind of like the wdidle3 issue that surfaced with some WD EURS drives. I returned that drive and bought a retail packaged version of the drive and it has been working in that TiVo for the past 4 years. 
If memory serves, use HDAT and examine the drive. Drives that have PUIS (Power-Up in Standby) mode on had this very problem. If it is enabled, disable it and make sure the setting sticks through a power cycle. Then try the drive again to see if it works.


----------



## acbraun

jmbach said:


> I had a similar issue with the Seagate VM series drives. I got an OEM one that would not work with my TiVo and would put it in a boot loop. These were OEM for DISH or DirectTV units. My guess that there was some setting on the drive that caused the issue. Kind of like the wdidle3 issue that surfaced with some WD EURS drives. I returned that drive and bought a retail packaged version of the drive and it has been working in that TiVo for the past 4 years.
> If memory serves, use HDAT and examine the drive. Drives that have PUIS (Power-Up in Standby) mode on had this very problem. If it is enabled, disable it and make sure the setting sticks through a power cycle. Then try the drive again to see if it works.


When I run HDAT (actually HDAT2) it reports that PUIS is disabled. The only thing that is a little suspicous in that the setting for "SET FEATURES required to spinup after power-up" is set to be enabled and can't be changed.

Is there any recommendation of a reasonable current drive that is known to work? I have no issue picking one up but I don't want to get bit by this situation again.

Thanks.


----------



## jmbach

acbraun said:


> When I run HDAT (actually HDAT2) it reports that PUIS is disabled. The only thing that is a little suspicous in that the setting for "SET FEATURES required to spinup after power-up" is set to be enabled and can't be changed.
> 
> Is there any recommendation of a reasonable current drive that is known to work? I have no issue picking one up but I don't want to get bit by this situation again.
> 
> Thanks.


The WD Reds have been reliably used in TiVos without issue. Not the WD Red Pro.


----------



## brownie

I would be very grateful for a link to a TCD652160 image. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

brownie said:


> I would be very grateful for a link to a TCD652160 image. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## dj-duano

I left my HD XL disconnected too long, does anybody have a 11n.K1 image?
I think a TCD 658000 or TCD 652160 image will work fine.

Much Appriciated!!!


----------



## twu

Could I please get an 11.0n image for TCD 652160 also? My TivoHD with 11.0m was in storage during the transition from GraceNote to Rovi, and now after a week of trying, I still can't get it to download 11.0n.


----------



## Brian Campbell

Drive corrupt in Premiere. Could really use a link to TCD748 image. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Brian Campbell said:


> Drive corrupt in Premiere. Could really use a link to TCD748 image. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## cupojoe

Well, TiVo is unable to fix my Series 3 (stuck in guided setup due to last fall's schedule changeover), and is refusing to offer me anything other than the promotions already available to the public for upgrade options, so I'm casting out to see if I can get an image for TCD652160 so I can attempt to fix this myself.


----------



## ThAbtO

dj-duano said:


> I left my HD XL disconnected too long, does anybody have a 11n.K1 image?
> I think a TCD 658000 or TCD 652160 image will work fine.
> 
> Much Appriciated!!!





twu said:


> Could I please get an 11.0n image for TCD 652160 also? My TivoHD with 11.0m was in storage during the transition from GraceNote to Rovi, and now after a week of trying, I still can't get it to download 11.0n.





cupojoe said:


> Well, TiVo is unable to fix my Series 3 (stuck in guided setup due to last fall's schedule changeover), and is refusing to offer me anything other than the promotions already available to the public for upgrade options, so I'm casting out to see if I can get an image for TCD652160 so I can attempt to fix this myself.


All the image(s) I have are "Pre-Rovi" and if they will not update, I do not see the point of giving out image links any more.


----------



## cupojoe

ThAbtO said:


> All the image I have are "Pre-Rovi" and if they will not update, I do not see the point of giving out image links any more.


It's possible that restoring the image will allow the TiVo to escape the guided setup loop of death - maybe if you avoid guided setup and leave the TiVo connected for a while it can get the update.


----------



## ThAbtO

No, it would force GS, or you have to run CD&E, which then you must run GS again.


----------



## HerronScott

ThAbtO said:


> All the image I have are "Pre-Rovi" and if they will not update, I do not see the point of giving out image links any more.


I've got an HD with original hard drive that's upgraded but was just deactivated with the recent Bolt upgrade offer so I'll try to get an image this weekend.

Scott


----------



## dj-duano

HerronScott said:


> I've got an HD with original hard drive that's upgraded but was just deactivated with the recent Bolt upgrade offer so I'll try to get an image this weekend.
> 
> Scott


Scott, many of us would appreciate it if you could pull that image off.


----------



## Explosivo

Hello all:

Tried to get an image off of my old Toshiba SD-H400, but the drive must be too far gone. Anyone with a working image, I'd be very appreciative...


----------



## DanielTB80

HerronScott said:


> I've got an HD with original hard drive that's upgraded but was just deactivated with the recent Bolt upgrade offer so I'll try to get an image this weekend.
> 
> Scott


Scott, if you can pull the image, can you please send it to me?

Otherwise, I'd love to take a stab with the image ThAbtO has for the TCD652160.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gigalabs

I am looking for an image for Tivo HD TCD652160. Unfortunately, my hard disk crashed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scarpogre

I just got a Tivo premiere 4. Before I had cable dvr that I attached a leftover hard drive to it through eSATA. Can I format the drive to make it work as an external/tivo expander drive? If you have the proper image or know where to get an image to format the drive, that will be helpful, thanks,


----------



## ThAbtO

gigalabs said:


> I am looking for an image for Tivo HD TCD652160. Unfortunately, my hard disk crashed. Thanks in advance.


Since Tivo is not updating the software anymore, it would be useless to give out any more images, and I do not have any post-Rovi.


----------



## jmbach

scarpogre said:


> I just got a Tivo premiere 4. Before I had cable dvr that I attached a leftover hard drive to it through eSATA. Can I format the drive to make it work as an external/tivo expander drive? If you have the proper image or know where to get an image to format the drive, that will be helpful, thanks,


You will need to use MFSTools 3.2 to add the hard drive to your TiVo. I would run the manufacturer diagnostic read and full write test first on it. If you need the space I would recommend increasing the size of the internal drive before adding one.


----------



## Neo827

Does anyone have the image for TCD652160?


----------



## ThAbtO

Neo827 said:


> Does anyone have the image for TCD652160?


Need an image? Don't PM me. :)


----------



## sean529

Hi, my Premiere XL (Series 4) died. Model number is 748000 and if anyone can help me to share the drive image of this model?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ggieseke

sean529 said:


> Hi, my Premiere XL (Series 4) died. Model number is 748000 and if anyone can help me to share the drive image of this model?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Sent.


----------



## hansendc

I've got a bad sector backing the inode for my "/State" directory. I'd appreciate an image for TCD540080. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HerronScott

brownie said:


> I would be very grateful for a link to a TCD652160 image. Thanks.


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

twu said:


> Could I please get an 11.0n image for TCD 652160 also? My TivoHD with 11.0m was in storage during the transition from GraceNote to Rovi, and now after a week of trying, I still can't get it to download 11.0n.


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

dj-duano said:


> Scott, many of us would appreciate it if you could pull that image off.


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

cupojoe said:


> Well, TiVo is unable to fix my Series 3 (stuck in guided setup due to last fall's schedule changeover), and is refusing to offer me anything other than the promotions already available to the public for upgrade options, so I'm casting out to see if I can get an image for TCD652160 so I can attempt to fix this myself.


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

gigalabs said:


> I am looking for an image for Tivo HD TCD652160. Unfortunately, my hard disk crashed. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

DanielTB80 said:


> Scott, if you can pull the image, can you please send it to me?
> 
> Otherwise, I'd love to take a stab with the image ThAbtO has for the TCD652160.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## DDT

HerronScott said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,

I would also very much appreciate a copy of the TCD652160 image. My Premiere 4's tuners died so I went to dust off the old TiVoHD and the HDD is dead. I need to revive my TiVoHD until I figure out how to fix (or replace) the P4.

Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## HerronScott

DDT said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I would also very much appreciate a copy of the TCD652160 image. My Premiere 4's tuners died so I went to dust off the old TiVoHD and the HDD is dead. I need to revive my TiVoHD until I figure out how to fix (or replace) the P4.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Kevin


PM sent!

Scott


----------



## David Gish

Scott

I am also looking to get a copy of the TCD652160 image after my HD unit suffered a power supply failure that resulted in a corrupted hard drive that could not be fixed with a Kickstart.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HerronScott

David Gish said:


> Scott
> 
> I am also looking to get a copy of the TCD652160 image after my HD unit suffered a power supply failure that resulted in a corrupted hard drive that could not be fixed with a Kickstart.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## EnigmaRain

*Desperately need good backup image of TiVo HD XL TCD658000 if anyone has one??? *

I have a TiVo HD XL model number TCD658000 with Lifetime that I have had since new and loved, but due to power loss it became unstable, started rebooting many times an hour and is now is stuck in the dreaded continual boot loop. I first bought a new 2TB Western Digital Hard drive and cloned my old 2TB drive with linux but to no avail. Then resoldered all the capacitors on my power supply to no avail. At some point it went from booting all the way up and still being able to record but would continuously reboot many times an hour to never booting all the way anymore, I however do not remember at which point this was as it has been not working a while now. Finally I have substituted in a working power supply from another functional TiVo HD TCD652160 and no change.

So I've concluded I must restore a good system image onto my new hard drive if I can find one. I unfortunately no longer know where my original backup image is from when it was new. Desperately need to find a good disk image so I can restore my beloved TiVo back to life. If anyone has an image or can provide a link to one for a TiVo HD XL TCD658000 I would greatly appreciate it!!! Thank you


----------



## 1newguy

Need image for TCD652160. Is there any extra prep I need to do when replacing my internal drive to get my 'official' WD Expansion drive to work with it? Was not able to find an answer while lurking.


----------



## HerronScott

1newguy said:


> Need image for TCD652160. Is there any extra prep I need to do when replacing my internal drive to get my 'official' WD Expansion drive to work with it? Was not able to find an answer while lurking.


PM sent.

You shouldn't need any extra prep but note that you won't have any of the prior recordings since those are split across the internal and external drive. Also, I would recommend just getting a new 1TB or 2TB internal drive and drop the external drive.

Scott


----------



## hPdCnnF7fh

TCD652160. HDD dead, unreadable on a SATA bus. I would be eternally grateful for a disk image so I can replace the drive.


----------



## HerronScott

hPdCnnF7fh said:


> TCD652160. HDD dead, unreadable on a SATA bus. I would be eternally grateful for a disk image so I can replace the drive.


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## EnigmaRain

Desperately need a image of TiVo HD XL TCD658000. If anyone has one or knows where I could get one please let me know. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmunroe1

Can I please get the image for my TCD658000? My upgraded WD 2TB drive has already died.


----------



## EnigmaRain

mmunroe1 said:


> Can I please get the image for my TCD658000? My upgraded WD 2TB drive has already died.


I need the same, hopefully somone will respond. If I find anything I will let you know. If you happen to find one please let me know, thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## EnigmaRain

I do have a TCD658000 but I believe the image on my old drive must have been somehow corrupted from repeat power losses before I coppied it to the new drive. New drive booted up intially with frequent random restarts now degraded to constantly rebooting and never booting all the way into the os. I am fairly tech savy, if anyone could recommend a way to pull the drive and retrieve a good image from the bad one? If such a thing is possible, or run some cleanup in Linux I would be willing to try. My new reimaged 2TB hd is full of recordings which I suspect might be part of the issue. I would of couse prefer to keep the recordings but I am willing to try pretty much anything at this point to make at least some progress. The least invasive solutions would be best to try first etc. Much appreciation for anyones input/advise. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUV-MA-TV

anyone have an image for TCD758250, dead hard drive can't read it anymore and don't have any images or other tivos to harvest one from.


----------



## ggieseke

LUV-MA-TV said:


> anyone have an image for TCD758250, dead hard drive can't read it anymore and don't have any images or other tivos to harvest one from.


PM sent.


----------



## Welshdog

Hello, I've got an original Series 3 and the drive is kaput. Gonna need an image for a TCD648250B if anyone happens to have one. I'm using winmfs.
Thanks.


----------



## davidhildreth

I'm looking for an image for a TiVo HD TCD652160 image and some direction on how to use it with MFSLive.

I followed this guide A Guide to Upgrading Your Tivo Bolt, Tivo Premiere, Tivo Roamio, Tivo Roamio OTA, Tivo HD, Tivo Series 3 or Tivo Series 2 (Easily upgrade your Tivo Bolt, Roamio or Premiere to 300 Hours+ HD Capacity) - Also includes instructions on how to fix a broken Tivo. to attempt to copy my own image with MFSLive but even when copying without recordings I got errors about bad sectors, and with the new drive my TiVo seems to be in a reset loop.


----------



## HerronScott

davidhildreth said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TiVo HD TCD652160 image and some direction on how to use it with MFSLive.


PM sent. These are images for use with either WinMFS or DvrBars.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

mmunroe1 said:


> Can I please get the image for my TCD658000? My upgraded WD 2TB drive has already died.


Will a TCD652160 (HD) image work for a TCD65800 (HD XL)?

Scott


----------



## ThAbtO

HerronScott said:


> Will a TCD652160 (HD) image work for a TCD65800 (HD XL)?
> 
> Scott


No.


----------



## Welshdog

Welshdog said:


> Hello, I've got an original Series 3 and the drive is kaput. Gonna need an image for a TCD648250B if anyone happens to have one. I'm using winmfs.
> Thanks.


No one has a Series 3 image? I need to know I've got a good image before I buy the new drive.

Bueller?


----------



## ggieseke

Welshdog said:


> No one has a Series 3 image? I need to know I've got a good image before I buy the new drive.
> 
> Bueller?


I have a DvrBARS image that somebody sent me back in 2014, but from what I've read Series 3 images from before the Rovi guide data conversion won't work anymore.


----------



## Welshdog

ggieseke said:


> I have a DvrBARS image that somebody sent me back in 2014, but from what I've read Series 3 images from before the Rovi guide data conversion won't work anymore.


Ah okay interesting. Another reason to dislike the Rovi merger.

Maybe I'll be lucky and someone will have one that is current. The Tivo was working and using guide data two weeks ago. I haven't yet been able to salvage anything off the bad drive with winmfs using a USB dock. I'm getting a IDE to SATA converter so I can use the old PC I have to make a back up using winmfs. Of course if that doesn't work I'll absolutely need a current image.


----------



## EnigmaRain

ggieseke said:


> I have a DvrBARS image that somebody sent me back in 2014, but from what I've read Series 3 images from before the Rovi guide data conversion won't work anymore.


This is not for the model I have (and am looking for an imge for) but I would think one could image the older backup you speak of and just kickstart an update to the OS which would fix the guide date issue? Just a guess but such an update must exist for when the merger happened and all existing Tivos must have been updated over their LAN connection.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## diamondsw

Hey there, Scott. I'm in the same boat with a dying TCD652160 (edit: confirmed). Can you hook me up with an image? I haven't messed around with Tivo hacking since my old SD DirecTivo's, but it can't be that different, right?


----------



## HerronScott

diamondsw said:


> Hey there, Scott. I'm in the same boat with a dying TCD652160 (edit: confirmed). Can you hook me up with an image? I haven't messed around with Tivo hacking since my old SD DirecTivo's, but it can't be that different, right?


PM sent and I would say it is much easier at least for imaging a new drive and increasing drive size. 

Scott


----------



## sperbs

Hard drive went south. Need an image of the TCD746500. Can anyone help me?


----------



## ggieseke

sperbs said:


> Hard drive went south. Need an image of the TCD746500. Can anyone help me?


PM sent. It's an image for a TCD746320, but you can expand it with jmfs. The only difference between those two models was the size of the hard drive.


----------



## leveille

I'm looking for an image for a Series 3 TiVo. Model TCD648250B. Anyone able to help me out? Thanks!


----------



## leveille

Still looking for a Series 3 TiVo, Model TCD648250B image. Anyone have a link to download one? Thank you!


----------



## Explosivo

Still hoping to find a drive image for my Toshiba SD-H400.


----------



## ThAbtO

leveille said:


> Still looking for a Series 3 TiVo, Model TCD648250B image. Anyone have a link to download one? Thank you!


I have an updated image, but still didn't get a chance to test it, or put it online yet.


----------



## leveille

ThAbtO said:


> I have an updated image, but still didn't get a chance to test it, or put it online yet.


Once you do, please let me know! 
Thank You!


----------



## Cthx

ThAbtO said:


> All the image(s) I have are "Pre-Rovi" and if they will not update, I do not see the point of giving out image links any more.


New to the forum, found this place after a buddy recommended it. I left my Series 3 HD XL unplugged for a while and tried plugging it in again and found it stuck on the powering up welcome page. Based in the comments above, it sounds like the recent update broke lots of series 3s? Or is my issue unrelated? TCD658000 looking for image of the same.


----------



## ThAbtO

Cthx said:


> New to the forum, found this place after a buddy recommended it. I left my Series 3 HD XL unplugged for a while and tried plugging it in again and found it stuck on the powering up welcome page. Based in the comments above, it sounds like the recent update broke lots of series 3s? Or is my issue unrelated? TCD658000 looking for an image.


The welcome screen shows it has not accessed the hard drive yet. It most likely is the power supply going flaky. Very common for this series.


----------



## Cthx

ThAbtO said:


> The welcome screen shows it has not accessed the hard drive yet. It most likely is the power supply going flaky. Very common for this series.


That's good to know. What if i now see a grey screen, no white txt telling me to push the tivo button, doesn't respond to the remote?


----------



## all_brother2002

leveille said:


> Still looking for a Series 3 TiVo, Model TCD648250B image. Anyone have a link to download one? Thank you!


here is the link
Dropbox - TIVO S3 OLED.tbk


----------



## all_brother2002

here is the link for TIVO S3/648250b
Dropbox - TIVO S3 OLED.tbk


----------



## leveille

all_brother2002 said:


> here is the link for TIVO S3/648250b
> Dropbox - TIVO S3 OLED.tbk


Thank you so much!

I'm new to imaging a TiVo drive, would you happen to have directions for imaging a new drive? Do I need WinMFS to install this onto a new drive? I have a:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JJLXO6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

already on the way.

Thanks again!


----------



## all_brother2002

you will need winmfs, here is the link
Dropbox - winmfs.exe


----------



## all_brother2002

hi
I'm looking for an image for a TCD652160.
can you please help.
thank you


----------



## unitron

Explosivo said:


> Still hoping to find a drive image for my Toshiba SD-H400.


You have a PM, only they're called "conversations" now. (gag, retch, puke)


----------



## unitron

Cthx said:


> That's good to know. What if i now see a grey screen, no white txt telling me to push the tivo button, doesn't respond to the remote?


Showing the initial Welcome screen, which is built into a chip on the motherboard, but not going on to the Just a few more minutes screen (which is on the hard drive) shows a hard drive problem, like not enough current to spin it up, bad data cable, or you forgot to re-install the hard drive.

Showing the welcome screen and then going to a featureless gray snowy screen indicates an imperfect communication between motherboard and hard drive.


----------



## cwerdna

Anyone have an image for a TCD54xxxx?

Received a Series 2 nightlight version from a friend that supposedly has lifetime that she no longer wanted. She neglected to tell me the hard drive's been removed. 

I'm hoping a pre- or post-Rovi image doesn't matter and I can still get thru guided setup with the former.


----------



## ThAbtO

Each Tivo image is specific to each model. TCD54XXX is insufficient information as there are several models. 

Unfortunately, my images are from the older software and apparently Tivo is not updating any more. I have taken them offline until someone can confirm its updating again.


----------



## cwerdna

ThAbtO said:


> Each Tivo image is specific to each model. TCD54XXX is insufficient information as there are several models.
> 
> Unfortunately, my images are from the older software and apparently Tivo is not updating any more. I have taken them offline until someone can confirm its updating again.


Ok. It's a TCD540140.

I skimmed TiVopedia - TiVo TCD540140 and looked at the other TCD54xxxx models and figured all the nightlight TiVos w/white faceplate were all the same except for original drive size. I was planning to just restore the image onto a blank 40 gig drive I have lying around. (Don't actually need it to record anything... just hoping to have it upgrade and connect every few months in case TiVo/Rovi decides to bring back their lifetime transfer offer.)

I'm hoping you're wrong about pre-Rovi images being useless...


----------



## unitron

NorthPoleElf said:


> Looking for an image for an old S2 DT - TCD649080 - Many Thanks!


You have a PM, only now they call it a conversation.

Look in the upper right corner of the page, click on inbox.


----------



## cwerdna

Can anyone confirm whether a pre-Rovi image for a TCD540140 will be useless if I do a clear and delete all, then guided setup? Will it get upgraded to current software?

Anyone have a post-changeover to Rovi guide data image for that TiVo, Series 2 nightlight version?


----------



## tas3086

I'm looking for a mfslive or winmfs backup for an old Samsung 80g series 2 directv box. I think a RCA-80 b/u will also work. My disk died
thanks


----------



## DrgnFyre

Looking for an image for a TCD758250

Tivo is stuck in a reboot loop - tried a new drive and did ddrestore from old to new (said no bad blocks detected) so I'd like to use a factory image and see if it still keeps rebooting. (would confirm it's mb or p/s)

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

DrgnFyre said:


> Looking for an image for a TCD758250
> 
> Tivo is stuck in a reboot loop - tried a new drive and did ddrestore from old to new (said no bad blocks detected) so I'd like to use a factory image and see if it still keeps rebooting. (would confirm it's mb or p/s)
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Ken Pigsley

Had a hard drive failure on TCD652160. Need an image. Can anyone help me out?

Frustrated as I had purchased TiVoHD Dual-2000GB External with Backup from Weaknees so that I would have a backup in case of a hard drive failure. Guess what... BOTH external drives in the array failed and the unit isn't working now. Go figure. So much for belts and suspenders!


----------



## HerronScott

Ken Pigsley said:


> Had a hard drive failure on TCD652160. Need an image. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Frustrated as I had purchased TiVoHD Dual-2000GB External with Backup from Weaknees so that I would have a backup in case of a hard drive failure. Guess what... BOTH external drives in the array failed and the unit isn't working now. Go figure. So much for belts and suspenders!


PM sent.


----------



## slowstreamer

I forgot my old tivo community account, so I had to re-register. After I replaced my series 3's last hard drive after it died back in 2013, it was running like a champ....until today  I ordered a new 1TB drive, but I couldn't find the OS image on my computer form the last time I repaired my Tivo.

Does anyone have an image for the Series 3, model TCD652160?

Thanks


----------



## DrgnFyre

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!
Unfortunately, it didn't matter as my TiVo is still stuck in "starting up" reboot hell.
Oh well, I needed a reason to buy a bolt+ and have 6 tuners anyway..


----------



## HerronScott

slowstreamer said:


> I forgot my old tivo community account, so I had to re-register. After I replaced my series 3's last hard drive after it died back in 2013, it was running like a champ....until today  I ordered a new 1TB drive, but I couldn't find the OS image on my computer form the last time I repaired my Tivo.
> 
> Does anyone have an image for the Series 3, model TCD652160?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## jmbach

DrgnFyre said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately, it didn't matter as my TiVo is still stuck in "starting up" reboot hell.
> Oh well, I needed a reason to buy a bolt+ and have 6 tuners anyway..


There are several screens it gets through before it finally boots. How far do you get before it reboots. Does it get to the KS portal?

BTW, for many of ggieseke's images, you have to place the image on a sub 2 TB drive and let it update to the latest OS before it can be placed on a drive larger than 2 TB.


----------



## joball70

Hello,

I need an image for my old TCD652160. Also, i have an old version of winmfs from few years ago. Do i need a newer version? Thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO

WinMFS 9.3f is the last version available.


----------



## joball70

Ok....i still have that version. Do you have the image for model TCD652160?


----------



## ThAbtO

I do not have any images online, but if there is more insight whether its getting updated, I would consider putting them back online.


----------



## HerronScott

joball70 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need an image for my old TCD652160. Also, i have an old version of winmfs from few years ago. Do i need a newer version? Thanks in advance


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## Ken Pigsley

HerronScott said:


> PM sent.


HerronScott,

My family and I just wanted to submit a heartfelt thank you for, first of all, replying to my request. Secondly, for providing such wonderful resources and information. YOU made it possible for our family to get the TIVO back up and running again. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.

We only ran into one area of frustration and it had nothing to do with the information you provided. Rather, I am sharing this info so that it could possibly help out another person.

Our new drive was not detectable in the winmfs application. We were originally trying to use an external HD docking unit connected via USB 3. Turns out this did not work.
Solution:
A. Temporarily disconnected an internal Hard Drive (HD) and used the power and SATA cables to connect to the new drive.
B. Had to use Drive Manager (windows) in Control Panel to initialize the HD.
C. Had to turn OFF Acronis Active protection. Reason - I received an error message in winmfs whenever I tried to restore the image to the new drive. Something to the effect of error writing to drive. I found that my backup software (Acronis Premium) was doing it's job and protecting all drives. Went to toolbar icon, right clicked on the Acronis Active Protection and turmned it off.

After that... we had smooooth sailing! Cheers!


----------



## cwerdna

cwerdna said:


> Can anyone confirm whether a pre-Rovi image for a TCD540140 will be useless if I do a clear and delete all, then guided setup? Will it get upgraded to current software?
> 
> Anyone have a post-changeover to Rovi guide data image for that TiVo, Series 2 nightlight version?


Still looking for a suitable image. Anyone?


----------



## HerronScott

Ken Pigsley said:


> HerronScott,
> 
> My family and I just wanted to submit a heartfelt thank you for, first of all, replying to my request. Secondly, for providing such wonderful resources and information. YOU made it possible for our family to get the TIVO back up and running again. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


Glad that it helped and thanks for posting on the other issues that you ran into in case it helps someone else.

Scott


----------



## ThAbtO

cwerdna said:


> Still looking for a suitable image. Anyone?


Link sent.

Let me know if it updates.


----------



## HerronScott

ThAbtO said:


> Link sent.
> 
> Let me know if it updates.


And if it does update, create a new backup to share here.

Scott


----------



## cwerdna

ThAbtO said:


> Link sent.
> 
> Let me know if it updates.


Thanks! Will do.


HerronScott said:


> And if it does update, create a new backup to share here.


Will do.

I might not be able to get to it until later this week or the coming weekend. Let's just hope it's able to upgrade...


----------



## joball70

Anyone have a tivo S3 HD XL TCD658000 tbk image file?


----------



## joball70

Thank you so much....Will do. Very much appreciated!


----------



## jole60

Hello, the hard drive on my Toshiba RS-TX20 went kaput over the week-end. I have a replacement drive and am now hoping to obtain a RS-TX20 or RS-TX60 image.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Desiw1

Disk drive failure. 
Anyone have a WinMFS image for an old TCD652160.


----------



## mabesw

My TCD652160 hard drive failed a while ago. I didn't want to mess with imaging a drive (I've done it before to upgrade) so I bought a hard drive pulled from another TCD652160 on eBay. I didn't know about the guide update problem until after I got stuck in the guided setup loop after the clear and delete process.

So, I need an updated TCD652160 image, if anyone can point me to one. I also might as well use a new drive if I'm going to have to image it anyway--what is a good drive to use? And can someone point me to current instructions? It's been a while since I did this.

Also, I'm assuming no one has had success with the kickstart codes to force updates? 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## ThAbtO

My images are still pre-Rovi and I still do not know if they are getting any updates. 

Recommended drives are WD Red (not Pro) and S3 can take up to 2 TB. So, WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX.... Much cheaper than WD20EURX (Green AV) which are not being made any more.


----------



## mabesw

ThAbtO said:


> My images are still pre-Rovi and I still do not know if they are getting any updates.
> 
> Recommended drives are WD Red (not Pro) and S3 can take up to 2 TB. So, WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX.... Much cheaper than WD20EURX (Green AV) which are not being made any more.


I have an open ticket with TiVo, and am trying to find out if it will update or if they will push an update. (Three days in, it has not updated on its own.) I would also probably accept an offer to purchase a Bolt if they will transfer my lifetime service to it. I will report back with the results of that. I'm not holding my breath though--that's why I came asking about an image.


----------



## HerronScott

Desiw1 said:


> Disk drive failure.
> Anyone have a WinMFS image for an old TCD652160.


PM sent with latest version in case the older version does not update.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

mabesw said:


> My TCD652160 hard drive failed a while ago. I didn't want to mess with imaging a drive (I've done it before to upgrade) so I bought a hard drive pulled from another TCD652160 on eBay. I didn't know about the guide update problem until after I got stuck in the guided setup loop after the clear and delete process.
> 
> So, I need an updated TCD652160 image, if anyone can point me to one. I also might as well use a new drive if I'm going to have to image it anyway--what is a good drive to use? And can someone point me to current instructions? It's been a while since I did this.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming no one has had success with the kickstart codes to force updates?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## WHITWORKER

I'm hoping to bring a TCD649080 back, if someone can share a tbk file that would be most appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO

WHITWORKER said:


> I'm hoping to bring a TCD649080 back, if someone can share a tbk file that would be most appreciated.


Sent.

Post back your results, and whether it updates the software for the Rovi Guide.


----------



## mrperson221

Hard drive in our TCD746320 finally crapped out. Anybody got an image for it?


----------



## WHITWORKER

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> Post back your results, and whether it updates the software for the Rovi Guide.


Thank you, it seems to work but gets stuck on the satellite provider selection, no providers. I'll try again later. Maybe an older version software might make a difference.


----------



## joball70

ThAbtO said:


> Sent....
> 
> Post back here if it updates.


Just started working on the tivoHD XL Series 3, with the TCD658000 tbk image file. Everything with winmfs worked great, and went smoothly...However, after going thru the setup screen, and a few other screens, it is now stuck at the "preparing the service update" screen for about 3-4 hours.

Do i need to give it more time? Or is there newer, latest TCD658000 tbk image file somewhere?


----------



## ThAbtO

You can give it some more time, or just reboot it by pulling the plug and see what happens.


----------



## joball70

ThAbtO said:


> You can give it some more time, or just reboot it by pulling the plug and see what happens.


Actually, i forgot to say....i pulled the plug, after the 3-4 hrs, the first time. Now i'm on my 2nd hour, the second time. Will give it more time....maybe thru the night, and see how it goes, in morning. Thx ThAbtO


----------



## mabesw

HerronScott said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Scott


Thanks, Scott. I used the DVRBars version, and did a full restore to a new drive. After the Welcome screen, it went to the just a few more minutes screen, and then the Clearing and Deleting everything screen came up, saying it could take up to an hour to complete. It seems like it may be hanging at this screen--it's probably been a couple of hours now. (To be clear, I didn't do anything to make this screen come up--it seems to have gone into clear and delete everything by itself.) I'll probably leave it plugged in until tomorrow, and then try pulling the plug to reboot.


----------



## joball70

joball70 said:


> Actually, i forgot to say....i pulled the plug, after the 3-4 hrs, the first time. Now i'm on my 2nd hour, the second time. Will give it more time....maybe thru the night, and see how it goes, in morning. Thx ThAbtO


Yessss!!!! Finally got it working smoothly. Turns out i had to do the C&DE(which took another 2 hrs), before the service update. I was expecting to do it afterwards, for some reason....Long day, lol. Just to be sure, i disconnected my connection to the internet, before it tried the service update. Then reconnected the internet connection in guided setup, for the service update. Also, i had a faulty ethernet cable, so i dug out my tivo wireless adapter, and used that instead. Seems, i had to do guided setup about 2-3 times, during the process. Not sure if this makes any sense, right now(lack of sleep). But i should of wrote down, exactly what i did, in order....lol

Thanks again ThAbtO, for the tbk image file, very much appreciated =)


----------



## ggieseke

mrperson221 said:


> Hard drive in our TCD746320 finally crapped out. Anybody got an image for it?


PM sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

joball70 said:


> Yessss!!!! Finally got it working smoothly. Turns out i had to do the C&DE(which took another 2 hrs), before the service update. I was expecting to do it afterwards, for some reason....Long day, lol. Just to be sure, i disconnected my connection to the internet, before it tried the service update. Then reconnected the internet connection in guided setup, for the service update. Also, i had a faulty ethernet cable, so i dug out my tivo wireless adapter, and used that instead. Seems, i had to do guided setup about 2-3 times, during the process. Not sure if this makes any sense, right now(lack of sleep). But i should of wrote down, exactly what i did, in order....lol
> 
> Thanks again ThAbtO, for the tbk image file, very much appreciated =)


Can you confirm for me the Tivo version under System Information?


----------



## mabesw

Success! It finished the clear and delete everything overnight, and then I was able to do the guided set up, with no loop of doom. I'm kicking myself a little, though, because I forgot that I had to expand the drive after the restore. So I need to pull it back out and do that. I guess now that it's set up, I should also make a backup while I have it out and connected to the computer.

Also, when I click on Netflix, either the menu option or the folder, the screen goes blank for a second, and then it just goes back to the previous screen. Is there a trick to getting it to work? I would have thought that clear and delete everything would leave it ready to set up, but maybe not?


----------



## jmbach

mabesw said:


> Success! It finished the clear and delete everything overnight, and then I was able to do the guided set up, with no loop of doom. I'm kicking myself a little, though, because I forgot that I had to expand the drive after the restore. So I need to pull it back out and do that. I guess now that it's set up, I should also make a backup while I have it out and connected to the computer.
> 
> Also, when I click on Netflix, either the menu option or the folder, the screen goes blank for a second, and then it just goes back to the previous screen. Is there a trick to getting it to work? I would have thought that clear and delete everything would leave it ready to set up, but maybe not?


I would force a few connections to the TiVo servers and see if it resolves this.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joball70

ThAbtO said:


> Can you confirm for me the Tivo version under System Information?


Crapola....Right before i went to work this afternoon, i turned on my tv, and the welcome screen was on for a long time, and then had a bad feeling. Just got home from work, and it's still there. Now i know it's a failing hard drive. Plus, was making a very loud sound. But then again, the WD drive is from 2009. It can't be the power supply, cuz visually, the capacitors look good. And also checked with 2nd power supply.

Shoot....Do you know what the best/reliable drives are for a TCD658000? Are the latest western digital hdd's compatible, in such an old unit?

I have a spare 750gb WD drive, but that wouldn't take, in a Series 3 XL....1tb is the minimum for that model, i think.

Well here is pic of the system information, before hard drive went awry....


----------



## ThAbtO

WD Red drives is the only recommended drives. WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX.

2TB is about the max a Series 3 can handle.


----------



## joball70

ThAbtO said:


> WD Red drives is the only recommended drives. WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX.
> 
> 2TB is about the max a Series 3 can handle.


Ok...Thx ThAbto. Will start looking on ebay. This is probably a dumb question.... but is it a good idea to back up the failing hard drive anyway, if winmfs reads it? Or is that tbk file corrupt, with probably bad sectors, etc., that are with it?


----------



## ThAbtO

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JJLXO...sc=1&coliid=I3L82HG3ZSXG43&colid=JIOTVP40A4MC

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JJLZ7...sc=1&coliid=I3L82HG3ZSXG43&colid=JIOTVP40A4MC


----------



## joball70

joball70 said:


> Ok...Thx ThAbto. Will start looking on ebay. This is probably a dumb question.... but is it a good idea to back up the failing hard drive anyway, if winmfs reads it? Or is that tbk file corrupt, with probably bad sectors, etc., that are with it?


This is weird....I thought i would see if the same failing tivo hard drive....would work in my enclosure, and hooked it up to my laptop. Went to computer mgmt....It recognized it, then i initalized the drive, did new volume, formatted ....and it works! But the same hard drive was tested in two different tivos, and both tivos, with kickstart 54, said "fail 7" in short test, conveyance test, etc.

Well, while i wait for the new WD10EFRX WD Red....I have a spare (2009)1tb drive for my laptop, with probably limited life remaining =)


----------



## HerronScott

joball70 said:


> This is weird....I thought i would see if the same failing tivo hard drive....would work in my enclosure, and hooked it up to my laptop. Went to computer mgmt....It recognized it, then i initalized the drive, did new volume, formatted ....and it works! But the same hard drive was tested in two different tivos, and both tivos, with kickstart 54, said "fail 7" in short test, conveyance test, etc.
> 
> Well, while i wait for the new WD10EFRX WD Red....I have a spare (2009)1tb drive for my laptop, with probably limited life remaining =)


You need to run the manufacturers test on the drive as just being able to init and format the drive in Windows doesn't tell you if it's failing.

Scott


----------



## Derek C

Hi, seems like I am in the same boat as many as the HDD in my TCD652160 failed. Could I also get the link for the image by chance?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mabesw

mabesw said:


> Success! It finished the clear and delete everything overnight, and then I was able to do the guided set up, with no loop of doom. I'm kicking myself a little, though, because I forgot that I had to expand the drive after the restore. So I need to pull it back out and do that. I guess now that it's set up, I should also make a backup while I have it out and connected to the computer.
> 
> Also, when I click on Netflix, either the menu option or the folder, the screen goes blank for a second, and then it just goes back to the previous screen. Is there a trick to getting it to work? I would have thought that clear and delete everything would leave it ready to set up, but maybe not?


Just thought I'd give a final update. I pulled the drive again and hooked it up to my laptop. First thing I did was a truncated backup, in both DVRbars and in WinMFS. Both recognized the drive fine, and produced the backups.

Then, in WinMFS, I checked the partition info. It did not look like I would expect--no large apple free (or any other name) partition, and it was only showing, I think, 13 partitions. I went online and looked for instructions, and I may have opened DVRbars to look at it.

At some point, when I went back to WinMFS, every time I tried to select the drive, it would crash the program. After trying a bunch of things, (rebooting, reinstalling the program, etc.) I wound up doing a restore of the truncated backup in DVRbars, then WinMFS would let me select the drive, but I couldn't expand it. But now that I could select it, I could restore the WinMFS backup, and then I was able to expand the drive successfully.

Glad I started by doing those 2 backups! After reinstalling, works great, shows right number of hours, and the Netflix thing resolved by itself. As a further backup, I took the eBay drive that had been stuck in a guided setup loop and did a restore from my backup, so I have a drive I can swap in if I need to.

Thanks again to everyone who helped.


----------



## joball70

HerronScott said:


> You need to run the manufacturers test on the drive as just being able to init and format the drive in Windows doesn't tell you if it's failing.
> 
> Scott


Ran the WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostics on drive like you said, and also used HD Sentinel for info on drive. The failing WD green drive had 56 current pending sectors on it. Was reading elsewhere, if you do a full erase(write 0's) on it, it would reallocate, or not use those bad sectors. So under Data Lifeguard, i did a full erase(which took a long 12 hours) on drive. After it was finished, i retested the failing drive, and it came back "perfect".

Hmmm....So then, i thought why not start over, and put the TCD658000 tivo software back on it, went through the steps again, to get the tivo updated. Went thru the kickstart 54 tests, everything passed this time. Tested the tivo menus, checked system info. Quickly made a tbk file backup.

Now tivo has been working great, well at least for a day, with that old 2009 drive. It should be about 2 more days, til i get my new WD red drive from Amazon.

A very big thanks again to ThAbtO & HerronScott for the info =)


----------



## ThAbtO

Derek C said:


> Hi, seems like I am in the same boat as many as the HDD in my TCD652160 failed. Could I also get the link for the image by chance?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sent.

Post back with your results.


----------



## untfan

Looking for a TCD746500 image for use with DVRBars... Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JavaJoe_2

"Looking for a TCD746500 image"...me too! Any image will do...I guess?
It's been a while, last time I think I used jmfs?
I have a failing hd and would like a clean image or should I try the failing drive....it will boot...eventually.
Would it copy the errors??


----------



## ggieseke

JavaJoe_2 said:


> "Looking for a TCD746500 image"...me too! Any image will do...I guess?
> It's been a while, last time I think I used jmfs?
> I have a failing hd and would like a clean image or should I try the failing drive....it will boot...eventually.
> Would it copy the errors??


PM sent. The image is for a TCD746320, but once you restore it with DvrBARS you can use jmfs to expand it.


----------



## cosmaker

Would much appreciate an image for my old Series 3, model TCD652160.

Thanks, 
cosmaker


----------



## ThAbtO

cosmaker said:


> Would much appreciate an image for my old Series 3, model TCD652160.
> 
> Thanks,
> cosmaker


Sent.


----------



## cosmaker

Many thanks ThAbtO


----------



## EnigmaRain

Hi, I posted a few times a way back asking if anyone has an image for my Tivo HD XL TCD658000? If someone could send me a link it would be very much appreciated! I have been waiting a very long time and much effort trying to get mine fixed but still need that image. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

EnigmaRain said:


> Hi, I posted a few times a way back asking if anyone has an image for my Tivo HD XL TCD658000? If someone could send me a link it would be very much appreciated! I have been waiting a very long time and much effort trying to get mine fixed but still need that image. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## EnigmaRain

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Wonderful! Thank you very much and for the quick reply as well, been looking for this for a long time. Much appreciated!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## JavaJoe_2

Strange...both Tivo Premier hd's crashed within a week??
Could you possibly send me an image for a TCD748000?
Many thanks...dvrBARS is an awesome program and super easy to use.
Now all I have to do is figure out how to expand it. Also do we still use wdidle3? It is an older green drive.


----------



## ggieseke

JavaJoe_2 said:


> Strange...both Tivo Premier hd's crashed within a week??
> Could you possibly send me an image for a TCD748000?
> Many thanks...dvrBARS is an awesome program and super easy to use.
> Now all I have to do is figure out how to expand it. Also do we still use wdidle3? It is an older green drive.


If it's a plain Green run wdidle3. If it's one of the AV Greens (EURS or EURX) it shouldn't need it.
You can expand it up to 2TB with jmfs.


----------



## section128drunk

need a winmfs image from a stock 160GB tivo HD Please


----------



## HerronScott

section128drunk said:


> need a winmfs image from a stock 160GB tivo HD Please


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## catbastet

I was hoping to find a way to get an image for my TCD746320. The hard drive is far too damaged to copy to a new drive


----------



## ggieseke

catbastet said:


> I was hoping to find a way to get an image for my TCD746320. The hard drive is far too damaged to copy to a new drive


PM sent.


----------



## poopdonkey

My TiVo Series 3 HD drive just died. Does anyone have a drive image? My model # is TCD648250B. Should I use winmfs to restore to new drive? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

poopdonkey said:


> My TiVo Series 3 HD drive just died. Does anyone have a drive image?


You need to be more specific in the model, like on the back label, numbers starting with TCD, or in System Information, the first 3 numbers of the Tivo Service Number.

There are 3 models of the Series 3. Images are very specific.


----------



## poopdonkey

ThAbtO said:


> You need to be more specific in the model, like on the back label, numbers starting with TCD, or in System Information, the first 3 numbers of the Tivo Service Number.
> 
> There are 3 models of the Series 3. Images are very specific.


TCD648250B is whats on the sticker. It has the clock and the round buttons on right side. Thanks.


----------



## poopdonkey

Never mind found it while searching forums. Up and running. You guys rock!


----------



## ThAbtO

poopdonkey said:


> Never mind found it while searching forums. Up and running. You guys rock!


That may be the older Tivo version that has not updated.


----------



## poopdonkey

ThAbtO said:


> That may be the older Tivo version that has not updated.


It was on this thread a few pages back. I'm using a 1 tb raptor drive and its actually doing something once I restored the image. Stuck on welcome powering up and the front lcd shows the TiVo icon now. Hard drive making writing sounds like its doing something.


----------



## ThAbtO

poopdonkey said:


> It was on this thread a few pages back. I'm using a 1 tb raptor drive and its actually doing something once I restored the image. Stuck on welcome powering up and the front lcd shows the TiVo icon now. Hard drive making writing sounds like its doing something.


Wrong drive. don't use 7200RPM drives, or they use more power and generate more heat then the tiny fan can handle.

Tivo rather would use a pristine/new drive and recommended is a WD Red drive such as WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX and 2TB may be the max.


----------



## poopdonkey

ThAbtO said:


> Wrong drive. don't use 7200RPM drives, or they use more power and generate more heat then the tiny fan can handle.
> 
> Tivo rather would use a pristine/new drive and recommended is a WD Red drive such as WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX and 2TB may be the max.


A raptor is a 10k rpm drive and I'm running it off its own psu for power. Just to make sure it wasn't a drive issue I'm using a 500 gig ssd and followed your directions in the PM using the image I found for my model # in this thread. Still stuck on powering up with the lcd TiVo logo.


----------



## ThAbtO

Try the image I sent. I believe it has some of the drive features ignored. The older version does not. Namely its WDIDLE and HDAT.


----------



## poopdonkey

ThAbtO said:


> Try the image I sent. I believe it has some of the drive features ignored. The older version does not. Namely its WDIDLE and HDAT.


I grabbed your image and used it on a 1tb Samsung pro ssd I had laying here I was going to use in a laptop. Ready Set Tivo!!!! WOOHOO! MY WIFE SAYES THANK YOU! She would be lost without this thing. Just checked lifetime subscription and still there. Phwew.


----------



## ThAbtO

Make sure your Tivo Service number is not all ZEROs (Clear & Delete Everything, is the fix) and please post your Tivo software version (should be 11.0n.K1)


----------



## poopdonkey

ThAbtO said:


> Make sure your Tivo Service number is not all ZEROs (Clear & Delete Everything, is the fix) and please post your Tivo software version (should be 11.0n.K1)


It was there and lifetime sub still shows. Just connected to TiVo and updated. And my cable card is still unlocked and working. About 3 months ago I replaced all the caps on the psu and was thinking I should backup the drive then but didn't lol. And this SSD is fast!


----------



## poopdonkey

Service number says unavailable and all zeros but everythings working?


----------



## ThAbtO

poopdonkey said:


> Service number says unavailable and all zeros but everythings working?


Clear & Delete everything is your only option or it will not record.


----------



## DubbSet

Does anyone have a TBK for a TCD540040, i would be very grateful! 

thanks in advance


----------



## DubbSet

Thank you ThAbtO! Worked like a charm!


----------



## mrperson221

Replaced the HDD in our TCD746320 and applied an image I got from this thread. At first everything seemed to work fine, but now it wont record Onepass shows, says there isn't enough space to record shows from certain channels, and randomly deletes recordings. Any suggestions?


----------



## ThAbtO

mrperson221 said:


> Replaced the HDD in our TCD746320 and applied an image I got from this thread. At first everything seemed to work fine, but now it wont record Onepass shows, says there isn't enough space to record shows from certain channels, and randomly deletes recordings. Any suggestions?


What drive did you use? Hope it's a recommended WD Red drive.

You should run "Clear and Delete Everything." May take a few hours, but necessary because the image came from another Tivo box.


----------



## mrperson221

It's a WD Green. I didn't run the Clear and Delete Everything, hopefully that fixes it


----------



## shrocky2

Hey Ya'll...I'm trying to find an image for a TiVo HD TCD652160...I really don't want to buy another expensive drive from weaknees


----------



## ThAbtO

shrocky2 said:


> Hey Ya'll...I'm trying to find an image for a TiVo HD TCD652160...I really don't want to buy another expensive drive from weaknees


Done.


----------



## shrocky2

ThAbtO said:


> Done.


Thanks for the files...you resurrected my TiVo HD!


----------



## jespenshade

Looking for a TCD648250B image for use with DVRBars... Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

jespenshade said:


> Looking for a TCD648250B image for use with DVRBars... Thanks in Advance.


Sent, but it uses WinMFS.


----------



## jespenshade

Works! Thanks so much!


----------



## ThAbtO

jespenshade said:


> Works! Thanks so much!


Did you run "Clear & Delete Everything?"

Indications: In System Information, if the Tivo Service Number is Unavailable or all ZEROs. Also will not record.


----------



## Flyinace2000

My 2TB drive died and i dont have the original 160gb drive. Does anyone have the image i can use with WinMFS to restore onto a "new" 1.5TB drive? I have a TivoHD.

Model TCD652160


----------



## Flyinace2000

Nevermind, I remembered that the Tvio i harvested a power supply from also had a 160gb drive. using that to copy. Should i host the TBK file from that drive?


----------



## hpfanatic

I'm looking for an image for a TiVo HD TCD652160. Thanks in advance!


----------



## protege2003

Looking for an image for a TCD648250B


----------



## ThAbtO

After about 2 hours of work this evening, I finally have an updated image for the TCD652. I only have a spare 2TB to put an image on it, but I didn't expand.

TCD652160 HD v11.0n.K1.mediainfo.txt

There is an Apple free partition #14 of 1.7TB. Not sure if it there will be any issues if the image is put on a drive smaller than 2TB.

After I did expand (for curiosity), WinMFS made partitions #14 and #15 (1.7TB). I did not backup this version or save the mediainfo.


----------



## mike345

Hi, I'm looking for an image for TCD663320, thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

mike345 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for an image for TCD663320, thanks.


We do not have images for Australian Tivo.


----------



## Adam Peoples

I was pointed to this thread by another user, I hope this is the right place to ask this. Does anyone have an image for a Pioneer DVR-810H TiVo Series 2 DVR?


----------



## saponi

Can someone please send me the image for a TiVo HD TCD652160? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

saponi said:


> Can someone please send me the image for a TiVo HD TCD652160? Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## saponi

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you!


----------



## gbryant170

The 1TB hard drive in my TCD748000 started making noise so I bought a 2TB to replace. Apparently I waited just a little too long as the old 1TB has died. I need an image if one is available.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ehagberg

Looking for a TCD240040 image.
Thanks,
-ech


----------



## ggieseke

gbryant170 said:


> The 1TB hard drive in my TCD748000 started making noise so I bought a 2TB to replace. Apparently I waited just a little too long as the old 1TB has died. I need an image if one is available.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## gbryant170

Thank you!


----------



## weldon

Looking for an image for the TCD746320. It appears that the drive has died (clicking noises and stuck in a powering up reboot loop). Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

ehagberg said:


> Looking for a TCD240040 image.
> Thanks,
> -ech


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

weldon said:


> Looking for an image for the TCD746320. It appears that the drive has died (clicking noises and stuck in a powering up reboot loop). Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## BruceE

I'm looking for an image for a TiVo HD TCD652160 to go on a 1 TB HD. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

BruceE said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TiVo HD TCD652160 to go on a 1 TB HD. Thanks in advance!


Sent. I am not sure if it would work right on a 1Tb since I made the backup from a 2TB guinea pig hard drive.


----------



## BruceE

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. I am not sure if it would work right on a 1Tb since I made the backup from a 2TB guinea pig hard drive.


Thanks again! I will give it a shot and let you know. Two concerns: I believe the the tivo service number (lifetime service) is safe from this process as it is in hardware - correct? Also, when I tried using a mfscopy of a different series 3 and doing the guided setup it got locked into guided setup with an S02 error. I called TIVO and tech rep said a recent upgrade was doing that to a lot of people and they had been working on it and would email me when fixed, which they never did. Heard anything? Thoughts?


----------



## ThAbtO

The TSN is on the main board, but has to be linked to the image on the hard drive to work, record, etc. (Done with "Clear & Delete Everything")

The image is model specific and it can cause problems if put in a different model.


----------



## HerronScott

BruceE said:


> Thanks again! I will give it a shot and let you know


If it doesn't work, let me know as I have the latest image from a stock 160GB drive that can be expanded.

Scott


----------



## cmh62

ThAbtO said:


> PM Sent.


ThAbtO, would appreciate if you could send the TCD540040 image to me as well. Many thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

cmh62 said:


> ThAbtO, would appreciate if you could send the TCD540040 image to me as well. Many thanks.


Sent.


----------



## johng

I posted in a new thread that my TiVo HD died and am not sure if it's a hard drive issue or not. But just in case can someone send me the image for the TCD652160. Will this image work on any hard drive I buy that is bigger, like a 1T drive (since you can't buy 160G drives anymore)?


----------



## ThAbtO

johng said:


> I posted in a new thread that my TiVo HD died and am not sure if it's a hard drive issue or not. But just in case can someone send me the image for the TCD652160. Will this image work on any hard drive I buy that is bigger, like a 1T drive (since you can't buy 160G drives anymore)?


You should also check the power supply, the most common issue is the capacitors that need to be replaced. It can cause countless problems even to the hard drive.


----------



## John Mitchell

Hi, ThAbtO. If you would please be so kind to send me an image for my TCD652160. I would greatly appreciate your help. Thank you. I am in kind of a pickle. I replaced all of the caps on the power supply last week.


----------



## ThAbtO

John Mitchell said:


> Hi, ThAbtO. If you would please be so kind to send me an image for my TCD652160. I would greatly appreciate your help. Thank you. I am in kind of a pickle. I replaced all of the caps on the power supply last week.


Sent.


----------



## John Mitchell

Thanks ThAbtO


----------



## emuman100

I'm looking for 3.5d upgrade slices for a Philips DSR6000 is anyone has them.

Thanks.


----------



## HerronScott

johng said:


> I posted in a new thread that my TiVo HD died and am not sure if it's a hard drive issue or not. But just in case can someone send me the image for the TCD652160. Will this image work on any hard drive I buy that is bigger, like a 1T drive (since you can't buy 160G drives anymore)?


Yes, it will work in larger drives (up to 2TB for S3/HD) but you'll need to use WinMFS to expand it after the restore.

Scott


----------



## mbutrico

Good morning - need an image for a TCD758250 - hard drive bit the dust.... thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

mbutrico said:


> Good morning - need an image for a TCD758250 - hard drive bit the dust.... thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## d4rkeagle6591

Hello, would someone be able to send me an image for a TCD652160? Drive started clicking a few days ago. Thanks for the assist!


----------



## HerronScott

d4rkeagle6591 said:


> Hello, would someone be able to send me an image for a TCD652160? Drive started clicking a few days ago. Thanks for the assist!


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## tz9wom

Also looking for image for TCD652160. TIA..


----------



## ThAbtO

tz9wom said:


> Also looking for image for TCD652160. TIA..


Sent.


----------



## bunnyboy

Either my drive or power supply is dying, anyone have an image for TCD24004A? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

bunnyboy said:


> Either my drive or power supply is dying, anyone have an image for TCD24004A? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## emaildanwilson

tz9wom said:


> Also looking for image for TCD652160. TIA..


me too. Could you please send me the link too?
Thank you!


----------



## BruceE

ThAbtO the 2 TB version did work with the 1 TB HD. Thanks again. And thanks to cmh62 for the offer if it didn't work.


----------



## ThAbtO

emaildanwilson said:


> me too. Could you please send me the link too?
> Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## emaildanwilson

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Awesome! Thank you! Can't wait to try this out when the new drive shows up!


----------



## Garrman

Hi Guys. Trying to revive an old TCD240080. Anyone have an image they would share?

Also, What's the best way to load said image from a computer that only has SATA bus? Would a USB to IDE bridge work?

Thanks in advance.

Garrman


----------



## ThAbtO

Garrman said:


> Hi Guys. Trying to revive an old TCD240080. Anyone have an image they would share?
> 
> Also, What's the best way to load said image from a computer that only has SATA bus? Would a USB to IDE bridge work?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Garrman


Sent.

You would need to get a PATA-SATA adapter for the drive to allow hookup to Tivo. 
For imaging, you can use SATA or USB connection on the PC.

Don't try to use the original Tivo drive in the PC for backup as the drive may be damaged if the Tivo does not boot up on it. The image would be too damaged for proper backing up as well as any errors may copy over.


----------



## Garrman

ThAbtO,

Thanks for your God like Tivo powers. The image and winMFS worked like a champ!

Two important lessons learned.

1) Run winMSF as an administrator is key. It would not see the drive otherwise.

2) Turns out that not only was the hard drive bad, the power supply is dodgy as well. I will pull it out and see if I can figure out which capacitor is bad.

Thanks again!

Garrman


----------



## McgPgh

Hi, I know this is a reach, but does anyone have a drive image for an old Hughes GXCEBOT Directivo? It's the dvr in our guest room, and since we don't use it that much I'd like to just revive it rather than replace it if possible. I believe a Phillips DSR6000 image would also work on this unit. 
Thanks,

Mark


----------



## MurrayJimW

Need a TCD 540040
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

MurrayJimW said:


> Need a TCD 540040
> Thanks in advance!


On its way.


----------



## MurrayJimW

Thanks so much. I've rebuilt a drive and installed it in the Tivo. Everything was going just fine until guided setup asks for a source of programming. No matter which source is chosen (antenna, cable, or satellite) Tivo is no longer able to find any programming information for any zip code I have input (about 5 on West and East Coast). I believe this is due to the Rovi switchover. I do not believe any images will work to restore a Tivo to working order that are not post Rovi conversion. They must have deleted the old Tivo databases used for setup on any software load prior to the switchover. This is all a guess at this point, but no images I have been able to obtain thus far are getting me through an initial guided setup.


----------



## ThAbtO

Try a zip code 00000 for the initial setup, then after its updated to the latest software, etc., rerun Guided Setup with your zip code.


----------



## MurrayJimW

Same deal with 00000. No cable providers were found for zip code 00000 - press select to enter a different zip code. Can't seem to get past this in guided setup. When select is pressed here (and there is no other choice) you are thrown back to the first page of guided setup and asked to choose a source of programming again. As I mentioned, I've tried with all 3 sources with the same result.


----------



## jmbach

I had read somewhere that if you let the unit stay connected to the internet it will update and then you can complete guided setup. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurrayJimW

jmbach said:


> I had read somewhere that if you let the unit stay connected to the internet it will update and then you can complete guided setup.


I was always under the impression the box didn't upgrade until it was active, but I am hopefully wrong. I'll leave it on guided setup for a week or so and see if anything wonderful happens. I have seen several threads addressing this on active boxes that tried to re-run guided setup, but unfortunately none of them I have found ever reported back about whether this was fixed on an S2.

Thanks to you all for the help - any further info on this issue is greatly appreciated. I hate to throw away a perfectly good box.

Edit:

This morning I tried guided setup again with the same outcome - no cable providers. Since the box had been plugged in overnight I did a power cycle in the hopes an upgrade had downloaded. Much to my surprise on reboot the box went to the installing a service update screen during boot. It stayed there for a few minutes. The box then rebooted itself and is now stuck in a reboot loop never reaching the "almost there" page. It simply hangs on powering up then reboots. Kickstart does not work in this instance so I assume it hosed the drive.


----------



## jmbach

Can re-image the drive and try again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurrayJimW

jmbach said:


> Can re-image the drive and try again.


Yeah - I have 3 drives built - will cycle through them in the hopes this will resolve itself...


----------



## faxpaper

TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 looking for an image. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Splarn

If anyone can share a WinMFS image file for TCD652160 I would much appreciate. Trying to help my sister resurrect her ailing TiVo HD which is stuck in "Welcome powering up" loop.


----------



## ThAbtO

Splarn said:


> If anyone can share a WinMFS image file for TCD652160 I would much appreciate. Trying to help my sister resurrect her ailing TiVo HD which is stuck in "Welcome powering up" loop.


On its way.


----------



## Splarn

ThAbtO said:


> On its way.


ThAbtO - I am SO GRATEFUL!! My sister is overjoyed that we have her TiVo HD working again. I can't believe you were so quick to offer help on Christmas Eve. I hope you enjoy your holiday and have a great 2018! Thank you!


----------



## libinius

Hi ThAbtO, do you have a TCD648250B drive? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

libinius said:


> Hi ThAbtO, do you have a TCD648250B drive? Thank you in advance.


No, not a drive, only an image. (on the way.)

You would have to BYOD (Bring your own drive), preferably a WD Red. Up to 2 TB.


----------



## tjated

Hi, there. Looking for a TCD652160 disk image. Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## rexpeppers

Anyone have a good TCD652160 image? I'm desperate to get this fixed for my parents so I can get this tivo fixed and go drink beer...


----------



## jabingb

ThAbtO,
If you would be so kind, I need an image for a TCD540040, going to use an 80GB drive if that makes a difference. Also, this 80GB drive if from another TiVo, is there any prep/format I should do prior? Thx


----------



## ThAbtO

tjated said:


> Hi, there. Looking for a TCD652160 disk image. Any help would be great! Thanks





rexpeppers said:


> Anyone have a good TCD652160 image? I'm desperate to get this fixed for my parents so I can get this tivo fixed and go drink beer...


On the way.


jabingb said:


> ThAbtO,
> If you would be so kind, I need an image for a TCD540040, going to use an 80GB drive if that makes a difference. Also, this 80GB drive if from another TiVo, is there any prep/format I should do prior? Thx


Unless that drive is new, failure is likely to happen sooner than you think.
No format is needed, just a new blank drive.

On the way.


----------



## libinius

ThAbtO said:


> No, not a drive, only an image. (on the way.)
> 
> You would have to BYOD (Bring your own drive), preferably a WD Red. Up to 2 TB.


Haha thanks that's what I meant! Existing drive with the new software works great.


----------



## rexpeppers

Thanks, Th!!!


----------



## Black Max

If anyone can share a WinMFS image file for a TCD648250B I would really appreciate it. I had the power supply repaired thinking it was the problem but that didn't work. Looks like I need to re-image it. Thanks much.


----------



## ThAbtO

Black Max said:


> If anyone can share a WinMFS image file for a TCD648250B I would really appreciate it. I had the power supply repaired thinking it was the problem but that didn't work. Looks like I need to re-image it. Thanks much.


On its way.

Its most likely the power supply caused the issue on the drive.


----------



## delbert2

tcd240040 image please.
Appreciate what you provide.


----------



## ThAbtO

delbert2 said:


> tcd240040 image please.
> Appreciate what you provide.


Sent.


----------



## Black Max

ThAbtO said:


> On its way.
> 
> Its most likely the power supply caused the issue on the drive.


Thank you SO MUCH for the image! The TiVo is "getting program info" as I type this. Looks like you were right that the power supply caused a problem on the hard drive. My next battle will be getting the darn cable cards to pair again. This is a great service that you offer and I am in your debt.


----------



## Mr_Moor

I need a tcd658000 TiVo HD XL image to fix a failing hard drive. 

I may also need a tcd540080 image because I just picked up a lifetime unit off Craigslist for $10 and I haven't had a chance to see what state it's in. I may upgrade this to 320gb since I have a spare Maxtor IDE.


----------



## ThAbtO

Mr_Moor said:


> I need a tcd658000 TiVo HD XL image to fix a failing hard drive.
> 
> I may also need a tcd540080 image because I just picked up a lifetime unit off Craigslist for $10 and I haven't had a chance to see what state it's in. I may upgrade this to 320gb since I have a spare Maxtor IDE.


Sent.

Check the power supply with the capacitors as it can be the catalyst for a number of issues.


----------



## BanditWS6

I hate to pile on, TiVo comrades, but I too am in sudden need of an image for a TCD652160. My TiVo HD is randomly freezing and occasionally rebooting, but has lifetime service so I'm trying to save it. Any chance you could help me out? I would appreciate it greatly!

I intend to use WinMFS 9.3g in case it matters.


----------



## ThAbtO

BanditWS6 said:


> I hate to pile on, TiVo comrades, but I too am in sudden need of an image for a TCD652160. My TiVo HD is randomly freezing and occasionally rebooting, but has lifetime service so I'm trying to save it. Any chance you could help me out? I would appreciate it greatly!
> 
> I intend to use WinMFS 9.3g in case it matters.


On the way.


----------



## BanditWS6

ThAbtO said:


> On the way.


Excellent, thank you so much! I'll give this a shot over the weekend.


----------



## ThAbtO

I don't think there is a WinMFS vers. 9.3g, only 9.3f.


----------



## **iggy**

New member, need an image for a TCD746320 will likely use a a 500 or 1tb wd, same variant as factory and use winfs for writing.. thanks in advanced..


----------



## jmbach

**iggy** said:


> New member, need an image for a TCD746320 will likely use a a 500 or 1tb wd, same variant as factory and use winfs for writing.. thanks in advanced..


WinMFS does not work on Series 4 and newer TiVos. You need to go to the DvrBARS thread.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## **iggy**

ok thanks, but do you have the image i need? is it required for this model?


----------



## jmbach

**iggy** said:


> ok thanks, but do you have the image i need? is it required for this model?


I don't but if you leave a message in that thread, ggieseke will send you a PM with the link to the image.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggieseke

**iggy** said:


> New member, need an image for a TCD746320 will likely use a a 500 or 1tb wd, same variant as factory and use winfs for writing.. thanks in advanced..


PM sent. The image is from a 320GB drive, but you can expand it with jmfs.


----------



## cdvdj8

Can I please have the image for TCD652160? TIA!!


----------



## HerronScott

cdvdj8 said:


> Can I please have the image for TCD652160? TIA!!


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## cascader

Hi - I'm having trouble with a series 3 HD. It resets shortly into playback, and will only get 2% into the guide update before resetting. I've replaced power supply caps, disconnected the tuning adapter, and cloned the 2TB hard drive to a new WD AV-Gp (WD20EURS) to try different sw fixes, such as kickstart 57, resetting the thumbs, and clearing the "to do" list. It still reboots shortly into playback or guide download. Interestingly, it seems quite happy to play Pandora without resetting.

I'd like to get a TCD652160 image please. Thanks in advance. 
The current sw version I have shows 11.0n.K1-01-2-652

I'm also wondering if anyone has successfully used a USB to SATA adapter to configure a tivo disk with an image, as I only have apple and window laptops at the moment. I'll get a cased PC if needed, of course. I'll probably need to start a separate thread to discuss troubleshooting at some point.


----------



## ThAbtO

cascader said:


> Hi - I'm having trouble with a series 3 HD. It resets shortly into playback, and will only get 2% into the guide update before resetting. I've replaced power supply caps, disconnected the tuning adapter, and cloned the 2TB hard drive to a new WD AV-Gp (WD20EURS) to try different sw fixes, such as kickstart 57, resetting the thumbs, and clearing the "to do" list. It still reboots shortly into playback or guide download. Interestingly, it seems quite happy to play Pandora without resetting.
> 
> I'd like to get a TCD652160 image please. Thanks in advance.
> The current sw version I have shows 11.0n.K1-01-2-652
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone has successfully used a USB to SATA adapter to configure a tivo disk with an image, as I only have apple and window laptops at the moment. I'll get a cased PC if needed, of course. I'll probably need to start a separate thread to discuss troubleshooting at some point.


Already sent.

With the WD20EURS, you may need to disable intellipark (WDIDLE3), and Power Up In Standby (HDAT2).


----------



## bmeacham2

I need an image for a TCD848000.
Any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## jmbach

bmeacham2 said:


> I need an image for a TCD848000.
> Any help is greatly appreciated...


That model will self format a drive and no image is needed.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyJ

I need a winMFS 11n image for a TCD652160. I'd be grateful to anyone that can help.


----------



## bmeacham2

jmbach said:


> That model will self format a drive and no image is needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I realized that after I sent the request. The initial drive I tried it on wasn't "clean" so it didn't take.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

CaseyJ said:


> I need a winMFS 11n image for a TCD652160. I'd be grateful to anyone that can help.


Sent.


----------



## CaseyJ

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks


----------



## LDG

I'm hoping someone can help me out. I need an image for a SD-H400.​


----------



## bedevil

My TIVO HD has been rebooting and now I'm at the GSOD. It won't get past that. Should I be able to look at the original 160 GB drive I pulled from my TIVO on my computer? I have a SATA adapter but my computer won't even recognize the drive. I also need the image for a TCD652160 please. Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

bedevil said:


> My TIVO HD has been rebooting and now I'm at the GSOD. It won't get past that. Should I be able to look at the original 160 GB drive I pulled from my TIVO on my computer? I have a SATA adapter but my computer won't even recognize the drive. I also need the image for a TCD652160 please. Thank you.


Sent.

Your computer should not be able to read the Tivo drive or it will try to erase/format it. It should only be recognized by the program used.

Also, check the power supply for capacitors which may need replacing.


----------



## LDG

LDG said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out. I need an image for a SD-H400.​


I had planned to make a back-up while my TiVo was still working and perhaps even install a bigger hard drive, so I was surprised when my computer was unable to recognize my SD-H400. MFSTools can't work its magic if the computer setup cannot recognize the drive. I've since found that the TiVo sometimes boots fine and other times does not, so I am still hoping that I can get an image so that I can keep this little gem working... -Larry


----------



## ThAbtO

LDG said:


> I had planned to make a back-up while my TiVo was still working and perhaps even install a bigger hard drive, so I was surprised when my computer was unable to recognize my SD-H400. MFSTools can't work its magic if the computer setup cannot recognize the drive. I've since found that the TiVo sometimes boots fine and other times does not, so I am still hoping that I can get an image so that I can keep this little gem working... -Larry


There isn't an image for that model around.


----------



## LDG

Hi ThAbto, message #2635 on page 132 (Sep 9, 2017) gave me the impression (and hope) that there is one.


----------



## ThAbtO

If that member hears it, they might sound off. Otherwise I do not have that one.


----------



## LDG

ThAbtO said:


> If that member hears it, they might sound off. Otherwise I do not have that one.


OK, thanks.


----------



## happyvalley

Could someone please help me with a tcd652160 image? I'm pretty sure my HD just died. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

happyvalley said:


> Could someone please help me with a tcd652160 image? I'm pretty sure my HD just died. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## atomicteevee

Hi, I'm trying to revive my two old Series 2's, does anyone have images for:
TCD540040
TCD24004A
I was thinking of hooking them back up to record standard def tv like Comet and Metv or maybe hook a cam up to record wildlife. Thanks! Scott


----------



## ThAbtO

atomicteevee said:


> Hi, I'm trying to revive my two old Series 2's, does anyone have images for:
> TCD540040
> TCD24004A
> I was thinking of hooking them back up to record standard def tv like Comet and Metv or maybe hook a cam up to record wildlife. Thanks! Scott


Do they have a lifetime or current Tivo service subscription? Did they connect to Tivo service within the last few months?

Otherwise, its a waste of both of our times if the subscription lapsed or discontinued.


----------



## atomicteevee

I have lifetime on both. They both worked a year or so ago but won't boot up, tried to kickstart, I was going to put new drives in again. I had bought minis to hook to the Roamio and sidelined these but now I'm realizing I could use with the IR since I'm watching more oddball OTA stuff etc. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

atomicteevee said:


> I have lifetime on both. They both worked a year or so ago but won't boot up, tried to kickstart, I was going to put new drives in again. I had bought minis to hook to the Roamio and sidelined these but now I'm realizing I could use with the IR since I'm watching more oddball OTA stuff etc. Thanks!


They sent.

Recommend the WD Red WD10EFRX as the max.


----------



## JLV03

Greetings! I am in need of an image for a Series 2 TCD240080. Anyone have one?


----------



## ThAbtO

JLV03 said:


> Greetings! I am in need of an image for a Series 2 TCD240080. Anyone have one?


Sent. It is an image for TCD24008A, but its a similar model.


----------



## djm215

JLV03 said:


> Greetings! I am in need of an image for a Series 2 TCD240080. Anyone have one?





ThAbtO said:


> Sent. It is an image for TCD24008A, but its a similar model.


I need the exact same thing! Any chance either of you could pass it along?

Thanks!


----------



## JLV03

I dusted off an old Samsung 250GB 7200RPM drive (hopefully the 7200 RPM won't be much of an issue in a TiVo) and got it loaded up. Because it was a SATA drive, I had to use an IDE to SATA adapter (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JVUXMRI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) which thankfully presented no issues. In fact I loaded up the image by connecting the drive via SATA to my computer, and then put the adapter on and placed it in the TiVo.

One thing that had me stumped for some time was that no guide data existed for any Zip code I used. I had to pull the plug and reboot the TiVo several times until it finally went to an update download. Probably something to do with the Rovi guide data change I am assuming.

Anyway, thanks for all the help!


----------



## ThAbtO

JLV03 said:


> I dusted off an old Samsung 250GB 7200RPM drive (hopefully the 7200 RPM won't be much of an issue in a TiVo) and got it loaded up. Because it was a SATA drive, I had to use an IDE to SATA adapter (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JVUXMRI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) which thankfully presented no issues. In fact I loaded up the image by connecting the drive via SATA to my computer, and then put the adapter on and placed it in the TiVo.
> 
> One thing that had me stumped for some time was that no guide data existed for any Zip code I used. I had to pull the plug and reboot the TiVo several times until it finally went to an update download. Probably something to do with the Rovi guide data change I am assuming.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all the help!


You would have issues soon and 7200 RPM drives are not recommended. Consumes more power and gives more heat and wear and tear.


----------



## ThAbtO

djm215 said:


> I need the exact same thing! Any chance either of you could pass it along?
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## JLV03

ThAbtO said:


> You would have issues soon and 7200 RPM drives are not recommended. Consumes more power and gives more heat and wear and tear.


The mA ratings for both 5VDC and 12VDC on the 7200RPM drive were much less than the original 80GB 5400RPM drive. I'll take a gamble and see how long I can get this thing to last. The drive is an old drive I had sitting around, so I'm not out anything if it ultimately fails.


----------



## PilotJay

Does anyone have an image for a TCD648250B (Series 3 HD)? I have what I think is an image file but I also cannot get WINMFS to work (doesn't show any connected drives on Windows 10). If anyone has pointers that would be great. Need to reimage a new drive.


----------



## Pat12345

Thanks everyone for the very useful information on this site, has got me through a few issues with my Australian TiVo HD.

But now the drive seems to have died completely so I’m replacing it, but I can’t backup from the original drive. Can someone send me an image for a TCD663160?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ThAbtO

Pat12345 said:


> Thanks everyone for the very useful information on this site, has got me through a few issues with my Australian TiVo HD.
> 
> But now the drive seems to have died completely so I'm replacing it, but I can't backup from the original drive. Can someone send me an image for a TCD663160?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


There are no images for the Australian Tivos. It has been asked before.


----------



## HerronScott

PilotJay said:


> Does anyone have an image for a TCD648250B (Series 3 HD)? I have what I think is an image file but I also cannot get WINMFS to work (doesn't show any connected drives on Windows 10). If anyone has pointers that would be great. Need to reimage a new drive.


You need to run WinMFS with "Run as Administrator" How is the drive connected to the computer as if directly via SATA you need to be sure that you have the port enabled in the BIOS and the computer sees it during boot.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

Pat12345 said:


> Thanks everyone for the very useful information on this site, has got me through a few issues with my Australian TiVo HD.
> 
> But now the drive seems to have died completely so I'm replacing it, but I can't backup from the original drive. Can someone send me an image for a TCD663160?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Check out this post and subsequent posts in the thread as I think this person can probably help you (Darren King).

Tivo finishing in October

And direct link to website also.

TiVo Repairs in Australia by Darren King

Scott


----------



## TVisitor

Hi all... I've got a Tivo Series 3 HD unit that has been disconnected for about a year - it's got lifetime activation but the drive is dead. I've re-imaged on a new drive, but I can't seem to get the the guide.

Anyway, through this thread that I posted - Upgraded Series 3 HD hard drive, can't get program guide. - I was directed here to ask for a Rovi image update.

Can anyone assist - and should I burn this image with winmfs, or something else? Thank you. (BTW, this is model TCD652160).


----------



## ThAbtO

TVisitor said:


> Hi all... I've got a Tivo Series 3 HD unit that has been disconnected for about a year - it's got lifetime activation but the drive is dead. I've re-imaged on a new drive, but I can't seem to get the the guide.
> 
> Anyway, through this thread that I posted - Upgraded Series 3 HD hard drive, can't get program guide. - I was directed here to ask for a Rovi image update.
> 
> Can anyone assist - and should I burn this image with winmfs, or something else? Thank you. (BTW, this is model TCD652160).


You cannot get the guide until its updated to software version 11.0n.K1. It can take multiple Tivo connections to get it.


----------



## TVisitor

ThAbtO said:


> You cannot get the guide until its updated to software version 11.0n.K1. It can take multiple Tivo connections to get it.


Thanks ThAbtO. I'm in no rush, so I'll give it a few days to do it's own thing each night.


----------



## ThAbtO

TVisitor said:


> Thanks ThAbtO. I'm in no rush, so I'll give it a few days to do it's own thing each night.


If you look under System Information, (from Settings), tell us what version it is on?

You do not need to wait too long, Under the same Settings menu, go to Network & Phone and Select Connect to Tivo Service. This is what we call forcing the connection.


----------



## TVisitor

ThAbtO said:


> If you look under System Information, (from Settings), tell us what version it is on?


It's currently on 11.0n.K1-01-2.652 - still no guide. It does say it's "Product Lifetime Service" but it even says no guide information received under the system info screen as well.


----------



## ThAbtO

TVisitor said:


> It's currently on 11.0n.K1-01-2.652 - still no guide. It does say it's "Product Lifetime Service" but it even says no guide information received under the system info screen as well.


When did it update? No guide data is included when it receives an update. its done on subsequent connections.


----------



## TVisitor

ThAbtO said:


> When did it update? No guide data is included when it receives an update. its done on subsequent connections.


The last update was 3/9, the next is scheduled for 3/10 (today) at around 2PM or so. There's still no guide.


----------



## ThAbtO

Diid you try re-run Guided Setup?


----------



## HerronScott

TVisitor said:


> The last update was 3/9, the next is scheduled for 3/10 (today) at around 2PM or so. There's still no guide.


Sounds odd. When you do a manual service connection, do you see it report loading data?

Scott


----------



## Ttony145

I have a brand new tivo 652160 never been activated still in the plastic before I hook it up I want to knowif I can use it and what I have to do to get it going..


----------



## ThAbtO

Ttony145 said:


> I have a brand new tivo 652160 never been activated still in the plastic before I hook it up I want to knowif I can use it and what I have to do to get it going..


You would not be able to use it. Tivo stopped activating Series 3 and older Tivo. So, it will not record or set passes. Basically, its worthless.


----------



## TVisitor

ThAbtO said:


> Diid you try re-run Guided Setup?


Not yet, but I think I'm going to. I wasn't sure if it would kill my cable card pairing, but I guess I've not got much of a choice. And my other Tivo ran out of guide data - last connection was 2/26, and when I tried to connect, that one is giving me S03 - so I did Kickstart 57 and it gave me the GSOD w/that it's going to try to fix a series file system issue. That doesn't bode well. I'm starting to wonder if I'm putting too much effort into keeping the old guys around. I don't like to give up so easy, though, you know? They work and I don't need more than 1080P. My Tivo luck these days is not where it's at!


----------



## TVisitor

Hey ThAbtO: I re-ran guided setup and that did the trick! I have a guide now. One more resurrected Tivo! WhooHoo! Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## kato

Would anyone want to please share a TCD652160 image with me?


----------



## ThAbtO

kato said:


> Would anyone want to please share a TCD652160 image with me?


Sent.


----------



## kato

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you! I'm not completely out of the woods yet but I'm getting there. Still, this thread is not the place to share these woes so I'll post elsewhere if I can't figure it out, or if my experience can help someone else.


----------



## uniqueusername

I need the TCD652160 Tivo image. Ran into the dreaded S03 GS loop. Should have just did the factory reset when I had the chance. It stopped updating but when I brought it to a new ethernet cable, it updated. I then wanted to delete all of the programmed channels and only get antenna channels which I was successful at getting but not at deleting the cable channels that were still there and that's when it happened. It was my third try to understand on how to delete the cable channels when it gave me the S03 error. Will I just need WinMFS to reformat the hdd or what program(s) will I need?

I have windows 10 am able to connect the hdd to my computer via SATA. And just curious, will my tivo be able to record shows by time and day with no subscription or will I need to find the show by hand?


----------



## er824

I'm trying to resurrect a lifetime Series 3 that's been out of service for about 4 years. It boots but I'm stuck in the S03 boot loop when I go through the set up. I tried all the recommended kick start codes but no joy. 

I think the next step is to reimage or replace the drive. Can anyone please send me the image for a TCD652160 and possibly some directions? I found a copy of WinMFS Beta Build 9.3g. Will that work? My PC is running Windows 10.


----------



## uniqueusername

er824 said:


> I'm trying to resurrect a lifetime Series 3 that's been out of service for about 4 years. It boots but I'm stuck in the S03 boot loop when I go through the set up. I tried all the recommended kick start codes but no joy.
> 
> I think the next step is to reimage or replace the drive. Can anyone please send me the image for a TCD652160 and possibly some directions? I found a copy of WinMFS Beta Build 9.3g. Will that work? My PC is running Windows 10.


the kickstart codes only work for series 2 (from what ive read)


----------



## er824

uniqueusername said:


> the kickstart codes only work for series 2 (from what ive read)


They ran they just didn't solve the problem.


----------



## HerronScott

uniqueusername said:


> the kickstart codes only work for series 2 (from what ive read)


Where did you read that as I'm pretty sure it's not correct?

TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information

Scott


----------



## Jabber

Could someone help me out with a TCD648250B (Series3) image? I have the S03 problem, but unfortunately cannot do "clear program & todo list" as I'm in a guided setup loop. I've tried various zip codes, including 00000, antenna only, cable, etc, with no luck. At this point, I think a re-image is my best bet. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Jabber said:


> Could someone help me out with a TCD648250B (Series3) image? I have the S03 problem, but unfortunately cannot do "clear program & todo list" as I'm in a guided setup loop. I've tried various zip codes, including 00000, antenna only, cable, etc, with no luck. At this point, I think a re-image is my best bet. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## jonnio

Also looking for S3 image TCD648250B. Just replaced power supply but I think the old hard drive is trashed.


----------



## ThAbtO

jonnio said:


> Also looking for S3 image TCD648250B. Just replaced power supply but I think the old hard drive is trashed.


Sent.


----------



## Jabber

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much!


----------



## er824

Still looking for a TCD652160 if anyone has one. Thanks so much.


----------



## ThAbtO

er824 said:


> Still looking for a TCD652160 if anyone has one. Thanks so much.


Sent. Use the included WinMFS 9.3f. 
Just do not trust the beta 9.3g. There are no newer versions either.


----------



## er824

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. Use the included WinMFS 9.3f.
> Just do not trust the beta 9.3g. There are no newer versions either.


Thanks.


----------



## gramone

Hey everybody. Was wondering if there was an image for the Pioneer DVR-57h? It is an oldie. Locked is loop. Was just going to drop another hard drive in. The serial number starts with 275-0000... Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

gramone said:


> Hey everybody. Was wondering if there was an image for the Pioneer DVR-57h? It is an oldie. Locked is loop. Was just going to drop another hard drive in. The serial number starts with 275-0000... Thanks.


Sorry, but its not available.
I believe its a series 1.


----------



## gramone

It is a series2. I just got it on a whim for $40, brought it home and plugged it in.
It came up, I plugged in a wifi adapter and told it to phone home. It failed with S03.
Before I thought too hard and realized I should make an image FIRST, I kicked it to clear and delete.
It ran for 24 hours. Reboot and the same. I took the drive out and hooked it up to an old pc, it saw it and winmfs said it made a backup image. Disconnected the original drive and now when I connect a drive to the pic for a target, winmfs throws an exception.
I will keep working on it. If i get it from the image I got I would like to add it to the collection.
It works for the other pioneer Tivo as well.
Great archive btw...


----------



## maddigor

Would anyone please share a TCD652160 image with me? I am also in need of WinMFS 9.3f

Thanks,


----------



## ThAbtO

maddigor said:


> Would anyone please share a TCD652160 image with me? I am also in need of WinMFS 9.3f
> 
> Thanks,


Sent.


----------



## maddigor

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


thank you


----------



## BigO2018

lillevig said:


> All I have is one for an R10 so I don't think that will help. There is a DirecTV forum here in the community so I recommend checking with those folks.


Do you still have the Iso image from the R10? Please send me if you still have it.I have InstantCake for SDHV2 & HR10-250. Have 2 R10,s with Bad HD,s.Thanks


----------



## LoadStar

Can someone send me a TCD652160 image, please?


----------



## ThAbtO

LoadStar said:


> Can someone send me a TCD652160 image, please?


Sent.

Didn't you get one last time?


----------



## LoadStar

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> Didn't you get one last time?


I've never asked, to my recollection. If I did, I've blacked out and suffered amnesia.


----------



## Bluesfan77

My Tivo HD (TCD652160) is having the S03 issue. I'm trying to figure out my options.


----------



## ThAbtO

Bluesfan77 said:


> My Tivo HD (TCD652160) is having the S03 issue. I'm trying to figure out my options.


Give it time to work itself out.

DO NOT run Guided Setup! it will get stuck.


----------



## el8

Any chance I can get an image for a TCD758250 (Premiere Elite)? It's been a while since I've had to rescue one of these guys, but the internal drive in my Elite bit it today and the wife isn't happy


----------



## Bluesfan77

ThAbtO said:


> DO NOT run Guided Setup! it will get stuck.


Yep, the ship sailed on that one. I didn't know at the time. I should have googled first. Guided Setup seems to usually fix things. With this it seems to brick things. Guess I'm SOL.

This is not my primary Tivo, but has a lifetime subscription. I don't have any shows that haven't already been backed up. I confirmed this with kmttg as well as the browser interface as it still is available, even in Guided Setup.

I'm really thinking now is the time to just crack open the case and toss in a larger HD. Just need to find the best walkthrough for Windows 10 as I have 2TB drives laying around.


----------



## ggieseke

el8 said:


> Any chance I can get an image for a TCD758250 (Premiere Elite)? It's been a while since I've had to rescue one of these guys, but the internal drive in my Elite bit it today and the wife isn't happy


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

kentuckyborn said:


> need a image pioneer 810h Thanks!


Stop requesting for this one, because there isn't one around.


----------



## robomeister

ThAbtO said:


> Stop requesting for this one, because there isn't one around.


I have an image for a Pioneer DVR-810H. Who needs one?


----------



## ThAbtO

robomeister said:


> I have an image for a Pioneer DVR-810H. Who needs one?


OK, but how was it backed up? What I have are in WinMFS format.

I see in your sig, you have some Tivos I do not have images on. I already have all S3, DRT800. If you can WinMFS backup them and share with me?

1+ Pioneer DVR-810H-S
1+ Pioneer DVR-57H
1+ Toshiba RS-TX20
1+ Humax DRT400

Just make sure there are no recorded shows, suggestions and an empty Recently Deleted folder, before you back them up.


----------



## HerronScott

robomeister said:


> I have an image for a Pioneer DVR-810H. Who needs one?


kentuckyborn was asking for that one and gramone wanted an image for a Pioneer DVR-57H if you have that.

Scott


----------



## gramone

I located the dvr-57h image, got it from from someone on the board. Will add it to the repository if you'd like, pm me... Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

gramone said:


> I located the dvr-57h image, got it from from someone on the board. Will add it to the repository if you'd like, pm me... Thanks


You can pass it on to me. Is it a .TBK file?


----------



## gramone

It is. Used winmfs to rebuild a bigger drive, a few reboots and it is back in action, did a few test recordings. I find after the system update to bring it to the current firmware level, I needed to a clear and delete to get it where it had no complaints. It is working now just fine. Pm me with the info and I'll upload it...


----------



## ThAbtO

gramone said:


> It is. Used winmfs to rebuild a bigger drive, a few reboots and it is back in action, did a few test recordings. I find after the system update to bring it to the current firmware level, I needed to a clear and delete to get it where it had no complaints. It is working now just fine. Pm me with the info and I'll upload it...


I forgot 1 detail, I hope the image you made hasn't been expanded (MFSAdd) because it can only be expanded once, by WinMFS.


----------



## gramone

It Was not, had to do the add after I reimagined the drive...


----------



## gramone

Thank you to Robomiester. It is a good image. It worked for me!


----------



## maddigor

Could I please have an image for TCD746500. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

maddigor said:


> Could I please have an image for TCD746500. Thanks


Sent.


----------



## kengr

anyone have a winmfs image of a series 2 TCD240080, mine finally died.


----------



## ThAbtO

kengr said:


> anyone have a winmfs image of a series 2 TCD240080, mine finally died.


Sent.


----------



## kengr

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks for the file. I'm getting the error that the destination drive is too small. its a 80GB disk, but a different model. Could I use a 40GB image, and then expand it to 80GB?


----------



## ThAbtO

kengr said:


> Thanks for the file. I'm getting the error that the destination drive is too small. its a 80GB disk, but a different model. Could I use a 40GB image, and then expand it to 80GB?


No, I think the image is already 80GB and needs to go bigger (can be up to 1TB). If you try to put it on a 80GB drive, and there is not enough room, even a little, it will not fit.


----------



## kengr

ThAbtO said:


> No, I think the image is already 80GB and needs to go bigger (can be up to 1TB). If you try to put it on a 80GB drive, and there is not enough room, even a little, it will not fit.


Could I take an image from a TCD240040 and put that on my TCD240080? I would be ok if I only had 40GB of space. Better than nothing.


----------



## ThAbtO

kengr said:


> Could I take an image from a TCD240040 and put that on my TCD240080? I would be ok if I only had 40GB of space. Better than nothing.


If its a working one, yes, but then you need to do "Clear & Delete Everything" or else it will not work properly.


----------



## LHSR02

@ggieseke

Thank you for your kindness and taking the time to help out me and many others. I am up and running!


----------



## ccleven

Hello. Could anyone send me the TCD652160 Image. Thank You!!


----------



## ThAbtO

ccleven said:


> Hello. Could anyone send me the TCD652160 Image. Thank You!!


Sent.


----------



## mkish

Can I get a TCD652160 image? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

mkish said:


> Can I get a TCD652160 image? Thanks.


Already sent.


----------



## Eugenio Solorzano

Hi good day all, 
can I get image for TCD746320?
Thank you ,


----------



## ggieseke

Eugenio Solorzano said:


> Hi good day all,
> can I get image for TCD746320?
> Thank you ,


Sent.


----------



## nmbgeek

Could I get a TCD652160 image


----------



## ThAbtO

nmbgeek said:


> Could I get a TCD652160 image


Sent.


----------



## bigdobbs80

Hello, 
can I get image for TCD746320?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## ggieseke

bigdobbs80 said:


> Hello,
> can I get image for TCD746320?
> Thanks
> Bob


Sent.


----------



## kengr

could I get an WINMFS image for a TCD540040


----------



## ThAbtO

kengr said:


> could I get an image for a TCD540040


Sent.


----------



## cwerdna

^^^
Will the above image work on a TCD540140 w/lifetime? Is it a post-Rovi image? Ages ago (Sept 2017), I got a pre-Rovi WinMFS image from ThAbtO for my TCD540140. To make a long story short (including letting out the "magic smoke" of one of my drives, doh!), I finally was able to try it again with another drive.

I got it to connect thru the official TiVo USB wi-fi adapter and tried to download the guide data for my area. It connects, loads the data, etc. but it keeps telling me basically there are no providers/guide data. So, I could never get past guided setup. 

I tried a kickstart 56 (TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information) and it looked like it was installing but now the unit is in a forever reboot loop. I can't even get to the left light turning yellow or the rest of it to try another kickstart code. It just reboots itself again before that (and yes, I even tried holding down pause). I could try restoring the image again but I doubt it'd do any good.

I don't have a landline to try the modem nor do I have compatible USB wired Ethernet adapter. I need to at least go thru part of GS to connect to my wi-fi access point and enter the WPA2 key (which I did).

I only have 80 gig PATA drives to play with so, something that can restore onto that would be best.


----------



## ThAbtO

Yes, its pre-Rovi, all the images are that way, and you need to connect to Tivo service to get updated before running Guided setup.

Kickstart 58 may be available to get updates.


----------



## cwerdna

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, its pre-Rovi, all the images are that way, and you need to connect to Tivo service to get updated before running Guided setup.
> 
> Kickstart 58 may be available to get updates.


Hmmm, I at least need to configure the TiVo enough to be able to connect to my wi-fi access point since I don't have a compatible wired USB Ethernet adapter.

Did you mean kickstart 56? Per TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information, 58 is MFS cleanup.


----------



## ThAbtO

Looks like KS 52 is what you want. Emergency reinstall of last version. last should be current.

I am just not up on the KS stuff.


----------



## cwerdna

@MurrayJimW, did you ever succeed with your TCD 540040?


MurrayJimW said:


> This morning I tried guided setup again with the same outcome - no cable providers. Since the box had been plugged in overnight I did a power cycle in the hopes an upgrade had downloaded. Much to my surprise on reboot the box went to the installing a service update screen during boot. It stayed there for a few minutes. The box then rebooted itself and is now stuck in a reboot loop never reaching the "almost there" page. It simply hangs on powering up then reboots. Kickstart does not work in this instance so I assume it hosed the drive.


It seems last night, I hit what you hit.

I'd rather not waste too much more time if it won't work. We may have to wait around/hope someone has a post-Rovi image for a TCD540040 they can post.


----------



## jmbach

One thing that I have read that has worked for some is to boot it up and leave it at the boot screen for a day. Supposedly it will download things in the background. Then reboot the TiVo for it to install what it downloaded. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnathe

Can I get a TCD652160 image for original 160gig drive? 
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Bnathe said:


> Can I get a TCD652160 image for original 160gig drive?
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## cwerdna

jmbach said:


> One thing that I have read that has worked for some is to boot it up and leave it at the boot screen for a day. Supposedly it will download things in the background. Then reboot the TiVo for it to install what it downloaded.


The other day I tried basically that on my TCD540140. Restored pre-Rovi image again, went thru enough of guided setup to connect to my wi-fi network by selecting it and entering the WPA2 key. IIRC, I had to put in my zip code.

I let it it connect and attempt to get guide data. It completed again saying there are no providers for my area. I left it overnight and the next afternoon, I saw it was at the same screen still. So, I pulled the plug to reboot it. At one of the boot attempts I do recall it saying that it was installing an update (service update?). Unfortunately, after that, it got stuck in a continual reboot loop, never making it beyond the welcome. 

I can try again and try to leave it longer before either pulling the plug or letting it self-reboot (if it ever does).


----------



## KT88

Can I get a TCD658000 image? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

KT88 said:


> Can I get a TCD658000 image? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## KT88

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks ThAbtO for the image! It worked perfectly! Note: All your instructions were necessary, including Service Update (that took 4 hrs & 45 min. by itself). At the point Sys Info showed Svc No = "0000000000" it was necessary to run "Clear and Delete Everything" as you instructed. For future use I've created a new TBK image after (SW Update + Clear&DeleteEverything) but before it had a chance to go thru final Guide Setup. You're welcome to that image if you can use it.


----------



## gerbigsexy

can I get a tcd 758250 image please


----------



## ggieseke

gerbigsexy said:


> can I get a tcd 758250 image please


Sent.


----------



## soloiiracer

The hard drive in my Series3 just died and I'm looking for a 648 image to rebuild a new drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

soloiiracer said:


> The hard drive in my Series3 just died and I'm looking for a 648 image to rebuild a new drive.


Sent. Unable to send image, private messages disabled.


----------



## soloiiracer

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. Unable to send image, private messages disabled.


That's odd. Not sure why PMs were disabled. It should work now.

TIA


----------



## ThAbtO

soloiiracer said:


> That's odd. Not sure why PMs were disabled. It should work now.QUOTE]
> Sent finally.


----------



## cwerdna

cwerdna said:


> The other day I tried basically that on my TCD540140. Restored pre-Rovi image again, went thru enough of guided setup to connect to my wi-fi network by selecting it and entering the WPA2 key. IIRC, I had to put in my zip code.
> 
> I let it it connect and attempt to get guide data. It completed again saying there are no providers for my area. I left it overnight and the next afternoon, I saw it was at the same screen still. So, I pulled the plug to reboot it. At one of the boot attempts I do recall it saying that it was installing an update (service update?). Unfortunately, after that, it got stuck in a continual reboot loop, never making it beyond the welcome.
> 
> I can try again and try to leave it longer before either pulling the plug or letting it self-reboot (if it ever does).


I tried another drive with same image restored and had the same issue. Went thru as much of guided setup as I could Friday night. Let it sit until Sunday morning (it hadn't auto-rebooted itself) and pulled the plug to reboot it.

The results were the same: it looks like it tries to install a software update then gets into a reboot loop not making it beyond Welcome (sits there for at least 30 seconds each time) followed by a reboot and so on...

I do notice that at the beginning of GS, it lists a TSN of all 0's. There's no way I can do a clear and delete all at the point via the UI. Not sure if a KS 59 (TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information) before initial boot might help.

Maybe upgrades from these pre-Rovi images on Series 2 flat out won't work? Anyone have a post-Rovi image for the night light (white face plate) Series 2?


----------



## ThAbtO

KS 52


----------



## cwerdna

ThAbtO said:


> KS 52


Before booting up for the first time?

If not, the only other choice I have is after pulling the plug to reboot after making it thru GS as much as I can.

If it's stuck in the reboot loop, I'm pretty sure by that point, there's no way to make it to steps 2 or 3 of TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information under the Series 2 section. I ran into that before. I'm pretty sure that in that state, the left light doesn't turn yellow before it reboots itself.


----------



## ThAbtO

Kickstarts are called during the booting.


----------



## jmbach

cwerdna said:


> I tried another drive with same image restored and had the same issue. Went thru as much of guided setup as I could Friday night. Let it sit until Sunday morning (it hadn't auto-rebooted itself) and pulled the plug to reboot it.
> 
> The results were the same: it looks like it tries to install a software update then gets into a reboot loop not making it beyond Welcome (sits there for at least 30 seconds each time) followed by a reboot and so on...
> 
> I do notice that at the beginning of GS, it lists a TSN of all 0's. There's no way I can do a clear and delete all at the point via the UI. Not sure if a KS 59 (TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information) before initial boot might help.
> 
> Maybe upgrades from these pre-Rovi images on Series 2 flat out won't work? Anyone have a post-Rovi image for the night light (white face plate) Series 2?


If you can get to the Kickstart portal you can type 76543210 which does a c&de

At least on the Premieres.


----------



## cwerdna

jmbach said:


> If you can get to the Kickstart portal you can type 76543210 which does a c&de
> 
> At least on the Premieres.


I've never heard of a kickstart "portal". IIRC, all I can see is a Welcome screen with orange and black background w/no (?) TiVo logo. After maybe 30 seconds of that, screen goes black and it reboots.


----------



## ThAbtO

Kickstart menu does not have any on screen option to get into it. You just need the timing and the press of the pause button.


----------



## cwerdna

Are you guys telling me to restore the image and do a KS 52 for the initial boot?

Once I get thru GS as far as I can and try to reboot, that puts it into an endless reboot loop (Welcome! Powering up... and orange background and no TiVo logo), I cannot get thru the steps from TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information


> *FOR SERIES1/SERIES2 TiVo DVRs (without DVD recorders):*
> 
> 1. As the DVR restarts, the left (Receiving) LED light on the front bezel DVR will be green at first.
> 
> 2. As soon as the left light turns yellow, immediately (within 2 seconds) press and hold down the yellow PAUSE button on the remote.
> 
> 3. Within a few moments, the right light should turn yellow. (If you are unable to catch the change in color or timing, you may also hold the PAUSE button down continuously during the restart until the second light comes on.)
> 
> 4. When this second light comes on, release the PAUSE button and then press the one or two digits of the kickstart code from the list below on the remote control. (You will have approximately 10 seconds to do this.)


The left light is either green or black. The left nor right light NEVER gets to the point of turning yellow as the unit reboots itself before it reaches that state. I can hold down pause the whole time from the moment I plug it in. It makes no difference.

In one of my attempts awhile back, I have been able to see the proper light sequence and it seemed like my KS request was accepted.

Should I now restore the image again, try to get thru GS as much as I can, pull plug and at that point try a KS 52?


----------



## ThAbtO

No, the green light does not turn yellow. Rather, the yellow light next to it comes on for a blink or 2. and that is when to hold Pause.


----------



## cwerdna

ThAbtO said:


> No, the green light does not turn yellow. Rather, the yellow light next to it comes on for a blink or 2. and that is when to hold Pause.


Doesn't matter. No lights turn yellow for any length of time when the unit is borked (in a perpetual reboot loop) after pulling the plug after going thru GS as much as I can. It's black, green and back to black due to the self-reboot.

Should I instead try going thru GS as much as I can, let it sit overnight (hoping it downloads an update), pull the plug then try KS 52?

edit: I've restored the image again, attempted to a KS 52 on the first boot (and yes, I followed the directions, saw the left light turn yellow and got thru to the part where both lights were yellow) then entered 52. Not clear if it worked as it continued to boot and I saw no "Installing service update" screen. I got thru GS as much as I could, trying some other zip codes than before and have left it where it asks me to select a provider but presents nothing in the list.

I'm leaving it on overnight and will see what happens in the morning when I pull the pug.


----------



## jmbach

cwerdna said:


> Doesn't matter. No lights turn yellow for any length of time when the unit is borked (in a perpetual reboot loop) after pulling the plug after going thru GS as much as I can. It's black, green and back to black due to the self-reboot.
> 
> Should I instead try going thru GS as much as I can, let it sit overnight (hoping it downloads an update), pull the plug then try KS 52?
> 
> edit: I've restored the image again, attempted to a KS 52 on the first boot (and yes, I followed the directions, saw the left light turn yellow and got thru to the part where both lights were yellow) then entered 52. Not clear if it worked as it continued to boot and I saw no "Installing service update" screen. I got thru GS as much as I could, trying some other zip codes than before and have left it where it asks me to select a provider but presents nothing in the list.
> 
> I'm leaving it on overnight and will see what happens in the morning when I pull the pug.


If you have to restore the image try using KS 76543210 and then when going through GS, use all zeros for the zip code.


----------



## cwerdna

^^^
Thanks! I'm continuing my saga in Series 2 TCD540140 restoration from pre-Rovi image thread, instead of continuing to pollute this one.


----------



## helinutgman

I need an image for a TCD748000. My HD Died and I need to rebuild. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

helinutgman said:


> I need an image for a TCD748000. My HD Died and I need to rebuild. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## mherm88

Can I have a TCD750500 image please? Thank you!


----------



## helinutgman

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks for the image. I now realize that I should have said more. My Premiere XL died and had a 1T drive in it. I am trying to revive it with some hardware I have laying around. I have a 640G drive I'd like to use to get it back up. How can I resize the image that you sent to fit on the smaller drive? Or do I need a new image? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

helinutgman said:


> Thanks for the image. I now realize that I should have said more. My Premiere XL died and had a 1T drive in it. I am trying to revive it with some hardware I have laying around. I have a 640G drive I'd like to use to get it back up. How can I resize the image that you sent to fit on the smaller drive? Or do I need a new image? Thanks.


You cannot shrink images to fit a smaller drive. You need a drive the same or larger.


----------



## jmbach

ThAbtO said:


> You cannot shrink images to fit a smaller drive. You need a drive the same or larger.


That is not entirely accurate. You may be able to shrink that 1TB image to that 640GB drive with MFSTools copy command with the shrink command as long as the recording space is sufficient.
However for him to be able to do it he will need to mount the VHD image and his drive so that MFSTools can see both. If he is adept at using VirtualBox or some program like that it is possible.


----------



## ggieseke

jmbach said:


> That is not entirely accurate. You may be able to shrink that 1TB image to that 640GB drive with MFSTools copy command with the shrink command as long as the recording space is sufficient.
> However for him to be able to do it he will need to mount the VHD image and his drive so that MFSTools can see both. If he is adept at using VirtualBox or some program like that it is possible.


Correct. My 748 image came from a factory 1TB drive and DvrBARS won't restore it to anything smaller.


----------



## gerbigsexy

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


hey i have formatted my drive with WD software and used DVRBARS to put the image on the drive, but i still get the lights on the front blink and it restarts, is there something i am doing wrong to have it boot up correctly


----------



## ThAbtO

gerbigsexy said:


> hey i have formatted my drive with WD software and used DVRBARS to put the image on the drive, but i still get the lights on the front blink and it restarts, is there something i am doing wrong to have it boot up correctly


What is the drive make/model? Some drives draw too much power than it is able for the power supply to support and run properly, ie: 7200 RPM.

Also, you do not format the drives for Tivo, the images are a unique format.


----------



## gerbigsexy

a WD BLUE WD40EZRZ, it was the drive that came in the tivo, so how do i load the image i have onto the drive formatted for the tivo??


----------



## jmbach

That is a 4TB drive. The older TiVo OS will boot loop like that because it did not support drives larger than 2TB. I bet that is one of those images. Plus, using DvrBARS will only net you the recording space of the image you restored.

So to be able to use the whole 4TB, you will need to use a 2TB drive and restore the image to that drive. Boot it in the TiVo and let it boot up and update the OS to the latest. Then use MFSTools 3.2 to copy that drive to your 4TB drive.


----------



## gerbigsexy

i have an image for a tcd758250 which is the image for the tivo i have, the problem i have isn't being able to use the whole drive, DVRBARS sees the drive as a tivo drive but the drive doesn't boot in the tivo


----------



## jmbach

Exactly. The image you are placing on the drive does not support drives larger than 2TB. Ergo the TiVo will not boot. 

So your options are to use a drive no larger than 2TB in your TiVo so that it will boot with the image you have and repurpose the 4TB drive you have for something else. Or if you want to use the 4TB drive in your TiVo, do as I outlined.


----------



## ThAbtO

The image may be just fine. It may not use the full size of the drive because it has not been expanded (using MFSTools 3.2) You cannot expand it until the software on it is updated to at least 20.7.2 (current v20.7.4). 

If you had already formatted it with anything, it (partitions and formats) must be removed.


----------



## gerbigsexy

When I try to load the image to a 2TB drive via DVRBARS I get a message saying the drive is too small


----------



## gerbigsexy

ThAbtO said:


> The image may be just fine. It may not use the full size of the drive because it has not been expanded (using MFSTools 3.2) You cannot expand it until the software on it is updated to at least 20.7.2 (current v20.7.4).
> 
> If you had already formatted it with anything, it (partitions and formats) must be removed.


What do I do once I remove the format


----------



## gerbigsexy

How do I put ver. 20.7.4 on the drive


----------



## jmbach

gerbigsexy said:


> When I try to load the image to a 2TB drive via DVRBARS I get a message saying the drive is too small


That is interesting since DvrBARS is limited to using images that are 2TB max size.


----------



## ThAbtO

gerbigsexy said:


> How do I put ver. 20.7.4 on the drive


You get updated with a few Tivo Service connections (if the Tivo will boot up.)


----------



## gerbigsexy

It won’t boot up


----------



## gerbigsexy

Here is my dellena, I have a drive that works with my TiVo, I have an image for the TiVo I have , how do I format the drive and put the image on the drive so that the TiVo boots


----------



## ThAbtO

gerbigsexy said:


> Here is my dellena, I have a drive that works with my TiVo, I have an image for the TiVo I have , *how do I format the drive and* put the image on the drive so that the TiVo boots


Simply put.

the image has the proper format included, so you just need the blank or wiped drive. The image file (.VHD) requires the program (DVRBars, obtained elsewhere on forum).

Am I wrong to thinking that you are formatting the drive such as for Windows, copying the image file to that drive and tried to run it on the Tivo? (this won't work.)


----------



## jommie

I need an image for a TCD746320. My HDD died after a thunderstorm. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

jommie said:


> I need an image for a TCD746320. My HDD died after a thunderstorm. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## HerronScott

gerbigsexy said:


> When I try to load the image to a 2TB drive via DVRBARS I get a message saying the drive is too small





gerbigsexy said:


> Here is my dellena, I have a drive that works with my TiVo, I have an image for the TiVo I have , how do I format the drive and put the image on the drive so that the TiVo boots


What 2TB drive are you using that's being reported as too small? And have you wiped the drive as mentioned (not formatted it)?

Scott


----------



## jmbach

HerronScott said:


> What 2TB drive are you using that's being reported as too small? And have you wiped the drive as mentioned (not formatted it)?
> 
> Scott


Or it might have an HPA on it. Would suggest trying a different 2TB drive.

@gerbigsexy How are you hooking the drive up to your computer. ie direct connection, USB dock, eSata Dock? What computer/motherboard are you using and what OS are you using to run DvrBARS


----------



## Steffet

I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320 with a bad HD. Unfortunately I didn't make a backup before it died.


----------



## ggieseke

Steffet said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320 with a bad HD. Unfortunately I didn't make a backup before it died.


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Do you provide instructions when you send out your images?

I have them step-by-step.


----------



## ggieseke

ThAbtO said:


> Do you provide instructions when you send out your images?


Usually I just send the URL for the image.


----------



## ThAbtO

ggieseke said:


> Usually I just send the URL for the image.


I used to do that also, along with the image link, WinMFS link, and that was it. 
I had some that downloaded the image, and not winMFS, and didn't know what to do with it.

So now, I include specific instructions, From requiring admin, to doing CD&E. 
Its almost idiot-proof now.


----------



## bluesubaru

MY DT Series 2 HD just died. Looking for an image. TCD649080 Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

bluesubaru said:


> MY DT Series 2 HD just died. Looking for an image. TCD649080 Thanks


Sent.


----------



## bluesubaru

Thanks!


----------



## gerbigsexy

now i have a problem getting around the 2tb limit of DVRBARS is there something else i can use


----------



## jmbach

gerbigsexy said:


> now i have a problem getting around the 2tb limit of DVRBARS is there something else i can use


What are you trying to do or accomplish in the end.

And what have you accomplished already.


----------



## ggieseke

gerbigsexy said:


> now i have a problem getting around the 2tb limit of DVRBARS is there something else i can use


None of my Premiere images are from drives over 2TB. In your case I already sent you 748 & 758 images that are running 20.4.1, so you can restore them to drives over 2TB without running into a boot loop issue (that takes 20.3.8 or later).


----------



## ThAbtO

gerbigsexy said:


> now i have a problem getting around the 2tb limit of DVRBARS is there something else i can use


DVRBars does not expand and need to use MFSTools 3.2.
But, before you can do that expanding, you need to put the un-expanded drive in the Premiere and have it connect to Tivo Service (settings/Network) a few times, until it gets an update to v20.7.4. This can take a few days of connections.
After that, re-connect to the computer and use MFSTools 3.2 and expand.


----------



## peter888chan

can I get an image for TivoHD XL TCD658000

thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

peter888chan said:


> can I get an image for TivoHD XL TCD658000
> 
> thanks!


Sent.


----------



## peter888chan

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


thank you for the incredibly quick response


----------



## joball70

Anyone have an image file for tivo series 3 oled....model # TCD648250B? Thanks in advance...


----------



## ThAbtO

joball70 said:


> Anyone have an image file for tivo series 3 oled....model # TCD648250B? Thanks in advance...


Sent.


----------



## joball70

Thx...Very much appreciated =)


----------



## iver

Hello. Could anyone send me the Philips HDR 212 Image. Thank You!!


----------



## ThAbtO

iver said:


> Hello. Could anyone send me the Philips HDR 212 Image. Thank You!!


Sorry, but that one does not exist.


----------



## iver

How can I repair it, old HDD is dead, I have no backup of it


----------



## ThAbtO

iver said:


> How can I repair it, old HDD is dead, I have no backup of it


I wouldn't bother repairing it, it is a series 1 and Tivo stopped supporting it 
and there is no guide .


----------



## HerronScott

iver said:


> How can I repair it, old HDD is dead, I have no backup of it


What would you use it for without guide data? With the dialup network being shutdown, even manual recordings are going to have issues without the clock syncing.

Scott


----------



## James Beltran

i have the TCD652160 that the HD doesnt work anymore. What files do i need to format my new HD?


----------



## ThAbtO

James Beltran said:


> i have the TCD652160 that the HD doesnt work anymore. What files do i need to format my new HD?


You do not format the HD (doesn't need it and won't recognize other formats.) What model/make is the new drive? Recommended up to 2TB WD20EFRX Red.

Sent image, and instructions.


----------



## Chewbacca Fan

Just got a 2TB WD20EFRX Red to replace a bad drive in my TiVo Premiere 4. This is the first time I've tried to replace a drive by myself (I've had many TiVos over the years).

Does anyone have an image file for the Premiere 4? Thanks!


----------



## gent

Does anyone have the image for TIVO TCD658000. My hd finally went out and the original hd doesn't work, so not sure if all my hds are done.


----------



## ThAbtO

gent said:


> Does anyone have the image for TIVO TCD658000. My hd finally went out and the original hd doesn't work, so not sure if all my hds are done.


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

Chewbacca Fan said:


> Just got a 2TB WD20EFRX Red to replace a bad drive in my TiVo Premiere 4. This is the first time I've tried to replace a drive by myself (I've had many TiVos over the years).
> 
> Does anyone have an image file for the Premiere 4? Thanks!


Premiere 4 is too vague. What's the model number?


----------



## gent

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks. When I tried to load the image, it seems like it needs a 1TB hd based on the blocks it requires. I only have a 160 GB original hd, will it be possible to load this image?


----------



## ThAbtO

It may be a few blocks short. If you are using the original drive, but that drive had failed, then it will not be a working drive to use.

Recommended drive is WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX (max size)


----------



## kalepa

My drive is completely dead, and I didn't think to take an image before it died. Does someone have one for a tivo HD XL TCD65800 ?

Thanks in advane!


----------



## ThAbtO

kalepa said:


> My drive is completely dead, and I didn't think to take an image before it died. Does someone have one for a tivo HD XL TCD65800 ?
> 
> Thanks in advane!


Make sure you are using a new drive and not the old, original. Recommended drive is WD Red (not pro) WD10EFRX, or WD20EFRX (max).

Image Sent.


----------



## jackthejester

Looking for an image for a TCD648250B Series 3 - HDD failed and I wanted to see if I could revive it!

All of the other links I found/tried seem to be gone now .. 

Thanks! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stunner

Series 2 TCD540040 hard drive went kaput - anyone have an image? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

jackthejester said:


> Looking for an image for a TCD648250B Series 3 - HDD failed and I wanted to see if I could revive it!
> 
> All of the other links I found/tried seem to be gone now ..
> 
> Thanks! Have a great weekend!


Sent.


Stunner said:


> Series 2 TCD540040 hard drive went kaput - anyone have an image? Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## chriskern97

Looking for a TCD652160 image. ANy help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

chriskern97 said:


> Looking for a TCD652160 image. ANy help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Joe1234

Trying to resurrect a TCD658000 with a bad drive. Could someone please help me with an image? Much appreciated!


----------



## ThAbtO

Joe1234 said:


> Trying to resurrect a TCD658000 with a bad drive. Could someone please help me with an image? Much appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## Joe1234

Thanks ThAbtO!


----------



## cwerdna

Stunner said:


> Series 2 TCD540040 hard drive went kaput - anyone have an image? Thanks in advance!


Let us know if you're able to get past guided setup and to get your unit recording properly on your cable/satellite lineup.

I've had trouble (see Series 2 TCD540140 restoration from pre-Rovi image thread) and have stopped working on it due to lack of time and what seem to be unsolvable problems.


----------



## KingFish345

Looking for a image for a DirecTivo HR10-250. Would appreciate any assistance. Thanks in advance! Any advice given would be taken too. Been a long time since I've performed one of these replacements. Do I still use MFS Tools or is there something better?


----------



## olenachechel

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Can you CC me on that TCD652160 image? Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

olenachechel said:


> Can you CC me on that TCD652160 image? Thanks


Sent.


----------



## olenachechel

Thank you thAbtO


----------



## zymaze

Does one of you fine people have an image for a Series 2 TCD540080?


----------



## ThAbtO

zymaze said:


> Does one of you fine people have an image for a Series 2 TCD540080?


Sent.


----------



## zymaze

ThAbtO U da man! Thanks for standing sentry over this important destination.


----------



## mel5jed

Looking for an image for series 2 TCD649080. thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

mel5jed said:


> Looking for an image for series 2 TCD649080. thanks


Sent.


----------



## mel5jed

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Loaded image on existing TiVo drive that had an S03 error. No more error, but It is stuck in the guided setup loop. It finished then said no programming available for the zip code entered. It had the service number listed as 00000000. I can't get out of setup to clear and delete everything.


----------



## jmbach

mel5jed said:


> Loaded image on existing TiVo drive that had an S03 error. No more error, but It is stuck in the guided setup loop. It finished then said no programming available for the zip code entered. It had the service number listed as 00000000. I can't get out of setup to clear and delete everything.


When booting run KS 76543210. Should initiate a clear and delete everything.


----------



## packfan_nc

Hard drive on my Tivo HD finally died. Looking for an image for TCD652160.

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

packfan_nc said:


> Hard drive on my Tivo HD finally died. Looking for an image for TCD652160.
> 
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## SAH3

Hi, I am looking for some information on replacing the drive in my Tivo HD 652160. A few years ago, I replaced the original 160GB drive with a 1TB WD drive that has now failed. I no longer have the software I used, WinMFS and MFSTools, nor do I have the backup I made at the time. Are these tools available anywhere, as well as an image of the backup? I have tried many of the links ion this site and can't seem to get a clean download.

Is there something newer to use? Will the fact that I used WinMFS in the past be a problem? I seem to remember some limit on upgrading drives back then. Finally what is a recommended currently available drive (1TB or even 2TB) not sure what is the max size for this model.

Thanks in advance. Susan


----------



## gcorneau

Looking for an image for my Tivo HD TCD652160!


----------



## ThAbtO

SAH3 said:


> Hi, I am looking for some information on replacing the drive in my Tivo HD 652160. A few years ago, I replaced the original 160GB drive with a 1TB WD drive that has now failed. I no longer have the software I used, WinMFS and MFSTools, nor do I have the backup I made at the time. Are these tools available anywhere, as well as an image of the backup? I have tried many of the links ion this site and can't seem to get a clean download.
> 
> Is there something newer to use? Will the fact that I used WinMFS in the past be a problem? I seem to remember some limit on upgrading drives back then. Finally what is a recommended currently available drive (1TB or even 2TB) not sure what is the max size for this model.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Susan


Sent.

Recommended WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (2TB max)



gcorneau said:


> Looking for an image for my Tivo HD TCD652160!


Sent.


----------



## SAH3

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> Recommended WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX (2TB max)
> 
> Sent.


Thank you so much. Hopefully this will go as well as the one I did 7 years ago. Now off to find that drive.


----------



## SAH3

Can someone explain these 2 steps? Do I need to get additional software or are these part of WinMFS? Thanks

Find MFSAdd to expand.
Find SuperSize.


----------



## ThAbtO

SAH3 said:


> Can someone explain these 2 steps? Do I need to get additional software or are these part of WinMFS? Thanks
> 
> Find MFSAdd to expand.
> Find SuperSize.


Its in the WinMFS menus.


----------



## klyde

I need an image for a series 3 TDC648250B thanks


----------



## SAH3

Thanks. I have another question. My neighbor just gave me an identical 652160. It still has lifetime service, but only a 320GB HD. Would it make a difference if I use the generic image I just received, or should I copy his HD? I would like to keep the lifetime service intact if possible, but want to use the new 2TB drive. (My original Tivo HD is still stuck on Clear and Delete after 24 hours - not sure it will ever recover, and I still am waiting for the replacement fan to arrive)

By the way I just noticed you are from the Bay area. My brother lives in Sausalito and I go out to visit at least once a year. I love it out there.


----------



## ThAbtO

SAH3 said:


> My neighbor just gave me an identical 652160. It still has lifetime service, but only a 320GB HD.


Yes, and if the drive is still good, then that image would work, but its an extra few steps. Backup and it may not expand with WinMFS if its already expanded to the 320GB.

You (and neighbor) would also need to all Tivo and have it service transferred over.


----------



## ThAbtO

klyde said:


> I need an image for a series 3 TDC648250B thanks


Sent.


----------



## SAH3

ThAbtO said:


> . Backup and it may not expand with WinMFS if its already expanded to the 320GB.
> .


OK, I am assuming do a backup , then try to copy the drive. There are no programs saved yet but the settings, including cablecard etc are all working fine. Can I do the copy function?

Is there a way to tell if it expanded without having to reinstall in the Tivo? Is there a setting to look for in Winmfs that would indicate that it is using the 2MB? I bought the WD20EFRX


----------



## ThAbtO

WinMFS does not have copy, so its only backup and restore. (unless it shows up with 2 viable drives hooked up/mounted.)


----------



## HerronScott

ThAbtO said:


> WinMFS does not have copy, so its only backup and restore. (unless it shows up with 2 viable drives hooked up/mounted.)


WinMFS can copy with 2 drives attached (always the way that I used it). I was also able to upgrade/expand 2 S3 OLED to 2TB with WinMFS that had already been upgraded once before from 250GB to 1TB with WinMFS.

Scott


----------



## SAH3

HerronScott said:


> WinMFS can copy with 2 drives attached (always the way that I used it). I was also able to upgrade/expand 2 S3 OLED to 2TB with WinMFS that had already been upgraded once before from 250GB to 1TB with WinMFS.


I have 2 of the SATA/USB cables, so I should be able to connect both at the same time. I know to backup the original first, but do you know the basic steps to try and copy the drive (as opposed to install a blank image)?
Also, is there a way after the copy to determine the new drive size without installing in the TVO to check it?

Thanks
Susan


----------



## HerronScott

SAH3 said:


> I have 2 of the SATA/USB cables, so I should be able to connect both at the same time. I know to backup the original first, but do you know the basic steps to try and copy the drive (as opposed to install a blank image)?
> Also, is there a way after the copy to determine the new drive size without installing in the TVO to check it?


You might check out this post and links.

Replacing Hard Drive In Tivo 658000

You can use Mfsinfo in WinMFS to get information on the drive. This will show you the partition map including sizes (the one below is from a stock 160GB drive).

Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 128.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 256.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 288.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 65.6G)
12 MFS MFS application region 2 [email protected] ( 288.0M)
13 MFS MFS media region 2 [email protected] ( 82.0G)

Total SA SD Hours: 165 Total DTV SD Hours: 144 89 % Free
Software: 11.0n.K1-01-2-652 Tivo Model: TCD652160

Scott


----------



## kkoh

I think I posted to the wrong place earlier...

Looking for an image for TCD652160 for my failed hard drive. And wondering if the WDEUR drives are still the recommended ones for the HDs?


----------



## ThAbtO

The WD EURS or X is no longer recommended, noisy operation, drive setting (intellipark, PUIS) interfere with Tivo operation and needs to be disabled.

Recommended currently is the WD Red drives (WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX, etc.)

Series 3 can only handle up to 2TB max.



kkoh said:


> Looking for an image for TCD652160 for my failed hard drive.


Sent.


----------



## marcolisi

Can someone please share an hard disk image for my TCD652160 ? The hard disk failed and I even forgot how to install tivowebplus etc. to it :-( 

Please help!


----------



## ThAbtO

marcolisi said:


> Can someone please share an hard disk image for my TCD652160 ? The hard disk failed and I even forgot how to install tivowebplus etc. to it :-(
> 
> Please help!


You do not need TivoWebplus (if its to connect to network, it already does)

Image sent.


----------



## marcolisi




----------



## ThAbtO

Part of the instructions says to be under an administrator user.
Most of the time, drives are not recognized unless its on administrator.


----------



## marcolisi

ThAbtO said:


> Part of the instructions says to be under an administrator user.
> Most of the time, drives are not recognized unless its on administrator.


Yes, sorry! Problem solved.

I installed your image on the new hard disk and right now it is loading the guide. So far it seems working great.
I think I might be able to get some final life out of the failing hard disk and back up the content on this new hard disk , but I need to buy a 2nd sata to usb adapter to connect the 2 hard disks at the same time.

Thank you so much for your help and sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## kkoh

ThAbtO said:


> The WD EURS or X is no longer recommended, noisy operation, drive setting (intellipark, PUIS) interfere with Tivo operation and needs to be disabled.
> 
> Recommended currently is the WD Red drives (WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX, etc.)
> 
> Series 3 can only handle up to 2TB max.
> 
> Sent.


Thanks... turns out it's not the drive... maybe the power supply (High pitched sound - won't power up...)


----------



## marcolisi

The tivo is working great but now it seems I can not use anymore tytools. My PC can not connect anymore to the tivo.

Trancode Selected Mode: 0
Ready...
Reading list from the server...
Clear Now Showing List...
Connecting to '192.168.1.5'
ERROR: Failed to Connect!

Any help please?

If I use winmfs, what is the file from the old Hard Disk that I should restore to be able to have tytools work again ? The bootpage or the kernel or both?


----------



## ThAbtO

192.168.1.5

Is that the IP address to your Tivo? It could have changed. Unless you use static IP addresses.


----------



## marcolisi

ThAbtO said:


> 192.168.1.5
> 
> Is that the IP address to your Tivo? It could have changed. Unless you use static IP addresses.


Yes, it is. I checked in my router that that number is correct


----------



## LowUFO

Looking for an image for a TiVo Premiere XL4/Elite. (TCD758250)

Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

LowUFO said:


> Looking for an image for a TiVo Premiere XL4/Elite. (TCD758250)
> 
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## swechsler

Looking for an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

swechsler said:


> Looking for an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## I8URV8

Can I get an image for a tcd652160. 
Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

I8URV8 said:


> Can I get an image for a tcd652160.
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## RichardMoreland

Can anyone send me an Image for A TiVOHD model number TCD652160. I have an instacake cd but can not get the drive to mount to run program.

Thank You


----------



## ThAbtO

RichardMoreland said:


> Can anyone send me an Image for A TiVOHD model number TCD652160. I have an instacake cd but can not get the drive to mount to run program.
> 
> Thank You


Sent.


----------



## Pete Hopwood

Could you please provide me the image for a tcd746320? Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

Pete Hopwood said:


> Could you please provide me the image for a tcd746320? Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## domingo

Anyone have an image handy for tcd652160 ? Drive died and im not looking to replace the tivo just yet


----------



## YupYup

A TCD652160 image would be much appreciated (unable to clone current drive, and previous backup has been corrupted, not a good day...)


----------



## ThAbtO

domingo said:


> Anyone have an image handy for tcd652160 ? Drive died and im not looking to replace the tivo just yet


Sent.



YupYup said:


> A TCD652160 image would be much appreciated (unable to clone current drive, and previous backup has been corrupted, not a good day...)


Sent.


----------



## YupYup

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> Sent.


Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## domingo

Thank you !


----------



## TheHub

Help! My TCD540040 hard drive died, and I'd thought I'd recently imaged it, but I stupidly hadn't. I tried restoring to a new HD with an old image, but now I'm caught in the dreaded S03 loop. I tried a KS 76543210, but I'm still getting the error at 6% loading. 

Does someone have a working TCD540040 image please?


----------



## ThAbtO

TheHub said:


> Help! My TCD540040 hard drive died, and I'd thought I'd recently imaged it, but I stupidly hadn't. I tried restoring to a new HD with an old image, but now I'm caught in the dreaded S03 loop. I tried a KS 76543210, but I'm still getting the error at 6% loading.
> 
> Does someone have a working TCD540040 image please?


You just need to give it some time to clear out the S03 error. You can have it make Tivo Service connections about 1x or 2x a day. S03 usually mean its having issues garbage collectiing/Removing old data.


----------



## lmichaud

I have a TCD652160 TivoHD, Lifetime. 

Does anyone have an image for a 160GB drive? Or a 500GB?
Thanks in advanced. You’re a life saver. Oh and I’m using the Boot CD method - if that makes a difference. 

Cheers!


----------



## ThAbtO

lmichaud said:


> I have a TCD652160 TivoHD, Lifetime.
> 
> Does anyone have an image for a 160GB drive? Or a 500GB?
> Thanks in advanced. You're a life saver. Oh and I'm using the Boot CD method - if that makes a difference.
> 
> Cheers!


Sent.

I do not have a CD version, Its a Windows only version, and its the original size, which can be expanded to fulfill the full size of the drive.

Recommended drive is the WD Red drive (not Red Pro, or 7200+ RPM), WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX (max for Series 3).


----------



## lmichaud

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> I do not have a CD version, Its a Windows only version, and its the original size, which can be expanded to fulfill the full size of the drive.
> 
> Recommended drive is the WD Red drive (not Red Pro, or 7200+ RPM), WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX (max for Series 3).


Thank you kind sir!!! You are truly a life saver.
I'm trying to bring this TiVo back from the dead until they have another lifetime sub transfer. I just missed the last one in August. So now i'm stuck with this old hardware.

Thank you again!


----------



## ThAbtO

lmichaud said:


> I just missed the last one in August. So now i'm stuck with this old hardware.


I skipped over that offer because the offer is towards the Bolt, which is trash to me.


----------



## lmichaud

ThAbtO said:


> I skipped over that offer because the offer is towards the Bolt, which is trash to me.


If you don't mind me asking, can you share with me what would be a better option to replace my ailing TivoHD?


----------



## ThAbtO

lmichaud said:


> If you don't mind me asking, can you share with me what would be a better option to replace my ailing TivoHD?


My current is the same S3-HD and a Roamio. Though the lifetime was at a high price (think it was $500 then), now $550. It would be worth it over the years VS monthly.

I kept my S3 so I can do my weekly guide searches for the week, see what is coming, interesting, ETC.


----------



## lmichaud

ThAbtO said:


> My current is the same S3-HD and a Roamio. Though the lifetime was at a high price (think it was $500 then), now $550. It would be worth it over the years VS monthly.


Nice! I hope this saves my TivoHD then! Thanks again, and I appreciate the insights. Cheers!!


----------



## Frank Aneiros

lmichaud said:


> Nice! I hope this saves my TivoHD then! Thanks again, and I appreciate the insights. Cheers!!


I am in the same boat, bad drive on a unit with Lifetime service. Can I please have a link to an image for a TCD648250B. Thank you....


----------



## ThAbtO

Frank Aneiros said:


> I am in the same boat, bad drive on a unit with Lifetime service. Can I please have a link to an image for a TCD648250B. Thank you....


Sent.


----------



## TheHub

Thank you for the image! 

I restored using WinMFS, performed a Kickstart 76543210 when the TSN showed "000000000," and got my number to appear. However, after finishing Guided Setup with either my zip code or all zeros, I got the "No Cable Providers Found" message. 

I pulled the plug and rebooted, but when it says it's doing a service update, it reboots abruptly. Now it's stuck in a "Welcome! Powering up..." boot loop, without even the possibility of entering a Kickstart code. It seems I need to restore the image again. 

How can I get the Rovi update so I get can past the zip code?


----------



## ThAbtO

Most likely the capacitors in the power supply is bad.

You need the software updated BEFORE running Guided Setup. (no providers)


----------



## TheHub

Ah. Sorry. I think we had a bit of a miscommunication.

The reboot loop only occurs after finishing Guided Setup with the failed zip code lookup. Otherwise it boots normally.

However, the restored image boots directly into Guided Setup each time. I've tried KS 51 and 52, but neither gives me the needed service update and just goes straight to Guided Setup. It only tries to update after finishing GS, but by then the image is corrupted. 

Is there another way to force the update?


----------



## Frank Aneiros

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Worked like a charm, Tivo is back up and running.
Thank you!!!!


----------



## AudioNutz

Looking for a link to an image of TCD652160 (N_K1 if possible)


----------



## ThAbtO

AudioNutz said:


> Looking for a link to an image of TCD652160 (N_K1 if possible)


Sent.


----------



## AudioNutz

Thank you!


----------



## soby

Trying to resurrect an old TCD652160 with its original drive (wd1600avbs) after the upgraded drive failed. Sadly, I erased the original drive so it doesn't seem to just plug and play. Can anyone share the drive image I would need to start anew?

Thanks,
Soby


----------



## ThAbtO

soby said:


> Trying to resurrect an old TCD652160 with its original drive (wd1600avbs) after the upgraded drive failed. Sadly, I erased the original drive so it doesn't seem to just plug and play. Can anyone share the drive image I would need to start anew?
> 
> Thanks,
> Soby


Semt.

As long as it has Tivo service, it will continue to work. Hopefully it is lifetime, but any other paid subscription is overpriced.


----------



## thejet95

I too have a trusty old Tivo Series 3 TCD652160 that I couldn't figure out was what wrong with it until recently. The hard drive is apparently gone, making a ticking sound. I have a new drive I would like to install but need the original image since my hard drive is no longer accessible. I would be very thankful for a copy of the image file, Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

thejet95 said:


> I too have a trusty old Tivo Series 3 TCD652160 that I couldn't figure out was what wrong with it until recently. The hard drive is apparently gone, making a ticking sound. I have a new drive I would like to install but need the original image since my hard drive is no longer accessible. I would be very thankful for a copy of the image file, Thanks!


Sent.

What is the new drive model you will be using?


----------



## thejet95

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> What is the new drive model you will be using?


Thanks so much! I purchased a WD Blue 1 TB. I hope that one is alright to use?


----------



## ThAbtO

thejet95 said:


> Thanks so much! I purchased a WD Blue 1 TB. I hope that one is alright to use?


It depends on the Tivo, if there are enabled features such as Intellipark, HDAT2, etc that will prevent it from booting up or restarting from the menu.

Recommended drives is WD Red WD10EFRX, or max of WD20EFRX. Series 2 can only handle a max of 2TB, and will use the entire space.


----------



## gent

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I finally had the time to do this. I got the image loaded to a 1TB drive but once i plugged into the TIVo all i see is a Welcome! Powering up... I try to look for more information like doing kickstart but have no success doing this. I also tried imaging again and no luck and sometimes it will go to black screen. Is it still the HD or something else?


----------



## ThAbtO

Its usually the drive and/or the power supply capacitors.


----------



## gent

ThAbtO said:


> Its usually the drive and/or the power supply capacitors.


Looks like it is the HD or image. I found my original drive and slap it in and it works. I'll try to create an image using the tool you provided and try that.


----------



## RyanCBarg

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> I do not have a CD version, Its a Windows only version, and its the original size, which can be expanded to fulfill the full size of the drive.
> 
> Recommended drive is the WD Red drive (not Red Pro, or 7200+ RPM), WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX (max for Series 3).


Any chance you could send the image to me as well? I also have a TCD652160 that has a failed hard drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

RyanCBarg said:


> Any chance you could send the image to me as well? I also have a TCD652160 that has a failed hard drive.


Sent.


----------



## JeffInIndy

Just pulled my lifetime Premiere out of the closet, and it loops on "Starting Up", going to test the 2TB I upgraded and/or buy a new one. Can I get an image for the TCD652160?


----------



## ThAbtO

Premiere is a Series 4 but the TCD652 is a Series 3, so confirm which model before we can send one.


----------



## JeffInIndy

Good catch, I thought it was a Premiere, but I guess it's just an HD.


----------



## ThAbtO

JeffInIndy said:


> Good catch, I thought it was a Premiere, but I guess it's just an HD.


Confirm the model number from the label in the back -or- from system Information (first 3 digits from Tivo Serivce number).


----------



## JeffInIndy

I did. I typed it in from the back of the system. TCD652160


----------



## ThAbtO

JeffInIndy said:


> I did. I typed it in from the back of the system. TCD652160


Sent.

Thx, I just need to confirm that is the model for the image, because your original post said Premiere and 652.

You should look at the capacitors in the power supply, common to fail due to age.


----------



## Homer1313

Anyone have an image for a TCD74800?


----------



## ggieseke

Homer1313 said:


> Anyone have an image for a TCD74800?


Sent.


----------



## gent

My old image doesn't work very well and will not allow me to bypass the guided setup. I ended up getting a 1TB drive and tried your image again and this time it worked. However, now HDMI output doesn't work. The output will show powering up and goes black with no signal. AV cable works fine. Any idea why this is happening?


----------



## ThAbtO

Check the power supply's capacitors, they are aged and may need to be replaced.


----------



## HomeUser

gent said:


> now HDMI output doesn't work. The output will show powering up and goes black with no signal. AV cable works fine. Any idea why this is happening?


 Could be the resolution is out of the range that your monitor can handle usually there is a message about that from the monitor. IAC try lowering the output in settings or setting to auto.


----------



## camccardell

I need a copy of a tcd748000 image please
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

camccardell said:


> I need a copy of a tcd748000 image please
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## droobie

I need a copy of the TCD652160 image if someone has it.. I'm already subscribed with it still. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

droobie said:


> I need a copy of the TCD652160 image if someone has it.. I'm already subscribed with it still. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## joball70

I need a copy of a TCD746320 image if available
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

joball70 said:


> I need a copy of a TCD746320 image if available
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## joball70

Sorry....i meant to say a winmfs image of TCD746320


----------



## Mike K

ThAbtO - I'm a newbie here, but you appear to be the person to reach out to for this.

I have a Series 4 Premiere TCD75050 with Lifetime. Looking to upgrade to a 2TB drive, which I have. Would prefer to just image this drive directly and not have to deal with cloning the existing one - I tried that, but was having problems - just using a laptop with a dual SATA to USB device. Let me know if you can help out. Thanks!

-Mike K.


----------



## ggieseke

Mike K said:


> ThAbtO - I'm a newbie here, but you appear to be the person to reach out to for this.
> 
> I have a Series 4 Premiere TCD75050 with Lifetime. Looking to upgrade to a 2TB drive, which I have. Would prefer to just image this drive directly and not have to deal with cloning the existing one - I tried that, but was having problems - just using a laptop with a dual SATA to USB device. Let me know if you can help out. Thanks!
> 
> -Mike K.


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

joball70 said:


> Sorry....i meant to say a winmfs image of TCD746320


WinMFS does not work with Premiere and newer Tivo DVRs.


----------



## ggieseke

joball70 said:


> Sorry....i meant to say a winmfs image of TCD746320


Sent.


----------



## gbuser

i need a copy of TCD746320 please. Thanks


----------



## DVArrgh

Hello, I need an image for a tcd240040 in winmfs

Have a tcd240080 lifetime TiVo (80gb Western digital Hard drive failed) but I found a 40gb tcd240040 TiVo and took out hard drive (maxtor) and I'm pretty sure it's made for the same os. It works but I can't connect to broadband because I cleared and deleted everything on the hard drive and can't get passed guided setup (call fails during guided setup. It says failed. Call interrupted. My guess is tivo discontinued the dial up connection) Let me know if swapping this is wrong to do or if I can somehow connect to the internet. (There's no options to connect to the internet in guided setup). Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

DVArrgh said:


> My guess is tivo discontinued the dial up connection)


Yes, they recently shut them down. Broadband is now the only way.

If it does not have Tivo service (lifetime recommended, paying too much otherwise,) forget it. They ended activation a while back.

You have a Series 2 and can connect to network with a USB to ethernet adapter or Tivo wireless G adapter.


----------



## DVArrgh

Yes, it has a lifetime service. I have the wireless G adapter but there is no option to connect to a network in guided setup(first time setup). It is already activated, just need the software on it . I'm guessing a recent software of a tcd240040 image should have the home network option on it. No?


----------



## ThAbtO

DVArrgh said:


> Yes, it has a lifetime service. I have the wireless G adapter but there is no option to connect to a network in guided setup(first time setup). It is already activated, just need the software on it . I'm guessing a recent software of a tcd240040 image should have the home network option on it. No?


What version software? But if you are in Guiided Setup, you cannot back out to check.

Image sent.


----------



## DVArrgh

ThAbtO said:


> What version software? But if you are in Guiided Setup, you cannot back out to check.
> 
> Image sent.


Yeah, I can't check the current software. Stuck in guided mode (put in zip code, area code, etc...) I'll try the image & check back. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

gbuser said:


> i need a copy of TCD746320 please. Thanks


Sent.


----------



## mototex

I need a copy of TCD658000 please. Thank You.


----------



## ThAbtO

mototex said:


> I need a copy of TCD658000 please. Thank You.


Sent.


----------



## DVArrgh

ThAbtO said:


> What version software? But if you are in Guiided Setup, you cannot back out to check.
> 
> Image sent.


I'm sorry. I'm swapping in a 40gb drive(from a spare tivo). So, I'll need the tcd240040 image. The image i was sent was for the 80gb drive, and the error was "destination too small". Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

Just use a bigger drive. I do not have a smaller version. (came from links off this thread, now dead.)


----------



## SweeneyOdd

Hi all, thanks for the help.

*Need an image for a TCD652160*

Many thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

SweeneyOdd said:


> Hi all, thanks for the help.
> 
> *Need an image for a TCD652160*
> 
> Many thanks


Sent.


----------



## Eire1780

Hi, My hard drive died last week and was hoping someone could send me an image for the TCD648250B?

Am I right in thinking that either the WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX are the recommended drives for the Series 3HD?
Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

Eire1780 said:


> Hi, My hard drive died last week and was hoping someone could send me an image for the TCD648250B?
> 
> Am I right in thinking that either the WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX are the recommended drives for the Series 3HD?
> Thanks


Yes, the best recommended drive, 2TB is the max.

Sent.


----------



## Eire1780

Thank you!!!


----------



## hmerrill

Hi everyone. The hard drive in my TiVo HD XL TCD658000 crashed this last weekend and I'm looking to replace it. Does anybody have an image for it? I believe it's the 1TB size.

Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

hmerrill said:


> Hi everyone. The hard drive in my TiVo HD XL TCD658000 crashed this last weekend and I'm looking to replace it. Does anybody have an image for it? I believe it's the 1TB size.
> 
> Thank you.


Sent. Recommended drive is WD10EFRX or the max is WD20EFRX.


----------



## hmerrill

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. Recommended drive is WD10EFRX or the max is WD20EFRX.


Thank you!


----------



## skywalker

My TCD746320 won't boot, and the HDD is clicking. Can someone share an image?


----------



## ggieseke

skywalker said:


> My TCD746320 won't boot, and the HDD is clicking. Can someone share an image?


Sent.


----------



## skywalker

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks a million!


----------



## Filipe78

unitron said:


> Are you going to try to re-use the original drive?
> 
> If so, we should do a few things first.
> 
> Are you looking to go onto a bigger drive?
> 
> When you say resurrect, exactly what's wrong with it now?
> 
> Let's be sure we're solving the right problem.
> 
> EDIT: Disregard the next question. Have no idea why I didn't realize you meant lifetimed.
> 
> "I have a LT series 3"
> 
> What's an LT?
> 
> end EDIT
> 
> NEW EDIT:::
> 
> For the latest version (as of April 2015) of the S3 software (11.0m), use the links in this post
> 
> Need an image? Don't PM me. :)
> 
> END NEW EDIT:
> 
> MFS Live cd v1.4 version
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak
> 
> WinMFS version
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk
> 
> If you want your own free dropbox account we can both get extra storage space if you get it in response to an invitation from me.
> 
> Click my user name and email me and we can discuss it.


I have a tivo series 3 TCD648250B my driver is dead can you send me that image please.
Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

Filipe78 said:


> I have a tivo series 3 TCD648250B my driver is dead can you send me that image please.
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## Filipe78

[QUOTE="ThAbtO, post: 11711839, member: 657"
]Sent.[/


----------



## Filipe78

Filipe78 said:


> [QUOTE="ThAbtO, post: 11711839, member: 657"
> ]Sent.[/


The link above does not work


----------



## ThAbtO

Filipe78 said:


> The link above does not work


Explain. It works for me.


----------



## ZippyDude

I just picked up a Premier *TCD746320 *with a bad drive... everything else seems to be working. Need an image to resurrect. Can anyone please help? Also, what is the recommended drive size for this model? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

ZippyDude said:


> I just picked up a Premier *TCD746320 *with a bad drive... everything else seems to be working. Need an image to resurrect. Can anyone please help? Also, what is the recommended drive size for this model? Thanks in advance!


Sent. The Western Digital Red drives are usually recommended.


----------



## Toshirick

Need image Series 3 HD DVR TCD648250
Thanks in advance-Rick


----------



## ThAbtO

Toshirick said:


> Need image Series 3 HD DVR TCD648250
> Thanks in advance-Rick


Sent.


----------



## ZippyDude

ggieseke said:


> Sent. The Western Digital Red drives are usually recommended.


Thanks.


----------



## curiousgeorge

Can you send the link for the 746320? Have a dead premiere.

Also have a dead OLED Series3 TCD648250B. Anyone have an image for that one?

Thanks much!


----------



## ThAbtO

curiousgeorge said:


> Also have a dead OLED Series3 TCD648250B.


How long has it been down? Does it have lifetime service?


----------



## curiousgeorge

ThAbtO said:


> How long has it been down? Does it have lifetime service?


 Less than a year and yes.


----------



## ThAbtO

curiousgeorge said:


> have a dead OLED Series3 TCD648250B. Anyone have an image for that one?


Sent.


----------



## curiousgeorge

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Awesome! Got it, thanks.

Anyone have the link to an image for the Premiere 746320 drive?


----------



## ggieseke

curiousgeorge said:


> Awesome! Got it, thanks.
> 
> Anyone have the link to an image for the Premiere 746320 drive?


I sent it to you yesterday.


----------



## curiousgeorge

ggieseke said:


> I sent it to you yesterday.


Got it. Somehow I missed it initially.

Thanks!


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen

Hello All,

First, my apologies for what likely are going to be rookie questions. 
Directed to this thread by the TiVoholic by the bay, I've tried to go through the thread to gather what I need, but .........

Current Equipment - TCD-652 (500Gb upgraded drive from weeknees 2011)
By recommendation of the 'oholic, I purchased and now have, a 2 TB WD Red drive. 

As I have archived all shows I wish to keep to my computer, I really just wish to image over to the now 4 times larger size. 

I tried to figure out the command lines required for this, but would I be better off using a "fresh" image? If so, where can one acquire that? 

Otherwise, what is the command line(s) to accomplish this? 

I have a friend coming by this weekend with his Linux computer to help as I'm pretty much Linux illiterate. 

Thanks to all, and especially the 'oholic for the great guidance on another thread that got me here.


----------



## jmbach

Keith A Heikkinen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First, my apologies for what likely are going to be rookie questions.
> Directed to this thread by the TiVoholic by the bay, I've tried to go through the thread to gather what I need, but .........
> 
> Current Equipment - TCD-652 (500Gb upgraded drive from weeknees 2011)
> By recommendation of the 'oholic, I purchased and now have, a 2 TB WD Red drive.
> 
> As I have archived all shows I wish to keep to my computer, I really just wish to image over to the now 4 times larger size.
> 
> I tried to figure out the command lines required for this, but would I be better off using a "fresh" image? If so, where can one acquire that?
> 
> Otherwise, what is the command line(s) to accomplish this?
> 
> I have a friend coming by this weekend with his Linux computer to help as I'm pretty much Linux illiterate.
> 
> Thanks to all, and especially the 'oholic for the great guidance on another thread that got me here.


You can use the latest MFSTools found here. Follow the commands for the Premiere (series 4)


----------



## ThAbtO

Keith A Heikkinen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First, my apologies for what likely are going to be rookie questions.
> Directed to this thread by the TiVoholic by the bay, I've tried to go through the thread to gather what I need, but .........
> 
> Current Equipment - TCD-652 (500Gb upgraded drive from weeknees 2011)
> By recommendation of the 'oholic, I purchased and now have, a 2 TB WD Red drive.
> 
> As I have archived all shows I wish to keep to my computer, I really just wish to image over to the now 4 times larger size.
> 
> I tried to figure out the command lines required for this, but would I be better off using a "fresh" image? If so, where can one acquire that?
> 
> Otherwise, what is the command line(s) to accomplish this?
> 
> I have a friend coming by this weekend with his Linux computer to help as I'm pretty much Linux illiterate.
> 
> Thanks to all, and especially the 'oholic for the great guidance on another thread that got me here.


Nobody ever referred me as the oholic but it seems you have a working drive and you want to copy and expand over to the new drive. If you find another of my post (Re-image a Series 3 TivoHD), you will Find WinMFS for which you can use in Windows, backup your drive, restore to the new drive and MFSAdd.

I see you asked for the same image there previously.


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen

jmbach said:


> You can use the latest MFSTools found here. Follow the commands for the Premiere (series 4)


Thank you Jmback !!


----------



## Keith A Heikkinen

ThAbtO said:


> Nobody ever referred me as the oholic but it seems you have a working drive and you want to copy and expand over to the new drive. If you find another of my post (Re-image a Series 3 TivoHD), you will Find WinMFS for which you can use in Windows, backup your drive, restore to the new drive and MFSAdd.
> 
> I see you asked for the same image there previously.


You are correct, I did ask there and was directed here. As this thread is now 160 pages long, I didn't look through each post to see if something had changed, or a "better" method had evolved. So that clears it up, I hope. Thanks again folks !!


----------



## BriB

I am looking for an image for my Premier TCD746320 and my Premier XL 4 TCD758250.
Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

BriB said:


> I am looking for an image for my Premier TCD746320 and my Premier XL 4 TCD758250.
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## BriB

Thx


----------



## BriB

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thx


----------



## Mferr216

Anyone have an image for a Bolt model TCD849500?


----------



## jmbach

Mferr216 said:


> Anyone have an image for a Bolt model TCD849500?


Bolts self formats. There is no image to have.


----------



## Mferr216

jmbach said:


> Bolts self formats. There is no image to have.


Wow! Thank you! Worked like a charm.


----------



## Paul_paul

Anyone have an image for 652160 (Tivo HD)?


----------



## ThAbtO

Paul_paul said:


> Anyone have an image for 652160 (Tivo HD)?


Sent.


----------



## Paul_paul

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks!


----------



## Vyndur

Does anybody have an Image for a TCD748000 Premiere XL?


----------



## ggieseke

Vyndur said:


> Does anybody have an Image for a TCD748000 Premiere XL?


Sent.


----------



## frojas

The drive on my Tivo Premiere died and is not being recognized by my computer. Does anyone have an image for a TCD746320.

Thank you,
FR


----------



## ggieseke

frojas said:


> The drive on my Tivo Premiere died and is not being recognized by my computer. Does anyone have an image for a TCD746320.
> 
> Thank you,
> FR


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

frojas said:


> is not being recognized by my computer.


It is normal for the computer to not recognize it. Its format is unfamiliar and it would attempt to format it, assuming its blank. Do not let it format by opening disk manager. Only allow programs that is meant for the purpose on handling a Tivo drive to access it. (DVRBars, for example)


----------



## Davis Ladd

I need an image for a TCD746320. It is no longer starting up. I plugged the drive into a computer to upgrade it and it looks like it is bad.


----------



## ggieseke

Davis Ladd said:


> I need an image for a TCD746320. It is no longer starting up. I plugged the drive into a computer to upgrade it and it looks like it is bad.


Sent.


----------



## kellen driscoll

anyone have a TCD652160 image. my hard drive died and im looking to upgrade to a 1tb


----------



## ThAbtO

kellen driscoll said:


> anyone have a TCD652160 image. my hard drive died and im looking to upgrade to a 1tb


Sent.


----------



## IntelPenny4

hello im looking for image TCD758250 if anyone has it plz send to me. thanks so much


----------



## ggieseke

IntelPenny4 said:


> hello im looking for image TCD758250 if anyone has it plz send to me. thanks so much


Sent.


----------



## jjcheap

Can someone share with me a 6.3x image for TiVo HR10-250

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

jjcheap said:


> Can someone share with me a 6.3x image for TiVo HR10-250
> 
> Thanks!


That does not seem to exist here.


----------



## b8696

In need of a TCD746320 image, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ggieseke

b8696 said:


> In need of a TCD746320 image, thanks in advance for any help.


Sent.


----------



## spoehlma

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Hello, looking for this image as well.


----------



## ThAbtO

spoehlma said:


> Hello, looking for this image as well.


You need to specify what model.


----------



## spoehlma

ThAbtO said:


> You need to specify what model.


Cut and paste error, sorry.

Anyone have an image for 652160 (Tivo HD)?


----------



## ThAbtO

spoehlma said:


> Cut and paste error, sorry.
> 
> Anyone have an image for 652160 (Tivo HD)?


Sent.


----------



## spoehlma

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you


----------



## JimG19

Can someone send me an image for model 652160, Tivo hd? Thank you. Also, are there instructions here on how to apply the image? I appreciate the guidance.

Jim


----------



## ThAbtO

JimG19 said:


> Can someone send me an image for model 652160, Tivo hd? Thank you. Also, are there instructions here on how to apply the image? I appreciate the guidance.
> 
> Jim


Sent.


----------



## lyokian159

Just picked up a lifetime TCD5400040 from a thrift store for almost nothing. Dead HDD so I am looking for an image for it! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## lyokian159

lyokian159 said:


> Just picked up a lifetime TCD5400040 from a thrift store for almost nothing. Dead HDD so I am looking for an image for it! Any help is appreciated!


Sorry, obvious typo. 540040. Though I will happily accept any 540 image.


----------



## ThAbtO

lyokian159 said:


> Sorry, obvious typo. 540040. Though I will happily accept any 540 image.


Sent.

It may not do any good if it does not have lifetime service already because Tivo stopped activation on these older boxes.


----------



## lyokian159

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> It may not do any good if it does not have lifetime service already because Tivo stopped activation on these older boxes.


Confirmed with TiVo the lifetime status before I bought it!

Thanks for the image, any advice as to how to get the major upgrade if immediately after restoring image to drive it goes to guided setup?


----------



## x249226

Hello, looking for an image for Roamio TCD846500. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

x249226 said:


> Hello, looking for an image for Roamio TCD846500. Thanks!


These models do not need any images. You can just swap out the drive for a blank one. Recommended is a WD Red, not pro or any 7200+ Rpm. Up to 3tb can be used fully, no pc involved. Up to 8tb with a Pc.


----------



## x249226

I tried a 160GB drive (I have several) and it keeps rebooting with all four lights flashing.


----------



## ggieseke

x249226 said:


> I tried a 160GB drive (I have several) and it keeps rebooting with all four lights flashing.


I think you would need at least a 500GB drive, since that's the smallest drive that a Roamio ever shipped with.


----------



## sellacow

In need of a TCD746320 image, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ggieseke

sellacow said:


> In need of a TCD746320 image, thanks in advance for any help.


Sent.


----------



## RBAX

In need of a 748000 image. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

RBAX said:


> In need of a 748000 image. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## fittestbits

Hi, looks like the disk in my TCD746320 died. Please send me an image and I need install directions using linux: dd to /dev/sdX or dd to /dev/sdX1? 

TIA


----------



## ggieseke

fittestbits said:


> Hi, looks like the disk in my TCD746320 died. Please send me an image and I need install directions using linux: dd to /dev/sdX or dd to /dev/sdX1?
> 
> TIA


Sent. The image is in Microsoft VHD format and the easiest way to restore it is with DvrBARS, which is a Windows program. AFAIK linux doesn't support that file format directly, but you can create a virtual machine with VirtualBox or VMware that will see the image as a "physical" drive. Check out MFSTools 3.2 and its mfscopy command if you want to go that route.

Unless the new drive is 320GB, you will need MFSTools to expand it anyway, so dd is your worst choice.


----------



## Wigohwt

My HDD corrupted. Do you have an image for a TCD758250 you can send me? Much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Wigohwt said:


> My HDD corrupted. Do you have an image for a TCD758250 you can send me? Much appreciated, Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## jamoses

I own five TCD746320 and one TCD748000 all with lifetime. I have the 320GB image which I use to upgrade all of 746320 to 2TB. However, I just had the drive fail on my TCD748000 (Premiere XL).

1. Does anyone know if I can use the TCD746320 image will work on a TCD748000 or am I *required* to us an image for the TCD748000?

2. If TCD746320's image won't work, can I talk someone into giving me a link for the image?


----------



## ggieseke

jamoses said:


> I own five TCD746320 and one TCD748000 all with lifetime. I have the 320GB image which I use to upgrade all of 746320 to 2TB. However, I just had the drive fail on my TCD748000 (Premiere XL).
> 
> 1. Does anyone know if I can use the TCD746320 image will work on a TCD748000 or am I *required* to us an image for the TCD748000?
> 
> 2. If TCD746320's image won't work, can I talk someone into giving me a link for the image?


Image sent. Premieres are somewhat tolerant about using images from another model of Premiere, but it's much better to use the correct image.


----------



## Steve Gee

I have a Premier unit (TCD746320) and it looks like the original 320MB drive died. Bought a WD3200AWS with 2TB so I'm looking for an image. Just confirming that's all I need to do? Run DVRBars and image? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Steve Gee said:


> I have a Premier unit (TCD746320) and it looks like the original 320MB drive died. Bought a WD3200AWS with 2TB so I'm looking for an image. Just confirming that's all I need to do? Run DVRBars and image? Thanks in advance.


Sent. After restoring the image with DvrBARS you will also need to run MFSTools 3.2 or jmfs to expand it into the full 2TB.


----------



## Mikeg112

I also have a Tivo Premire unit that just died on me , TCD746320. It won't recognize in the bios of my computer, so it looks like I'll need to go the clean image route. Looks like I'll be using DvrBARS and MFSTools 3.2 or jmfs on my windows 10 machine to expand it into a 500gb WD green drive I just purchased off of ebay. Any PM is appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke

Mikeg112 said:


> I also have a Tivo Premire unit that just died on me , TCD746320. It won't recognize in the bios of my computer, so it looks like I'll need to go the clean image route. Looks like I'll be using DvrBARS and MFSTools 3.2 or jmfs on my windows 10 machine to expand it into a 500gb WD green drive I just purchased off of ebay. Any PM is appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## Mikeg112

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Worked like a charm, and now I have 500gb from my original 320gb HDD! THANK YOU @ggieseke!


----------



## roryrhodes

It looks like it’s my turn to need an image for the TCD758250. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

roryrhodes said:


> It looks like it's my turn to need an image for the TCD758250. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## AlSea

Hi, I'm trying to fix my sister's dead Tivo Premiere 4 (TCD750500) in order to preserve her lifetime subscription. Could I get a drive image for this model? 

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

AlSea said:


> Hi, I'm trying to fix my sister's dead Tivo Premiere 4 (TCD750500) in order to preserve her lifetime subscription. Could I get a drive image for this model?
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## wdaveo9

Looking for a WinMFS image to try to save my wife's Tivo HD TCD652160. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ThAbtO

wdaveo9 said:


> Looking for a WinMFS image to try to save my wife's Tivo HD TCD652160. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## kskmomtivo

I own and have a lifetime subscription to a TCD540040 (was upgraded to a 1Tb) I also have a TCD649080 (dual) upgraded to a 1Tb. They both crashed within a month of each other. Have drives to replace but need an image and directions for both please. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ThAbtO

kskmomtivo said:


> I own and have a lifetime subscription to a TCD540040 (was upgraded to a 1Tb) I also have a TCD649080 (dual) upgraded to a 1Tb. They both crashed within a month of each other. Have drives to replace but need an image and directions for both please. Thanks for any help!


Sent both.


----------



## kskmomtivo

ThAbtO said:


> Sent both.


Thanks!
I can't see any drives with the winmfs program, even with show mounted drives checked. Does it normally work with win 10? I'm using a Ugreen USB3.0 to IDE/SATA converter.

I Will try docking station next.

Edit... That didn't work either. Suggestions?


----------



## wdaveo9

Thanks! I couldn't save our previously recorded shows, so your image and instructions saved the day! Especially helpful to remember to run WinMFS as Administrator, otherwise no drives to select.


----------



## ggieseke

kskmomtivo said:


> Thanks!
> I can't see any drives with the winmfs program, even with show mounted drives checked. Does it normally work with win 10? I'm using a Ugreen USB3.0 to IDE/SATA converter.
> 
> I Will try docking station next.
> 
> Edit... That didn't work either. Suggestions?


Run it as administrator.


----------



## wdaveo9

My USB to SATA converter also did not work, I had to connect to eSATA on an old laptop.


----------



## ThAbtO

Are you using an administrator username? Its in the instructions if you had read it fully.


----------



## Jonas A

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Do you still have the image?


----------



## Jonas A

unitron said:


> If you use WinMFS, I think this will work.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk
> 
> If you let me refer you to get a dropbox account, we both get extra free space.
> 
> email or PM me for the referral


If you still have the image can you fix the link?


----------



## wrxnitup

Looking for an image for Series 3 HD, TCD652160. Thanks.


----------



## virtualkev

@ggieseke

A thousand pardons, but as an abashed new supplicant who (like a fool) forgot to keep a backup when I last recovered my failing Premiere hard drive (after hours and hours of work)...

...might I humbly beg a clean TCD746320 image from you, as I have seen you provide others in my woeful position?

Many thanks

(And I still can't believe I was so dumb... recovered, updated, all settings correct, and then just let it run WITH NO BACKUP AGAIN for the next THREE YEARS. Aieee.)

K


----------



## ThAbtO

wrxnitup said:


> Looking for an image for Series 3 HD, TCD652160. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## nathanm1

My TiVo finally died today. Now I find myself in desperate need of an image and any support help to install a 1TB HD for Premier XL Model TCD748000. 
Sincerely appreciate any HELP!!


----------



## ggieseke

nathanm1 said:


> My TiVo finally died today. Now I find myself in desperate need of an image and any support help to install a 1TB HD for Premier XL Model TCD748000.
> Sincerely appreciate any HELP!!


Sent.


----------



## exegesis48

Looking for an image for a Tivo 746320


----------



## ggieseke

exegesis48 said:


> Looking for an image for a Tivo 746320


Sent.


----------



## Micah McMillen

Would anyone be kind enough to send me instructions and an image for Series 3 HD, TCD652160? Thanks so much.


----------



## ThAbtO

Micah McMillen said:


> Would anyone be kind enough to send me instructions and an image for Series 3 HD, TCD652160? Thanks so much.


Sent.


----------



## tbltennis

Looking for a backup image for a Tivo HD TCD652160. 

I pulled a DVR expander off the back of it a while ago to add to my Roamio and put the Tivo HD away for a couple years. The Roamio won't reboot now, so I decided to pull out the Tivo HD again and it won't startup either. WinMFS thinks it is still paired with the expander and won't back it up. 

Both Tivo boxes have lifetime, neither are working. It hasn't been a great day.


----------



## ThAbtO

tbltennis said:


> Looking for a backup image for a Tivo HD TCD652160.


Sent.


----------



## slight3939

Looking for an image for Series 3 HD, TCD652160. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

slight3939 said:


> Looking for an image for Series 3 HD, TCD652160. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## txih

Looking for an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320. Appreciate any help!


----------



## ggieseke

txih said:


> Looking for an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320. Appreciate any help!


Sent.


----------



## Shawn P

Can I get an Image for a TCD648250B?


----------



## ThAbtO

Shawn P said:


> Can I get an Image for a TCD648250B?


Sent.


----------



## Shawn P

Any chance someone has an Mfstools .bak for a TCD648250B?


----------



## JasonReck

May I please have an image and any/tools or help for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320? It is stuck on the Welcome screen. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

JasonReck said:


> May I please have an image and any/tools or help for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320? It is stuck on the Welcome screen. Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Papapaul

Same please. Image for TCD746320.
Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

Papapaul said:


> Same please. Image for TCD746320.
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## bikeman147

Same please. Image for TCD746320.

Thank you.


----------



## bikeman147

bikeman147 said:


> Same please. Image for TCD746320.
> 
> Thank you.


Or I'll just wait for the Edge to come out and buy a couple of those.......with mini VOXs Jeez. It's not like I knew my teenager was going to toss the original drive when it wouldn't work with his W10 box. We pulled the stock drive on day one when we got the Premiere. We had already been through backup and restores with the the original Tivo we purchased in early 1999.... and the series 2.... and the HD. We've had more lifetime subs than their own CEO.

We simply had a group effort, family fail on keeping the OE drive with zero recordings except 30 minutes of live TV.

Whatever.... you all wield fake power like my IT department.


----------



## jmbach

bikeman147 said:


> Or I'll just wait for the Edge to come out and buy a couple of those.......with mini VOXs Jeez. It's not like I knew my teenager was going to toss the original drive when it wouldn't work with his W10 box. We pulled the stock drive on day one when we got the Premiere. We had already been through backup and restores with the the original Tivo we purchased in early 1999.... and the series 2.... and the HD. We've had more lifetime subs than their own CEO.
> 
> We simply had a group effort, family fail on keeping the OE drive with zero recordings except 30 minutes of live TV.
> 
> Whatever.... you all wield fake power like my IT department.


I may be reading it wrong but I seem to get the impression that you believe everyone at TCF has no other life and should be waiting around for a request from you and drop everything to answer it immediately.


----------



## ggieseke

bikeman147 said:


> Same please. Image for TCD746320.
> 
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## bikeman147

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks for the response (and seeing through my ^bump tirade!)


----------



## kram106

I'm looking for an image for the TCD24004A please. My mfstools backup will not restore. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

kram106 said:


> I'm looking for an image for the TCD24004A please. My mfstools backup will not restore. Thanks!


Sent, its for a similar model so it should work.


----------



## kram106

ThAbtO said:


> Sent, its for a similar model so it should work.


Tivo is working fine with that image. Now I just have to wait for the lifetime service transfer deal to happen again.


----------



## Pmack714

Could someone share an image for a TCD658000 that's post-Rovi update? I tried using an image for a TCD652160 that been in service as recently as June 2019 (11.0n.K1-01-2-652) but I can't get past guided setup with the "no providers/ZIP code" problem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

Pmack714 said:


> Could someone share an image for a TCD658000 that's post-Rovi update? I tried using an image for a TCD652160 that been in service as recently as June 2019 (11.0n.K1-01-2-652) but I can't get past guided setup with the "no providers/ZIP code" problem. Thanks in advance!


You cannot use an image from a different model, and you need to get it to update itself before going through Guided setup.

Image is sent.


----------



## kram106

Looking for an image for the TCD746320 please. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

kram106 said:


> Looking for an image for the TCD746320 please. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## kram106

Tivo is working fine with that image. I'm up to 150 hd hours now. Thanks!


----------



## carlo_b_me

BACKGROUND: I'm trying to replace a bad disk drive on one of my Premiere 746320 Tivos so I got a copy of premiere_linux_inc_supersize_jmfs_rev104.iso off the web and I tried to use Unetbootin to create a USB boot drive but it is not working ... unetbootin can't find 7z and the USB boot can't find /ubnkern when it tries to boot.

QUESTIONS:
Where are the instructions everyone on this thread refer to because y'all seem to be having success ? 
Also, how can I find a good .iso for supersizing my premiere TCD746320 with a WD 2TB (GreenPower. WD20EURX ) ? I'm pretty sure my old drive is "toast"... so if my old drive is totally dead, can I just use one of those SATA HDD "cloners" by making a clone of my OTHER still-working Premiere (TCD746320) drive or will that prevent me from "supersizing" the drive to use the 2TB space ?

Any help would be appreciated.

BTW: My only available desktop with SATA drives is an old linux machine running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx with 1 SATA1 and 1 SATA2 port ... I didn't think it would make a difference but at this point, I'm so tired of trying workarounds, I may just use my MacBook Pro and connect to the SATA drives with the USB port on the HDD cloner box.


----------



## ThAbtO

JMFS is getting old.

Use MFSTools 3.3. It can restore and expand with just 1 command line, on SATA or USB2.

I would not use green drives, rather go with red 5400RPM and can go up to 8TB.
Greens are no longer made and too much hassle from Intellipark and PUIS.


----------



## RxTimson

Need an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

RxTimson said:


> Need an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## carlo_b_me

ThAbtO said:


> JMFS is getting old.
> 
> Use MFSTools 3.3. It can restore and expand with just 1 command line, on SATA or USB2.
> 
> I would not use green drives, rather go with red 5400RPM and can go up to 8TB.
> Greens are no longer made and too much hassle from Intellipark and PUIS.


Thx, for the advice... I'll try to get MFSTools ; As for the drive, I already purchased a green 2TB because I read somewhere that although 8TB will work, 2TB is max *useable* by a Premiere TCD746320 and the rest will go unused; Is that also OLD INFO?


----------



## carlo_b_me

May I please have an image and any/tools or help for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320? It is stuck on the Welcome screen. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jmbach

carlo_b_me said:


> Thx, for the advice... I'll try to get MFSTools ; As for the drive, I already purchased a green 2TB because I read somewhere that although 8TB will work, 2TB is max *useable* by a Premiere TCD746320 and the rest will go unused; Is that also OLD INFO?


Yes. The Premiere can go up to 8 TB.


----------



## ggieseke

carlo_b_me said:


> May I please have an image and any/tools or help for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320? It is stuck on the Welcome screen. Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

carlo_b_me said:


> May I please have an image and any/tools or help for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320? It is stuck on the Welcome screen. Thank you in advance.


MFS Tools 3.2



carlo_b_me said:


> I read somewhere that although 8TB will work, 2TB is max *useable* by a Premiere TCD746320 and the rest will go unused; Is that also OLD INFO?


Old, old news, as far back as the Series 3.

A Premiere will use the full capacity of a 8TB. Namely, over 800 HD hrs storage.


----------



## carlo_b_me

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thx G


----------



## carlo_b_me

ThAbtO said:


> MFS Tools 3.2
> Old, old news, as far back as the Series 3.
> A Premiere will use the full capacity of a 8TB. Namely, over 800 HD hrs storage.


Thx T, I'll definitely take advantage of that next time ...
unfortunately, I'm having trouble getting a copy of MFSTools 3.2 for 32-bit x86
or a MAC OSX version for 64-bit i7 MacBook Pro ....so for now, I'm stuck.


----------



## Ace007

carlo_b_me said:


> Thx T, I'll definitely take advantage of that next time ...
> unfortunately, I'm having trouble getting a copy of MFSTools 3.2 for 32-bit x86
> or a MAC OSX version for 64-bit i7 MacBook Pro ....so for now, I'm stuck.


I'm in need of a copy of MFSTools and an image for my TCD658000. I was getting S03 errors and tried wiping the guide data and now it just sits for hours saying it will wipe. I have an old WD Red 4TB drive laying around that I can use to get it up (My Bolt+ is being replaced as that just went 4 blinky lights, but my wife needs to watch TV now!!!!!) . If someone can PM me both I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## ThAbtO

Ace007 said:


> I'm in need of a copy of MFSTools and an image for my TCD658000. I was getting S03 errors and tried wiping the guide data and now it just sits for hours saying it will wipe. I have an old WD Red 4TB drive laying around that I can use to get it up (My Bolt+ is being replaced as that just went 4 blinky lights, but my wife needs to watch TV now!!!!!) . If someone can PM me both I would be greatly appreciative.


Sent.

The Max drive you can use in these Series 3 is 2TB.


----------



## tdm418

I need an image for the wife's HD TCD652160, and any relevant information. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Genesis211

I have a Tivo HD with a dead HD and am looking for an image file for model: TCD652160 and a link to download MFSTools. Thank you very much!


----------



## Ace007

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> The Max drive you can use in these Series 3 is 2TB.


Thanks - I realized that but I had a 4TB Pro handy and no immediate needs for it. At some point I'll buy a 2TB Red and redo the install but had to get something up for the wife before I was found floating in a river . Thanks for the help - I am up and running.


----------



## ThAbtO

If its a WD red Pro, those are 7200RPM drives and the power supply will have issues with it, as well as more heat to contend with.

If you have Amazon prime, you should be able to get it on 1-day delivery.


----------



## silentguy

Genesis211 said:


> I have a Tivo HD with a dead HD and am looking for an image file for model: TCD652160 and a link to download MFSTools. Thank you very much!


Me too. I need the TCD652160 image


----------



## ThAbtO

silentguy said:


> Me too. I need the TCD652160 image


Duplicate request.


----------



## bowl2cash

I need 810H image...thanks!


----------



## Steve Taylor

_I have a Premiere TCD746320. I am stuck on the Welcome Screen, I understand I need a new image?

Where, how do I get this image?
_


----------



## ggieseke

Steve Taylor said:


> _I have a Premiere TCD746320. I am stuck on the Welcome Screen, I understand I need a new image?
> 
> Where, how do I get this image?_


Sent.


----------



## Steve Taylor

Thanks


----------



## charmedblu06

After 3 solid years my hdd on my Tivo Bolt+ died. Do you have the image for TCD849300 and instructions. 

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

No Bolt image, it is still on the Bolt not the hard drive. Swap in a new drive of similar size. Yes, it will be blank and Bolt will format it.


----------



## charmedblu06

ThAbtO said:


> No Bolt image, it is still on the Bolt not the hard drive. Swap in a new drive of similar size. Yes, it will be blank and Bolt will format it.


Thank for the info. Since my Tivo bolt+ had a 3TB hdd, I notice this drives are hard to find or super expensive. Can I replaced it with a 2TB drive?


----------



## ThAbtO

Doubt it. Similar size or larger.


----------



## jmbach

charmedblu06 said:


> Thank for the info. Since my Tivo bolt+ had a 3TB hdd, I notice this drives are hard to find or super expensive. Can I replaced it with a 2TB drive?


Since the Bolt will reimage the drive, it can be of any size up to 3 TB unless you want to use a program called MFSR which will allow you to go larger.

Other issue is for those Bolts that are running TE4 (Hydra/Mira) some drives will not boot to completion and get stuck in the starting up screen. So if you experience that, try a different drive.


----------



## joball70

Anyone have an image for a Tivo Premiere XL4 TCD758250?


----------



## ggieseke

joball70 said:


> Anyone have an image for a Tivo Premiere XL4 TCD758250?


Sent.


----------



## Dambro1978

hi I need a disc image for a premiere tcd 746320. my unit wont start and i want to format a new drive and start fresh


----------



## ggieseke

Dambro1978 said:


> hi I need a disc image for a premiere tcd 746320. my unit wont start and i want to format a new drive and start fresh


Sent.


----------



## aaronwt

charmedblu06 said:


> Thank for the info. Since my Tivo bolt+ had a 3TB hdd, I notice this drives are hard to find or super expensive. Can I replaced it with a 2TB drive?


3TB or smaller will work in the Bolt and it will automatically format and prepare it.

Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB)


----------



## marcao

I’m trying to recover a Pioneer DVR-810H that is stuck on the Welcome Starting Up screen. Model is DVR-810H-S. Would anyone have an image for this one?


----------



## abacus

Anyone have an image for a TCD746320? My drive died and I don’t have a backup image.


----------



## ggieseke

abacus said:


> Anyone have an image for a TCD746320? My drive died and I don't have a backup image.


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

bowl2cash said:


> I need 810H image...thanks!





marcao said:


> I'm trying to recover a Pioneer DVR-810H that is stuck on the Welcome Starting Up screen. Model is DVR-810H-S. Would anyone have an image for this one?


Sorry, this is not available.


----------



## jdcarpe

I am in need of a 746320 image, if anyone can help, please.


----------



## ggieseke

jdcarpe said:


> I am in need of a 746320 image, if anyone can help, please.


Sent.


----------



## Stephen Murphy

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


As do I. Moved from RI to CO and after waiting a year, went to set up my TiVo and dead. Lights and reboot indicate a dead HDD.


----------



## ggieseke

Stephen Murphy said:


> As do I. Moved from RI to CO and after waiting a year, went to set up my TiVo and dead. Lights and reboot indicate a dead HDD.


Sent.


----------



## marcao

ThAbtO said:


> Sorry, this is not available.


Is there a documented process to extract an image from a working 810H? I might be able to borrow a working one to create an image.


----------



## ThAbtO

WinMFS is used mostly, Windows program. Its just a basic Backup and it will create a .TBK file.


----------



## Winbatch

Can I get an image for Toshiba SDH-400? Note I have an Instant Cake for Series 2 from many years go. Is this still the way to do it?


----------



## ThAbtO

Winbatch said:


> Can I get an image for Toshiba SDH-400?


It is not available.


----------



## Winbatch

ThAbtO said:


> It is not available.


Too old/all have removed it from their respective collections?


----------



## ThAbtO

Never saw one.


----------



## equinoxe

Hi folks -

Got an old TivoHD (652) with a dead HDD and lifetime sub - need image if available. 11n preferred.

TIA


----------



## ThAbtO

equinoxe said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> Got an old TivoHD (652) with a dead HDD and lifetime sub - need image if available. 11n preferred.
> 
> TIA


Sent.


----------



## equinoxe

Many thanks!
Could I trouble you for a TCD658000 for my XL as well? If you don't have one I'll understand.


----------



## ThAbtO

equinoxe said:


> Could I trouble you for a TCD658000 for my XL as well?


Sent.


----------



## equinoxe

Thanks again - I am forever in your debt.


----------



## tillertyler

Hi, I am having issues with my Tivo Premiere (TCD746320), it won't complete the guided setup (keeps rebooting at Loading Info step when it says "Preparing to Load.."). I am hoping a new image will solve this issue. I can't seem to find a thread that has been able to help me. I've tried multiple network configurations (wired and with wireless dongle), with/without cable card & tuner attached, etc. Nothing seems to work. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

tillertyler said:


> Hi, I am having issues with my Tivo Premiere (TCD746320), it won't complete the guided setup (keeps rebooting at Loading Info step when it says "Preparing to Load.."). I am hoping a new image will solve this issue. I can't seem to find a thread that has been able to help me. I've tried multiple network configurations (wired and with wireless dongle), with/without cable card & tuner attached, etc. Nothing seems to work. Thank you in advance!


Sent.


----------



## maniacdevnull

Hi all, looking for an image for a TCD652160 (Tivo HD). Hard drive crapped out, a have a new blank drive but I need something to image onto it please.


----------



## tillertyler

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## ThAbtO

maniacdevnull said:


> Hi all, looking for an image for a TCD652160 (Tivo HD). Hard drive crapped out, a have a new blank drive but I need something to image onto it please.


Sent.

What drive make/model are you going to use? Don't use any drive that is 7200+ RPM, No benefit, more power/heat.

Recommended is the WD Red, WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX (max)


----------



## maniacdevnull

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> What drive make/model are you going to use? Don't use any drive that is 7200+ RPM, No benefit, more power/heat.
> 
> Recommended is the WD Red, WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX (max)


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Daniel Mackoway

MY Tivo Premiere disk failed. Can I get a system image for TCD746320?


----------



## ggieseke

Daniel Mackoway said:


> MY Tivo Premiere disk failed. Can I get a system image for TCD746320?


Sent.


----------



## Kernel57213

I need an image for TiVo series 3 TCD848250b

TY


----------



## ThAbtO

Kernel57213 said:


> I need an image for TiVo series 3 TCD848250b
> 
> TY


Check that... its not a valid model.


----------



## Kernel57213

old eyes. maybe TCD648250b
i will post a jpg of it next  ty


----------



## Kernel57213

its definitely TCD648250b


----------



## ThAbtO

Kernel57213 said:


> old eyes. maybe TCD648250b
> i will post a jpg of it next  ty


I figured as much.

Sent.


----------



## jwillis84

robomeister said:


> I have an image for a Pioneer DVR-810H. Who needs one?


Would you have an image for a Humax DRT800 ?

Thanks!

Dec 22, 2019 - Humax DRT800 image found. Thanks!


----------



## bryant_ms

I have an old Tivo HD 652 with dead HD. Can I get an image for the new HD?


----------



## ThAbtO

bryant_ms said:


> I have an old Tivo HD 652 with dead HD. Can I get an image for the new HD?


Sent.

I hope you are using a WD Red (not Pro line, 7200+ RPM) drive. The Green/AV drives are old and no longer produced, sold overpriced, need some things turned off to work in Tivo.


----------



## mysteryberto

My TCD748000 hard drive died. Could I please get an image? Thanks!


----------



## jon-WI

I'm also looking for a TCD748000 (TiVo Premiere XL) image. Thanks so much if anyone can help out!


----------



## ggieseke

mysteryberto said:


> My TCD748000 hard drive died. Could I please get an image? Thanks!





jon-WI said:


> I'm also looking for a TCD748000 (TiVo Premiere XL) image. Thanks so much if anyone can help out!


Sent.


----------



## rayman757

Looking for an image for a Series 2 tcd540040. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## apparition6

Looking for TCD748000 (TiVo Premiere XL) image for hard drive replacement. Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

rayman757 said:


> Looking for an image for a Series 2 tcd540040. any help would be greatly appreciated!


Sent. The max size drive you can use for Series 2 is 1TB.

Be sure that it still has a Tivo service subscription as it is useless without. It is best if its a lifetime subscription. If not, then it cannot be activated anymore (Basically its trash then.)


----------



## mysteryberto

Looking for an image for a TCD746500. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

apparition6 said:


> Looking for TCD748000 (TiVo Premiere XL) image for hard drive replacement. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

mysteryberto said:


> Looking for an image for a TCD746500. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## FalconWatch

I need a image for a Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320.
thanks


----------



## rayman757

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. The max size drive you can use for Series 2 is 1TB.
> 
> Be sure that it still has a Tivo service subscription as it is useless without. It is best if its a lifetime subscription. If not, then it cannot be activated anymore (Basically its trash then.)


It is a lifetime unit. The file you sent me keeps giving an error "Not a valid backup file".


----------



## ThAbtO

rayman757 said:


> The file you sent me keeps giving an error "Not a valid backup file".


Are you using the attached WinMFS 9.3f? Under Administrator user? Follow the instructions enclosed.


----------



## ggieseke

FalconWatch said:


> I need a image for a Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320.
> thanks


Sent.


----------



## star_treking

I'm on the lookout for Premiere XL4 TCD758250 image, thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

star_treking said:


> I'm on the lookout for Premiere XL4 TCD758250 image, thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## gtland

I need an image for premiere xl TCD748000. thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

gtland said:


> I need an image for premiere xl TCD748000. thanks!


Sent.


----------



## rayman757

ThAbtO said:


> Are you using the attached WinMFS 9.3f? Under Administrator user? Follow the instructions enclosed.


Followed your instructions and got the drive imaged, however now I'm having an issue where I can't continue with instructions you sent. I can't bypass guided setup and keep getting the "no zip codes" problem. Tried unplugging as suggested in another thread, and it began downloading an update then got stuck in an infinite powering up cycle. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmbach

rayman757 said:


> Followed your instructions and got the drive imaged, however now I'm having an issue where I can't continue with instructions you sent. I can't bypass guided setup and keep getting the "no zip codes" problem. Tried unplugging as suggested in another thread, and it began downloading an update then got stuck in an infinite powering up cycle. Any suggestions?


Try a factory reset. Enter the kickstart portal then type 7654321. See of it fixes the issue.


----------



## Langly

I have a few premiere xl TCD748000 with dead drives and need an image for restoration, thanks.


----------



## gtland

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


got the image and burn to an 1TB ssd. now I get stuck in the guided setup loop, google have not provide
a useful guide yet. help...


----------



## ggieseke

Langly said:


> I have a few premiere xl TCD748000 with dead drives and need an image for restoration, thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Langly

Having an odd problem on the TCD748000 now. I get the image written just fine, the TiVo boots and loads properly and begins guided setup. Guided setup downloads just fine, starts to load data then immediately reboots and comes right back to guided setup and never getting past trying to load the downloaded data. Not sure what's wrong but I've tried it with two drives any ideas? Is there something else wrong with them? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Langly said:


> Having an odd problem on the TCD748000 now. I get the image written just fine, the TiVo boots and loads properly and begins guided setup. Guided setup downloads just fine, starts to load data then immediately reboots and comes right back to guided setup and never getting past trying to load the downloaded data. Not sure what's wrong but I've tried it with two drives any ideas? Is there something else wrong with them? Thanks.


Press the Info button on your remote at the first screen in Guided Setup and post the software version that it shows.


----------



## protege2003

ggieseke said:


> Press the Info button on your remote at the first screen in Guided Setup and post the software version that it shows.


Having the same issue with a 748 that I swapped in a new drive from a never activate 748500... starts to load downloaded data and reboots.

Software version 20.6.1.RC14-01-2-746


----------



## ggieseke

protege2003 said:


> Having the same issue with a 748 that I swapped in a new drive from a never activate 748500... starts to load downloaded data and reboots.
> 
> Software version 20.6.1.RC14-01-2-746


Hmmm. I think you meant "a never activated 746500", which is the wrong software for a 748. If you have a 1TB or larger drive handy let me know and I can send you the correct image for a Premiere XL.


----------



## protege2003

Your right 746, I have 746320 Lifetime with a dead drive. I have a 746500 new never activated, I would like to get the drive from the 500 working in the 320 and not have to buy another drive.

I'm trying the "76543210 clear and delete everything right now to see if that works.

If you have an image that will work on a 500 GB drive from a 746500 to plant in in a 746320 I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ggieseke

protege2003 said:


> If you have an image that will work on a 500 GB drive from a 746500 to plant in in a 746320 I would greatly appreciate it.


Sent.


----------



## protege2003

protege2003 said:


> Your right 746, I have 746320 Lifetime with a dead drive. I have a 746500 new never activated, I would like to get the drive from the 500 working in the 320 and not have to buy another drive.
> 
> I'm trying the "76543210 clear and delete everything right now to see if that works.
> 
> If you have an image that will work on a 500 GB drive from a 746500 to plant in in a 746320 I would greatly appreciate it.


Doing the "76543210 clear and delete everything move worked. Cleared the drive and set the flag to down load the update. It went through the update and started at the guided setup again. All is good.


----------



## idaharry

I need a image for a Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320, the device just died.
help!


----------



## ggieseke

idaharry said:


> I need a image for a Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320, the device just died.
> help!


Sent.


----------



## RobertRayDay

Hi,

I need an image for a TCD746320

Thanks in advance for the valuable resource.


----------



## ggieseke

RobertRayDay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need an image for a TCD746320
> 
> Thanks in advance for the valuable resource.


Sent.


----------



## jhill1977

Langly said:


> Having an odd problem on the TCD748000 now. I get the image written just fine, the TiVo boots and loads properly and begins guided setup. Guided setup downloads just fine, starts to load data then immediately reboots and comes right back to guided setup and never getting past trying to load the downloaded data. Not sure what's wrong but I've tried it with two drives any ideas? Is there something else wrong with them? Thanks.


I'm experiencing the same issue, but with a Premiere XL4 TCD758250 image.

I'm also unable to get past the guided setup with the replacement drive...it just endlessly loops after downloading the Guided Setup updates...


----------



## jwillis84

That sounds like a problem I had with several old Series 2 images.

The solution for me was to (not) Clear and Delete or Change Zip code, or do anything that caused a Guided Setup (until "after") a Tivo Update had been completed while the Tivo was still setup to work outside of Guided Setup.

In my case those Tivo software images were pre-2016.

In 2016 I think they changed the Tivo database format such that even if Guide Data were downloaded, the old Tivo software did not understand it and would go back into Guided setup again and again. There was no way to get out of the Guided Setup for Tivo Series 2 for me.

I had backups of the old hdd images and restored then forced a connection to Tivo from Settings and rebooted. It said "Preparing and then Applying" Service Update for a long while on start up. I then checked the Tivo Software version and it had the numbers 2016 in it, which was new.

After that it could go through a Guided Setup and finish, and everything worked.

You do have to have a USB to Ethernet or WiFi adapter since Tivo no longer has a Dialup service. And the Tivo does need to be configured from Settings to "Use Netwotk" connection. The old Series 2 defaulted to Dialup only.. which will never work.

In my case DHCP no longer works, Static no longer works. The network connection has to be set to "Self Configiure" to work. Its not intuitive. But I think thats because all network equipment now puts DHCPv6 in front of DHCPv4 which the Tivos used and that no longer works. My guess is it timesout and the Tivo is left stranded without a network connection.


----------



## videoJon

Also looking for a image for TCD 746320 tivo series 4. It crapped out a few hours ago and i'm rushing to replace it. Any help is greatly appreciated. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## videoJon

videoJon said:


> Also looking for a image for TCD 746320 tivo series 4. It crapped out a few hours ago and i'm rushing to replace it. Any help is greatly appreciated. Happy Holidays everyone!


Willing to donate to anyone that can help via paypal. Thanks again


----------



## jhill1977

I'm looking for an image for a Premiere4 TCD750500. My 500GB factory drive is stuck in a "Guided Setup Loop" trying to upgrade from 20.5.2

Any chance someone had a DVRBars image with 20.7.4b.RC3 or possibly 20.7.4b.R42 ? Obviously, given the recent issues with the "Guided Setup Loop", the newer the image the better.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ggieseke

videoJon said:


> Also looking for a image for TCD 746320 tivo series 4. It crapped out a few hours ago and i'm rushing to replace it. Any help is greatly appreciated. Happy Holidays everyone!


Sent.


----------



## clueless88

Have a Premier 4 XL that gets stuck during guided setup (S02 error) via ethernet--tried power rebooting, tried non-guided setup, still get the S02 error after the unit connects to the server and finishes download. Not sure what I should do next. Have a 500GB seagate video HD that I could install--would a 500 GB drive work in the TCD 748000 Tivo Premiere?

If so, am looking for an image for TCD 748000.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## ThAbtO

What is a non-guided setup? The mistake everyone makes is to Re-run Guided Setup when it cannot complete a network connection and it would get stuck, no going backwards either. 

The XL drive is a 1TB and that would be the smallest drive it can use. (The image would not fit in something smaller.)

While you are at it trying to fix it, why not get a larger drive, WD Red (Not Pro, 7200+ RPM) up to 8TB. Use the requested image, which the tool program to use is DVRBars, then use MFSTools 3.x to expand and use the full space.


----------



## clueless88

What is the remedy if one ran the guided setup before a network connection was completed? Would formatting the existing drive and then putting the requested image on that drive work? 

I think you nailed the root of the problem ThAbtO!


----------



## ThAbtO

clueless88 said:


> Would formatting the existing drive and then putting the requested image on that drive work?


You would need to wipe the drive and put a working image on it. No computer format is compatible with Tivo.

Once the network issues is fixed, and the Tivo can connect successfully, then a Guided Setup can be completed. Guided Setup connects to Tivo about 3 times in its process. Another part is the Software version, anything older than v20.7 may have problems trying to update.

Another thing that can happen is Error S02/S03 and mostly this happens when it cannot clear out old data before the new data can be retrieved. Such as Guide.


----------



## clueless88

Not sure what happened, but after repeated multiple attempts the past few days, I was able to get the unit to go through the Guided Setup process successfully. Just like you said ThAbtO, it cycled through the Guided Setup (without errors) 3 or so times before completing the setup.

Thankfully I didn't have to re-image the hard drive.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## NorthAlabama

from another thread, image is needed for a tcd748000, thx:



tomplex said:


> Yes I need an Image please.


----------



## tomplex

Yup. I need an image for Premier XL 748000.

I did not read between the lines. The reply in the other thread was a link pointing me to ask here. Duh.

Thanks


----------



## Schutzie

Newbie here. Glad I found this site and thanks for allowing me to join.

I have a Premier (TCD74500) that I dragged out of the mothballs. HELP! When first fired up it seemed to work... mostly. But when I tried to change channel lineups, it went into Setup mode and is now stuck in a loop. It will procede through setup to the "Getting Setup Info" screen, but will not go past the "Loading Info" step. It starts the process all over again. I have tried getting into Kickstart to no avail. When I select 52 or 56, the green and yellow lights alternately flash, then it continues setup as if I hadn't attempted Kickstart. I removed the HD and checked it using Seatools. Drive appears to be OK. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke

Schutzie said:


> Newbie here. Glad I found this site and thanks for allowing me to join.
> 
> I have a Premier (TCD74500) that I dragged out of the mothballs. HELP! When first fired up it seemed to work... mostly. But when I tried to change channel lineups, it went into Setup mode and is now stuck in a loop. It will procede through setup to the "Getting Setup Info" screen, but will not go past the "Loading Info" step. It starts the process all over again. I have tried getting into Kickstart to no avail. When I select 52 or 56, the green and yellow lights alternately flash, then it continues setup as if I hadn't attempted Kickstart. I removed the HD and checked it using Seatools. Drive appears to be OK. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Image sent.


----------



## Schutzie

ggieseke said:


> Image sent.


Thank you!


----------



## Hogboy

New to forum and I have a 746320 that will not boot. Screen freezes. Could some send me an image for a 746320. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

Hogboy said:


> New to forum and I have a 746320 that will not boot. Screen freezes. Could some send me an image for a 746320. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## Hogboy

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you so much. If I can ever help you, please ask.


----------



## jespenshade

I need an image for a TiVo HD series 3 TCD652160. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

jespenshade said:


> I need an image for a TiVo HD series 3 TCD652160. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## duhmel

I'm getting S03 errors after not having logged in for a few months I'd appreciate an image for a Series 3 TCD652160. Is there a link to installation instructions?


----------



## ThAbtO

duhmel said:


> I'm getting S03 errors after not having logged in for a few months I'd appreciate an image for a Series 3 TCD652160. Is there a link to installation instructions?


As noted here: S03 error, then black

You need to check/replace the power supply capacitors. Either you can do it, or find an electronics repair store. Until then, an image is not a stopgap, without the PS possible issue, it may cause issues with the new drive and image..

Recommended drive is WD Red (not Pro, or any 7200+ RPM) drive. WD10EFRX (1TB) or the max WD20EFRX (2TB).

Error S03 means there was too much old guide data to clear out and times out.

Image will be sent.


----------



## duhmel

ThAbtO said:


> As noted here: S03 error, then black
> 
> You need to check/replace the power supply capacitors. Either you can do it, or find an electronics repair store. Until then, an image is not a stopgap, without the PS possible issue, it may cause issues with the new drive and image..
> 
> Recommended drive is WD Red (not Pro, or any 7200+ RPM) drive. WD10EFRX (1TB) or the max WD20EFRX (2TB).
> 
> Error S03 means there was too much old guide data to clear out and times out.
> 
> Image will be sent.


I was able to get the unit started again and now it is hung up after I tried to clear program data.

I received the image (thanks) but when I tried to burn onto another HDD, I gor a message 'error writing media inode 1'. This happens when I tried to use two different HDDs - 250GM and 640GB. I formatted the old HDDs but that didn't help.


----------



## ThAbtO

When you formatted it, it erased everything and put its own format on it and taking up the space needed. (I think.)

Are you on an administrator windows user as noted?


----------



## sskraly

I'm trying to revive a TCD240040 (Series 2) with a bad 320GB from an old expansion. I tried to use MFSLive 1.4 to backup/restore it to a new 1TB but there were several uncorrectable reads noted during the process and it's still stuck at "Welcome Powering Up" as it was with the 320GB.

Would restoring a clean image to the 1TB be the next thing to try? I see a few of our experts had an image in the not too distant past--does anyone still have one they can send (or any other suggested fixes)?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ThAbtO

sskraly said:


> I'm trying to revive a TCD240040 (Series 2) with a bad 320GB from an old expansion. I tried to use MFSLive 1.4 to backup/restore it to a new 1TB but there were several uncorrectable reads noted during the process and it's still stuck at "Welcome Powering Up" as it was with the 320GB.
> 
> Would restoring a clean image to the 1TB be the next thing to try? I see a few of our experts had an image in the not too distant past--does anyone still have one they can send (or any other suggested fixes)?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Sent. It is for a slightly different model, but it should work.


----------



## kkeate

My beloved Tivo Premiere of 10 years finally bit the dust today. Attempting to replace the hard drive and need an image - TCD746320.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

kkeate said:


> My beloved Tivo Premiere of 10 years finally bit the dust today. Attempting to replace the hard drive and need an image - TCD746320.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Sent.


----------



## kad7777

Any chance an image for a Roamio Pro TCD840300 that I'm trying to get out of reboot.

Current software is 20.3.6.3


----------



## ThAbtO

kad7777 said:


> Any chance an image for a Roamio Pro TCD840300 that I'm trying to get out of reboot.
> 
> Current software is 20.3.6.3


There is no such image. It is self contained. Current software is v20.7.4 so yours is very old.
The reboot depends on when it is rebooting... At the Almost there screen, bad drive. You just need to swap out the drive for another, up to 3Tb.


----------



## kad7777

ThAbtO said:


> There is no such image. It is self contained. Current software is v20.7.4 so yours is very old.
> The reboot depends on when it is rebooting... At the Almost there screen, bad drive. You just need to swap out the drive for another, up to 3Tb.


Gets all the way to the "Getting Setup Info" page. Goes all the way down to loading (which there is no % of download), stays there a few seconds and reboots. Then gets all the way to the "Select Country" page. Go through all the setup again and eventually goes back to "Select Country" page. Tivo tells me it's on this loop because it was initially an Evaluation box and since that owner is not the owner anymore I will not be able to get passed this loop unless service is paid for.
BTW - HD is good. Has been wiped and formatted.


----------



## Genesis211

Looking for an image file for model: TCD652160

Thank you very much!


----------



## ThAbtO

Genesis211 said:


> Looking for an image file for model: TCD652160


Sent.


----------



## Genesis211

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## agentyx2001

Could someone please hook me up with a VHD file for a TCD746320?


----------



## ggieseke

agentyx2001 said:


> Could someone please hook me up with a VHD file for a TCD746320?


Sent.


----------



## agentyx2001

I screwed up. I meant to ask for a TBK file for a TCD746320.

I got both the VHD files I was sent, but I can't figure out how to make them work with WinMFS. And when I use DVRBars, it throws an error.


----------



## agentyx2001

So...can anyone hook me up with a TBK file for a TCD746320?


----------



## jmbach

There are no TBK files for a series 4 TiVos as WinMFS is for Series 3 and earlier. 

What errors/problems are you having with DvrBARS.


----------



## agentyx2001

jmbach said:


> There are no TBK files for a series 4 TiVos as WinMFS is for Series 3 and earlier.
> 
> What errors/problems are you having with DvrBARS.


I was very kindly supplied with two versions of the VHD file. I'm wondering if there was an issue with my first version of the file as it threw up errors on sectors when I did my first restore in the app. I ran VHD files on the file to try to fix it, but it didn't work. I can't remember the exact errors. When I downloaded the file today, maybe it copied right because when I ran the restore with todays file it worked.

I could not be more grateful with the excellent help provided by the people on this site, who provided me the softwares and tutorials to fix my system. It's now working and loading data. You've really provided a service to me. THANK YOU all!


----------



## ThAbtO

agentyx2001 said:


> I meant to ask for a TBK file for a TCD746320.


.TBK is a WinMFS backup file and WinMFS does not work on Premiere (TCD746320).


----------



## ggieseke

agentyx2001 said:


> I screwed up. I meant to ask for a TBK file for a TCD746320.
> 
> I got both the VHD files I was sent, but I can't figure out how to make them work with WinMFS. And when I use DVRBars, it throws an error.


There are no TBK files because WinMFS doesn't work on anything later than a Series 3. What error are you getting in DvrBARS?


----------



## Terminate&Stay Resident

yet another user who needs the image to replace the failed hard drive on a series 4 TCD746320 model. running 20.7.4b.RC3-746-2-746 software

Side note - would the drive from the WD10EURX expander work? I already have that unit hooked up to the Tivo, could move the drive over. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

You would be better using a new drive. That drive is aged and can cause issues earlier than expected. 

Recommended WD Red (not pro, 7200+ RPM) and can use up to 8TB.


----------



## yertua

Hi guys. I tried to setup a premiere 4 
TCD746320 for my parents which was in my closet for 5 years. It would connect to TiVo server but always reboots after it downloads the update and tries to load the update. Does it mean I need to reimage the hard drive to a later TiVo OS firmware? If so, can somebody send me an updated image? I would be greatly appreciative. Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

yertua said:


> Hi guys. I tried to setup a premiere 4
> TCD746320 for my parents which was in my closet for 5 years. It would connect to TiVo server but always reboots after it downloads the update and tries to load the update. Does it mean I need to reimage the hard drive to a later TiVo OS firmware? If so, can somebody send me an updated image? I would be greatly appreciative. Thank you.


It could just mean its trying to apply the update.


----------



## yertua

ThAbtO said:


> It could just mean its trying to apply the update.


it reboots every time it trys to apply update. And the loops begins. I believe my OS version is too old and TiVo update crashes it. Hence I would like to see if I get a clean image, it would update it.
Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

What version is it on? (System Information)


----------



## yertua

Software version 20.4.1-01-2-746. Its on guided menu and when applying update after connecting to TiVo server, it reboots and the loop begins. This premiere has lifetime service...any way to fix this issue? Thanks


----------



## b7482LAX

Good morning. I need a disc image for a premiere tcd 746320. and i want to format a new drive and start fresh. Also in same fix as the previous poster. 

"Software version 20.4.1-01-2-746. Its on guided menu and when applying update after connecting to TiVo server, it reboots and the loop begins. This premiere has lifetime service...any way to fix this issue?

Thanks, also do I need to run MFS program first before placing image onto drive?
Thanks


----------



## jmbach

b7482LAX said:


> Good morning. I need a disc image for a premiere tcd 746320. and i want to format a new drive and start fresh. Also in same fix as the previous poster.
> 
> "Software version 20.4.1-01-2-746. Its on guided menu and when applying update after connecting to TiVo server, it reboots and the loop begins. This premiere has lifetime service...any way to fix this issue?
> 
> Thanks, also do I need to run MFS program first before placing image onto drive?
> Thanks


Try running kickstart 76543210. It is a clear and delete everything so everything but the OS will be lost. But if we're planning on starting anew with another image, it is worth a shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ggieseke

b7482LAX said:


> Good morning. I need a disc image for a premiere tcd 746320. and i want to format a new drive and start fresh. Also in same fix as the previous poster.
> 
> "Software version 20.4.1-01-2-746. Its on guided menu and when applying update after connecting to TiVo server, it reboots and the loop begins. This premiere has lifetime service...any way to fix this issue?
> 
> Thanks, also do I need to run MFS program first before placing image onto drive?
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## yertua

Thank you ggieske for your image. I was able to get my tcd764320 up and running by full restore image using DvrBARS that I got from ggieske and plugging the hard drive back in the Premiere. Now my parents are happy.


----------



## TiVolunteer

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Hi ggieseke,

I have exactly the same problem as yertua except my Premiere XL4 is on 20.6.1a.RC10-01-2-758. Any chance I could get a "post buyout" image from you.

Would GREATLY appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

TiVolunteer said:


> Hi ggieseke,
> 
> I have exactly the same problem as yertua except my Premiere XL4 is on 20.6.1a.RC10-01-2-758. Any chance I could get a "post buyout" image from you.
> 
> Would GREATLY appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry, the only recent image I have is for a TCD746320. My 748, 750 & 758 images are all pre-Rovi.


----------



## TiVolunteer

ggieseke said:


> Sorry, the only recent image I have is for a TCD746320. My 748, 750 & 758 images are all pre-Rovi.


Oh well. Thanks anyway.

If anyone else has an image or pointers, I'd greatly appreciate it. I know I can use Weaknees' $95 service for this but I'm not sure the unit is worth that investment.


----------



## fenikus

Hello, may I get the image for TCD746320? Trying to revive a Tivo after HDD and power supply failure


----------



## ggieseke

fenikus said:


> Hello, may I get the image for TCD746320? Trying to revive a Tivo after HDD and power supply failure


Sent.


----------



## fenikus

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Much appreciated ggieseke. My Tivo Premiere is now up and running with the help of your awesome DvrBARS program and parts from a used unit bought from eBay for $20 + $15 shipping!

Now that I have all this knowledge, I will look into getting a larger HDD


----------



## Jdify

Hello,
My tcd746320 drive died and I need an image.
Thanks!


----------



## krick

I have a TCD746320 Premiere with a possibly original 500GB hard drive that is stuck at the "deleting everything" screen.
I assume the hard drive is going bad so I want to replace the drive with a 1TB drive.
Is there a good image available for this purpose?


----------



## ThAbtO

Clear & Delete Everything can take a long time, even overnight or 2.


----------



## krick

ThAbtO said:


> Clear & Delete Everything can take a long time, even overnight or 2.


I let it run for 2 full days. I figured that had to be long enough for a 500GB hard drive.


----------



## ggieseke

Jdify said:


> Hello,
> My tcd746320 drive died and I need an image.
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

krick said:


> I have a TCD746320 Premiere with a possibly original 500GB hard drive that is stuck at the "deleting everything" screen.
> I assume the hard drive is going bad so I want to replace the drive with a 1TB drive.
> Is there a good image available for this purpose?


Sent.


----------



## Jdify

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks!


----------



## sometivohey

Hi.. Need an image for a 746320 (1TB). Still helping folks like me out? TIA!


----------



## ggieseke

sometivohey said:


> Hi.. Need an image for a 746320 (1TB). Still helping folks like me out? TIA!


Sent.


----------



## sometivohey

sometivohey said:


> Hi.. Need an image for a 746320 (1TB). Still helping folks like me out? TIA!


Worked like a charm, although I couldn't get DVRBars working on my PC so I used another one. Thanks for sending the file so fast!


----------



## mike01101

Hi Guys, 

I have a TCD748000 Tivo Premier XL 1TB hard drive stuck clearing guide data It's been running for over 24 hours. I could really use the HDD image.


----------



## Langly

ggieseke said:


> Press the Info button on your remote at the first screen in Guided Setup and post the software version that it shows.


Sorry it took so long to get back on this, I've been swamped and dealing with a lot of issues.

Version showing is 20.4.1-01-2-748


----------



## ggieseke

mike01101 said:


> I have a TCD748000 Tivo Premier XL 1TB hard drive stuck clearing guide data It's been running for over 24 hours. I could really use the HDD image.





Langly said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back on this, I've been swamped and dealing with a lot of issues.


Sorry, I no longer have working images for those models.
Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


----------



## Dino44

Hello, Can I please have an image for a TCD746320?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

Dino44 said:


> Hello, Can I please have an image for a TCD746320?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## skippyhorton

One more request for a TCD746500 with a 1TB drive?

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

skippyhorton said:


> One more request for a TCD746500 with a 1TB drive?


Sent.


----------



## 1Rider

TCD746320 Premiere image request please.

my unit is stuck in guided step up loop. it gets to the 'connect to tivo service update' phase then reboots back into guided step up.


----------



## Everlan

_TCD746320 Stuck on clear and delete ecerything. Already tried all Kickstart (52,56,57 )54 shows no errors, but still stuck on clear and delete everything..
Need Image please!_


----------



## ggieseke

Everlan said:


> _TCD746320 Stuck on clear and delete ecerything. Already tried all Kickstart (52,56,57 )54 shows no errors, but still stuck on clear and delete everything..
> Need Image please!_


Sent.


----------



## Everlan

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks!


----------



## mecake

Could I please get help finding a tcd746320 image. It is my only hope.


----------



## MikSo

Got perpetual reboots then all blinky lights. Pretty sure need a new hard drive. Please send image for TCD652160.

Looks like I have 3 bad capacitors on the power supply, but would like to have the image if replacing those doesn't fix...

And I can only find MFSTools from 2005 (version 2.0) MFS Tools
Update: found this MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## EWagz

Here's a copy of the message I rec'd on Jan 26, 2020 regarding the TCD652160 image. I've added the url paths just in case they didn't come across with the text.
Hope this helps.

TCD652160 HD v11.0n.K1.tbk

You would need to use WinMFS to restore the image.

Download the TBK image file above.
Download WinMFS (DOWNLOAD} 
Run WinMFS in Windows (W7+ for >3TB) under an administrator user.
Select the drive to use, if its blank, it will be listed, if not, then the mounted button (careful you do not select your Windows drive. The drive will get deleted.)
File, Restore, Select the downloaded file. It should only take a 3-5 minutes to complete. Click NO when it asks to expand.
Go to Tools/MFSAdd (in menu) to expand.
Go to Tools/SuperSize in menu.
Put drive in Tivo and it would take 5-6 minutes for it to boot.
If you can get to your Setting/network, connect to Tivo Service. You may need to make a few connections, until you get an update of the Tivo Software. (Without this update, Guided Setup will not get any providers/channels.)
Run Guided Setup.
Look in System Information for "Tivo Service Number" which may say "Not Available 000000000." If so, you would need to use "Clear & Delete Everything", would be under Messages & Settings / Restart or Reset System. (This needs to be done or it will not work properly.)
It will go through Guided Setup *Again*. (no choice)
End of message.


----------



## ggieseke

mecake said:


> Could I please get help finding a tcd746320 image. It is my only hope.


Sent.


----------



## marcao

I need an image for a TCD648250B. Can anyone help?


----------



## ThAbtO

EWagz said:


> Here's a copy of the message I rec'd on Jan 26, 2020 regarding the TCD652160 image. I've added the url paths just in case they didn't come across with the text.


Please delete this post of yours, this was meant for private posting not public.


----------



## ThAbtO

marcao said:


> I need an image for a TCD648250B. Can anyone help?


Sent.


----------



## marcao

One more request for image: TCD540140. Can anyone help?


----------



## marcao

Can anyone spare an image for the _TCD746320? Thanks!_


----------



## ThAbtO

marcao said:


> One more request for image: TCD540140. Can anyone help?





marcao said:


> Can anyone spare an image for the _TCD746320? Thanks!_


This is the 4th or 5th request for images, what gives?


----------



## marcao

ThAbtO said:


> This is the 4th or 5th request for images, what gives?


I am repairing a number TiVos. Sometimes my backups work well. When they don't work, your images work - and vice versa. Not sure why.


----------



## ggieseke

marcao said:


> Can anyone spare an image for the _TCD746320? Thanks!_


Sent.


----------



## JimmyWV

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> I hope you are using a WD Red (not Pro line, 7200+ RPM) drive. The Green/AV drives are old and no longer produced, sold overpriced, need some things turned off to work in Tivo.


What things need to be turned off and what programs/utilities do I need?

Need image for TCD748000. Thank you.

My 10 yo Premiere XL Series 4 (TCD748000) died. Neither WD utilities, nor W10 Disk Management, could find it. Spinrite level 2, didn't find anything wrong.

Bought Green 1 TB (WD10-EVVS-63M580). Old, perhaps overpriced, but less than my alternative (new OTA Edge).

Steps if I understand them: download image, connect new drive to PC, transfer/burn image to new drive. Is there a program to do this? Put new drive into box, connect cables, cross fingers?


----------



## ggieseke

JimmyWV said:


> What things need to be turned off and what programs/utilities do I need?
> 
> Need image for TCD748000. Thank you.
> 
> My 10 yo Premiere XL Series 4 (TCD748000) died. Neither WD utilities, nor W10 Disk Management, could find it. Spinrite level 2, didn't find anything wrong.
> 
> Bought Green 1 TB (WD10-EVVS-63M580). Old, perhaps overpriced, but less than my alternative (new OTA Edge).
> 
> Steps if I understand them: download image, connect new drive to PC, transfer/burn image to new drive. Is there a program to do this? Put new drive into box, connect cables, cross fingers?


Image sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


----------



## oneitchyeye

Need an image for a TCD746320. Got a good deal on a lifetime unit but the drive is dead. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

oneitchyeye said:


> Need an image for a TCD746320. Got a good deal on a lifetime unit but the drive is dead. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## cuppettcj

Hi, can someone please send me an image for my TCD652160? Thank you in advance!


----------



## aeuno

Hello, can someone please send me an image for a TCD746320? Thank you in advance!


----------



## jespenshade

Can anyone spare an image for the _TCD748000? Thanks!_


----------



## ggieseke

aeuno said:


> Hello, can someone please send me an image for a TCD746320? Thank you in advance!


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

jespenshade said:


> Can anyone spare an image for the _TCD748000? Thanks!_


Sent.


----------



## cuppettcj

cuppettcj said:


> Hi, can someone please send me an image for my TCD652160? Thank you in advance!


I think maybe my post got missed because it was at the bottom of the page? Or maybe I need to wait for someone else?


----------



## ThAbtO

cuppettcj said:


> I think maybe my post got missed because it was at the bottom of the page? Or maybe I need to wait for someone else?


Sent.


----------



## cuppettcj

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you!


----------



## akashingy

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


ggieseke - I also need the image for TCD746320, can you please send it to me as well? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

akashingy said:


> ggieseke - I also need the image for TCD746320, can you please send it to me as well? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## RTAdams89

Looking for an image for a TCD746320 now that mine is stuck clearing and deleting everything.


----------



## ThAbtO

RTAdams89 said:


> mine is stuck clearing and deleting everything.


Leave it overnight or 2.


----------



## RTAdams89

ThAbtO said:


> Leave it overnight or 2.


I'm 4 days in...


----------



## jmbach

RTAdams89 said:


> I'm 4 days in...


Try rebooting it and run KS 76543210. It does a little more than a c&de

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## RTAdams89

jmbach said:


> Try rebooting it and run KS 76543210. It does a little more than a c&de
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I'll give that a go and let it sit over night. I'm supposed to mail this thing out tomorrow evening (sold it)


----------



## ggieseke

RTAdams89 said:


> Looking for an image for a TCD746320 now that mine is stuck clearing and deleting everything.


Sent.


----------



## RTAdams89

Thanks. That took about 3 minutes to put on the existing hard drive and the TiVo booted right up. Not sure what the issue with the Clear and Delete was, but this fixed it.


----------



## Fil131

Can someone provide an image for my TCD758250? Thanks in advance


----------



## rabman

Looking for the latest TCD748000 image


----------



## Fil131

Fil131 said:


> Can someone provide an image for my TCD758250? Thanks in advance


Never mind KS 57 worked and solved my issue


----------



## ggieseke

rabman said:


> Looking for the latest TCD748000 image


Sent.


----------



## ggpipe

I need an image for a TiVo premier TCD746320 after I tried to reset it to factory defaults it is now stuck at the starting up page


----------



## ThAbtO

ggpipe said:


> I need an image for a TiVo premier TCD746320 after I tried to reset it to factory defaults it is now stuck at the starting up page





jmbach said:


> Try rebooting it and run KS 76543210. It does a little more than a c&de


----------



## alarson83

Could someone send the latest image for a TCD746320 ? Appear to be stuck on an older version from 2015 that won't update.


----------



## ggieseke

alarson83 said:


> Could someone send the latest image for a TCD746320 ? Appear to be stuck on an older version from 2015 that won't update.


Sent.


----------



## ggpipe

How do I do that?


----------



## Inventionroom

Thanks in advance for anyone who can send me the latest TCD746320 image.


----------



## ThAbtO

ggpipe said:


> How do I do that?


TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information

The above sequence is not on this list.


----------



## ggieseke

Inventionroom said:


> Thanks in advance for anyone who can send me the latest TCD746320 image.


Sent.


----------



## ggpipe

ThAbtO said:


> TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
> 
> The above sequence is not on this list.


I think the TiVo took the code but it is stuck at the "Clearing and deleting everything... This may take up to an hour" 
That screen stays up forever


----------



## saslazzaro

I could use a workable image for TCD652160 also! Thanks!


----------



## peasofcrap

Can someone send me a link to download an image for TCD 746320?


----------



## smoothster

I'm looking for an image for my Series 2 TCD240080 which needs to be restored, the HD has finally crashed on me

Any help with an Image would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ThAbtO

saslazzaro said:


> I could use a workable image for TCD652160 also! Thanks!


Sent.


smoothster said:


> I'm looking for an image for my Series 2 TCD240080 which needs to be restored, the HD has finally crashed on me


Sent. Its from a similar model and should work.


----------



## smoothster

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> Sent. Its from a similar model and should work.


Thanks for the quick response and the detailed instructions everything is up and running again


----------



## ggieseke

peasofcrap said:


> Can someone send me a link to download an image for TCD 746320?


Sent.


----------



## peasofcrap

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


THank you so mUCH!


----------



## disoculated

I would take it as a kindness if someone was able to help me acquire an image for a TCD758250 (premiere xl4).


----------



## ggieseke

disoculated said:


> I would take it as a kindness if someone was able to help me acquire an image for a TCD758250 (premiere xl4).


Sent.


----------



## ggpipe

It looks like I still need an image for a TiVo premier TCD746320 after I tried to reset it to factory defaults it is still stuck at the "Clearing and deleting everything...This may take up to an hour." It has been doing that for days now.

Pretty please?


----------



## protege2003

Need an image for a TCD748000 - Premiere XL... stuck on old version and need a newer one that will allow me to get past setup.


----------



## ggieseke

ggpipe said:


> It looks like I still need an image for a TiVo premier TCD746320 after I tried to reset it to factory defaults it is still stuck at the "Clearing and deleting everything...This may take up to an hour." It has been doing that for days now.
> 
> Pretty please?


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

protege2003 said:


> Need an image for a TCD748000 - Premiere XL... stuck on old version and need a newer one that will allow me to get past setup.


Sent.


----------



## disoculated

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much!


----------



## protege2003

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Did a complete restore with DvrBARS and it boots up to the point the yellow LED stops flashing then all of the LEDs light up and it reboots. Any suggestions as to what might be causing this or how to fix?

Stuck in boot loop, never gets past "Welcome! Starting up..."


----------



## jmbach

protege2003 said:


> Did a complete restore with DvrBARS and it boots up to the point the yellow LED stops flashing then all of the LEDs light up and it reboots. Any suggestions as to what might be causing this or how to fix?
> 
> Stuck in boot loop, never gets past "Welcome! Starting up..."


First I would run a manufacturer diagnostic on the drive with a full read then write with a final read. That will get rid of most flaky spots on the drive. Then restore the image ggieseke gave you and try again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrilleum

Im in need of an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320.

I've been resurrecting mine with product lifetime subscription now that I've moved to a place that I can use antenna again, after being unable to use it for 7 years. Was working great, could watch/pause/record live TV, and even the old shows were still playing back fine. Then I thought I would run "guided setup" as I changed zip codes, just to make sure everything was set up-to-date. With that, the process restarted at "loading image". No way to exit guided setup upon restart, so I was stuck in a "Guided Setup" loop with it always restarting at the same point.

Tried a bunch of kickstarts (now that I know what they are), and the "Emergency Software reinstall" made it worse. Now my Tivo does a restart-only loop -- after booting to the "just a few more minutes" screen it restarts again, no matter what.

Wish I knew it was important to make a backup images before failure... never would have thought I could brick my system running a standard setup. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ggieseke

Thrilleum said:


> Im in need of an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320.


Sent.


----------



## vjuliano

Can someone please send me a TiVo premier TCD746320 image?
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

vjuliano said:


> Can someone please send me a TiVo premier TCD746320 image?
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## Thrilleum

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Terry M

I too am looking for a TCD748000 image if someone can send me one.


----------



## ggieseke

Terry M said:


> I too am looking for a TCD748000 image if someone can send me one.


Sent.


----------



## Jim Heissenbuttel

Well, me too. Im in need of an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320.

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Jim Heissenbuttel said:


> Well, me too. Im in need of an image for a Tivo Premiere TCD746320.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## CopRock

Hello:
I'm looking for an image for a Tivo Series 2 TCD649080... also could use explicit instruction on how to use DvrBARS to place the image on an old desktop drive I was using as storage and have formatted clean [i guess you use the restore tab? Just want to make sure] 
Many advanced thanks...


----------



## ThAbtO

CopRock said:


> I'm looking for an image for a Tivo Series 2 TCD649080... also could use explicit instruction on how to use DvrBARS to place the image on an old desktop drive I was using as storage and have formatted clean [i guess you use the restore tab? Just want to make sure]
> Many advanced thanks...


What is the exact model of the drive? It may not work in a Tivo. Current hard drives are SATA and Series 2 and older are PATA and would need a specific SATA <-> PATA adapter. If you formatted the drive, you would need to erase it before placing an image on it.

Image would be sent momentarily.


----------



## CopRock

ThAbtO said:


> What is the exact model of the drive? It may not work in a Tivo. Current hard drives are SATA and Series 2 and older are PATA and would need a specific SATA <-> PATA adapter. If you formatted the drive, you would need to erase it before placing an image on it.
> 
> Image would be sent momentarily.


its a Western Digital WD3200AVJB ... the type of drive with a separate power and ide ribbon cables [now that i think about it this drive may have come from another defuncted not lifetime series 2 not an old desktop, but was using it as storage anyways]
Erasing the drive? Done on DvrBARS or Disk Management? [super timid newbie about this] 
thanks !


----------



## ThAbtO

CopRock said:


> Erasing the drive? Done on DvrBARS or Disk Management?


Either management or the drive manufacturer's software.


----------



## CopRock

ThAbtO said:


> Either management or the drive manufacturer's software.


Thanks for der image ... under Disk Management now, the drive which I had assigned as (S) do I 'Delete Volume' to erase? Or some other function? 
[the drive is completely empty of anything since I formatted some days ago, the only 'used space' is 480mb]


----------



## ThAbtO

CopRock said:


> Thanks for der image ... under Disk Management now, the drive which I had assigned as (S) do I 'Delete Volume' to erase? Or some other function?
> [the drive is completely empty of anything since I formatted some days ago, the only 'used space' is 480mb]


All of it, partitions, formats.


----------



## CopRock

ThAbtO said:


> All of it, partitions, formats.


I've think I've hit a wall, tried DVRbars but it only seems to work *vhd files not *tbk files, d/l winmfs but get nothing when I click Select Drive, not even the drives on this desktop show up [and of course don't want to mess with those!]
I wish these older machines was like my current Roamio where you can drop in a drive and it formats itself ... Doing this for a friend who fallen on harder economic times and using this with an digital to analogue OTA box

*****Edit: [I'm dim] forgot to run as admin, doing trying it again now*****


----------



## ThAbtO

In WinMFS, there is a button to show mounted drives, lower right.


----------



## CopRock

ThAbtO said:


> In WinMFS, there is a button to show mounted drives, lower right.


Yeah, i forgot to run as admin and got the drive to show up but when I try Restore with *tbk file I get "Not a valid backup file" under Last Error Message

**EDIT** I got a suggestion to redownload the tbk file and that seem to do it 
Thanks!!


----------



## rainbow

I have been messing around with my hd TCD652160 trying to keep it alive. Ultimately I think it is not the different hard drives I have been trying but the image. It seems to hang up and auto restart during the initial Tivo intro clip. 
If someone could provide me with an image for 652 it would be greatly appreciated. I can do it with either Dvr bars or winmfs.


----------



## ThAbtO

rainbow said:


> I have been messing around with my hd TCD652160 trying to keep it alive. Ultimately I think it is not the different hard drives I have been trying but the image. It seems to hang up and auto restart during the initial Tivo intro clip.
> If someone could provide me with an image for 652 it would be greatly appreciated. I can do it with either Dvr bars or winmfs.


The type of drive does matter, due to the small power supply, it cannot power most drives. WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX, these use the least amount of power and work. The power supply is also a factor with its bad capacitors.


----------



## rainbow

ThAbtO said:


> The type of drive does matter, due to the small power supply, it cannot power most drives. WD10EFRX, WD20EFRX, these use the least amount of power and work. The power supply is also a factor with its bad capacitors.


I had thought about that as well. I had another decommissioned 652 so had switched the power supply. I have a saved image that I used to re do the orig hd (WD1600AVJS)from the decommissioned Tivo. Also tried a 2t wd hard drive Just in case both orig hard drives might have been failing . (I zeroed out the hard drives as well and ran WD tests and all 3 passed). I looked at the caps and they looked ok. ( had prev experience with bad caps from a couple of oleds I had).

Figured I could try a new image in case that might solve the problem.


----------



## rainbow

My 652 premiere hd is still periodically freezing at the intro clip. Anyone willing to supply me with an image?


----------



## ThAbtO

rainbow said:


> My 652 premiere hd is still periodically freezing at the intro clip. Anyone willing to supply me with an image?


Sent.

The 652 is not a Premiere, that would be a 74x.


----------



## rainbow

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> The 652 is not a Premiere, that would be a 74x.


Yeah!! Thank you for the image.
I stand corrected re Tivo hd, I knew that but had a momentary senior moment . I have downloaded it and just completed the winmfs and have the hard drive in the Tivo. so far the hard drive is working normally while updating the programming.

I will watch it but I really think that has fixed my issues with the original image being corrupted.
Thanks again.


----------



## BuzzDVR

Been messing around with my TCD652160 HD unit, which will not connect to Tivo, but still has lifetime service and was working fine, though making a mechanical noise until powered off about 4 months ago. Now I've relocated to new home, and the unit is insisting on going through initial setup, which consistently fails with S03. I've kickstarted with all available options, including downloading the image from Tivo (K/S 56), but it all fails. Thinking it's probably the hard drive, but Kickstart 57 did not find any errors. But I ordered an identical 160 GB drive anyway, and now need to find a copy of winmfs and probably an image of the original HD. Help? Thanks, all, especially ThAbtO


----------



## ThAbtO

BuzzDVR said:


> Been messing around with my TCD652160 HD unit, which will not connect to Tivo, but still has lifetime service and was working fine, though making a mechanical noise until powered off about 4 months ago. Now I've relocated to new home, and the unit is insisting on going through initial setup, which consistently fails with S03. I've kickstarted with all available options, including downloading the image from Tivo (K/S 56), but it all fails. Thinking it's probably the hard drive, but Kickstart 57 did not find any errors. But I ordered an identical 160 GB drive anyway, and now need to find a copy of winmfs and probably an image of the original HD. Help? Thanks, all, especially ThAbtO


You would be better off with a larger drive, like the WD10EFRX (1TB) or WD20EFRX (2TB). The image is originally for the 160GB and an issue can be where you try to place the image on the same drive size and there are not sufficient sectors to hold it. The program may complain about it. The Tivo software may be too old to be able to update itself, so the image I have is current. The Error S03 mainly means its trying to clear out old guide data and it takes too long and times out.

Sent image.


----------



## BuzzDVR

ThAbtO said:


> You would be better off with a larger drive, like the WD10EFRX (1TB) or WD20EFRX (2TB). The image is originally for the 160GB and an issue can be where you try to place the image on the same drive size and there are not sufficient sectors to hold it. The program may complain about it. The Tivo software may be too old to be able to update itself, so the image I have is current. The Error S03 mainly means its trying to clear out old guide data and it takes too long and times out.
> 
> Sent image.


OK, well I already ordered the little drive (figuring keep things the same = best chance for success) and backed up and restored my old drive to it. Will try that first Thank you SO MUCH for the image and instructions!!


----------



## BuzzDVR

So yes, the identical make/model 160 GB drive failed (rookie mistake not to upgrade size) but I'm wondering if there's a workaround to salvage my error...I am getting the insufficient space error 22 "No available space..."


----------



## jmbach

BuzzDVR said:


> Been messing around with my TCD652160 HD unit, which will not connect to Tivo, but still has lifetime service and was working fine, though making a mechanical noise until powered off about 4 months ago. Now I've relocated to new home, and the unit is insisting on going through initial setup, which consistently fails with S03. I've kickstarted with all available options, including downloading the image from Tivo (K/S 56), but it all fails. Thinking it's probably the hard drive, but Kickstart 57 did not find any errors. But I ordered an identical 160 GB drive anyway, and now need to find a copy of winmfs and probably an image of the original HD. Help? Thanks, all, especially ThAbtO


You can try to disconnect it from the internet for a week and let it do its garbage collection while not trying to add data from the TiVo servers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

BuzzDVR said:


> So yes, the identical make/model 160 GB drive failed (rookie mistake not to upgrade size) but I'm wondering if there's a workaround to salvage my error...I am getting the insufficient space error 22 "No available space..."


That was explained as a possibility and it looked like it happened.


----------



## jmbach

BuzzDVR said:


> So yes, the identical make/model 160 GB drive failed (rookie mistake not to upgrade size) but I'm wondering if there's a workaround to salvage my error...I am getting the insufficient space error 22 "No available space..."


A work around would be to restore the image you got to any drive that is bigger than 160 GB and then use MFSTools to copy that image to your new 160GB drive with the shrink command.

Not sure if that image needs to boot first before it can be copied.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noname2020

Can someone please send me a TiVo premier TCD746320 image?
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

noname2020 said:


> Can someone please send me a TiVo premier TCD746320 image?
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## Mark Wright

Got an issue with my old drive, can someone please send me a TCD746320 image?


----------



## jmbach

Mark Wright said:


> Got an issue with my old drive, can someone please send me a TCD746320 image?


What size drive are you putting back in there?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Wright

a 1TB drive


----------



## ggieseke

Mark Wright said:


> a 1TB drive


Sent.


----------



## Mark Wright

Thank you!


----------



## cafihapa

I could use a TCD746320 image - it's for a 2tb hard drive, a WD20EZAZ, specifically.


----------



## ThAbtO

Not sure if that WD Blue will work in the Tivo.


----------



## cafihapa

ThAbtO said:


> Not sure if that WD Blue will work in the Tivo.


I wasn't sure if it would, either, due to power requirements. But, it's the only hdd I have laying around, and I'm trying to help a friend out - they're airing a graduation ceremony for her son on TV on Thursday she wants to record. The box took a crap today, and I don't know if Amazon can get me a drive in time.

If it won't work, I'll try shopping best buys tomorrow, but, I need an image, first and foremost :^)


----------



## ThAbtO

Drives that is known to work, ending in EFRX, PURX, PURZ. Apparently the EFRX is being labeled as an older model, replaced by EFAX (which doesn't work in Tivo, except 1 case).


----------



## cafihapa

I was just hoping for an image in a PM?


----------



## ggieseke

cafihapa said:


> I could use a TCD746320 image - it's for a 2tb hard drive, a WD20EZAZ, specifically.


Sent.


----------



## cafihapa

Thank you!


----------



## hal2k

Hi There - Does someone have an image for a TCD746320? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

hal2k said:


> Hi There - Does someone have an image for a TCD746320? Thanks in advance.


What size drive do you plan to use?


----------



## hal2k

I picked it up from ebay really cheap. It was complaining about a missing cablecard so I initiated a guided setup. It is stuck at the end of the first Tivo connect at 99% with a S02 error. I am guessing it is a 500 gb drive but haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## vcatony

My lifetime TCD540040 just died an I don't have a backup so I am looking for an image for it! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ThAbtO

vcatony said:


> My lifetime TCD540040 just died an I don't have a backup so I am looking for an image for it! Any help is appreciated!


Sent.

The max size you can use is 1TB. Not all SATA-to-IDE adapters work with a Tivo.


----------



## vcatony

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> The max size you can use is 1TB. Not all SATA-to-IDE adapters work with a Tivo.


Thanks so much. Will try it tomorrow.


----------



## sirhcl

I need an image for a TCD746320. My HDD died after a thunderstorm. Going to use a 2TB drive. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

sirhcl said:


> I need an image for a TCD746320. My HDD died after a thunderstorm. Going to use a 2TB drive. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## jjcheap

Would someone be so kind to provide a image for a TCD540 (night lite) A really old version if possible. 3.1x

I need a 2.4.4 kernel to try to recover some shows. 

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

The older version will not work, no guides are compatible.


----------



## borph

unitron said:


> As best I remember, this image is patched to use drives bigger than 128GB and I think it's the most recent version of the Philips S1 OS.
> This is the WinMFS version
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk
> This is the MFS Live cd v1.4 version
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak


Please re-share this image for the Philips HDR212?

Many thanks!


----------



## taw1386

Please help. I have a 540 Series 2 unit stuck in guided setup getting S03 errors. Please provide me with an image for my ancient box and if at all possible a copy of WINMFS since I can't find it anywhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

taw1386 said:


> Please help. I have a 540 Series 2 unit stuck in guided setup getting S03 errors. Please provide me with an image for my ancient box and if at all possible a copy of WINMFS since I can't find it anywhere? Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Rob Lackner

Need image for a TCD74800 desperately


----------



## ggieseke

Rob Lackner said:


> Need image for a TCD74800 desperately


Sent.


----------



## borph

Anyone have an image for the Philips HDR212? On the bottom it says TiVo MODEL NO: PTV100


----------



## zangetsu

I am looking for a image for a tivo Premier Model TCD746320, original drive died so i can not copy anything to a new hard drive.


----------



## ggieseke

zangetsu said:


> I am looking for a image for a tivo Premier Model TCD746320, original drive died so i can not copy anything to a new hard drive.


Sent.


----------



## kengr

i have a TCD540040 S2 . drive died. i restored with winmfs a v9.3.2b image i had. but after the guided setup it says no providers found. i forced a update but now it boot loops. tried a few times with the same result. does anyone have a TCD540040 image with the most current version?


----------



## ThAbtO

kengr said:


> i have a TCD540040 S2 . drive died. i restored with winmfs a v9.3.2b image i had. but after the guided setup it says no providers found. i forced a update but now it boot loops. tried a few times with the same result. does anyone have a TCD540040 image with the most current version?


You will not get any providers when you do GS while its under the old software. It has to update beforehand. I can send you an image but its the same version. The booting may be trying to update itself.


----------



## kengr

hi, thanks for the reply. its rebooted 10-15 times, so my guess its not the regular update procedure.


----------



## ThAbtO

What is the model of the drive?


----------



## kengr

tried it with 2 drives. hitachi deskstar IC35L090AVV207 80GB and a western digital wd2500 250gb. same behaviour with both.


----------



## ThAbtO

Not alot of drives work in a Tivo that works in a computer due to the tiny power supply in Tivos. 

The WD10EFRX is the max of 1TB, that should work in Tivo S2.


----------



## kengr

ii tried using an external power supply to power the drives, but the behaviour is the same. before update it goes all the way through guided setup. after update it boot loop. so i have a feeling its not related to the power requirements of the drives. its connected to my broadband internet via a usb adapter. not sure if that is the issue. i dont have dialup phone line.


----------



## ThAbtO

kengr said:


> i dont have dialup phone line.


Neither does Tivo Service anymore.


----------



## Canoehead

Could I pease request an image for an XL4 TCD758250?

I've been attempting to clone the current drive, but it seems to be too far gone, unfortunately.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Canoehead said:


> Could I pease request an image for an XL4 TCD758250?
> 
> I've been attempting to clone the current drive, but it seems to be too far gone, unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## fleaflops

Hi guys,... brand new here and am having same issues.... have 2 rs tx20s stuck in a boot loop. drives are toast or need to be re-worked.. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ThAbtO

fleaflops said:


> Hi guys,... brand new here and am having same issues.... have 2 rs tx20s stuck in a boot loop. drives are toast or need to be re-worked.. anyone have any suggestions?


Its quite old and no images available.


----------



## fleaflops

ThAbtO said:


> Its quite old and no images available.


Hi,... thanks,... yes, it is old but there must be one out there somewhere/


----------



## ThAbtO

fleaflops said:


> Hi,... thanks,... yes, it is old but there must be one out there somewhere/


I collected what was available before the drive links went dead.


----------



## ed haskill

Hello gang!,... still looking for an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20, but I hear the 60 will work as well... someone on this forum must have an image on a backup drive somewhere on that shelf that needs dusting...?/// yes? thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

ed haskill said:


> looking for an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20,


This model image does not exist. I have all the Series 2 and 3 images that were available before the old links went dead and they are all with model numbers that begins with TCD.


----------



## ed haskill

wk, must have the image because they are willing to sell the entire drive...


----------



## HerronScott

ed haskill said:


> wk, must have the image because they are willing to sell the entire drive..


Yes, but no one here has it to share.

Scott


----------



## AWoulds

Also need an image for TCD746320 to put on a 2 TB HD. I need to do mfsadd in MFStools after imaged with dvrBARS, right?
Posted in a different thread. Probably should have posted here. Sorry.


----------



## ggieseke

AWoulds said:


> Also need an image for TCD746320 to put on a 2 TB HD. I need to do mfsadd in MFStools after imaged with dvrBARS, right?
> Posted in a different thread. Probably should have posted here. Sorry.


Sent.


----------



## nilemd

I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320. Not sure what is happening... My hard drive seems to have died. Any help would be great! Thank you in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

nilemd said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320. Not sure what is happening... My hard drive seems to have died. Any help would be great! Thank you in advance!


Sent.


----------



## benbest

Hi Gang, need an image please for a Premiere TCD746320. Was getting a green serious error and stuck in an update loop. Existing drive not getting recognized in jmfs so will just image a new drive. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

benbest said:


> Hi Gang, need an image please for a Premiere TCD746320. Was getting a green serious error and stuck in an update loop. Existing drive not getting recognized in jmfs so will just image a new drive. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## jespenshade

Can I please get a recent image for TCD758250?


----------



## ggieseke

jespenshade said:


> Can I please get a recent image for TCD758250?


Sent.


----------



## deaconblues

jwillis84 said:


> Would you have an image for a Humax DRT800 ?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dec 22, 2019 - Humax DRT800 image found. Thanks!


I'd be very grateful if you could share this image for the DRT800.......


----------



## ThAbtO

deaconblues said:


> I'd be very grateful if you could share this image for the DRT800.......


Sent.


----------



## deaconblues

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Wow, thank you!!


----------



## ghanjiboy

Hi, I am looking for an image for TCD746320 as mine wont boot anymore. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

ghanjiboy said:


> Hi, I am looking for an image for TCD746320 as mine wont boot anymore. Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## ghanjiboy

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you!!!


----------



## trueblueinpw

Hey, can anyone help me? I need an image for my TCD746320


----------



## ggieseke

trueblueinpw said:


> Hey, can anyone help me? I need an image for my TCD746320


Sent.


----------



## jjk48

Looking for a TPK or BAK image file for TCD240080 and TCD540080. Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

jjk48 said:


> Looking for a TPK or BAK image file for TCD240080 and TCD540080. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## jjk48

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you. Is the TCD24008A TBK the same as one for TCD240080? On that model, I just get Welcome. Powering Up screen. On the TCD540080 model, it goes through guided setup and downloads latest firmware, but then does a reboot to install update and then just keeps doing a loop of Welcome Powering Up, then restarts, then Welcome Powering Up, etc. Any suggestions?


----------



## ThAbtO

It should be. I couldn't test it as I don't have the models. The drive (and SATA adapters), power supply is a factor.


----------



## Kingboo2314

Hello. I need an image for a TCD648250. My hard drive gave out and I am stuck on a gray screen. Could you also tell me how to use WinMFS to put the image onto a 1tb drive?


----------



## Kingboo2314

I also need an image for a TCD24008A.


----------



## Kingboo2314

Also an image for a Pioneer 810H-S would be nice


----------



## ThAbtO

Kingboo2314 said:


> Hello. I need an image for a TCD648250. My hard drive gave out and I am stuck on a gray screen. Could you also tell me how to use WinMFS to put the image onto a 1tb drive?





Kingboo2314 said:


> I also need an image for a TCD24008A.


Sent.


----------



## Kingboo2314

The image I was sent for my TCD24008A didn’t work. I put it onto the drive that I put it my TiVo and it was stuck on the Welcome. Powering up... screen. I left it plugged in for 15 minutes and didn’t see it change. Also, I tried putting the image onto an 80Gb drive but it didn’t work because it was “too small”. I even replaced my power supply. If I can get a different image for my TiVo, please send it with a version of WinMFS that is able to be used in Windows 2000 so that I can use an IDE drive instead of using IDE -> SATA adapter. Also I never got an image for my Pioneer TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO

That is all that there is available.


----------



## arantius

My mom's tivo recently broke. I've got an unused (for years) premiere sitting around. Plugged it in to see if it still works (and she could use it, even temporarily), it didn't. Because it's got no drive in it at all! I'm pretty sure I upgraded the drive at some point. Then repurposed the then otherwise unused drive when I switched to a Roamio?

I'd like to see if I can get this machine working again, and apparently for that I need an image to install on it. It's a TCD746320 according to the label on the back. Thanks in advance if you can help!


----------



## ggieseke

arantius said:


> My mom's tivo recently broke. I've got an unused (for years) premiere sitting around. Plugged it in to see if it still works (and she could use it, even temporarily), it didn't. Because it's got no drive in it at all! I'm pretty sure I upgraded the drive at some point. Then repurposed the then otherwise unused drive when I switched to a Roamio?
> 
> I'd like to see if I can get this machine working again, and apparently for that I need an image to install on it. It's a TCD746320 according to the label on the back. Thanks in advance if you can help!


What size drive do you plan to put in it?


----------



## arantius

ggieseke said:


> What size drive do you plan to put in it?


I've got an unused 500GB drive.


----------



## ggieseke

arantius said:


> I've got an unused 500GB drive.


Image sent.


----------



## Greg Bryant

Greetings,

Any chance of getting an image for an old TCD24004A?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO

Greg Bryant said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Any chance of getting an image for an old TCD24004A?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sent, but I do not know if it will work as its for a 24008A.


----------



## Greg Bryant

Thank you,

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Greg Bryant

ThAbyO --- Thank you,
Worked like a champ


----------



## Kera

I would like a TCD540080 image please.


----------



## DonResetti

Please send me an image for TCD540140 and HR10-250.


----------



## ThAbtO

Kera said:


> I would like a TCD540080 image please.


Sent.


DonResetti said:


> Please send me an image for TCD540140 and HR10-250.


540 sent. No image for the HR10 available.


----------



## Kera

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> 540 sent. No image for the HR10 available.


Thanks. I actually can get an image for an HR10, because I know someone with an image. Probably will meet with them after Christmas. I'll let you know.


----------



## RechargedBattery

I need an image for TCD230040, TCD140060 and TCD240140 please. Have some random Series2 TiVos.


----------



## ThAbtO

RechargedBattery said:


> I need an image for TCD230040, TCD140060 and TCD240140 please. Have some random Series2 TiVos.


230 Sent. Sorry for the other messages, kept messing up.
140 Sent.
240 Sent but its for a 24008A and may not work. Its all I have.


----------



## Series3HDDan

Hi All, Does anyone have an image for a Tivo series 3 TCD648250B ? ...my drive bit the dust last month and I bought a replacement -- but I've got no back up. 

Many thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Series3HDDan said:


> Hi All, Does anyone have an image for a Tivo series 3 TCD648250B ? ...my drive bit the dust last month and I bought a replacement -- but I've got no back up.
> 
> Many thanks.


Sent.


----------



## DonResetti

Is it possible for me to get an image of a TCD663160 and/or TCD663320? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

DonResetti said:


> Is it possible for me to get an image of a TCD663160 and/or TCD663320? Thanks.


We do not have any Australian unit images, only US.


----------



## peaston

would anyone happen to have an image for a TCD652160?


----------



## jmbach

DonResetti said:


> Is it possible for me to get an image of a TCD663160 and/or TCD663320? Thanks.





ThAbtO said:


> We do not have any Australian unit images, only US.


That is because no one has shared an image with any of the active members to store. If you get one, then please share it.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Math

Happy New Year! Does anyone have an image for a RS-TX60 Toshiba with DVD? I read that a TiVo basic OS works, but I don't think that allows for the DVD player burning.

I have access to the following S2 images: 
TCD2008A
TCD140060
TCD230040
TCD50040
TCD649080

If anyone needs those or if they work for the Toshiba, please let me know.


----------



## ThAbtO

Dave Math said:


> Happy New Year! Does anyone have an image for a RS-TX60 Toshiba with DVD? I read that a TiVo basic OS works, but I don't think that allows for the DVD player burning.
> 
> I have access to the following S2 images:
> TCD2008A
> TCD140060
> TCD230040
> TCD50040
> TCD649080
> 
> If anyone needs those or if they work for the Toshiba, please let me know.


No, they will not work because Tivo is very model specific, meaning it has to match that model to work.


----------



## CharlieBellie

May I please have an image for a TCD540080, TCD130040, RS-TX60 (I see I'm not the only one that has it) and a TCD649180? Sorry if that's a lot to request, I am a TiVo aficionado and found some more of them to play with.


----------



## ThAbtO

CharlieBellie said:


> May I please have an image for a TCD540080, TCD130040, RS-TX60 (I see I'm not the only one that has it) and a TCD649180? Sorry if that's a lot to request, I am a TiVo aficionado and found some more of them to play with.


540 Sent.
649 sent.


----------



## CharlieBellie

ThAbtO said:


> 540 Sent.
> 649 sent.


Thanks.

So, I assume you don't have an image for the other 2 TiVos that I requested?


----------



## ThAbtO

CharlieBellie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, I assume you don't have an image for the other 2 TiVos that I requested?


No, I don't have those.


----------



## Benjamin Hartman

Can someone provide me with a disk image for the TCD746500 (TiVo premier ) or newer 
Or (Premiere 4)? My old disk is completely dead (no power) and I need to get a fresh install on the box. Installed a new hard drive. On tcd746500 I can provide an upload location if needed
[email protected]
Single to mingle dude here lol


----------



## Jeremy440

My series3 (TCD648250B) is having issues with the hard-drive (S03 error trying to load guide info)... hoping someone can send me the image for this model. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

Jeremy440 said:


> My series3 (TCD648250B) is having issues with the hard-drive (S03 error trying to load guide info)... hoping someone can send me the image for this model. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## DonResetti

@ThAbtO @jmbach I'm not sure if you saw it, but yesterday I sent you an image of an Australian Series 3 TiVo I found. Let me know if it helps you!


----------



## RechargedBattery

I know that they are not very useful anymore, but do you guys have an image for a Philips Series1 TiVo? I have a HDR112 with a dead drive and I would like to replace it so I can mess around with it, despite the fact that I cannot get guide data from them anymore.


----------



## Kingboo2314

ThAbtO said:


> That is all that there is available.


I got my hands on a PC with native IDE. I put the image on an IDE drive and it works. Thank you


----------



## Kingboo2314

Hello. I need images for both a SVR 2000 and a SVR 3000. Also, what happens if you connect to the TiVo service on a series 1 if you have a turbonet card? I don’t care if you say it is useless.


----------



## Kingboo2314

HerronScott said:


> Let me check as I might have one from years ago but that was the one that I never upgraded so I probably never created one.
> 
> As ThAbtO pointed out, these are no longer supported with guide data even if you had lifetime service so what are you looking to do with it?
> 
> Scott


Do you still have that image? I do not care if it is out of date. I want to get my SVR 2000 up and running again. I do have a turbonet card and I can probably update the software through that.


----------



## ohendo12

Can someone please send an image for a Premiere 746000? I'm stuck in the dreaded guided setup loop. Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## ThAbtO

ohendo12 said:


> Can someone please send an image for a Premiere 746000? I'm stuck in the dreaded guided setup loop. Thanks in advance!
> 
> [email protected]


That is the wrong model number, there is no 746000.


----------



## ohendo12

Sorry. Read the TSN by mistake.
Need an image for a TCD746320 Premiere.
Thank you!


----------



## jmbach

What size drive are you going to use. ggieseke has images from the original size up to 4 TB

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohendo12

Just checked.... it’s the original drive...
320GB. So tiny! Just want to get it back running so for now I’ll stick with the original.


----------



## ggieseke

ohendo12 said:


> Just checked.... it's the original drive...
> 320GB. So tiny! Just want to get it back running so for now I'll stick with the original.


Sent.


----------



## Larsenv

@ThAbtO I have a collection of TiVo Restore Images in WinMFS format, some of them I assume you don't have.

I PM'd the collection to you, please respond and tell me if you have any images that I don't.


----------



## cyoung_mi

Hello... I'm trying to replace the failed drive in my parents series3 (TCD648250B). 
I've found a copy of mfslive 1.4 and the LBA48 version, but I'm unable to find a replacement image to put on a new drive.
Most of the links are dead these days. Does anyone have one? 
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

cyoung_mi said:


> Hello... I'm trying to replace the failed drive in my parents series3 (TCD648250B).
> I've found a copy of mfslive 1.4 and the LBA48 version, but I'm unable to find a replacement image to put on a new drive.
> Most of the links are dead these days. Does anyone have one?
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## cyoung_mi

Thank you for the quick reply!!
Is windows the only way to restore ?
I was really hoping for a Linux version.
I don’t really have access to a windows machine.


----------



## ThAbtO

For the image, yes, as the program used originally to backup is from Windows.


----------



## sevcheckers

ThAbtO said:


> For the image, yes, as the program used originally to backup is from Windows.


I'm also looking for the tcd648250b image, as well as any suggestion on what hd to buy. Any help is appreciated!

@cyoung_mi what drive are you using for the replacement?


----------



## ThAbtO

sevcheckers said:


> I'm also looking for the tcd648250b image, as well as any suggestion on what hd to buy. Any help is appreciated!


Sent.
WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX, or any ending in PURX or PURZ up to 2TB.


----------



## Kingboo2314

Hello. I have some TiVos and I am planning on imaging the drives soon. I have a SVR 2000, H400, TCD130040, and a H810. Can somebody like ThA please contact me so I can successfully image my TiVos and allow others with the same models to be able to restore theirs.


----------



## Macer

My TiVo TCD65800 hard drive has failed and am looking for an image to apply to my replacement drive. Can someone provide a link? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Macer said:


> My TiVo TCD65800 hard drive has failed and am looking for an image to apply to my replacement drive. Can someone provide a link? Thanks.


Sent.
What model drive is the replacement?
Have you replaced the capacitors in the power supply? They are usually the cause for the failure.
The minimum size drive is 1TB and the max is 2TB. The recommended is WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX, or PURZ of 1TB or 2TB.


----------



## DaveMJ

Looking for image for TCD758250.

I knew the disk was going (had errors from SMART), and had copied off about 1/3 of my programs. But not fast enough as now it's just doing a loop of showing getting started and then rebooting. I already have a WD60EFRX waiting.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

DaveMJ said:


> Looking for image for TCD758250.
> 
> I knew the disk was going (had errors from SMART), and had copied off about 1/3 of my programs. But not fast enough as now it's just doing a loop of showing getting started and then rebooting. I already have a WD60EFRX waiting.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Kingboo2314

My Roamios drive died. I had a WD green in it because that is what I got from Weaknees. Anybody got an image for a TCD848000?


----------



## ThAbtO

Kingboo2314 said:


> My Roamios drive died. I had a WD green in it because that is what I got from Weaknees. Anybody got an image for a TCD848000?


The Series 5 does not need an image. It can self format up to 3TB on its own and for larger drives, you need to use a program to expand it.


----------



## Kingboo2314

That means I basically went to Weaknees the first time for nothing. Oh well.


----------



## byscott

My TCD746320 has bit the dust. I had a spare drive that I had cloned years ago, but when I installed it I went into N33 Hell. I'm assuming that there must've been a software update somewhere along the line that my cloned drive doesn't have. 

Anyway, I need an image. TIA.


----------



## ThAbtO

Errors Nxx are usually network errors.


----------



## ggieseke

byscott said:


> My TCD746320 has bit the dust. I had a spare drive that I had cloned years ago, but when I installed it I went into N33 Hell. I'm assuming that there must've been a software update somewhere along the line that my cloned drive doesn't have.
> 
> Anyway, I need an image. TIA.


Sent.


----------



## Nichole

Could someone send me a 1tb tdc746500 image? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Nichole said:


> Could someone send me a 1tb tdc746500 image? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## CrazyChips

Could someone send me a image for a TCD746320? Thanks. I know it is aging, but it has a lifetime subscription!


----------



## ggieseke

CrazyChips said:


> Could someone send me a image for a TCD746320? Thanks. I know it is aging, but it has a lifetime subscription!


Sent.


----------



## Excalibur2k4

Looking for an image for a DVR-57H. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Excalibur2k4 said:


> Looking for an image for a DVR-57H. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## brycepowell

Does anyone happen to have an really old TiVo HD image from US, Australia, or New Zealand (pre-2011)? I tried to hack the TiVo software on my Western Digital 2TB drive, but I accidentally booted up Windows and it wiped out all the data on the HDD. Plus, I liked the TiVo software better when it was more fun to use. Therefore, I want to replace the latest version I had about a week ago with an older version on my now-empty hard drive. I have WinMFS and am willing to use it to install a different image.


----------



## ThAbtO

You cannot use the pre-2011 software because there was a change in providers source (Pre-Rovi). The providers will be empty so no channels would be available.


----------



## brycepowell

I do not intend to receive channels. I have a DIRECTV DVR for that reason. I just want to be able to use an older version of the software so I can do other stuff (like access different features that aren't available on DVRs nowadays). I'm still fine with the software, even if I can't do those things. As I said before, I like the old interfaces and want to have a piece of TiVo history.


----------



## brycepowell

Would you please send me those images if possible?


----------



## Excalibur2k4

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much. I actually used the image on a DVR-810H-S. Would you happen to know if there is a trick to activate a tivo account on a Pioneer DVR-810H-S? Tivo says they no longer support this model. My friend bought the unit as new in box, never used and just wants to use it for copying his old VHS tapes over to DVD, however this thing won't let you record anything from any source until it's activated. Is it possible to get an image for the 810H that has already been activated? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Activation is no longer possible on these older units. The exception is when it has lifetime service already activated on the units.


----------



## brycepowell

I already have lifetime activated on my TiVo DVR.


----------



## ThAbtO

It then needs to be on your account and connect to Tivo service.


----------



## brycepowell

I have that too. I'm ready for an image.


----------



## ThAbtO

brycepowell said:


> I have that too. I'm ready for an image.


You didn't specify model.


----------



## brycepowell

I have a TCD652160 and a TCD663160. I'd prefer both images, but one of them is fine too.


----------



## ThAbtO

brycepowell said:


> I have a TCD652160 and a TCD663160. I'd prefer both images, but one of them is fine too.


Sent. 
See the other posted archive for the other one.


----------



## Excalibur2k4

ThAbtO said:


> Activation is no longer possible on these older units. The exception is when it has lifetime service already activated on the units.


Thanks for answering all these questions. I'm a total newb to this TIVO stuff. So when the unit connects to the TIVO service, it's not looking at something on the HDD to determine activation, it's looking at an ID number or serial on the main board. Possibly in the firmware?


----------



## ThAbtO

Tivo Service number


----------



## Excalibur2k4

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo Service number


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## brycepowell

Why does my TiVo keep giving me a gray screen after putting the new image on the hard drive? I need help.


----------



## kpeters59

Try a KickStart 57.

-KP


----------



## ThAbtO

brycepowell said:


> Why does my TiVo keep giving me a gray screen after putting the new image on the hard drive? I need help.


Have the capacitors in the power supply been replaced? if not, it needs to be done. Google "electronics repair" and your zip code... if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## Kingboo2314

brycepowell said:


> Why does my TiVo keep giving me a gray screen after putting the new image on the hard drive? I need help.


I always have to do a Kickstart 57 when installing a new drive. Helps it be more stable. Also, you will need to do Guided Setup twice to update your units information.


----------



## Kingboo2314

I need an image for a 540040 as my drive got corrupted and I lost the image.


----------



## new user1

Would someone help me out with a image for a TCD2400 for my lifetime TiVo. I thought that I had a backup image but I am unable to locate it.

Thanks


----------



## Lizard Brain

Would someone please send me an image for TCD540080? Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

Kingboo2314 said:


> I need an image for a 540040 as my drive got corrupted and I lost the image.





Lizard Brain said:


> Would someone please send me an image for TCD540080? Thank you.


Sent. These are same models with different size OEM drives.


new user1 said:


> Would someone help me out with a image for a TCD2400 for my lifetime TiVo. I thought that I had a backup image but I am unable to locate it.
> 
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

I may be considering retiring from sharing images.


----------



## new user1

Thank you


----------



## Larsenv

ThAbtO said:


> I may be considering retiring from sharing images.


Sorry to hear that. Thanks for all your work helping people get their TiVos working again.

Good thing I have all the images in the archive that I made. I still am interested in getting any images for missing TiVo models. I would appreciate it if people help me fill the gaps and provide images for those in any shape or form.

Maybe redirect people to my archive or have the topic pinned?


----------



## wkearney99

I need to resurrect a TCD652160 that has lifetime. It's relegated to recording just OTA for my broke-ass brother. I asking here the right place to beg for a suitable image?


----------



## ThAbtO

wkearney99 said:


> I need to resurrect a TCD652160 that has lifetime. It's relegated to recording just OTA for my broke-ass brother. I asking here the right place to beg for a suitable image?


Sent.


----------



## Larry Bird

hello i have a lifetime TCD652160 that seems to need new hdd. i have a WD20EFRX to use. please can you help me with the drive image? Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO

Larry Bird said:


> hello i have a lifetime TCD652160 that seems to need new hdd. i have a WD20EFRX to use. please can you help me with the drive image? Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## wkearney99

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks, and donation made!


----------



## PlexPassFTW

If anyone has the image for a TCD746320, I would be very, very grateful! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

PlexPassFTW said:


> If anyone has the image for a TCD746320, I would be very, very grateful! Many thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## PlexPassFTW

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you kindly!! Have a great day!


----------



## timlomga

I would appreciate a copy of the TCD746320 image as well....Thanks in advance....


----------



## zach_51

TCD746320 need a image. my old TiVo hard drive died. If anyone got the image please send it to me and thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

zach_51 said:


> TCD746320 need a image. my old TiVo hard drive died. If anyone got the image please send it to me and thanks.


Sent.


----------



## ThePapaJon

Hard drive quit. Need a TiVo Premiere TCD746320 image. 

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

ThePapaJon said:


> Hard drive quit. Need a TiVo Premiere TCD746320 image.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Tweak42

Trying to repair a TiVo HD TCD652160 that keeps hanging. Looking for a clean image as I think my backup one is corrupted. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

Tweak42 said:


> Trying to repair a TiVo HD TCD652160 that keeps hanging. Looking for a clean image as I think my backup one is corrupted. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Rick Schreib

Hi - Trying to fix my Series 3; TCD652160 - I need WinMFS and an image please.


----------



## ThAbtO

Rick Schreib said:


> Hi - Trying to fix my Series 3; TCD652160 - I need WinMFS and an image please.


done.


----------



## deelitlguy

Hello all - I'm in the process of rehabbing two dead boxes. One S4 Premiere XL, and one S3 HD XL. I think I'm on the right path with the Premiere, but the S3 HD XL (TCD658000) is giving me some trouble. I have a 2TB WD Purple I can use as a replacement hard drive - does anyone have a 2TB image for a TCD658000? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ThAbtO

deelitlguy said:


> does anyone have a 2TB image for a TCD658000?


Sent.


----------



## deelitlguy

I'm also rehabbing a S4 Premiere XL (TCD748000) with a 6TB WD Purple. Could I please get a 4TB or 6TB (if it exists) image for a TCD748000? Thanks so much!


----------



## MarkCc

Does anyone here have a restore image for a TiVo Premiere - TCD764320? I want to use a 4TB WD drive on it.

Thanks.


----------



## jfreidin

TL;DR: I would be grateful to get a 2 TB image for a TCD748000.

Hi, I have a TiVo Premiere XL (1 TB). I was seeing a lot of freezing during playback that didn't look like a bad signal. Occasionally the audio went out of sync, so I concluded that I needed a new hard drive. After a bit of research I bought a WD20EURX from Amazon. I downloaded jmfs-rev104.iso, put both drives in a Dell Precision 380 (Dell motherboard, which has Intel RAID btw), and booted it from the DVD I burned with jmfs. The software correctly recognized both old and new drives and prompted me through the copy, expand, supersize process. There were 0 read errors at the end of the copy.

I put the newly baked WD20EURX into my TiVo Premiere XL TCD748000 and it immediately went into a restart loop. Welcome for a while, then the screen goes blank, after a long pause where nothing happens, yellow flashes for a couple of seconds as if it were reading from a disk, then all lights flash once and it starts all over. I let it run through quite a few cycles before giving up. I also downloaded HDAT2 and confirmed that PUIS is off on both drives. Then I put the original hard drive back in the TiVo. The drive that jmfs said it wasn't going to write on. Same restart loop exactly. It's definitely recognizing the drives because if I try to start it without a drive it doesn't work at all. So either my original drive was corrupted (possibly by the Dell) before I copied it, or the TiVo is broken now. Seems like installing a known working image on the new drive might be a quick way to tell. Any advice about how to repair my original drive image and/or not make the same mistake again would also be appreciated.

I attempted to initiate Kickstart 57 a few times without any success.


----------



## ggieseke

MarkCc said:


> Does anyone here have a restore image for a TiVo Premiere - TCD764320? I want to use a 4TB WD drive on it.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

jfreidin said:


> TL;DR: I would be grateful to get a 2 TB image for a TCD748000.
> 
> Hi, I have a TiVo Premiere XL (1 TB). I was seeing a lot of freezing during playback that didn't look like a bad signal. Occasionally the audio went out of sync, so I concluded that I needed a new hard drive. After a bit of research I bought a WD20EURX from Amazon. I downloaded jmfs-rev104.iso, put both drives in a Dell Precision 380 (Dell motherboard, which has Intel RAID btw), and booted it from the DVD I burned with jmfs. The software correctly recognized both old and new drives and prompted me through the copy, expand, supersize process. There were 0 read errors at the end of the copy.
> 
> I put the newly baked WD20EURX into my TiVo Premiere XL TCD748000 and it immediately went into a restart loop. Welcome for a while, then the screen goes blank, after a long pause where nothing happens, yellow flashes for a couple of seconds as if it were reading from a disk, then all lights flash once and it starts all over. I let it run through quite a few cycles before giving up. I also downloaded HDAT2 and confirmed that PUIS is off on both drives. Then I put the original hard drive back in the TiVo. The drive that jmfs said it wasn't going to write on. Same restart loop exactly. It's definitely recognizing the drives because if I try to start it without a drive it doesn't work at all. So either my original drive was corrupted (possibly by the Dell) before I copied it, or the TiVo is broken now. Seems like installing a known working image on the new drive might be a quick way to tell. Any advice about how to repair my original drive image and/or not make the same mistake again would also be appreciated.
> 
> I attempted to initiate Kickstart 57 a few times without any success.


Sent.


----------



## Roxio

Does anyone have a image for a TCD748000 and TCD746320 Premiere units? I got a Western Digital Green 3 TB for both of them (they are thankfully lifetime) and I just want todo a clean restore to set them up from scratch


----------



## ggieseke

Roxio said:


> Does anyone have a image for a TCD748000 and TCD746320 Premiere units? I got a Western Digital Green 3 TB for both of them (they are thankfully lifetime) and I just want todo a clean restore to set them up from scratch


Sent.


----------



## Diode

Does anyone have a image for a TCD746320 Premiere? Going to use a WD 1TB Green HDD for a clean restore.


----------



## ggieseke

Diode said:


> Does anyone have a image for a TCD746320 Premiere? Going to use a WD 1TB Green HDD for a clean restore.


Sent.


----------



## Ozarka

Does anybody have a 3tb image for a premiere4? the Service Number ends with 500


----------



## ThAbtO

Ozarka said:


> the Service Number ends with 500


That does not state the model number, only the OEM drive size. Look on the back label, next to the power cord, model starts with TCD.


----------



## Ozarka

ThAbtO said:


> That does not state the model number, only the OEM drive size. Look on the back label, next to the power cord, model starts with TCD.


Sorry it's a TCD750500


----------



## ggieseke

Ozarka said:


> Does anybody have a 3tb image for a premiere4? the Service Number ends with 500


Sent.


----------



## boomboom673

I need an image for TCD746320


----------



## JosephineFred

I need to fix my TCD750500 and replace it with a 4tb disk. But I need an image to restore it on. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

boomboom673 said:


> I need an image for TCD746320


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

JosephineFred said:


> I need to fix my TCD750500 and replace it with a 4tb disk. But I need an image to restore it on. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Clive5

is it possible that someone can send me an image for a Humax T2500? it is a Series 2 tivo, and it does not have a DVD burner in it.

Many thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

I don't believe there is any image for the Humax here.


----------



## ThAbtO

toy4x4 said:


> Can I get a image for a TCD758250 for a 6tb drive (WD60EFAX) please?


That model drive (EFAX) will not work in the Tivo. You need a EFRX.


----------



## toy4x4

Thanks. Relooking at drives.


----------



## ThAbtO

toy4x4 said:


> Thanks. Relooking at drives.


Basically, you need a drive that is CMR and not SMR. Purple, Red Plus.
WD80EFAX should be able to work if its CMR.


----------



## toy4x4

Looks like a lot of info for the Premier using 6tb and 8tb WD purple using ggieseke image. Might s well go 8tb..


----------



## ThAbtO

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085Z4P89...pY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1

I have no experience with Seagate Ironwolf drives, but it looks like they might work, based on what I know. CMR, 5600RPM, NAS.

Similar priced for what I paid for the WD Red Plus 6TB, a couple months ago.


----------



## dwatts1

Hi all,
I’m new to this so please bear with me. I have a Humax DRT 800 stuck on the welcome screen. I think the HDD is dead/dying. As you may well know the DVDR and HDD Use PATA connections. Are TiVo services required to use it to record independently from different sources like a DV camcorder? I wonder what the process would be to put a replacement drive in and have an image uploaded to it that would restore it to proper working order. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## tribaltech

Trying to keep my Tivo HD TCD652160 alive... can someone send me an image? TIA.


----------



## ThAbtO

tribaltech said:


> Trying to keep my Tivo HD TCD652160 alive... can someone send me an image? TIA.


Sent.


----------



## tribaltech

Thank you so much! Donation sent.


----------



## Larsenv

dwatts1 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this so please bear with me. I have a Humax DRT 800 stuck on the welcome screen. I think the HDD is dead/dying. As you may well know the DVDR and HDD Use PATA connections. Are TiVo services required to use it to record independently from different sources like a DV camcorder? I wonder what the process would be to put a replacement drive in and have an image uploaded to it that would restore it to proper working order. Thank you so much for your help!


Sent.

Sorry for the late response.


----------



## surfer433

Working on my Tivo TCD648250B looks like I need an image. Thank you so much!


----------



## Larsenv

surfer433 said:


> Working on my Tivo TCD648250B looks like I need an image. Thank you so much!


Sent.


----------



## brettbolt

My Tivo TCD648250B drive failed and I need an image. Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO

brettbolt said:


> My Tivo TCD648250B drive failed and I need an image. Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## brettbolt

Thank you very much. Donation sent.


----------



## brettbolt

ThAbto,

I made a TiVo disk using the image you sent me for my TCD648250B. I was able to create the disk OK with what you sent, but my TCD648250B still will not start up. It just loops at startup forever. I even replaced the power supply with a known working one. So it probably has a motherboard problem.

I have an older TCD652160 which still has the original drive. I will have to use it for the time being. The drive is very noisy, so I will need to make a new, larger drive. Can you please send me an image for the TCD652160?

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## ThAbtO

What model is the new drive? It has to be CMR. Such as WD Red Plus should work, but WD Red will not.

It can also mean the drive was not fully connected to the MB since it did not get to the 2nd screen, Almost there.


----------



## brettbolt

I have tried both a WD20EURS and a WD20EURX. I want to try these same drives in my old TCD652160 and need the image file if you have it.


----------



## ThAbtO

What is the exact model number?
Have the power supply capacitors been changed?


----------



## brettbolt

ThAbtO said:


> What is the exact model number?
> Have the power supply capacitors been changed?


WD20EURS and WD20EURX.

The power supply is from my TCD652160 which worked in it (earlier today). So its not the power supply.


----------



## ThAbtO

Ok, 2 things that may prevent it from working.
Intellipark, and PUIS (Power up in standby). 
Download Ultimate Boot CD and burn to a CD to boot from. UBCD is not windows platform.
You would need to directly connect to a SATA port. WDidle3 /d to disable Intellipark, HDAT2 to use for PUIS if enabled.


----------



## brettbolt

WDIdle3 /r says "Idle3 Timer is disabled"

PUIS is disabled

WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics reported "Test completed with no errors"


----------



## brettbolt

Can someone please send me an image for the TCD652160?


----------



## ThAbtO

brettbolt said:


> Can someone please send me an image for the TCD652160?


Sent.


----------



## brettbolt

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks. I now have a working TCD652160.

WinMFS kept freezing when I selected my destination drive. I finally discovered that if I zero out the destination drive first then WinMFS will work properly.

WD Data Lifeguard Tools has a handy feature the will erase only the beginning and ending portions of the drive. (It doesn't need a Full Erase which can take hours).


----------



## FLFencer

Working to get my Tivo HD TCD652160 working consistently. Original hard drive fails all S.M.A.R.T. tests (7). Would someone please send an image for a Tivo HD TCD652160? Thank you.


----------



## Larsenv

FLFencer said:


> Working to get my Tivo HD TCD652160 working consistently. Original hard drive fails all S.M.A.R.T. tests (7). Would someone please send an image for a Tivo HD TCD652160? Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## NickArchiver

@ggieseke Do you have an image for a Sony SVR-2000 TiVo? I want to use mine as a digital VCR with a tuner. It can't be used with guide data anymore.


----------



## ThAbtO

NickArchiver said:


> @ggieseke Do you have an image for a Sony SVR-2000 TiVo? I want to use mine as a digital VCR with a tuner. It can't be used with guide data anymore.


Not that I ever seen it.


----------



## ggieseke

NickArchiver said:


> @ggieseke Do you have an image for a Sony SVR-2000 TiVo? I want to use mine as a digital VCR with a tuner. It can't be used with guide data anymore.


Sorry, I don't.


----------



## clockface

hey, I have a humax t800 stuck at the welcome screen. does anyone have an image that I can use on another hard drive to restore with winmfs? would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeremy440

Can someone please send me an image for the TCD652160?


----------



## Larsenv

Jeremy440 said:


> Can someone please send me an image for the TCD652160?


Sent.


----------



## adamjonfuller

I am in need of a disk image for the TCD746320


----------



## ggieseke

adamjonfuller said:


> I am in need of a disk image for the TCD746320


Sent.


----------



## JScott

Can someone send me a link for TCD746320 image? My hard drive crashed and my old back no longer works due to the guided setup loop.


----------



## ggieseke

JScott said:


> Can someone send me a link for TCD746320 image? My hard drive crashed and my old back no longer works due to the guided setup loop.


Sent.


----------



## JScott

Thank you.


----------



## outofpocket

Hello - Am trying to rescue a old TIVO. And like others I need a TCD652160 image. 

Many, many TIA!!

Dave


----------



## Larsenv

outofpocket said:


> Hello - Am trying to rescue a old TIVO. And like others I need a TCD652160 image.
> 
> Many, many TIA!!
> 
> Dave


Sent.


----------



## HowHH

Need an image for a TCD746320. My HDD died after a a series of power outages. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

outofpocket said:


> Am trying to rescue a old TIVO. And like others I need a TCD652160 image.


Make sure it still has a Tivo Service subscription, preferably lifetime, because without any subscription plan already in place, this is basically useless except for parts. Tivo will no longer activate these older units, Series 1, 2, 3, or 4 (Premiere).


----------



## ggieseke

HowHH said:


> Need an image for a TCD746320. My HDD died after a a series of power outages. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Gionni0820

#


----------



## brycepowell

Larsenv said:


> Sent.


I need one too.


----------



## brycepowell

brycepowell said:


> I need one too.


A TCD652160 image, preferably from Larsen.


----------



## Larsenv

brycepowell said:


> I need one too.


Sent.


----------



## HowHH

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Appreciated, but it's not showing in my conversations.


----------



## ThAbtO

brycepowell said:


> A TCD652160 image, preferably from Larsen.


Why? since he got them from others like me.


----------



## Larsenv

ThAbtO said:


> Why? since he got them from others like me.


lol, maybe he just likes me more


----------



## HowHH

Thanks ThAbtO. Also, thanks for the guide. Just restored my PremierXL earlier this week using DvrBARS, but this will be my first time using WinMFS for a restore.


----------



## Larsenv

HowHH said:


> Thanks ThAbtO. Also, thanks for the guide. Just restored my PremierXL earlier this week using DvrBARS, but this will be my first time using WinMFS for a restore.


You can only use DvrBARS for the Premiere. WinMFS is only compatible with Series 1-3.


----------



## ggieseke

HowHH said:


> Appreciated, but it's not showing in my conversations.





HowHH said:


> Thanks ThAbtO. Also, thanks for the guide. Just restored my PremierXL earlier this week using DvrBARS, but this will be my first time using WinMFS for a restore.


???


----------



## Larsenv

ggieseke said:


> ???


It looks like @ThAbtO sent him a TCD652160 image on another thread and I guess he found the PM with the image you sent.


----------



## brycepowell

Larsenv said:


> lol, maybe he just likes me more


No, I accidentally deleted my other image. That's why! ,':[}


----------



## brycepowell

brycepowell said:


> No, I accidentally deleted my other image. That's why! ,':[}


And I'm definitely not going to make THAT mistake again!


----------



## spoehlma

Looking for image to replace drive in a TCD652160. Thanks


----------



## Larsenv

spoehlma said:


> Looking for image to replace drive in a TCD652160. Thanks


Sent.


----------



## NickArchiver

@ThAbtO I have better TCD540040, TCD240080, and TCD649080 images that are on v9.3.2c.2016.9.10 and are on Guided Setup.
They are all tested with lifetime units and are working fully.
Could you please give these out from now on?
Links:
(540040 image)
(240040 image)
(649080 image)


----------



## Collectorman25

does anyone have an image for a humax t800?


----------



## Larsenv

Collectorman25 said:


> does anyone have an image for a humax t800?


Unfortunately I do not have one.



Spoiler



@ThAbtO apparently got one at some point, but he has ignored me when I asked for it.


----------



## ThAbtO

Collectorman25 said:


> does anyone have an image for a humax t800?


Sent.


----------



## Collectorman25

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


i needed a t800 image not a drt800 image the one you sent me is for a drt800 i don't have a dvd burner one


----------



## ThAbtO

Thought they were the same. Otherwise, its all I got.


----------



## Larsenv

ThAbtO said:


> Thought they were the same. Otherwise, its all I got.


Need an image? Don't PM me. :)

Did you lose the image that TheCryptkeeper sent you here?


----------



## ThAbtO

That was the DRT image.


----------



## Larsenv

ThAbtO said:


> That was the DRT image.


ok. @ThAbtO can you please confirm you saw this post about post-Rovi Series 2 images?

Need an image? Don't PM me. :)

I have worked with @NickArchiver to make better restore images and hope you can give ours out instead.


----------



## ThAbtO

I don't need to, since it was publicly posted.


----------



## Larsenv

ThAbtO said:


> I don't need to, since it was publicly posted.


Yeah, but for anyone who doesn't see it and still asks for an image that I miss, could you please send them those links?

I get phone notifications whenever someone posts in this thread so I can give out images really fast.

I just lead people to the archive which is still a thing.


----------



## fredmertz

i could use an image and pointer to instructs for a tcd652160. mine just died hard, trying to get another lifetime off the ground. thank you very much!


----------



## ThAbtO

fredmertz said:


> i could use an image and pointer to instructs for a tcd652160. mine just died hard, trying to get another lifetime off the ground. thank you very much!


Sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

Collectorman25 said:


> i needed a t800 image not a drt800 image the one you sent me is for a drt800 i don't have a dvd burner one


Re-sent.


----------



## brycepowell

I'm in a different situation now. I've almost given up when it comes to hacking my TiVo HD because I haven't received a response from anyone on the SApper thread since two weeks ago or so. However, I do need a TCD140060 image in .bak format for my other unit, which is a TiVo Series2 ST. If available, can you please get that image sent to me as soon as possible? And can someone please let me know if there is a solution to my issue?


----------



## ThAbtO

brycepowell said:


> I'm in a different situation now. I've almost given up when it comes to hacking my TiVo HD because I haven't received a response from anyone on the SApper thread since two weeks ago or so. However, I do need a TCD140060 image in .bak format for my other unit, which is a TiVo Series2 ST. If available, can you please get that image sent to me as soon as possible? And can someone please let me know if there is a solution to my issue?


Sent.


----------



## brycepowell

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I don't need a .tbk image because I already have one. What I do need is a MFSLive image since my TiVo drive is in an IDE desktop computer. However, it has no drive with Windows, so that means I can't use WinMFS. Plus, I don't have a working IDE drive enclosure to use with my laptop, which does have WinMFS installed.


----------



## ThAbtO

Well, there isn't any BAK file available anywhere.


----------



## brycepowell

ThAbtO said:


> Well, there isn't any BAK file available anywhere.


Then how could I convert my already downloaded .tbk files to MFSLive format (.bak or .mfs)? I've tried to do so by just changing the file extension but have not been successful. I realized that wasn't a good strategy.


----------



## Larsenv

brycepowell said:


> Then how could I convert my already downloaded .tbk files to MFSLive format (.bak or .mfs)? I've tried to do so by just changing the file extension but have not been successful. I realized that wasn't a good strategy.


I guess you could run WinMFS on Linux with VirtualBox.


----------



## brycepowell

Larsenv said:


> I guess you could run WinMFS on Linux with VirtualBox.


How do I go about doing that?


----------



## Larsenv

brycepowell said:


> How do I go about doing that?


Google is your friend.


----------



## SteveG

I have a lifetime Tivo Premiere XL4 (TCD758250) i just picked up to replace one fried by a lightning strike. I did a clear and delete everything and after 18 hours it was still stuck indicating it was clearing. I suspect I need to restore a new image.

Would very much appreciate an image for a TCD758250 and pointer to restore instructions. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

SteveG said:


> I have a lifetime Tivo Premiere XL4 (TCD758250) i just picked up to replace one fried by a lightning strike. I did a clear and delete everything and after 18 hours it was still stuck indicating it was clearing. I suspect I need to restore a new image.
> 
> Would very much appreciate an image for a TCD758250 and pointer to restore instructions. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## brycepowell

Larsenv said:


> Google is your friend.


Could I post a VHD image here? I just obtained one from my TiVo HD, but it has the old software.


----------



## Larsenv

You can post it, go ahead. The thing you quoted is just ggieseke's message.


----------



## brycepowell

Larsenv said:


> You can post it, go ahead. The thing you quoted is just ggieseke's message.


Oh, sorry. I didn't see that.


----------



## Phil Sundman

I need a image for a Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320, currently on 20.6.1 and won't allow to load downloaded info, now stuck in setup. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## ggieseke

Phil Sundman said:


> I need a image for a Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320, currently on 20.6.1 and won't allow to load downloaded info, now stuck in setup. Any help would be appriciated.


Sent.


----------



## normaluser123

can I have every single picture (photo, sprite sheets if available, png, jpg) in the TiVo series 3?


----------



## Larsenv

normaluser123 said:


> can I have every single picture (photo, sprite sheets if available, png, jpg) in the TiVo series 3?


No can do. The TiVo uses a partition format called MFS (Media File System), and there aren't any good tools to extract from.


----------



## mrtropicguy

I need an image for a TiVo Premiere (TCD746320). My current drive died and my backup drive is stuck in a continual guided setup reboot loop. Thanks.


----------



## MrRuben

just recieved my WD 1tb drive. it is currently being fully restored with DVRBARS. i know it should take awhile, does anyone know about how long it takes? after process is through, i understand that i need to expand it. not sure how to do this. any instructions?


----------



## ggieseke

mrtropicguy said:


> I need an image for a TiVo Premiere (TCD746320). My current drive died and my backup drive is stuck in a continual guided setup reboot loop. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Ben Lanto

I need an image for a Tivo HD (TCD652160). Hope to restore it using DVRBARS using a Windows 10 virtual machine on a mac with an external USB dock!


----------



## ThAbtO

Ben Lanto said:


> I need an image for a Tivo HD (TCD652160). Hope to restore it using DVRBARS using a Windows 10 virtual machine on a mac with an external USB dock!


Sent.


----------



## Larsenv

I now have an SVR-3000 image thanks to @NickArchiver, and it's on the latest firmware. However, it only works on 120GB or higher drives.

The restore image is on the Google Drive of my TiVo Restore Image Archive.

cc @ThAbtO


----------



## Jeremy440

Can someone please send me an image for the TCD658000?


----------



## Larsenv

Jeremy440 said:


> Can someone please send me an image for the TCD658000?


Sent.


----------



## Megistias

Looking for a recent image for a TCD652160 - v11.x? Replaced power supply and fan on my Lifetime THD from a new old stock TiVo HD I bought. My original HD still won’t boot though - the origin of my troubles. OS on the NOS 160GB HDD appears to be early version and doesn’t appear to use all of my new 2TB Red+ replacement drive using WinMFS. Yada yada. I’d be grateful for an image of a recent version with 2TB support. Then I can continue my epic battle with the cable card and unaccepted Zip Code error in guided setup. If anyone has any tips on any of these issues, I’m all ears.


----------



## ThAbtO

Megistias said:


> Looking for a recent image for a TCD652160


Sent.


----------



## Hockey9

I found a old stock tivo hd I am stuck at the guided setup with what I suspect is old software 8.1.7c2-01-2-652
Anyone have an image for this TCD652160 with newer software. It will not accept any zip codes


----------



## ThAbtO

Hockey9 said:


> Anyone have an image for this TCD652160


Sent.


----------



## Megistias

Hockey9 said:


> I found a old stock tivo hd I am stuck at the guided setup with what I suspect is old software 8.1.7c2-01-2-652
> Anyone have an image for this TCD652160 with newer software. It will not accept any zip codes


I went thru the same thing with mine just recently. I just rebooted it in the middle of guided setup and it then did some installing of software and then let me continue. Hey, it worked.


----------



## Kim Clauser

Could anyone please provide an image file TiVo Premiere XL Model TCD748000???
Thank you !!


----------



## brycepowell

Does anybody have the mfs-utils.64.tar.bz2 (or something similar) package for accessing my TiVo HD's (S3) filesystem on Linux? The other forum used to have to attachment to the archive, but SourceForge is the only place where I can download MFS-Utils. However, they're just for S1 and S2 units. I get a response of "not a TiVo super block (0xedfebaeb)" when I try using the tools, and I'm getting frustrated that I can access the MFS filesystem on my TiVo but not Linux.

I looked into the issue, and I found that those versions read the volume header magic as "abbafeed" whereas S3 units have "ebbafeed" for the magic. Another thing you might notice is MFS-Utils puts "0xedfebaeb" instead of "0xebbafeed" in the error. I'm not sure about this, but I believe it's caused by a CRC mismatch hidden somewhere inside the distro's source code. I won't get into what it means, but you probably have an idea by now on why I'm very unhappy.


----------



## jmbach

brycepowell said:


> Does anybody have the mfs-utils.64.tar.bz2 (or something similar) package for accessing my TiVo HD's (S3) filesystem on Linux? The other forum used to have to attachment to the archive, but SourceForge is the only place where I can download MFS-Utils. However, they're just for S1 and S2 units. I get a response of "not a TiVo super block (0xedfebaeb)" when I try using the tools, and I'm getting frustrated that I can access the MFS filesystem on my TiVo but not Linux.
> 
> I looked into the issue, and I found that those versions read the volume header magic as "abbafeed" whereas S3 units have "ebbafeed" for the magic. Another thing you might notice is MFS-Utils puts "0xedfebaeb" instead of "0xebbafeed" in the error. I'm not sure about this, but I believe it's caused by a CRC mismatch hidden somewhere inside the distro's source code. I won't get into what it means, but you probably have an idea by now on why I'm very unhappy.


Try the latest MFSTools from equinoxes github.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## brycepowell

jmbach said:


> Try the latest MFSTools from equinoxes github.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


What's the link?


----------



## jmbach

brycepowell said:


> What's the link?


It is found in this post. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## brycepowell

jmbach said:


> It is found in this post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Why am I looking at MFSTools when I should be looking at MFS-Utils? They're two totally different things. The one I'm talking about includes mfs_uberexport, mfs_streams, etc.


----------



## jmbach

brycepowell said:


> Why am I looking at MFSTools when I should be looking at MFS-Utils? They're two totally different things. The one I'm talking about includes mfs_uberexport, mfs_streams, etc.


You were asking for linux to be able to read the TiVo partitions. equinoxe added that ability in MFSTools. The source code is there that added the ability and I thought it might be useful for you.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## brycepowell

What


jmbach said:


> You were asking for linux to be able to read the TiVo partitions. equinoxe added that ability in MFSTools. The source code is there that added the ability and I thought it might be useful for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


What I was meaning to get at was the ability to use utilities like mfs_uberexport and mfs_streams to extract recordings and other data from MFS.


----------



## brycepowell

The package I asked for was originally on DDB, but is not to be found anywhere else on the web, as far as I am aware.


----------



## ThAbtO

Why do you need to extract recordings? You can still transfer/copy them from the Tivo over the network. Unless they are copy-protected.


----------



## brycepowell

ThAbtO said:


> Why do you need to extract recordings? You can still transfer/copy them from the Tivo over the network. Unless they are copy-protected.


There are a couple of reasons why I would rather extract recordings than transfer them over the network. First and foremost, I have a PROM-modded/hacked unit. Since the "other" forum isn't around anymore, I thought it would be okay to discuss my issues here.
Now, to answer your question, I don't intend on performing network transfers. What I want to do is the total opposite of what should be done. And that is extract recordings on a S3 bash shell. I know how to extract recordings off of S1 and S2 units with MFS-Utils (mfs_uberexport, mfs_streams, etc.), but cannot do the same thing with S3 due to the "Not a TiVo super block! (0xedfebaeb)" error. I mainly use Linux, not Windows, and prefer to work with the drive out of the TiVo so I don't have to deal with the hassle of possible reboots.


----------



## ThAbtO

I'm sure extraction is against forum rules here. Especially about how to do it.


----------



## brycepowell

ThAbtO said:


> I'm sure extraction is against forum rules here. Especially about how to do it.


On what forum can I talk about it then?


----------



## ThAbtO

brycepowell said:


> On what forum can I talk about it then?


NTIKO


----------



## Char Aznable

I have a TCD748000 that I want to upgrade from the 1TB to a 2TB HDD. I will be using the DVRBars application to restore the image. 
Thank you.


----------



## Larsenv

Char Aznable said:


> I have a TCD748000 that I want to upgrade from the 1TB to a 2TB HDD. I will be using the DVRBars application to restore the image.
> Thank you.


Sent. You cannot use the image with DVRBars, but you can use it with WinMFS.


----------



## ThAbtO

Larsenv said:


> Sent. You cannot use the image with DVRBars, but you can use it with WinMFS.


Are you sure about that? WinMFS don't work on Premiere.


----------



## jmbach

Larsenv said:


> Sent. You cannot use the image with DVRBars, but you can use it with WinMFS.


WinMFS only works for series 3 and earlier TiVos. So I am not sure what image you are giving him.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

Char Aznable said:


> I have a TCD748000 that I want to upgrade from the 1TB to a 2TB HDD. I will be using the DVRBars application to restore the image.
> Thank you.


Wait for ggieseke to give you an image.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Char Aznable

Larsenv said:


> Sent. You cannot use the image with DVRBars, but you can use it with WinMFS.


I can try it, however I've found WinMFS cannot read the 1TB drive out of the TiVo now. It can read it as a TiVo series 2 or 3 but when I attempted to back up that image to restore it to the 2TB drive I planned on installing WinMFS errors out saying it's not a TiVo drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

WinMFS don't work on Tivos later than series 3 and your 748 is a Series 4. You also need an image that matches your model.


----------



## ggieseke

Char Aznable said:


> I have a TCD748000 that I want to upgrade from the 1TB to a 2TB HDD. I will be using the DVRBars application to restore the image.
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## Larsenv

Char Aznable said:


> I can try it, however I've found WinMFS cannot read the 1TB drive out of the TiVo now. It can read it as a TiVo series 2 or 3 but when I attempted to back up that image to restore it to the 2TB drive I planned on installing WinMFS errors out saying it's not a TiVo drive.


Oh, I'm sorry, I got confused with the model number. ggieseke's image will work with dvrbars.


----------



## tuvoc55

Does anyone have a 1tb image for a tcd540080?


----------



## Larsenv

tuvoc55 said:


> Does anyone have a 1tb image for a tcd540080?


Sent.


----------



## Larsenv

I'm not sure if the 540080 can do 1TB, it would have to be an IDE drive. WinMFS should support it though either way.


----------



## tuvoc55

Thanks !! I am planning on trying it with a SATA to IDE adapter from microcenter that someone reported on amazon that they were able to get it to work with a series 2. If that does not work I will dig out a IDE hard rive from my milk crate of old hard drives.


----------



## Larsenv

tuvoc55 said:


> Thanks !! I am planning on trying it with a SATA to IDE adapter from microcenter that someone reported on amazon that they were able to get it to work with a series 2. If that does not work I will dig out a IDE hard rive from my milk crate of old hard drives.


Oh, interesting. Let me know if it works!


----------



## bclub

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Hi there, do you have another copy of that model (TCD652160) for me as well? Thanks.


----------



## Larsenv

bclub said:


> Hi there, do you have another copy of that model (TCD652160) for me as well? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## bclub

Larsenv said:


> Sent.


Great! Thank you.


----------



## paul9988z

Hello, looking for a 1 TB image for TCD652160


----------



## Larsenv

paul9988z said:


> Hello, looking for a 1 TB image for TCD652160


Sent.


----------



## brycepowell

I am offering upon request a complete and compressed 3.5GB virgin image of the original 160GB TiVo HD in DvrBARS format (VHD) if anyone wants it. It has never been modified and I have used this image many times with successful results. In fact, restoring it helped me figure out why I was consistently getting the other type of GSOD (grey screen of death) on the TiVo after the first screen showed for only about 15 seconds on each attempt.

At first I thought it was caused by bad capacitors on the motherboard. I didn't want to go through the huge hassle of paying a fortune to send it to WeaKnees, so I tried to fix the problem myself. I didn't deal with the capacitors, but instead took the drive out of the unit, plugged it in to my Ubuntu laptop, mounted it, and checked the logs on partition 9. It turned out it was a kernel issue. 

I was previously working with truncated backup images randomly found on the web and this forum, and I don't like using them anymore because I do not trust how complete or compatible they are. Some of them also include old recordings that are not even viewable due to copyright reasons, as far as I'm aware. That's why I'm providing upon request what I think would work better for whoever needs it, and that is a complete and compressed 3.5GB virgin image of the original 160GB TiVo HD formatted specifically for DvrBARS use. I know some people might take this too literally and not want to work with me in the future, but what I said a few sentences ago is just my opinion about .tbk images, so please don't judge me or call me out for voicing my own opinion.

Back to the image, the one downside is that it wasn't updated since the day I received it, and I bought it in new condition. You'd probably want to update your TiVo once you restore the image in order to get through Guided Setup and record some shows.

If you would like it, please ask on this thread and I'll PM you with the link and instructions ASAP.


----------



## ThAbtO

brycepowell said:


> I am offering upon request a complete and compressed 3.5GB virgin image of the original 160GB TiVo HD in DvrBARS format (VHD) if anyone wants it.


I was under the impression that the drive would have been limited to 2TB.


----------



## brycepowell

ThAbtO said:


> I was under the impression that the drive would have been limited to 2TB.


I actually used this on a 3TB drive with no errors. That's how much this image can take up.


----------



## bclub

brycepowell said:


> I am offering upon request a complete and compressed 3.5GB virgin image of the original 160GB TiVo HD in DvrBARS format (VHD) if anyone wants it. It has never been modified and I have used this image many times with successful results. In fact, restoring it helped me figure out why I was consistently getting the other type of GSOD (grey screen of death) on the TiVo after the first screen showed for only about 15 seconds on each attempt.
> 
> At first I thought it was caused by bad capacitors on the motherboard. I didn't want to go through the huge hassle of paying a fortune to send it to WeaKnees, so I tried to fix the problem myself. I didn't deal with the capacitors, but instead took the drive out of the unit, plugged it in to my Ubuntu laptop, mounted it, and checked the logs on partition 9. It turned out it was a kernel issue.
> 
> I was previously working with truncated backup images randomly found on the web and this forum, and I don't like using them anymore because I do not trust how complete or compatible they are. Some of them also include old recordings that are not even viewable due to copyright reasons, as far as I'm aware. That's why I'm providing upon request what I think would work better for whoever needs it, and that is a complete and compressed 3.5GB virgin image of the original 160GB TiVo HD formatted specifically for DvrBARS use. I know some people might take this too literally and not want to work with me in the future, but what I said a few sentences ago is just my opinion about .tbk images, so please don't judge me or call me out for voicing my own opinion.
> 
> Back to the image, the one downside is that it wasn't updated since the day I received it, and I bought it in new condition. You'd probably want to update your TiVo once you restore the image in order to get through Guided Setup and record some shows.
> 
> If you would like it, please ask on this thread and I'll PM you with the link and instructions ASAP.


Yes, please! Thank you.


----------



## brycepowell

bclub said:


> Yes, please! Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## hoyaj

I am also looking for the disc image for a TCD652160. Thanks!


----------



## Larsenv

hoyaj said:


> I am also looking for the disc image for a TCD652160. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## brycepowell

Sent. It's a VHD file, though.


----------



## fabenach

brycepowell said:


> I am offering upon request a complete and compressed 3.5GB virgin image of the original 160GB TiVo HD in DvrBARS format (VHD) if anyone wants it. It has never been modified and I have used this image many times with successful results. In fact, restoring it helped me figure out why I was consistently getting the other type of GSOD (grey screen of death) on the TiVo after the first screen showed for only about 15 seconds on each attempt.


I could use the .vhd also, please. Thanks for making it available.


----------



## brycepowell

fabenach said:


> I could use the .vhd also, please. Thanks for making it available.


Sent.

Note: In order to get through Guided Setup, you'll need to update it to the latest software first. This process will happen automatically only if the TiVo is connected to a wired or wireless adapter. Otherwise, you'll be stuck in Guided Setup with the "No Cable Providers Found in Zip Code" error.


----------



## DVRLurker

Hi! Does anyone have an image for a TCD746320 ? Thank you for any assistance to locating one!


----------



## ggieseke

DVRLurker said:


> Hi! Does anyone have an image for a TCD746320 ? Thank you for any assistance to locating one!


Sent.


----------



## Adam Peoples

Does anyone have an image for a TCD746500? Thank you for the help!


----------



## ggieseke

Adam Peoples said:


> Does anyone have an image for a TCD746500? Thank you for the help!


Sent.


----------



## Parri

Would anyone mind sharing an image for an TCD746320 or -500? Mine has kicked the bucket.


----------



## ggieseke

Parri said:


> Would anyone mind sharing an image for an TCD746320 or -500? Mine has kicked the bucket.


What size is the hard drive you plan to use?


----------



## Parri

ggieseke said:


> What size is the hard drive you plan to use?


I've got a 500g, but I'm not too picky, can always do an expansion on the 320.


----------



## ggieseke

Parri said:


> I've got a 500g, but I'm not too picky, can always do an expansion on the 320.


500GB image sent.


----------



## deelitlguy

Hello - I'm rebuilding a dead Premiere XL (TCD748000) using a 2TB WD Purple drive, via DVRBars. I'd really appreciate an image, if one is available. Thanks so much!


----------



## Parri

ggieseke said:


> 500GB image sent.


Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

deelitlguy said:


> Hello - I'm rebuilding a dead Premiere XL (TCD748000) using a 2TB WD Purple drive, via DVRBars. I'd really appreciate an image, if one is available. Thanks so much!


Sent.


----------



## deelitlguy

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you!


----------



## NickArchiver

Hello, this is a dumb question but does anyone have any older restore images from any Series 2 that are on older firmwares? (8.0 or lower)

I currently have these firmwares:
3.2 (SVR-3000)
4.0.1 (TCD240 series)
Some version of 8.0 (TCD540 series) (Broken)

I do not care if the image is on Guided Setup or not. Also, I know that you are forced to update if you connect to TiVo service, and they won't get guide data, but collecting these older restore images is something I like to do.

(Also I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to ask)


----------



## Hyperdream

I'm trying to revive my old premiere, does anyone have a TCD746320 image? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## jmbach

Hyperdream said:


> I'm trying to revive my old premiere, does anyone have a TCD746320 image? It would be much appreciated!


What size drive do you want it for? ggieseke has it for the size it came with up to 4TB. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyperdream

jmbach said:


> What size drive do you want it for? ggieseke has it for the size it came with up to 4TB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Just the original 320. My software version is way behind (20.2-01-2-746) and I've been unable to get it to update. I was hoping if I re-imaged the disk it would help.


----------



## NickArchiver

Hyperdream said:


> Just the original 320. My software version is way behind (20.2-01-2-746) and I've been unable to get it to update. I was hoping if I re-imaged the disk it would help.


Are you stuck on Guided setup? If you are and it is not updating, that most likely means your TiVo has no service, and is practically useless as it cannot record or even show the guide without service.


----------



## Hyperdream

NickArchiver said:


> Are you stuck on Guided setup? If you are and it is not updating, that most likely means your TiVo has no service, and is practically useless as it cannot record or even show the guide without service.


I am stuck on guided setup. It gets to "Preparing to Load" and reboots. I've tried some of the kickstart options and it does consistently error on 57 (MFS check), but the SMART test passes. I do have lifetime service on the device, which is showing up under my Tivo account, or do you mean something different?


----------



## ggieseke

Hyperdream said:


> Just the original 320. My software version is way behind (20.2-01-2-746) and I've been unable to get it to update. I was hoping if I re-imaged the disk it would help.


Sent.


----------



## NorthAlabama

from a different thread:



AZSEWERMAN said:


> Am I correct in reading that this MFStool3.2 is NOT the Tivo program, but merely a crutch to allow putting the Tivo image onto a hard drive when I can get one? If this is correct is there anyplace online I can get the Tivo image for premier 4? [email protected]


----------



## Playerplaerz

Just like everyone else.i have a Tivo HD with a dead hard drive. If someone could please send me the Image for TCD652160 I would greatly appreciate it and be very grateful.
thank you.


----------



## brycepowell

Playerplaerz said:


> Just like everyone else.i have a Tivo HD with a dead hard drive. If someone could please send me the Image for TCD652160 I would greatly appreciate it and be very grateful.
> thank you.


Sent. Look at the instructions, though.


----------



## Playerplaerz

Thank you for the quick reply. Unfortunately it looks like the VHD image file is no longer available on one drive. The DVRBARS downloaded with no problem. Which i have not opened yet but would it have a link in the app itself to the image? Once again i appericate all the help on getting this old tivo running once again.


----------



## brycepowell

Playerplaerz said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Unfortunately it looks like the VHD image file is no longer available on one drive. The DVRBARS downloaded with no problem. Which i have not opened yet but would it have a link in the app itself to the image? Once again i appericate all the help on getting this old tivo running once again.


Okay, I'll update the link now.


----------



## Playerplaerz

brycepowell said:


> Okay, I'll update the link now.


once again thank you so much!!


----------



## eluckyme

I have a Premier TCD746320 that I am trying to bring out of retirement. It is stuck on the guided setup loop. Everything I have read makes me believe it needs to be imaged to the latest version. So, I am looking for an image for it. It has the original drive. I am not opposed to replacing the drive if that is the only image I can get. Thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO

eluckyme said:


> I have a Premier TCD746320 that I am trying to bring out of retirement. It is stuck on the guided setup loop. Everything I have read makes me believe it needs to be imaged to the latest version. So, I am looking for an image for it. It has the original drive. I am not opposed to replacing the drive if that is the only image I can get. Thanks in advance


It would be pointless to send an image if the unit does not have Lifetime Tivo Service because they do not activate them any longer.


----------



## eluckyme

ThAbtO said:


> It would be pointless to send an image if the unit does not have Lifetime Tivo Service because they do not activate them any longer.


It does have lifetime.


----------



## ggieseke

eluckyme said:


> I have a Premier TCD746320 that I am trying to bring out of retirement. It is stuck on the guided setup loop. Everything I have read makes me believe it needs to be imaged to the latest version. So, I am looking for an image for it. It has the original drive. I am not opposed to replacing the drive if that is the only image I can get. Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## Collectorman25

Hello, i have gotten a samsung SIR S4040R directv tivo, and the hard drive is dead, i know it is useless but i would like if all of my tivos are working, even if it useless. can I have a restore image if it exists?


----------



## JoJetSki

I have a working TCD750500 (Premiere 4) that I am upgrading the hard drive. I also have a TCD748000 (Premiere XL) where the drive just died. Am I correct in assuming that the 50500 image won't work in the 48000? If it will, then I can just clone the 50500 to a new drive boot it up and fix my cable card settings. However, if the images are not the same does anyone have the TCD748000 image?


----------



## ThAbtO

JoJetSki said:


> Am I correct in assuming that the 50500 image won't work in the 48000?


Correct. The 750 is a 4 tuner Premiere cable only, and the 748 is a 2 tuner OTA/Cable.


----------



## Larsenv

JoJetSki said:


> I have a working TCD750500 (Premiere 4) that I am upgrading the hard drive. I also have a TCD748000 (Premiere XL) where the drive just died. Am I correct in assuming that the 50500 image won't work in the 48000? If it will, then I can just clone the 50500 to a new drive boot it up and fix my cable card settings. However, if the images are not the same does anyone have the TCD748000 image?


Try using DvrBars to do a backup and restore on your new drive. Figure out how to use mfstools to expand and supersize your new drive.


----------



## JoJetSki

Larsenv said:


> Try using DvrBars to do a backup and restore on your new drive. Figure out how to use mfstools to expand and supersize your new drive.


Being that the drive is dead and ThAbt0 would suggest I can't use the image from the other Tivo I think I need the TCD748000 image to get the box back up.


----------



## ggieseke

JoJetSki said:


> Being that the drive is dead and ThAbt0 would suggest I can't use the image from the other Tivo I think I need the TCD748000 image to get the box back up.


Sent.


----------



## toongooner

I've dug out an oldie with a Lifetime service on it but I am stuck in the infernal guided setup zip code not found loop. I've tried just about everything including all the KC codes and so I guess I need to manually update the software myself, I'd be beyond grateful if someone has an updated image for TCD649080. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

toongooner said:


> I've dug out an oldie with a Lifetime service on it but I am stuck in the infernal guided setup zip code not found loop. I've tried just about everything including all the KC codes and so I guess I need to manually update the software myself, I'd be beyond grateful if someone has an updated image for TCD649080. Thanks in advance.


Sent. Hold off on that. The links need to be fixed.

Sent.


----------



## tuvoc55

Hello. Please let me know if anyone as a 1TB image for a Premiere model# TCD748000. Thanks in advance !!


----------



## ggieseke

tuvoc55 said:


> Hello. Please let me know if anyone as a 1TB image for a Premiere model# TCD748000. Thanks in advance !!


Sent.


----------



## tuvoc55

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks *ggieseke !! *It seems to be working fine.


----------



## NickArchiver

Hello, I have a Toshiba SD-H400 DVD TiVo that has a bad hard drive. Does anybody have a restore image for this model?

Thanks


----------



## skocmoud

Hello,

I'm new here but have been blown away by the community and development towards making Tivo systems upgradable/fixable! My mother-in-law has a TCD746320 with a bad hard drive (green screen of death). Unfortunately, any attempts to fix or copy from the old drive (320GB) onto a new one (2TB) with MFSTools has been unsuccessful (I suspect due to the hard drive failures). Does anyone have a clean mirror of the TCD746320 drive they could send me?

I would really appreciate it, thanks
Stephen


----------



## ggieseke

skocmoud said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here but have been blown away by the community and development towards making Tivo systems upgradable/fixable! My mother-in-law has a TCD746320 with a bad hard drive (green screen of death). Unfortunately, any attempts to fix or copy from the old drive (320GB) onto a new one (2TB) with MFSTools has been unsuccessful (I suspect due to the hard drive failures). Does anyone have a clean mirror of the TCD746320 drive they could send me?
> 
> I would really appreciate it, thanks
> Stephen


Sent.


----------



## raindog7

Hello,
My hard drive in my TCD652160 is not working correctly and husband has been trying to copy onto new 2TB SATA drive (he does have a USB to SATA bridge). It has not been successful. Can someone send me a restore image for the TCD652160? I would be really grateful for any help.


----------



## ThAbtO

raindog7 said:


> Hello,
> My hard drive in my TCD652160 is not working correctly and husband has been trying to copy onto new 2TB SATA drive (he does have a USB to SATA bridge). It has not been successful. Can someone send me a restore image for the TCD652160? I would be really grateful for any help.


Sent. 

What model drive is the new one. Unless its a WD Red Plus model (WD20EFZX, example for a 2TB drive), it will not work due to SMR technology.


----------



## raindog7

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> What model drive is the new one. Unless its a WD Red Plus model (WD20EFZX, example for a 2TB drive), it will not work due to SMR technology.


 He has a 3TB WD Red model WD30EFRX and 2TB WD Blue model WD20EZRZ. When powering up with the old image, the 3TB just goes to "Welcome? Powering up..." then "Almost there, Just a few minutes more..." then the screen goes black and it starts over again. I'll have him try it out and if all else fails, we can buy another hard drive. I appreciate your help and the quick response.


----------



## ThAbtO

The max size drive a Series 3 can handle is 2TB.


----------



## rdm_ne

Can someone send me an image for a TCD746500? 

My old drive has too many bad sectors that won't copy


----------



## ggieseke

rdm_ne said:


> Can someone send me an image for a TCD746500?
> 
> My old drive has too many bad sectors that won't copy


Sent.


----------



## thatsmanjear

Hi, I recently dusted off our family's beloved Sony SVR-2000 for nostalgic sake, fired it up, but HD (Maxtor 40GB) is making an unwonderful noise. Tried various things finally resorting in cracking open the drive to see if the drive head is somehow limited in range due to sitting for a while, the drive head mechanism has left a nice series of marks on the platter where it's obviously been dragging while I've been attempting to fire it up. So, yes, HD is dead. So, bought exact same Maxtor 40GB on EBay just to keep the machine as original spec as possible but now need to get a new image onto the HD. The various solutions I've found all basically revolve around restoring a backup, which I don't have. Anybody have a Sony SVR-2000 image I can grab, along with just a few sentences/link on next steps? I'm computer savvy, so just the name of a tool will suffice, I can take it from there.


----------



## Sprid

Does anyone have an image for a TCD746320? My hard drive died (it will not even spin up).


----------



## Larsenv

thatsmanjear said:


> Hi, I recently dusted off our family's beloved Sony SVR-2000 for nostalgic sake, fired it up, but HD (Maxtor 40GB) is making an unwonderful noise. Tried various things finally resorting in cracking open the drive to see if the drive head is somehow limited in range due to sitting for a while, the drive head mechanism has left a nice series of marks on the platter where it's obviously been dragging while I've been attempting to fire it up. So, yes, HD is dead. So, bought exact same Maxtor 40GB on EBay just to keep the machine as original spec as possible but now need to get a new image onto the HD. The various solutions I've found all basically revolve around restoring a backup, which I don't have. Anybody have a Sony SVR-2000 image I can grab, along with just a few sentences/link on next steps? I'm computer savvy, so just the name of a tool will suffice, I can take it from there.


Sent. The SVR-2000 can no longer get guide data from the TiVo Service, so if you are to use it you'd have to be recording some composite input and you can play those recordings with the unit.


----------



## ggieseke

Sprid said:


> Does anyone have an image for a TCD746320? My hard drive died (it will not even spin up).


See TCD746320 image needed


----------



## Steffet14

Hello,
I have a TCD746320 with a dead WD320Gb drive. I plan to replace with a 1Tb WD Red Plus (WD10EFRX). Do you have an image I can use with DvrBARS?


----------



## ggieseke

Steffet14 said:


> Hello,
> I have a TCD746320 with a dead WD320Gb drive. I plan to replace with a 1Tb WD Red Plus (WD10EFRX). Do you have an image I can use with DvrBARS?


Sent.


----------



## johnxvt

Hello,
I have a TCD746320 that is not booting and suspect its the drive. Does anyone have an image I can use to rebuild it on a WD500?
Thank you


----------



## ggieseke

johnxvt said:


> Hello,
> I have a TCD746320 that is not booting and suspect its the drive. Does anyone have an image I can use to rebuild it on a WD500?
> Thank you


Sent.


----------



## DaemonMax

Hello,
I have a TCD649080 that died last night during a thunderstorm. Stuck at the powering up screen and pretty sure it's the disk since I can't read it at all on a Linux system. Anyone have an image for a rebuild?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

DaemonMax said:


> Hello,
> I have a TCD649080 that died last night during a thunderstorm. Stuck at the powering up screen and pretty sure it's the disk since I can't read it at all on a Linux system. Anyone have an image for a rebuild?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## BallparkFrank

Looking for an image for a TCD746320 (1TB) — thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## John McP

Hello, I have a Lifetime TiVo HD XL (TCD658000) with a 1TB HDD that is acting up. I tried to copy it to a new 2TB but it's stalling at Partition 10, so I assume I need a clean image. Does anyone have an image you'd be willing to share? Thank you in advance!

Also if anyone knows how to ensure the TiVo recognized the entire drive? I am using WinMFS Beta9.3f. Would it say "You have extra capacity on your Hard Drive. Do you want to expand?"?. I know that's how it works when going from "old drive" to "new drive", but wondering if the same happens when restoring from an image (backup) to a new drive? Thank you again!


----------



## ThAbtO

John McP said:


> Hello, I have a Lifetime TiVo HD XL (TCD658000) with a 1TB HDD that is acting up. I tried to copy it to a new 2TB but it's stalling at Partition 10, so I assume I need a clean image. Does anyone have an image you'd be willing to share? Thank you in advance!


Sent.


----------



## hsvfredtivo

Hello, It looks like the hard drive in my TCD746320 has died. Would like to install a new hard drive.
Could someone send the image for this model ?
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

BallparkFrank said:


> Looking for an image for a TCD746320 (1TB) — thanks in advance for any help!





hsvfredtivo said:


> Hello, It looks like the hard drive in my TCD746320 has died. Would like to install a new hard drive.
> Could someone send the image for this model ?
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## residentorca

*I'm in need of an image for my old TCD652160. My backup drive is corrupted. Thanks to anyone who may be able to help.*


----------



## ThAbtO

residentorca said:


> *I'm in need of an image for my old TCD652160. My backup drive is corrupted. Thanks to anyone who may be able to help.*


Sent.

Sorry it took so long, I was on the road.


----------



## residentorca

TE="ThAbtO, post: 12607517, member: 657"]
Sent.

Sorry it took so long, I was on the road.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks much!


----------



## DVDdude

My TCD746320 finally bit the dust after 12 years. I'm going to use a new 4TB WD Red Plus drive. Could anyone send an image for this model? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

DVDdude said:


> My TCD746320 finally bit the dust after 12 years. I'm going to use a new 4TB WD Red Plus drive. Could anyone send an image for this model? Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Stupremier

Anyone have a TCD746320 image for a 1TB drive


----------



## ggieseke

Stupremier said:


> Anyone have a TCD746320 image for a 1TB drive


Sent.


----------



## MaureenJ

Does anyone have a TCD746320 image for a 2TB drive?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

MaureenJ said:


> Does anyone have a TCD746320 image for a 2TB drive?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## pbABQ

I need an image for my TCD758250 Premiere XL4. Thank you in advance.
(I requested earlier, but looks like in wrong forum or process. Sorry for the duplicate.)


----------



## ggieseke

pbABQ said:


> I need an image for my TCD758250 Premiere XL4. Thank you in advance.
> (I requested earlier, but looks like in wrong forum or process. Sorry for the duplicate.)


You need to enable Conversations so I can send you a link to the image. It's in the Privacy section of your account settings.


----------



## pbABQ

ggieseke said:


> You need to enable Conversations so I can send you a link to the image. It's in the Privacy section of your account settings.


Changed "Start conversations with you:" to "Members only ". Thanks for the guidance. ('We hold these truths to be [mostly] self evident....')


----------



## ggieseke

pbABQ said:


> I need an image for my TCD758250 Premiere XL4. Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## gthassell

Good News / (Minor) Bad News. Stopped by my local Goodwill to donate a few things, and they happened to have a Premiere XL4. Looked to be in excellent condition, and the price was right. ($6.99). Got it home, and it was running the reboot cycle. Swapped hard drives and pulled down an older image, and got the S02 errors. Then, based on reading what worked for some others, did a backup / restore of the Original Hard Drive using DVR Bars - and put it on a different (2TB) drive. Rebooted the unit, and from that, I was able to at least get to the system information screen to see that the unit did indeed have Lifetime - and was running version 20.4.5c-01-2-758. I was able to make a service connection - but when it tried load the data, it died at 99%, and S02'd.

SO..... after several years missing from the TivoCommunity forum, I'm here to humbly request an image for my newly found, lifetimed XL4. (hopefully 20.7) to confirm that the unit is fully functional.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

gthassell said:


> SO..... after several years missing from the TivoCommunity forum, I'm here to humbly request an image for my newly found, lifetimed XL4. (hopefully 20.7) to confirm that the unit is fully functional.


Sent.


----------



## Mr.Sloth

Happy new year. Just started the new year finding my TiVo to be stuck on the welcome screen. This is the model I own. TiVopedia - TiVo Premiere4 Series4 - TCD750500

Went to Amazon and bought a 2TB hard drive to replace it. I need an image to flash it.


----------



## ThAbtO

Mr.Sloth said:


> bought a 2TB hard drive to replace it.


What is the exact model number?


----------



## Mr.Sloth

ThAbtO said:


> What is the exact model number?


TCD750000 as seen if you look at the page.


----------



## ThAbtO

Mr.Sloth said:


> TCD750000 as seen if you look at the page.


If you had looked at the quote, I asked for the model of the hard drive.


----------



## ggieseke

Mr.Sloth said:


> Happy new year. Just started the new year finding my TiVo to be stuck on the welcome screen. This is the model I own. TiVopedia - TiVo Premiere4 Series4 - TCD750500
> 
> Went to Amazon and bought a 2TB hard drive to replace it. I need an image to flash it.


Sent.


----------



## Crab23

Need a TCD746320 image please and thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Crab23 said:


> Need a TCD746320 image please and thanks.


Sent.


----------

